# What Was YOUR Morning Fix? v. Special K and Weedies



## Tryptamino

Old thread.

Sex, sweat sauna, then mango ceylon tea and green tea, and then a bowl of hash. It was a good day today.


----------



## SirTophamHat

green tea and the vape.  overslept a by a lot, which is ok since all the stuff i want to do today is evening stuff.


----------



## Erikmen

Caffeine + sugar and nicotine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 slices thick cut bacon, 3 eggs scrambled with sharp cheddar and sriracha, green tea, vape hits.


----------



## sean107

American Ecstasy tablet - circular superman, light orange-pink press with no break line. Contents unknown, praying it's not PMA because there were a lot of pink superman pills containing PMA and I don't have a test kit on hand atm.
20mg adderall IR
Cannabis flower
0.5mg clonazepam 
10mg cyclobenzeprine
Alcohol 
Cigarettes & e-cigarette

UPDATE: E pill was mdma. Thank ya drug gods. Low dose mdma 80mg or so if I had to guess.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
1mg clonazepam 
350mg soma


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee.

Need sleep, haven't been able to get any for much too long.  Could take the easy way out with a banjo but I worked too hard to get off them fucks.  Only good part of 2016.


----------



## 4meSM

Weed, kratom, vitamins, some chinese food, lots of water. All in an attempt to prevent a massive hangover, which is going well but I think I might still be drunk.

Happy new year!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of folgers per usual 
1mg clonazepam coming up soon

Amazingly I'm not even hungover. Just the slightest bit of grogginess. I popped some ibuprofen before bed though so that must have helped.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee with my pooch next to me

I also magically escaped a hangover!

Cheers and happy New Year to all!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

^Sweet, happy new year man!


----------



## SirTophamHat

my dad's heady topper

i'm ashamed af and he's gonna kill me 

++ coffee and a walk with my favorite doggo x10

Edit:

Full tally:

2 pints double ipa
2/3 bottle red wine
2 scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese and catsup
Half a bagel slathered with guacamole
3 slices of bacon
2 cups of coffee
3 glasses of orange juice mixed with club soda/seltzer
1 Elmo fruit punch juice box (LMFAO)

My dad didn't kill me for drinking his beer.  What a dude.


----------



## Hybrid-

A cup of coffee and a fat spliff, my two favourite things after having a heavy night on opiates


----------



## SirTophamHat

the tv show "paranoia agent" and some double stout, double ipa

will gorge on foodstuffs after taking out pooch.

full tally:

plenty o beer
3 eggs and cheddar cheese scrambled
half bagel and cream cheese
ham scraps
coffee


----------



## Pill2Chill

A lil' morphine. I totally forgot to take my benzo today. That doesn't happen to me too often, and it simply _never_ happens when I'm not on opiates.

Took my 12mg bromazepam like 30-40 mins ago, but it's ~6:15pm already at this point so that hardly still counts as a morning fix. 



SirTophamHat said:


> the tv show "paranoia agent" and some double stout, double ipa
> 
> will gorge on foodstuffs after taking out pooch.
> 
> full tally:
> 
> plenty o beer
> 3 eggs and cheddar cheese scrambled
> half bagel and cream cheese
> ham scraps
> coffee



Can you IV that 'half bagel and cream cheese' stuff? Sounds like an epic high.


----------



## razordesignz

Up, dazbog coffee 10mg thc (bluekudar) 10mg oxy  20mg librium 1mg ativan 

Was nodding so much I had to rewind this one movie 8 times then finally switched it to southpark lil


----------



## Effect

Pretty much pulled an all nighter most likely due to last night's IV coke session and I decided to hit the clinic early this morning so here I am walking the quiet streets while it's still dark out and lightly snowing. It's actually pretty peaceful.

 I will most likely be the first person (other than those in the worker's line) to dose today.

Hoping my dose will help with the slight anxiety I'm feeling at the moment.

Had a small cup of the coffee my roommate brewed up and I'll hit Dunkin Donuts on the way back.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee
2x english muffin with bacon, guacamole, and gouda
5mg valium
New episode of BoostedBoiz :D

Using the banjo to get off the booze.  Will taper it down over the rest of the month to nothing again.  Other than a few brew rarities getting mailed in from Vermont next week, I'm done with alcohol in any sort of regularity now. I've said it before, so I know it won't be easy to make the change permanent. I believe my life can flourish in a new way without living in a bottle.  If anyone ever wants to talk about banjo addiction and alcoholism teaming up on them, let me know. 

Flying back home to Oregon today. I hope everyone has a most excellent weekend.  Peace, love, and drugs, everyone.


----------



## Tryptamino

a good pull from a bowl of tangie


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Dayquil + 500mg aspirin 
200mg caffeine pill
1  strong cup of Columbian coffee
15mg temazepam
8 grams of Kalimantan/Bali kratom
Vaping some Ghost OG flower and nicotine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

One cup of coffee and 1mg clonazepam. I've been contemplating/regretting a recent decision..I hope I can put my mind at ease or at least accept my decision soon.


----------



## sean107

Yesterday 
1 LSD geltab
1 beer
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes & caffeine 

Today
10mg Valium
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

Can anyone identify with this effect of COFFEE on them!?

I've been a daily, avid coffee drinker for 15 hours (typically just a 22 oz in the AM and possibly another 8-10 oz. mid afternoon.

I recently cold turkey quit Adderall and after the first 3-5 days of HELL, I stopped at the local 7/11 and grabbed my usual black with 2 shots expresso in hopes of obtaining an inkling of motivation before the commute to my corporate job.  What I've noticed is that coffee now makes me nauseous and almost to the point of vomiting.  Instead of waking me up, it ridicules me with exacerbated anxiety, anxiousness, and irritability.  For some odd reason, Monster energy drinks give me much more energy...

Today's cocktail:

-2mgs Clonazepam
-100mgs Testosterone Propionate
-100mgs Masteron Propionate
-100mgs Proviron
-25mgs MK-677
-800mcgs of BPC-157 in medial delt 
-Pre-workout took a tiny bit of injectable dianabol and anadrol mix

-Ended the workout with a long and intense steam room session tossing Eucalyptus aromatherapy scents on the rising steam.

-Stopped at the dispensary and got a gang of new goodies and strains:

-Grape Fruit Flower (Sativa)

-Super Blue Dream Crumble 

-God's Gift (mix of OG kush and Granddaddy Purple) over 24% THC here

-Black Russian (Strong Indica)

-gram of Bubba Shatter Hash (Haven't tried yet)

Unless you live in Southern California, I don't think you stoners REALIZE how fucking high we get....My tolerance is disgusting since I moved here but these medicines really add value to my life and many others.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

^ the whole west coast is like that at this point.


----------



## Highermind

Lots of caffeine and nicotine (i use moist snuff Grizzly since its cheaper around here) afterwards 8mgs of klonopin with a little bit of kava. Seems to be lots of klonopin users here.


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 cups of coffee
2 bacon egg cheese and guac burritos


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

Burnt Offerings said:


> ^ the whole west coast is like that at this point.



In a way, I agree, albeit the passion and generations of knowledge regarding horticulture and culture in CA seems to just add a different quality to the strains. I'm in the San Fernando Valley and within a 20 minute walk, can find any THC related product of the utmost quality 24/7. I just never thought my tolerance would be so high, I'm in my 30's and smoking 5 gram blunts alone with shatter hash and crumble melted on the inside of the wraps.


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg methadone 
50mg hydroxyzine 
40mg omeprazole 
Hot coffee


----------



## Mmengel89

100mg methadone and coffee


----------



## Effect

Coffee
50mg methadone 

Finally got confirmation that I'll be starting my night shift position at a local Amazon warehouse soon.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Congrats Effect!

For me it's a cup of Joe, a couple millis on the banjo, some supplements.  Off to get shit done now.  Tomorrow we get more snow, WTF.


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg methadone
800mg cimetidine (hour prior to dosing my 'done) 
Freshly brewed coffee (using a roast to which my friend custom-picked the beans, fucking delicious!) 
Chelated Mg
Marlboro Reds

Feeling a nice glow from my potentiated methadone this morning. Oh how I love my dose of cherry-flavored, heavy opioidergic warmth/relief in the morning.


----------



## Effect

SirTophamHat said:


> Congrats Effect!



Thanks bro, appreciate that. I've never done a night shift though so I know it's going to take some getting used to and will definitely switch things up with my life which might be a good thing. It's just going to suck working a 10 hour shift to get out at 4:30 AM then have to wait to hit the clinic at 6 then probably just go home and sleep. Like I said, the changes will take some getting used to.



hangyourhead said:


> 60mg methadone
> 800mg cimetidine (hour prior to dosing my 'done)
> Freshly brewed coffee (using a roast to which my friend custom-picked the beans, fucking delicious!)
> Chelated Mg
> Marlboro Reds



When did you get on the clinic? And I've come to enjoy my coffee and methadone in the morning. Speaking of that...

50mg methadone
Coffee

Got pretty tipsy last night so I'm waiting till later to drink and I will take it easy.


----------



## Effect

My morning staples...

50mg methadone 
Coffee 

Beautiful day here in greater Boston. Spring in January...


----------



## SirTophamHat

bit of the -pam and some tea with shin black ramen


----------



## hangyourhead

Effect said:


> Thanks bro, appreciate that. I've never done a night shift though so I know it's going to take some getting used to and will definitely switch things up with my life which might be a good thing. It's just going to suck working a 10 hour shift to get out at 4:30 AM then have to wait to hit the clinic at 6 then probably just go home and sleep. Like I said, the changes will take some getting used to.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get on the clinic? And I've come to enjoy my coffee and methadone in the morning. Speaking of that...
> 
> 50mg methadone
> Coffee
> 
> Got pretty tipsy last night so I'm waiting till later to drink and I will take it easy.



Late December, started dosing me ~4 weeks ago. Just got home from my Friday morning group . Fortunately, that means I got to dose a few hours earlier than usual today. First groups I've attended so far and my counselor turned out to be cool. 

OT: 60mg methadone + 800mg cimetidine + Coffee + Marlboro Special Blend Reds


----------



## SirTophamHat

a pint of milk, an hour's walk in the snow, a pint of ale

i could save the beer for a more practical time of day, however i'm almost all out so i figure it's best just to kill it off now.  i don't have anything to do since a meeting i was going to have was cancelled and my truck is stranded on the side of the road somewhere.  fucking weather.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen
Cup of coffee 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## xtcgrrrl

*Morning guys*

Nicotine and uppers


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg/6mL liqiuid methadone 
1g cimetidine (~1 hour prior to dosing at the clinic) 
50mg DPH
800mg chelated Mg
Coffee
Cigarettes 

About to go spark a cigarette as my methadone creeps slowly, but heavily, to it's peak.


----------



## Effect

50mg methadone 
Coffee 
500mg naproxen 
Vitamin B
Cig (Not a huge smoker, maybe 3-5/day)


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg methadone 
800mg cimetidine 
75mg DPH 
Few cups o' cofffeeee more than the usual, feeling a bit jittery
Marlboro Reds 
Chicken salad on a fresh-baked croissant 

Gonna put in my request to increase my MMT dose to 70-80mg; still having some annoying cravings, especially since my dose isn't holding past 10-12 hours and I wake up in the morning with some anxiety/chills. Tried to give the MTD some time to accumulate, but I find without cimetidine I'd be feeling much worse come 4-6am before hitting the clinic. Glad I made the transition to switch off buprenorphine/BMT now that I have chronic pain issues with chipped lower vertebrates from getting jumped and robbed a few months back. I was beat in the head and back with a baseball bat while getting stomped. I never knew the full meaning of pain until now and the methadone (and it's lovely NMDA-antagonistic properties) works wonders for managing that pain. I'm looking forward to getting to my sweet spot again on MMT (used to be 70mg, ~2.5-3 years ago). I feel after a month or two, bupe does little to none in terms of keeping cravings at bay. Full-agonist maintenance is crucial for my needs.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

weed from a delivery service out in nyc


----------



## sean107

40 or so micrograms of LSD
Cannabis flower
0.5mg xanax
1 beer


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Bowls of weed
1.5mg clonazepam
16oz coffee


----------



## hangyourhead

Methadone 
Coffee
Nicotine
Been on an atmospheric death metal stint lately (particularly Blood Incantation's masterpeice of an LP- Starspawn, Cadaveric Fumes- Dimensions Obscure (atmospheric DM with a twist from the 70's and riffs that honor Swedish buzzsaw riffage), and Voidspawn's EP which I don't remember how to spell). I'm a fucking nerd hah.


----------



## Effect

Coffee 
50mg methadone 
Vitamin B
Naproxen 
Sausage Egg & Cheese on an everything bagel

My mom picked me up at my spot and gave me a ride to the clinic this morning, then we went and got breakfast sandwiches which was nice.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

sean107 said:


> 40 or so micrograms of LSD
> Cannabis flower
> 0.5mg xanax
> 1 beer



I find microdosing pointless as it only exacerbates my anxiety as I just chill on the threshold of the substance but what's the point if you're adding benzos and alcohol? You're going to entirely render the LSD pointless and useless.


----------



## sean107

Mmmmm wrong. 
0.5mg of xanax and 1 beer does not completely whipe out LSD's effects, it tones the effect down some though.
And yeah, some people get anxiety from microdosing psychedelics but I've learned to adjust with that. It's better to microdose LSD regularly than to be sober in general for me.
Mental health issues suck. 
LSD helps.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

sean107 said:


> Mmmmm wrong.
> 0.5mg of xanax and 1 beer does not completely whipe out LSD's effects, it tones the effect down some though.
> And yeah, some people get anxiety from microdosing psychedelics but I've learn to adjust with that. It's better to microdose LSD regularly than to be sober in general for me.
> Mental health issues suck.
> LSD helps.



I used to toy around with micro doses while running a multi-million dollar manufacturing facility with 14 employees.... After a week, I found 0 benefits compared to my typical 200-400microgram dose... 

What does it do for you?


----------



## sean107

Prevents depression, prevents homicidal & suicidal ideation, keeps me having a positive mood/outlook on life (I usually never do), helps decrease my intake of hard drugs like amphetamine & cocaine.
I also started reading a lot of books when I started microdosing. It also helps me keep my apartment clean, gives me extra energy to clean and what not. Also helps with my relationships in my family, I tend to get angry less when microdosing.

I don't care about your previous multimillion dollar manufacturing career, by the way.


----------



## SirTophamHat

EnlightenedOne1, don't you take speed and banjos regularly while also using testosterone to stay in shape for your modeling gigs?  From a quick glance one would think those habits to run counter to each other as well.  

Maybe we can accept that people have individual reactions to drugs and it's best not to judge.

My morning fix today was dysphoria and nicotine.


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg liquid methadone 
800mg cimetidine 
75mg DPH 
Coffee 
B12 comlex
800mg chelated magnesium
Marlboro Reds

About to be in the peak of my 'done dose, should feel a nice glow after sparking up this cig. I always end up taking ~1-3 hours nap(s) during the peak, which are cozy, but seriously unproductive. Although, I certainly need to see the doctor about an increase from the current 60mg up to ~75-80mg.


----------



## razordesignz

My pain doc tryed giving me Dilaudid but I just refuse IV and thr bioavailability is too low, so I said naw let's just up my oxy.

Starting slow on my climb
15mg oxy
175soma 
10mg librium
Coffee

Have 25gs of red vein thai, I forget which other 25 I got, and 250gs of white java coming in the mail today. The white indo I had from my provider was better then the brand name 30mg ir adderall I had til I threw them down the toilet lol. Not so speedy where it'd uncomfortable but DAMN got liftedd


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

SirTophamHat said:


> EnlightenedOne1, don't you take speed and banjos regularly while also using testosterone to stay in shape for your modeling gigs?  From a quick glance one would think those habits to run counter to each other as well.
> 
> Maybe we can accept that people have individual reactions to drugs and it's best not to judge.
> 
> My morning fix today was dysphoria and nicotine.



I'm an advocate for LSD and all it uses, i was simply asking the poster a question and he used my accolades like i was using them against him as ammunition instead of my implied curiosity.

I've been legally Rx'ed 400mg of Testosterone Cypionate for 7 years....


----------



## Effect

2mg alprazolam 
50mg methadone 
Coffee 
500mg naproxen 
Vitamin B complex 
Camel Crush


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Folgers 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg liquid methadone 
800mg Tagament
100mg hydroxyzine 
Coffee


----------



## Effect

Coffee 
1mg clonazepam 
50mg methadone 

Waiting for the 'done and clonazepam to kick in as I wait for the liquor store to open like a savage alcoholic.

Gonna try to make a come up today and keep the benzo train rolling .


----------



## hangyourhead

Effect said:


> Coffee
> 1mg clonazepam
> 50mg methadone
> 
> Waiting for the 'done and clonazepam to kick in as I wait for the liquor store to open like a savage alcoholic.
> 
> Gonna try to make a come up today and keep the benzo train rolling .



Ahh, benzo's and methadone = straight bliss. About to swoop up this green bar I dropped at my dude's house, I was just daydreaming about benzo's when he called me saying he found a bar I left there. Winning


----------



## Snake_Eyes

My morning started at noon. 

200mg caffeine pill as I do every morning
6-7 grams kratom
Vaping flower and nicotine

1.5 hour later...

16oz energy drink, 1/2 ounce of Everclear and still vaping the above.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

Sunday's fix throughout the day:

-105mgs Adderall IR 
-4mgs Xanax
-3mgs Clonazepam
-Ungodly amounts of herb, I really need to take a break as I probably spend $200 a week on it. Got some new strains from the 24/7 delivery service at 5AM this morning: EL Chapo OG, Platinum Jack, Super Blue Dream, & the delivery driver threw in 12 grams of Wiz Khalifa OG as a freebie...I've been toking so much that it's just habitual and I get nothing from it. 

Los Angeles has been cold and raining for a fucking month now....definitely impacts my brain.


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 cups of coffee at work (i only drink tea at home now, i used to drink coffee way too much)

also brought a crumb of valium in case i had a hangover but there was no problem there.


----------



## SirTophamHat

same fix as last night minus the melatonin.

60mg dextromethorphan, a dab of diazepam, and a strong beer x 2.  

woke up early from a bad dream that shook the livin daylights outta me.  glad it did though, cuz i got a yearly work review this afternoon and now i'm up early enough to get my buzz on before i have to go attend that.


----------



## Effect

Coffee
50mg methadone 
40oz 6.9% abv (before noon...Shit)


----------



## Lady Codone

Today?   

- Benzedrex 
- Red-Horn Kali kratom
- Blue Diesel weed (yum)
- Topamax, 25mg

Later today:

- Codeine tabs
- More weed
- More Benzedrex
- Midol or Fioricet (depending on how bad my migraine gets)

Just waiting on my Oxys to get here, then those will be my daily bread for a while.  This kratom is killing my stomach.  Ugh.  And finally got an appointment to try and get some Adderall after making due with Benzedrex for literal years, lol.  So hopefully my "Morning Fix" thread will look nicer soon


----------



## sean107

1 dried poppy pod
1 beer
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

2x "Mr. Brown" iced coffee while doing morning errands.  the post office didn't have the package i was expecting this morning and the library didn't have the 2016 fiscal tax forms out yet.  both locations should have those items later today.  aggravating.


----------



## Effect

^ What happened to coffee only at work 

50mg methadone 
Coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Well, oops.  I don't keep coffee in the house anymore.  So that's mainly my rule, no coffee at home.  Helps me avoid drinking it from morning til night.  I found 89 cent cans of iced coffee at this Asian market and couldn't resist chugging a couple while I got shit done yesterday.  Iced coffee shouldnt be 3-4 dollars like we most often find on the shelves.  Fucking shame.

Today:  60mg dextromethorphan, dunno wat else yet.


----------



## LandsUnknown

SirTophamHat said:


> Today:  60mg dextromethorphan, dunno wat else yet.


  Low dose dex is definitely an interesting experience, much more stimulating than microdosing classical psychedelics.  When I've microdosed dex, I literally ran for a mile and didn't really even feel fatigued.  Speaking of microdosing, I had a very interesting experience a week or so microdosing LSA.  Really euphoric, a bit introspective and all around somewhat similar to being slightly stoned but a more insightful, clear headed high than I generally get from weed.  As for myself, just a beer with lunch today.


----------



## hangyourhead

IV 2mg hydromorphone
IV 5mg diazepam 
600mg gabapentin


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ what benefits do you feel come with slamming valium, as opposed to SLing it?  was it in the same rig as the dilly?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

hangyourhead said:


> IV 2mg hydromorphone
> IV 5mg diazepam
> 600mg gabapentin



you didn't slam the gabapentin too?!


----------



## hangyourhead

Guys I'm in the hospital I was in a horrible car accident. My 2015 Dodge Challenger hydroplaned into a light pole. Shattered my femur, pelvis, hips. Had to get surgery yesterday and have metal rods put in...  The valium comes in vials (5mg) via IV from the hospital's pharmacy.     

OT: 30mg methadone + 10mg Roxicodone IR + IV 5mg diazepam (hospital vial) + 300mg gabapentin


----------



## Effect

Damn, man.. hopefully you have as speedy a recovery as possible. 

50mg methadone 
Coffee


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee
1mg clonazepam
Bowls of weed
Sex


----------



## razordesignz

Blitzddddd 
Oxd
Benzd 
Gabahd

Tipzet 
Dipzet
Blitzet


----------



## Pill2Chill

A speedball, gonna do some H by itself now then try to put it away for a while.


----------



## hangyourhead

Effect said:


> Damn, man.. hopefully you have as speedy a recovery as possible.
> 
> 50mg methadone
> Coffee



Thanks bud I appreciate it. 

OT: 30mg methadone + IV 5mg diazepam + 10mg oxycodone IR + 600mg gabapentin + 750mg methocarbamol + coffee

and IV 2mg hydromorphone for break-thru pain mgmt


----------



## Methacodone

Opiates and Benzos are always my morning fix.

Hydrocodone
Oxycodone
Valium
Klonopin
Promethazine
Gabapentin
and of course coffee and cigs


----------



## dopemaster

I am still working on it tbh but I guess klonopin, oxycodone, hydrocodone and lyrica so far.

I am considering drinking some codeine syrup but it's tough on the stomach.

I am taking my opiate dose in small amounts to try ro figure out the minimum to feel sorted out.

My tolerance is pretty low but I imagine it's gonna take about 20 mgs of oxy and 30 mgs of hydrocodone to get to feeling ok, as in pain reduced, stomach ok and no wd. I feel pretty good once I get my pain under control.

So no I am not high but I could be if I wanted to but want to take as little as possible for a while.


----------



## Pill2Chill

it's the guaifenesin they put in ur sizzurp breh^

Codeine on its own, with promethazine or what have you isn't that hard on the stomach, unless the syrup is full of sugar, that can upset the stomach somewhat as well. 

But yeah you know all dis.


----------



## hangyourhead

40mg methadone
5mg diazepam
750mg methacarbamol
10mg oxycodone 
Hot coffee


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee
100mg liquid methadone


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Caffeine
nicotine
8 grams kratom
50mg pregabalin
cannabis
and in about an hour  15mg temazepam, a 2 ounce gin & tonic and more cannabis.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
Ibuprofen
1.5mg clonazepam


----------



## Burnt Offerings

my last shot of dope and a few hits of cannabis


----------



## Effect

Had to get a hotel room for the next two nights until I get my housing sorted. Shits a hassle. Already dosed my 'done this morning and I'm back chilling in my room watching TV, mentally preparing for a day of tedious phone calls.

50mg methadone 
Coffee 
Sausage Egg and cheese on an everything bagel 

Possibly going to smoke the joint roach I have although cannabinoids have lately had undesirable effects on my mental health and I can't lose motivation today.


----------



## hangyourhead

40mg methadone
10mg oxy chewed
5mg diazepam subL 
750mg methocarbamol (Robaxin) 
2mg alprazolam subL 
Hot coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Loooooots of water, and a beer.

Yesterday my diet consisted of subway, little caesar's, and scrambled eggs with far too much hot sauce (plus the requisite brews).  My body hates me so so much right now.


----------



## Mmengel89

100mg methadone and coffee and smoked the last bit of super dank bud 24%thc in a spliff and ate a bacon cheddar sandwich


----------



## Effect

1mg clonazepam 
Coffee 
50mg methadone


----------



## hangyourhead

40mg methadone 
600mg gabapentin
30-40mg d-methamphetamine vaped
20mg roxicodone chomped up 
Coffee
All outta' vape juice in the hospital.... phuckkkkk

Reading "nerdy" pharmacology shit concerning methamphetamine (mostly off ncbi) because my ADHD is in control (maybe?). Waiting for this methadone to peak and my diazeepam at 11 am. 

All drugs no work makes HYH a paradoxical, productive human being somehow correlated with the use of stims/amps and their nootropic qualities.


----------



## SirTophamHat

The bottle of polistirex I drank at 8pm yesterday somehow didn't kick in until early morning today and I woke up tripping balls.  Holy fuck I prefer Hbr so much, I feel strange as hell now.  Almost glad I'm starting to come down.


----------



## hangyourhead

SirTophamHat said:


> The bottle of polistirex I drank at 8pm yesterday somehow didn't kick in until early morning today and I woke up tripping balls.  Holy fuck I prefer Hbr so much, I feel strange as hell now.  Almost glad I'm starting to come down.



I was dissociated as fuck for three days off a whole bottle of Delsym. The first time I ever exp DXM too, way overkill. I thought I was dying.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee and 1.5mg clonazepam.


----------



## Pill2Chill

24mg bromazepam and some cocaine.


----------



## hangyourhead

So far just sub'd 5mg of diazepam + 750 methocarbamol + 5mg oxy chewed and swallowered down the ole hatch. 

Won't feel like moving much until my morning methadone though. Honestly hoping I can get my hands on some good benzo's, carisoprodol's, or strong opioids/heroin (shame on me)

P2C pass me some bromazeee boss man!


----------



## Pill2Chill

Sure thing, you pass me some oxy plz.


----------



## dicko89

cant beat waking up having a glass of 200mg of cwe codeine and an Xanax with a nice fat roll up


----------



## Pill2Chill

My 6am fix after another wonderful 2 hours of sleep tonight.. 5mg lorazepam.


----------



## gmlifer

Can't sleep, up at 4am(brain anticipates getting high so I'm up early) ugh!

1 12oz redbull
40mg of some fire oxycodone 
15mg adderall 

This will most likely be the last time taking adderall for me. Mixing oxy and addy is one of the most amazing highs I have ever had but it makes me think incredibly slow.


----------



## 3y3willkick2m0rr0w

800 mg of gabbapentin  10mg of oxycodone 1mg of clonzapam 50mg of quetapine 150 mg of tramadol and a cigg


----------



## 3y3willkick2m0rr0w

Props


----------



## Effect

1.25mg clonazepam
.1mg clonidine
50mg methadone
Coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

I had a cup of coffee at work after chugging water to dispel my alcohol related dehydration


----------



## Pill2Chill

3y3willkick2m0rr0w said:


> Props



In the future please use the edit function instead of double posting. Thank you.


----------



## Longhauler

Dark roast from the West Coast, wicked red-vein kratom strain, pharmaceutical speed and a wholesome breakfast with beta-carotene, vit D, Q-10 and the whole shebang. Oh and exercise! Man, before I die, I intend to feel nice, because you and I could, conceivably, be gone before the next midnight.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cawfee, ibuprofen, .5mg clonazepam. I have a few days off work so I plan on getting some things done. I did get promoted tho, happy about that. Will celebrate with many alcohols and hopefully other shit.


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee and 100mg methadone


----------



## gmlifer

80mg oxy. Not perfect but not bad either


----------



## hangyourhead

20mg methadone (the latter half of my split MMT dose of 60mg)
5mg oxycodone IR 
800mg gabapentin
Ibuprofen
15mg mirtazapine (dissolvable raspberry fucker that I accidently took from the nurse because it looked like a 5mg methadone or oxy. I guess potentiation will be a benefit)


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
1.5mg clonazepam


----------



## hangyourhead

60mg liquid methadone 
800mg cimetidine 
1500mg methocarbamol
Coffee
Nicotine 

My MMT doc is increasing my dose to 70mg. I'm gonna be on 65mg tomorrow, the next day 65mg, and then finally it will be settled at 70mg. I think it will hold me much more effectively and aid my current acute and also chronic pain issues. My mom had to wheel me into the MMT clinic and I'm sure it was quite a new experience for her. She got to watch me drink my liquid cherry relief, meet my doc, and my counselor.


----------



## Pill2Chill

I had a pretty big shot of amphetamine this morning, it got me really spun da fuk out. Took an oxy and a bromazepam few hrs later, and a little earlier I redosed on the amps cuz I'm cleaning and it was a MESS in here because on opis I tend not to care. I'm over halfway done, but taking a break + smoke right now. The amp is causing me to sweat profusely lol.


----------



## SirTophamHat

gonna take a cumb of valium and have a cup of coffee when i get to work

my truck's oil pump is failing fast and instead of biking uphill for an hour i'm gonna risk driving it. Burning coolant... buying a beater civic later this week anyway.  YOLO!! 
(I do have AAA just in case)


----------



## Methacodone

Dispersible Methadone 40mg wafers in some orange kool aid.. 

The cocktail involved,

Methadone 
Oxycodone 
Valium 
Xanax 
Promethazine /Hydroxyzine 
Gabapentin 

It sure as hell was dlish


----------



## Keif' Richards

75mg Methadone
25mg Diazepam
~4g Gabapentin
Cannabis
200mg Fluvoxamine


----------



## Pibolar

Not really morning anymore but I'm just now gettin' up and at 'em. Anyway,

~4 mg clonazepam
Enough Kratom
Some damn good coffee.

I actually feel pretty good with so little.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Keif' Richards said:


> 75mg Methadone
> 25mg Diazepam
> ~4g Gabapentin
> Cannabis
> 200mg Fluvoxamine



Not getting DTed for benzos anymore?  That's good!

OT: just a bike ride, no drugs


----------



## razordesignz

Hmm who cares about yesterday lol. When I wake up I'll work with some kvk oxyyy. Maybe soma, maybe librium, maybe gaba, maybe thc lol. So this obviously is not one of my usual cheerful 'high as a cloud' posts, but I still love my reg posters, seems like we have some noonish peeps. I havnt been on for a few days. Much love vato!


----------



## SirTophamHat

scrambled eggs n cheese
bacon
tea
half a teva blue (dat PAM PAM baby)


----------



## Burnt Offerings

THC and morphine


----------



## sean107

Razordesignz, looks like we live in the same state.

You're still a fairly new poster though. ?

30ug-40ug LSD
40mg THC edible
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red&white vein kratom
1 bag full of weed vapor 
a cup of english breakfast tea
a huge breakfast


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee & clonazepam


----------



## sean107

1 dried poppy pod
50ug+\- LSD 
1 beer
0.25mg xanax
Rick Simpson oil cannabis extract 
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes 
Caffeine


----------



## Keif' Richards

SirTophamHat said:


> Not getting DTed for benzos anymore?  That's good!
> 
> OT: just a bike ride, no drugs



Yea man, I actually withdrew from the clinic about 2 months ago and take Methadone intermittently when my sypmtoms feel unbearable. I learned my lesson about Diazepam and the Methadone clinic from that last fiasco!


----------



## SirTophamHat

That's very good, I'm glad!  

My morning fix is about 8 ounces of IPA I found in my glass this morning after I smoked a grit and passed out.  My box mod coil died, I didn't feel like replacing it with my last spare, so drunk me bought stogies instead 

2/19 : 5 bags green tea, gotu kola.  This is not a lot of tea in my book... typically go for 9+ in multiple cups


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam 
Naproxen sodium 
Nespresso
Multivitamin + vitamin c


----------



## Methacodone

Caffeine (Grande caramel machiatto (sp?))
Nicotine (Marlboro NXT)
Heroin (smoked)
60mg Oxycodone 
40mg Diazepam 
2mg Alprazolam


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Bali Kratom
175mcg clonazolam
Small dab of shatter
Liter of some green tea made with some decent loose-leaf
0.1g mushroom microdose in a bit


----------



## SirTophamHat

3 bags of green tea and then 2 pieces of toast with guac/cheddar/fried egg on top after doing some work.


----------



## gmlifer

Back in the game after a short break.

30mg adderall and 60mg oxy to start the morning off.


----------



## tremours

i woke up this morning drinking a steel reserve, im going to go smoke a bowl of weed. were did last night go


----------



## devilsgospel

ErgicMergic said:


> 5g Bali Kratom
> 175mcg clonazolam
> Small dab of shatter
> Liter of some green tea made with some decent loose-leaf
> 0.1g mushroom microdose in a bit



Sounds like the perfect way to start any day. Especially the mushroom microdose, I did that for a while before I lost my source. Gave a huge boost to my mood and energy level but I still got terrible time dilation(?) so an 8 hour shift felt like an entire day basically.

OT: 1mg sub, 0.75mg diclazepam from last night (lasts like 24 hours), a cup of coffee made with enough grounds to make 12 cups  (I have no idea how to work my gf's coffee machine) so holy fuck am I caffeinated. I feel like I'm Fry from that episode of Futurama where he drinks 300 cups of coffee and becomes so fast everything looks like slow motion lmao.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Water and about 2mg diazepampampam


----------



## gmlifer

60mg of oxy this morning. I woke up at 4am. Not real happy about it but the brain said it's time to get high so here we are waiting for it to set in. 

Yesterday was the first day taking the full 30mg of adderall at one time. It was rather intense and I found that EVERYTHING plus some got done at work yesterday. That's cool but I think 15mg feels much better with the oxy.


----------



## Methacodone

I slept like a hog last night.. I got like 14 hours of sleep. I did way too much dope last night lol 
I woke up in withdrawal. Felt restless as fuck, teary eyed, and a runny nose. 

My methadone saved the Shit out of me. 

60mg Methadone (10mg Roxane's)
60mg Hydrocodone (50mg Zohydro, 10mg Norco)
2mg Alprazolam 
2mg Clonazepam


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Pancakes
.5mg clonazepam 
350mg carisoprodol


----------



## gmlifer

Stupid oxy brain up before 5am again. 90mg to start the day ;-). I'm sure I'll be catching some sort of zzzzz's pretty soon.


----------



## Leegrow

Captain Morgan, bacon, eggs, and warm weather in Baltimore.


----------



## Pill2Chill

80mg of oxy and a cig.


----------



## keychick

Coffee and 36/mgs of hydromorphone rectaly.


----------



## Methacodone

90mg Methadone 
30mg Oxycodone 
2mg Xanax 
2mg Klonopin

+Potentiation such as Promethazine, Hydroxyzine, Gabapentin 

+Coffee and Cigarettes


----------



## belligerent drunk

12 mg O-PCE and some green tea.


----------



## gmlifer

keychick said:


> Coffee and 36/mgs of hydromorphone rectaly.



Shit, get your get right on!

22.5mg of hydrocodone and 60mg of oxy


----------



## devilsgospel

1mg bupe
~2mg etizolam
Lingering diclazepam
Bowl of Zkittlez (awesome indica hybrid)
Caffeine via coffee and Monster

Methacodone, I remember when you were talking about your lorazepam experiences in HHAY and now that I've tried it (well kinda, dcpam metabolizes into lorazepam and other similar benzos), I agree. It's certainly is the a euphoric benzo in the proper combo.

I don't slam it like you mentioned, but I'm becoming a big fan of it. Wish I had plain Antivan too tho.


----------



## hangyourhead

70mg liquid methadone 
100mg hydroxyzine
800mg cimetidine
+cawfee
+nykoteen 

This organic mocha e-juice is on point. I'm restraining myself from eating/drinking it


----------



## Effect

Back around, been a tough few weeks. In between places right now, but I've basically just been doing my methadone and benzos over the past 2 weeks. Typically 2-3mg clonazepam a day.

Coffee
Taken 40mg of diazepam over the past 20 hours with my last dose being 7mg just minutes ago. Not trying to take any more benzos today but would love to buy some amphetamine right now.


----------



## Methacodone

BTH (smoked)
30mg Methadone 
30mg Diazepam 
2.5mg Clonazepam 
Nicotine 
Caffeine 
100mg Promethazine/Hydroxyzine 
800mg Gabapentin


----------



## SirTophamHat

Couple mg of pampam and a cup of coffee when I got to work.


----------



## Methacodone

I got work at 6 in the AM tomorrow..  So that means I start work in about 6 hours lol. 
So I won't have time to post anything, so ill post what I'm going to take in the morning for work. 

60mg Oxycodone 
50mg Hydrocodone 
40mg Diazepam 
2mg Alprazolam 
50mg Promethazine 
100mg Hydroxyzine 
800mg Gabapentin 
+ Caffeine 
+ Nicotine 

I love working while on Oxy/Hydro.. The energy and euphoria I get from them while working is amayezenn. 

Then going to smoke some Tar after work..  Only the cherry on top ?


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g red horn kratom
150mcg clonazolam
300mcg nifoxipam
Green tea
Small-ish dab



devilsgospel said:


> Sounds like the perfect way to start any day. Especially the mushroom microdose, I did that for a while before I lost my source. Gave a huge boost to my mood and energy level but I still got terrible time dilation(?) so an 8 hour shift felt like an entire day basically.



Yeah I actually decided against taking it that day but I like to do it once every couple of weeks if I get the chance. At 0.1g of cubes, there's no time dilation or any significant subjective effects, in my experience. Anything over 0.15g will give me threshold effects, though.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.5mg clonazepam 
Cappuccino


----------



## devilsgospel

@Ergic: Yeah that was my problem, my dose was around there (0.15g) sometimes more.

OT:
15mg oxycodone
1mg clonazepam
Coffee mixed with opium tea (6 pods)

I had a random coworker come up to me and ask if I liked pain pills then showed me a bunch of 30mg oxys and 8mg Dilaudids. Needless to say this dude is now my best friend. Gave me a damn good price too.

Had to take half a 30 just to get out of bed, hangover + slight dopesickness + sleeping on a mattress pad on the floor with back problems = immense pain.


----------



## 4meSM

Woke up after sleeping ~5h covered in sweat, took a shower and drank 3g of kratom. Then I threw up all of it (lol), went to the uni and nailed a test (at least...).
So yeah I had a rough morning but now I'm back home cooking some proper breakfast and about to take more kratom (this time for real) and maybe vape some weed.


----------



## hangyourhead

70mg liquid methadone 
0.75mg alprazolam subL
1mg clonazepam subL
50mg hydroxyzine 
1200mg cimetidine 

Gonna catch a proper methadone + benzo high, which potentiates euphoria, sedation, and all the positive synergistic effects add up to a blissful relaxation/nod. Benzo's + methadone have a synergy that doesn't go unappreciated, that's for sure, and for good reason. 

MY MMT clinic is pissing me off. There was a sign that says no client can dose out of time frame (my last name being *L*ogan,* H-L: 10:30-11:30am*, which that system is ridiculous, inefficient, and not flexible for many individuals with limitations on transportation or physical disabilities that are incapacitating.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam
4 cups of coffee


----------



## ErgicMergic

75mcg clonazolam
5g Bali Kratom
Couple liters of green tea (5 tsp of loose leaf)


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Caffeine pill (200mg)
16oz coffee
3 grams Maeng Da/red vein Thai
50mg pregabalin
two vapor bong rips
vaped nicotine.


----------



## gmlifer

60mg oxy. I've been trying different doses of the adderall and have noticed that no matter how small a dose I take it seems to overpower the oxy. Day one of mixing adderall and oxy was the best ever but the more days in a row I take adderall the less I enjoy it. Bottom line, not taking the addy today.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam and coffee


----------



## sean107

2.5mg hydrocodone 
1 shot of whiskey
Cannabis flower, wax, CBD extract
LSD microdose 10ug-20ug
Peyote microdose 0.1g
San Pedro microdose 0.2g
Cigarettes


----------



## Methacodone

This morning i had, 

60mg Methadone
60mg Hydrocodone 
2mg Lorazepam (subL)
2mg Clonazepam (subL)

I love subL Benzos, but I can't do that with Alprazolam!! It's tastes too fucking nasty bitter as fuck I will gag like a mofo. 

But Clonazepam on the other hand is the complete opposite it tastes amazing nice and mintyy.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

sean107 said:


> 2.5mg hydrocodone
> 1 shot of whiskey
> Cannabis flower, wax, CBD extract
> LSD microdose 10ug-20ug
> Peyote microdose 0.1g
> San Pedro microdose 0.2g
> Cigarettes


Sounds like a good morning to me.

OT: Coffee and .5mg clonazepam today. Been sober for 7 days now. Nothing spectacular by any means but I should get 9 days sober by the end of the week. I believe that would be the longest time without alcohol in a very long time. Working helps, I need to stay busy.


----------



## frishman

OXY! 

Quick Question: If you mix oxycodone with hyrdomorphone are you getting an oxymorphone high?

PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG!


----------



## g0to

I love all the benzo+caffeine combos on here ^.^ love it!

Stove-top percolated coffee (equiv of 1-1.5 shots of espresso, but gets me going - honestly paradoxically makes me sleepy too but that oomph it gives allows me to fight through it long enough to get out and about)
Had a blue (10mg valium courtesy of a friend I ran into on the way to work)

Back home

2-3 pulls from a seagrams dry gin
half a spliff left over from last night
About to possibly make more coffee, wishing I had some black tar to smoke, some ice to smoke or some bupe (0.2-0.4mg) to IV. Actually nvm on that last one, that stuff is shite ^^


----------



## g0to

frishman said:


> OXY!
> 
> Quick Question: If you mix oxycodone with hyrdomorphone are you getting an oxymorphone high?
> 
> PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG!


Not true, at least not exactly. Oxycodone metabolizes to oxymorphone in-vitro, same with hydrocodone -> hydromorphone. The difference is that oxycodone, hydrocodone are very orally bioavailable forms (as opposed to Oxymorph which is what 10% bioavailability oral and hydromorphone 10% or less oral b.a.)

So if you mix oxycodone with hydromorphone, regardless of ROA, you are getting a oxycodone high(technically due to metabolism is in fact, an oxycodone+oxymorphone high overall in and of itself, if that makes sense), as well as hydromorphones effect. But I'd say definitely more than the sum of its effects, still. IMO oxymorphone for me was super euphoric, like 10-15mg insufflated making me high as fuck to the point of monged outness/double vision permanent for 6-8 hours, 20mg (half a 40 oldschool Opana ER's) enough to make me nod the fuck out for 2-3 hours head in my lap periodically flailing my arms and everything like that. No such luck with hydromorphone, sniffed a few 2mg, tried sniffing a 8mg once, I guess these must be IV'd for best effect. Never combined any of these at the same time, other than oxycodone+heroin (nothing to write home about vs one or the other. In fact at one pt would rather trade two 30s for a .4 of heroin to my neighbor and just divvy the 30s out and sniff periodically instead of having to mess with foil/needles/more fiending etc Don't really have much to comment on oxycodone, definitely more of a hyper-upper like buprenorphine and small doses of good heroin, almost none of that oxymorphone monged effect noted. Then again max dose I went was 60mg IV) so overall ROA, overall dosage of each, and their metabolites (diff ppls body metabolise the substances thru varying pathways, resulting in varying concentration %'s of active/inactive metabolites. Hope that explains eveyrhthing and so sorry if I didnt make sense, just had

2 x 24oz steel reserve
1.5mg alprazolam
more gin
coffee-flavored kush


----------



## 4meSM

Just kratom but wish I had some milk to make a cup of milk coffee.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1.5mg clonazepam and a cup of coffee.


----------



## hangyourhead

Sub'd 1mg clonazepam 
2 cups de cafe con leche
CoQ10
N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine
Fish Oil 
Rhodiola Rosea
Nicotine
800mg cimetidine to potentiate MMT dose when I hit the clinic


----------



## gmlifer

50mg of oxycodone. It's one of those incredibly rare days where 50mg hits so freakin hard. I would compare it to 80-90mg of oxy on a normal day. I'm literally sitting in my office nodding lol. Gotta get up and move around for a bit now. Hope all of the bluelight peeps have an awesome day!


----------



## SirTophamHat

Couldn't sleep so I'm making lager my breakfast.  6 pack of 6.2% for 3.99 at trader ho's? Sign me up bby

3/11: honey nut beerios!

3/12 green tea, grapefruit, valium


----------



## sean107

1 gram San Pedro cactus
30ug-40ug lsd 
Cigarettes 
Cannabis flower & shatter


----------



## Pill2Chill

Didn't sleep a minute last night, tried taking some trazodone at 4am, which knocked me out when I was in rehab (but that was after I had detoxed off of everything, I guess in w/d it doesn't help that much cuz despite the trazodone I still didn't sleep).


----------



## iampetrelli

Black expresso (no sugar), smoke of nicotine, methadone 100mg (sugar overload) and I'm good to go!


----------



## sub21lime

140 mgs methadone 
100 mgs gabapentin 
500 mgs tryptophan
25 mgs Vit B6
NOW Brand 25 billion cell count probiotic 
Hand full of good strong vitamin/mineral supplements 
15 grama maca root
10 grams gota kola
500 mgs ashawaganda( not spelt right
Bowl of strong weed (Fire Og) and marb red 72s.  Think thats everything!  Off to the weed store!!! Yea 2 days off work!!! Gonna blaze the whole time!!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

50mgs methadone
1.5mg kpin
bowl of gsc
one Marlboro medium
two cups of coffee


its supposed to snow tonight and tmrw like 5 inches where I am. kinda want to get some Xanax. also the methadone clin gave two takehome bottles for the snow.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cups of coffee
1mg clonazepam


----------



## SirTophamHat

Beer


----------



## tremours

211, why does this beer smell just like piss


----------



## SirTophamHat

Because it's an AAL. American adjunct lager


----------



## tremours

well, ill complain about it right before cracking the next can. what can you expect for a 24oz beer that costs like 1.50


----------



## SirTophamHat

Steel Reserve is probably the best value for a cheap drunk.  You get the equivalent of four units of alcohol for the price of a McDonalds cheeseburger.


----------



## LandsUnknown

SirTophamHat said:


> Steel Reserve is probably the best value for a cheap drunk.



Definitely.  It's an actual beer too unlike some of the other "malt liquors".  Not a good beer by any stretch of the imagination but beer nonetheless.


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs methadone 
800mgs gabapentin 
30mgs dxm
50mgs cbd tincture 
500mgs holy basil (now brand %2)
500mgs rhodiola (now brand %3-%1)
Handful of high grade vitamin supplements
80mgs caffeine pill
Couple bowls of strong weed, a bowl of a cbd strain smoked.
Marb black cigarettes


----------



## gmlifer

sub21lime said:


> 140mgs methadone
> 800mgs gabapentin
> 30mgs dxm
> 50mgs cbd tincture
> 500mgs holy basil (now brand %2)
> 500mgs rhodiola (now brand %3-%1)
> Handful of high grade vitamin supplements
> 80mgs caffeine pill
> Couple bowls of strong weed, a bowl of a cbd strain smoked.
> Marb black cigarettes



You go pretty hard. What was your doc and daily usage before methadone?


----------



## SirTophamHat

5mg Valium in staggered doses so far for hangover.  Using beer as my calories for the past 2 days was not wise. Contemplating adding more.  Breakfast will be bacon, eggs, guac on toast, and tea.

My total intake of solid food yesterday amounted to a block of cheddar that was infused with a Trinidad scorpion pepper.  I'm not sure why I do these things.   Right now I understand pain.


----------



## gmlifer

I started with a bit of a primer dose. 20mg of oxy then about 45 minutes later dropped to op 40's. Feeling pretty good right now. Slight anxiety for some reason but nice and high so no biggie.

Hope y'all have an awesome Saturday as I plan enjoying a beautiful southern day.


----------



## sub21lime

190mgs methadone 
60mgs dxm
600mgs gabapentin
40mgs cbd from tincture 
Few bowls of high grade pot and bowl of cbd strain smoked 
1000mgs holy basil
500mgs rhodiola
Handful of high grade vitamin supplements with a probiotic
60mgs caffeine pill
Camel turkish royal reds


----------



## razordesignz

O god the life of halted oxy consumption and a nagging wife who allows me to be ready for a good ol' divorce 

2mg subutex 
1mg ativan 
800mg gabapentin
10mg thc edible puff of bullcrap which was enough for the wife to bitch me out for smoking gaaaaaaa

*throws self out the window*


----------



## gmlifer

Yeah... so... it's 5:30am. Do I want to be awake right now? Nah. But my brain says it's time to get high so I'm starting off with 27.5mg of oxy then at 6:30am I'll take an OP 80 and that's it. No more after that. Maybe.

Update: took another 10mg of oxy along with 20mg of adderall. Still extremely euphoric right now so I'm chillin. As soon as they oxy starts wearing off a bit I'll get up and get some stuff done. As for now, I am truly enjoying a very very nice high.


----------



## CousinCocaine

Just handful of ibuprofen washed down with a bottle of soda. Hungover and sleep deprived from last night but unfortunately  I have shit to do today. 

UPDATE: popped a couple Dexedrines Spansules after taking like a week long tolerance break. Now all the shit's already done (and then some) + I feel like I'm on top of the world... Doubt I'll be sleeping in the near future lol


----------



## sub21lime

130mgs methadone 
60mgs dxm 
Bowl of strong weed and bowl of strong cbd strain out of my pipe
Lost my gabapentin i just bought ??
Holy basil
Maca
Ginkgo b
Rhodiola
Ashwagandha and a handful of good strong vitamin supplements


----------



## Mmengel89

5 cups coffee
100mg methadone
Double smoked bacon &cheddar sandwich


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, 1mg clonazepam, vitamin c supplement


----------



## gmlifer

80mg oxycodone in the form of two OP 40's


----------



## Oxynormal

Magnesium, vitamins, fried eggs, ethylphenidate, xanax and a couple of lines of 3-ho-pce.
Feeling good


----------



## Pill2Chill

^what's your opinion on 3-ho-pce? What was the dose you used & the RoA? I'm curious because I've got some coming in the mail soon, So I'd really appreciate it if you could help me out with that info, it'd be really helpful to me. Cheers!

OT: Woke up and did a 100mg shot of oxy. I wish I had some energy drinks or something, might go buy a few in a little while. 

Goodmornin' BL!


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Caffeine. Whooooo 8)


----------



## SirTophamHat

Half cup of black at work.  Feelin way better than i did yesterday morning.


----------



## dus_aster

40mg citalopram, 150mg XR bupropion, 50mg caffeine.
I'm trying to be good (only long enough to farm a few 200 ct. bottles of AC&C tablets to run an extraction on, but still, it's the thought that counts)


----------



## SirTophamHat

5mg valium, a grapefruit, Monster "Mean Bean" energy drink.  goodbye you stupid fucking tiny hangover


----------



## Mmengel89

100mg methadone and Starbucks blonde roast coffee with a extra shot of espresso


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Fucking 1mg clonazepam and sum coffee.


----------



## CousinCocaine

Nothing to do today so I decided to relax. 1.5 glasses of whiskey, 20mg Valium, 15mg temazepam, 0.5mg Klonopin and some Kava Kava extract. Ahhhhhh drinking before 9:00am is great.


----------



## Pill2Chill

What do you think of kava kava? Is there anything you could compare it to?

/E: My morning fix was 80mg oxy, and a bit later ~100mg 4-FA. Both of them IV'd


----------



## CousinCocaine

Pill2Chill said:


> What do you think of kava kava? Is there anything you could compare it to?
> 
> /E: My morning fix was 80mg oxy, and a bit later ~100mg 4-FA. Both of them IV'd



I really like kava kava from time to time in the right setting. It's kinda hard to describe. You know how Kratom is like opiates yet has some pretty distinct differences? Well kava kava is kind like that but with benzos (but more euphoric and less foggy headed), if that makes any sense. I'd recommend it especially to those with anxiety, also wonderful for stimulant crashes.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.5mg clonazepam and a cup of black coffee. I'm hungover.


----------



## Pill2Chill

CousinCocaine said:


> I really like kava kava from time to time in the right setting. It's kinda hard to describe. You know how Kratom is like opiates yet has some pretty distinct differences? Well kava kava is kind like that but with benzos (but more euphoric and less foggy headed), if that makes any sense. I'd recommend it especially to those with anxiety, also wonderful for stimulant crashes.



I have GAD (General Anxiety Disorder), leaning towards social anxiety. If this is _such_ a good anxiolytic that you would compare its efficacy to that of benzos, with euphoria to boot, it does sound interesting. Do you get any euphoria from benzos? Because if you do I imagine it would reduce the chance of me getting any euphoria from this drug as well. Before my anxiety was at all under control, the contrast I would get when the anxiolytic effects of benzos kicked in provided me with some sort or 'euphoria' which used to be very enjoyable.. Now that I'm stable on my maintenance dose of bromazepam, I only get groggy and slow if I up my dose.

I don't, and haven't in a long, long time, gotten any euphoria out of benzos... So it would be nice if this could provide the anxiolysis of benzos coupled with some euphoria. If it can't, well, that's what opiates are for.


----------



## Mmengel89

A fuckton of coffee and 100mg methadone


----------



## gafoxhunter1

20 mgs of Methadone, coffee, and Redbull. In that order! ?


----------



## CousinCocaine

No I don't get euphoria from any benzo anymore excluding temazepam. I did like the first week on Klonopin but after that it was pretty much gone even when I take recreational doses. Personally I find Kava Kava better for anxiety than 10mg of Valium.


----------



## SirTophamHat

it's a shame kavakava is so fucking expensive compared to a virtually free banjo script 

OT:  half cup of black @ work


----------



## gmlifer

120mg oxy to start the morning off along with redbull. Lots of redbull.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Caffeine, sugar, 2.5mg valium.

Another day, another chance to not fuck up.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

55mgs methadone 2mg kpin, 4mg Xanax and some bowls of sour diesel...Now that it's all kicked in time to go smoke a cig and grab coffee.

I'd love a fat shot of either dilaudid or heroin/morphine. I could go get dope but I don't have any good rigs left and I don't feel like spending the money lol


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam
350mg soma
Cup of coffee


----------



## 4meSM

Uugh I really hate early Monday mornings, my fucking alarm woke my up in the middle of my dream. 
At least I have kratom and caffeine or I probably wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## CousinCocaine

A 20oz energy drink and yet more Dexedrine. I'm exhausted but I cant sleep cause instead of doing what I was intended to get done by staying up all night I've been on here. Shit I'm ready for temazepam and sleep, but I have to go somewhere later...shit

So apparently I hadn't took any benzos in longer than I thought. Just started going into benzo withdrawal and started coming down almost simultaneously. I'm in a living hell right not feeling like all my muscles a cramping down, shaking, uncontrollably twitching, running a fever, eyes feel like they're gonna explode and I'm too weak to even stand. God I hope that Klonopin kicks in soon.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Benzo wd is the stuff of nightmares, least you have some to take...I regret it more than being hooked on opis...Starting to think it's benzos for life..


----------



## CousinCocaine

The bad thing is I've went through the entire withdrawal before cold turkey (against my will, long story) and was off em completely around 3 months which was basically constant panic, and got back on em as soon as I had the opportunity because I can't live with my anxiety. I try not to abuse my prescriptions for Klonopin or temazepam very often but I'm still addicted. I also think I'll be on em for life but I actually don't regret getting on em because they've actually improved my life.


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs methadone 45mgs dxm
500mgs l tryptophan with 10mgs vit b6
1 gram holy basil extract
Now brand probiotic 
Vit B complex 
Vit C complex (whole foods)
60mgs ginkgo
1000iu Vit D3 
100mgs magnesium glycinate
Bowl of weed (black cherry soda) and marb black cigs


----------



## 0100

4.7g kratom in ~4oz oz water (toss and wash'd)
2 lines of cocaine
1 20oz Coca Cola


----------



## keeping

had a xanax and a half gram of meth
was productive


----------



## g0to

Hehe ^.^ did u take a nap diretly after... (g0to style) or still productive? 

I had a 8% peach mango tequila slushie, bunch of tobacco-only cones and 3 whippets. Plus some amazing cardio workout before/after. Feeling so good right now


----------



## keeping

g0to said:


> Hehe ^.^ did u take a nap diretly after... (g0to style) or still productive?



ha well i dont know what your definition of productive would be - i basically just sat around drawing tattoos and listening to lana del  ray


----------



## g0to

keeping said:


> ha well i dont know what your definition of productive would be - i basically just sat around drawing tattoos and listening to lana del  ray



Yeah that sounds productive! Would love to see some of your art, dude. Im thinking of getting ink done soon


----------



## 4meSM

g0to said:


> Hehe ^.^ did u take a nap diretly after... (g0to style) or still productive?
> 
> I had a 8% peach mango tequila slushie, bunch of tobacco-only cones and 3 whippets. Plus some amazing cardio workout before/after. Feeling so good right now



A cardio workout after alcohol, tobacco and N2O? I wouldn't enjoy that hahah but to each his own I guess.

My fix was just 3g of red riau kratom which made me nod pretty hard for some reason, maybe because I drank a few beers last night and woke up tired.


----------



## weekend addiction

6.75mg suboxone
a homemade energy drink with dicaffeine malate 
Nicorette

Not really feeling the sub I like 4mg better for some reason...


----------



## sub21lime

To the post above me. For some reason with subs, less is better. Look it up. Anways this morning i had 135mgs methadone
45mgs dxm
600mgs gabapentin 
500mgs l trytophan 
High grade vit b complex with a vit c complex 
80mgs caffeine pill
1250mgs holy basil extract with1350mg ashwagandha extract, 250mgs rhodiola extract 60mgs ginkgo biloba extract and 14 grams raw maca root
100mgs magnesium glycinate with 1000iu vit d3 and 1 gram high epa/dha omega 3 fish oil
10 strain 25 billion cells probiotic 
Bowl of strong weed and roll your own cigarettes


----------



## g0to

4mg alprazolam
triple strength percolated coffee with folgers and 5 heaping tablespoons sugar (post-workout) - i have black coffee no sugar to start my morning and then some cottage cheese or peanut butter sandwich, and then training, and then a big big coffee with alot of sugar and have my lunch. its a very nice way to drive protein in the muscles by spiking insulin (for some ppl this might be dangerous)
tobacco-only cones, saving my weed for later tonight to hit with whippets after work ^.^


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee and .5mg klonopin


----------



## gmlifer

60mg oxy on this very beautiful morning. Damn shame I have to work today.


----------



## weekend addiction

4mg of suboxone
dicaffeine malate and coffee
and a few pieces of Nicorette

Nice morning with my girl just chilling round the city.


----------



## g0to

2-3 mg AB-FUBINACA / MAB-FUBINACA. Feels like benzos, heroin, cannabis, psychedelic all in one, very interesting once i built my tolerance up a little i can catch a nod for an hour or two like east coast powder heroin.
Dual wielding coffees
Marlboro Red 100s
About to go for a light jog in the sun, and then see a girlfriend of mine, and then go get a haircut! Should be an amazing day


----------



## g0to

Dirty, dirty drug. I ended up flushing the rest of what I had. It's basically meth-lite with some fentanyl added in for good measure. Ew, total ew. Cannot believe I put this into my body.


----------



## Methacodone

Heroin 
2mg Clonazepam 
Mocha Frap 
Marlboro 100s


----------



## g0to

Dual wielding espressos
Marlboro Red 100s
Trying to get this day started..! Have EZ-whip and weed for later.


----------



## treezy z

I have a speed hangover ate about 4000mg gabapentin to brighten my mood.


----------



## treezy z

g0to said:


> Dual wielding espressos
> Marlboro Red 100s
> Trying to get this day started..! Have EZ-whip and weed for later.



Whipits and weed, one of the classics.


----------



## g0to

Coffee
Marlboro 100s
Marlboro + Indica kingsize spliff
Ez-whip


----------



## g0to

On that clinical dose... lol ... don't forget to eat food n exercise^-^ it makes the experiences so much better

edit: Some big cans meant for a thirsty fellow ^.^ 8% ethanol x 24oz x1, 16oz 1x, 0.25mg x 1 triazolam (recreational / insufflated); 0.5mg clonazepam ingested


----------



## g0to

Wishing I had some more ketaset 100mg/ml now X_X lol


----------



## gmlifer

60mg of oxy and a redbull. For some reason all it did was make me tired. Very disappointed. I'll abstain until later and take some after a monumental nap. It's chilly and raining today so the scene is set for epic naps.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Lucky strike in lieu of sleep (slept waaay too much friday/saturday)

5 soft boiled eggs, buttered toast, blended grapefruit slurry.


----------



## gmlifer

SirTophamHat said:


> Lucky strike in lieu of sleep (slept waaay too much friday/saturday)
> 
> 5 soft boiled eggs, buttered toast, blended grapefruit slurry.



Have you done the egg in a glass with a little bit of water to peel a boiled egg? I saw it on a video so I tried it and it actually worked. I was completely shocked. 

https://m.liveleak.com/view?i=a7b_1490286928


----------



## SirTophamHat

Yeah, if you throw boiled eggs into a cold water bath right out of the pot the shell practically falls off.  Learning that trick influenced me to start making (soft) boiled eggs all the time.


----------



## gmlifer

I've tried that and I end up picking at the damn egg and getting like 2mm of shell at a time lol. I must be doing something wrong. One of my favorite breakfast items next to oxy is country potatoes but the cook time on those wears me out. I've even done the twice cooked method and still run out of patience.


----------



## g0to

^The way I've always made them is you boil them and then dump the hot water out of the pot and run them under cool water for like 1-2 minutes, let them soak in it for a while. Then just rolling them around makes the shell fall off pretty well, I guess not perfect though like the method described earlier


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just a dab.


----------



## bamos

200mg caffeine, 1mg alprazolam... tryin to get myself motivated for work

/edit: added 100mg tramadol, guess that'll do the trick.


----------



## g0to

Dual wielding double espressos. One per hand and then I carry them into my computer room to wake up. LOL.
Mango vodka slushie and half a spliff
Feelin good feelin good feelin great!!


----------



## SirTophamHat

g0to said:


> ^The way I've always made them is you boil them and then dump the hot water out of the pot and run them under cool water for like 1-2 minutes, let them soak in it for a while. Then just rolling them around makes the shell fall off pretty well, I guess not perfect though like the method described earlier



thats pretty much my method, i mean you still gotta start the shell of course but it shouldn't stick at all.  glad to know there are other out there like me haha.  at first i was worried the cold water bath would make the eggs cold, but nah, they stay pretty warm.

OT: 3-4mg diazepam and grapefruit this morning.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee and 1mg clonazepam. Middle class staples.


----------



## g0to

Approximately a gallon of 5.5% beer earlier. Not even drunk, I spread it out over time wiht food etc. Not even sure why I drank so much.

Just had 0.5mg clonazepam sublingual, 0.25mg triazolam insufflated, along with some weed. Strangely sobered up (for a time)... can't wait to be in bed though. For once I don't have anxiety/insomnia after the night time  So im happy. Is this self-medicating or simply my tolerance... i dunno if it my tolerance because without drinks, I would already be in bed yet trying to go to sleep. 

So in a way im using the alcohol to help with my lack of motivation/energy after finally stopping tweaking a somewhat relatively distant time ago (abt 2.5ish months..), i dunno im questioning it way too much and this is what leads to me using again.. but fuck it I would only choose that timeline again if I was trying to kill myself which im not so I will just keep doing what IM doing and hopefully get more hours @ work / 2nd job... ugh the fucked/shitty things i worry about X_X like i dont necessarily even *need* money rn I could just move and still be fine/get by... but I just want to feel productive all the time and yet my drug use is preventing that. Fuckng ingrained habits and all that. such a catch 22


----------



## sean107

2.2 grams of magic mushrooms
2 hits of LSD
200mcg melatonin 
Ibuprofen 
Multivitamin 
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes
1/2 a beer


----------



## g0to

^Dosemaster's Olympics... here we come! Haha x)

Triple coffee
Dem Cannabis Flowerszzz out the chillum
Nice lil mango tall can (non frozen this time)
edit: 6 whippets out da charger and into my mouth


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1 cup of coffee
Ibuprofen
.5mg clonazepam
Scrambled eggs plus a slice of pizza
vitamin c


----------



## SirTophamHat

extra strong green tea w/ honey  

it's my day off and i always need more cash, like too many of us.  so i'm trying to hustle on craigslist.  so far so good.


----------



## sean107

70mg vyvanse 
10mg Valium
1 beer
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 cups of weak black @ work


----------



## CousinCocaine

Muscle relaxers (just Baclofen) and a lot of liquor. Don't have anything to do so I decided to start doing shots of Old No.7, lost count after about 12. Also gonna go smoke cigarette when I'm able to force myself to get outa bed lol... Drunk before noon, this is the life. 

Oh and forgot about those 3 Dexedrine. Also I kinda want to go get in a fight for some reason. 

Another edit/Update: the Baclofen just kicked in, I'm used to getting super drunk (not too often just every other week or so and only drink 2-3 days out of the week normally but not enough to get drunk) but I don't think I've ever been this dizzy. It's honestly kinda fun but I think I might puke and I've only puked only like once or twice because of alcohol in my life when I was younger and being a dumbass and almost gave myself alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Mmengel89

100 mg methadone and a shit ton of caffeine


----------



## sub21lime

130mgs methadone 
1200mgs gabapentin 
1mg xanax
1000mgs tryptophan
B complex with 1000mcg b12 
500mg Vit c complex
400mgs rhodiola
20 grams maca root
Probiotic 
2000iu vit d3
Bowl of weed smoked ( girl scout cookies ) and roll your own cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.5mg clonazepam, cup of coffee, and ibuprofen. I'm getting a root canal done today; hoping I can get some pain pillz.


----------



## sean107

1.5mg xanax
1 margarita 
50mg vyvanse
30mg adderall IR
Cigarettes 
1g L-arginine
Caffeine
Cannabis flower


----------



## Methacodone

24mg Suboxone 
30mg Valium 
50mg Promethazine 
50mg Hydroxyzine 
800mg Gabapentin 
Marlboro 100s
Caffeine (coffee)


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen 
Cup of coffee 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## gmlifer

Freakin high as a kite right now 'bout to head in to work.

110mg oxycodone 
15mg adderall 

Hell of a way to start the day!

Happy Saturday bluelight.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Just a cup of coffee and 2 hits of weed so far. Gonna take .5mg clonazepam soon and I know later on I'll be drinking copious amounts of alcohol.


----------



## sub21lime

14Ø mg methadone 
1ØØ mg caffeine pill
375Ø mg maca extract 6:1
1350 mg ashwagandha extract
1500 mg holy basil extract 
Vitamin b complex with 1000mcg b12 and a handfull of other high grade vitamin/mineral supplements 
3 bowls of really strong weed (blueberry trainwreck) and cigarettes (marb edges)


----------



## Methacodone

90mg Oxycodone 
30mg Oxymorphone 
30mg Diazepam 
2mg Alprazolam 
50mg Promethazine 
100mg Hydroxyzine 
800mg Gabapentin 
Marlboro 100s 
Mocha Machiatto Espresso


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ damn 30mg of the one true opiate god on top of the codone. and playing so many banjos at once, with the potentiators on top.  that entire combo sounds like a delicious buffet.

for me, i had a cup of black at work.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen, cup of coffee, .5mg clonazepam


----------



## 4meSM

Coffee and kratom


----------



## sean107

Well since my 'nightly fix' (give or take) 48 hours ago that was 75mg methamphetamine & whatever else I consumed, I have since bumped up to 200mg methamphetamine (vaporized/intranasal), more cannabis flower, more alcohol, another 2mg-3mg xanax spaced out in 0.5mg-1mg doses, 2 huge lines of fairly high purity cocaine, melatonin, cigarettes and caffeine. I haven't slept in the past 48 hours, obviously and I'm feeling pretty trapped. My stimulant usage has increased dramatically since I moved back from living in Colorado for 2.5 months.


Hopefully I'll be able to move back to Colorado soon, but I've already been summoned to court next month for graffiti... smh. I've been in the state to the right of Colorado for most of my whole life, nearly half of my life spent abusing drugs and being in the dealers/users scene or jails and institutions. I was able to stay off of stimulants & hard drugs for 2.5 months in Colorado, which is the longest I've managed to stay off of dopaminergic stimulant drugs since I first tried them 5 years ago.


----------



## RDP89

some hair of the dog vanilla schnapps.....might go back to sleep now lol


----------



## SirTophamHat

Couple cups of black to start work off right.  New season of Silicon Valley starts tonight, hell yea


----------



## Burnt Offerings

sean107 said:


> Well since my 'nightly fix' (give or take) 48 hours ago that was 75mg methamphetamine & whatever else I consumed, I have since bumped up to 200mg methamphetamine (vaporized/intranasal), more cannabis flower, more alcohol, another 2mg-3mg xanax spaced out in 0.5mg-1mg doses, 2 huge lines of fairly high purity cocaine, melatonin, cigarettes and caffeine. I haven't slept in the past 48 hours, obviously and I'm feeling pretty trapped. My stimulant usage has increased dramatically since I moved back from living in Colorado for 2.5 months.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to move back to Colorado soon, but I've already been summoned to court next month for graffiti... smh. I've been in the state to the right of Colorado for most of my whole life, nearly half of my life spent abusing drugs and being in the dealers/users scene or jails and institutions. I was able to stay off of stimulants & hard drugs for 2.5 months in Colorado, which is the longest I've managed to stay off of dopaminergic stimulant drugs since I first tried them 5 years ago.



Well at least you have Xanax...that is pretty much the gold standard of comedown drugs IMO. Just wait a bit after you finish the last of your tweak, then dose the Xanax and enjoy glorious sleep.

My comedown elixir was usually a minor tranquilizer washed down with an alcoholic drink.

It is crazy how strong meth is. Even when I dosed in the early morning, with plenty of time for the high to wear off, I'd still often get kept awake by the residual stimulation, until I would eventually get 4 hours of shallow sleep. *sigh* It's just too strong for me, I'm too much of a pussy, it's why I had to stop lol.

Stimulant addiction is a weird thing. I think people on here sometimes underestimate it, especially compared to opiate addiction. It's crazy, though...if you hammer your brain with enough of the "good stimulants" it's practically your only way to experience happiness or have any energy/motivation...not to mention the nuts you have to deal with in the stimulant scene...


----------



## sean107

Couldn't have stated your last paragraph better myself, Burnt Offerings. Once you've used hardcore stimulants for years it can become just as much of a life crippling addiction as heroin can be, because as you said, you can no longer feel enjoyment or feel excited for/or about anything at all. Total apathy towards everything. Sadly xanax only helps me with the overstimulation on the crash, and I little help with the suicidal thoughts that come with my crashes. No downer can put me to sleep after any amphetamine, and I can never sleep until 24 hours after the last dose has worn off. So if I use stimulants it's a garunteed 48-72 hours awake even just from 1 dose.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Whoa, that's crazy...after ceasing speed I could usually get at least SOME sleep with the aid of a tranquilizer (although, as previously mentioned, the quality and duration of said sleep was often really shitty).

IME when you've been awake for a few days, meth becomes like crack or something...re-dosing no longer really gets you "high", or it's a fleeting high, and you feel yourself start to crash in a big way about 45 minutes - 1 hour later, lol. It only serves to keep you awake (and strung the fuck out) after a certain point. Eventually it would start to make my whole body hurt and would become the opposite of recreational...humans were not meant to exist on no sleep. I would get in a weird sociopathic state of mind when I was on a good run...it's like I was unable to feel human emotion after a few daze of no sleep and a shot of good bootleg d-isomer speed

Meth, it's a helluva drug


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee and clonazepam


----------



## sub21lime

140mg methadone 
20mg dxm
1600mg gabapentin 
Bowl of weed(fire og)
Roll your own cigarettes 
2 tsp passion flower (tea)
Handful of high grade vitamin supplements with caffeine


----------



## sub21lime

140mg methadone 
30mg dxm
500mg gabapentin
150mg caffeine pill
300mg rhodiola extract
25mg valerian root extract
1200mg ashwagandha extract
Vitamin C from organic whole foods and a handful of high grade vitamins supplements with 400mgs panax ginsing and roll your own cigarettes


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Red Horn Kratom
0.6mg etizolam with a 0.6mg redose 4 hours later
Single piece of a Hubby's bar, so ~25mg THC
0.13g mushroom ultra-low dose
annnnd a hit of weed for good measure


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1 cup of coffee, ibuprofen, and 1mg clonazepam. Same.old.shit.


----------



## sean107

1 bowl of cannabis flower 
1 beer
Cigarettes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

^Damn man, I wish I could have a beer in the morning. I mean, I could but...1 turns into 12.


----------



## Methacodone

24mg Buprenorphine 
2mg Clonazepam 
100mg Promethazine 
800mg Gabapentin 
Caffeine (Coffee)
Marlboro 100s


----------



## sub21lime

140mg methadone 2800mg gabapentin 
Few bowls of really strong pot, 3 dab hits of headband shatter 79.90% thc and camel turkish royal cigs
Chocolate cbd bar 50mg cbd
Made a strong relaxing cup of tea using passion flower, skull cap,lemon balm,chamomile and peppermint 
1350mg holy basil extract 
1000mg tryptophan with 10mg vit v6
800mg panax ginseng extract 

I feel like i took a benzo but with euphoria. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Monster Java Mean Bean.  probably my fav "energy drink" since it came out about 10 years ago.  only thing better is a heavily discounted red bull IMO


----------



## ErgicMergic

25mg THC edible
1mg etizolam
5g Red Horn Kratom
Green tea


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red maeng da
a cup of coffee with milk 
a little weed
2 small lines of amphetamine


----------



## dopemaster

Couple percocets and some soda with ice.


----------



## Methacodone

SirTophamHat said:


> Monster Java Mean Bean.  probably my fav "energy drink" since it came out about 10 years ago.  only thing better is a heavily discounted red bull IMO


Those are awesome!  Bomb diggity. 

24mg Buprenorphine 
50mg Chlordiazpoxide 
2mg Clonazepam 
100mg Promethazine 
800mg Gabapentin 
Caffeine from coffee 
Marlboro 100s


----------



## sean107

Half a tab of LSD
Cannabis flower & wax
Cigarettes


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g red horn kratom
1mg etizolam spaced out over two 0.5mg doses
Couple of hits of a Durban Poison/OG Kush salad bowl
15mg DXM polistirex
Green tea


----------



## SirTophamHat

ample amount of: valium, coffee, bacon, egg, grapefruit

plus the first episode of american gods.


----------



## sub21lime

140mg mdones
10mg dxm
1600mg gabapentin 
200mg caffeine pill 
1800mg holy basil extract 
2 bowls of strong pot (tahoe og, sfv og and a bong hit of dawg cookies with headband shatter on top)
Camel turkish royals


----------



## ErgicMergic

Few hits of durban poison
1mg etizolam
5g red horn kratom
Green tea


----------



## Methacodone

24mg buprenorphine
75mg chlordiazpoxide
2mg clonazepam
100mg promethazine
800mg gabapentin
caffeine/coffee
marlboro 100s


----------



## PerfectDisguise

cup of coffee
1mg clonazepam
350mg soma


----------



## sub21lime

Smoked some meth around 2 in the morning. 
At work now jus took 140mg methadone
2grams gabapentin
2grams gelanized maca root extract
2grams holy basil
50mg valarian root extract
Bowl of good weed with oil on top 
100mg caffeine pill
1000iu vitamin d


----------



## PaulyPointz

5mg vaporized bump of desoxypipradol and a bowl of blue dream, a cherry slurpee and a camel snus.


----------



## ErgicMergic

1mg etizolam and 5g red horn before the gym


----------



## SirTophamHat

I took somewhere between 65 and 75mg diazepam last night on top of 12hr sleep nightly for the last week, so i woke up this morning feeling like sunshine.  Might have some coffee or tea when i feel like it.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

coffee, naproxen sodium, and .5mg clonazepam.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Large black @ starbucks.  My half shift at work involved dropping a client off at an appointment and then waiting around for a few hours.  Wish I'd brought a book...


----------



## PotatoMan

just a few tokes of the ganja and a cup of coffee.


----------



## 4meSM

3.5g of kratom
coffee
spliff


----------



## SirTophamHat

a couple hard boiled eggs with ranch dressing

oh and DIPA, how could I forget the DIPA


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g bali and 1mg etizolam


----------



## Methacodone

Going back on bupe tomorrow uhtil Friday, tomorrow mornings cocktail is already set for me to dose and is set on top of my drawer waiting for me, it includes,

24mg buprenorphine 
50mg chlordiazpoxide 
30mg diazepam 
50mg promethazine
300mg tramadol
800mg gabapentin 

Of course along with a large cup of coffee and marlboro 100s.

Looks good to me. =+)


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g bali, 200mcg clonazolam, 250mcg etizolam, and some green tea before the gym


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of folgers, .5mg clonazepam, and good sex.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Just had a few swigs of my homemade grapefruit juice slurry and cracked a sixpoint can of Puff -- 9.8% unfiltered ale.  Going downtown this afternoon for chicken and hijinks with friends, gonna be good.

Only got 4.5 hours of sleep but it was the best sleep of my life.  Stumbled into a lucid dream for the first time by accident, after I spent years trying and failing.  That was super fun and led to some levitation experimentation and an attempt at astral projection.  Then I woke myself up (lol) just to confirm that I was dreaming.  Afterwards I lapsed back into a wonderfully vivid dream involving a large bazaar.  Woke up at 5AM from a text and just been chillin' hard since.  Currently listening to STEEZYASFUCK on yt


----------



## Mmengel89

Well this morning is 115mg methadone and 4 cups of Starbucks blonde roast


----------



## Methacodone

24mg buprenorphine
450mg tramadol er
100mg chlordiazpoxide 
2.5mg clonazepam 
1.6g gabapentin 
100mg hydroxyzine
100mg promethazine


----------



## CousinCocaine

About 17 ounces of 22% alcohol + .25mg Klonopin and 5mg Baclofen. Everything is spinning and my body is numb, rock on motherfuckers! 

I I hid my keys


----------



## Methacodone

UPDATE from my earlier cocktail,

24mg buprenorphine
450mg tramadol 
100mg chlordiazpoxide 
4.5mg clonazepam 
2.4g gabapentin 
200mg hydroxyzine 
100mg promethazine

Nodding pretty nicely.


----------



## CousinCocaine

I spent most of the day on the floor yelling about random shit. Still pretty drunk.


----------



## SirTophamHat

gonna start off with my remaining two imperial ales, and then probably transition into some etizolam.

i don't wanna buy beer today because i'm getting fatter and fatter and it's more expensive than maintaining on banjos.  the problem is that alcohol has so much more euphoria than them diazepines.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone , cannabis , and coffee


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee, ibuprofen, .5mg clonazepam, and an edible.


----------



## ErgicMergic

5g Bali kratom, 200mcg clonazolam, 300mcg etizolam, and a medium dab of some Platinum Jack shatter


----------



## xstayfadedx

I did some of my mdma last night in the club
Then took more at 3am, lol two caps of point twos of shit straight from the netherlands... ( I could have rolled off one and been good, tbph I could have split one and been good, but ate another...didn't even get sick off it.) lol whoops but I wanted to get fucked up and the party kept going.  I was sweating bullets.  I can handle large doses of mdma, even though it isn't good to do LOL.  The comedown was mad smooth like always and I was chill as fuck.)
Also white girl booty twerkin on me

Never slept because everyone was tripping and we were in a suite.  So I called off work and started drinking.  Smoked some weed.

Also no sleep contributed to my morning fix because I started nodding in and out from lack of sleep until I drank a large cup of black iced coffee at this pho place.  They made it real strong and couldn't believe I had the balls to drink it like that.  I seriously got wired from that to make it back home.

Ayeeee it was lit

My one friend nicknamed me Queen B last night and said I was rave mom on our wook island.  Lol, we were acting like wooks last night in our suite located on the top floor. When your one friend asks you all how high you're on a scale of 1 to 10 before you leave the room so she can figure out if we can walk out for a cigarette (eyes fluttering, holding balloons, friend with no shoes...we definitely looked sober every time we left our suite). It was a fancy ass hotel and every old rich person kept staring at us hahaha.  We kept saying good morning to them every time they stared.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Black coffee

Super nice week weather-wise ahead %)


----------



## bamos

SirTophamHat said:


> Black coffee
> 
> Super nice week weather-wise ahead %)



Same here, SirTH! Pretty awesome weather 

Nonetheless, 200mg caffeine, 1mg alprazolam, 8mg hydromorphone for me this morning...


----------



## Pill2Chill

80mg oxycontin (unchewed) orally & 80mg IV. Then half a melon, followed by a cigarette and a red bull.

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone and coffee


----------



## Tryptamino

pitaya smoothie, my typical 1tsp white vein maeng da, and a cigarette


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

1.8 grams of Kratom and 150mg of caffeine. Been my morning routine for quite some time now.


----------



## Jaymanaa

Mine sucked! 50mg hydrocodone, 500mg. tramadol, 4 grams gabapentin. I'm sitting on a perc. amd valium script that my doc dated for the 30th. They're getting nuts about just pills anymore. I've seen 10mg. hydros go for 8 bucks!


----------



## Diacetylcodone98

3gs Gabapentin
Strong shot of black tar H
Cup of coffee
30mg Dextroamphetamine


----------



## Methacodone

250mg Heroin
10mg Oxymorphone 
60mg Oxycodone
20mg Diazepam
2mg Lorazepam
900mg Gabapentin
100mg Hydroxyzine
100mg Promethazine
250mg Naproxen

Im fucking n0dding HARD, this dope is incredible. If i would shoot a edtimate of purity on this SOB id range it from 70-90% pure, no fucking joke. 

I also snorted a 10mg Opana, my god on top of 2 30mg Roxys, on top of my benzos of choice, on top of my potentiation drugs.. 

See ya guys layter, I got a flight to catch, going to Nodville.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone lots of coffee 
And no shortage of dank herb it's been a great morning


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.25mg clonazepam and a cup of coffee. Doctor is secretly trying to wane me off, that's something I'm not okay with.


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ Same, and getting banjos illicitly is practically extortion.  Good luck to you sir.

OT:  My first dental cleaning in 4 years.  Feltokayman.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Thanks dude and good luck to you also. I remember you saying you were prescribed a really small amount of diazepam. Idk why doctors try to get people off benzodiazepines when they take them responsibly and it's the only thing that helps..


----------



## SirTophamHat

*shrug*  i admitted to my new doc that i didnt always use my full script, so she axed it.  i'm going in next time guns blazing.  Thankfully I'm not completely dependent and have saved some "rainy day" doses.

OT:  BEER + 2mg diazepam.  I was invited to go on a hike with my friend and his family yet I got to fill in a morning shfit, preventing any fun from being had before 3PM today.  Not happy.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

a small dose of O-PCE


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
ibuprofen
7.5mg hydrocodone
.25mg clonazepam


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 cups coffee @ work
2mg etizolam


----------



## Mmengel89

Well after my 115mg methadone and several cups of blonde roast coffee at Starbucks and few tokes of cannabis I ran into a friend who Offers to share a lil speed so add 3 fat ASS clouds of vaporized D-Methamphetamine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Turns out the one pharmacist wrote my script down wrong and they fixed it. My doctor isn't trying to wean me off clonazepam after all, so yeah that was definitely a relief. Anyway I took .5mg clonazepam and had a cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## SirTophamHat

went to bed early, woke up early, having some ales before i cook up an open faced breakfast sandwich.  got bread, guac, bacon, egg, cheese.  i could steal my roommates salsa but i respect him too much


----------



## Mmengel89

After being awake all night on a mix of methamphetamine and LSD this morning it's just3 cups coffee,115mg methadone, like the last half g of herb I had out of the 7 fucking grams I got at like 9pm last night and smoked all of and it's not even8:30 am


----------



## ErgicMergic

Up at sunrise after a full night's rest, immediately took a small Plat Jack dab while watching an episode of SFU then ate 5g of kratom and took 200mcg clonazolam and 250mcg etizolam a few hours later. It's nice to experience the standalone high of cannabis from time to time.


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ you say standalone and also mention 3 other drugs.  does not computer


----------



## 4meSM

3.5g of kratom, a big ass breakfast and a strong cup of coffee.


----------



## ErgicMergic

SirTophamHat said:


> ^^^ you say standalone and also mention 3 other drugs.  does not computer



I _did_ wait a few hours for the dab to wear off before dosing the other drugs :D I had realized that I normally take 5g kratom/low-dose benzos before getting the day started so I usually wasn't feeling the full psychedelic effect of the dab. It's nice from time to time, and reminders like yesterday made me thankful I'm not on a huge benzo dose that completely dulls the magic of cannabinoids.


~~~
today's was 5g bali, 200mcg clonazolam, 250mcg etizolam, and a small dab of Plat Jack shatter


----------



## SirTophamHat

Word.  Yeah, my tolerance to cannabis right now is pathetically low.  It's ok though.  No need to start up a huge habit again.  My relationship with weed has waxed and waned over the past twelve years, yet more often than not I was stoned.  I'm comfortable being not stoned now.  Change of pace and what-not.

OT:  A cigarette and water.  Anxiety too... a little bit of that keeps me on my toes.  I neglected to finish off the remaining two beers from last night in an unexpected turn of self-restraint.  Oh my god.


----------



## RecoveringDude

1 american spirit cig
40mg vyvanse
2.5g phenibut
20mg propranolol 
160mg caffeine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen (always)
.5mg clonazepam 
Cup of coffee

Thinking about going to a rib festival today. Supposed to be some bangin ass barbecue there.


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee for now I'm on my way to  my methadone clinic


----------



## sub21lime

140mg methadone 
1mg ativan 
1600mg gabapentin 
15mg dxm
100mg caffeine pill
Smoked 2 bowls of good weed with some camel cigs
800mg rhodiola extract
2300mg maca root extract 6:1
500mg natural Vitamin C
Made a drink with raw cacao powder,turmeric powder and flax seed


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone (oral)
1 gram smoked cannabis strain- super silver haze 
4 or 5 cups of coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

woke up way late

drinking a beer before i shower/eat/head out


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen
Cup of coffee
.5mg clonazepam

Gonna get some sunlight today. One advantage of working dayshift now.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well today its 115mg methadone and 4 cups coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Tea, oj


----------



## ErgicMergic

SirTophamHat said:


> Word.  Yeah, my tolerance to cannabis right now is pathetically low.  It's ok though.  No need to start up a huge habit again.  My relationship with weed has waxed and waned over the past twelve years, yet more often than not I was stoned.  I'm comfortable being not stoned now.  Change of pace and what-not.



Same here, I used to abuse weed and dabbing pretty heavily, it's my drug of choice. My tolerance _was_ really low since I was only smoking a single, small pipe hit or a tiny (smaller than a grain of rice) dab at a time but now that school's out I've been on a bit of a shatter binge which only recently slowed down. Started reducing the amount back to reasonably sized dabs and the effects are much more enjoyable and the benefits have improved. I still am reasonably addicted but am doing my best to reduce personal developmental harm by trying to use it responsibly.


~~~
today's was 5g Red Horn kratom, 200mcg clonazolam, 250mcg etizolam, and some yerba mate


----------



## SirTophamHat

Weed's a good drug to be addicted to, one can always eat it to avoid the damage from smoke inhalation. 

OT:  3/4 of the beer I was drinking when I fell asleep last night.  I woke up pretty early by my standards so I got time to do errands before going to work, yay.


----------



## tjmothy

10g Red Maeng Da
Caffeine
.5mg clonazepam followed up a few hours later by more RMD


----------



## Methacodone

500mg Heroin
20mg Oxymorphone
300mg Methamphetamine
2mg Clonazepam

Was my morning fix..
What a fucking powerball/goofball

What I took overall today is in the 'how high are you thread'


----------



## Bagseed

just had two tiny dabs from a sativa strain and a cup of coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

woke up after 5 hours of sleep, bad dreams.  getting em a lot lately but since i dont have to work today i didnt force myself to stay in bed for more rest.

to start the day, IPA.


----------



## tjmothy

Methacodone, you always got that good shit.

10g Kratom (green maeng da)
90mg oxycodone a few hours later


----------



## Mmengel89

2Cups coffee with added espresso shot
115mg methadone
2Big add clouds vaped D-methamphetamine
2tokes cannabis


----------



## Methacodone

tjmothy said:


> Methacodone, you always got that good shit.
> 
> 10g Kratom (green maeng da)
> 90mg oxycodone a few hours later


Shit, all the good shit I have, Oxycodone is STILL my favorite opiate/drug period. So looks like you also got that good shit my boy.

Woke up, got well on...

10mg Oxymorphone (snorted)
500mg Heroin(smoked)
250mg Methamphetamine (smoked)
2mg Clonazepam


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Good old cup of coffee
Ibuprofen (liquid gels, they work so much better for me.)
.5mg clonazepam soon


----------



## Erikmen

10mg oxymorphone while I'm doing half a gram of Heroin sounds funny imo. Like taking 5mg of caffeine after using coke or including 1 tramadol or a tablet of codeine after or with my Fentanyl dose. One thing I respect here is that we are all different which is great btw.


----------



## Methacodone

Funny in what way? 
I actually got a very nice rush doing so.
I mean, we're talking OPANA here... 10mg snorted Oxymorphone enhanced the shit out of my high AFTER smoking the Heroin... I don't see how it wouldn't?
I mean, If I popped a 10mg Norco (hydrocodone) or something, then yeah I would see that pretty pointless, as you probably wouldn't notice the effects from the Hydro... but I sure as FUCK felt incredible after snorting that 10mg Opana after smoking my half g of H... felt a lot better, actually.


Starting out my day with,

300mg Heroin (smoked)
90mg Oxycodone (oral)
400mg Methamphetamine (smoked)
2mg Clonazepam


Later on after the Meth starts wearing off,


700mg Heroin 
10mg Oxymorphone 
2mg Alprazolam
1.2g Gabapentin
100mg Promethazine



yepeee :D


----------



## SirTophamHat

1mg etizolam - 2nd to last day of taper

finna make some tea soonish


----------



## Pibolar

Last night, I took 2mg Clonazepam while at work. Got home, couldn't sleep at all. Now it's about 7AM where I'm at. Took another 2mg of Clonaz, plus kratom. Now hoping that this coffee will give me the kick I need. 

How y'all doin'?


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning is 115mg methadone& 4 cups of coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

80mg caffeine n some other energy supps via sugar drink in a can


----------



## Pill2Chill

60mg methadone and some weed. Also a little bit of amphetamines (plugged) - 50-ish mg. 

Gonna take my bromazepam sometime within the next hour as well most likely. Within 2 hours for sure.


----------



## 4meSM

Green malay kratom and a cup of french pressed coffee with a few cacao nibs and cloves.


----------



## Ignio

The clock here is about 05.30 and I have just taken

60 mg methadone
40 mg dexampthetamine
450 mg pregabalin
2 mg clonazepam

I have some methadone, dexampthamines and pregabalin I intend to take later. Here in the first years of my thirties its like my inner clock has turned day and night around. Before I liked to stay up lige at night, but all of a sudden I am extremely tired around 8 o'klock in the evening and even when I go to bed late I weake up early.. I can't help to wonder if its related to dopamine neuron imparement from longtime opiat addiction and the use of the quetiapine before bed (50 mg). But my dose of quetiapine is so small compared to the studies around mostly done on people with schizophrenia taking a much higher dose than me. But I might have a (smaaall ) tendency to find all answers in chemestry. The addictive side of me have tried to use dexampthetamines to counter my inner clock so I can stay up later but I am have to take so high doses that it is impossible to get that much prescriped. And in this country the street amphetamines are terible (around 16% puriety of seized ampthatime) so I might as well be snorting my own shit to say it nicely. But maybe I just need to accept this as a part of growing old(er) with an addiction to opiats.


----------



## tjmothy

10g Kratom (green maeng da)
90mg oxycodone (few hours later)

Out of all the strains I've tried, maeng da is da shit.


----------



## ErgicMergic

4g Elephant Jong Kong kratom
200mcg clonazolam
250mcg etizolam
King Louie dabs

Fat dab at 4am to try to get back to sleep, to no avail. I've decided to taper my kratom usage back down to no more than 4g a day and the insomnia from a 20% drop is noticeable, but is a necessary evil that comes with tapering so I'm not too bothered by it. I finally have more than a couple of varieties again so now I can rotate between "strains" each day.


----------



## sean107

70mg vyvanse 
45mg caffeine 
Cannabis flower
Cigarettes


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee at work %)


----------



## Username369

Too much coffee, couple dabs of mild sativa, cigarettes. Now off for an overdue day in nature.


----------



## ErgicMergic

Finally dropped another gram off of my daily dosing schedule, taking it from 5g twice a day to 4g twice a day to 3.5g twice a day starting today 

3.5g Red Horn kratom
200mcg clonazolam
250mcg etizolam
2 smallish dabs of King Louie shatter

I can't wait until I'm back to taking no more than 3-4g a day, I'm already feeling less side effects compared to 10g a day


----------



## samadhitrance21

I had mod edit: no prices! worth of street amphetamine paste this morning


----------



## Tryptamino

~7g White Maeng Da Kratom and soon dabs and cig



ErgicMergic said:


> 4g Elephant Jong Kong kratom
> 200mcg clonazolam
> 250mcg etizolam
> King Louie dabs
> 
> Fat dab at 4am to try to get back to sleep, to no avail. I've decided to taper my kratom usage back down to no more than 4g a day and the insomnia from a 20% drop is noticeable, but is a necessary evil that comes with tapering so I'm not too bothered by it. I finally have more than a couple of varieties again so now I can rotate between "strains" each day.



I've been on that same grind, it really helps with tolerance. I ordered a bunch of different strains, several 25g packets. I've been rotating sunrise bali, green malay (a new favorite recently, I didn't really care much for green veins until I tried the malay), Green Indo, and both Red & White Maeng Da. Sunrise Bali is one of the most unique strains I've had the opportunity to try. Similar to Plantation Maeng Da without the weird depression that it seems to invoke in a lot of people, myself included. How's the Elephant? I'm curious to try some different strains on my next order.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Right. Thx for correcting me STH (below this post).


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ i was confused too until i remembered that pounds are a currency.

OT: nothin, had dentist.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee and 1mg clonazepam. Last day of work then I have three days off; I really need it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 dabs. + coffee


----------



## Pill2Chill

SirTophamHat said:


> ^^^ i was confused too until i remembered that pounds are a currency.
> 
> OT: nothin, had dentist.



For me dentist means a(n extra) dose of bromazepam (or xanax). I get SO anxious from going to the dentist, dayum!


----------



## Methacodone

Didn't sleep, cuz Im smoking ice right now.. So its a early good morning!

350mg Heroin
120mg Oxycodone
200mg Methamphetamine
20mg Diazepam
2mg Clonazepam
50mg Promethazine


----------



## Erikmen

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2 dabs. + coffee



Coffee + herbal supplement, hoping for energy. 
Craving for nicotine!


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.75mg clonazepam
cup of coffee
ibuprofen
350mg soma


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

1 mg alpraxolam (first time I've taken any benzos in a year or two, haven't really been running into it as much anymore).
Smoking some weed that a buddy in Colorado sent our way. Can't decide whether to go lie back down or make myself a cup of coffee lol


----------



## tjmothy

12g - Kratom (Red Maeng Da)
90mg - Oxycodone
Coffee


Later, I'll probably take 5mg of zolpidem or maybe some clonazepam to get some solid sleep.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, 10mg hydrocodone, .5mg clonazepam.


----------



## Effect

Just got out of county after a couple months in there. Kicked methadone in there again, but just started back on the clinic yesterday to help me get through the next 18 months of probation (FML).

30mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Coffee


----------



## Pibolar

Kratom and Coffee as per usual. Didn't get much sleep last night, plus I drank a little bit, although I'm not hungover. So I'll be getting some amphetamines here soon. Probably gonna pop 20mg before work.

Just wishin' I had some benzos..

EDIT: Took just 10mg of amp two hours before work. Feeling much better now. Almost certain I'll take more during work, for which I'll be leaving here shortly.


----------



## Methacodone

Effect,

Damn that sucks dude. Not cold turkey right? They usually give you a 15 day detox, no matter what dose your on, 10mg, 300mg, still 15 days.. At least they do that here in SoCal..


----------



## SirTophamHat

Black coffee at work.  I'm tired yet weirdly motivated about life today.  Whatever, i'll take it.


----------



## 4meSM

A cup of chai tea and probably way too much kratom because I noded for 2 after eating a fatty breakfast


----------



## Methacodone

800mg Heroin
60mg Methadone
40mg Oxymorphone
200mg Methamphetamine
2mg Clonazepam
2mg Alprazolam
1.2g Gabapentin
100mg Promethazine
100mg Hydroxyzine


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone small amount of cannabis and coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Black coffee @ work, it's gonna be a looong day.  At least it's nice outside.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, .5mg clonazepam, exercise outside.


----------



## Mmengel89

3cups of coffee and my 115mg methadone dose


----------



## Erikmen

Effect said:


> Just got out of county after a couple months in there. Kicked methadone in there again, but just started back on the clinic yesterday to help me get through the next 18 months of probation (FML).
> 
> 30mg methadone
> 1.5mg clonazepam
> Coffee



Sorry to hear about that. Did you quit methadone without tapering?! 
That must have been horrible. What was your dosage?


----------



## Methacodone

This morning,

500mg Heroin
250mg Methamphetamine
60mg Oxycodone
10mg Oxymorphone
50mg Promethazine
50mg Hydroxyzine
900mg Gabapentin


----------



## SirTophamHat

Really good black coffee at work.  Can't wait to get home and eat marijuans chocolate.


----------



## Ignio

Methacodone said:


> This morning,
> 
> 500mg Heroin
> 250mg Methamphetamine
> 60mg Oxycodone
> 10mg Oxymorphone
> 50mg Promethazine
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 900mg Gabapentin



I am struggeling with finding the right balance between opiats/opioids (methadone, oxycodone, ketobemidone and morphine in my case. I have pharmaceutical ketobemidone and morphine intended for intravenous administation, which I do), benzodiazepines, pregabalin and stimulants the primary of which being cocaine (90-99% purity - I am cleaning it myself, if I am lucky enough to get a batch without Levamisol, 99% purity is achieved) complemented with amphetamine sulfate and pharmeutical products like dexamphetamine or lisdexamphetamine).

If I take too much cocaine, the cocaine high will ruin the opiate high the entire day (In some cases I keep trying to achieve the opiate high resulting in dangerous high amounts and sedation plus tiredness (which then might result in me adding some amphetamine ir something to the mix as my cognition at they point is very much influenced).

Therefore I am insterested in your use of both heroin+other opioids and methamphetamine. Have your ever experienced that your methamphetamine ruin your heroin+other stuff high? From what I understand in the US this combo can be called a speed ball.

When the cocaine high ruin my opiate high I feel that everything I have taken are wasted. It is I haven't taken anything but cocaine with the cocaine high stops. There are no come dowm due to the purity, but I can look forward to an entire day crawing opiats. Taking more usually don't work - HOWEVER - I haven't yet tried to IV larger does of morphine and ketobemidone.

Can it be because a true speedball only works with heroin as heroin is the only thing strong enough to dominate the stimulants?

The heroin in my region have an average purity of 6-15% based on seized heroin in 2015. In other words, it is not something I care to waste my money on. 
I could also gain access to pharmaceutical IV fentanyl again, compared in potency to heroin it is stronger, but compared in euphoria terms fent is nothing (and by the way very dangerous if I donøt know what you are doing and even then it is dangerous).

Anyway, I would very much appreciate your inputs regarding this problem. Even if the answer is si simple that heroin is the only thing euphoric enough to beat cocaine and other stimulants.

*General harm reduction warning: you should not mix uppers (stimulants) and downers (opiates, benzo's etc) as it is incredible dangerous and resulting in several ODs each year*


----------



## Methacodone

Ignio,

Absolutely Meth takes away some of the effects of my opiates. As in, Me needing more of my opiates of choice to achieve desired effects. But no, my Heroin is very, very decent quality, very good heroin I must say. I still love mixing them though, of course with the doses I take, my opiates over power the meth.. Ive been using meth quite a bit lately.. I use meth because i love being active and do shit when im high (opiated), instead of nodding out all day, you know? Without the meth ill be nodding.. And i dont want that.. But I still want to be opiated enough.. So meth does me right there!


----------



## HCL

15 mg amphetamine salts
Cup of black tea

Gotta clean up my family's yard. Getting paid a couple hundred for it.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
1mg clonazepam 
Eggs, sausage, home style potatoes, and toast.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee and 2 dabs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Coffee and 2 dabs



And again. 

Every day is exactly the same


----------



## Mmengel89

Sense I forgot to post yesterday was
115Mg methadone 
350Mg iv shot of very potent gunpowder H cut with Fentanyl 

Today:
115Mg methadone 
4cups coffee 
Spliff of sum dank ass purple forgot strains name


----------



## SirTophamHat

A mug of some awesome coffee %)

I am so eager for my day off this Friday


----------



## tjmothy

12g Kratom (red maeng da) first thing in the morning
Few hours later, 120mg oxycodone
A few cups of coffee throughout the day

Probably a small amount of a benzo (not sure which yet but I have some lorazepam & clonazepam) or zolpidem to get a solid 8 hours of sleep tonight.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Instant coffee
Ibuprofen (very crucial)
1mg clonazepam
Croissant sandwich


----------



## hangyourhead

2mg Xanax bar subL
Rice krispie fruity edible
75mg methadone 
800mg Tagament


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
1 Small joint of a nice indica
3 cups of coffee


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom ( a mix of green hulu kapuas and red maeng da)
A few hits of hash oil.
Going to eat some breakfast soon and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Methacodone

500mg Heroin
40mg Methadone
2mg Clonazepam
2mg Alprazolam
1g Gabapentin
50mg Promethazine
50mg Hydroxyzine


----------



## ErgicMergic

Dropped another 5% off of my daily Kratom doses a few days ago and I finally got some chelated Magnesium again, so in addition to many other benefits, I'll be able to sleep well even during the kratom taper. Already down to 6.3g a day from 10g, making progress 

3.15g Red Horn kratom
200mcg clonazolam
300mcg etizolam
small dab of LGO (sativa) shatter
200mg of chelated Mg

I don't normally list supplements as part of my morning/nightly fixes but it really does make a big difference in mental/physical states, especially if you're Mg-deficient


I also installed *f.lux* on my PC and started using the blue light filter built into my phone's OS variation and holy shit, my eyes feel so much better and my sleep has improved so much. I no longer deal with dry eyes after long computer sessions and I feel relaxed and sleepy at the normal time whether or not I'm looking at a screen. I highly recommend anyone running Windows/Mac OS/Linux use f.lux and set it at the warmest color temperature you can handle to improve your quality of life and protect your eyes from macular degeneration. I just kick myself for not using it earlier than this week.
Download f.lux beta v4.34 for Windows here
Download f.lux for mac OS X here
Download f.lux for GNU/Linux distributions here


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee is delicious!!! I feel gooood.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Officially a cold brew coffee addict!

Every morning shits tooooo good.

So like 10 oz cold brew 

Valium and norco as prescribed.

Missin the forums just haven't been using recreationally for a while


----------



## PerfectDisguise

.25mg clonazepam
coffee


----------



## ErgicMergic

3.15g Green Borneo kratom
200mcg clonazolam
300mcg etizolam
200mg Magnesium Glycinate
Green tea and a smallish dab of some LGO shatter


----------



## Blind Melon

*Methacodone* Damn bro, I love your style, you dose exactly what I would given the choice. Just curious, you drinkin the Methadone and then shooting the other opiates, or do you have methadone pills you take throughout the day? I've found that around 20-40mg methadone will actually boost up an IV shot of Heroin, rather than block it, anyways, what are your ROA's and how do you stack the drugs, obviously you aren't dosing it all in one swallow?

*Ignio* I'm not suggesting you pick up the needle if you haven't already, but the tried and true way to use cocaine with opiates is the classic American speedball. Everybody prefers a different ratio, for me I like about 20% cocaine and 80% heroin (or comparable opiate you can safely inject). You cook the heroin shot like normal, then sprinkle the cocaine over the cooked heroin, mix it up, suck it up, shoot it up, and you're rockin amigo. People also do things called goofballs, which you shoot up a combo of Crystal Meth with Heroin or Hydromorphone or something. The speedball is more intense, you get that crazy coke rush, and then the cocaine's affects gradually fade away and you are left with a perfect Heroin high. But don't think you need a needle for speedballin, some would around if it's not Heroin and Cocaine in the same rig it isn't a speedball, but I say poo to that. You could totally achieve speedball like effects (sans rush) by shooting some of your morphine and then sniffing the coke if the IV rush is too intense for you. You could get opiated the hell out and then smoke crack, that falls under the speedball sub-category to me. Hell, taking some methadone, doing a shot of crystal and poppin some bars or kpins is speedball or "goofball" enough for me. 

Anyways, to stop rambling and sum up. If your stimulants are overpower your opiates you are either taking too many stimulants or not enough opiates. It's all about the ratio dude. With cocaine I go about 25-30% to 70-70% opiates, that's my perfect ratio. For crystal, I use a different ratio. More like 10-15% Crystal Meth to 85-90% of whatever opiate you have at hand (and 15% speed is defo all I need for a nice goofball, sometimes it's even too much). Hope that helped. I'm not familiar with that one opiate you named, I haven't tried any of these new Opiates (that I know of).

Gonna go cook some soyrizo (soy chorizo, and it's actually bomb, tastes fantastic, with a great texture), maybe an egg and some toasted bread product. Peace all.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
4Cups coffee 
4 joints of some super dank


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee + 2 dabs


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.25mg clonazepam
Iced coffee and eggs w/ sausage

About to go take the subway to go buy some cheap adult beverages.


----------



## 4meSM

3tsp of kratom, 0.125mg of alprazolam and a cup of coffee.
Been more than 5 weeks off benzos but I was feeling pretty anxious this morning so I couldn't resist, have an important appointment as well.

Edit: just drank another cup and will vape some wax in a few hours.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone & 4 Cups of coffee


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

20mg hydrocodone, 1.5mg alprazolam, 480mg DXM (Part 1 of a plateau sigma trip)


----------



## kgeisel98

2 x 6mg Hydromorph Contin 
2 x 5/325 Oxycocets
300mg Bupropion sr
40mg Citalopram
.5mg Clonazapam
1 Aless birth control
1mg Risperidone liquid
1g Black Tuna marijuana smoked in a bowl


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
Small bit of nice bubble hash
3Cups coffee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee and 3 dabs


----------



## RDP89

200 mg. caffeine pill chewed and swished around with water.


----------



## Keif' Richards

300mg Fluvoxamine

+3 Hours

80mg Methadone Oral
Cannabis
Caffeine


----------



## SirTophamHat

nice mug of pour over coffee

slept in since i didn't have an AM shift, feels great man.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee w/ cream and sugar
Ibuprofen 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
3Cups of coffee 
3 spliffs of incredibly dank 20%+thc content cannabis 

Feeling rather spaces in a good way


----------



## SirTophamHat

some good old bean juice and blank banshee on the speakers, slept in for the 2nd day in a row, my body love it


----------



## albatross

This morning:
Vaped 16mg/ml nicotine (mix of two tobacco flavors, coumarin pipe+usa blend)
400mg caffeine tablets
0.5mg clonazepam (Rx)
1 light spliff with some nice shag cut rolling tobacco (absolute favorite way to smoke)


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
3 cups of coffee 
Cigarettes


----------



## sean107

120mg vyvanse 
40ug+\- LSD
Cigarettes 
Cannabis 
Ibuprofen


----------



## kgeisel98

5 cups of tea
6mg Hydromorph Contin
2 x 5/325 Oxycocets
300mg Bupropion
40mg Citalopram
.5mg Clonazapam
Alysena Birth Control
1mg Risperidon
1 glass Apple Juice
.8mg Pineapple Express doobie
3 small yogurts: Strawberry
                              Peach
                              Blueberry


----------



## Nod Alot

Coffee+Mcmuffin
kratom


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 cup of most excellent coffee
2 pieces bacon

Was gonna blaze since work got canceled, gonna do errands instead and blaze after lunch.


----------



## Mmengel89

When I first woke up this morning at 4:30 am I rolled up a joint of og kush and blazed and chilled for about 30min then threw myself together and went to Starbucks two blocks away and had 3 cups of blonde roast coffee abd smoked another joint went and dosed my 115mg of methadone at 7:40 am and smoked another joint after that


----------



## ErgicMergic

3g Maeng Da JongKong kratom
200µg clonazolam
300µg etizolam
25mg THC edible
Tiny hit of some Larry OG


----------



## Ignio

As I cannot sleep I have prepared my morning dose:
80 mg Methadone
2 mg Clonazepam
10 mg Diazepam
4 mg Alprazolam
600 mg Pregabalin


----------



## keeping

found a huge beetle of h stuck to some foil so crushed that and then had a a coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee at work.  I'm tired already haha.


----------



## Mmengel89

Ummm 115Mg methadone and 3 cups of coffee


----------



## Nod Alot

Kratommmmm! :D


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, ibuprofen, .5mg clonazepam. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone and coffee 
Breakfast of champions


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee and 2 dabs


----------



## tjmothy

What is a shamrock shake?


----------



## kgeisel98

tjmothy said:


> What is a shamrock shake?


Isn't that a minty milkshake in March at McDonald's?


----------



## aihfl

kgeisel98 said:


> Isn't that a minty milkshake in March at McDonald's?


From David Letterman's Top Ten Ways McDonalds is Becoming More Health Conscious (July 26, 1990):
8. When out of Shamrock Shakes, will no longer substitute dirty mop water

2 cups coffee
1 apple strudel from Costco bakery
Somewhat tobacco flavored vape (6mg nicotine)
1mg Ativan
20mg Celexa
300mg gabapentin
.1mg clonidine
40 mg lisinopril
B complex
4000 units Vitamin D


----------



## Oxynormal

180mg morphine plugged
20mg oxycodone plugged
3mg xanax
10mg valium

Feeling better now


----------



## Mmengel89

2Cups coffee w/2 espresso shots 
115Mg methadone 
1 nice sized joint of sour diesel


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee and shatter.


----------



## third_eye_lasik

100mg of caffein, 7.5mg of hydrocodone and .5mg of clonazolam.


----------



## ErgicMergic

3g Green Borneo kratom
200mcg clonazolam
300mcg etizolam
2 cups of green tea


----------



## Ignio

I have just prepared my morning "snacks":
120 mg Methadone
240 OxyContin
100 mg Meclozine
2,8 mg Diphenhydramine
2 mg Clonazepam
6 mg Etizolam
6 mg Alprazolam
12 mg Bromazepam (first time on Rx)
600 mg Pregabalin
50 mg Amphetamines
100 mg Cocaine
50 mg Ketamine

I hope I get the balance between stims and opioids right this time so the stims will not overpower the opioids and ruin my opioid high. I might add some morphine or ketobemidone to be sure, but I will just have to keep trying until I get it right.

I love my little ritual of sitting here high during the night and preparing my the meds and drugs I am going to take when I wake up. The meds is ready in a small box and the amphetamine, cocaine and ketamine is measured and already placed in lines ready to snort. There is no better way to start the day


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee and 115mg Methadone


----------



## Mmengel89

3 cups coffee 
1 toke of hash
115Mg methadone 
50Mg DPH


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1 cup of coffee
.5mg clonazepam
4 or 5 hits of weed


----------



## SirTophamHat

60mg DXM
coffee

%)


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom 
Homemade smoothie with greek yogurt, papaya and mango.
+black tea and dabs


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
Coffee 
50Mg DPH


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee

I hope I have motivation/energy to do stuff when I get home later.


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee and a small bowl of Durban poison 
115Mg methadone


----------



## kingqueen1

a 1664 beer just before getting my indian lunch, veg thali , good thing is they give you food for at least two day, really spicy though, love it, smoked some pollen haschich, not the first marrocan quality for sure but decent.

edit : wrong thread sshould be in how are high you, wasted.


----------



## SirTophamHat

cold brew coffee

might pop a dxm 30mg before work here in a few minutes


----------



## hangyourhead

Coffee
4mg clonazepam subL
800mg cimetidine 

About to be on my way to the methadone clinic


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee 
115Mg methadone


----------



## third_eye_lasik

This morning I felt really groggy so I took some red thai kratom and one 7.5mg hydrocodone. Also had a starbucks coffee which helped out.


----------



## SirTophamHat

really good coffee.

today is supposed to be over 40C (105F) again, i just want to finish my work shift conscious and that will make me happy.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
Ibuprofen 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Erikmen

Hot coffee, "potato toasts". Plus nicotine chewing gums.


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee, cinnamon rasin bagel, 
115Mg methadone
2 tokes of cannabis 
And a few American spirit ciggs 

I don't know why I feel so tired this morning I smoked less herb than normal days like these maker question the accuracy of the computer controlled pump at my methadone clinic they say it's calibrated every day but IDK.......


----------



## growit&smokeit

Ignio said:


> I have just prepared my morning "snacks":f
> 120 mg Methadone
> 240 OxyContin
> 100 mg Meclozine
> 2,8 mg Diphenhydramine
> 2 mg Clonazepam
> 6 mg Etizolam
> 6 mg Alprazolam
> 12 mg Bromazepam (first time on Rx)
> 600 mg Pregabalin
> 50 mg Amphetamines
> 100 mg Cocaine
> 50 mg Ketamine
> 
> I hope I get the balance between stims and opioids right this time so the stims will not overpower the opioids and ruin my opioid high. I might add some morphine or ketobemidone to be sure, but I will just have to keep trying until I get it right.
> 
> I love my little ritual of sitting here high during the night and preparing my the meds and drugs I am going to take when I wake up. The meds is ready in a small box and the amphetamine, cocaine and ketamine is measured and already placed in lines ready to snort. There is no better way to start the day



That's a shit load. Take it easy dude.


----------



## bamos

lets start the day with... 300mg Caffeine, 8mg Hydromorphone (IN), 1mg Alprazolam, 150mg Pregabalin


----------



## BehindtheShadow

last nights curry, a cup of coffee and some codeine pills


----------



## neversickanymore

Fish oil, vite D, multivitamin,  lucky charms, two monsters


----------



## Mmengel89

Three cups of Starbucks blonde roast coffee
115Mg methadone 
I'm about to go smoke a 2nd bowl of night terror which has become my new favorite indica strain


----------



## third_eye_lasik

Woke up to crazy anxiety for some reason so had to take 1mg etizolam a few hours earlier than I usually do today. Work is sucking hard due to this early dosing as now what do I do after lunch since I only take one benzo a day?


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ plenty of legal options, lemon balm, kava kava, loads of tea (L-theanine) gotta be creative man

myself, just some coffee and youtube.  got 2 days off starting tomorrow, very excited.

edit:  fast forward a couple of coffees, i would be surprised if i have less than half a gram of caffeine in me.  definitely one of the best drugs and it comes in a delicious package mmmm


----------



## Mmengel89

Cannabis,coffee, and methadone


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee

colombian/ethiopian mix yummm


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

SirTophamHat said:


> ^^^ plenty of legal options, lemon balm, kava kava, loads of tea (L-theanine) gotta be creative man
> 
> myself, just some coffee and youtube.  got 2 days off starting tomorrow, very excited.
> 
> edit:  fast forward a couple of coffees, i would be surprised if i have less than half a gram of caffeine in me.  definitely one of the best drugs and it comes in a delicious package mmmm



Switched over to cold brew an I been buggin off the coffee. 
I drink Columbian roast so dank


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
5 bows of night terror og 
5 cups of coffee 
250mg Tar heroin (IV)


----------



## SirTophamHat

ayyy Rapper do you make your own or buy it?  they sell the stuff near me only bought it once though.  strong as all fuck.

OT: that coffee game while i use youtube to get the day's mood set


----------



## PerfectDisguise

ibuprofen, cup of coffee, standard dose of clonazepam. I was so fucking hungover this morning. Feeling better now tho.


----------



## ErgicMergic

200mcg clonazolam
3g of Red Horn kratom
3.5mg THC piece of an edible with a 3mg redose for some ultra-low dosing action

Was gonna take a 0.1g microdose of some shrooms but I got into a long morning convo with the new roommate and completely forgot about it. Maybe I'll take it later tonight.



SirTophamHat said:


> ^^^ plenty of legal options, lemon balm, kava kava, loads of tea (L-theanine) gotta be creative man
> 
> myself, just some coffee and youtube.  got 2 days off starting tomorrow, very excited.



These are all great ideas, but you can't forget about that chelated Magnesium (Mg Citrate/Oxide/Sulfate aren't chelated). It's helped me so much with removing any sort of excessive baseline anxiety/physical tension and has improved my quality of sleep significantly. Amazon has Doctor's Best Chelated Magnesium, which is probably the best bang for your buck for tablets online at the moment. Check it out, you won't be disappointed third_eye_lazik.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
3 cups of coffee 
4 big tokes of Night Terror OG


----------



## Mmengel89

Once again a mixture of methadone, cannabis, and coffee


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Two lines of good coke, some vaped 4f-nep and 80 mg of morphine

And snus, ofc

I do, btw, agree with the comments regarding chelated magnesium. 300-900 mg works wonders for me, especially with recovery/deep sleep after a tough powerlifting session. I combine it with zinc


----------



## johnlesliemackie

4f-nep, vaped
8 mg norflurazepam


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
Few cups coffee 
Smoked one bowl high potency cannabis


----------



## SirTophamHat

Very good addition Ergic.  Magnesium, specifically chelated magnesium, is a hero among supplements. 

As for my morning fix, today's was cold brew coffee mixed with whole milk.  Talk about an elixir :D


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, clonazepam, ibuprofen.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

350 mg tramadol
0,4 grams of coke, like 8-10 lines)
vaped 150 mg NEIH (obscure but epic and potent crack-like RC)
atm smoking of a FAT joint (probably 1,5-2 grams of that soft, dark black, heavy indica)
snus
8 mg flurazepam

feeling like a god


----------



## johnlesliemackie

And to be clear i haven't done drugs except hash/weed for almost a year. been on a one week binge (not a tough one, i trained bjj and powerlifting on coke (which id helping with the weight cut :D) whole week, been sleeping 7-9 hours per night. the reason for the binge is that its my last week of holiday; its under control: i wake up feeling fresh, stay with coffee and snus for breakfeast i don't feel any urged -- i just want to have fun one week of a horrible holiday.

Cost me a LOT of money but im high paid (own a company, emphasizing on house foundations) so its no biggie. i normally don't spend that much money.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well first off I had 
2 cups of coffee right after waking 
3-4 tokes of cannabis on my way to the clinic
115Mg methadone


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Added 40 mg of oxy


----------



## third_eye_lasik

Well it is friday so I woke up to 1 gram of phenibut, 2.5 grams of kratom and 5mgs of hydrocodone. Along with coffee and nicotine of course.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

No oxy. Dude fucked up. Looks like it'l be NEIH, coke and maybe 100 mg more tramadol

Oh, and cos the idiot dude fucked up, i scored some great ecstasy instead of his insanely overpriced oxy


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam, cup of coffee and ibuprofen. Yesterday I accidentally took double my usual ibuprofen dose, felt weird all day. I didn't really think that would have anything to do with it.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
Smoked a fat bowl of girl scout cookies 
3 cups coffee


----------



## hangyourhead

75mg liquid methadone
4mg clonazepam subL
1.25mg alprazolam subL
~150mg d-methamp shards Vaped
800mg Tagament for potention
75mg hydroxyzine
Twisted Tea (hard iced tea)
Marlboro Reds


----------



## johnlesliemackie

900 mg tramadol
8 mg norflurazepam
three lines of epic coke (maybe 0,25 gram)
Hasish, joint
Snus
Coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee breaks with the cute girls at work %)


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Post-job and -workout. Have eaten 200g protein, 2400 kcal

0,2 Cocaine
Joint, hasish, filled 1 gram hash
850 mg tramadol
Coffee
Snus, (swedish, strong, long-lastning 1,5-20 hours, mildly healthy nicotine product you put under the overlip. in relation to  cigarettes, it's and extremely  healty alternativ,m, except slight high blood pressure. snus also improve your cognitve a lil bit. i haven't had a cigarette for 1,5 years, no desire to smoke, and im healty as fuvk

you lift more in the gym, have more energy, but remember it's an alternative snus, not an illegal product. Costs more than of what you pay for cigarettes. lasts 3-5 days. Cost's maybe X dollar to X dollar, i buy the luxury high nicotine snus
and it costs me X dollar

this is life. i am happy all the time and eran a LOT, at least in sweden, X dollar. In extremely good shape -- perfect shape: 5'6, 147 lbs, 7-8 % body fat. Eat a LOT, also trains bjj

<Mod edit> Removed the prices for the snuss.i know it's legal but not entirely sure the prices are allowed. My meds are legal too (Rx, but legal..) but I  can't post about their prices  either.. So.. Also removed howmuch u make. I don't think that's against the rules specifically... But it kinda sounds douchey right after you declare how perfect ur body is. I mean it's good to keep healthy and kudos, really But maybe next time try a little modesty. I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## hazejunk

Some Nice coke and Some etizolam, and clonazolam and coffie hmmmmmm


----------



## third_eye_lasik

1.5 grams of phenibut, 5mg hydrocodone and 100mg of caffeine. Now everything has worn off except the phenibut and the brutal boredom of work is setting in.


----------



## SirTophamHat

caffeine

it's shaping up to be a mighty boring day.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Started with a little coke, then i vaped 1 gram of NEIH and smoked hash. Time to sleep, feeling tired, although i vaped 5 minutes ago


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Naproxen sodium 
Coffee
.5mg clonazepam 
Exercise


----------



## LucidSDreamr

johnlesliemackie said:


> No oxy. Dude fucked up. Looks like it'l be NEIH, coke and maybe 100 mg more tramadol
> 
> Oh, and cos the idiot dude fucked up, i scored some great ecstasy instead of his insanely overpriced oxy



What's neih


----------



## LucidSDreamr

johnlesliemackie said:


> Post-job and -workout. Have eaten 200g protein, 2400 kcal
> 
> 0,2 Cocaine
> Joint, hasish, filled 1 gram hash
> 850 mg tramadol
> Coffee
> Snus, (swedish, strong, long-lastning 1,5-20 hours, mildly healthy nicotine product you put under the overlip. in relation to  cigarettes, it's and extremely  healty alternativ,m, except slight high blood pressure. snus also improve your cognitve a lil bit. i haven't had a cigarette for 1,5 years, no desire to smoke, and im healty as fuvk
> 
> you lift more in the gym, have more energy, but remember it's an alternative snus, not an illegal product. Costs more than of what you pay for cigarettes. lasts 3-5 days. Cost's maybe X dollar to X dollar, i buy the luxury high nicotine snus
> and it costs me X dollar
> 
> this is life. i am happy all the time and eran a LOT, at least in sweden, X dollar. In extremely good shape -- perfect shape: 5'6, 147 lbs, 7-8 % body fat. Eat a LOT, also trains bjj
> 
> <Mod edit> Removed the prices for the snuss.i know it's legal but not entirely sure the prices are allowed. My meds are legal too (Rx, but legal..) but I  can't post about their prices  either.. So.. Also removed howmuch u make. I don't think that's against the rules specifically... But it kinda sounds douchey right after you declare how perfect ur body is. I mean it's good to keep healthy and kudos, really But maybe next time try a little modesty. I would appreciate it. Thanks.



Modesty? He does cocaine.


----------



## g0to

Lol.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
100Mg promethazine
Coffee


----------



## 4meSM

Came back from a crazy 4-day weekend at the beach. I'm still pretty fucked up and tired so going to have a strong cup of coffee and 2tsp of kratom.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

haha, sorry for not being humble. shitloads of coke does that!

2 mg alprazolam
0,25 mg triazolam (saving the rest)
Snus
vaped maybe 0,2 gram NEIH


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Snus
A couple of bong hits
2 mg alprazolam
250 mg tramadol
4f-pihp, vaped 0,1 gram


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Snus
1 mg alprazolam
300 mg tramadol
One line of coke
This is how it looks:

https://i.imgur.com/A7hY8d2.jpg


----------



## SirTophamHat

cold brew and milk ftw

time to do stuff after a slow morning %)


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Dihydrocodeine and morphine 

Just threw some temazepam and another sip of morphine on top, lovely.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well this morning I've had 
300Mg tar heroin water lined up the nose
115mg methadone
2Joints 
Three cups coffee


----------



## CoatHangerAbortion

1,890mg DXM, 90mg temazepam, 40mg hydrocodone, 200mg hydroxyzine, 1.2g gabapentin, and some beer
Going up on the DXM, not peaked and it is after 12:00 now but I started before noon...


----------



## SirTophamHat

fresh coffee, fresher beat tapes

9/11:  coffee and back pain


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red borneo kratom and a cup of english breakfast tea. Ready for class again


----------



## keeping

450mgs pregabalin
.2 of crack

hmmm need some B now


----------



## g0to

^I got some b last night ^_^ .7 of some chocolatey vinegary soft toffee... just finished off the last of it and, was hitting the foil like a champ earlier but the last 0.1 i dissolved in water and sniffed it right up... 

.1 bth (insufflated)
.05-.1 bth (smoked)
stove-top espresso (dark roast)
A few bowls of outdoor skunk
marlboro red 100

(in that order xD)
Feeling darn GREAT right now... been a while since i had a taste of b and i've earned it.. now what to do about this itching, what to do xD


----------



## SirTophamHat

super awesome incredible coffee

and i think i'm gonna add 5mg of diazepam to that because i want to chill out today.


----------



## Oxynormal

100mg oxazepam
2.5mg Xanax
60mg Oxycontin
Big bowl of cereal


----------



## Oxynormal

Two large lines of 4f-mph maybe 30mg x 2 so 60 mg sniffled
Plugged 200mg 3-mmc
Popped 100mg oxazepam
And 60mg Oxycontin


----------



## g0to

Espresso roast, two big cups
Hurricane 8% beer, two big beers
Trying to get some Weed!! lol


----------



## benzolonely

waking from deep sleep, x2 30mg adderall xr, coffee, spliff. Oh yes, and a cigarette


----------



## g0to

Morning nightly fix as i might not sleep tonight ^^

70mg vyvanse
2.66mg USP-grade S930 xanax (1.66mg orally, 1mg insufflated-actually works instant when insufflated as a slight rush and then goes back to the normal xanax effect
~1mg buprenorphine (sublingual)
High grade green nugs

Gonna repeat this same one in the morning around 730-8am and then repeat but with only 0.66mg xanax) *heres to hopin*


----------



## 4meSM

Woke up at 9, took my kratom, stayed in bed watching videos on my phone then I fell asleep (semi nod) and woke up again at 12:30.
Just drinking coffee now, at least it's still Sunday.


----------



## Mmengel89

115mg methadone
Three cups coffee 
Tobacco


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

g0to said:


> Morning nightly fix as i might not sleep tonight ^^
> 
> 70mg vyvanse
> 2.66mg USP-grade S930 xanax (1.66mg orally, 1mg insufflated-actually works instant when insufflated as a slight rush and then goes back to the normal xanax effect
> ~1mg buprenorphine (sublingual)
> High grade green nugs
> 
> Gonna repeat this same one in the morning around 730-8am and then repeat but with only 0.66mg xanax) *heres to hopin*



Snorting alprazolam is in no way more effective or efficient. If it is in your case I'd make sure your bars are real, an if they are it's placebo. Just a heads up.


----------



## SirTophamHat

^^^ yup, think about it, snorting a pill.  how much that pill weigh? probably 100mg at least.  and there is 2mg at most of active substance in there.  the rest is binder and filler that will clog up your mucosal membranes.  the chance of absorbing that 2mg is greatly decreased compared to sublingual or oral administration.

it's just like sprinkling coke in a blunt.  fun idea at best.


----------



## 4meSM

^ yeah some people swear that sprinkling coke in a blunt works, the placebo effect can be very strong.

Had 3g of kratom and a cup of black coffee, they have strong synergistic effects.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, ibuprofen, .5mg clonazepam. I have a ton of things I need to get done today..hoping I can knock it all out today rather than being dragged out. After I will certainly be drinking beer to award my productivity.


----------



## g0to

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Snorting alprazolam is in no way more effective or efficient. If it is in your case I'd make sure your bars are real, an if they are it's placebo. Just a heads up.


I know they're real as I watched my friend pick them up from the pharmacy lol. Real as they get. Sniffing isn't just placebo, its a long standing myth that it is but on the surface of your noses' cappilaries there is some type of interface where the benzodiazepine can be protonated/deprotonated in such a way as to become absorbable nasally. There is heroin that is 2-5%, and it works nasally. I've been doing xanax for over 10 years and believe me, i didnt think they were sniffable before either, but they are. The only benefit is they kick in a bit quicker and can still kick in as quick on an empty stomach. Of course this isnt with whole bars at a time. Im talking 1/4's or 1/3's of bars, split into multiple lines, over the course of 15-20 minutes. That way it gives your nose time to process it. I agree, if you were to crush a whole bar and try to sniff it in one inhalation, that would be both ineffective and stupid.


----------



## MuseEPDBluesRepeat

600mg DHC
160mg Promethazine
1 can super strength lager
Pork Scratchings
1 Marlboro Red
[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=landfill+monroe+remix[/video]


----------



## Oxynormal

125ucg 1p-lsd
50mg 4f-methylphenidate
120mg oxycotton
1mg Xanax
40mg valium
40mg clotiazepam
2 cups of coffee from Rwanda

That's all so far
Listening to some shy fx

Phat


----------



## MuseEPDBluesRepeat

Oxynormal said:


> 125ucg 1p-lsd
> 50mg 4f-methylphenidate
> 120mg oxycotton
> 1mg Xanax
> 40mg valium
> 40mg clotiazepam
> 2 cups of coffee from Rwanda
> 
> That's all so far
> Listening to some shy fx
> 
> Phat



Ah 4F-MPH... what a drug. Add that to my brekkie and I'd be one happy chappie


----------



## Mmengel89

Three cups coffee 
115Mg methadone
Smoked a joint a lil bit ago


----------



## SirTophamHat

delicious mother fucking coffee

limiting myself to one cup because i have to do other things, otherwise i'd have three.

at least it's not raining right now 

ok maybe 2 cup...


----------



## fattmatt15420

Dabs and the movie independence day 2 then fell aslee woke up and got 2 pyramid outburst


----------



## Tryptamino

kratom (plantation MD), coffee, yerba mate, cigarette. I work the opening shift on wednesdays.


----------



## g0to

6 x 7.2% 12oz ipa's
1-1.5g green bud ^_^
1mg alprazolam
0.5mg buprenorphine

Flying high! Lolz xD this weed is especially boosting everything. The bupe was making me too sleepy, increasingly so day-to-day, so I lowered it. Alprazolam tolerance increased very quickly (within 2-3 days). Decided to add the 6-pack on top of everything just because it's been a while, and I finally feel healthy enough to get nice and drunk


----------



## Mmengel89

Stoned AF after smoking 3 joints of killer GDP sense waking up this morning and 115mg methadone and working on my 3rdcoffee


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I snorted 100mg of caffeine off the night stand as soon as I woke up. Felt awake and energized nearly instantly. Almost felt euphoric. Great way to start the day.

Most people would say snorting caffeine is stupid and/or is just painful or damaging to the sinuses. I find it to be a effective and it's not uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well today I woke up at 5 am and sense then I have had:
3 cups coffee
1 0.8g joint of sour d
115mg methadone
50Mg Promethazine
Tobacco


----------



## SirTophamHat

looong shower, coffee, cigarette

youtube tunes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen, coffee, and clonazepam. Did have some good sex and beer too.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well this morning is another day with the usuall stuff : 
115Mg methadone
3 cups coffee 
One small joint


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cup of coffee
Ran ~1.2 miles
.5mg clonazepam


----------



## SirTophamHat

cup of coffee, tail end of a morphine high

about to go to a pick and pull in Portland to see if i can find anything worth my while.


----------



## belligerent drunk

g0to said:


> I know they're real as I watched my friend pick them up from the pharmacy lol. Real as they get. Sniffing isn't just placebo, its a long standing myth that it is but on the surface of your noses' cappilaries there is some type of interface where the benzodiazepine can be protonated/deprotonated in such a way as to become absorbable nasally. There is heroin that is 2-5%, and it works nasally. I've been doing xanax for over 10 years and believe me, i didnt think they were sniffable before either, but they are. The only benefit is they kick in a bit quicker and can still kick in as quick on an empty stomach. Of course this isnt with whole bars at a time. Im talking 1/4's or 1/3's of bars, split into multiple lines, over the course of 15-20 minutes. That way it gives your nose time to process it. I agree, if you were to crush a whole bar and try to sniff it in one inhalation, that would be both ineffective and stupid.



Protonation decreases absorption. For a drug to be absorbed, it needs to pass through lipophilic (aka hydrophobic) lipid bilayer. If a compound has a charge (e.g protonated), it becomes a lot more hydrophilic aka lipophobic, so its ability to pass the bilayer decreases. That's why benzos have such high BA regardless of ROA. Theoretically, snorting benzos should be as efficient as oral in terms of BA, but perhaps have slightly faster onset.


----------



## 4meSM

3g of kratom and coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee, music.  i slept a lot last night.  really needed it i guess.

two more days of work until weekend and greater fun times.


----------



## kgeisel98

24 mg Hydromorph Contin
1 5/325 Percocet
.5 mg Clonazapam
150 mg Bupropion
40 mg Celexa
1 mg Risperidone
5 hits Black Tuna Indica 
6 cups of Tetley Tea


----------



## g0to

vodka 100mL, lemon cubes x4 and mikes harder lemondade 16 oz
Ruderalis cannabis 8% (its actually pretty good, looks like traditional 'outdoor'
Marlboro red 100's

Feeling good and going to bed early.


----------



## Pill2Chill

70mg methadone, 0.25mg brotizolam & 1mg aprazolam.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee & Labor.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cups of coffee and some clonaz here soon before I get too jittery. I'm hungry but I don't have shit to eat in my apartment..jimmy johns should be open soon tho.


----------



## Oxynormal

O-pce for breakfast


----------



## johnlesliemackie

One large cup of coffee
A fat joint (ak47)
Norflurazepam, 4 mg
NEIH, vaped on foil 

Free from work today! Saving my cocaine, hence the NEIH.


----------



## Molecule56

500 mg ketamine + 2 Xanax bars


----------



## Tikhil

2.5 g Red Dragon Kratom
2.5 g Bali Kratom

.15 Ketemine 

Nicotine, and a capsule full of strongly (thc) medicated coconut oil. 

End of the week grind :D


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning is 400mg cimitedine split into two 200Mg doses one about 90min before my 115mg methadone and the 2nd 200mg 10 min after taking it and also 3 cups of coffee


----------



## misplaced energy

1mg aprazolam and a strong cuppa Yorkshire tea. That was breakfast yo.


----------



## Tikhil

750mg of Phenibut, sadly it's failing to provide much of a boost for this workday after going a bit too hard (with the Ket) last night.


----------



## Oxynormal

Puffed a little noid
2lines of 5-meo-dmt
180mg oxy
10mg valium
One Xanax bar
100mg oxazepam
Finished my 3-mmc


----------



## PerfectDisguise

coffee, 1mg clonazepam.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
400Mg cimetidine 
30Mg Dextromethorphan
25mg Doxylamine
4 cups of coffee throughout today
Smoked about 0.5g of girl scout cookies and small amount of tobacco today.......like 1 1/2 cigarettes


----------



## johnlesliemackie

15 mg morphine, oral
4 mg norflurazepam
0,25 mg alprazolam
50 mg hydroxizine

back to work after a cozy weekend, spent with a curvy girl with the most seductive dark brown eyes. 

well well. back to the boredom of the ordinary.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well this morning I had 
400mg of cimetidine with my coffee and yogurt and berries with granola then about one hour later I took my 115mg methadone


----------



## kgeisel98

Well its 2am and I'm up for the day. So far I'm on my 2nd cup of tea.
.5g Black Tuna in a pipe
6mg Hydromorph Contin
5/325 Oxycocet
At least 6 hours early to take my daily meds not that I get buzzed on them or anything!


----------



## I B Profane

Attending engineering school at the best university in my state basically requires that I become addicted to stimulants, and limit my use of "fun" drugs to the weekends, at most. So,

Upon waking up:
15mg Dexedrine XR, oral
10mg Adderall IR, oral
Two cups of coffee
Several Nicorette lozenges (cig free for 46 days at this point! Haven't been vaping either)

After my first class:
10mg Adderall XR, nasal
Another cup of coffee

And the jitters have finally started kicking in, so I just took 200mg L-Theanine and 300mg Gabapentin. It would be very smart of me to order some kratom for this inevitable crash. Anyway, I hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

After two hours of sleep, i hope that this will get me through a 4-hour workday:
300 mg tramadol
1,5 mg alprazolam (will bring 1 mg, just in case)
A tiny joint
About 40 mg 4f-neb, vaped on foil
100 mg NEIH, vaped on foil
15 mg morphine

Will try to keep social contact to a minimum


----------



## Parabolan

I B Profane said:


> Attending engineering school at the best university in my state basically requires that I become addicted to stimulants, and limit my use of "fun" drugs to the weekends, at most. So,
> 
> Upon waking up:
> 15mg Dexedrine XR, oral
> 10mg Adderall IR, oral
> Two cups of coffee
> Several Nicorette lozenges (cig free for 46 days at this point! Haven't been vaping either)
> 
> After my first class:
> 10mg Adderall XR, nasal
> Another cup of coffee
> 
> And the jitters have finally started kicking in, so I just took 200mg L-Theanine and 300mg Gabapentin. It would be very smart of me to order some kratom for this inevitable crash. Anyway, I hope everyone has a blessed day.


I am an engineer. While attending university i  was hooked on smack and xanax... smoked tons of weed as well.. graduated Magna Cum Laude.. kicked the smack habit but still addicted to benzos "most likely for the rest of my life".. also developed an amp habit.. ever since i started using stimulants, all technical problems became too easy to solve.. failure analysis became what im known for in the industry...

Basically what im trying to say is that drugs could be a tool for success if used wisely

Wish u all the best..


----------



## mrgg

i don't fuck w/ cocktails

x or molly


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

3 Bowls of a strong sativa. 1 bong hit of the same strain. A cup of green tea with ginseng. And a peanut butter and jelly sandwich on that multigrain bread with all the seeds and shit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

chai tea wtih honey and milk

time to scoot off to work for a little bit.


----------



## Jaymanaa

Four 60mg. Oxycontin, but have a 4mg. dilly staring me down pretty hard. Hmm


----------



## Jaymanaa

Four 60mg. Oxycontin chewed, but have a 4mg. dilly staring me down pretty hard. Hmm
Probably be wasting it now, maybe tomorrow morning first thing, I just don't like messing with a spoon so early.


----------



## Pill2Chill

mrgg said:


> i don't fuck w/ cocktails
> 
> x or molly



That supposed to be a joke..? 
Well, in any case... They're *supposed* to be the same thing..  
(I'm lucky to live in Belgium, which together with the Netherlands is one of the main production countries. So here both 'mdma' aka Molly, though we don't call it that, and Xtc pills are mostly pure or high purity here). But in many other countries, and definitely in the US I hear it's very rare to find good quality pills or mdma crystals unfortunately..

But still, 'mixing molly and xtc is either a lame joke or poster doesn't knoww what drugs he's talking and what their slang names are...


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Vape bowl of dry herb cannabis and a 16 fl oz bottle of water. No food this morning I guess. Really want to do MDMA again sometime soon. It's been too long.


----------



## Tikhil

Nicotine, and nothing. 

Need caffeine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

cigarette, bowl of weed, dipa. leftover part of a sandwich. woke up early for once in my life


----------



## Oxynormal

And 20mg ir morphine
1mg Xanax


----------



## weekend addiction

Total:
8mg suboxone tablets
100mg vistaril
1500mg gabapentin staggered
a few pieces of nicorette

Cranking out job apps and researching my meds at the library! Wish this bitch was open all day long...


----------



## keeping

_༼༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽ the blood of the young

_


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Some Vaped weed. Few bowls. Small cup of relatively mild green malay kratom and a larger cup of green tea. Personal sized chicken pot pie while watchin Reno 911!


----------



## Nightraver

6x ten mg oxocontin 
10x 100mg pregabalin 
Canibis resin 
Cigarettes 
And having a chilled as fook Sunday ?


----------



## Mmengel89

Well Last night I didn't sleep I ran into a friend of mine who asked me to help him run a few errands around town first drop some stuff off at his storage unit then go to his aunts place to grab some mail that got delivers to her place because he dose not trust one of his roommates and we smoked a gram of incredibly (also paid me a little$$& a eighth of dank for headstash)high quality methamphetamine over a 10-12hour span which even though the speed was polished off at 1 AM so last night 
500Mg vaporized methamphetamine 
3.5Grams cannabis 

This morning has been 
115mg methadone 
Two cups coffee 
One gram joint of SFV OG
Went out to get some bubble hash 
Then I'm going home and kicking back all day I never pass out in the middle of the day I force myself to stay awake till 5:30-6:00 pm


----------



## Erikmen

Nicotine and a lot of coffee.


----------



## bamos

300mg Pregabalin
2mg Clonazepam 
250mg Caffeine


----------



## Mmengel89

115mg methadone 
Coffee


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Phenibut, which is my new muse of drugs.


----------



## SirTophamHat

What's your preferred dose, zombies?  I had some fun with phenibut last year.  I told my roommates it was "Russian Nyquil." Its effect felt rather strange to me, even if they were rather pleasant.  

My morning fix was a lucky strike.  When I wake up groggy, as I often do if I take melatonin the night before, nicotine is the perfect thing to kick start my brain.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

SirTophamHat said:


> What's your preferred dose, zombies?  I had some fun with phenibut last year.  I told my roommates it was "Russian Nyquil." Its effect felt rather strange to me, even if they were rather pleasant.



I've only had it for a few days now, but I've only taken small doses so far just to test it out, like 250mgs. I'm a bit sensitive to the effects of some drugs so I wanted to start small and I can definitely feel something from it. I felt relaxed, a little euphoric. I really want to try mixing it with alcohol but I've read it can really potentiate the effects of other downers so I'm a little afraid to mix it, lol.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen, cup of coffee, .5mg clonazepam, 350mg soma.


----------



## bamos

200mg Caffeine, 2mg Clonazepam, 4mg Hydromorphone


----------



## johnlesliemackie

2 decently sized lines of coke
Some weed and hash, small amounts in a pipe
1,5 mg clonazepam

Feel fine despite 3 hrs of sleep


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 dabs, coffee


----------



## johnlesliemackie

60 mg morphine
A fat line of coke

Good morning!


----------



## bamos

.5mg Clonazepam
600mg Pregabalin
Coffee


----------



## johnlesliemackie

A joint, ak47, only smoked 1/4 of it
0,5 mg clonazepam
A small (but calming) line of coke


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning I got up at 5 AM and took 
36mg Methylphenidate time released with a big cup of coffee and a cinnamon raisin bagel with butter and smoked a lil hash as I waited for the bus to my clinic then at 7:30 I took 115mg methadone


----------



## cdin

Alkali plant based multi-v tea, 100mg instant kava, 3mcg Ultra-Low-Dose Naltrexone, Black Seed oil, Circumin,   .5mg oxycodone(that's right!), 80mg kratom, 20mg gabapentin, 4mg ibo alks, hashy vape bowl of cheeze cake from my firefly.... I know those doses sound crazy low, I'm at the end of a medical oxy taper post surgery


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,2 gram anphetamine
0,5 gram hash
4 mg norflurazepam
20 mg oxy 

slept like a baby last night


----------



## bamos

3g Kratom
100mg Caffeine
300mg Pregabalin
1mg Clonazepam
4mg Hydromorphone


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Cbd tincture, cup of coffee, .5mg clonazepam.


----------



## SirTophamHat

melted cheddar on toast
a piece of bacon
lots of chai w/ milk and honey


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning I've had 
3 cups coffee 
Smoked a nice joint of some OG kush
115Mg methadone

Been awake sense four am this morning though


----------



## Joe Bean

Well looks like the summertime thread is done for now! Booooo
Least I see my peeps in here! What up everyone!!!
Winter is coming I know this cuz it’s fucking winter on the top of Alaska !! 

Just took some methadone 30mg oral ad 5mg snorted
Ran out of my oxycodone stash but have no fear I have some coming in a day or so then I get my refill on methadone Friday! Can’t wait looks like I might being going rogue as in treatment and vivitrol shot but I gotta make calls and it has to work with my schedule which could be changing soon due to a different job/career change.  Same area just more pay lol! Always nice just don’t want to get out of control again and it could possibly do that when you make more money every month sad but true!

Everyone stay high and hope your weekend was badass!


Joe bean

Update!!!! Got my package of oxycodone wahoooooo snorted a 30mg about hour ago gonna add another soon to get good!!!


----------



## bamos

120mg Pseudoephedrine
5mg Triprolidin
100mg Caffeine
300mg Pregabalin
6mg Hydromorphone (IN)


----------



## Oxynormal

Strong coffee
120 mg oxy plugged
One spliffy of noids
Puffin on my e cig (quit smoking)


----------



## 4meSM

I'm so tired... slept like shit and missed 2 lectures this morning. I'm still in bed actually but really have to wake up since I have something I can't miss, terrible feeling.
Gonna take some kratom and some form of caffeine


----------



## PerfectDisguise

coffee, pizza, 1mg clonazepam


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee and 115mg methadone 
Got a spliff of some purple diesel rolled up
30mg DXM
12.5mg doxylamine


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

A cup of green tea with ginseng, a job  interview, and now a lot of bong hits and some Kratom to celebrate my employment after being unemployed for a few months.


----------



## Oxynormal

1g mephedrone, some iv
Valium
Jam sandwich
Oxycontin 60
Ab-fubinaca


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone and coffee


----------



## PotatoMan

2.3g of phenibut

then i got a coffee and prepped and consumed 4g of bali kratom

i'm going to be with senior citizens so this shall help .


----------



## SirTophamHat

amazing coffee (haven't brewed a proper cup in months it feels like)

gonna chill to some tunes for a while, maybe brew another cup, and then finish a project outside.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Old pizza and bong hits, followed by more sleep. 

I woke up to some Christian dudes at my door wanting me to check out their new church and I tried my best to politiely explain that I am not only probably not the church going type but that I am also really stoned and would like to go back inside please. It was weird but they were actually very nice and they gave me a seemingly unrelated pamphlet on the benefits of vegetarianism....


----------



## Jvjs05

3 blues crushed up to snort , 40mg adderall , 1mg kpin , I literally go to bed anxious to wake up bc the first dose of the day is far better then any after


----------



## Nightraver

Two big bowls of pot and three hundred mg of codien

Wish I had saved my pregabalin for running out of ox but hey ho codien and pot will get me through till Tuesday hopefully


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Does it help much for opioid withdraw? I haven't been prescribed Pregabalin for that long, but would've asked for it ages ago if I knew it helped with the shitty opioid w/ds I used to have so often. I am and have been on methadone though since I've had Pregabalin, so no more withdrawals. It's nice to take on top of Methadone and/or oxy as well.  

Started the day with a smoke, 50mg amphetamines and 160mg methadone. Then a few more smokes. x) 

Pregabalin and (probably) clorazepate (or maybe some other benzo, or perhaps both) will follow later on.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Glass of grapefruit juice
45mg dxm

I'm just getting started


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

^Noiiiiiice DXM and GFJ. 

Many classic experiences to be had on that.


----------



## Mmengel89

Coffee followed by 115mg methadone and more coffee


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

I feel like Methadone and Coffee must be a fantastic combination. 

I woke up to a bong hit and a phone call to my bank I made for the second time trying to file a claim for this bullshit that never arrived from some online vendor scam artist who was supposedly selling cannabis grinders and then exit scamming  everyone.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^It is. Either that or methadone + a low dose amphetamines.

OT: A red bull & 160mg methadone. Then ~30min later about 15mg amphetamines.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Vape bowl, brewed a proper cast iron tea pot of black tea  which I never do anymore. Cup of Kratom Tea and two weak joints, one  before work, one after.


----------



## bamos

100mg Caffeine, 0.5mg Clonazolam, 300mg Pregabalin, CBD Oil and a cup of Macrogol %)

/edit: the 100mg Caffeine didn't wake me up like I hoped, so I added some Guarana and Kola Nut. That should do the trick.


----------



## Vastness

150mg Armodafinil
1050mg Phenibut
Coffee

No better way to start the day!  Well, a day in which I need to work and be productive anyway. Obviously there are many other drugs I can think of that would be even more fun to start the day with.

Gonna dose another 1050mg Phenibut before I head out.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Green Tea w/ Ginseng and a big vape bowl. I should probably consider eating. Ain't got shit to do so I don't feel like eating yet I just wanna lay here and stretch, my back is sore cause I'm not used to playing the drums for so long any more, I haven't been engaging those muscles to the sides of your abdominals as much as I used to.


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone & lots of coffee


----------



## bamos

0,25mg Alprazolam
big cup of coffee
guarana, kola nut, green tea extract
cbd oil


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1 cup of coffee
1 cappuccino 
.5mg clonazepam
Chamomile tea


----------



## benzolonely

dextroamphetamine 20mg or two 30mg Adderall XR 
1 cup black coffee w/sweetner 
1 bowl of Droski

In addition , IF no anxiolytic is available, hydrocodone 10mg or codeine 20mg
IF available,
.5mg Xanax or 1mg klonopin


----------



## CFC

20-25g raw cacao + manuka honey plus 150mg moclobemide. Pretty potent.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Two cups of tea at work, better than nothing.


----------



## bamos

1.25mg Lorazepam
0.25mg Clonazolam
Cup of Coffee
Guarana, Kola nut, Green Tea Extract
CBD Oil

/Edit: craved a lil more sedation, relaxation and added 0.125mg Flunitrazolam - seems to help
/Edit2: 5g Maeng Da Kratom Powder and a glass of GFJ - have to get rdy 4 work


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red borneo kratom
scrambled eggs and toast 
cup of coffee with milk 
I'm going to roll a spliff now


----------



## bamos

2.5g Thai Maeng Da Kratom
0.5mg Clonazolam
600mg Pregabalin
cup of black coffee


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm drinking beer on medication I'm not supposed to and I don't drink anymore so literally less than two beers have me drunkish >.>.  I feel wavy and listening to sad music.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Friend came by and dropped off fire coke and xanax
Did that and was up all early morning
We even made edible reeses brownies with hash
Did more coke
Sex

Then cooked my boyfriend a hash omlette that had left over stuff from the brownies and it was with brown sugar and some sugar... weird, but he's gonna be thankful that he ate something and drank the tea I made.

Also all the pets in the house were begging to get stoned too lol

Just cleaned the kitchen, it was a wreck from the edibles

Now I just ate another piece of the edibles and going to try to pass out for hours, aye


----------



## SirTophamHat

Coffee and donut on my way to work


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 mg flunitrazepam
50 mg 3-fea, 25 mg vaped, 25 mg orally
60 mg morphine, interrectally
0,2 g hash
Coffee
Snus
Quark (basically high protein yogurt) with cocoa and blueberry granola and eggs with parmesan.

Just started to notice the morphine coming on. This 3-fea is a weird one though: no really stimulation, just a content, relaxed yet awake state of mind. The enagtogenic effects are pronounced, which — after a binge on more mania-inducing, hyperfocus and stimulating stims — seems just about right atm.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

20 mg morphine, orally
1,875 mg fluclotizolam
NEIH, 50 mg vaped twice, 30 mg x 20 mg
A small joint, 0,2 gram king hassan hash (with some more experienced, i think it’s 50/50 in terms of sativa vs indica; knockad me out cold last night when i smoked my fat, KO comedown joint and foresaw its potency, but definitely experienced more of a cerebral, creative high when rolling normal sized joints or take bong hits)


----------



## SirTophamHat

spliff and chai tea, afterglow from 1.5g pbut


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen, cup of coffee, .5mg clonazepam, 350mg soma.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1,25 mg fluclotizolam
Snus/nicotine
Coffee
Loperamide, 24 mg
Pineapple and coconut quark with granola and a grilled cheese sandwich

Been off everything except for snus/nicotine (yes, even coffee) for a couple of days. Been doing lots of cardio and meditation, yet this short break still reminded me how crippling my anxiety issues are. My ’morning fix’ took care about 90 % of that, so i’m in a pretty good mood atm, and the workday has just floated away and is soon over!


----------



## Jabberwocky

This morning:

4mg Clonazpam
200mg Naproxen
660mg Appocilin
Nicotine
Caffeine


----------



## Jabberwocky

johnlesliemackie said:


> 1,25 mg fluclotizolam
> Snus/nicotine
> !



Yes!

What brand do you use? I was always a Skruf XTRA Stark guy but Ive moved over to Epok Extra Strong Mint (girly I know but I hate the drip from Skruf).


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Throwdown said:


> Yes!
> 
> What brand do you use? I was always a Skruf XTRA Stark guy but Ive moved over to Epok Extra Strong Mint (girly I know but I hate the drip from Skruf).


Nowadays i use Kronan Strong White; before that i used to buy General G3 Extra Strong White, but found it a bit too expensive and almost too strong. I’ve tried Epok and actually liked it, although some flavors had hints of what tasted like perfume.

I’m pretty girly when it comes to snus as well, and merely used it to stop smoking. The drip, especially from the non-white snus, gives me heartburn, so i stick to the white snus.

Edit: saw that you live in norway — i used to work and live in Oslo! — and if i recall correctly, buying snus in norway was expensive as fuck, especially compared to what we pay for snus in sweden. But things might’ve changed since then.


----------



## CousinCocaine

250mg more of oral ketamine afte just exiting a k-hole. Also 15mg more Dexedrine to make it more interesting, the built up norketamine + stimulants usually seem to mix well.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1,25 mg fluclotizolam
45 mg morphine
coffee
snus
Couple of bong hits


----------



## Jabberwocky

johnlesliemackie said:


> Nowadays i use Kronan Strong White; before that i used to buy General G3 Extra Strong White, but found it a bit too expensive and almost too strong. I’ve tried Epok and actually liked it, although some flavors had hints of what tasted like perfume.
> 
> I’m pretty girly when it comes to snus as well, and merely used it to stop smoking. The drip, especially from the non-white snus, gives me heartburn, so i stick to the white snus.
> 
> Edit: saw that you live in norway — i used to work and live in Oslo! — and if i recall correctly, buying snus in norway was expensive as fuck, especially compared to what we pay for snus in sweden. But things might’ve changed since then.



Yeah have to stick to white for sure otherwise the drip is fucking disgusting, Yeah there are a lot of EPOK flavor but I just use the strong mint as it gives a niiice burn (i think im more addicted to the burn than the actual nicotine). I've tried G3, it's OK and very popular here.

Yes you're right about the prices. When I was in Sweden I think a tub was like 30kr? Here its 90kr. Fucking expensive but I work with a lot of foreign people who are always flying in and out so always stock up on the duty free.

I used it top stop smoking as well but I'm going through like a tub a day. In out in out as they say.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

25 mg morphine, orally
1,75 mg fluclotizolam 
0,3 gram hash
100 mg NEIH, vaped
Snus
Quark and granola

Fueled with serene wakefulness and sharpned focus! Nice way to kickstart a busy day. First, though, i’m off to skate with some friends


----------



## Jabberwocky

4mg Clonazpam
1mg Alprazolam (meh i'm ill - why not)
200mg Naproxen
660mg Appocilin
Nicotine (Snus)
Caffeine


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
25Mg promethazine 
Sipping on my 3rd cup of coffee 
Nicotine 

Had a granola bar& fruit plus some chicken salad this morning


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1,25 mg fluclotizolam 
0,5 mg clonazepam
24 mg loperamide
Snus
50 mg 3-fea, 25 mg vaped, 25 taken orally

Oh, tranquil euphoria, i’ve missed you. 

If used correctly, 3-fea is a great stimulant. Not very functional, and binging on it leads to days of deep depression. Really love the enactogenic effects though. Focused, yet calm and loving.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Coffee, 1mg k-pin, frozen dinner


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

5g kratom
Bowl of weed
.1g bth smoked

Woke up late so that's all I could muster. Off to work--- luckily, there is /plenty/ of caffeine where I'm headed


----------



## trogere

A Tim Horton coffee with their bacon breakfast sandwich and a donut. When I go into USA, I order the same kind of stuff at Dunkins Donuts


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cups of coffee, .5mg clonazepam.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Black coffee, two cups, strong
Snus/nicotine
1,25 mg fluclotizolam 
45 mg morphine, plugged, will peak soon
A fat joint, indica

Didn’t sleep well at all, but this’ll make the day better than it’s supposed to be. 

Listening to the latest snowy dunes album (epic blues/heavy fuzzy psych rock from sweden) while watching last night’s ufc, feeling the opioid effects grow stronger. 

Normally avoid caffeine the days after stimulant binges, but there’s so much i’m looking forward to today so i can’t fall asleep. And i’ve always enjoyed lots of caffeine when i’m on benzos and opioids. Caffeine is a decent stimulant, but post-stimulant use and without pharmaceutical aid, it’s just too jittery for me.


----------



## bamos

4g Green Malay Kratom
1.2g Ashwagandha
CBD Oil
Coffee


----------



## myfriendmorrissey

bamos said:


> 4g Green Malay Kratom
> 1.2g Ashwagandha
> CBD Oil
> Coffee



How do you like ashwaganda? I was thinking bout picking some up


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Oramorph, dihydrocodeine, Valium, Xanax, lorazepam.

Good thing I got no work today!


----------



## Pill2Chill

Tried some hexen. Not bad. Not superb either.

Gonna go with some Methadone and idk which benzo yet.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Just whacked some pregabalin and more DHC on top. Wanna get a full nod going.


----------



## bamos

myfriendmorrissey said:


> How do you like ashwaganda? I was thinking bout picking some up



Hey mate, I'm just taking it since a couple of days (so, limited experience). Approximately 1.2g BID morning/evening. Its effects are very subtle and it seems to work quite good with kratom. I'll definitely continune to take it. - LIKE :D


----------



## johnlesliemackie

bamos said:


> Hey mate, I'm just taking it since a couple of days (so, limited experience). Approximately 1.2g BID morning/evening. Its effects are very subtle and it seems to work quite good with kratom. I'll definitely continune to take it. - LIKE :D


Any synergy with gabaergics? Tried ashwaganda years ago, but couldn’t properly evaluate it since i was in full WD. 

After a two-day break: 

1,25 mg fluclotizolam
Snus/nicotine

Out of coffee AND tea. I like a functional, legal stim with my morning benzo. Been thinking about trying yerba mate again — really enjoyed it back in the day, but haven’t had a cup of mate for years. Maybe a more worthwile option than coffee/green tea?


----------



## SirTophamHat

johnlesliemackie said:


> Out of coffee AND tea. I like a functional, legal stim with my morning benzo. Been thinking about trying yerba mate again — really enjoyed it back in the day, but haven’t had a cup of mate for years. Maybe a more worthwile option than coffee/green tea?




^^^ yerba mate is bomb.  my favorite is a "dirty mate" where you ask the barista to drop a shot of espresso in your yerba.  alone it's good too.  tastes like grass and has a really long buzz due to its xanthine profile.

OT: dark star OG spliffs, slow-sipping IPA, watching Freaks & Geeks.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

You convinced me! Just going to steep it for a few minutes, then I’ll have my first cup of yerba mate in years!

Edit:

OT:
Cup of yerba mate

Yep, just as i remembered it.


----------



## bamos

johnlesliemackie said:


> Any synergy with gabaergics? Tried ashwaganda years ago, but couldn’t properly evaluate it since i was in full WD.



Sure, Ashwagandha (Withania somnifera) appears to have a potentiating effect on gabaergics NADPH-Cytochrome P450 Reductase. I'm not a MD nor a Chemist, though it reads to suggesting inhibiting enzymes which are needed to break down gabaergics in the body, thus potentiating / prolonging the effects of them.
I will definitely continue to take 1.2g Ashwagandha BID also because I haven't experienced any negative effects.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Thx. Maybe i’ll give it a try

2,5 mg fluclotizolam
One joint, some bong hits
Two strong cups of yerba mate
76 mg loperamide (yeah, i know, but i have some minor WD symptoms, not severe but they’re nagging and definitely affecting my mood, and i’m out of options, so right now: any opioid buzz is better than no opioid buzz, and i’d rank lope slightly above codeine)

This afghan hash is dope. Cerebral head buzz, yet heavy and mellowing as fuck. Gonna buy more asap.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Fluclotizolam? Blimey, I've lost track of all the novel benzos now. What's it like?

OT: just a little pregabalin and clonazepam.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Wilson Wilson said:


> Fluclotizolam? Blimey, I've lost track of all the novel benzos now. What's it like?
> 
> OT: just a little pregabalin and clonazepam.


Like alprazolam, but a bit more sedating and hypnotic; lasts longer, too: 4-6 hours. Short half-life. About equipotent to alprazolam; i find 1,25 mg fluclo to be like 1,5 mg alprazolam, but with a longer duration and cozier ’buzz’.

That 2,5 mg in my earlier post is 1,25 mg divided into two doses (woke up early). And I’m in a great mood atm, and i attribute a lot of that to the fluclotizolam (and the afghan hash ofc).

Wish i had some pregebalin, even gabapentin.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1,25 mg fluclotizolam
1 mg flualprazolam
Bong hits
Yerba mate
90 mg caffeine
90 mg l-theanine

Impressed with the flualprazolam so far. A bit more hypnotic and better muscle relaxation than alprazolam. Supposed to last way longer too; and from what i can feel so far, it’s twice as potent, if not more.

Edit: loving this benzo! If the duration is as long as reported, then this is the best one i’ve tried since flubromazolam. 2-3 times as potent as alprazolam i’d say. Definitely not as cold; more hypnotic, mood brightening. Even 0,5 seems like decent starting dose if your tolerance is minor-moderate.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Flualprazolam and fluclotizolam sound very nice, shame the RC benzo market is dead in the UK since that stupid law passed.

OT: dihydrocodeine, diazepam, and pregabalin - amazing combo.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Wilson Wilson said:


> Flualprazolam and fluclotizolam sound very nice, shame the RC benzo market is dead in the UK since that stupid law passed.
> 
> OT: dihydrocodeine, diazepam, and pregabalin - amazing combo.


Fluclotizolam is dependable. A decent alternative to the illegal ones. Flualprazolam, on the other hand, is one of the best rc benzos since flubromazolam. Nothing to complain about. 6 hours in and i still feel the effects.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Small line of coke
1,25 mg fluclotizolam
A strong cup of yerba mate

underestimated yerba mate’s potential as a day-to-day stimulant. gentle, clear stimulation. brightens my mood a bit too.


----------



## Pill2Chill

320mg oxy since this morning (in the past 5 and a half hrs), and a small shot of hexen (like 35mg).

Really feel like smoking weed but I have none left. A nice benzo to go with the weed too, of course. But I've got that covered, of course. I don't really feel like taking a benzo (I will in the end anyway, to avoid wd). But it won't be even a little bit recreational. I kinda need weed and opiates to _truly_ enjoy benzos. Sucks. I used to enjoy them on their own but that's many years ago by now.


----------



## bamos

2g Thai Maeng Da Kratom
1,2g Ashwagandha
CBD Oil
100mg Caffeine
(made the lil hangover I had _vanish_ and about 45mins later the stuff below)
750mg Phenibut
2.5mg Lorazepam (btw, @P2C: I also find it is a better anxiolytic than "the holy" alprazolam) 
2mg Clonazepam
10mg Hydromorphone IN

now I'm ready for the couch.... l8erzzz


----------



## SirTophamHat

medium roast coffee

4mg diazepam


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 mg flualprazolam
50 mg hydroxizine
600 mg ashwagandha/ksm-66
0,3 gram hash, smoked in a joint
snus/nicotine
one my second cup of strong coffee

still mellow (well, after that joint im stoned), hazy and upbeat yet lazy from last night’s hash coffee. atm i’m drinking my coffee in bed, listening to willow child’s (swedish blues rock band) new ep.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1 mg flualprazolam
20 mg morphine, plugged
50 hydroxizine
600 mg ashwagandha/ksm-66
7,5 mg 3f-pvp, vaped

holy shit, this 3f-pvp is even better and with better potency than my former favorite crack-like Rc stims, a-pvp, a-php, and 4f-pvp.

mood = Fuxking gr8


----------



## SirTophamHat

noodles and 2x tea so maybe 100mg caffeine upper end estimate. no ephedrine  can't decide if it's a good idea to pop a couple diazepams


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1,5 mg flualprazolam (high dose cuz of stim binge)
30 mg morphine, plugged
maybe 0,5 g orange haze, smoked in bong and rolled in joints
1,2 g ashwagandha
50 mg hydroxizine
snus/nicotine
Coffee

so, anyone with experienced with bacopa monnieri, mucuna pruriens, cdp-choline and other legal, healty mainly notroopical substances?


----------



## Ne0

10mg alprazolam, 300mg pregabalin, 2400mg gabapentin and dxm 650mg. Whic me luck,.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

3 cups of coffee (definitely got jittery)
~1mg clonazepam


----------



## Oxynormal

Now 6:30  am  been snorkling 4-mec since yesterday. A little valium too


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Codeine and Valium.


----------



## Ne0

3g pregabalin, 1mg alprazolam, 1 beer and 1mg buprenorphine.

^
100mg orphenadrine, should be one of the best potentiators of antihistamins, well, maybe need to do one more line buprenorphine and get 2 beers. Should be good day. Too bad Im out of snuss, the best potentior for opioids, well cigs will do it.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

3 cups of coffee
1mg clonazepam


----------



## PerfectDisguise

3 cups of quality coffee
1mg clonazepam
1 mimosa


----------



## SirTophamHat

Colombian supremo


----------



## mrgg

94z do H 1st


----------



## Oxynormal

4x125ucg lsd, 300mg 6-apb, 1-2 gramme de 3-mmc, in the train to Babylone city.... siiiiick


----------



## Blind Melon

110mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
2mg XR alprazolam
600mg Gabapentin
Several smoked bowls of indica flower
Cup of decent Java
And a few Marlboro

Double post, my bad


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1.5 cups of coffee
.5mg clonazepam soon

Drank a lot of coffee yesterday as a substitute for alcohol. Actually worked pretty well. It was the first Saturday I can remember where I voluntarily stayed sober.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Never really went to bed.

Either way, I had 4 bags of black tea with milk and honey before getting ready for work this AM.


----------



## Nightraver

Sorry for the late reply mate 
Yes pregabalin and gabapentin can’t take away almost all withdrawal symptoms and can if the dose is stagerd right make it enjoyable 
There is a mega thread on here about it


----------



## tremours

found a box of wine i lost last week, barely even remember buying it but by some miracle it was in the same spot i left it when i decided i was way to drunk to carry it home


----------



## bamos

2 cups of coffee
1.5g Thai Maeng Da
1.2g Ashwagandha
4.5mg Bromazepam
CBD Oil
and about 40 mins later:
25mg Promethazine
250mcg Clonazolam
8mg Hydromorphone


----------



## Mmengel89

115Mg methadone 
3 cups coffee 
2 tokes off a bowl of Hindu kush 
General Swedish snus


----------



## tremours

ucc coffeee


----------



## SirTophamHat

.5mg bupe
2.5mg val
1 cup coffee


----------



## Bonch

Strong coffee with CBD,
13 oxy 5mg
Cotton wash from last night 
Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go!


----------



## Mmengel89

Today was coffee and a nice bowl of herb while I waited for the bus to take me to the methadone clinic for my 115mg methadone and I had a cinnamon raisin bagel with a shot of espresso


----------



## PerfectDisguise

1mg clonazepam
cup of coffee


----------



## ErgicMergic

2 cups of black tea
300mcg clonazolam
4.2g kratom
15mg DXM
18g of 100% unsweetened baking cocoa in warm water


----------



## Nightraver

Thirty x 300 mg gabapentin and 120 mg of longtec ox insulfated so far and going to take the dog out for a walk in the snow 
Should be fun for me and him 
And il have a bong before we go ?


----------



## Mmengel89

Smoked a bowl of Gelato cookies when I got up at 4:45AM 
Then two cups of coffee before catching the bus to my methadone clinic for my 115mg 
Then a 3rd cup of coffee


----------



## SirTophamHat

cup of coffee with maple syrup 

might smoke a spliff after i down cup #2.


----------



## Jabberwocky

2mg Clonazepam
Coffee
Nicotine - snus


----------



## Oxynormal

300mg 3-mmc plugged

About to pick up 32 oxy ir 20's


----------



## SirTophamHat

couldn't sleep, having a can of strong beer for breakfast.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cups of coffee 
.5mg clonazepam


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee w/ maple syrup


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,5 mg flualprazolam
0,1 gram quality amphetamine, snorted
chelated magnesium
green tea

and a simple breakfast: a protein bar and some oatmeal

mood = great. been clean for more than two weeks, during which i?ve been doing some plyometric training, meditation, reading/studying, hiit and daily 2-hour walks in a nearby forest.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Coffee
30mg hydrocodone
10mg oxycodone
and vaping the cannabis.

I'm feeling pretty good but a bit nauseas,  it's been a week since I came off kratom so it's nice to have my receptors tickled again.


----------



## Bonch

.01 clonadine
450 mg metaxalone
J of kind
4mg ondansetron 

Hope to not be in WD all day


----------



## Mmengel89

Two cups of coffee 
125mg methadone 
Plus some nicotine from the American spirit  cigarette I'm smoking right now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 dabs , coffee


----------



## Mmengel89

125Mg of methadone & cup of coffee with 75mg methamphetamine


----------



## SirTophamHat

sierra mist & bupe

might do coffee before i leave the house in a bit


----------



## Oxynormal

Woke up to some good news, smoked a fatty of akb48 and fub-pb-22 blend, plugged and railed some 3-mmc, and dropped a high dose of miprocin, also popped some oxy, morphine and benzodiazepines...


----------



## Rexeh

6:34 AM here...

 - 40 mg Oxymorphone - insufflated
 - 20 mg Methylphenidate - insufflated
 - 12 mg Flubromazolam - oral
 - couple of rails of 4-MEC (4-MethylEthylCathinone) - insufflated
 - small line of Cocaine - insufflated
 - one point (0.1 gram) of Crystal Methamphetamine - IV'ed

Good morning to all of you Bluelighters and of course Greenlighters. 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Oxynormal

Woke up and plugged 100mg 3-mmc with 20mg oxy
Popped to.the shop smoking on sum akb48 and fub-pb-22 (noids)
Got home.n plugged 30 mg morphine 20oxy and popped 90mg ir morphine
And nitrazepam 5 n valium 5

Listening to cypress hill puffin On mmb-chminaca
Bout to prep 3-mmc


----------



## Astrid.

Methadone. Valium. Most importantly coffee and a smoke


----------



## Speed King

100 mg zolpidem
10  mg diazepam 
10  mg of Oxycodone 10/325

- may need some ️


----------



## Astrid.

Lol I'd be in a coma for days


----------



## w01fg4ng

coffee


----------



## BeachBum4u

Rexeh said:


> 6:34 AM here...
> 
> - 40 mg Oxymorphone - insufflated
> - 20 mg Methylphenidate - insufflated
> - 12 mg Flubromazolam - oral
> - couple of rails of 4-MEC (4-MethylEthylCathinone) - insufflated
> - small line of Cocaine - insufflated
> - one point (0.1 gram) of Crystal Methamphetamine - IV'ed
> 
> Good morning to all of you Bluelighters and of course Greenlighters.
> 
> 
> --  Peace o/



Damn, you snorted 40mg of Opana!  I get 2 of those a day legitimately and have been on it for 6 to 7 years.  I only snort 20, maybe 30 at one time and btw, I have found when I do 30 mg, I don't need to redose for something like 8 to 10 hours.  How long does it last you when you do the whole 40 mg at one time?


----------



## Rexeh

BeachBum4u said:


> Damn, you snorted 40mg of Opana!  I get 2 of those a day legitimately and have been on it for 6 to 7 years.  I only snort 20, maybe 30 at one time and btw, I have found when I do 30 mg, I don't need to redose for something like 8 to 10 hours.  How long does it last you when you do the whole 40 mg at one time?



about 6 to 8 hours IME, but the 'feeling well' feeling lasts up to 12 hours for me personally. 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,1 gram of quality amphetamine
1 mg alprazolam

didnt get much sleep (maybe 2 hours) but i’m in a fantastic mood. really glad i have access to the best street amphetamine in town — and i’ve tried batches from multiple sources: all of them good, but not anyway near this quality. 0,3 g + 0,1 g taken during a 20 hour period, and i feel fucking great. could’ve taken a much smaller amount initially, but i wasn’t aware of how pure and potent this stuff was. still, no uncomfortable overstimulation; quite the opposite, a clean, focused and highly motivating stimulation, so far free from the most annoying side-effects.


----------



## Jabberwocky

johnlesliemackie said:


> 0,1 gram of quality amphetamine
> 1 mg alprazolam
> 
> didnt get much sleep (maybe 2 hours) but i’m in a fantastic mood. really glad i have access to the best street amphetamine in town — and i’ve tried batches from multiple sources: all of them good, but not anyway near this quality. 0,3 g + 0,1 g taken during a 20 hour period, and i feel fucking great. could’ve taken a much smaller amount initially, but i wasn’t aware of how pure and potent this stuff was. still, no uncomfortable overstimulation; quite the opposite, a clean, focused and highly motivating stimulation, so far free from the most annoying side-effects.



Literally ditto to all of that.


+ snus


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Yes, fuck - forgot about the snus. It?s vital for my mood and focus. Plus some green tea!


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee, bupe


----------



## Deemgd

It's 4pm and I've had 200mgs of adderall and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Caffeine
Nicotine - snus
4mg Clonazepam

Craving a sweet hit of amphetamine to really get me going. Maybe later


----------



## Mmengel89

Woke up a quarter till five this morning and wake 'n baked a small bowl of dank AF lucky charms then drank two cups of coffee 
Then on my way to the bus stop I run into 2 of my speed freak friends and took one enormous hit of D-Mamp from my homies speed-bong and then 125mg methadone


----------



## SirTophamHat

can of ale, a spliff, cup of coffee or two w/ maple

all spread out.


----------



## LandsUnknown

10 milligrams of adderall, as usual but a little different as I had not been taking my meds for a good while.  Not sure why, just didn't feel like it but it's nice feeling properly woke up and focused again.


----------



## Keif' Richards

140mg Methadone
600mg Pregabalin
Cannabis
...my girl, soon, hopefully ;(


----------



## tjmothy

.25mg clonazepam
1mg sub (just made the jump from 2mg)
Coffee
About to go to the deli and get me some breakfast


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,5 mg flualp
Fat joint, morrocan dank light brown hash


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee and maple syrup

got paid today, time to go do errands since it's my day off.

02/10

Black tea and some ham steak

02/11

bupe--i hate these nasty orange strips.  at least it hits the receptors, kinda.


----------



## damphanduk

1.5 bags of heroin.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well I smoked a bowl of super dank right when I got up at 5 this morning then I had two cups of coffee then I went to catch the bus to the methadone clinic( smoked another bowl of herb at bus stop) 125mg methadone, now having a 3rd cup of coffee and about to smoke some more cannabis not a bad hump-day morning


----------



## PerfectDisguise

coffee + prescribed benzo


----------



## Snake_Eyes

200mg caffeine pill
16oz coffee
vaped nicotine.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,5 mg flualprazolam
75 mg amphetamine; 25 snorted, 50 parachuted


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Codeine and Dexedrine.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Codeine, Dexedrine, cannabis, diazepam.


----------



## BeachBum4u

Most mornings I do
30-40 mg Oxymorphone (snorted)
20-30 mg Oxycodone (snorted)
200 mg Caffeine 
and sometimes a mug of nice coffee (heavy on the cream)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nicotine (snus)
Caffeine
Beta-Alanine (pre-work out) - training season is on!
1mg Clonazepam (rapid taper time) - not running a marathon on benzos again


----------



## bamos

Caffeine, Red Vein Kratom, Ashwagandha, Clonazolam


----------



## Mmengel89

Cannabis,coffee and 125mg methadone


----------



## broken_beats

2mg xanax, 10mg valium and waiting on some ice


----------



## kingqueen1

Cofee + great yellow hash smoked with my kiseru


----------



## Jabberwocky

8mg Clonazepam
2 Beers down already
Nicotine

Full on stack mode AKA relapse like a cunt.


----------



## Oxynormal

Snorkled a quater gram of o-pce throughout the night n morning, also binged on on a-php smoked, sniffed and sublingualed...


----------



## SirTophamHat

Monster energy drink :/

Oh and green tea.

2/20

Coffee + maple syrup

2/21

coffee + maple syrup & NOS energy drink on deck (just in case)


----------



## Tryptamino

green malay kratom and jack herer


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Xanax, Dexedrine, alcohol.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,25 mg flualprazolam
900 mg aswhagandha
50 mg pure amphetamine salts, snorted

Really smooth, clear-headed combination.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Donut, OJ, black tea.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well right off the bat I woke up this morning still stoned AF from the two 50mg THC edibles I ate last night and I've also smoked about half gram of some nice Afghani over the past four hours and at 7:15AM  I took my 125mg methadone


----------



## Nightraver

Just parachuted 140mg of ox a gram of gabapentin and waiting on a q of super lemon skunk coming 
This should be a good weekend


----------



## Nightraver

Almost forgot 
One big mug of Mr Tetleys finest brew to help melt it all in ??


----------



## Speed King

*Mixed amphetamine  salts*

I  parachuted  120 mg  IR. Adderall 

Amphetamine  base   Is   roughly  
73.6  mg.. 

 Vaping. some dank flowers.


----------



## LandsUnknown

I haven't taken any substances yet actually, not even my adderall, nothing. To be honest, I feel just as productive as days that I take it which is interesting. I guess I've learned better habits, perhaps don't really need it anymore? Not sure.  I've only taken it for a few months.  I don't feel bad or anything from not taking it either, I was a little more sluggish when I woke up but after taking a morning walk I feel completely fine just without the stimulation of the adderall.  Yet weirdly I almost feel more focused than usual if that's even possible.  I've noticed that after I took some psychedelics relatively recently that I feel quite focused and on top of my game most of the time even without taking the adderall.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg Dexedrine, 0.5mg Xanax, a couple gulps of codeine.

Will top that up before I leave for work.

This'll be a good Friday!


----------



## SirTophamHat

a beer.

i got a 3 day weekend and plenty of thangs to dooooo


----------



## Nightraver

Ten times 30mg codien tabs four 10mg diazepam five 10mg OxyContin one 20mg ox er all crushed and railed 
Few bowls of blue cheese and one of pollen resin 
This was meant to be a bad day with my last few ox but it?s turning out great so far 
??


----------



## Mmengel89

Well I wake n' baked some hash right when I got up at 6AM then had two cups coffee about 8 I took my 125mg of methadone and smoked a fat joint  and grabbed breakfast and I'm having one more cup of coffee


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Been dexamph all week but now it's the weekend just kicking back with some codeine.


----------



## Nightraver

Second day with some pregabalin so had fourteen 75mg and six 10mg er OxyContin insulfated 
Going to have a bowl of some pollen resin cannabis and see what this day brings


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Valium all day


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Excedrin
Cup of coffee
Clonazepam soon


----------



## Speed King

10 mg Ambien
80 mg MAS - figure it out
Close knockoff of X hr energy drink.
Minimum 2 grams of great herb.


----------



## tjmothy

2mg bupe
.5mg clonazepam
Caffeine

Speed, why the Ambien in the morning? I've only taken it like 10m before sleep.


----------



## Psnoots

The time change has had me running late almost everyday lately, my body just refuses to adjust haha. Snooted two 8mg Bupes while getting dressed in a state of complete disarray. 

I made It to work 4 minutes to spare


----------



## Mmengel89

125Mg methadone 
Coffee 
Smoking hash


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I used to take an ambien in the morning that I didn't have anything to do, get a good cup of coffee in me, smoke a giant bong hit, then sit back in the gamer chair with a cold one.


----------



## hoffsteader

Some MDMA in the morning, some more in the evening.  Mild as hell but I'm coming off Effexor so that might be the reason.  Was still worthwhile


----------



## sub21lime

Sativa all day ( about 4-5 grams) and a kpin


----------



## sub21lime

60mg dxm
140mg mdones
1mg kpin?
Bong hit of headband 707 followed by a bong bowl of girl scout cookies (forum cut)
1 bowl of green crack x sour diesel out of pipe.
Working on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> I used to take an ambien in the morning that I didn't have anything to do, get a good cup of coffee in me, smoke a giant bong hit, then sit back in the gamer chair with a cold one.



Is that fun?  It sounds fun.

I didn't have a morning fix today  I made sure to start getting faded after lunch however.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

At the time, it was on my "best bang for drug" value. I was relentlessly smelling up the neighborhood for like 2 years. Cause of the wind they thought it was another kid haha...don't know whether to thank or hold my fist up to the heavens for that one.

All fun and games until I deluded myself that I'd feel just the same without the ambien and booze. Que: panic attack.

I was good at one thing back then. That was not seeming like a degenerate, but in reality being every definition of the word.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen
2 cups of coffee
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Nightraver

So far on this fine Saturday morning 
80mg ox insulfated and one big bowl of weed 
After lunch il have some pregabalin but not fussed about them going to have another 20 of ox and a bowl just now then go watch some rick n morty with the kids ?


----------



## Nightraver

Today fourteen 150mg pregabalin 
Around 200mg OxyContin 
Around two gram of some really nice hash in pipes staggered throughout the day 
Going to have a big bong now and chill in the bath with some bob Dylan on and forget about work for a while 
Ps four more posts and il be a bluelighter 
Hence the load of updates


----------



## Nightraver

Eight 300mg pregabalin and 80mg OxyContin oral and just going to fill a bowl of weed on this fine Easter Saturday


----------



## 4meSM

6g of kratom
A cup of english breakfast tea
1 spliff


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Dihydrocodeine and diazepam.

Floating on a cloud.


----------



## weekend addiction

Kratom, mountain dew, nicorette abd prolly some good drip coffee.


----------



## Nightraver

Twenty four x300mg gabapentin oral
Eight x 20mg ox insulfated 
Two bongs of some real nice lemon haze 
Going to stick a movie on in a little while so will probably hit the bong a few more times to get suitably chilled 
Any ideas for a good movie would be welcome


----------



## marley is good

cigy


----------



## johnlesliemackie

1200 mg gabapentin
0,3 gram street speed
Hash
0,25 mg flubromazolam
150 mg pregabalin


----------



## johnlesliemackie

450 mg pregabalin
some relaxing dank hash
0,25 mg flubromazolam
a tiny bump of decent street speed

and some nice comfort food after four days of hard but enjoyable, dare i say even meaningful, partying.


----------



## kingqueen1

nice sunday there, i been smart and there were sun early morning, took my bike and went for a ride  then cameback and now vaping some good pollen with hemp with wine th e weather turned to blue gray, still more than enjoyable, a new week of work starting but i know why iam waking up in the morning, i have project to buy a van and build it up to live inside


----------



## kingqueen1

marley is good said:


> cigy



your are puting the bar high for a first post  . Welcome


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Can of Monster and clonazepam. Lovely.


----------



## Mmengel89

125Mg methadone hcl. 
3 cups coffee
1 spliff bout to smoke a 2nd in a few min


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,25 mg flubromazolam
0,5 mg clonazepam
600 mg gabapentin
60 mg dextroamphetamine (pharmaceutical, metamina/dexedrine)


----------



## LandsUnknown

10 milligrams adderall XR, not much.  For some reason, I thought it might reduce this horrible hangover I woke up with somewhat but it didn't.  Could've taken more, but it wouldn't be worth wasting pills when I was still probably just going to feel like shit all day anyways.  Even though I took the pill, I was still extremely unproductive today as I was very, very hungover.  I drank a whole bottle of vermouth last night and a tall boy of Molson XXX, don't know what I was thinking it'd feel like the next day   The headache was fucking unbearable all day.  Feeling a bit better now though, especially since I'm having some pretty good vodka at the moment


----------



## SirTophamHat

Chugged a regular size redbull.  I have had worse...


----------



## weekend addiction

Mountain Dew
A good amount of Bali kratom
And some Makla


----------



## weekend addiction

I fuggin love mountain dew and kratom.


----------



## Chihuahua gang

80mgs of Methadone
4mgs of Alprazolam
Caffeine


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Good old DHC + Valium combo again, can't go wrong with this!


----------



## Tubbs

60mg of oxy, feeling pretty good.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

2 cups of coffee
.5mg clonazepam

Finally get a whole day to relax.


----------



## SirTophamHat

coffee w/ maple syrup
valium
phonk


----------



## PerfectDisguise

SirTophamHat said:


> coffee w/ maple syrup
> valium
> phonk


I?ll have to try coffee with maple syrup, that sounds pretty good. Can?t say I?ve heard of that combo before. Do you just put in about the same amount as creamer? (If you use creamer).


----------



## SirTophamHat

I put in about 1-2 tablespoons, or however much is needed to taste the syrup. I drink my coffee black usually, never tried creamer + maple syrup or any other combo.  I use the maple syrup when I'm at home and it's handy; otherwise black it is.  The combo is great, gotta say, maple is a nice earthy flavor.


----------



## weekend addiction

A few grams of Maeng Da kratom then Ima go back to sleep for a couple hours and wake up with coffee.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

A bit shy of 200mg IM morphine,  plus 90mg intranasal oxy, a couple of chlormethiazole capsules (192mg chlormethiazole base per) and a liter of dark rum, minus the amount of rum in a single regular shot, which I offered to my father, which was accepted gratefully, and a bottle of cherry wine, 20mg tizanidine and a large size bottle of dextromethorphan syrup or two.

Think I'm going to take another chlormethiazole, maybe 5 or 10mg nitrazepam as well. 

No more booze though, I only really bought it to make sure I'd be able to get some sleep last night, with it being the night before picking up my med rx refills at 8am, just to knock me out more or less. Borderline of a hangover, not awfully hung over but enough to be unpleasant, if it weren't for the meds in me, and besides, I've had the entire liter of rum, bar that one shot, I do have more cherry wine, but I don't want any atm, I've never been much of a one for drinking alcohol, not in quantities large enough to get drunk anyway. And I don't NEED anymore in me, being on chlormethiazole (the two have a really iffy interaction, although I have been on the chlormethiazole long enough to get away with it, knowing my limits, don't take it for the licensed indication, alcoholism, never much of a drinker, rather I use it for seizure prophylaxis, but the two do interact badly, and if you aren't very much used to chlormethiazole, potentially fatally)


----------



## Speed King

20 mg Diazepam 
120 mg Ginkgo Biloba
20 mg Valium


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Well its half 2 am, so technically morning....a fair few lines of oxy, and another shot of morphine, although I'm getting distinctly tempted to bang another one up. Had some DXM earlier,  to help lower tolerance. Just cooking up 5 30mg morphine caps 

And in we go. Mmmm, plus a couple of cimetidine 400mg tabs, and 1x192mg 'heminevrin' chlormethiazole egg. Might just help myself to a glass of cherry wine in a bit, depending how I feel. Damn glad that those feisty little devils haven't met the same fate as the barbiturates and other old-school wallbangers of that ilk, the sort of thing that really leaves you staggering and bouncing off walls. Pretty uncommon apparently, although I've got a permanent script for it as an antiseizure med. Its seriously good stuff IMO, as far as GABAergic depressants go.


----------



## SirTophamHat

an IPA


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Morphine, oxy and chlormethiazole.


----------



## Speed King

HQ ?. One hit shit.
10 mg Dextroamphetamine 
St*rbucks K cup Blond (good shit)
Deep Purple 
Led Zeppelin
?


----------



## weekend addiction

Cup of drip coffee. The herb store that sells kratom is bout to open gonna bike there abd get that. Plus the grocery atore by my work got several boxes of kava tea apecial ordered 3 bucks a box. Love payday.


----------



## 4meSM

3g of kratom (red thai and white borneo)

Also drinking craft beer for a change.
Might smoke a spliff after this beer.


----------



## Mmengel89

Smoked about a half gram of bubba kush sense getting up
Also had two cups of coffee
125Mg methadone


----------



## kingqueen1

bolivian cofee, two or three bowls of hash and hemp, could get some sun its great


----------



## Mmengel89

Two cups coffee 
Smoked about a gram of cannabis half bubba kush the other half a mystery nugget a friend have me 
125Mg methadone

Also had a little breakfast a cinnamon raisin bagle with butter


----------



## weekend addiction

10 grams of kratom
6mg loperemide

Prolly take 500mg phenobut. Ive been going hard on the phenibut the past few days but now I got gabapentin.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well first off I wake n' baked a half gram of Berry White when I got up just after 4AM 
Then I had two cups of coffee  
7:15AM 125mg methadone


----------



## Speed King

1 cup of coffee
2 hits ?
1 b vitamin
1 Gensing cap - mixed.


----------



## weekend addiction

Do u thinl ginseng helps you speed king. What supplements you take? 

Lotta kratom and thats it.


----------



## Hottietat

Big gagger of meth and energy drink and a muffin


----------



## weekend addiction

Lotta bali kratom
2 grams phenibut
Ginseng and gingko 
80mg caffeine
50ng hordenine
Bout to have some pea and a cigar.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

A good few  decent sized line of oxy, a shot of 240mg morphine, cimetidine to block metabolism, w/grapefruit juice, some chlormethiazole, clonidine and a few  bottles  of peroni, all  nice  and  frosty, in this roasting bastardly hot weather. Been waiting until night time, when its finally cooling off, before finally getting on with a distillation of some bromine, which would not be fun at all in this searing, muggy heat, dealing with nasty, fuming, highly corrosive toxic volatile liquids and chlorine gas (passing Cl2 gas into concentrated sodium bromide in aq. solution to displace Br2 and leave NaCl as a byproduct)...gas mask and goggles get all sweaty and uncomfortable when worn for long periods of time, and that goes triply so when the weather is baking hot, and my blast shield starts to get all irritating where the straps tighten on the back of my head, it starts rubbing after a while, the last time I had to work for ages I ended up with my damn gas mask rubbing a raw patch on top of my head.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Ibuprofen. Two cups of coffee. Benzo soon.


----------



## simco

Two cups of coffee and a cup of kratom tea (made from ~8g of nice red vein maeng da).


----------



## SadLobbyist

Long time lurker, first time poster, blah blah blah.

In the few hours since getting up
0.75mg flu-alp, 
700mg phenibut, 
Cups of "meh" coffee and some mediocre dessert-y vape juice.

Holding off on some Gold Bali and a bowl of AK 47 in a bit. Fucking benzos remind me of those parasites in BBC nature docs, the ones that affect insect behavior.


----------



## HCL

Finished my coursework for this week, so I've been working on a writing project for most of the day. Also picked up a new pair of glasses. They're transition lenses, so they switch from clear to tinted when exposed to UV rays.

So far:
- 40mg Vyvanse (prescribed)
- several grams of red vein kratom

Feeling a strange mixture of energy and sedation. It's like the Vyvanse lessens the kratom fog and the kratom neutralizes the amphetamine-related obsessive shit. I had a large cup earlier this morning, and I'm slowly drinking more as I go along. Not a super euphoric combination, but peaceful, and I've written more than usual today. It probably interferes with focus, but apparently the relaxed feeling helps writing more than the sedation damages it. I've noticed my tolerance for minor pain is higher as well. There's an undercurrent of depression and nausea, but not unbearably. Seems like a potentially useful blend, but the fact that it's an opioid still concerns me a little. It's not as addictive as heroin, but my gut says it's probably at least on par with liquor. We don't really know for sure at this point.


----------



## freedom rings

I have to admit I am quitting drugs including the culture but hey how about one post before not coming back to this section for communal harmony sake?

It appears people are sharing things that are not drugs as a "fix" so I will cheerfully add a 2.5oz (70g) bar of 95% Wicked Dark stone ground cacao was my morning fix.  In such a jam this afternoon I am imbibing another entire bar as I type this.


----------



## envoy

caffeine


----------



## simco

caffeine
kratom
20 mg (Rx'ed) adderall


----------



## Speed King

weekend addiction said:


> Do u thinl ginseng helps you speed king. What supplements you take?
> 
> Lotta kratom and thats it.



Technical answer: it depends how you stack the doses. Minorly complicated.

Gensing is great if your taking amps or ? And you want to take something during your break.

Afa supplements go, I stick with the vitamins, Ginkgo Biloba , Gensing  atm.

Eventually, nootropics in the racetam family are in my list.

Douching the liver now and again is nice. Milk thistle, dandelion, etc, will help.

Whoever mentioned St Johns Wort, that has to be taken safely. It induces shit and can put you in Wds if you don?t pay attention.


----------



## Nightraver

30 mg ox insulfated and twelve 300mg capsules of pregabalin followed by 60mg diazepam 
This is going to be a good cup final Saturday esp if Celtic win 
Ps have a qtr of some lovely grapefruit weed so will add a few bowls as the day progresses 
God I love a Saturday offf work and no kids ??


----------



## Nightraver

Do you find a cross tolerance with the gabapentin and pre gab  I have found my rx of gabapentin has stoped working since I started getting the pregabalin


----------



## Speed King

5 Fioricet and 100 mg of Valium.
Just added 2 mg Tizinidine and 150 mg Lyrica

Where is Seconal when you need it.


----------



## johnlesliemackie

0,5 mg clonazepam
A decent line of meth
600 mg ashwagandha
A small bowl of some dank hash
Coffee
Snus


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning I've had one cup of coffee w/ cinnamon raisin  bagel 
Smoked a small bowl waiting on the bus to go to my methadone clinic for my 125mg methadone then I've smoked  a 2nd bowl of dank AF herb and  I'm about to go smoke a 3rd one in a few


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Vaping weed in the Plenty. I smoked way too many joints tripping on mescaline the past two days and my lungs were feeling a little raw so I'm probably just going to vape for a week or so. Some green tea with cinnamon and honey, Greek yogurt, about to get some sushi.


----------



## Speed King

Nightraver said:


> Do you find a cross tolerance with the gabapentin and pre gab  I have found my rx of gabapentin has stoped working since I started getting the pregabalin



Sorry man. Lyrica and gabapentin have a cross tolerance. 

I would stick those gabapentin in the medicine cabinet. The Lyrica / pregabalin is plenty more potent. The Lyrica subjectively kicks in quicker. Gabapentin is great, if you understand  how to dose it.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Propylhexedrine.  300 milligrams.


----------



## devilsgospel

2 lines of some Afghani diesel
Hand rolled cig
Coffee
Residual nightly etizolam (went to bed like 6 hours ago)

For me it's Special H and Wheaties :D


----------



## Mmengel89

Two cups of coffee
125Mg methadone
Smoked about 0.3 gram of train wreck this morning too it's helped my sciatica this shit woke me up at 3:45AM and wouldn't let me go back to bed


----------



## devilsgospel

2 fat lines of H
A cigarette 

Breakfast of champions. Got excited setting up my new Xbox One.


----------



## simco

4 Tylenol 3 (15/500mg codiene/acetominophen).  It's a pretty paltry showing but better than nothing.


----------



## bamos

Had to get ready for work:

3g Enhanced Green Vein
1.2g Red Vein Maeng Da
1g Ashwagandha 
300mg Pregabalin
2mg Clonazepam
600mg Turmeric
100mg Caffeine
CBD Oil


----------



## g0to

2 big bowls of green
400mg caffeine
Full flavor cigarette

Getting the day started


----------



## SirTophamHat

wake & bake w/ a spliff of trainwreck
fried farm fresh egg on a hamburger bun w/ avocado mayo
about 200mg caffeine from an off brand energy drink


----------



## MrRoot

One gram of MDMA total (four doses during the night), 500mg of 3-FEA, one blotter of 200micg LSD, some shrooms, one tizanidin pill, just took 100mg of Viagra too and we are about to go to a sauna and then it is time to take some DOC and maybe DMT. Got plenty of benzos to ease comedown.

Also I have been drinking quite a bit.


----------



## weekend addiction

100mg hordenine
Shit ton of kratom
PEA pretty soon

Im so tired of being broke. Asking for a raise pretty damn soon.


----------



## g0to

400mg caffeine
mucuna pruriens extract
5mg sublingual methyl-B12
2-3 bowls of skunk
2mg nicotine lozenges 
T+2h 200mg caffeine

My favorite combo for PC gaming and just overall alertness in general. A bit tweaky feeling but everything costs pennies and really helps get the day started.


----------



## weekend addiction

6 valerien root 
1000mg magnesium
100mg hordenine
130mg caffeine
Massive dose of kratom
1 to 2000mg PEA

Goona be a damn good morning.


----------



## bamos

2mg Clonazepam
.5mg Alprazolam
25mg Diphenhydramine
350mg Magnesium 
150mg Caffeine 
couple drops of CBD Oil sublingually
12mg Hydromorphone IN


----------



## Wilson Wilson

15mg dex, 0.5mg clonazepam, and a bit of cheeky codeine linctus.


----------



## weekend addiction

Literally counting the painful days till payday. Shit tons of hordenine and black tea and a piece of nicorette. So broke so stressed. I cant wait to have sone kratom and just fuggin chill.


----------



## g0to

200mg caffeine
Full flavor cigarette.

Full flavor sobriety. I'm at a point of saying fuck this and lighting up a joint but can't til I get home tonight.


----------



## g0to

200mg caffeine.
Out of mucuna pruriens - not sure if some type of withdrawal or just allergies. Was taking huge doses for about two weeks.
A stiff gin and tonic. 
Full flavor cigarette.
Big jar of skunk waiting for me at home.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Codeine, DHC, kratom.

Still feeling a little bit of the H I had last night as well but tbh it was underwhelming gear.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Oxy, codeine, kratom, cannabis, dexamphetamine.


----------



## tremours

smoked a few bowls and drank a 4 loko, i looked at the clock and was thinking its ways to late to have this much sunshine. then i realized its am not pm. working graveyard messes with you sometimes


----------



## SadLobbyist

4 grams of kratom, a small bowl, and I'll probably take a milligram or two of etizolam before heading to the weed store.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nothing

I wake up sober because my life is shit

stay sober because why bother changing


----------



## weekend addiction

They started jack hammering my street at 8am. Ao now Im sitting with the baby hoping she goez back to sleep.

Tbsp of Red Thai kratom
250mg magnesium citrate (better than oxide)
2 fish oil capsules
300mg l theanine

Once I either get a nap in or am up for the day I will take 12.5mg ephedrine and a 200ng walmart brand energy tablet (called stay awake)


----------



## weekend addiction

Several grams of red thai kratom
200mg l theanine
Fish oil and magnesium citrate
A couple Cheyenne cigars

Really miss having some phenibut around.


----------



## weekend addiction

Edit doesnt work. Im throwing in a 200mg caffeine pill and some ephedrine before work today.


----------



## Mmengel89

125Mg methadone 
Couple small bowls of Lemon OG 
Three cups coffee


----------



## BeachBum4u

weekend addiction said:


> Edit doesnt work. Im throwing in a 200mg caffeine pill and some ephedrine before work today.



I buy those too and I'm pretty certain they are 200mg of caffeine.  Check the bottle sometime.  Anyway, that should do the trick, good luck!


----------



## weekend addiction

I get em from Walmaet they have Equate brand Stay Awake. Jet Alert is a cheap brand alotta places have. Dollar Tree has these things called energy taba they are a bit weak only 80mg but that gives you lota control over your intake.

I had a much longer post about the different brands but I had to pick up my baby and it fucked it all up (cant have anything nice cause of this damn kid lol).

Ot: 15 grams of red thai consumed over an hour
250mg mag citrate
200mg l theanine

Gonna try and get a kratom induced nap ( bali works so mjch better for this). Then an ECA stack and some bustello and off to fucking work. Baby is gonna be with my wife visiting family. Ill miss the both of them but the sleep will be epic!!!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Boshing even more kratom.


----------



## Nightraver

Woke up at five on opiate withdrawal so took 950mg Pregabalin went back to sleep within an hour when they hit now woke up and out of bed took nine thirty mg of codien and waiting on some more Pregabalin coming so will smoke some weed while I wait


----------



## freesolo123

Nightraver said:


> Woke up at five on opiate withdrawal so took 950mg Pregabalin went back to sleep within an hour when they hit now woke up and out of bed took nine thirty mg of codien and waiting on some more Pregabalin coming so will smoke some weed while I wait



950mg  I took 300mg with a can of beer once the big red and white one's I was drooling and nodding off never again. Do you have a tolerance to the Pregabalin?


----------



## Nightraver

Unfortunately yes but I try to save them for when I run out of ox these days 
On a happier note my mate just brought me in another fourteen 15mg capsules so that will see me through till I get my weekly script of ox and gabapentin 
I have a job and kids so like to think I?m a functioning pilhead


----------



## Patrickforsterter

It's codeine time baby!!!!


----------



## Mmengel89

This morning I have taken 125mg methadone at about 7:35AM plus I've also smoked couple of bowls of girl scout cookies before hitting the clinic and I just burned a joint of the same herb right now 

Almost forgot the two cups of coffee I had at 5AM when I got up


----------



## Patrickforsterter

I never have cannabis until AT LEAST 30 minutes after ingestion of does interfere with the come up God I remember the first time I smoked weed with codeine how can you feel soooo good..


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 60mg oxy, 1mg alprazolam, and a few grams of kratom.


----------



## SirTophamHat

DIPA for breakfast. I  airports.


----------



## Mmengel89

Well I'm definitely still noticing effects from the two 150ug doses of ALD-52  I took em at 6:30PM yesterday evening and by 7:15pm last night I was definitely coming up and this stuff was definitely orange sunshine very reminiscent of the other times talking ALD-52 and sleep comes easier than it dose with LSD(side note the come-up of ALD-52 is significantly less tense and anxious than the onset of LSD ...for me at least)  
Fell asleep a little past midnight after smoking a couple grams of Girl Scout Cookies & some hash oil  and woke up at 4:45AM still tripping slightly  on to this mornings psychoactive substances :
Wake n baked a bowl of GDP 
2 cups coffee 
125Mg methadone 
Smoked a joint after leaving the clinic


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex + 40mg oxy


----------



## weekend addiction

I feel like I fucked up bad and want to keep my family together. Not even with drugs I dont do any hard shijust being stupid and short sighted and shit.

Half a skinny joint (a very rare treat)
a cup of black tea
many cheyenne cigars

Been up all AM watching the baby so my wife could sleep.

Kratom will hopefully be here before work tommorow. Gonna quit smoking cigs even if I can. I gotta be a better dad for this poor baby.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Dexamphetamine, alprazolam, oxycodone, kratom.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Well if we talking about a normal morning dose as in what gets digested first in the morning it would be normally of the following

Bromazepam 6mg
Gabapentin 300mg
TRamadol 100mg
Alzam 1mg

And then the rest is taking every hour to two. Happy Breakfast.

Plus on the side there are multi vit and so other otc minerals and specific vitamins taken.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

400mgs of Tramadol
800mgs of Gabapentin
3 grams of a Kratom Extract
2 grams of Phenibut

Smoked a couple bowls of high grade cannabis, the strain is called Train Wreck. Also going to vape some of this Girl Scout cookies Hash Oil. I feel amazing right now, very euphoric combination of substances.


----------



## GQ_chill

Multivitamin, Fish Oil, Zoloft 100mg, Vyvanse 40mg, Oxycodone 15mg - sub Fentanyl 25mcg/hr patch, Dextromethorphan 120mg, Protein shake, Pre-workout energy mix, then off to the Gym.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

This morning my breakfast started with some bromazepam, tramadol and gabapentin and only increased as the day went along

Edit: Plus obviously whatever green herb there is available


----------



## weekend addiction

A few grams of bali kratom
And a joint roach Im gonna smoke if this damn baby ever sleeps.


----------



## weekend addiction

A 50mg vistaril and some cafe bustelo coffee complete the morning. Really struggling with not having any kratom. It sucks too cause first I gotta get paid, then order the shit and wait for it. Hate that shit. I got monday and wed off though so Ill be ok after that.


----------



## Mmengel89

3Cups coffee sense  5AM
Smoked a spliff of train wreck While waiting for the bus to take me to the methadone clinic for my 
125mg of methadone at 7AM


----------



## Jeebis2

2 java monsters (kona blend and Irish cream)
2.5mg xanax - oral
80mg oxy - oral
Full gram dab cartridge of Blackberry Kush
And I still have some Jillybean to smoke


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

1.5 grams of Phenibut
400mgs of Tramadol
600mgs of Gabapentin
 Been smoking this River Bend strain as well.

Feels Lovely


----------



## Jeebis2

Now I'm up to 100mg oxy - oral
D20mg oxy -iv just to try (just ljke oral bht no rush and less come up time)
Another half a xanax bar - oral
And im a rolling a fat spliff of Doc's OG, blueberry kush, Jillybean, a lil sprinkle of thc-a sprinkled in with with the weed and tobacco 

Having a day off + no running vehicle = a pass to get day-fucked.....especially since the new OITNB season is up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2 bong rips 

oh yes


----------



## weekend addiction

Shit tons of gabapentin
A few hits of what In pretty sure was k2 in hindsight
Lots of nicorette and cigars
 Big ass cup of cafe bustelo coffee
 Some real pot pretty soon hopefully


----------



## SirTophamHat

pour-over light roast beans with maple syrup to taste.


----------



## opioidsoveragain

so far im on the same med list of benzo's, gabapentin and tramadol for breakie all the way up to a mid night snack lol


----------



## marley is good

go Duke


----------



## Captain.Heroin

3 bong rips, that's it


----------



## opioidsoveragain

Captain.Heroin said:


> 3 bong rips, that's it



Lol it's always a bong rip or two or three


----------



## SadLobbyist

3.5 grams of Gold Bali kratom
1mg alprazolam
A couple bowls.


----------



## dopiejay

120mg codeine, 10mg diazepam, a tall iced coffee and a few bong hits of purple kush


----------



## nznity

5 pure morphine 20mg vials from the hospital so a 100mg pure morphine shot and 4mg clonazepam yumnn


----------



## bamos

.5mg Alprazolam
10mg Diazepam
2mg Clonazepam
80mg Caffeine
12mg Hydromorphone (IN)
and one medium line of amphs made me ready for the day.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Vaping hash oil and some Gabapentin

Need more drugs


----------



## bamos

900mg pregabalin
100mg caffeine
300mg magnesium
1,5mg cbd paste
but I'm not satisfied... yet...
time to up the pregabalin dose.
probably adding 600mg pregabalin, some amps and clonazepam could do it - I'll see.

/edit: of course it worked


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Amphetamine, Gabapentin and Weed.
Never even slept. Looks like another day of tweaking ahead of me. Have to go out to dinner tonight with my girl, hopefully I'll be able to hold it together :D


----------



## johnlesliemackie

Muddy Glow said:


> Amphetamine, Gabapentin and Weed.
> Never even slept. Looks like another day of tweaking ahead of me. Have to go out to dinner tonight with my girl, hopefully I'll be able to hold it together :D


Heh, haven?t slept either, although i took a two days break and woke up really late, so i?ve just been up for 12 hours.

Breakfast of choice:
60 mg meth
0,25 mg alprazolam
A couple of bowls of dank and squidgy afghani hash made in morocco

Ready get into that flow state with dead cells


----------



## Man in the Dark

I see a lot posters taking gabapentin, do you prefer that or Lyrica if so why? If you don't mind.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Running out of opiates. Just had the last of my codeine linctus, a few co-codamol, and 0.5mg Xanax.


----------



## Tubbs

Bump of some good #4


----------



## HCL

Had a good bit of Gorilla Glue oil with 40mg of lisdexamfetamine this morning. Stopped vaping a while ago and allowed the amphetamine to overtake it. Time to clear out all this THC for a month or two. Starting have negative academic effects, and my friends have seen me use a ton lately. They?re the sort of guys who admire you for going on a binge every now and then, but wouldn?t respect building a daily habit.

Speaking of which, time to hit that JUUL a couple more times. Sweet, sweet nicotine dependence *licks lips


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Man in the Dark said:


> I see a lot posters taking gabapentin, do you prefer that or Lyrica if so why? If you don't mind.



Free information on the web is your best bet, as technically despite the material in this thread, we're not supposed to tell you to take such and such drug. Gabapentin tends to be a better bet.


----------



## dopiejay

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> Free information on the web is your best bet, as technically despite the material in this thread, we're not supposed to tell you to take such and such drug. Gabapentin tends to be a better bet.


I personally prefer lyrica 10-1. Personally. Not suggesting you try either. Lyrica is gabapentin 2.0


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone 
3mg clonazepam 
Monster Energy Drink
2-3 Newport mediums 

Went out on to Boston's famous 'mile' to get myself some clonazepam and although I found it, I didn't get it as cheap as I usually do.


----------



## Man in the Dark

I was on both and an currently taking 150mg 2x a day prescribed. Lyrica works way better for my neuropathy.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam 
24oz 8% abv can
1 Newport medium
Monster Energy Drink

About to go grab a little more of some caffeinated beverage cause I'm meeting with my dad in about 30 minutes so he can show me how to do something with my roommates car and I definitely can't be getting the methadone/benzo nods in front of him.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam 
24oz 8% abv can
1 Newport medium
Monster Energy Drink

Running out of clonazepam. Not sure weather to call it quits or get more. Watching "Haunting at Hill House".


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex
240mg dihydrocodeine


----------



## Ne0

12mg XANAX XR,
100mg OxyCodone,
8 bottles of 5% beer

Maybe taking another 100mg oxycodone or buying 5 beers more? Any ideas?


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg lorazepam
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 bowl hit; white widow


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam

About to get a breakfast sandwich and some coffee somewhere then maybe get an adult beverage. Important phone calls to make today. God this has been a rough past two years for the most part. Thank God I'm finally off probation and everything.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg Clonazepam
Amp energy drink
24oz 8% screwdriver drink

Gotta take it easy. Going over to the family's house for Xmas Eve tonight.


----------



## bamos

2mg Clonazepam
1.25mg Lorazepam
60mg Caffeine
a green tea, some magnesium, moringa and curcuma

I'm gonna wait another 30-60 mins before I take my first opioids...


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg Clonazepam
Amp Energy drink
24oz 8% abv Smirnoff Screwdriver

Just about to take a quick cruise in the roommate's car and get something to eat then maybe take a little walk and listen to some podcasts.


----------



## Tryptamino

Covfefe


----------



## Nightraver

Sorry for the late response friend I managed to wean myself away from the pregabalin and have started staggering my gabapentin but mostly just take it as prescribed theses days 
I also save a few each month to put away for if the doc takes me off my ox


----------



## Nightraver

Woke up at six for my morning dose of oz 70mg insulfated forty up one side thirty the other now washing down 1200 mg of gapapentin and 60 mg of diazepam with a cup of red hot tea ️ with lots of sugar to help melt them in 
Have a hour worth of errands to run then back home for a few bong rips of some real nice OJ cookies ? to really kick the gabs and Valium in 
God I love these days without the kids for a very early wake n bake


----------



## Nightraver

Edit ox not oz lol the Valium must be working already llf


----------



## Wilson Wilson

1mg clonazepam
180mg dihydrocodeine
Washed down with codeine linctus


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Some Green Tea and a bowl of weed.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg Clonazepam

About to grab a coffee and make some important phone calls.


----------



## weekend addiction

Effect how you been? I had Fiji waka kava and some Maxwell House coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just smoked a nice joint, now its time for tea

Morning fellow Bluelighters


----------



## Wilson Wilson

15mg dex and 0.5mg Xanax thus far.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg Clonazepam
Monster energy drink

About to get a breakfast sandwich


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just smoking bowls.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Crack is by coffee, followed by some etiz blotters for the paranoia and comedown. Lovely combo.


----------



## bamos

1g Phenibut
2mg Clonazepam
4mg Hydromorphone & 20mg Oxycodone mixed and snorted
200mg Caffeine
Green Tea and a Waffle


----------



## weekend addiction

100mg benadryl
2 pints of strong instant coffee
480mg gingko biloba
3 tabs of St. John's Wort
Hand rolled cigs and a couple packets of betel nut (a new fav of mine)


----------



## weekend addiction

Edit: 50mg Seroquel and 1mg prozasin


----------



## Tryptamino

2 hopsecutioners and a spliff


----------



## kingqueen1

30oz black coffee + hashich vaporized with dynavap


----------



## Nightraver

160 ox railed 120mg gabapentin oral take kid to mass then home for some bongs of purple cheese


----------



## Nightraver

Update tobacco roll up can of Coca-Cola one bong of purple Chem dog one of purple cheese then taking the dog a walk with the kid 
Will probably take a doobie of the cheese with me on the walk 
Hate Sundays but this one ain't too bad


----------



## Tryptamino

kingqueen1 said:


> 30oz black coffee + hashich vaporized with dynavap



The vapcap is clutch


----------



## bamos

1200mg Ashwagandha
80mg Caffeine
0.5 Alprazolam
20mg Oxycodone IR nasal
vaped some CBD


----------



## Blind Melon

Morning Wake-Up (just completed):

120mg methadone
50+ mg of CBD (Don't wanna do the math)
800mg gabapentin
1mg-ish clonazolam
14mg-ish etizolam
1 smoked bowl of Ghost Rider OG
1 dab of house 
1 cigarette.

Quitting the crystal, it's been about 7 days now since I last used it, so I'm pretty happy with myself, just leaning on caffeine a bit more than usual. 

So stoked that I was able to pick up more clonazolam today along with a 1000mg CBD oil tincture. Ingredients include: Hemp Oil, CBD Isolate, Terpenes. And that's all, I'm stoked!


----------



## Tryptamino

This morning it was a LOT of covfefe and tobacco.


----------



## Nightraver

Started at 06.30 with 7.5mg pregabalin 1200mg gabapentin taken orally and 120mg ox insulfated then at nine thirty a cup of tea and another 120mg gabapentin with a bowl of purple chedar 
Half past four and just had another 600mg pregab so just waiting for them to kick in ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Klonopin and Suboxone


----------



## sub21lime

All in this order from 6:30am to 10am
Half gram joint of witches web (%12cbd %5 thc)
1 bong bowl master kush (.03)
1 cup skullcap tea (half oz)
1000mg cimetidine (5 tagamets)
145mg methadone
3 huge dab hits(rosin made from pineapple diesel kief)
1 cup ceremonial grade matcha tea( half tsp)
1 cup black tea( 1 tbsp loose leaf)
5 grams eleuthero root powder
5 grams flax seed oil,5mg piperine,180mg gingko biloba extract,probiotic ( 1 billion units),  6000 iu vit d3, and 1000mg vit c.
Smoke out session with one of my roommates. Between the two of us we smoked half gram bho wax, 1 gram joint strawberry kush, 2 bong bowls gorilla glue #4 and about 2 or 3grams of high cbd weed.

Oh and last night i acquired 2 hits of purple fluff lsd and a half gram of bufoteine (toad venom which contains 5-ho-dmt and 5-meo-dmt!!!!!) Im so freaking excited!. Gonna do the dmt tonight with my sister, her dad and her husband at their property in southern oregon. (half million dollar house in the middle of the woods on the river  Ill save the acid for this summer


----------



## marley is good

i do drug$ every day


----------



## Hylight

making sure the cupboards aren't bare
because the insulation is still there

edit:  and THC with anything


----------



## sub21lime

1000mg cimetidine
90mgs dxm
150mg methadone
Cup of black tea followed by a cup of high grade matcha
American eagle ciggerates
Bong bowl of lemom purple haze followed by bong bowl of Charlottes web(%16 cbd!!)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

16 mgs of Buprenorphine
50 mgs of Diphenhydramine
2 very potent Cannabis Edibles
Smoked .5 grams in 3 Rips from the Bong

Have the day off and want to be toasted


----------



## marley is good

God = $ue Gurnee

$o Good


----------



## Nightraver

630am 100mg ox railed 1200mg gabapentin oral bong of Afghan kush and cup of tea 
10.30am 50mg ox and bong
12.00 4g gabapentin 
Good way of starting a weekend off work


----------



## sub21lime

^^wish i had some gabapentin!!!^^^
Anyways so far this morning ive had
800mgs cimetidine(tagamet)
180mgs methadone
Cup of lemon ginger black tea
A lil under a half gram of rosin in just 3 dabs
2 big bong bowls of Charlotte web (%16cbd)
1 tbsp cbd butter ate with a spoon
Marb edges (ciggerates) all in that order


----------



## Tryptamino

Day 2-3 opiate withdrawal, my dealer is too far to go to, and my homies who usually give me a ride bailed for the weekend and were honestly just kinda lame about it, and after I’ve been feeding them drugs all week, too. 
I’m here just sippin Kava and black tea.
I really need a script for Clonidine, I land myself in WD situations quite often lol


----------



## sub21lime

60mgs dxm
145mgs methadone
3 hits methamphetamine off foil
2 bowls weed from pipe
Marb black ciggerates
Lemon ginger tea


----------



## bamos

2 cups of green tea
80mg caffeine
120mg pseudoephedrine
5mg triprolidine
.5mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam
40mg oxycodone ir oral
8mg hydromorphone nasal
300mg pregabalin


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
2tsp roasted matcha
1 cup green tea/tulsi/nettle
3 dab hits 
1 bowl weed out of pipe
Camel ciggerate
6000 iu vit d3


----------



## axe battler

85mg methadone
3mg etizolam
0.6ml GBL in a cuppa English tea
2 X 10nner bags brown


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red thai kratom
A cup of coffee at work


----------



## Tryptamino

Bali & White Thai Kratom Mix
Coffee


----------



## marley is good

starbucks coffee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a little food.  literally my morning fix was caloric intake.


----------



## Corazon

caffeine 
tramadol 
gabapentin
bethanechol
walk dog


----------



## marley is good




----------



## Corazon

caffeine 
tramadol 
gabapentin
bethanechol


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1600mg gabapentin
2mg clonazepam
Monster energy drink
16oz 8% abv can

Chilling in the car in a local parking lot  and eating a breakfast sandwich. Bout to head home and play some CoD MWR


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> 1600mg gabapentin
> 2mg clonazepam
> Monster energy drink
> 16oz 8% abv can
> 
> Chilling in the car in a local parking lot  and eating a breakfast sandwich. Bout to head home and play some CoD MWR



I'd nod out with the controllers on the ground and a pile of drool on my face lmao

I'm just on one dab and having some coffee and hating life like always but _trying_ to have a good day


----------



## Chris42393

Sounds good, EnlightenedOne! Imma end up doing a cycle soon too (after I pay all my medical bills off). Maybe some Sust and Tren.

My morning "fix" is simply some Kratom. I save my H before bedtime (it's like my nightly beer after a hard days work lol). Unfortunately, I can't take any CNS stimulants to help get me going, because I have epilepsy.

Thankfully Ill be getting my medical marijuana card soon, and ill be able to take a nice sativa to get me going. Can't wait!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chris42393 said:


> Sounds good, EnlightenedOne! Imma end up doing a cycle soon too (after I pay all my medical bills off). Maybe some Sust and Tren.
> 
> My morning "fix" is simply some Kratom. I simply save my H before bedtime (it's like my nightly beer after a hard days work lol). Unfortunately, I can't take any CNS stimulants to help get me going, because I have epilepsy.
> 
> Thankfully Ill be getting my medical marijuana card soon, and ill be able to take a nice sativa to get me going. Can't wait!



MMJ is basically all I have now.  I'm sorry to hear about the epilepsy, MMJ should definitely help.


----------



## Chris42393

Captain.Heroin said:


> MMJ is basically all I have now. I'm sorry to hear about the epilepsy, MMJ should definitely help.



Thanks! And thankfully I qualified to get my MMJ card because of it, I can't want to try it! I noticed ive been having more and more complex partial seizures recently (thankfully they haven't been grand mal) and I'm hoping it helps. The store I will be going to has a strain called "ACDC", which is a high CBD strain. That's what ill be using to help stop them.


----------



## sub21lime

145 mg methadone
Half gram witches web(high cbd/thc) bho, Half gram of girlscout cookies bho and quarter gram pineapple diesel rosin smoked out of a dab bong.
2 bowls of 17 percent cbda flower, 1 bowl of cherry ak47 and 1fat bowl of skunk chem dog( my personal favorite) smoked out of a bong and pipe.
880 mg naproxen
300 mg gabapentin
Cup of black coffee
Cup of tea(tulsi,borage,nettle,blackberry leaves and green tea all from garden, except the tulsi and green tea)
1 turkish royal ciggerate, 2 marb red 100s and some loose tobacco out of pipe.
8000iu vitamin D3
1 vitamin B complex
25 minutes zen medatation


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chris42393 said:


> Thanks! And thankfully I qualified to get my MMJ card because of it, I can't want to try it! I noticed ive been having more and more complex partial seizures recently (thankfully they haven't been grand mal) and I'm hoping it helps. The store I will be going to has a strain called "ACDC", which is a high CBD strain. That's what ill be using to help stop them.



There's also allegedly a pure/mostly pure CBD extract you can dab and mix in with shatter if you want, I've heard of people doing that but it's a little pricey if I recall.


----------



## phenethylo J

Got an acdc 16:1 cbd:thc distillate cart  works great for pain and chilling me out in combination with other extracts or on its own.


----------



## Effect

Bowl pack of some MA dispensary bud
2.5mg clonazepam
45mg methadone
Red bull
16oz 8%abv can of mikes harder


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just a dab

And a few lungs full of toluene 

It’s not enough, it’s never enough


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Few rips of bud

Gotta get a coffee and make some important calls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Coffee and yawns

Gonna dab

trying to WAKE UP

Where is SANIC when you need him I need to GO FAST


----------



## DrugOmen

Just the usual

14 grams maeng da kratom 
~4 grams phenibut
Coffee
Ciggs

I got off work early (its now 1:30 pm here) and i started on the cannabis and currently 3 shots of alcohol deep. Im trying not to drink too fast because i got shit to do and dont wanna get sleepy. Time for more caffeine too.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam (met a new footballs plug at the clinic who lives close and doesn't mind giving a good price for a ride to the clinic)
.2g shot of dope the same dude gave me me for giving him a ride to cop
.2g of 2 diff strains of excellent cannabis flower

Feeling great and on the verge of nodding hard. Got a few clonazepam left but stocked up on the alprazolam so I'll take something else later and smoke more bud.

Happy Friday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I took Effect's dosage I'd be blacked out on the floor, valley of the dogs style.  

I'm sure you're feeling great, omg how are you not nodding out my god?  LOL


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> If I took Effect's dosage I'd be blacked out on the floor, valley of the dogs style.
> 
> I'm sure you're feeling great, omg how are you not nodding out my god?  LOL


Oh haha I'm definitely nodding. Just not to the point of drooling and being uncomfortable embarrassing myself.

Plus I've gotta a bit of a benzos tolerance over the past few weeks which is something I need to be careful with


----------



## Much2lose

caffeine
cigarette
2 percocets


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg alprazolam
.5mg clonazepam
Monster Energy

Sitting in a super market parking lot using their Wi-Fi. Odd sense of peace at this early hour.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg alprazolam
.5mg clonazepam
Monster Energy
Few hits of bud out the one hitter.

Just eating a breakfast sandwich in the establishments parking lot and debating weather or not to go and relax or be productive and take car of some shit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Man, last night I still got fucked off half a bar and slept in for like 11 and a half hours.  

This morning I'm only going to have whatever I need to not act like a douche.  Which will probably mean dabs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I didn't even have a dab today before heading out for just like 10 minutes and it was a _YUGE_ mistake, now I'm crying and shit and I have to even out ffs.... hitting that bong at least twice.  Omg.

I want to take xanax to help how I feel but I don't want to _sleep_ more.  Omg.  Preparing for soul evacuation in 10, 9, 8...

1 _YUGE_ dab to deal with _YUGE_ feelings.

Barely helped put a dint into the depression.  Stimulants will cause too much anxiety and anorexia.  Depressants will just make me sleep and wake up anxious.  Opiates are just too addictive.  Backed into a corner without an exit.  Up a shit creek without a paddle.  

Therapeutic contact time.  This is sobriety, welcome to your life without drugs.  I chose to be backed into a corner without an exit.


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
10mg valium
Cup of passion flower/hibiscus tea (using 10 grams passion flower and a tablespoon of hibiscus)
1/4 gram cbd/thc dab(oil)
1 bowl of cbd/thc weed out of pipe
Couple dabs of pineapple diesel dab(oil)
Small cup of coffee
About to smoke a bowl of meth
2 marb red ciggerates


----------



## DrugOmen

Captain.Heroin said:


> Barely helped put a dint into the depression.  Stimulants will cause too much anxiety and anorexia.  Depressants will just make me sleep and wake up anxious.  Opiates are just too addictive.  Backed into a corner without an exit.  Up a shit creek without a paddle.
> 
> Therapeutic contact time.  This is sobriety, welcome to your life without drugs.  I chose to be backed into a corner without an exit.



Captain H did you ever have any success with kratom and phenibut? Those and weed keep me halfway leveled out on a day by day basis.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrugOmen said:


> Captain H did you ever have any success with kratom and phenibut? Those and weed keep me halfway leveled out on a day by day basis.



I rather dislike the taste of kratom and got little to no effects when I tried it, maybe 4, 5 times many years ago.  Phenibut does not seem like something worth trying to me.

I'll be OK.  I'm going to do my best today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Took a nap and *with only caffeine and shatter* I STILL WOKE UP ANXIOUS *bangs head against everything*

dabs dabs dabs dabs dabs


----------



## Speed King

Temp dose 40mg dexedrine.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

one large dab, one naproxen

feeling a lot better


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3 1-hitters of keif
30mg Amphetamine XR
1.25mg clonazepam
Small .15gish shot of dope

Tryna make some moves today


----------



## Captain.Heroin

When you smoke keif are you just smoking it out of a really resin'd out one-hitter or are you packing some weed in?  I always pack a little weed in so it doesn't pull through. 

I still love seeing that keif is available around here but it doesn't even work for me, I'm a shatter or bust kinda guy.  I have weed in case I need to come off shatter but it literally just puts the withdrawal on hold ?


----------



## Nightraver

Eighteen 300mg Gabapentin 
30mg ox 
Four packed bongs of gelato flower 
And since it's Saturday and not raining in the west of Scotland for a change I'm going out to cut the grass 
After two more bongs ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

A few dabs.  Considering throwing some alprazolam on top.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

8mgs of Buprenorphine.

Pretty boring, looking forward to tripping soon.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2 hits of bud
2mg clonazepam
25mg Amphetamine XR
5mg Amphetamine IR
2 x .15 shots of dope

About to give someone else a ride to cop too. I gotta stop taking advantage of opportunities to use dope for free or I'm gonna end up in that situation where your methadone isn't holding you when you don't use and I don't wanna raise.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I put 1mg alprazolam on top.  Totally necessary.  Feeling way better.  

It's going to be OK.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> 2 hits of bud
> 2mg clonazepam
> 25mg Amphetamine XR
> 5mg Amphetamine IR
> 2 x .15 shots of dope
> 
> About to give someone else a ride to cop too. I gotta stop taking advantage of opportunities to use dope for free or I'm gonna end up in that situation where your methadone isn't holding you when you don't use and I don't wanna raise.



Why don't you just take advantage of the situation less often, like ONLY on a friday or saturday? 

Do you have no ability to hold onto it so that you can have like a 1-2 day vacation off methadone?  Like with me if I had something like methamphetamine I would use it 100%, but have no problems stopping.  I just can't hold onto something like that.  Whenever people say they are I'm like HOW?!?!?! I'd have done it like the second I could have.

But yeah like no shame at all if you can't; I think if I had something like bupe or heroin I didn't have any ability to not indulge.  Except I did say no to free heroin a few times.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> When you smoke keif are you just smoking it out of a really resin'd out one-hitter or are you packing some weed in?  I always pack a little weed in so it doesn't pull through.
> 
> I still love seeing that keif is available around here but it doesn't even work for me, I'm a shatter or bust kinda guy.  I have weed in case I need to come off shatter but it literally just puts the withdrawal on hold ?



I pack a very small piece of actual bud at the bottom of the one hitter bowl so the keif doesn't suck through, then I systematically stick the head of the one hitter into the bag of keif and pull it out so the small cigarette dugout one hitter bowl is packed with a nice bowl of kief.

Makes it sound complicated, but it's not and it's a good way to get a nice buzzed off a hit or too.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Why don't you just take advantage of the situation less often, like ONLY on a friday or saturday?



That's the goal now. For the first few days of getting my amphetamine scripts back and having an extra amount of benzos so I've ended up taking some sort of benzo/amp combo every day, but I know I'm NOW(*edit) at the point where I need to take 5-7 days off amps/benzos if I want to have the magic of the combo be at it's best when I dose a combo again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good luck man!  I've seen you take _epic _doses that otherwise would put me out for so many hours lol.  It's nice to get to live the high life for a while.

the 1mg alprazolam + dabs has me feeling *so good* as the caffeine wears off.  I think I'm about to get some sleep ??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

stayed up all night, no sleep, from caffeine and dabs

so I took 1mg alprazolam + dabs

going to get good sleep even if I have to take more xanax just to get there.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Give the pills time to work we all can't be martyred in the winter of our discontent...

and I did and it feels good.  It just needs a while.  I wish alprazolam kicked in significantly quicker sometimes but this is a sick buzz.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
16oz 8% abv can

At home bored. Need to make something to eat and some coffee. It's nice outside but it feels like one of those stay inside low key days.


----------



## sub21lime

90mgs methadone
1500mgs gabapentin spread out through morning.
6000iu vit D3
Prolly about 2 grams mixed strains of some dank nugs smoked out of pipe and bong.
Bowl of high cbd weed out of bong.
Cup of green/blueberry tea(with 1tsp matcha added)
45mins of guided mindfulnes medatation.
Fat cup of coffee to stay awake during my medatation.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1mg alprazolam
220mg naproxen
dabs dabs dabs big fat dabs juicy fat dabs


----------



## Hylight

even if its an f'n coffee, absolutely 
anything and everything so that sobriety
doesn't have to be a major concern. 

serious could there be a negative sobriety 
that is worse than sobriety mixed with some 
other alterations. 

i would even try to get high on sugar to try
to combat somber sobriety.

so anything i can anyday everyday. haaaaaa


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg alprazolam
Couple hits of bud

No amphetamine again today. Probably last day with benzos for a bit too or if anything one more small clonazepam dose. Still have to try to be productive though. Also gotta recovery in the diet department and get some good nourishment in me after my past 5-7 or so days


----------



## sub21lime

145mgs methadone
3200mg gabapentin(spread out doses from 3am to now 945am) got a killer nod going on 

Cup of lemon ginger tea
2 Cups of black coffee (woke up at 2:30am :/ so im tired)
1 bowl high cbd/low thc (witches web)
2 bong bowls pineapple diesel and cherry ak47
Vitamin B complex with
8000iu vitamin D3

Going to try and do at least 20 mins of Mindfulness medatation before noon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nothing, I went into a panic attack and it was quite terrible and am thoroughly suicidal now

just had 1 dab


----------



## Effect

^ Jesus Captain, hope your doing better now and if not, get yourself somewhere safe. Hate to preach, but shit man please take care of yourself.

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam (last one in the stash hoping I don't have to worry about any Minor w/d)
Few hits of bud (also last of the stash)
.3g dope (spent money I shouldn't have to buy)
16oz can of 8% abv (spent almost the last of the money between this and gas so..)

Nearly broke and kinda pissed. Gotta try to keep myself together and put some cash together without doing anything stupid. No bud or benzos left, but really gotta try to keep the head up and look at the positives. 

I did just get a carton of cigarettes despite trying to seriously cut back so that's something. Also have an excuse to start playing Call of Duty again after talking 5 or so days off minus a few games the yesterday.


----------



## sub21lime

40mins guided mindfulnes medatation
145mgs methadone
2 bowls weed/pipe (withches web~ high cbd/low thc strain i crossed last summer)
2 Bowl of witches web with witches web oil on top, smoked out of glass bong.
Vitamin B complex with 
8000iu vitamin D3 and magnesium chloride.
Cup of lemon balm passion flower ginger tea 
Cup of black coffee 
Blueberry yerba mate in a can


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red thai kratom shortly after waking up
Cup of hot chocolate mixed with a bit of instant coffee
Small cup of black coffee
An additional 3g of kratom (3h later)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 dab, food


----------



## Hylight

food for thought

coffee 
water
and denial. lol.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam (got a few more 2s from a trade)
24oz 8% abv


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Smoked small bowl my friend gave me
Coffee & Cig

Took it fairly easy this morning. Wish I could say the same about the afternoon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lots of food, disgusting crap but I eat to "live", an act I'm used to doing

2 dabs

not feeling well.  I would take xanax but I don't want to just sleep later.  This sucks.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
2 one hitters of keif
Drinking a 24oz can of 8% abv right now

Probably get an energy drink after and go home and play CoD. I also have an application I really gotta fill out today for a position I want. I hope I'm not too late already.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> not feeling well. I would take xanax but I don't want to just sleep later. This sucks.



Would you ever consider getting back on low dose bupe for depression?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Would you ever consider getting back on low dose bupe for depression?



I would not do this to myself.  It is literally probably one of the very, very few things that will work for my type of mental fuck-uppetry.  Buprenorphine, methamphetamine, 2c-_ stuff really would put me in a lasting better mood for the long haul.  None of that shit is particularly good for anyone though.  Buprenorphine was terribly psychologically and physically addictive to me.  I'd probably end up thin again on methamphetamine and have already lost a great deal of weight from grief earlier this year.  I would still do 2c-_ again but I like it too much and used to use it 3x or more in a week.  I still have the visuals, it's not like I "need more of it" for permeating effects.  *shrugs*

I woke up feeling better.  I'm going to try getting a better handle on my issues over time.  I've learned how to reel my mind in from depression/panic a bit better as I go along and I always give myself "time" before impulsively doing anything. 

Thanks for the concern Effect, you are a great person.

*my morning fix *just like 1 or 2 dabs.


----------



## Hylight

wax 
opiate
and not that much

way too much sugar.


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> I always give myself "time" before impulsively doing anything


 this is something im learning atm with the help of medatation and therapy. Getting ready for my tapering off of methadone. 
Anyways, this morning ive had ~
145mg methadone
Bong bowl of bud with dab on top
Cup black coffee
Cup of lemon ginger tea with passion flower and lemom balm added.
Marb black cigs.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Love black coffee.  Wish I had brought the rest of the pot I made with me.  

Still wide awake though so I guess it worked out.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks for the concern Effect, you are a great person.



Thanks a lot for saying that Cap. I've seen you help and direct so many over the years in this community and that means a lot from you. Glad you felt a little better when you woke yesterday.

My morning doses:
45mg methadone
2 hits of the last of my kief (hopefully my roommate has some bud or something cause it's his day off)
24oz can 

Decided to give cold copping some clonazepam in Boston a chance despite the light rain and it worked out despite paying a little more than I would have liked. Half of me says the key now is to keep doses low if I keep up the intake of benzos and part of me says don't plan out the daily intake and just get a couple good uses out of the small stash.
Anyway...

1.5mg clonazepam

Now back at home trying to make the most of the best of this Saturday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

From what others tell me about Boston it sounds more wild than fucking Miami by like ten-fold.  

My morning fix:  sipping coffee, literally snapping off the dab I'm about to have.  Decent day thus far. 

I have "ok" normals and highs but extremely low lows, and bad suicidal depression I'm working on.  One day at a time, etc.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> From what others tell me about Boston it sounds more wild than fucking Miami by like ten-fold.



Yea certain parts (mainly one) of the city have gained national notorious reputation of being like the wold west open air because on a very small mile or so radius they have 2 shelters, 3 halfway/sober houses, 2 methadone clinics, needle exchange, a place that you go to when you've had enough and they get you into a detox or other services when you've had enough and lastly a hospital that takes public health insurance and sees a lot of overdoses. The article I'll post below, if anyone is interested, describes the area a little bit but exaggerated some aspects and missed others all together but what can you expect from a major news paper.






						Life and loss on Methadone Mile
					

Some come to this part of Boston to get high. Some come to get clean, ducking into clinics where they receive medicine to free them from heroin’s grasp. The people here call it Methadone Mile, and it is the heart of Massachusetts’ raging opioid crisis.




					apps.bostonglobe.com
				




So pretty much all along this area you run into the true gamut of all types of users from people serious about recovery to the very worst of the homeless and many who are somewhere in the middle you find people who have what your looking for as far as pills (most selling to buy crack dope) and other small time middle men trying to push dope on any white boy they see. I pass on that as I have connects slightly outside Boston proper I'd use for dope/coke when it's needed. I'm about a 13 minute drive to the area I mentioned above so some days I just go check the scene.

Additions since my post this morning:
1.5g dope shot I got for middling a play
2 more 24oz cans throughout the afternoon playing CoD.
Coffee and a couple cigs

I just bought a sub sandwich and am watching the Bruins vs Maple Leafs game and casually sipping some beers.

Sorry for such a long post. I like to get things out here. And Captain I relate so much to the day to day mental states you describe. I respect your knowledge of your body and what you can put in it a lot while at the same time recognizing the things that can take you down mentally.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds like heaven on earth, Effect. 

I just popped 1mg alprazolam. Should be feeling it soon.  I’m sure by the time I want to go to sleep I’ll be comfy.


----------



## Effect

^ Haha Cap, some days it is bro and I wonder why they all can't feel like this. Others I question where I went wrong and and find myself people watching obviously happy others/couples, and I question what is wrong with me.

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
Couple hits off a roach my roommate gave me. Hopefully can figure out my cannabis situation soon.

Had to make a dry run into Boston today to mAke sure I can find a satellite hospital building tomorrow where I have a cardiologist appointment. Normally navigation is something I strive with, but because tomorrow is the Boston Marathon (Biggest in the USA participant wise, I felt like going into the city this morning which is still where I am now enjoying the beautiful day.

Of course handling my social business in the city per usual I was pointed in the right direction I found a nice old Spanish man with a cane with 1mg alprazolam for a modest sum that I couldn't pass up.

Added 1mg alprazolam

Enjoying the nice weather in the city as I make the long walk to where I parked my roommates car.

All the best everyone


----------



## sub21lime

So im not going to add my medatation to this list anymore due to the fact that its not a drug. It does however give me feelings like im on drugs.
 Anyways, this morning ive had ~

120mg methadone
600mg gabapentin
Bowl of cbd weed with headband dab on top
Cup of chamomile,tulsi, lemon ginger tea/toast

About to go out to my medatation garden/hut to smoke a bong bowl or 2, do some zen medatation and maybe a lil yoga. Might have a cup of coffee if i start nodding.


----------



## Nightraver

Monday the best morning of the week by far aka script collection day 
So so far today 18 X 300mg Gabapentin oral 4x 20mg ox insulfated and a bong of Rolex og to soon be followed by another bong of lemon sherbet and some tobacco and seeing as it's sunny again I may actually get some work done ?


----------



## Effect

Shitty rainy day and I have to head into Boston soon for a cardiologist appointment and of course it's marathon day.

45mg methadone
1.5mg alprazolam
5mg amphetamine
.02mg clonidine

Getting a coffee then have my roommate drive me to the subway stop to head into the city cause I'm definitely not driving on marathon monday


----------



## sub21lime

Currently at home eatting dank pasta about to take vit d3,vit b complex, magnesium chloride and noproxen.
 This morning ive had
140mg methadone (may take more)
2 grams Tylenol
Marb black cigs
A tulsi,borage and nettle tincture mix (tablespoon)
Couple bowls of strong weed/glass pipe, with cbd rosin on top. Think thats it


----------



## Iceman1216

two cups of nice coffee with Amaretto creamer ( as close as i can get to alcohol my FAVORITE  DOC )
20 mg of NORCO
Hope to start tapper today??
But not really sure I want to get off them
Time will tell
have a RX and legitimate pain and condition to be on them
Just Addiction scare the shit out of me


----------



## Hylight

^ nice man.

addiction scares me the most 
then next is p.a.w.s


----------



## Hylight

i am now at only 2 to 5mg hydrocodone
every day or every other day

i am still trying to quit completely

and continue to try to find a relief 
somehow from p.a.w.s

grief 
no energy ..
progress


----------



## Iceman1216

same here , when I went CT, from the same 30 mg!!
just such a fucked up feeling
The mental of this shit is the worst
yes withdrawals Hurt , but Paws is like a dull rake being pulled down my back!!
Like WTF is this, and when will it end
something ( anything) comes up and I need to straighten out so 10 mgs of NORCO to the rescue ?


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
16oz of Mike's Harder (cheap for a single at the local Indian convenience store)
Gonna get a coffee or a Monster soon

Hopefully get some buds today. Probably take another .5mg clonazepam soon and that's it for the benzos for the day. My poor GABA receptor sites with the alcohol too though.

Have some jobs I applied for to follow up on today too.


----------



## sub21lime

160mg methadone(been doing labor work on top of jogging so my methadone is not working like it normally does.will I ever be ready to get off methadone??...) 
20mgs dxm
Bowl of weed/pipe(cbd)
Bong bowl of high grade weed
I may take a dab or 2, idk. I have a 10oclock doc appt. so I may wait to take dabs til after my appt. 
 Not really looking forward to today. Have a lot to do on very little sleep. Been also having teeth pain and lots of headaches.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just 1 dab.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
3-4 small hits of bud

Trying to keep my head in a good spot. Not much else to say right now.


----------



## sub21lime

Ive been having lingering anxiety with off and on anxiety attacks for the last 3-4 days. Shit sucks. I made an anti anxiety concoction out of shit i have in my cupboards which consisted of~


Maca root,mathca,l-theanine,diphenhydramine,magnesium citrate,vit b complex, vit c and holy basil extract. 
It worked ok. My anxiety has just been so bad that nothing has really been helping..
Anyways~
165mg methadone
25mg dxm
Gramish of weed/bong and pipe with dabz on one of the bong bowls
Cup of small coffee 
Marb black cigs and i think thats everything. Hope my day gets better.


----------



## Effect

Boston Bruins and Celtics won last night!

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud

About to take a few more hits of bud and might take another .5mg clonazepam. Then head home and eat and play some CoD. Not sure I'm going to have money to drink today.


----------



## Iceman1216

Lexapro 10mg
Norco  10/325
Coffee


----------



## sub21lime

So last night I was having an anxiety attack and I was looking through my closet/storage and found a bottle of 100x300mg gabapentin caps. Made my night, I’m hella stoked cus gabapentins are one of my fav pills. Anyways this morning I’ve had, not in order~
160mg methadone
Bong bowl of grapefruit sour d 
Pipe bowl of headbandxsour d
I might take a few gabapentin, idk I got fucked up on em last night and I still feel the effects at 8am
Feeling pretty damn good today.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
.25g in 2 shots (free; copped for someone)

No drinking this morning and haven't yet which is great for me, but the dope and clonazepam have me not even thinking bout hitting the liquor store. 

Definitely will drink light tonight for the Boston Bruins and Celtics games.


----------



## Effect

My morning in order:
45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
3 hits of bud
24oz 8%abv screwdriver

Found a crazy lucky situation where I met someone in the city right before it started pouring rain selling 10mg diazepam for a little more than I'd have like to have paid but it wasn't bad plus these will be good if a taper is necessary. I have a few clonazepam and about 8 diazepam left.

So after that I added,:
20mg diazepam
.5mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
Monster energy drink

Just got back home. Watching videos on the Xbox. Happy Saturday all


----------



## Iceman1216

lexapro
Caffeine
vitamins
muscle milk
fresh ground Flax seeds ( boy do I hate NORCO effects on my bowl movements 
still on a tapper
 BTW:
I love being here, Groups are the only way in 35 years I have ever kept long term sobriety & Clean time!!

I just have so much on my plate and my dose is so Low : DR prescribed ( 20-60 mg / Day for pain) I take 20-30mg.
That I don't know what to do
I am terrified of ADDICTION , knowing i am an alcoholic , and having decades of the 12 steps beat into my life!!


----------



## Iceman1216

Thanks HYLIGHT:
I will continue to work on my tapper, balanced with my ability to function!!
I have a Very bad habit of being all about me and Blowing everything up with Withdrawals, at the Totally Worst time  

I have plenty of my Norcos and, the pain from 20 mg of NORCO is not life threatening.
I have went through 4 months of chemo, and radiation
Now that SUCKS
But price of admission
Happy Easter to ALL ???


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

8mgs Buprenorphine
15mgs Amphetamine
500mgs L-Arginine
300mgs Gabapentin


----------



## sub21lime

7am-
Too much methadone
1bong bowl of weed with cbd rosin on top

10am-
2 bong bowls of weed with cbd rosin on top
Cup of coffee with 2 tablespoons of Maca Root and 2 teaspoons of Matcha (I’ve been loving this combo lately)
VitD,vitC,mag citrate,flaxseed oil and vitB complex. I may take some l-theanine
Oh yeah and marb black cigs. I think that’s it.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Small Dunks Coffee
4 hits of bud

After hitting the clinic early and dosing, I prefer coming back home and getting ready as far as hygiene goes as well as dosing my methadone "chasers" such as caffeine, benzos, bud etc.

Took a cruise into the city when I left the house again.


----------



## sub21lime

Currently smoking a bong bowl of headband on the side patio couch.

90mg methadone
Around 4 grams gabapentin
Cup of coffee with whole milk
VitD,VitC,Flaxseed oil
Gram or so of dank weed(headband 541)

I got a a lot of shit to do today. First im gonna clean the upstairs then i have more shit to do in the back yard( we have 5 acres of land)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2 grams green maeng da kratom
aaannnnd that's about all for a morning routine here unless i happen to have some bud: Then a couple puffs after shower and whatnot.
I build throughout the day with misc substances sometimes... usually just a couple more grams of kratom until I get off work.
Cannot consume the whole-leaf tea before bed or in the AM anymore as I get physically sick when I awake; have to let the leaf settle and drink the top off so gotta think ahead.
Exciting, eh? To _me_ it is as I get through a work-day with minimal damage and bank (mostly) what I work for.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
1 hit of bud
Rockstar Energy

In Boston waiting for an acquaintance to get out the shrink and pharmacy to grab some 1mg clonazepams.


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
2Bong bowls of cbd flower
Bong bowl of cherry ak47
2 dabz of chem dogxgg#4
3OOmg magnesium citrate
6000iu VitD3
Probiotic 1b cfu
Cup black coffee
500mgVitC full complex
May take some gabapentin later.

Smoking weed in my meditation hut/zen garden atm. about to do some mindfulness meditation and debating if I won’t to go for a jog.


----------



## bamos

Moringa, Green Tea, Magnesium, Clonazepam, Caffeine, Oxycodone

/edit: Pseudoephedrine, Triprolidine


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2 hits of bud (almost out)
1mg clonazepam
5mg diazepam
25mg promethazine

Need some caffeine in me.


----------



## tremours

smoking a joint and finishing off a 4 loko from yesterday. i still can't be sure if should be panicking about my lost cards in my wallet because oddly enough the only one i still have is my bank card so really the only one that matters unless i get carded for cigs or alc


----------



## Carlton6152

Wake up. Take some hot rails or smoke my bubble.. then have my morning cigarette after then straight to take a shit. that's a pretty damn casual mornin if I say so my self hahaha


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
1800mg gabapentin(almost out :/ too bad cus I love this drug)
800mg IBU with 2 grams Tylenol (toothache)
2 bowls cbd weed /bong and pipe
1 big bong bowl of headband
1 dab (dab bong)
Marb black cigs
Vitamins
Black coffee 
 About to make a carrot juice, do a lil yoga then go for a run


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

Light morning. I'll update in the how high thread later with hopefully something that has me feeling superb.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 big dab and feeling a bit better, though still crappy.  totally jelly of a morning line fix that sounds fucking rad.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud I was able to scrounge

Feeling good. Nice weather morning. Time to get some caffeine in me.


----------



## sub21lime

140 mg methadone(I’m gonna try and stay at 140 for a couple weeks then drop down to 130 or 135)
2 Bong bowls of cbd weed with a dabs worth of oil on top of both
2 Pipe bowls of headband
2 grams Tylenol (toothache)
5000iu VitD3
VitB Complex
500mg vit c complex
Gonna make something healthy for bfast,do some yoga/meditation then read a lil. All before I have to start working. I love working at home and making my own hours .

Have a good day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

coffee (brewing now)
dabs

feels good man, I woke up finally feeling like life was worth living for a change


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> feels good man, I woke up finally feeling like life was worth living for a change


 That’s awesome man good for you.  I take it you’ve been dealing with some pretty intense paws?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sub21lime said:


> That’s awesome man good for you.  I take it you’ve been dealing with some pretty intense paws?


I think the "paws" ended about 1 year after I quit

I just feel like shit all the time because of panic disorder, PTSD, depression that has been going on for well over 10 years (probably more like 20 years), I prefer to be alone more than I do enjoy the company of other people almost all the time.  My mind is a pile of crap.  

I would go on a huge spiel but it's not a big deal.  I'm "working on it" and going to do what I have to in order to get help.  Some PTSD symptoms were never going to go away and it was making me deeply suicidal to have to deal with it for oh... I don't know.  eight years now.  Eight years of PTSD symptoms.  I'm starting to be a bit more optimistic about my waking life.  It's not like a walk in the park but it's not terrible all the time now, at least for today.  I am hoping that it lasts.  I think getting on the right medication was a huge plus.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
1 hit of bud (Need more bad, especially if I'm gonna try and lower the benzos)

Pretty shitty morning weather wise and in general. Hopefully this day will turn around.


----------



## Iceman1216

10 mg Lexapro
Curcumin for knees 
true focus -  for brain damage from opiates
MYPROSTAT - some funky ginseng pill for Peeing at night ( works)

7th Day no opiates


----------



## bamos

two cups of black coffee, triphala, moringa, CBD, 2mg clonazepam, 300mg pregabalin


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
16oz Mike's Harder

Didn't know what to expect when I woke up this morning, but shit has turned out decent all things considered.


----------



## tremours

so right now i was drinking a 4 loko and  a little stoned, so i call my parents to see how their doing and after i go and check the mail and inside is envelope with my name on it with all my cards inside. sometimes people do things that change your day. maybe i should just stop getting drunk and losing my shit, but i love that person who went out of their way to give it back to me


----------



## LucidSDreamr

60 mg hydro 4 mg lorazpema

minimal high after a full week tolerance break from all pills.  

disspointed i would think this wouldve been enough after that t break


----------



## Effect

tremours said:


> so right now i was drinking a 4 loko and  a little stoned, so i call my parents to see how their doing and after i go and check the mail and inside is envelope with my name on it with all my cards inside. sometimes people do things that change your day. maybe i should just stop getting drunk and losing my shit, but i love that person who sent out of their way to give it back to me


 I've had multiple occasions when I overestimated my benzo tolerance and lost wallets and IDs I thought I'd never get back, but faith in portions of humanity or karma   prevailed and my items found their way back to me. I've done the same with people's IDs and such when occasions presented themselves.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
2 hits of keif 
(bud tolerance too high and all out for now anyway)

Going to get a coffee and a 16oz can of Mikes Harder. Celtics vs Bucs today


----------



## Ganjcat

Just a ciggarate I never dose straight after I up i like to see how I feel first and I felt fine (I did take 1500+mg codeine last night came downstrairs to raid the fridge at 3 am like one of those resident evil zombie I was just playing) so decided to stay sober until i feel i feel nice now so i know i can take some codeine to many people imo dont listen to what their body tells them and takes drugs when they dont need to especially when your taking multidrugs and it all catches up to you thats all i saying


----------



## weekend addiction

Morning meds:
8mg Suboxone
1mg Prazosin (for hypervigilance)
100mg vistaril
As well as my morning supplements: ginseng, ginkgo biloba, green tea extract, guarana, fish oil , multi vitamin, 200mg caffeine pill, a generic soda and Nicorette gum.

This and some Latuda have kept me sane and sober. And feeling pretty darn healthy sinnce I added supplements from the dollar store. I'm out of l the anime though but I get hella gabapentin today. I take massive doses of GABA 3 days a month and other than that 100 percent sober. Which is great cause I got a 9 month old and a very sick spouse who count on me.


----------



## Effect

^ what's up weekend bro?

45mg methadone
Lots of the new bud
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

No benzos yet today and hopefully at all. Loving the new buds. Watching game 2 of Toronto vs Philly tonight.


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think getting on the right medication was a huge plus.


I use to be against those types of medications(SSRIs,anti psychotics,benzodiazepines etc. and for damn good reasons) up until a couple of years ago. What I tell myself and others now is that life is to short to be miserable, depressed and (fill the blank) all the time. If you yourself (talking about everyone) has tried and tried but can’t fix the problem, then therapy and meds can literally save your life.
Now I don’t think just any and everyone that walks into mental health be prescribed meds without first changing there diet( eating more plant foods and less processed foods) exercising and meditating. And if None of those work then meds should be your next option next to therapy. I’m currently in therapy and waiting to see the med doc. So I congradulate you. I’ve been reading your post for almost 10 years now and am just amazed at the 180 you have made in your life. You inspire and give me motivation to get clean off methadone. If I were you I would have relapsed by now. (I know I shouldn’t talk like that but am just being honest)I don’t know you but you seem like a real strong dude. Your doing great man keep it up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sub21lime said:


> I use to be against those types of medications(SSRIs,anti psychotics,benzodiazepines etc. and for damn good reasons) up until a couple of years ago. What I tell myself and others now is that life is to short to be miserable, depressed and (fill the blank) all the time. If you yourself has tried and tried but can’t fix the problem, then therapy and meds can literally save your life.
> Now I don’t think just any and everyone that walks into mental health be prescribed meds without first changing there diet( eating more plant foods and less processed foods) exercising and meditating. And if None of those work then meds should be your next option next to therapy. I’m currently in therapy and waiting to see the med doc. So I congradulate you. I’ve been reading your post for almost 10 years now and am just amazed at the 180 you have made in your life. You inspire and give me motivation to get clean off methadone. If I were you I would have relapsed by now. (I know I shouldn’t talk like that but am just being honest)I don’t know you but you seem like a real strong dude. Your doing great man keep it up.


I am managing to go through a severe hardship right now and keep it together.  I thought I was ready to face the world and I wasn't, I broke down and cried within just a few minutes being triggered by the smallest things.  I think I'm going to take 1mg alprazolam every 4 hours if needed.  

Something quite terrible happened and I'm still reeling from it.  

My morning fix was a dab and now adding on 1mg alprazolam.


----------



## sub21lime

Pete556 said:


> to many people imo dont listen to what their body tells them and takes drugs when they dont need to especially when your taking multidrugs and it all catches up to you thats all i saying


Your absolutely right. I had that problem my whole life up until recently. If you wake up feeling great then keep that feeling going. Hold on to that feeling as long as possible. Feeling good naturally is awesome. 
Anyways so far today I’ve had-
140mg methadone
Couple bowls of cbd/thc bud 
Coupe dabs
When I get home I’m gonna make some Yerba mate,matcha,turmeric/ginger root,green tea and licorice root tea. 
Also plan on taking a stack consisting of l phenylamine, l theanine,caffeine, hordenine hcl,flaxseed oil, vit c,vit   d3,magnesium citrate,vit b complex and a probiotic  with 1billion cfu. This combo really perks me up and helps keep anxiety at bay.  Been really enjoying this stack.(throw some gabapentin in the mix and wow I feel like a million bucks)
I had to cut back my drug use so I bought a bunch of supplements like nootropics,vitamins,minerals,amino acids,herbs etc.


----------



## Effect

Been having to wake up earlier too avoid the line at my quickly growing, single dosing window clinic. Its ran so poorly. My counseling and groups stopped in December and although I can't complain about less hoops, I can't phase up for take homes.

45mg methadone
Nice wake and bake session
16oz 8% abv can

Another rainy day North of Boston. Bout to head back to my spot and play some xbox I guess. No point staying out right now.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Tramadol, Sertraline, Lamotrigine and a latte.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

caffeine, a dab.  probably not enough to get me through the day; going to throw some xanax in later/soon.


----------



## Effect

Have had a pretty solid morning so far..

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
4 hits of bud
.25g dope

Getting my amphetamine refills today. Check in the "How High" thread later.


----------



## marley is good

drugs


----------



## Effect

.25g dope
45mg methadone
Taking 1 hitters of bud
16oz 8% abv can
Monster Energy drink
1mg clonazepam

Got my haircut this morning. Needless to say I was a little drowsy in the chair. Getting a haircut feels great in general, but today was even more pleasant than usual.

Happy Friday People


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
40mg Adderall XR

Feeling like it's gonna be a solid day despite the continuing clouds and rain


----------



## sub21lime

^^ all clear skys here in southern or ^^

This morning I had-
135mgs methadone
2 bong bowls of high cbd/low thc weed
1 bong bowl of strong weed (headband 707)
4 marb black cigs
Currently drinking spiced yerba mate tea.

That’s it I think. I’m still gonna take some supplements and make a veggie fruit juice or smoothie and call it a morning. Gotta lot of work to do today.


----------



## Ganjcat

Weather is great today  

100 grams poppyseed tea with about a 300mgs of codeine


----------



## axe battler

40mg dxm
85mg methadone
10mg diazepam
"Some" vaped 3fpm off foil
Another 50ml methadone for good measure.

Need to stop dipping into my take homes grrr


----------



## sub21lime

Its a beautiful and sunny day in my neck of the woods. Gonna try and get as much outdoor work as i can before it gets to hot. 

So far ive had~
20mgs dxm
2100mg gabapentin(stagger dosing 300-600mgs every 40-60mins)may take more
90mgs methadone
1 dab
Bowl of good weed/pipe
Bowl cbd/thc weed out of pipe
Few marb black cigs
Will prolly smoke some bong bowls of my cbd/thc weed here in a lil bit.
Yerba mate tea

About to take some vitamin d, make a cup of spiced chai tea or another cup of yerba mate.


----------



## axe battler

Sub21blime, I've noticed your methadone doses seem to vary greatly on a day to day basis, and you seem to mention you get nodded out too. I get weekly take homes, and would like to try and use my meds both for maintenance, esp. to stay away from smack, but to also get a nice high with every so often (which is the only thing that will keep me away from smack, so I suppose this IS harm reduction!)
Do you find on days where your dose goes from say 170mg to 70mg, you feel discomfort or anxiety?
Currently get 80ml per day, and usually double up on pick up day, which leaves me about 65mg per day for the rest of the week.
I'm thinking of attempting to taper to 40-50ml if possible without telling my doc and be able to have recreational doses a couple of times a week.
I know, I know, but I'm not ready to quit, and if this keeps me away from H then it's gotta be a good thing, right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I wonder that too because I have no methadone experience.  I imagine there would be a crap-ton of bad feels from a random dose shift but I've seen people with take-homes before that varied doses and didn't seemingly feel terrible all the time.  It' s a good question. 

If it keeps you from using heroin then yes that is progress.  Keep up the good work ax battler.


----------



## axe battler

Thanks Captain.

I should also note though, that on days I do double dose, I never get a nod on, I just feel a nice little buzz, like DHC used to at about 300mg back before I got a big habit.


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> Sub21blime, I've noticed your methadone doses seem to vary greatly on a day to day basis, and you seem to mention you get nodded out too. I get weekly take homes, and would like to try and use my meds both for maintenance, esp. to stay away from smack, but to also get a nice high with every so often (which is the only thing that will keep me away from smack, so I suppose this IS harm reduction!)
> Do you find on days where your dose goes from say 170mg to 70mg, you feel discomfort or anxiety?
> Currently get 80ml per day, and usually double up on pick up day, which leaves me about 65mg per day for the rest of the week.
> I'm thinking of attempting to taper to 40-50ml if possible without telling my doc and be able to have recreational doses a couple of times a week.
> I know, I know, but I'm not ready to quit, and if this keeps me away from H then it's gotta be a good thing, right?


Well I’ve been on mdones for around 4 years now. I get 5 days worth at a time (which is a good thing cus it keeps me from using to much) I’m prescribed 150mgs a day but have been slowly going down on my dose and keeping the extra for when I really need it. I’ve gotten my dose down to 135 on most days. But my metabolism is really fast and I do a lot of outdoor work so is the summer my dose never holds all me. 
And when I do catch a good nod its usually when I take gabapentin with my dose and smoke some weed or when I take benzos (I do no recommend taking benzos with opiates due to all the risk) I sometimes take some dxm or Tagamet before my dose to make it stronger. (And trust me it will make your dose hit you harder) But there’s a down side to poteniating with dxm and tag. Do not take em everyday or you will withdrawal without em!  
Oh and to answer your question, everyone reacts to methadone differently so my answer may not help. But yes if I take different doses everyday I don’t feel stable and get anxious. That’s why I don’t do it everyday and I make sure I have something to compensate like gabapentin, extra  mdones or some anti anxiety med. but say if if I take some at night, I’ll take less the next morning. And it’s pretty rare of me to eat extra mdones in the morning and when I do it’s like once every couple of months. Take notes and journal how you feel everyday. Even log the drugs you take and dose amount in msg. I’m not sure if that helped or not.


----------



## sub21lime

Oh and if your on mdones everyday then it works dif if you were to just take em here and there. Its like there’s a delayed reaction if your addicted to dones. You’d have to take extra for 3-5 days before you’d get that feel good nod out feeling. Idk it’s hard to explain. Methadone and suboxone are very strange drugs once you’ve been on em for a good amount of time. But if your really looking for a buzz then do reasearch on potentiating opiates (in your case mdones, but it works all the same) 
Your gonna have to experiment and see what works best for you.  
My number 1 go to for a killer buzz is mixing gabapentin with dose and smoking weed. The combo for me feels a lil like heroin. And that keeps me from going out getting a bag of dope(opiates or speed) The downside to gabapentin is that they are addictive and have pretty shitty withdrawals so don’t take em everyday. Tolerance also builds very fast.


----------



## axe battler

Yeah it kind of confirmed what I thought, so it was helpful, thanks.
Only just recently started potentiating with dxm, I'll bear in mind that I shouldn't do it often! I think I'll try and taper down and treat myself to larger doses occasionally. If I'm not getting high on 85ml, I might as well not be getting high on 50ml!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks for explaining sublime.  I woke up and I haven't done anything yet.  I will probably dab in a bit.  I am feeling like crap already.


----------



## Effect

Wow, I actually think I forgot to post in this thread yesterday for the first time in quite a while. It was the usual plus 1mg clonaz and 20mg amp. Now the afternoon was crazy, but alas; yesterday has passed and hope everyone got by comfortably. On to today:

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
3 hits of bud
.25g dope

Even as I post this at 10pm, I'm just about to crack open my first and only alcoholic beverage of the day which is always a win in my book.

Bruins won and clinched the series while the Celtics just continue to be embarrassing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Wow, I actually think I forgot to post in this thread yesterday for the first time in quite a while.


Good to know you are alright man. 

I've had a few drinks.  I don't think I want more.  I just kind of want to stay where I'm at I guess.  Boring, I know.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Good to know you are alright man.
> 
> I've had a few drinks.  I don't think I want more.  I just kind of want to stay where I'm at I guess.  Boring, I know.


 I'm feeling the same way right now. Don't really feel like working through the second half of my can, but probably slowly will. It's nice to know that I'm not one of those people who can't stop drinking until everything is gone. 

I also know that it's probably not great to get into the routine of justification of my own habits and vices by comparing myself to those who are in worse situations than mine. That's like a beginning staple in almost any form of treatment available for addictions of any nature.


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> Only just recently started potentiating with dxm, I'll bear in mind that I shouldn't do it often!


Oh and If your wanting results from the dxm then I’d take it about 1-1.5 hours before your dose. You may not notice anything the first day but by the 2nd or 3rd day it’ll feel like your taking x2 doses or more. I take 20-40mg of dxm. And when I do take it which isn’t very often,it works. And remember not to take poteniataters for longer than 3-5 days at a time or you will withdrawal without em. 
I’m glad I could I help.


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks for explaining sublime.


No problem Captain. Hope your feeling better today.

Today I’ve had~
130mg methadone (can get away with taking less if I’m taking gabapentin through out the day)
1500mg gabapentin(stager dosing)
2 marb black cigs

What I plan on having-
Organic Yerba mate
1 or 2 bong bowls of high grade weed
1 or 2 bong bowls of cbd weed
Vit D and probiotic

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## axe battler

sub21lime said:


> Oh and If your wanting results from the dxm then I’d take it about 1-1.5 hours before your dose. You may not notice anything the first day but by the 2nd or 3rd day it’ll feel like your taking x2 doses or more. I take 20-40mg of dxm. And when I do take it which isn’t very often,it works. And remember not to take poteniataters for longer than 3-5 days at a time or you will withdrawal without em.
> I’m glad I could I help.



So I have to take dxm for 2-3 days in a row before I notice potentiation? I.have noticed some difference when I use dxm, but not a lot, but this could be because I only doses half an hour or so before my methadone (I use liquid syrup).


----------



## marley is good

"we got this new drug..   DXM"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

sub21lime said:


> No problem Captain. Hope your feeling better today.


I do actually.  I just woke up and had a dab or two.  Taking it easy.


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> So I have to take dxm for 2-3 days in a row before I notice potentiation? I.have noticed some difference when I use dxm, but not a lot, but this could be because I only doses half an hour or so before my methadone (I use liquid syrup).


Since your using the syrup I’d recommend taking it AT least 45mins before your dose,preferably an hour. And I don’t really like to suggest Tagamet due to the long term side effects of not have any stomach acid to break down food..BUT Tagamet work like 100x better than dxm imo. The same rule applys with the tag, hour before dose and give it 2-3 days to start working.  Oh and try eating a snack with your dose preferably a fatty snack and that always makes my dose stronger,work longer.like I said before, do your research and experiment. But I’m more than willing to give advice.


----------



## sub21lime

Currently in taxi on my way home.
This morning~
135mgs methadone 
1500mg gabapentin
Pipe bowl cbd/thc bud

When I get home~
Organic Yerba mate, turmeric, ginger tea
More weed(cbd and thc)
Might take a dab
Vit d, vit c ,probiotic and bioperine

Also plan on juicing some beets and throwing in some Maca Root 

I’m really hoping my day goes smooth and I’m not bombarded by anxiety once my morning buzz goes away. I’ve had this lingering anxiety for 2-3 weeks and some days it debilitating. I need to exercise and meditate more cus I’ve been slacking in that area. I’ve noticed I’m a much happier and calmer person when I run and meditate at least 5x a week.
Sorry for all the rambling I’ve been doing these last few days.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a dab and then screaming, a lot, because fuck life that's why

the dab then settled in and I stopped screaming that is always a plus (y)


----------



## sub21lime

This Morning~
135mgs mdones
Yerba mate, chamomile and lavender tea
Bowl of good weed with dab on top
2 bowls cbd weed/ bong n pipe
Probiotic 
VitD washed down with a carrot/broccoli juice


----------



## Effect

This morning was the usual

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
Hit of bud
24oz can

I'll be posting here again in a matter of hours. Or maybe I'll wait till 4 AM the following day again.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

A latte and in oxy bliss. Been up all night enjoying a mini-binge over the past 14 hours.


----------



## schizopath

20mg of ketamine and met social worker amd y drug councelor.


----------



## Nightraver

No oxycontin today but 16mg of suboxone sublingual at seven this morning and between eleven and half one sixteen times 300 Gabapentin and plenty of weed and cigs and actually feeling a lot better than I thought I would.Will have the same tomorrow


----------



## sub21lime

I cut back on weed to mainly lower my tolerance and only slept a few hours last night. Been having rem rebound causing me to have crazy dreams and nightmares. Woke up wired with high anxiety.  I’m pretty sure that’s why I’ve been anxious these last couple weeks. I’ve been so busy I didn’t stop to think that weed was the reason. I’m almost positive the gabapentin I take a few times a week was masking the weed withdrawals. It happens when I take a day or 2 off gaba. I thought it was gaba wds but Ill take gaba and still not %100. I’ll take dabs and get all euphoric and a feeling of relief.
I went from smoking 5-7 grams a day(dabs not included) to around 2 grams and a lot less dab hits and no smoking the last 2-3 hours before bed.

Anyways sorry for the rambling, my methadone and gaba are kicking so yeah.

This morning ~
150mgs mdones
2400mg gabapentin(stager dosed)
Bowl of cbd weed/pipe
Bowl of lemon kush with a lil dab on top
Marb black cigs

My goal today is to try and stay positive and get as much work done as I can ( garden work )

EDIT: 1200mg of more gabapentin,
L-Phenylalanine, Caffeine, L-Theanine and Hordenine HCl ( all in one supplement ) Waited an hour and smoked 2 bowls of weed out of the bong. I feel good atm, relaxed and stimulated.
I really enjoy this stack. I take it once or twice every couple of weeks so I get the full effects/benefits.
Alright back to garden work, hope you guys are happy and well!?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RESCUE dab.  Omg.  I need to get going so badly.  So terribly badly.  I can't even think this is sludge.


----------



## DeLucid

LSD and beer


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I still do not understand this "dabbing" thing. So confused. Is this a very new trend?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^People smoking little goblets of high-THC hash oil is dabbing, I believe. These concentrates have 80%+ THC content, I thought. It sprung up along the trend of breeding every little bit of THC into the nug as possible, which has been going on for the past two decades or so. Weed is a lot stronger than it used to be, to say the least. Dabbing is a way to get tons of THC in one or a couple hits. They make specific rigs for dabbing.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> ^People smoking little goblets of high-THC hash oil is dabbing, I believe. These concentrates have 80%+ THC content, I thought. It sprung up along the trend of breeding every little bit of THC into the nug as possible, which has been going on for the past two decades or so. Weed is a lot stronger than it used to be, to say the least. Dabbing is a way to get tons of THC in one or a couple hits. They make specific rigs for dabbing.



Ahh I think I understand. I don't have much experience with cannabinoids as even tiny amounts of THC gives me myoclonus (a somewhat paradoxical reaction, but a couple other people on here mentioned they did too).
What is a nug? Like, a nugget? Like a little ball of weed?


----------



## nuttynutskin

6 grams kratom, 20 mgs propranolol, ibuprofen, coffee... Yeah I'm hardcore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol that's how I feel nutty

just my meds, dab.  normal.  just getting to normal.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Ahh I think I understand. I don't have much experience with cannabinoids as even tiny amounts of THC gives me myoclonus (a somewhat paradoxical reaction, but a couple other people on here mentioned they did too).
> What is a nug? Like, a nugget? Like a little ball of weed?



Maybe a ball. Maybe it resembles something else. Pictures abound on this item online. With dabs, you're using highly concentrated cannabis extract, much more potent than a ball of very fine weed.


----------



## Xorkoth

I had half a caffeine pill this morning and ended up puffing on 25% CBD nugs all morning and afternoon.  I'm hardcore AF.  I did end up taking 1500mg of gabapentin over the afternoon and evening though and I feel great.  I was planning to go see this band I've really been wanting to see but all my friends are lame today and I don't feel like going alone so now I'm making cookies and watching TV with my girlfriend instead.


----------



## Effect

Missed the methadone today.. 

1mg clonazepam
24 oz can
.3g of some really good dope

Pissed I had to spend the money on the dope, but it's my fault.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
16oz can 8% abv

Maybe .5 clonazepam later. Trying to see if I've developed any mild dependence. Not sure where the alcohol intake plays into it all too. I'm on the emergency stash so unless I find some in the city later, I gotta keep today in check.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Missed the methadone today..
> 
> 1mg clonazepam
> 24 oz can
> .3g of some really good dope
> 
> Pissed I had to spend the money on the dope, but it's my fault.



Shouldn't the clinics still have extended hours and just give you smaller doses in case you sleep in?  Don't they know people are going to relapse if they can't get their dose for the day?  

I mean I get these things.  I don't know why "help" is structured in a way that keeps most people addicted, it's really sick.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> Shouldn't the clinics still have extended hours and just give you smaller doses in case you sleep in?  Don't they know people are going to relapse if they can't get their dose for the day?
> 
> I mean I get these things.  I don't know why "help" is structured in a way that keeps most people addicted, it's really sick.



They probably should, but they don't. They wouldn't even give it to me through that window in the side of the building they use after the store has closed but the pharmacy hasn't. Even though the pharmacist was handing it to me directly and I was taking it right then and there, they couldn't do it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Is it like federal law or something?  Do they think heroin cravings happen only once in the morning?  Addiction is not a once in the morning sort of thing.... my god. Oh well.  I'm letting it go.  

Someday, right... ?

My morning fix was just a dab, and another dab, and another dab... you see where this is going.


----------



## sub21lime

Effect said:


> Missed the methadone today..
> 
> 1mg clonazepam
> 24 oz can
> .3g of some really good dope
> 
> Pissed I had to spend the money on the dope, but it's my fault.


Ahh that sucks.

This morning~
140mg methadone
900mg gabapentin
Marb black cigs
Yerba mate tea
1 tbsp cbd infused coconut oil
2 bowls high cbd/ low thc weed ( pipe n bong)
Carrot/broccoli juice from juicer
200mgs l-theanine
Shared a joint between 3 people just a few mins ago.

Hope all you bluelighters (and greenlighters) have a great day, it’s gonna be a hot one.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> Is it like federal law or something?  Do they think heroin cravings happen only once in the morning?  Addiction is not a once in the morning sort of thing.... my god. Oh well.  I'm letting it go.
> 
> Someday, right... ?
> 
> My morning fix was just a dab, and another dab, and another dab... you see where this is going.



It's law here, I have no idea if it federal law in the US, though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> It's law here, I have no idea if it federal law in the US, though.


Gotcha, because it's not just a prescription to take to the pharmacy, it's like a pharmacy dispensary operation and the DEA is like DRUGS=EVIL!!!!!!!.  It's probably a federal thing, now that I think about it. 

My pre-noon fix is going to be another dab and probably crying in the corner alone for a while lol.  This is unbelievably stupid and I'm so frustrated with life right now.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> Gotcha, because it's not just a prescription to take to the pharmacy, it's like a pharmacy dispensary operation and the DEA is like DRUGS=EVIL!!!!!!!.  It's probably a federal thing, now that I think about it.
> 
> My pre-noon fix is going to be another dab and probably crying in the corner alone for a while lol.  This is unbelievably stupid and I'm so frustrated with life right now.



Yeah, it's not a regular prescription here. They call it a "blue script" (it's blue, regular prescriptions are green, private prescriptions are white). It has to be issued by a specially licensed doctor, given by a trained pharmacist (although I can't imagine much "training" is required in teaching one hand to hand over a bottle of methadone) and taken in front of said pharmacist, every day. Apart from Sundays and holidays, where you get take-homes in advance.


----------



## bamos

1200mg Pregabalin, 3mg Clonazepam, 1mg Alprazolam, 60mg Oxycodone IR, 1200mg elemental Magnesium, 300mg Caffeine

/edit: 0.125 Triazolam and 20mg Oxycodon IR nasal
/edit2: and now some waffles with strawberries


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
10mg diazepam
.02mg clonidine
30mg promethazine

It's a shitty rainy mother's day and I've been in Boston all morning trying to find some benzos. I called it quits for a bit and went back to the car to sip on a 24oz can. 

Debating weather or not to go back on the hunt or take the drive back to my spot with a mostly unsuccessful trip to the city. Missed one guy too literally right as he was selling the last of his 2mg clonazepams.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> 10mg diazepam
> .02mg clonidine
> 30mg promethazine
> 
> It's a shitty rainy mother's day and I've been in Boston all morning trying to find some benzos. I called it quits for a bit and went back to the car to sip on a 24oz can.
> 
> Debating weather or not to go back on the hunt or take the drive back to my spot with a mostly unsuccessful trip to the city. Missed one guy too literally right as he was selling the last of his 2mg clonazepams.



I really miss my methadone now  stupid of me to give it up. It gained 25lbs and it made me sweat a lot so I cold tukey's off 60mg.
Been thinking about going back to the methadone clinic now. Take a little heroin each day before I go so I test positive for it (only on Tramadol and DHC atm).


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Just got up a couple hours ago (took my Trazodone last night and it makes me sleep for like 16 hours), but so far:

4 cigarettes
40mg codeine (my mum left 5 co-codamol lying around)
200mg tramadol
15 drops 2.75% CBD oil (how do I figure out how many mg that is??)
250mg sertraline
150mg cyclizine


----------



## schizopath

210mg of codeine, 50mg of valium, some beers and gram of weed. Put me back to a sleep for 8 hours haha


----------



## w01fg4ng

Coffee and CBD terp dabs


----------



## sub21lime

Was having some anxiety until I burned a joint of cbd/thc weed. I cut back on weed. so as my thc levels drop my anxiety levels go up.., like way up. To the point to where I’m waking up in the morning in a panic and a feeling of dread. I’ve notice these high cbd/low thc strains help soooo much with my pot taper and anxiety. Anyways,
This Morning~

135mg methadone
200mg magnesium citrate
Marb black cigs 
1 tsp cacao powder mixed in shot glass with warm water
I think that’s it


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone (strongly considering a 5mg raise)
1.25mg clonazepam
Last hits of bud

Sipping on a 24oz can in my roommates car and pondering what to do in the short and long term. Fuck.


----------



## schizopath

30mg heroin nasal and 10mg valium


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far just 2 cigarettes.
I'm out of opiates until later today and don't wanna take anything sedating - even CBD oil - because I'm waiting on a couple deliveries and have to stay awake.


----------



## schizopath

Drank 1 cider, but this feels pretty fuckin boring without weed or any kind of uppers


----------



## Effect

Boston was popping this morning, but I luckily left the Mile before the bicycle cops started running people's info. Not that I had warrants but still.

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
1600mg gabapentin

Sitting in Southie sipping a 24oz can in the car before I get out and take a nice walk while the sun is still out.


----------



## sub21lime

130mgs mdones
1 dab 
Rolling some cbd/thc joints for the morning/day

Will take some vitamins and maybe some herbal supplements in a lil bit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Boston was popping this morning, but I luckily left the Mile before the bicycle cops started running people's info. Not that I had warrants but still.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 2.5mg clonazepam
> 1600mg gabapentin
> 
> Sitting in Southie sipping a 24oz can in the car before I get out and take a nice walk while the sun is still out.


I was under the impression the stop and frisk business was totally illegal thanks to the ACLU and court rulings?  I thought the only shit hole city that still did that was NYC?  I guess I gotta come to check this Boston city out for myself, it sounds wild.

<- my morning fix was a big dab and felt like shit until I let it set in like 30 minutes.  I was probably in cannabinoid withdrawal for a while when I was asleep; I slept 14 hours without benzos.  Oh god it was glorious, but I was kicking and turning a bit the whole way through.  Woke up feeling like shit.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> I was under the impression the stop and frisk business was totally illegal thanks to the ACLU and court rulings?  I thought the only shit hole city that still did that was NYC?  I guess I gotta come to check this Boston city out for myself, it sounds wild.
> 
> <- my morning fix was a big dab and felt like shit until I let it set in like 30 minutes.  I was probably in cannabinoid withdrawal for a while when I was asleep; I slept 14 hours without benzos.  Oh god it was glorious, but I was kicking and turning a bit the whole way through.  Woke up feeling like shit.



Ouch so im assuming you've possibly developed a light benzo dependence yourself or maybe you're just referring to the cannabinoids. I'm hopefully hitting the dispensary tomorrow myself.

And as far as the scene in Boston, In this one particular section its typically wild on the weekdays and dead on the weekends, but any day is hit or miss. I'm referring to the open air pharm market. Other hard drugs available too, but that's not why I'm down there usually. 

The cops see huge crowds and pill bottles out and exchanges and bust balls certain times of the month. Therey always have a presence down there, but some days just way more than others.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Legit I go through cannabinoid withdrawal.  It will probably happen every 12 hours I don't smoke pot or dab.  I only "use pot" to alleviate shatter withdrawal; it's not even strong enough for me to get baked on anymore.  About 8 years ago when I was smoking pot I was trying to keep it under an 8th but ideally would use about 8th a day to be as baked as I wanted to be (most days this was not $/practical).  So glad I escaped that.  

I felt fine coming off the alprazolam and just one milligram the other day was *very* effective and I'm just choosing not to take it despite how I feel.  

I have a feeling I'd get the "calendar" rotation down well and wait out those first few days of the month when everyone has appointment fills, etc.


----------



## Effect

^ ah now I got you man. Are the symptoms of cannabinoid withdrawal comparable to opioid withdrawal or is a something unique and mostly anxiety based?

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
1600mg gabapentin
24oz 8%abv screwdriver

In the city just trying to enjoy the buzz and the day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I sweat a lot, and it's not localized it's centralized, it's all over my whole body.  I'll sleep for a long time but I won't sleep well, I'll wake up a lot.  I might feel refreshed from all the sleep but I'll wake up from the tossing and turning.  No leg kicking, it's not as hellish as opiate withdrawal.  And it isn't as suicide-provoking as SSRI/opiate withdrawal.  But it's very, very stuck on the front burner of the mind.  It's very noticeable.  If I want to get up and get anything done I have to get baked. 

Maybe it is like an opiate dependency due to the downstream mu opioid activation.  I don't know.  I've accepted being addicted to cannabis though if I ever did get off it my life would "probably" get better, I just don't ever see that happening.

Woke up feeling alright, I slept a bit better than I did last night and I only needed like 7 hours.  I woke up and had a dab and started my day.  I can tell my body is still rattling with NE again so it really sucks.  There's a remarkable difference in the way your body functions "normal" vs chronic anxiety/high NE levels.  There's probably a happy in between for me but I never found it.  

So I might have a second dab soon.  May not need it, I'll see.


----------



## sub21lime

Effect- for me canna withdrawal is a mixture of bad anxiety, anxiety attacks, profuse sweating at odd times of the day or if I’m doing any type of work that involves moving, insomnia , crazy dreams aka rem rebound, quick to anger , an overwhelming feeling of jet lag and a few more I can’t think of but in my experience that’s pot withdrawal in a nutshell.  
I’ve recently went from smoking 5-7 grams a day (not being able to get stoned due to tolerance)not including all the dabs and edibles, down to where I’m at now which is prolly around 2 grams with a couple dabs in a day(half that is cbd weed)  Well my tolerance is low enough to where I can get High again. But the whole time of cutting back I exp canna withdrawals just a more mild version


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've accepted being addicted to cannabis though if I ever did get off it my life would "probably" get better, I just don't ever see that happening.


Totally agree


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wow and the anxiety, panic, crazy dreams, anger, etc. I already get from PTSD.  So yeah.  It's still fairly terrible even though I have a high baseline rate for that type of shit anyways.  Very well said sublime.  

2nd dab coming up!  Still coming to.  Ugh.


----------



## sub21lime

This morning-~

130mg methadone
1500mg gabapentin
Chi spice tea with whole milk
2 small bong bowls of high cbd/low thc weed
1 small pipe bowl med grade weed
1 tbsp matcha 

Vit d, vit c, vit b complex, l-theanine, l-phenylamine(think I spelt it right?) caffeine and a couple other amino acids I can’t remember how to spell.  
This stack with gabapentin gives a euphoric speedy feeling without the jitters.


----------



## sub21lime

Captain.Heroin said:


> Very well said sublime.


Well thank you. 

Did you notice that we posted a reply to Effect at the same time? Lol 

Hope the rest of your day goes smooth Capt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don’t think I noticed. I’ve been somewhat absent minded. 

This morning and afternoon is going about as smooth as it can be.  Had a humiliating morning.


----------



## Effect

Appreciate the explanations Capt and sublime. Fortunately I hit the dispensary yesterday and got some 32% THC sativa flower "super lemon haze"

45mg methadone
Smoked a bowl of the new bud with the roommate and headed into the Boston to check on the scene. Success in a strange but expensive meeting on some 1mg activis brand clonazepam. Wish the green TEVAs never got recalled last year.

2.5mg clonazepam
1600mg gabapentin
16oz 8% hard lemonade

Walking thru Southie debating the next moves as money was lost yesterday due to buying some bunk that wasn't even for myself.


----------



## Effect

Got up early and hit the clinic already. Not going into the city today. Just fell back to the hut. No liquor stores till 10.

45mg methadone
1.75mg clonazepam
.15mg clonidine
Taking hits of the bud and it's running out quickly. Hopefully the dispensary has this strain and my roommate is willing to go tomorrow again.

Otherwise just chilling in my room playing Xbox. Might try to get back to sleep if the clonidine kicks. Wish I had gabapentin and I don't know why. Who the fuck knows.


----------



## weekend addiction

Homemade a bitching macchiato of sorts with hot chocolatepackets and "Choc" Full  of Nuts French roast.
Also 8mg Suboxone, 200mg l theanine, and a fat dip of Grizzly mint.


It's a beautiful day tooday wish I had some gabapentin but I gotta wait for that and for vistaril!!!


----------



## sub21lime

Anxious.. Ehh. Hope my anxiety gets better. I think ive been taking to much gabapentin and am having mild dts/rebound anxiety. I guess its a good thing im almost out of em. 

Gotta love being a drug addict with little self control!!

125mgs methadone
600mgs gabapentin

Will smoke some weed (cbd and thc) and take some vitamins here shortly.

Im gonna take a jog and do a lil yoga. Hope you guys have a good day.


----------



## maxalfie

My day started with a couple of hits of crack on the pipe followed by smoking a bag of heroin. I am trying to hold off doing the second bag of heroin until this afternoon.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
4-5 hits of the 32% bud (like one hit left, hopefully dispensary again today)

Drinking a 24oz screwdriver. Supposed to have group at the clinic in 45. Wasn't even supposed to get dosed this morning till after group I believe but I guess cause I just signed up for the group last week, my reminder wasn't in the methadone dispensing system. 

Not sure if I'll go cause they didn't remind me even though I know full well I signed up for it. I got individual counseling at 1 tomorrow anyway that I'm definitely going to anyway.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Appreciate the explanations Capt and sublime. Fortunately I hit the dispensary yesterday and got some 32% THC sativa flower "super lemon haze"
> 
> 45mg methadone
> Smoked a bowl of the new bud with the roommate and headed into the Boston to check on the scene. Success in a strange but expensive meeting on some 1mg activis brand clonazepam. Wish the green TEVAs never got recalled last year.
> 
> 2.5mg clonazepam
> 1600mg gabapentin
> 16oz 8% hard lemonade
> 
> Walking thru Southie debating the next moves as money was lost yesterday due to buying some bunk that wasn't even for myself.


That sounds so bomb.  Lemon haze always been good to me.  

<-- having my first dab, and I gotta get going soon and I'm not high enough *oh no*


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> That sounds so bomb.  Lemon haze always been good to me.
> 
> <-- having my first dab, and I gotta get going soon and I'm not high enough *oh no*


Haha me and my roommate just ran out t of the lemob haze yesterday. It's was awesome. 

I'm at the dispensary in line right now and doesn't look like they have anymore of that left so hopefully they have something similar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Haha me and my roommate just ran out t of the lemob haze yesterday. It's was awesome.
> 
> I'm at the dispensary in line right now and doesn't look like they have anymore of that left so hopefully they have something similar.


My dispensary has no line and I have been to shops that have lines and stuff.  

I like a quick in ‘n’ out.  That’s what she said.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Dispensary, like you have a prescription? Wish you could do that in this country 

Got really high last night and just woke up 17 hours later feeling like holy hell.
Just had:
3 Cigarettes
200mg Sertraline
150mg Cyclizine
5mg Bisoprolol (chewed, to break time-release)
500mg Flucloxicillin (obv. not for any recreational purpose)
200mg Cyclizine
40mg CBD Oil
1000mg Acetaminophen (bite me, but I'm in pain)
6 x Nurofen Plus (200/12.8 Ibuprofen/Codeine)
500mg Valtex (just kidding)


----------



## Effect

^ Yea a good fraction of US states have medical and some even recreational cannabis dispensaries where you go and pick your strain based on your needs.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Lots of hits of bud
1.5mg clonazepam (need to get more tomorrow or next day)
24oz screwdriver


----------



## Xorkoth

Had some 2-FMA quite early instead of coffee, found it slightly annoyingly stimulating actually and hard to keep focus.  My friend says it's his favorite stimulant because it turns into a hyperfocused productivity machine.  Well a few hours later I added some 4-FMA which it seems is much better for me, at least in reasonable dosages, as a work/focus aid.  I was a machine at work and got all caught up and then some, all while feeling quite nice, a tiny bit rolly but mostly energized and focused.  And basically no side effects, smoother than 2-FMA.  Huh.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> Lots of hits of bud
> 1.5mg clonazepam (need to get more tomorrow or next day)
> 24oz screwdriver



Tell me to fuck off if it's none of my business, but how do you (and anyone else here who's on polydrugs like this every day) afford all of this?
This is a general question for any Americans on here really. My prescription medications alone would cost me around $2300 a month, so how can you guys afford that kinda thing plus cigarettes plus alcohol plus methadone plus weed/dabs, and more?


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Nothing more than an average day. 400mg tramadol, 24mg bromazepam, and having some beer now, I'm not counting...Just to relieve my daily stress, I'm not really intoxicated :/ Still kinda bored actually..


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This morning, Effexor XR 75 mg
Lortab/Hydrocodone 10 mg pills
Gabapentin 900 mg


----------



## Effect

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Tell me to fuck off if it's none of my business, but how do you (and anyone else here who's on polydrugs like this every day) afford all of this?
> This is a general question for any Americans on here really. My prescription medications alone would cost me around $2300 a month, so how can you guys afford that kinda thing plus cigarettes plus alcohol plus methadone plus weed/dabs, and more?



Not necessary to tell you to fuck off, I'm just not how specific I can be with prices here at this point. I happen to live in a state where my income is such that I can get free Medicaid insurance that covers the majority of medical appointments including methadone and other low cost pays on other generic meds.

That covers the methadone.

I don't have my own script but I will call a 2mg/day clonazepam habit 5$.

The alcohol depending on what I drink I spend about 5-7$ per day.

Anything I do that's harder (coke/dope) is usually funded thru occasionally people going thru my connect and me making something to by my own. That's not often anymore.

The weed is most expensive, but fortunately my housemate likes the smoke and would rather me smoke than do harder drugs (which I feel guilty when I still do) so me and him go thru an 3.5g to 7g a week with me probably smoking. We don't often smoke together though cause of his work hours. I'm fortunate for my roommate on that as he pays for the dispensary shit. If I were to buy it, I'd see if I could find cheaper on the street.

Also fortunately my housemate is lax about me staying in the small spare room and not on my ass about finding a high income. If it weren't for me staying here, I'd probably be in a program or homeless or some shit.

Went off on your question, but bottom line is it's not as much as you think, but my money still goes to drugs/food and I spend more than I'd like.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CoastTwoCoast said:


> This morning, Effexor XR 75 mg
> Lortab/Hydrocodone 10 mg pills
> Gabapentin 900 mg



That ended up being 50 mg of Lortab/hydrocodone 
And 3,600 mg of Gabapentin


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Dispensary, like you have a prescription?


Dispensary like they just sell it to you in a store.  No rx needed.  "recommendation" used to be needed before we legalized.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Tell me to fuck off if it's none of my business, but how do you (and anyone else here who's on polydrugs like this every day) afford all of this?
> This is a general question for any Americans on here really. My prescription medications alone would cost me around $2300 a month, so how can you guys afford that kinda thing plus cigarettes plus alcohol plus methadone plus weed/dabs, and more?


Meds are free when you are low/no income in certain states.  

Shatter isn't that expensive man.  It's probably about 2x the cost of weed per gram, and slightly/significantly more potent (more than 2 fold IMO).


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Meds are free when you are low/no income in certain states.
> 
> Shatter isn't that expensive man.  It's probably about 2x the cost of weed per gram, and slightly/significantly more potent (more than 2 fold IMO).


 
Bingo. It might seem a lot day to day when you look back at people's daily intake, but typically affording the harder drugs is when it comes to having to have hustles where u can make a lot or have a high paying legit income.

My small hustles and gigs pay for my intake of alcohol, coffee, cigs and benzos.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Meds are free when you are low/no income in certain states.
> 
> Shatter isn't that expensive man.  It's probably about 2x the cost of weed per gram, and slightly/significantly more potent (more than 2 fold IMO).


 
Bingo. It might seem a lot day to day when you look back at people's daily intake, but typically affording the harder drugs is when it comes to having to have hustles where u can make a lot or have a high paying legit income.

My small hustles and gigs pay for my intake of alcohol, coffee, cigs and non rx benzos off the street.


----------



## Ganjcat

Spilt 360 mgs of codeine luckily got another 160mg should hold me


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
2 hits of bud

Bout to take one more hit, drink a glass of milk and head into the city.


----------



## weekend addiction

8mg Suboxone
 50mg benadryl 
Starbucks  French Roast brewed at home 
longhorn mint di.

 Today is my group I now get two weeks of subs at a time. I would prefer methadone but it's very involved and I don't have time I got a baby and a sick wife.

So yah I also get a few 300mg gabapentin and an ass ton of 50 mg vistaril filled today. I have shit tons of Prazosin but it's  beenmaking me feel weird lately so I'm not taking it. All in all today is prescription drug Christmas for me. Btw has anyone else had a hard time getting gabapentin my psych doc is very reluctant to upper my dose even though I was prescribed it for years.


----------



## weekend addiction

I don't even have a job or any real income but my meds are free, Starbucks is bought with food stamps, and my chewing tobacco cost 2 bucks a can. When I can't afford it I chew Nicorette gum which is also free from my clinic.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
24oz screwdriver
Last few hits of bud

Just got back. Playing Xbox and listening to talk radio for a few before I take my roommates car for an oil change sooner than it needs to be taken, but gotta keep dude happy cause he been looking out.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

250mg Tramadol
150mg Sertraline
2 Latte's
4 Cigarettes

Feeling goood.


----------



## sub21lime

I grow my own pot and havent had to pay for it in a couple of years. My insurance pays for my methadone. everything else i pay for. I also do trades, perks of having lots of herb.

This morning~
140mgs methadone
10mgs valium
300mgs gabapentin
3 dabs( 1/4 gram of bho)
Bowl of weed from pipe(chem dog)
Cigs

Im still feeling the benzos and gaba i took last night.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

On a normal day that I don't need to use anything for WD or so on I just start my day with...
10mg Valium
1mg ativan
And before bed its one of the following, 25mg dopaquel or a night time benzo like flurazepam/nitrazepam/triazolam. I switch as needed and some nights skip it all together.
And a few drinks throughout the day, that's been my normal memo so far

Soon it will change as I will be able to add cannabis to the mix again.

But I find that a combo of the above two benzos sorts me out for the day when its just a normal day and I'm not looking to get high or nod and so on. And its also a one single dose for the whole day.

But if its a recreational day then the combo and list of chemicals greatly increases and changes


----------



## mal3volent

3mg ativan
1 Stone Delicious IPA
1 Stone Hop Revolver IPA (Sabro)
2 shots tequila 

Yeah I'm at the beach. I have an excuse.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Coffeeshroom said:


> On a normal day that I don't need to use anything for WD or so on I just start my day with...
> 10mg Valium
> 1mg ativan
> And before bed its one of the following, 25mg dopaquel or a night time benzo like flurazepam/nitrazepam/triazolam. I switch as needed and some nights skip it all together.
> And a few drinks throughout the day, that's been my normal memo so far
> 
> Soon it will change as I will be able to add cannabis to the mix again.
> 
> But I find that a combo of the above two benzos sorts me out for the day when its just a normal day and I'm not looking to get high or nod and so on. And its also a one single dose for the whole day.
> 
> But if its a recreational day then the combo and list of chemicals greatly increases and changes



Starting your day off with two benzo's suggests you do need something for WD.


----------



## Ganjcat

150mgs codeine I may get a pack from asda conformal that heroin really took it out of me


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
4-6 hits of bud

Time for some caffeine. Or more sleep. Xbox in the meantime?


----------



## sub21lime

130mgs methadone
.5mg xanax
10mg hydroxyzine 
1 med size dab
1 bong hit of chemdog 
Cup of passion flower/lemon balm tea ( definitely makes benzos stronger while giving a mild benzo feel )

Will take another dab or smoke a bowl soon. Prolly wont consume any caffeine till noon.

Edit: around 1030am i smoked another bowl of dank and consumed 15 grams of cacao powder, took 200mgs caffiene with a bunch of amino acids, 20 grams maca root, 2 tsp matcha, and a cup of yerba mate/green tea mix. Feeling pretty good atm. Normally id get an anxiety attack from that stack but benzos make it to where i can consume high doses of stims and feel great ?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Starting your day off with two benzo's suggests you do need something for WD.


 By WD I mean if I had H binge then I normal take 1 to 2mg just to help with crappy sinus and most of all the rls which I get in my arms too but aside from that no real WD from something else. But that is normally only need if I go past 4 days.


----------



## Effect

2 broken sleep sessions last night, but was happy with the second and was up and hit the clinic early before the Sunday slog rolls through.

45mg methadone
.75mg clonazepam (random, but took 1mg in the middle of the night last night)
Hitting the bud one hitter a few times 
Weird peach tea energy drink; prob low caffeine content, but that's OK

Back home on the Xbox and listening to sports radio. Happy Sunday


----------



## weekend addiction

6mg suboxone
a ton of soda
nicorette gum out the ass 

I'm round my wife's family when I get back home I can smoke cigars and pop a few hydroxyzine and chill.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early after a decent sleep.

45mg methadone
Last 1mg clonazepam. Nervous.
Lots of hits of the lower grade bud from my friend.
Edit: forgot the caffeine 
Monster Energy Rehab Raspberry Tea

Thinking about taking a trip into the city. Can't afford much, but there isn't gonna be traffic and maybe I get lucky. Not in the mood though. We'll see. If I do, it will be within the next 30.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

didn't even wake up so it's not a fix I LOVE IT and no stimulants needed i just slept away enough of yesterday to go into vampire mode 

about 3 dabs over 6 hours


----------



## weekend addiction

4mg Suboxone
100mg vistaril
1mg Prazosin
A cup of black teaand green tea
Some Arizona RX stress tea
And Nicorette gum


----------



## Effect

Thank the higher power that I was able to find the few I had the money for and I'm on my way back. Need to be smart with these.

Took .5mg sublingual


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Thank the higher power that I was able to find the few I had the money for and I'm on my way back. Need to be smart with these.
> 
> Took .5mg sublingual


Glad you got what you needed

I only needed some loving and it made me feel "complete" For a while.  And some dabs.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Glad you got what you needed
> 
> I only needed some loving and it made me feel "complete" For a while.  And some dabs.


Appreciate the positive energy and I was happy I got what I could, but I had the opportunity to buy as many as I needed, but just not the money today. So it's another trip in a couple days as long as I can pull the money together which is something in itself.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Had a nice 17 hour sleep (I never realize how I am was until I wake up the next day and look back, anyone else experience this?) after being made of cotton wool last night.

Woke up feeling shitty again. 2 cigarettes and 250mg Tramadol so far. Sometimes I wish I could sleep all the time. Dreams are the only place I can have real happiness.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> Glad you got what you needed
> 
> I only needed some loving and it made me feel "complete" For a while.  And some dabs.



Good to hear, Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Appreciate the positive energy and I was happy I got what I could, but I had the opportunity to buy as many as I needed, but just not the money today. So it's another trip in a couple days as long as I can pull the money together which is something in itself.


Yeah I fucking hate being poor man.



ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Good to hear, Captain!


Thanks.  I still try to remain optimistic but it was a lot to take in.  I'm glad I was conscious for most of it to take it in because my brain needed some form of love.  It was very weird.  Love doesn't register the same way it used to it feels more important now even though I mostly just want to be alone.  I'm trying to balance myself and other people.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

^^^ love is numero uno. 
without it i would be gone... and it isn't every day i wake up a blessing. love is subtantial and sustainable. oh lor where would we be?
OT:
2 big a** hits of good crack
1/2 g good powder
8 mg dilaudid
1 mg (so far) alpr
10 mickys big mouth 12 oz (not a drinker here...lol) < good blow
bout 1 1/2 g loud
2 1/2 g kratom (this morn as a wakeup)
cigs
bout 4 oz coffee
coulda forgot something... wanna eat a bar but may try to practice self-control.... hahahahahahahahaha

happy memorial day, fam. nothing but love.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> ^^^ love is numero uno.
> without it i would be gone... and it isn't every day i wake up a blessing. love is subtantial and sustainable. oh lor where would we be?
> OT:
> 2 big a** hits of good crack
> 1/2 g good powder
> 8 mg dilaudid
> 1 mg (so far) alpr
> 10 mickys big mouth 12 oz (not a drinker here...lol) < good blow
> bout 1 1/2 g loud
> 2 1/2 g kratom (this morn as a wakeup)
> cigs
> bout 4 oz coffee
> coulda forgot something... wanna eat a bar but may try to practice self-control.... hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> happy memorial day, fam. nothing but love.



holy shit that's a lot of stuff, enjoy

I would espouse the joys of love but my heart tends to be cold like a stone.  Nihilistically whittling away at time waiting for something new to come along when I know I am stuck in the caveman times.  It's weird, time is weird, life is weird.  

I just had a dab when I woke up.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

wish i could be as indifferent as nature, CH... but, alas, i cannot at this point. maybe in a few more mellenia....
one


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

The only person I ever experienced love* with died, so...

Poptarts
550mg Tramadol
50mg Diphenhydramine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> The only person I ever experienced love* with died, so...


This is also probably why my heart is as cold as stone and it experienced 'warming' last night.  Was unexpected and do not know how to proceed.  I'm thinking another dab.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

yeah i fuckin dread that day.
thats all i got.
response to loss


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> This is also probably why my heart is as cold as stone and it experienced 'warming' last night.  Was unexpected and do not know how to proceed.  I'm thinking another dab.



Yeah, I feel like from trauma/lack of love my heart has been really hardened and I don't really feel things so much anymore (this could also be due to all the pills)


----------



## Anonymous Dissident

Alprazolam, kratom, tizanidine, pseudoephedrine and cannabis


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Anonymous Dissiden said:


> Alprazolam, kratom, tizanidine, pseudoephedrine and cannabis



I only know what Tizanidine is because of Family Guy lol. Is it recreational at all?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I only know what Tizanidine is because of Family Guy lol. Is it recreational at all?








						Misc - Recreational use of Tizanidine
					

I have seven Tizanidine (M722) pills that were given to me. I am wondering, is there any real recreational possibility out of this? How many would I need to take? Thanks.




					www.bluelight.org
				



sorry on mobile. just click link at bottom of quote.
thx
Edit: family guy is more real than realty, IMO. Love it.
Edit: looks like as with all it is the individual.... never heard of it


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

PtahTek said:


> Misc - Recreational use of Tizanidine
> 
> 
> I have seven Tizanidine (M722) pills that were given to me. I am wondering, is there any real recreational possibility out of this? How many would I need to take? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry on mobile. just click link at bottom of quote.
> thx
> Edit: family guy is more real than realty, IMO. Love it



I recently binge-watched seasons 1-17 all in about 8 days haha. Been years since I saw some of the older ones.
Peter Griffin is my spirit animal.


----------



## Specified

A bump of 4fa that's old as the hills .and probably has more toxic shit in it than the toxic metals in all of the rc chemicals in China


----------



## Specified

Hopefully i'll be getting some APVP in the mail soon so i'll let you know how I go hAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

lol it's not even 11am and I'm drunk on two double-vodka cokes xD
also had a half dozen tramadol.


----------



## weekend addiction

8mg suboxone
 1mg Prazosin
100mg vistaril
A big uup of weak drip coffee (out of food stamps lol)

Today is a great day I got a job interview and I'm getting an ass ton of gabapentin after. Fuck to the yah!


----------



## Effect

Late last night I had the option to spend my allowed benzo money on some cheap alprazolam pressies from an acquaintance of mine I've known for a while rather than go on the hunt for clonazepam in the city.

Not sure if I made the right move. They're definitely some type of benzo, but man tolerance is a bitch cause I thought I would be able to feel the rise in my bloodstream from the shorter acting benzo hitting. Alas, perhaps I'm over analyzing.

45mg methadone
3.5mg alprazolam
Some of the last hits of bud
Multivitamin 
Ibuprofen
Sipping on a 24oz screwdriver

Hoping the clouds lift and I feel good today and not regretful. Shit to do.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

This Morning started with the following
1 joint hybrid sativa dominant
.5mg alzam
Multi-vids

Throughout the day up until now it's been a few more beers, joint and another 1.5mg alzam


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Late last night I had the option to spend my allowed benzo money on some cheap alprazolam pressies from an acquaintance of mine I've known for a while rather than go on the hunt for clonazepam in the city.
> 
> Not sure if I made the right move. They're definitely some type of benzo, but man tolerance is a bitch cause I thought I would be able to feel the rise in my bloodstream from the shorter acting benzo hitting. Alas, perhaps I'm over analyzing.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 3.5mg alprazolam
> Some of the last hits of bud
> Multivitamin
> Ibuprofen
> Sipping on a 24oz screwdriver
> 
> Hoping the clouds lift and I feel good today and not regretful. Shit to do.


They say on equivalency chart clonazepam is "twice as potent" as xanax, but I get more anxious on clonazepam or weird aversive effects so I don't take it.  I wish I could give you a bit more insight.  I only ever take that much xanax if I'm on a stimulant or are legitimately having a severe panic attack.  It could be tolerance but you know you way better so, yeah.  White grapefruit juice will make it last longer if it is indeed alprazolam.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Captain.Heroin said:


> They say on equivalency chart clonazepam is "twice as potent" as xanax, but I get more anxious on clonazepam or weird aversive effects so I don't take it.  I wish I could give you a bit more insight.  I only ever take that much xanax if I'm on a stimulant or are legitimately having a severe panic attack.  It could be tolerance but you know you way better so, yeah.  White grapefruit juice will make it last longer if it is indeed alprazolam.


I personally find clonazepam to not help me at all whether it's long or sort term relieve. So diazepam or bromazepan  for long term and xannies or lorazepam for quick relieve.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> They say on equivalency chart clonazepam is "twice as potent" as xanax, but I get more anxious on clonazepam or weird aversive effects so I don't take it.  I wish I could give you a bit more insight.  I only ever take that much xanax if I'm on a stimulant or are legitimately having a severe panic attack.  It could be tolerance but you know you way better so, yeah.  White grapefruit juice will make it last longer if it is indeed alprazolam.



Yeah I've been thinking about trying potentiating both the methadone (via cimetidine) and the benzo on a day soon when I don't have to worry about catching a potential nod. Thanks for tips on the alprazolam.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Been up 90mins
So far:

15mg Bromazepam
250mg Tramadol
200ml Cherry Vodka
5mg Bisoprolol


----------



## sub21lime

At McDonald's eating waiting for my methadone to kick in. I got into a fight with my sister yesterday so i caught a ride into the city and got drunk at parks, having conversations with random travlers and local bums. I drank until 1am then took a 10mg valiim amd passed out at this park next to the merhadone clinic.  Prolly gomna take a cab home here soon and talk to my sis. Im prolly not making a lot of sense due to me still being a lil drunk.


----------



## Effect

sub21lime said:


> At McDonald's eating waiting for my methadone to kick in. I got into a fight with my sister yesterday so i caught a ride into the city and got drunk at parks, having conversations with random travlers and local bums. I drank until 1am then took a 10mg valiim amd passed out at this park next to the merhadone clinic.  Prolly gomna take a cab home here soon and talk to my sis. Im prolly not making a lot of sense due to me still being a lil drunk.


Damn sounds like a time. I've had those mornings in fast food restaurants before sitting in a haze hoping the methadone will sort you out soon. Sometimes it does, sometimes it makes you more hazy to the point you're gonna need a nap.

45mg methadone
1.75mg alprazolam
Found a small joint roach
Multivitamin
Sipping a 24oz beer (usually pre noon drinks are high abv fruity screwdriver type shit, but money and want less alcohol this early lead to the cheap beer decision)

Gotta get some caffeine and cash soon. Friend wants to cop with my roommates car (and maybe my plug). I have no money to fund the buying of said substances but I'll drive so he best have his money right.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> At McDonald's eating waiting for my methadone to kick in. I got into a fight with my sister yesterday so i caught a ride into the city and got drunk at parks, having conversations with random travlers and local bums. I drank until 1am then took a 10mg valiim amd passed out at this park next to the merhadone clinic.  Prolly gomna take a cab home here soon and talk to my sis. Im prolly not making a lot of sense due to me still being a lil drunk.



No, I get what you're saying, dude. Maybe because I am currently full of vodka, an opiate and a benzo also haha.
Sorry yesterday was a pretty shitty day for you; I'm hoping things are looking up again for you today? Either way, I'm ALWAYS here for you if you wanna  talk or even just need a non-judgemental, sympathetic ear. Hell, if you wanna keep it secret or low-key, PM me any time. I'm pretty good at advice and I promise it will go no further; you're secrets are safe with me
Spent my face share of time talking to strangers - especially of the homeless variety - when I've been under the influence, so I hear ya!


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
.5mg alpraz
Few hits of bud


----------



## sub21lime

Effect said:


> Damn sounds like a time. I've had those mornings in fast food restaurants before sitting in a haze hoping the methadone will sort you out soon


Good times right?!? Well due to me living in the woods(rural oregon)i really enjoy going into the city every now and then and just let loose!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well today its gonna be slightly different. So far
4 drags of H
100ml brandy and mix

Happy Friday


----------



## sub21lime

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> No, I get what you're saying, dude. Maybe because I am currently full of vodka, an opiate and a benzo also haha.
> Sorry yesterday was a pretty shitty day for you; I'm hoping things are looking up again for you today? Either way, I'm ALWAYS here for you if you wanna  talk or even just need a non-judgemental, sympathetic ear. Hell, if you wanna keep it secret or low-key, PM me any time. I'm pretty good at advice and I promise it will go no further; you're secrets are safe with me
> Spent my face share of time talking to strangers - especially of the homeless variety - when I've been under the influence, so I hear ya!


Thanks man you have no idea how much i appreciate that!  Yeah i may have had a shitty morning fighting with my sister but as soon as i got into the city and started drinking my day did a 180. And im not a drinker. I drink every now and then and rarely get drunk(use to be pretty bad with alcohol in my early 20s but soon got over it) 
Something about being in a tourist type town with a lot of different type of people, walking around downtown and getting fucked up in parks( bars if i have the money!) and meeting new people, really feels good. For me that crazy night was a reset, cured my deppresed anxiuos funk ive been in and gave me the energy i need to work( gardener  wink wink?)   No i have nothing to hide its legal where i live and there is no other place in the us ( uk as well ) where it grows like it does here.  
But yeah thanks man thats cool of you.  
Oh and i love your screen name!

This morning ive had-
130mgs methadone
.5mg xanax
300mgs gabapentin
1 bong bowl of cherry ak-47
Marb black cigs

Will have caffiene in a lil bit in the form of tea or cacao powder.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> Thanks man you have no idea how much i appreciate that!  Yeah i may have had a shitty morning fighting with my sister but as soon as i got into the city and started drinking my day did a 180. And im not a drinker. I drink every now and then and rarely get drunk(use to be pretty bad with alcohol in my early 20s but soon got over it)
> Something about being in a tourist type town with a lot of different type of people, walking around downtown and getting fucked up in parks( bars if i have the money!) and meeting new people, really feels good. For me that crazy night was a reset, cured my deppresed anxiuos funk ive been in and gave me the energy i need to work( gardener  wink wink?)   No i have nothing to hide its legal where i live and there is no other place in the us ( uk as well ) where it grows like it does here.
> But yeah thanks man thats cool of you.
> Oh and i love your screen name!
> 
> This morning ive had-
> 130mgs methadone
> .5mg xanax
> 300mgs gabapentin
> 1 bong bowl of cherry ak-47
> Marb black cigs
> 
> Will have caffiene in a lil bit in the form of tea or cacao powder.



Totally meant it about getting in touch whenever, and really glad you appreciate it man! That's what friends are for  
Weird you should say that because I was a very bad time without alcohol in my early 20s too. Just had a 3 days relapsed but just wasn't worth it even if I did enjoy myself.
Haha sounds pretty a pretty awesome job ?
An cheers again on liking the name (y)


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
24oz screwdriver

Spent to much money today.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Only 8am but so far:
A Latte
Some Ice cream
1 cigarette
4mg Bromazepam
150mg Tramadol
50mg Diphenhydramine
2.5mg Bisoprolol
150mg Setraline

Only got a couple hours sleep last night so bad to bed for me.


----------



## Specified

Methoxetamine that I had saved up from a long time ago


----------



## Effect

Hit the dispensary yesterday and got some 30% thca Super Lemon Haze. Also on the way back got into a fender bump on a shitty Hyundai driven by a young girl who's never been into an accident. Hopefully she doesn't contact insurance as there's no need but you never know. This was due to something stupid my roommate did that caused a momentery distraction and the bitch stopped short to turn and I gave her a little bump.

45mg methadone
Last .5mg clonazepam
Took a few one hitters of the new bud
16oz screwdriver

Might try to find some more benzos today. Not sure. If I wait till tomorrow traffic will be a bitch no doubt.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Cannabis, Buprenorphine and Coffee

Off to work


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Effect said:


> Hit the dispensary yesterday and got some 30% thca Super Lemon Haze. Also on the way back got into a fender bump on a shitty Hyundai driven by a young girl who's never been into an accident. Hopefully she doesn't contact insurance as there's no need but you never know. This was due to something stupid my roommate did that caused a momentery distraction and the bitch stopped short to turn and I gave her a little bump.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> Last .5mg clonazepam
> Took a few one hitters of the new bud
> 16oz screwdriver
> 
> Might try to find some more benzos today. Not sure. If I wait till tomorrow traffic will be a bitch no doubt.


sound like you had a fun day..


----------



## Ganjcat

400 grams of pst


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Kicked off the day at 5:30 am with 100ml vodka. Waited till the shops opened, then got more vodka. About 11am, dropped 13mg of 4f-mph for shits and giggles.


----------



## Ganjcat

Done a second wash, I find the second wash gets the most but also tastes the worst ugh


----------



## Coffeeshroom

my morning fix was suppose to be benzos, gabapentin and some alcohol. But it ended up being some H and brandy so far. no normal day today lol (but what is normal)


----------



## Effect

Coffeeshroom said:


> sound like you had a fun day..


Eh I sense the sarcasm. I'll leave out the unnecessary stress of a small automobile accident. And it turns out the girl already went thru insurance which fucks with the cost of insurance for a while.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Effect said:


> Eh I sense the sarcasm. I'll leave out the unnecessary stress of a small automobile accident. And it turns out the girl already went thru insurance which fucks with the cost of insurance for a while.


well you still here today with no incidents which is a good thing and as for the insurance thing, thats kak but needed i suppose.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Waiting to pick up at the pharmacy this evening so so far breakfast consists of:
2 Latte's
3 Cigarettes
50mg Diphenhydramine
2mg Bromazepam
50mg Tramadol
40mg Codeine
150mg Caffeine (not including the latte's, so maybe 310ish total)
150mg Sertraline


----------



## Effect

Coffeeshroom said:


> well you still here today with no incidents which is a good thing and as for the insurance thing, thats kak but needed i suppose.


True. Silver linings.

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam

In stupid group for another 45


----------



## sub21lime

Ive been overworking myself lately. I havent really had a lot of time to do anything i enjoy. First time online in a couple of days.  So im gonna take today off and check out some off the parks i haven't been to yet and read/chill the F out.  At McDonald's eating about to go and smoke a bowl of weed somewhere.

So far today-
Pipe bowl med grade weed
45mgs dxm
140mgs methadone
.5mg xanax
Mint yerba mate 
Marb black cigs


----------



## Ganjcat

200 grams of pst


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning fix was alzam and a joint.
Current one is H and alcohol


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Finished the last of my super lemon haze
(Hopefully my roommate didn't)
24oz screwdriver + 16oz Mike's Harder

Trying to enjoy a walk thru Lynn MA before I head back to my spot to play Xbox and help the roommate with some bullshit.


----------



## Effect

sub21lime said:


> Ive been overworking myself lately. I havent really had a lot of time to do anything i enjoy. First time online in a couple of days.  So im gonna take today off and check out some off the parks i haven't been to yet and read/chill the F out.  At McDonald's eating about to go and smoke a bowl of weed somewhere.
> 
> So far today-
> Pipe bowl med grade weed
> 45mgs dxm
> 140mgs methadone
> .5mg xanax
> Mint yerba mate
> Marb black cigs


 Medical or Medium grab weed haha hard to tell which. Hopefully the former.


----------



## sub21lime

^^Oh shit this whole time I never thought of that lol 
Medium grade cause I’m almost out of my stronger stuff. It’s just that time of the year. few months before harvest are always the hardest time for me, weed wise and financially.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2mg alprazolam might add a 3rd + WGFJ, dabs

looking to sleep quite a long time, wish me luck


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> 2mg alprazolam might add a 3rd + WGFJ, dabs
> 
> looking to sleep quite a long time, wish me luck



That's an unusually high dose of benzo for you, Captain. Everything okay?


----------



## nznity

The main course today. ? Iove my country, don't have to deal with shady dealers, always same quality since it's pharma grade, The rush is lovely always, ahhh good ol' MO. 
Enjoy Responsibly, NZN. ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> That's an unusually high dose of benzo for you, Captain. Everything okay?


stuck with 2, it worked fine.  needed sleep.  

everything is not ok.  mental health in toilet.  that is all.


----------



## Effect

Got my amphetamine refills and went to the dispensary yesterday evening.

45mg methadone
30mg amphetamine XR
24oz screwdriver
Few hits of the new bud
(First morning of no benzos in a long time)

Got a few things on the agenda today to accomplish.


----------



## sub21lime

^^ I’m jealous of your amp prescription ^^

This monrning~
60mgs dxm
140mgs methadone
Bowl of really good weed ( gorilla glue #4)
Tulsi tea (holy basil) with honey and stevia 
600mgs ibuprophen
1000mgs Tylenol 

Feel like shit today, bad headcold with toothache. Thought my methadone would help but its only helped with half my anxiety


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

2-3 grams phenibut
20 mg Concerta

That's just enough to feel right as rain without overdoing it.


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs methadone 
60mgs dxm
1 gram Tylenol (for headcold and gum pain)

Out and about atm. Once I get home I’ll smoke some weed and make a glass of tea.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.75mg clonazepam
Few hits of bud
16oz screwdriver

Meh. Just had some eggs and took a multivitamin. Maybe watch a little of the Red Sox double header today. I'll try to get outside again if it stays nice.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
20mg amphetamine IR
Bowl of 'Amnesia Haze'
Sipping a 24oz screwdriver

Supposed to go to lunch with my mom and possibly my brother in a couple hours. Not thrilled.


----------



## Hylight

daba dab dabba daba do now
2.5mg. (opi)
. . .so far


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> 2mg clonazepam
> 20mg amphetamine IR
> Bowl of 'Amnesia Haze'
> Sipping a 24oz screwdriver
> 
> Supposed to go to lunch with my mom and possibly my brother in a couple hours. Not thrilled.



No wonder you're getting wasted. haha

Had my typical 2-3 grams phenibut and 20 mg Concerta this morning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a dab

not enough


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom
10mg valium
two beers
weed


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I was up all night so am counting "this morning" as 6:00am onwards. It is 9:40am here now.

200mg Sertraline
5mg Bisoprolol
2 Lattes
200mg Trazodone
150mg Quetiapine
6mg Bromazepam
1 Omega 3,6,9 Pill
4 Vitamin D Pills
4 Vitamin B Complex
1 A-Z Multi-vitamin/multi-mineral
300mg Tramadol
500mg Naproxen
200mg Dulcolax
200mg Depakote
40mg Metaclopromide
3 Cigarettes
32mg Codeine
50mg Diphenhydramine
150mg Cyclizine


----------



## Effect

Took a bad loss on some money last night

45mg methadone
Drinking a 24oz screwdriver

That's it for the morning and most likely today unless I get what I'm owed or my boy hooks me up. Day 2 of no benzos.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom in two doses
5mg diazapam
2 puffs of wood


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1 1/2g kratom
1g phenibut
bout to feed the kitties so im fixin to take a couple puffs while outside.


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> 1 1/2g kratom
> 1g phenibut
> bout to feed the kitties so im fixin to take a couple puffs while outside.


i like being around my cat when im high


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

3 gram phenibut
20 mg Concerta
6 gram kratom


----------



## sub21lime

Well I lost my methadone take homes. It happened a week or two ago, I’ve just been to bummed to talk about it. I’ll get em back soon but for now I have to go in mon-Friday with sat and sun take homes. This also means I’m back up to 140mg a day until I talk to the doc. I’m totally zoning out feeling decent on a mg of xan.

Anyways, this morning~
75mgs dxm
140mgs methadone
300mgs magnesium citrate
1mg Xanax 
Small bowl of good weed smoked out of pipe
1.5ml really strong thc/cbd tincture 
Monster Swiss Choc energy drink
Marb black cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Pete556 said:


> i like being around my cat when im high


yeah i usually smoke when i feed them out back. it helps pass time and gives us a chance to get in each others heads.
wont leave any food behind as have seen ants,  a possom or two and racoon... dogs and other unwelcomes of course; don't want to encourage them.
think there are 9 or so left out of 14. some left and others....
of course bobo and budah are elite and are not counted among the "others". hahaha
JK. I love them all and they are healthy and loved.

OT: Add anothe 3g kratom... want that 5mg valium but also don't... devil. ha it's all in my head....


----------



## axe battler

A few decent shards of meth vaped off foil, then my 80mg methadone. Makes for a productive day!


----------



## axe battler

sub21lime said:


> Well I lost my methadone take homes. It happened a week or two ago, I’ve just been to bummed to talk about it. I’ll get em back soon but for now I have to go in mon-Friday with sat and sun take homes. This also means I’m back up to 140mg a day until I talk to the doc. I’m totally zoning out feeling decent on a mg of xan.
> 
> Anyways, this morning~
> 75mgs dxm
> 140mgs methadone
> 300mgs magnesium citrate
> 1mg Xanax
> Small bowl of good weed smoked out of pipe
> 1.5ml really strong thc/cbd tincture
> Monster Swiss Choc energy drink
> Marb black cigs



Oh shit, how.did that happen? I worry about this sometimes as it would cost me my job I think.
I hope you can get back your previous amount of take homes ASAP! I know supervised daily doses are annoying as fuck from previous experience.


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> yeah i usually smoke when i feed them out back. it helps pass time and gives us a chance to get in each others heads.
> wont leave any food behind as have seen ants,  a possom or two and racoon... dogs and other unwelcomes of course; don't want to encourage them.
> think there are 9 or so left out of 14. some left and others....
> of course bobo and budah are elite and are not counted among the "others". hahaha
> JK. I love them all and they are healthy and loved.
> 
> OT: Add anothe 3g kratom... want that 5mg valium but also don't... devil. ha it's all in my head....


I can play with my cat for hours without getting bored, that might sound a bit wrong lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Pete556 said:


> I can play with my cat for hours without getting bored, that might sound a bit wrong lol


I _could _but i gotta work and other responsibilities call always. 
When I have the time or not feeling well i will lay on my bench and chill for hours with bobo on 24hr boogieman watch.
Never was a "cat person" but anything related to caring of animals in need is the "person" i am, maybe. IDK


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> I _could _but i gotta work and other responsibilities call always.
> When I have the time or not feeling well i will lay on my bench and chill for hours with bobo on 24hr boogieman watch.
> Never was a "cat person" but anything related to caring of animals in need is the "person" i am, maybe. IDK


well yeah I don't have loads of time on my hands but sometimes I'd rather just talk to my cat instead of watch tv or jerk off I mean a date always gonna be around unless their outside so you don't really need that much time unless your not at home much


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Pete556 said:


> unless their outside


yep... ferals. outside and they wouldnt have it any other way... 'cept bobo and budah now.
we cool but they are pretty much wild. colony that has been mostly TNRed (never finished their job) and we rely on each other for daily survival/companionship.


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> Oh shit, how.did that happen? I worry about this sometimes as it would cost me my job I think.
> I hope you can get back your previous amount of take homes ASAP! I know supervised daily doses are annoying as fuck from previous experience.


i had two seperate dirty uas for valiim amd xanax. yep.. i thought it would have been out of my system which is usually out within a week or 2.  i havent had a dirty ua in over a year!! my system has failed me!!

This Morning~
30mgs dxm
300mg magnesium citrate
140mg methadone 
Bowl of good weed out of pipe
Gonna make some tea or coffee, not sure yet.


----------



## axe battler

Yeah that does seem strange that even valium lingered in your system for over two weeks, even one. Unless you used for a few days running or at high doses. Were you using it daily for a while?
Anyway man hope you can get back on take homes soon, I hate dailies! Do they supervise you taking it too?


----------



## Hylight

something 
to help 
calm me down

edit : twelve hrs later and lot's and lot's of tincture,
my head is ready to explode;
i can tell by the ring a linging


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> yeah i usually smoke when i feed them out back. it helps pass time and gives us a chance to get in each others heads.
> wont leave any food behind as have seen ants,  a possom or two and racoon... dogs and other unwelcomes of course; don't want to encourage them.
> think there are 9 or so left out of 14. some left and others....
> of course bobo and budah are elite and are not counted among the "others". hahaha
> JK. I love them all and they are healthy and loved.
> 
> OT: Add anothe 3g kratom... want that 5mg valium but also don't... devil. ha it's all in my head....


ah, sori i just had to.

(( it made me feel better fwiw ))
i love doin that.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Hylight said:


> ah, sori i just had to.
> (( it made me feel better fwiw ))
> i love doin that.


made me feel better by you saying that. 
so how's it going?
that ringing sounds like my phone sometimes and i just wanna toss it in a puddle of water... but i opt for tuning it off. seems more efficient.
from whence cometh the ringing?
i got crickets 24/7 but we are one so i embrace it. makes it easier to crack on....
thanks 
edit: on topic
12mg dilaudid
no benz since yesterday morn...? and that was phenibut. doing pretty good w/out.
xant wait til next month. 
gotta get on pc this mobile shit is killing me
c ya


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2.5g kratom
500mg ashwagandha root
bot 5 hits of weed
bowl of cheerios

time to head to work... friday. yay....
see yall later

edit: made it through another day no issues. 
got my half-key of krat and it's strong as a MF. soon as i tasted it i was like whaaaaaaaat... yum. 
Bout to have a bit more so add another
4g krat
500mg gabapentin
maybe a glass of wine to help with this chicken-parm i brought home.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g kratom
1g phenibut
500mg ashwagandha root


----------



## Wilson Wilson

5mg dex, 1mg clonazepam, 120mg dihydrocodeine.

Had a tolerance break from the DHC and can actually feel it without taking insane doses now, it's great.


----------



## Hylight

a pulled groin tendon
for the last day and a half
flying high again !

edt: before i took the extra 5mg's that made
a total of 7mg's i couldn't even lift my left
leg up without help and still was painful

now with the whole 7mg's in me , pain moderate bad
but controllable.
NOW I CAN lift my left leg by myself and the back pain
related to the . .pull  has some relief.

feel good but cemented to couch with legs
kickin it back for fear of hell like pitchfork
stabbing pain.
i cant even feel the paws pain.

its not fair


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g kratom
1g phenibut
500mg ashwagandha root
holding on the xan and lyrica


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Hylight said:


> something
> to help
> calm me down
> 
> edit : twelve hrs later and lot's and lot's of tincture,
> my head is ready to explode;
> i can tell by the ring a linging



Feeling better? Was slightly concerned for you before.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Woke up still feeling a bit of a buzz from yesterday.
So far just had:
A latte
3 cigarettes
eye drops (because fuck you, pollen)
200mg Sertraline
400mg Sodium Valproate
150mg Dihydrocodeine

Feel good save the itchy eyes.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

This place is quiett lately.
Anyone heard from @Captain.Heroin or @Effect  and the usual posters?

Easy start to today:
3 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
200mg Depakote
60mg Dihydrocodeine
10mg Loratidine

About to go for another cig...hope you guys are having a good morning


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm alive.  I'm just going through a really rough time.  It's a long story.  Wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm alive.  I'm just going through a really rough time.  It's a long story.  Wouldn't wish this on anyone.



I'm really sorry to hear that, captain. You can always inbox me if you wanna vent ?


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hippopotemazepam


----------



## axe battler

I'd love me summa that!

Just my usual 80mg methadone washed down with a couple of cuppas. Puffin on my vape (nicotine) like it's going out of fashion.

Would love 2mg of clonaz or 20 of diaz tho. Maybe with some smoked crystal in there too please!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

axe battler said:


> I'd love me summa that!
> 
> Just my usual 80mg methadone washed down with a couple of cuppas. Puffin on my vape (nicotine) like it's going out of fashion.
> 
> Would love 2mg of clonaz or 20 of diaz tho. Maybe with some smoked crystal in there too please!



Careful doing that; it got a nicotine OD a few times doing that an it's fucking horrible.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Made it to 1:30pm without anything today but that's nearly 14 hours so decided to start my meds for the day. Still felt fine but didn't wanna test the Gods of withdrawal.

3 Latte's
About half a dozen cigarettes
About a liter of Coke Zero (Yes, I count this as an addiction as I drink 8-12 cans every day and _freak out_ if I'm running/run out, plus it does have caffeine)
150mg Sertraline
60mg DHC
25.6mg Codeine
400mg Sodium Valproate
20mg Loratidine (thoroughly chewed to break time-release; taking for allergies)
125ug Vitamin D
400mg Neurofen Fast Relief (Ibuprofen gel-caps)

Feeling good today 
Probably due to much less sedation from lower DHC amounts and my benzo's not arriving yet (really craving, though).


----------



## axe battler

It sounds like you have the opiate and benzo addiction daily well controlled if you can get by on that little ChemEn.

Do you find the DHC still kills pain? How long you been on it? I used to love DHC when I first started taking it. I'd take 300 in the AM and 300 PM and be feeling amazing all day. Took a couple of years for tolerance to take hold fully. I don't think I've enjoyed any opiate more, even heroin. DHC has such great stimulation to it and with low tolerance packs a punch.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Still working my way through the gear (UK heroin) I got on Wednesday.
Got my itch on real good atm.

Nothing much better than waking up & making a coffee that you then take back to bed with a roll up & then crash back under the sheets with some tobacco, decent coffee & smoke big lines of decent quality smack.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Benzo's finally came :D _and _I just found 17 x 50mg Diphenhydramine (after posting a whole topic asking people what to use for the opiitch, they were hidden in my closet all along, lost among the skeletons)

Morning Fix:
1 Latte
2 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
120mg Dihydrocodeine
3-4mg Bromazepam
10mg Loratidine
200mg Sodium Valproate
125ug Vitamin D
5 x Vitamin B Complex
50mg Diphenhydramine
Omega 3, 6, 9 Suppliment

Feel very happy, despite that being that last of my DHC script until my next one on Monday. A combination of the Bromazepam and the knowledge that my mum has 2 strips of 30mg Codeine Phosphates somewhere means 3 days without the DHC should be do-able.


----------



## Effect

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> This place is quiett lately.
> Anyone heard from @Captain.Heroin or @Effect  and the usual posters?



Hey man appreciate the concern. I've been taking it real easy the past couple weeks. Stopped the daily benzo intake cold turkey which wasn't smart at all and I've definitely been going through it as far as typical GABAergic withdrawal symptoms which have, surprisingly, actually alarmed me. I'm feeling the upswing the past couple days though, but I can't say I'm done long term with them. Alcohol probably doesn't help.

I went to the dispensary today and got some "Gorilla Glue". I just went with the strongest hybrid strain they had.

45mg methadone
24oz screwdriver
Few bowls of the new bud

Rewatching 'Strangers Things 2' in preparation for the 3rd season coming out next month. Netflix and Xbox have been occupying much of my time lately.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Usual stuff. 5mg dex to wake me up (basically like a cup of coffee for me), 1mg clonazepam to take the edge off, 90mg DHC which is the last of my current supply, and a few Paramols and Nurofen Plus because I have a bloody headache and the small amount of DHC/codeine in there should top up my dose a bit. Also finishing off a cider in the morning like a fuckin alchie. 

Then decided to take 50mg pregabalin from my old stash, combined with the clonazepam this morning and the diazepam last night it should mellow me out a bit more than usual for a nice chill Saturday. Not had the stuff for bloody ages so zero tolerance but I have another ready to go if it doesn't do anything.

Now I reckon I'll roll a joint to top it off and watch some shite on telly.


----------



## axe battler

Doubled up this morning on my joos.
170mg methadone with some water/bicarb to lower stomach pH for optimal absorption.
Feeling a little tickle, not expecting much


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

1 Latte
2 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
6mg Bromazepam
200mg Sodium Valproate
Vitamin B complex (x5)
50mg Diphenhydramine
150mg Codeine
2.5mg Bisiprolol
Omega 3, 6, 9


----------



## bamos

CBD Oil, Moringa, Green Tea
2mg Clonazepam
15mg Zolpidem
40mg Oxycodone instant release


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bamos said:


> CBD Oil, Moringa, Green Tea
> 2mg Clonazepam
> 15mg Zolpidem
> 40mg Oxycodone instant release



A mix of clonazepam, zolpidem, and oxy is an interesting choice for a morning fix!


----------



## Eleusis

Wilson Wilson said:


> Usual stuff. 5mg dex to wake me up (basically like a cup of coffee for me), 1mg clonazepam to take the edge off, 90mg DHC which is the last of my current supply, and a few Paramols and Nurofen Plus because I have a bloody headache and the small amount of DHC/codeine in there should top up my dose a bit. Also finishing off a cider in the morning like a fuckin alchie.
> 
> Then decided to take 50mg pregabalin from my old stash, combined with the clonazepam this morning and the diazepam last night it should mellow me out a bit more than usual for a nice chill Saturday. Not had the stuff for bloody ages so zero tolerance but I have another ready to go if it doesn't do anything.
> 
> Now I reckon I'll roll a joint to top it off and watch some shite on telly.



Does the clonazepam take the edge off of most stims in your experience? Interested to know your experience. 

Bit of hash and green tea this morning, was definitely a nice start to the day


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Eleusis said:


> Does the clonazepam take the edge off of most stims in your experience? Interested to know your experience.
> 
> Bit of hash and green tea this morning, was definitely a nice start to the day



Yep clonazepam is great for taking the edge off without making you all mashed up like alprazolam just as long as you get the dose right. 

Got a family thing today with kids everywhere (urghh) so 5mg dex to wake up but then 1mg clonazepam and 10mg diazepam and I have a rattling bottle of benzos in my pocket too just in case.


----------



## axe battler

Haha enjoy! Try not to blackout! Benzos can be useful for that kind of situation but they can make them absolutely disasterous if you take too many and/or drink alcohol with them! Think that airplane scene in bridesmaids but with family members and shocked children!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

axe battler said:


> Haha enjoy! Try not to blackout! Benzos can be useful for that kind of situation but they can make them absolutely disasterous if you take too many and/or drink alcohol with them! Think that airplane scene in bridesmaids but with family members and shocked children!



It's all about getting the right dex/benzo/booze balance. And the great thing is if everyone sees me drinking they'll just assume I'm drunk! Dex is very good at making sure benzos don't push me too far though. I once went to a similar kind of thing on 2mg alprazolam, 10mg diazepam, 100mg pregabalin, probably some type of weak opioid, and a few Vyvanse. Then started drinking while I was there. I doubt I was looking sober but thanks to the Vyvanse I just seemed a bit buzzed off the alcohol.


----------



## axe battler

Haha well if you're sure! I must say I am rather jeally of your scripts for dex and clonazepam. Were you diagnoses with ADHD? What's the clonazepam for? NHS or private?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

axe battler said:


> Haha well if you're sure! I must say I am rather jeally of your scripts for dex and clonazepam. Were you diagnoses with ADHD? What's the clonazepam for? NHS or private?



I know what I'm doing mate trust me 

Besides my fam knows I am on meds anyway. Any weird behaviour is put down to meds. Another time we met for a picnic in summer. I was in the middle of a DHC habit after a recent operation. Took benzos on top too. Dex wasn't enough to balance it out fully. Was very obviously mashed. My aunt commented "he's not sober is he?" but that's about it. They're not gonna stage some intervention for me because as I always say it's not an addiction if you got a prescription!

Both those scripts are from the NHS yes. Was first diagnosed with ADHD as a kid. Had to be reassessed as an adult because adult ADHD is defined as a separate condition in the UK. Then had to go through Concerta and Vyvanse before finally hitting the jackpot. I was on Vyvanse for years and only switched for practical reasons though. Vyvanse was too unpredictable in onset, duration, and potency as a prodrug. With straight dex I control how much is in my system which is what I want.

The clonazepam script started off as a diazepam script referred from a private psychiatrist. Got it transferred to the NHS thanks to a lovely understanding GP. One day I went to my GP complaining that the diazepam makes me too foggy headed and act drunk which is bad at work (again 100% true, the key to all this truly is that I've known my GP ages and we have a trusting doctor/patient relationship, I don't lie for scripts) and asked for clonazepam instead since it still has a long duration but is more clearheaded. I expected to be questioned on how the fuck I'd know what clonazepam feels like having never been previously prescribed it or at best get 0.5mg, but I was asked no questions and just got stuck straight on a repeat script for 2mg.

Here's a weird thing, for some reason there is no 1mg clonazepam in the UK. There is only 0.5mg and 2mg. It's also not approved for anxiety at all, only epilepsy. So it's an off-label maximum dose benzo script I am supremely lucky to have. It is the strongest benzo script you can get on the NHS (remember alprazolam is blacklisted, private docs only).

Honestly anyone can get a dex script if they can afford £200 for a private ADHD specialist assessment, after that you get it transferred to the NHS, it's not hard. They are surprisingly very lax with uppers in this country. The clonazepam script is the real impressive bit to me.

Oh I even get the actual Roche Rivotril brand from my pharmacy too!


----------



## axe battler

Oooh la de dah! Rivotril! Delicious things those!
I find clonazepam is probably the only benzo I can take fairly responsibly. With diazepam I'll start out meaning well and take 20-30mg, then when the dunt wears down after 5 hours ish, I can't resist a couple more, after which my memory is gone and quite often the rest of my Valium!
Ah benzos I love the temporary feeling of being chilled but those fuckers are absolutely out to get me.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ironically I am the opposite to you! I can use diaz very responsibly but it's very easy for me to redose clonaz until I blackout. This is why I got a script for it though, so I have a limited controlled supply. It forces me to be a good boy and indeed I do not exceed my script. I've taken a full 2mg today so far but also another 5mg dex. 

As for the Rivotril it is cool to get the brand name but I have to say the mint taste everyone goes on about is extremely mild. I almost always take it sublingually otherwise the onset takes almost an hour. It doesn't have the bitter chalkly taste of diaz or the bitter taste of alpraz, but that mintiness is also so mild it might as well be placebo.

Same with the Auden generics that are more common on the NHS. I had one pharmacy give me the equivalent of my usual script in 0.5mg, so four 0.5mg for every 2mg I'd normally get. Had over 100 of the fuckers! But those were the Auden ones, no discernible minty taste there either.

Maybe the strong mint taste everyone goes on about is only in the US clonazepam?


----------



## CFC

Sipping from a large drink today that contains:

280mg vyvanse
120mg ephedrine
10mg sibutramine
200mg caffeine
25mg 4f-mph
250mcg nicotine (really sensitive to it)
3g guarana extract
1200mg oxiracetam
4g choline
20mcg clenbuterol
10g l-tyrosine
15g l-glutamine
10g l-citrulline
5g glycine
10g creatine
5g DMAE
5g d-maleate
5g AAKG
10g taurine
5g beta-alanine
30g EAAs
30g raw cacao
10g O3 fish oils
10g EPO
4000iu vit d
Cinnamon
Ginger
Turmeric
Piperine
Lots of organic honey


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom (two doses an hour and 1/2 apart)
1g phenibut
coffee
cigs


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CFC said:


> 280mg vyvanse
> 120mg ephedrine



Holy fuck how you not having a panic attack?  ?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

12mgs of Buprenorphine
One Cannabis Edible.

Gonna eat another in 30 mins before i walk into work. Love taking in orally because it lasts through my whole shift. Made this last batch with 5 grams of seriously potent nugs. The synergy takes away all the pain in my back. This pretty much is my daily routine.

Gonna drop Bupe to 8mgs next week.


----------



## axe battler

Good luck! You probably know this already but with bupe (most drugs really) big cuts can be made when you're on higher doses.
Hopefully the jump from 12-8mg won't be even noticeable.
I was on 12mg bupe for a while but it suddenly started making me feel really nauseous after about a year of taking it, so got on methadone.
Think when I decide to quit I'll switch to bupe once I taper down the methadone enough.


----------



## checktest

Tequila coffee with a bit of cinnamon. Ginger or a bit of clove would have been good too. 

Green smoothie - little spirulina, spinach, bit of carrot and apple, almond, some high protein yogurt. Smidge of protein powder.

7.5 mg methylphenidate because I had to do some monotonous work while on vacation. I made a script to automate it in the past, but one of the other managers likes to be lazy in a way that creates more work. 

Bringing up a big jug of cold-brewed coffee concentrate for camping was the best choice this year. No fiddling with grounds and the fire in the morning, and we were already bringing up a big cooler anyways. People fill their drinks with water/everything to taste.

I have a drink perhaps a couple times a year and passed on the tequila last night, but it was tempting this morning.


----------



## CFC

Wilson Wilson said:


> Holy fuck how you not having a panic attack?  ?



I find the ephedrine and caffeine (and 4f) adds a little kick - d-amp's too smooth by itself. I woulda had more eph (I ran out) as I rarely feel much oomph from stims anyway ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CFC said:


> I find the ephedrine and caffeine (and 4f) adds a little kick - d-amp's too smooth by itself. I woulda had more eph (I ran out) as I rarely feel much oomph from stims anyway ?



That's some mad tolerance mate. And there's me doing benzos to take the edge off dex. Then again when it comes to opiates I can bosh them like nobody's business.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Couple hits of bud

Bout to get a coffee and have a cig. Would like some clonazepam.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CFC said:


> I find the ephedrine and caffeine (and 4f) adds a little kick - d-amp's too smooth by itself. I woulda had more eph (I ran out) as I rarely feel much oomph from stims anyway ?



Tolerance always comes into play with amphetamines causing one to increase the dose, but you need to be careful. You're frying your brain and your insides with that toxic shit. It does damage.


----------



## Hylight

prayers,
and less is more,
yeah right before my head pops off

a hairy opioid crunching on the floor

edit: time for a buprenorphine


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
24oz screwdriver
2.5mg clonazepam

Decided to take a quick run to the city today and the first person I talked to had what I was looking for. First benzo in give or take 3 weeks. Hopefully the benzo/alcohol cross tolerance factor isn't enough to fuck with the anxiolysis (sp)


----------



## schizopath

Multivitamin, D-vitamin for my damaged nerves, B-vitamin mix and 0.5L of blueberry Rockstar


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

1 Can Dr Pepper
1 Latte
1 Cigarette
200mg Sertraline
4mg Chlorpheniramine
50mg Cyclizine
60mg Dihydrocodeine
Omega 3, 6, 9
250mg Naproxen
5 x Vitamin B Complex
125ug Vitamin D
A Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
500mg L-Tyrosine


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
24oz Screwdriver
Multivitamin

That was the last of the clonazepam I got a few days ago. Debating going into the city to get more. It would be wise not too though. But I have no bud and no cigs (no cigs doesn't bother me much due to low nicotine dependence). Little cloudy this morning.


----------



## Effect

Hit the dispensary yesterday and got 'Durban Poison' and 'Amnesia Haze'.

Only slept about 5 hours last night and couldn't go back to sleep so I hit the clinic and now I'm smoking.

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
Budzzzz


----------



## weekend addiction

4mg suboxone
Folgers medium-dark roast drip coffee
1mg Prazosin
 100mg vistaril
BLK smooth cigar (a strong cheap black and mild alternative)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom in two doses
cigs
gotta bunch of pills and shit but practicing again...


----------



## Effect

Got to the clinic today and Tuesday's and Thursday's are usually the worst for lines and I turned the corner to the clinic expecting to see a full lot and literally at 7:30 there wasn't a car out front. The nurse who does swabs didn't show up.

45mg methadone
Bowl of Amnesia Haze

Spent the money I was gonna buy some clonazepam on a pack of cigarettes and beer last night. Dumb.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 320mg DHC, 1mg alprazolam, 10mg diazepam.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Bowl of bud
Bout to get an iced coffee/monster

Gonna take a morning walk before it gets too hot cause I'll sweat like a pig.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Venti White Mocha
4 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
120mg Dihydrocodeine
250mg Naproxen
400mg Sodium Valproate
30mg Loratidine
1000mg L-Tryptophan
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
2 x Strong Vitamin B Complex
125ug Vitamin D
10mg Omeprazole
Omega 3, 6, 9


----------



## weekend addiction

4mg suboxone
One good toke of marijuana. 
2cigarette butts I found on the ground. It's sooo fugging gross I might walk downtown and try to bum one.


----------



## Effect

^ I've been there. It is nasty, but most people who have ever been down and out or just plain broke know what it's like.

45mg methadone
Cannabis
2 24oz beers

Happy 4th of July to my Americans. Gonna have another beer or two and smoke a little more. About to finish 'Stranger Things 3'.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

It's 1am but I took a Quetiapine last night and didn't wake until like 9pm. So this is technically my morning dose still:
4 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
10mg Loratidine
270mg Dihydrocodeine
250mg Naproxen
400mg Sodium Valproate
10mg Omeprazole


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

weekend addiction said:


> 4mg suboxone
> One good toke of marijuana.
> 2cigarette butts I found on the ground. It's sooo fugging gross I might walk downtown and try to bum one.



I spent a few years on the streets and pretty much all of my "friends" (people who I hung with just because we were in the same circumstances and being a group is a lot safer) used to walk around picking up cigarette butts all the time. I've never done it but this was 2 or 3 years before I started smoking.
I did during this time drink the remainders (often as much as 2/3 or even 3/4 of a drink) from pretty much ever pub or club I could get into, or even pass by. People usd to warn me they might be spiked. Hey, if I get some free GHB or flunitrazepam in my drink, I considered that a big bonus.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

20 mg Concerta
3 mg kratom takes the edge off

I gotta get ready to leave this fantastic hotel this morning unfortunately. The insurance company wants to move my family to a house temporarily while they're still repainting and remodeling my actual house. The back and forth is dumb.


----------



## tremours

woke up had 1/2 bottle of rum, finished that in two drinks


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Monster Energy
About to go buy a 24oz screwdriver

Just picked up a JUUL. Then I remembered I found 1 on the ground over the year ago and forgot about it so I never bought the charger. So now I have 2. 

Didn't wanna switch because it seems like such a high school kid move to buy a JUUL specifically, but my nicotine dependence is low (5-7 cigs/day) and I just don't wanna deal with anymore preventable health risks down the road. I've done enough to myself. 3rd day without a cig and I'm good. Haven't used a full pod yet.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4.5g kratom (3 doses since 6:30 - 10:00 am)
500mg ashwagandha
600mg gabapentin
half cup of coffee
cigs

added: 475mg lyrica
20mg diazapam


----------



## Wilson Wilson

A few lines of 4-MMC (started as just one line lol), 100mg pregabalin, 0.5mg alprazolam, 280mg DHC.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom (2 doses)
500mg ash
1 1/4g phenibut
150mg lyrica
weed
cigs

been feeling pretty chill all day
look forward to a good sleep on freshly washed linen.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

200mg DHC, 0.5mg alprazolam, 5mg dex.


----------



## Xorkoth

Wilson Wilson said:


> A few lines of 4-MMC (started as just one line lol), 100mg pregabalin, 0.5mg alprazolam, 280mg DHC.



A friend is sending me 1g of 4-MMC which I should have in a few days, I never got to try it (except once while blacked out and once it wasn't enough to get much effect).  Pretty excited to give it a shot.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

48mg Codeine
180mg Dihydrocodeine
150mg Sertraline
400mg Sodium Valproate
20mg Omeprazole
500mg Naproxen
125ug Vitamin D
Omega 3, 6, 0
Strong Vitamin B Complex
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
~20 Drops 5% CBD Oil
1000mg L-Tyrosine


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Xorkoth said:


> A friend is sending me 1g of 4-MMC which I should have in a few days, I never got to try it (except once while blacked out and once it wasn't enough to get much effect).  Pretty excited to give it a shot.



Enjoy mate! It's a blessing in disguise you are getting only one gram too. It's is very very fiendy assuming it's proper stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh trust me, I know.  I used to go through tons of methylone and other cathinones.  I got 2g of 3-MMC recently and it was gone so fast.  I once got 50g of 4-EMC for insanely cheap, and that was very bad.  I shared, of course, but the vast majority went into my body and it was all gone faster than I could have imagined, and it really threw me off for a while.  I'm happy to be getting the gram, and happy it's only a gram.  I'll briefly really wish it was more, and then be glad again.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Smoking a fat bowl while waiting on my father to come take me to the pub to get my car on his lunch break, because I got fucking hammered last night. I might dislike the man often times but he sure as hell comes through when needed. Wana get the car before the wife finds out.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

1 Latte
4 Cigarettes
250mg Sertraline
360mg Dihydrocodeine
16mg Chlorphenamine
20mg Ompeprazole
750mg Naproxen
800mg Sodium Valproate
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
Strong Vitamin B Complex
150ug Vitamin D
1500mg L-Tryptophan
Omega 3,6,9

I think some more but don't remember haha.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

5mg dex, 190mg DHC, 25.6mg codeine, 10mg Valium, 1mg Rivotril.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just smoking some bud today. Nice mellow morning while Mrs. Gravy? is at some class.


----------



## albatross

Coming "down" from a .4g cannabis edible last night.  Got a cpl new strains, Deathstar and Pennywise.  Tried the Deathstar, nice sedation.  Pennywise is supposed to be a 1:1 THC:CBD strain but I think this is straight THC, got no idea how you fuck that up while growing.

100mg lamotrigine
.25mg clonazepam
100mg tramadol
200mg caffeine
4g indo kratom


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
.03mg clonidine
One hitters of Skywalker Kush

Shits had me falling asleep watching TV all day cause my benzo tolerance has been low and I have the clonazepam in me from yesterday and the clonidine dose could have been lower


----------



## Hylight

morning opiate
now sativa bud
and one energy drink ( purple series red bull)

never tried a colored red bull before i'm
scared, yes i said it.
fuck im so sick i don't care what i say.
sick of paws sick of life

waiting on my pen to charge
power hitz              yay

edit: aci berry red bull tastes like should i say shit.

i like the plain ones the best. sugar free, of course.


----------



## Psychonautical

Jazz, or Dub Music. 
with 5 shots of espresso
and Marijuana.

Then I lightly dust my wheatabix with pcp infused methamphetamine crystals with almond milk.
It's for your health.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

1 Latte
3 Cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
151.6mg Dihydrocodeine
10mg Loperaminde
400mg Sodium Valproate
500mg Naproxen
500mg L-Tryptophan
8mg Chlorphenamine
20mg Omeprazole
125ug Vitamin D
Strong Vitamin B Complex
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
Omega 3,6,9


----------



## Effect

Woke up early this morning and my roommate is having company this morning at 9 so he gave me the keys to his car and said screw. I was like "whatever, I'll make an adventure out this".

So I was at the clinic at 615 and then went home and took some clonazepam and had a quick wake and bake bowl of Indica.

Then I head for the city, found something I was looking for with no hassle this early and now I'm going to enjoy the walk in some of the nicer parts of Boston.

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
.125mg clonidine
.25g bowl of Skywalker Kush

Now I'm just roaming this city before the humidity sets in on this beautiful Sunday morning.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ That sounds lovely.

4 grams phenibut
6 grams kratom


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

2 licks of really nice crack
0.3g of UK heroin on the foil that is still going atm.

It is such a good thing to have scored & be smoking before 10am I know that much & today I was low on Coffee so the licks of crack sure helped wake me up proper.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Just woke up after sleeping 27 hours (think I somewhat OD'd). Woke up really sad and very anxious so just had:

1 Latte
2 Cigarettes
Sertraline 300mg
Dihydrocodeine 360mg
Codeine 88mg
800mg Sodium Valproate
125ug Vitamin D
500mg Naproxen
24 drops 5% CBD Oil
150mg Cyclizine
Omega 3,6,9
Multi-Vitamin/Mineral
Strong Vitamin B Complex
2000mg L-Tyrosine
1000mg Levitiracetam
50mg Lamotrigine

I hate when the drugs leave my system and the masks fall aside and the inner, extremely fragile, emotionally devastated, broken Real Me comes out. Hell on earth.
For someone with such a confident, happy persona I bruise so easily


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Pills are starting to help. Really wish someone was here to hold me, though. :/
I used to tell my mum and ask for support but she's always had some depression and anxiety issues so she'd just shout and tell me off when I tried to explain because I was "making [her] anxious". I tried to tell her so many times "I wanna piece of your heart, not a piece of your mind".


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Pills are starting to help. Really wish someone was here to hold me, though. :/
> I used to tell my mum and ask for support but she's always had some depression and anxiety issues so she'd just shout and tell me off when I tried to explain because I was "making [her] anxious". I tried to tell her so many times "I wanna piece of your heart, not a piece of your mind".



 *HUGS* I LOVE YOU! Feel better. You're not a bad person at all. Don't believe those negative thoughts. They're lies. 
You are loved. You are valuable. You are redeemed. You are forgiven. You are amazing! Never forget it.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> *HUGS* I LOVE YOU! Feel better. You're not a bad person at all. Don't believe those negative thoughts. They're lies.
> You are loved. You are valuable. You are redeemed. You are forgiven. You are amazing! Never forget it. ❤


#hanks so much, Coast! The means a ot and really did help.
Love you too *hugs back*.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> #hanks so much, Coast! The means a ot and really did help.
> Love you too *hugs back*.



Of course, it's true! ?

Someone just gave me a couple Xanny's out of nowhere. hehe


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Of course, it's true! ?
> 
> Someone just gave me a couple Xanny's out of nowhere. hehe



Jealous! I love when people do that, though! 3 weeks ago I was coming out of the drug dependency and this girl gave me 4 x 300mg Pregabalin and said "here, have these, I'm quitting".


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Jealous! I love when people do that, though! 3 weeks ago I was coming out of the drug dependency and this girl gave me 4 x 300mg Pregabalin and said "here, have these, I'm quitting".



Beautiful! I've always wanted to try Lyrica. My insurance only covers Gabapentin.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had a small pinch (maybe .05g) of bud before going over to babysit my nephew this morning. He's a good kid so I just hang out with him and he does his own thing or we'll watch a movie (he's on a Star Wars kick right now so we've had fun) or asks me a myriad of weird questions. So curious lol. Been doing that a couple mornings, been nice to smoke less I suppose. Home now and smoking a fat bowl and I'm like damn, I love getting high.


----------



## axe battler

@Effect do you still feel your 45mg methadone? How long have you been on it? Did you start higher and taper down then stop on 45 for a while?
What benefits do you feel from taking it at this point?
I'm currently on 85mg and am considering cutting down, but ive got fear, despite hardly feeling anything from my dose anymore except the odd day where I'll get a little hour or 2 of mild cosiness, and of course heroin doesn't work much cos of my tolerance.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My evening fix is gabapentin and kray kray


----------



## Snake_Eyes

200mg caffeine pill
a packed 5ml teaspoon of kratom
two end of the bowl bong vapor hits 
16oz coffee an hour later at work.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 dab

i woke up feeling great

until I realized THE ENTIRE WORLD decided to get just as fucked up as I did out here

so nothing got done

on a work day

yeah, that's my city for you: everyone on drugs 24/7.  So now I have to show up tomorrow and ask why they are too high to do their jobs.  Isn't that fun?  I'm sure that's fun for everyone.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Haha Good luck, you've got your work cut out for you. 

3 grams phenibut
6 grams kratom 

For the first time, I chewed and swallowed some instant coffee instead of making it. It actually worked, gave me some necessary energy.


----------



## Hylight

today it's life
aggghhhg
i'm really scared


----------



## Hylight

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ^ Haha Good luck, you've got your work cut out for you.
> 
> . . . . . .
> . . .  . . .
> For the first time, I chewed and swallowed some instant coffee instead of making it. It actually worked, gave me some necessary energy.


thank you !! sometimes i know i really believe
there is a  God  and called CoastTwoCoast
I H?ve Been Aw?akened 
yes yes yes tanto
omg i get so tired i just wanna say # it.

thank you sharing your kindness ??


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Found a half smoked bowl on my mantle (musta been drunk last night lol) and hit that. Now I'm smoking a fresh bowl and took 5mg O-DSMT.

Tryna fight this hangover.


----------



## Hylight

Me 2


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hylight said:


> thank you !! sometimes i know i really believe
> there is a  God  and called CoastTwoCoast
> I H?ve Been Aw?akened
> yes yes yes tanto
> omg i get so tired i just wanna say # it.
> 
> thank you sharing your kindness ??



You're a beautiful soul. Don't be scared, everything will work out. ?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Chewing and swallowing instant coffee might be my go-to method from now on. I feel awesome and it's a sharp, clean energy feeling, better than the feeling I get from making it and drinking it.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

6mg bromazepam, 2.5mg lorazepam, 1mg alprazolam, 10mg diazepam, 10mg dex.


----------



## axe battler

Haha, i bet the dex js feeling a little.bit lost in all those benzos!
Wilson, I don't think there is another BLer who's drug consumption makes me salivate as much as yours...


----------



## Snake_Eyes

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Chewing and swallowing instant coffee might be my go-to method from now on. I feel awesome and it's a sharp, clean energy feeling, better than the feeling I get from making it and drinking it.


"000" capsules work well if you want an alternative way of ingesting it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Snake_Eyes said:


> "000" capsules work well if you want an alternative way of ingesting it.



Never thought about that, thank you!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> today it's life
> aggghhhg
> i'm really scared


qft ^


----------



## Hylight

slept through with xanax
cold diet coke / warm summer
beautiful beautiful dab
and salt/sugar hit

looking forward to elevating


----------



## Xorkoth

Just made some kava, haven't drank it yet.  Might smoke a hit of weed later, not sure.  Last night I took some mescaline and went to see a show with friends, ended up having an emotional/personal honesty breakthrough about some stuff (mainly that I admitted I definitely want a kid some day, and that it might be a breaking point with me and my girl because she's getting more and more firmly in the camp of "never want kids"), after my friend and I talked for hours when we smoked a hit of weed.  We both got WAY too high to stand there in the crowd so we went to sit by the stream at the back of the venue and got into the best conversation.  He hasn't smoked weed in like 2 months because he has a baby and is working super hard pulling in $10k per month profit, and building a house for his family.  Our other friends kept coming over and asking us if we were okay yet, we were like dude we're fine, but I think they thought we were freaking out because we abruptly left.

Anyway the last 3 times I've smoked weed I've gotten mega high, but this time it was actually great.


----------



## Hylight

^ that was overwhelming, i'm going to try for an energy drink.


----------



## Effect

Slept well last night from yesterday's clonazepam. 

45mg methadone 
1.5mg clonazepam 
Bowl of 'Blissful Wizard'
Med dunks French vanilla iced

Fuckin heatwave had me inaide all day today playing 2k


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Xorkoth said:


> Just made some kava, haven't drank it yet.  Might smoke a hit of weed later, not sure.  Last night I took some mescaline and went to see a show with friends, ended up having an emotional/personal honesty breakthrough about some stuff (mainly that I admitted I definitely want a kid some day, and that it might be a breaking point with me and my girl because she's getting more and more firmly in the camp of "never want kids"), after my friend and I talked for hours when we smoked a hit of weed.  We both got WAY too high to stand there in the crowd so we went to sit by the stream at the back of the venue and got into the best conversation.  He hasn't smoked weed in like 2 months because he has a baby and is working super hard pulling in $10k per month profit, and building a house for his family.  Our other friends kept coming over and asking us if we were okay yet, we were like dude we're fine, but I think they thought we were freaking out because we abruptly left.
> 
> Anyway the last 3 times I've smoked weed I've gotten mega high, but this time it was actually great.



Mescaline? I thought that didn't even exist anymore. I forgot all about kava, haven't had it in many years. I used to make a really strong batch. It tastes like ass! Horrible. It's very relaxing though and I would take a couple of klonopin with it to relax even more, but I don't recommend that.

The kid thing is tough. If you want kids and your girl really doesn't, you'll have to move on. Sounds like you had a lot of fun at the concert! 

I had my usual today: 

4 grams phenibut
6 grams kratom
3 grams of Gabapentin
Some instant coffee to top it all off


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hylight said:


> ^ that was overwhelming, i'm going to try for an energy drink.



Are you feeling any better today hun?



Effect said:


> Slept well last night from yesterday's clonazepam.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 1.5mg clonazepam
> Bowl of 'Blissful Wizard'
> Med dunks French vanilla iced
> 
> Fuckin heatwave had me inaide all day today playing 2k



Yeah, the heat is crazy. We even got an emergency heat wave alert on our phone. I've been chillin in the air conditioning.


----------



## Hylight

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Are you feeling any better today hun?


okay thank you
that helps too

just very lethargic
but coffee's my friend 

paws aches and pains thxxx
little bit ☺


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hylight said:


> okay thank you
> that helps too
> 
> just very lethargic
> but coffee's my friend
> 
> paws aches and pains thxxx
> little bit ☺



Stay strong gorgeous! Remember, this will pass. Better days are up ahead! ?


----------



## Xorkoth

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Mescaline? I thought that didn't even exist anymore.



No idea if anyone is making synthetic mescaline anymore, but there are a variety of cactus species that contain mescaline, and I have a bunch of powdered san pedro cactus outer flesh.  Mescaline can never disappear because nature makes it. 



CoastTwoCoast said:


> I forgot all about kava, haven't had it in many years. I used to make a really strong batch. It tastes like ass! Horrible. It's very relaxing though



I find kava very subtle, I have never gotten anything beyond minor effects from it.  I like the taste though, it's spicy and earthy, I have never found it gross at all.  But I seem to be less sensitive to tastes than most people, I also think mushrooms taste good and I just put drugs on my tongue and let myself taste them (most of them anyway).  When I take cactus powder even I just dump it in my mouth, swish it around and swallow... gotta chase it with peanut butter for cactus because it's pretty nasty but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
80mg caffiene pill
25mg hydroxzine
pipe bowl of 31 % wedding cake( some of the best tasting weed ive ever had)
organic american spirts
McDonald's sausage biscuits

Going to explore the city and check out the parks(Portland Or)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

1 cup strong coffee (Jingle Bell Java from Mystic Monk, my dad gets me some every Christmas as he's super into the whole monk brewing thing) very good shit.

1 bowl of some decent bud. Might have another.


----------



## Hylight

caffeine
baby aspirin
opioid  scrape
strong Bud

hopefully i can sleep now after 
my shift work
sure got rattled somehow from 
quitting xanax AGAIN

am catching a sad little
nod already ☺
ffs.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Cup of strong coffee followed by a bowl of weed two hours later. Not feeling great, have been having some sort of abdominal pain from my gut for three days on and off and I'm hoping it will resolve today, because I can't go to the doctor


----------



## axe battler

300mg pregabalin
65ml methadone
Nice cuppa


----------



## Hylight

just threw 10mg's of hydrocodone out
at work
_real bright one self idiot_
a light 5mg of hydrocodone for stomach pain 
great bud
many dabs 
what else i dunno 
sugar 
tiredness @ 15 hrs till shift ends 
prayers ah haa


----------



## Hylight

oww ohhh 
where's the evening


----------



## Effect

Got lucky this morning; had an appointment in Boston and decided to take a walk down to the mile. Found clonazepam quick but expensive.

45mg methadone
1/2&1/2 bowl of super lemon and chronic
2.5mg clonazepam
24oz hard iced tea

In Chinatown Boston, not much money left, but might spend my train money back on  cheap Chinese take-out and sneak on the subway ghetto style


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

A few lines of the best quality heroin I've had in months, I just cut myself a line of 7.5mg Zopiclone too.


----------



## Effect

Just got back from the clinic

45mg methadone
Small bowl
3mg clonazepam

About to run out and get a coffee and hard iced tea.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Heroin & 3.75mg zopiclone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just a whole lot of nothing. 

Will probably get baked when I get home then have a bar

And cry 

Because feelings.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Just a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> Will probably get baked when I get home then have a bar
> 
> And cry
> 
> Because feelings.


Your day will get better bro, it's early.

Just hit the clinic and stopped back at the house quick.

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
Hitting the new vape pods

Wish I had some bud and clonidine. About to go out and get coffee and hard iced tea.

Could forgoe the alcohol and make a traffic free city run to find clonidine/gabapentin/prometh or more clonaz which are significantly more expensive.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My body hurts and I want to crash 

Or stay wired but we all know I’m about to fizzle out *sigh*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Your day will get better bro, it's early.


It might but it will probably get a lot worse.  

Going to drink some white grapefruit juice and wait then down half a bar.  I think that's the right dosage for where I want to go with this.  SIGH.  If only CB-1 would work *DABS*

no dab wide enough to keep me from getting more babe


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> It might but it will probably get a lot worse.


I know it's so cliche Cap, but that attitude is just gonna set up your day to get worse. Try looking at it as the white grapefruit potentiated bar as the start of turning the day around or at least preventing it getting worse if you must remain cynical.

I drank half a 24oz 8%abv hard iced tea and my roommate is out looking at a new carpet for the cottage and getting me a monster on the way back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> I know it's so cliche Cap, but that attitude is just gonna set up your day to get worse. Try looking at it as the white grapefruit potentiated bar as the start of turning the day around or at least preventing it getting worse if you must remain cynical.
> 
> I drank half a 24oz 8%abv hard iced tea and my roommate is out looking at a new carpet for the cottage and getting me a monster on the way back.



I feel quite good but I don't think the alprazolam is working yet.  Don't really care when it sets in.  Just going to wait.  

I appreciate the encouragement Effect you're a chill guy.  I haven't had benzos in like 5 days so if I don't feel really good from this it's going to be a gutpunch and I'll probably just stop using them all together but I think it should work really well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My heart almost immediately stopped pounding and I could feel the relaxation slowly set in, that was nice. 

*so thankful* for something.  It doesn't help I'm in mild pain and don't have decent NSAIDs.  I don't even want real painkillers for this kind of pain.  The type of NSAIDs I want should be OTC's.  Deport me to a shithole country with good pharmacetuicals at great prices w/o drug war regulation pls..... 

I kinda also want to take other downers too but I know I'll sleep in too late and then I'll wake up w/ stuff to do and ugh will get like nothing done


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh fuck it I'm going to take other downers that should seriously help how I feel

got a wide selection of stuff but going w/ this tried and true combo to get the heart to knock it the fuck off, fucking adrenaline


----------



## Effect

Couldn't sleep in on this Sunday so hit the clinic early.

45mg methadone
15mg amphetamine IR
2mg clonazepam

Back home playing 2k19. I'll go get coffee in a bit and hopefully head into the city.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I’m feeling so good.  Out in less than an hour and soon I’ll be unwinding again.


----------



## Effect

Had group at the clinic this morning. A girl I happened to go to high school with hooked me up with some lorazepam.

45mg methadone
3mg lorazepam
15mg amphetamine IR

Morning was lame


----------



## KS78

Coffee & opium.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

30 mg Concerta
900 mg Gabapentin

Today feels great! I got a lot accomplished this morning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

2mg xanax after wgfj
dabs
food coming up
feeling fine


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

150mg Sertraline
32mg Chlorphenamine
150mg Diphenhydramine
250mg Naproxen
800mg Depakote
100mg MS Contin
480mg Dihydrocodeine
Washed it all down with my mums leftover wine I found in the kitchen (~350ml)

Oh and I'm wearing a 100 mcg/hr Fentanyl patch.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

^ my local pharmacy occasionally forgets to put a padlock on the dumpster behind the store so I always check it. Found a 14-count strip of the morphine sulphates and 3 of the Fentanyl patches. Also found a 100-count bottle of estrogen pills but gave them to a friend who is planning to transition. Everything else was just things like aspirin, ibuprofen, statins etc.


----------



## bamos

^ LOL n1! Good for you to have a local pharmacy with such reckless staff.

OT:
300mg Pregabalin
2mg Clonazepam
80mg Oxycodone
100mg Caffeine
5g Pine Pollen


----------



## Wilson Wilson

axe battler said:


> Haha, i bet the dex js feeling a little.bit lost in all those benzos!
> Wilson, I don't think there is another BLer who's drug consumption makes me salivate as much as yours...



Haha you'd be surprised, I tend to do the dex in the morning like other people have a morning coffee, just wakes me up and gets me outta bed. I do the benzos then throughout the day as I start to come down a bit so I feel nice and chilled.

So today I've done 20mg dex in the morning. Later on I'll do a few Vallies and some DHC. Sadly run out of bromazepam within a week (strip of 20x 6mg). I really bloody love the stuff!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> 100mg MS Contin
> 480mg Dihydrocodeine



Niiiiiice.



ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> my local pharmacy occasionally forgets to put a padlock on the dumpster behind the store so I always check it.



Hahaha that's some low level Drugstore Cowboy shit right there!


----------



## sub21lime

Weed/Bruce banner(%32)!
Shatter BHO- Mango kush(%67 thc-%2cbd)
145mg methadone
American spirits(organic)
800mgs tagamet 
Debating on taking a caffiene pill, drinking a coffee or yerba mate... 
25mgs hydroxyzine


----------



## tjmothy

.5 mg clonazepam
1mg bupe
coffee
multi vits


----------



## Effect

1 hour counseling sesh today. Went fast but now she's leaving so that's the third in 9 months. Clonazepam had me talking and going fast. Plus as soon as I got out my roommate picked me up coming back from the dispensary with an eighth.

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
Bowl of sp* dahkini Kush


----------



## negrogesic

You guys drink in the morning? I drink heavily and frequently but never in the morning...feels awful...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

negrogesic said:


> You guys drink in the morning? I drink heavily and frequently but never in the morning...feels awful...


Only on special occasions. Like when I camp at the Renaissance festival, first thing you hear from my tent at the crack of dawn is the, "Kkstsssshhhh!" of a beer can opening lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

negrogesic said:


> You guys drink in the morning? I drink heavily and frequently but never in the morning...feels awful...


never in the morning here.

rarely and highly infrequently here.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

negrogesic said:


> You guys drink in the morning? I drink heavily and frequently but never in the morning...feels awful...



I drink on rare occasion these days. Alcohol isn't my thing like it used to be. Every time I had wine in the morning it fucked up the rest of the day and I regretted it. Then you walk around feeling like a slow pile of shit. Not fun.

I will say unless you can bounce back with some phenibut, maybe even some kratom.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lolololo


----------



## Jabberwocky

500mg tramadol
0,50 mg pfizer xanax
a couple of joints along a coffee

maybe I'll do an oxy later but probably bad idea as I already have some time without them

I'm gonna try out your recommended combination of wgfj with alprazolam CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tbph I don’t recommend coming off benzos abruptly 

Not everyone responds well to that 1

Eyes wide open forever feeling.  

Mundanity of life fades only for a moment before the creased contentment fades away for what will seem like years....


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's okay, I rarely use them anymore, tramadol is taking care of any anxiety or depression I might have


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

morpheuspapaverus said:


> it's okay, I rarely use them anymore, tramadol is taking care of any anxiety or depression I might have



What are you going to use when it's time to come off the Tramadol? That was my drug of choice like a decade ago. It's a bitch coming off because it works like an antidepressant and an opiate, horrific withdrawals and brain zaps. Kratom was the only way for me to survive withdrawals.


----------



## Jabberwocky

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What are you going to use when it's time to come off the Tramadol? That was my drug of choice like a decade ago. It's a bitch coming off because it works like an antidepressant and an opiate, horrific withdrawals and brain zaps. Kratom was the only way for me to survive withdrawals.


I don't think I'm gonna come off, till now I have 7 years on it, but I can't see myself off it for a good amunt of time


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

morpheuspapaverus said:


> I don't think I'm gonna come off, till now I have 7 years on it, but I can't see myself off it for a good amunt of time



Ok, that's great it's still working for you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wake up with brain zaps daily, but they go away an hour after dosing, last time I tried to quit 2 months ago something like that I almost had a seizure, it's a pain in the ass, I just hope it's not gonna fry my brain to the point that the muscle spams will be more heavier like huntington disease. 

fuck it I've nodded out for 4 hours, someone wanted to give me 2 concertas, I've should've took them


----------



## Jabberwocky

0,5 more xanax
and 400 mg more tramadol 

time to listen to music about selling crack, I swear I'm not into drug dealing shit but these guys are so witty with their wordplay that I don't mind that it's about selling crack


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

morpheuspapaverus said:


> I wake up with brain zaps daily, but they go away an hour after dosing, last time I tried to quit 2 months ago something like that I almost had a seizure, it's a pain in the ass, I just hope it's not gonna fry my brain to the point that the muscle spams will be more heavier like huntington disease.
> 
> fuck it I've nodded out for 4 hours, someone wanted to give me 2 concertas, I've should've took them



Damn that sucks you get the zaps until dosing. Just remember kratom works whenever you want to come off of it.

I'm prescribed Concerta now after quitting Adderall. It works well for ADHD and making me alert.


----------



## Jabberwocky

yeah but it lowers the seizure threshold and with how I'm dosing the trams, it's better not to combine


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

morpheuspapaverus said:


> yeah but it lowers the seizure threshold and with how I'm dosing the trams, it's better not to combine



Oh, Concerta lowers the seizure threshold? Wow, I forgot how Tramadol can cause seizures. I've never ever had a seizure when I took Tramadol. I've never experienced a seizure in my entire life, thank God. Definitely stay safe.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

negrogesic said:


> You guys drink in the morning? I drink heavily and frequently but never in the morning...feels awful...



When you become dependent on alcohol you tend to wake up in acute withdrawal. I used to really, really not want a drink in the morning but had to force it down. I'd have to have about 2/3 of a bottle of wine just so I could calm down and stop shaking.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Oh, Concerta lowers the seizure threshold? Wow, I forgot how Tramadol can cause seizures. I've never ever had a seizure when I took Tramadol. I've never experienced a seizure in my entire life, thank God. Definitely stay safe.



All stimulants lower your seizure threshold.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> All stimulants lower your seizure threshold.


Hmmm There's no problem so far, but that's good to know.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've had a seziure before on speed but then I was on like 1050mg(tramadol) plus I think it was not even speed, some rc sold as speed


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> When you become dependent on alcohol you tend to wake up in acute withdrawal. I used to really, really not want a drink in the morning but had to force it down. I'd have to have about 2/3 of a bottle of wine just so I could calm down and stop shaking.



Hair of the dog.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Hmmm There's no problem so far, but that's good to know.



It tends to be in overdose that they cause seizures.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Hair of the dog.



Precisely.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> All stimulants lower your seizure threshold.



This X1000

If you don't know this, best to stick to caffeine.

Concerta and Adderall summarily cause very simmilar pharmacodyanmic effects, if through different main mechanisms. Both are hard stimulants. So substituting one for the other doesn't phenomenally verify quitting the other. If you switch it for intuniv or straterra, then it does.

Amphetamine causes very light serotonergic effects, not clinically meaningful at reasonable doses. Methylphenidate isn't as nasty for the brain, and has lesser potential for psychotic effects. But amphetamine is better for ADHD. Both are primarily adrenergic agents.


----------



## Quere

90mg methadone, 54mg concerta, a delicious coffee from our espresso machine and to top it off, a couple glasses of poppy tea!

Oh and of course I'm constantly vaping high strength nico liquid


----------



## negrogesic

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> When you become dependent on alcohol you tend to wake up in acute withdrawal. I used to really, really not want a drink in the morning but had to force it down. I'd have to have about 2/3 of a bottle of wine just so I could calm down and stop shaking.



I meant for those non physically dependent. How much were you drinking though, and how long did it take for physical withdrawal symptoms to start materializing? I feel like I wouldn't even know what alcohol withdrawal would feel like (though I am of course aware of the symptom set). My only reference would be benzo withdrawal (with which im intimately familiar)...I suppose my real question is, how much and how frequently do you have to drink to begin feeling symptoms of physical alcohol withdrawal? Ive drank 5-8 drinks a night for years and feel like ive never experienced physical alcohol withdrawal symptoms...My conceptualization of it is that it only starts to materialize after you supply the bloodstream with a steady state of etoh and then cut it off (ie., start drinking in the morning, and continue doing so). Curious what your experience has been however...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> This X1000
> 
> If you don't know this, best to stick to caffeine.
> 
> Concerta and Adderall summarily cause very simmilar pharmacodyanmic effects, if through different main mechanisms. Both are hard stimulants. So substituting one for the other doesn't phenomenally verify quitting the other. If you switch it for intuniv or straterra, then it does.
> 
> Amphetamine causes very light serotonergic effects, not clinically meaningful at reasonable doses. Methylphenidate isn't as nasty for the brain, and has lesser potential for psychotic effects. But amphetamine is better for ADHD. Both are primarily adrenergic agents.



"So substituting one for the other doesn't phenomenally verify quitting the other." Sorry, but that's bullshit. Adderall is an amphetamine, Concerta is not. Adderall was much worst for me than Concerta. Adderall was more addictive and toxic. Quitting Adderall is a triumph.


----------



## hyroller

haha. my morning fix circa 2009/2010 at about 1:30am would be a shot of speed. that's if I've woken up and am in the mood, been a cleanskin for at least 2-2.5 months and have some of my stash to spare. very rarely a small rock to break things up a bit (I do mean a meagre meth shaving). as for these days I opt for a red bull, where given the option; reached for a can of mother after living off orange juice throughout the week today. I drink energy drinks for the taste. I used to have my morning crackpipe loaded the night before I went to bed back in the good old days. There it sat in my right side table ready for me to tackle first thing. I used to keep my pipe in that exact spot when I lived beachside for years on end lol, not like it barely went a week without my lips hanging off the end of it.


----------



## bamos

this morning sucked hard so:
300mg Tramadol (liquid form)
900mg Pregabalin
2mg Clonazepam
a cup of Green Tea

The Tramadol is already working and upped my serotonin a little which is nice and I guess it'll be a lot better if the rest kicks in. Maybe I have to redose some Tramadol later.


----------



## Specified

1 point of Methamphetamine
2 coffees
1 joint
2mg Alprazolam


----------



## Wilson Wilson

240mg DHC Continus
90mg normal DHC
2 Paramols (I had a headache)
2mg Rivotril (clonazepam)
15mg dexamph
20mg cetirizine (fucking nausea)

Despite the dex I'm literally nodding so hard I keep having weird dreams and it takes me a moment to realise it wasn't real. Then again I also did dex while setting up a load of computer bollocks I won't bore you with last night and didn't exactly get much sleep. I'm gonna just pass out for like 12 hours tonight, believe.


----------



## hyroller

Specified said:


> 1 point of Methamphetamine
> 2 coffees
> 1 joint
> 2mg Alprazolam



alpraz kills meth in my realm....oh dear


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Took three hits off the bowl, it was good

Then put 16mgs of Buprenorphine under my tongue. Ready for the day


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

CoastTwoCoast said:


> "So substituting one for the other doesn't phenomenally verify quitting the other." Sorry, but that's bullshit. Adderall is an amphetamine, Concerta is not. Adderall was much worst for me than Concerta. Adderall was more addictive and toxic. Quitting Adderall is a triumph.



You don't have to apologize for stating your viewpoint, but you have to lose the swear words. MDPV isn't an amphetamine but it's definitely a terrible drug. Experiences vary, but you're just substituting a hard stimulant for another. You can bet I know the psychopharm better than you. That's not an insult, it's just the truth. Believe whatever you want.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hyroller said:


> alpraz kills meth in my realm....oh dear


you know it used to for me too right, but then you grow up and get ptsd and you're overwired on adrenaline all the time.  add a little xanax and all of the sudden there's like no side effects i.e. total anorexia, total insomnia.  it makes it a bit more functional for people who like to go on a run or a binge.  

I finally "understood it" after a while.  The average meth user who just uses once in a blue moon totally doesn't want to dampen the high - I get that.   I don't like the exhilaration feeling from it; way too fleeting.  A large dose of LSD or even normal of 2c-_ will give you that WHOA exhilaration for wayyyy longer IMO.  

If I'm going to "blue moon" use meth I will focus on productivity, creativity more than the feelings.  Other drugs are way better for the high.  Meth is more of a functionality tool IMO


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

AlphaMethylPhenyl said:


> You don't have to apologize for stating your viewpoint, but you have to lose the swear words. MDPV isn't an amphetamine but it's definitely a terrible drug. Experiences vary, but you're just substituting a hard stimulant for another. You can bet I know the psychopharm better than you. That's not an insult, it's just the truth. Believe whatever you want.



"It's a terrible drug." No, it's not. So far it's been very helpful. Yes, it's a stimulant, but that still doesn't mean quitting Adderall was an easy thing to do. Concerta is good for ADHD, that's what I take it for. You're making blanket statements, but ok.


----------



## Hylight

_eggs w mango jalapeno havarti
but i cannot get anything down without
       dabs and bud
mixed with some nice warm opioid.
mmm have the chills now. might need some
coffee straight pure and brewed. 
hydrate the sustenance.
cherries and celery of yea
wgfj_


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that sounds lovely

i had to take half a bar to even out ugh, just dabs waiting for this stupid half a pill to kick in


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> that sounds lovely
> 
> i had to take half a bar to even out ugh, just dabs waiting for this stupid half a pill to kick in


delightfulishous ! i have delightfully lusciously awoke from some ? 
. . . . but not too much ??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*DABS*

couldn't wait the headache was killing me and it seemed to help, which I don't know why because cannabis is supposed to raise BP *brain explosion*


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

negrogesic said:


> I meant for those non physically dependent. How much were you drinking though, and how long did it take for physical withdrawal symptoms to start materializing? I feel like I wouldn't even know what alcohol withdrawal would feel like (though I am of course aware of the symptom set). My only reference would be benzo withdrawal (with which im intimately familiar)...I suppose my real question is, how much and how frequently do you have to drink to begin feeling symptoms of physical alcohol withdrawal? Ive drank 5-8 drinks a night for years and feel like ive never experienced physical alcohol withdrawal symptoms...My conceptualization of it is that it only starts to materialize after you supply the bloodstream with a steady state of etoh and then cut it off (ie., start drinking in the morning, and continue doing so). Curious what your experience has been however...



I was drinking about 5-6 bottles of wine a day and would take about 4 hours after my last drink before withdrawal start


----------



## negrogesic

Wow thats alot of wine...

Out of curiosity, what kind of wine?


----------



## Specified

hyroller said:


> alpraz kills meth in my realm....oh dear


It just evens it out for me. I'll get too jittery without it.
Feel like I wasted half a point this morning since I had more yesterday stupid tolerance. Also wasted a point of H last night, felt it was too strong cos it knocked me out straight away. Should have started low.....stupid


----------



## Specified

Half a point of meth. My pipe is screaming my name. No, Go away I don't need you in my life. Oh yes you do, yes you do. If I needed you in my life I would smash you, oh, shit, wait. Yes, exactly what I was thinking after you said smash!


----------



## hyroller

Specified said:


> Half a point of meth. My pipe is screaming my name. No, Go away I don't need you in my life. Oh yes you do, yes you do. If I needed you in my life I would smash you, oh, shit, wait. Yes, exactly what I was thinking after you said smash!


I've got 4 pipes. 3 more and I've got all days of the week covered.


----------



## Specified

hyroller said:


> I've got 4 pipes. 3 more and I've got all days of the week covered.


I haven't counted my pipes but I know I have a few spare with dinted glass in the cupboard.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early, supposed to have group at 10 and not be able to dose till right before but I slipped one past the goalie, but still gotta go back at 10.

3 hits of bud
45mg methadone
10mg diazepam

Guess I'm gonna sit at home till I gotta go to group. At least the person who runs it is stopping in 2 weeks.


----------



## hyroller

Specified said:


> I haven't counted my pipes but I know I have a few spare with dinted glass in the cupboard.


I'm bemoaning the fact that I am physically a disasterpiece and almost thought of forsaking my pipe for a moment there. people have (I'm sure, not intentionally....!) given me all kinds of proposterous notions that have me thinking I'm doing it wrong. maybe all I need is this rumoured 5th pipe to perfect the art of the art of the lifelong toker. pipe please if I may.


----------



## schizopath

Been hitting gravity bong this morning. A lot cause feel almost like sleeping again :D


----------



## Wilson Wilson

15mg dex, 10mg diazepam, 100mg pregabalin.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just breathing.  Barely feel normal.  Ugh.


----------



## KS78

20 mgs Ritalin
100 mgs Opium and a few cups of coffee.


----------



## Effect

Woke up around 7:15, threw on the radio and got ready to hit the juice bar.

45mg methadone
5mg diazepam
1mg alprazolam
Last 3 one hitters of Indica

Chilling back home playing 2k for a little before I gotta go out and take care of some shit and try to be productive and not procrastinate.


----------



## negrogesic

20mg of vaporized morphodrol, would like some PST but i'm going to abstain


----------



## Quere

This morning I took my antidepressants and my 90mgs methadone, had a coffee and decided to take some oral concerta when I got up to get the methylphenidate and thought 'why not? So I chewed up 300 mg of dihydrocodeine then swallowed 1 mg of lorazepam and 72mg of concerta.

I wasn't expecting too much from the 300mgs DHC and I had a 1mg lorazepam the other day and didnt feel it too strongly. 

But WOW right now I'm actually feeling really awesome ? 

Walking to class right now to hand in my assignment!!


----------



## lyphetasx

• 56mg of ephedrine
• 200-400mg of caffeine (pills, but also will sub with a few cups of instant coffee)
•1-2mg of cpam (some days replaced wit etiz)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dabs until the crying stopped lmao


----------



## Effect

No benzos today unless something unexpected happens. 

45mg methadone
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

Finishing the morning walk then going to the dispensary because my roommate surprisingly wants to go after we just got the cable and rent figured out. Oh well, it's his payday, we both need bud. Fuck it ????yolo


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Took my 5mg Librax. I'm pretty convinced anything I feel from it is placebo. Still feeling great amounts of anxiety and stress.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was able to get my klonopin script today which is excellent. I was all stressed out and needed it.

Now I'm enjoying my new CBD vape pen. Pretty good.


----------



## Effect

Was anxious as fuck this morning, decided to drink even earlier than usual. I'm supposed to have counseling in 10 minutes. Last one before this lady leaves. I don't wanna go with alcohol breath. I'm supposed to leave here in 5 fuck.

45mg methadone
24oz screwdriver

Day 3 no benzos

Edit: caved in skipped counseling and got sweet clonazepam releof


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I got some Kanna MT55 extract from a very well-known, reputable vendor. Since I'm on Effexor XR, I was afraid to mix the two. You always hear Kanna+SSRI can cause serotonin syndrome. I am not recommending this to anyone. I take a low dose of Effexor 150 mg. The Kanna came in the mail today. It has a small scooper that equals 50 mg. I made some nice lines and snorted it. Then I put it under my tongue. There was no interaction with Effexor.
There's a priming process that has to happen with Kanna. That's why people are disappointed when it doesn't work right away. You have to dose Kanna consistently for days in a row before it starts to take full effect. I'm priming right now. In a few days, it should feel amazing.

After the Kanna, I took 5 grams of green borneo kratom. Feeling awesome.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early to hit the clinic and take this Saturday to cocktail it up to the point I'm needing a designated driver for the next 6 hours.

45mg methadone
2mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
.3mg clonidine
bout to smoke the last of the Skywalker
(When I feel the meds kicking)

Drinkin a fuckin leftover 24oz Natty Ice I forgot about in the fridge while I wait.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beer and xanax because I'm unable to get rest due to the nagging depression


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> beer and xanax because I'm unable to get rest due to the nagging depression



I sleep really well last night thanks to the clonidine I think. But we have the beer and alprazolam in common on this fine morning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm afraid what's goign to happen if I can't get sleep and the depression returns... I am only feeling a mild buzz this sucks


----------



## Mr Crowley

3-methoxy-PCP, dextroamphetamine or meth, and etizolam. the breakfast of champions.
this was my combo for going to work.


----------



## Xorkoth

Took first of 3 staggered phenibut doses... gonna play a show tonight and it's been a week since my last dose so... phenibut time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice i have never done that one, no interest

xanax/alcohol FINALLY enabled me to want to eat YESSSSSSSSSSSSS so I'm eating food and it hurts but I'm doing it!


----------



## Hylight

jumping in the lake
dabs 
bud
i don't know yet
(unfortunately) an energy drink
maybe i should try vitamins too

the little bit of xanax helped last night 
i got a little sleep And was able to wake up Early too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

over the course of the night 4 beers and 2mg xanax and I'm still awake.  Yeah that sucks.  I know.  Life sucks so I should have expected this.  

so my morning fix is dabs and I'm considering more xanax but I don't even think it'll work for I am in too much anguish and my brain is not right I might as well save it for when it'll be felt at a normal dose


----------



## Shady's Fox

I am sober, cant belive.. I still look back and yet happy confused. 12 fuckin yrs..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I can't eat during severe depression too well so I have had maybe like 15 raspberries and that was difficult.  I'm finding active joylessness in eating which is odd, I normally love eating.


----------



## Hylight

Shady's Fox said:


> I am sober, cant belive.. I still look back and yet happy confused. 12 fuckin yrs..


OKAY


----------



## Hylight

Captain.Heroin said:


> I can't eat during severe depression too well so I have had maybe like 15 raspberries and that was difficult.  I'm finding active joylessness in eating which is odd, I normally love eating.


i hate food (but not good food) 
a chocolate chip cookie is good sometimes.
But only if it is a Good chocolate chip one ! 
the cloud took my pictures and won't give them back.
tee he


----------



## Nightrider19

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Since I'm on Effexor XR



That was THE word prescription I had :-(


----------



## Nightrider19

Ummmmm

Few draws of a pipe and a couple hours I was ready for the day.


----------



## Hylight

mmm sounds good
dabs
opioid
not much


----------



## LandsUnknown

10mg Adderall and a little bit of etorphine, like maybe in the 2.5-3 microgram range. That shit felt dangerously strong even in those tiny doses though, no way I'm doing that again.


----------



## kid0piate

125mg methadone
1.5 mg xanax
800 mg gabapentin
Ohhh... and dabs/bud of course.


----------



## kevISSAgod

2 lines of meth coffee Newport and just took a couple 10mg for the first time in 3 months!


----------



## Effect

Long morning taking someone to get their nails done and shopping in the name of get a few free bars.

Totals today:
45mg methadone
Last 3 hits of bud (might scrounge)
3mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
.03mg clonidine
24oz 8% screwdriver

Bout to drink my last beer without passing in and out every 30 mins then I have an important response I need to type to someone on a phone or and Xbox controller.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g kratom
coffee
cigs
300mg gabapantin
couple puffs of weed (waiting on more now....)
added 1mg alprazolam and 5mg diazapam


----------



## negrogesic

PtahTek said:


> 1g kratom
> coffee
> cigs
> 300mg gabapantin
> couple puffs of weed (waiting on more now....)
> added 1mg alprazolam and 5mg diazapam



Do you notice perceptible opioid like effects from 1g of kratom, or is it just yohimbine like stimulation at those doses (I've never taken less than 3 grams)...


----------



## ThatSpaceyKid

The rest of my meth... A good gram and a half I IV this morning. Between 4 shots.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

negrogesic said:


> Do you notice perceptible opioid like effects from 1g of kratom, or is it just yohimbine like stimulation at those doses (I've never taken less than 3 grams)...


i feel the pain relif but there is no euphoria. been tapering on kratom to see what gives when one (I) quit. So far not much agony in any way. i am doing gabapentin, though; so hey....

2g will give me a nice subtle "buzz" if one could call it that.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early. Hit the clinic expecting a huge work line and only wait for 2 people. Back home now I have stuff to take care of.

45mg methadone
2mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
.025mg clonidine

Lord let me be productive today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dabs, lots of them

glad I'm out of 1000rpm that shit was going to save the world but let's let it burn instead

I don't know if I need more benzos or am still buzzed from that huge dose

Ill probably just have a few dabs


----------



## schizopath

120mg ketamine sniffed.
It feels good because it doesnt feel at all you know?


----------



## Effect

Another unproductive (other than being productive trying to not nod playing Xbox day) yesterday, which means today is pick up some slack.

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
1.25mg clonazepam

Sipping a 24oz screwdriver then going for a coffee/energy drink.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

It is benefit day so managed to get a call in to a friends dealer at 8.20am. 
I was smoking heroin & crack before 10am today thank God.

Finished first bag of heroin by 10.15am & finished my crack around 10.30am (3 pipes)


----------



## Effect

At the dispensary now. Hit the clinic late today. Not sure if I want an indica or sativa... If there's a potent hybrid available that's what I'm going with.

45mg methadone
.5mg clonazepam
24oz 8%abv screwdriver

Will post in the "how high" thread later to update the on the strain I got.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Nightrider19 said:


> That was THE word prescription I had :-(



Awww. I'm not even sure it works anymore. haha I just picked up a new Effexor XR script today only because I don't want to suffer withdrawals.


----------



## Effect

Took a trip to the city this morning just hoping with 20$ in my pocket. Came out with clonazepam. Took about 15 minutes of walking the mile.

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
2 bowls of blissful wizard hybrid

Fuckin Friday. Same routine is getting boring. Hopefully making changes after I finish some medical shit in about 5 weeks.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Mmmm klonopin...

I've been dosing kratom and Gabapentin throughout the day, feeling good.


----------



## Crowsonator2008

I'm content with taking my 1200mg of Gabentin and 20mg of Prozac the fun starts in the evening...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

This morning I started off with a bowl of meth at 3AM.

And yeah, I drank the milk.


----------



## Effect

madness00 said:


> This morning I started off with a bowl of meth at 3AM.
> 
> And yeah, I drank the milk.


Dayum son. I could go for a bowl of meth right now. Been a couple weeks of no stims.

45mg methadone
Bowl of bud
1.5mg clonazepam (hopefully no more today)

We'll see what today brings


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

My buddy in the east fens supplied me. Apparently the stuff over there is better than the South Bay end of the ave. Gay guys always have the best tina.


----------



## somnilicious

600 mg of gabapentin with my liquid doc coffee. I took a gram of shrooms last night but didn't get much of an effect. I also slept surprisingly well considering that I'm supposed to be withdrawing from kratom. I have yet to really notice any kratom withdrawal and I'm a long time heroin addict. What gives?


----------



## sub21lime

Didnt sleep last night due to meth. Took a 1/4 gram shot(iv) of heroin this morning. Also smoked a few bowls of weed and speed.
With a group of friends going to the oregon coast for the day. Should be cool. Got some beer and weed.
Oh and im currently drinking yerba mate


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Few lines of oxy, few hits off this Juul vape I got for cheap. The cream flavour pods taste nice.

And according to some searches I did the nicotine has sort of similar action to opioids which makes a lot of sense because I seem to be craving the vape hits when I'm on opiates cuz they make me nod harder. According to a few studies, naloxone causes nicotine withdrawals in smokers even. Crazy shit.


----------



## Lucy20

Sex, coffee and weed. My 3 favorites


----------



## Cream Gravy?

STRONG cup of coffee. Had hoped it would have strong laxative effects. Was disappointed. Hoping to turn the annoying stimulation into reading a few chapters of a Star Wars novel I'm currently engrossed in.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

300mg gabapentin w/peanut butter
220mg naproxen
coffee
cigs


Cream Gravy? said:


> the annoying stimulation


yeah i hate that part of it... annoying is a great descriptor.

no kratom for a week+
looking for suitable substitute


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> no kratom for a week+
> looking for suitable substitute



We are in the same boat! I have like 2 weeks to go without kratom. The soonest I'll be able to get some is September 2nd. This sucks.

Usually I substitute kratom with phenibut just to have something, but I didn't buy phenibut this month. I was trying to cut down on substances. Now that I won't have anything for 2 full weeks, I'm regretting it.

I'll have Concerta next Monday, but I'm not going to take it. Concerta feels way too edgy without any kratom or phenibut to take the anxiety away. Gotta wait till I get the kratom. Oh well.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Usually I substitute kratom with phenibut just to have something,...


Can get kratom but with the DEA/FDA going full speed ahead with schedule I am trying to get ahead of the curve... 'swy the alternative search. Do not wanna go back on opies for the rest of my life.
Got phenibut and today was my dose day but gonna wait til tomorrow morn.
Have an ass of 300mg gabapentin but they seem to be taking away my appetite and makes me nauseous even with food: this will _not_ do... can't afford to lose weight... gotta keep my figure.  LOL
Fixin to get a few alprazolam bars (real) and lay off the gabas to see if this is in fact the cause; it may be from not having kratom but will find out. My own skinny-pig. 
You can do this.... You strong, intelligent and not dwelling on it helps a lot: Fill that time with something that makes you feel good. Sex (alone or with another), media, exercise etc.
Working helps me as I do not have time to think of anything but clearing tickets off my station and getting kisses and hugs from co-workers... and catching a glimpses of that fine ass chick that been hittin' on me. We met at a neutral spot (w/associates) and there may be some negs about all this, I am finding. Like drinking and practically screaming the lyrics to low volume music and moving around as if possessed along with being almost impossible to communicate with. Fuck that... got enough problems. Left after about 30 mins with no explanation.  Hahaha
Still have a few years if I choose to get with another then I will wither up and fade into the wind.
Be easy.
Keep strong.
Orgasm.

lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> Can get kratom but with the DEA/FDA going full speed ahead with schedule I am trying to get ahead of the curve... 'swy the alternative search. Do not wanna go back on opies for the rest of my life.
> Got phenibut and today was my dose day but gonna wait til tomorrow morn.
> Have an ass of 300mg gabapentin but they seem to be taking away my appetite and makes me nauseous even with food: this will _not_ do... can't afford to lose weight... gotta keep my figure.  LOL
> Fixin to get a few alprazolam bars (real) and lay off the gabas to see if this is in fact the cause; it may be from not having kratom but will find out. My own skinny-pig.
> You can do this.... You strong, intelligent and not dwelling on it helps a lot: Fill that time with something that makes you feel good. Sex (alone or with another), media, exercise etc.
> Working helps me as I do not have time to think of anything but clearing tickets off my station and getting kisses and hugs from co-workers... and catching a glimpses of that fine ass chick that been hittin' on me. We met at a neutral spot (w/associates) and there may be some negs about all this, I am finding. Like drinking and practically screaming the lyrics to low volume music and moving around as if possessed along with being almost impossible to communicate with. Fuck that... got enough problems. Left after about 30 mins with no explanation.  Hahaha
> Still have a few years if I choose to get with another then I will wither up and fade into the wind.
> Be easy.
> Keep strong.
> Orgasm.
> lol



Whoa! My head is spinning. haha Do not sleep with the coworker. I made a joke about bending her over the copy machine in another thread, but hooking up with a coworker is bad news. If and when it goes to shit, it will be extremely uncomfortable to deal with that person at work. Just admire her from afar. Get with someone outside of the job.

Thank you, but I'll be ok for a couple of weeks without kratom. It makes life feel better, but it's not going to kill me to wait a lil' bit. I think running out teaches patience...unfortunately. lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Whoa! My head is spinning. haha


That's exactly what I was thinking when I bounced. Later


CoastTwoCoast said:


> Do not sleep with the coworker.


I do not and have only once in my work life... thankfully we are still "friends" and no not that kind.
I may act like an idiot but this dome holds the secrets to madness and, no; not the mod  .... 
I do not wanna sleep with anyone just that the body is part of our being and IMO should be kept balanced if possible.
Fuck... think it aint already gonna be uncomfortable when I go to work in the AM and she comes in? 
I can hear it now: WTF happened?
Or just the I cant stand you right now demeanor.... lol i can handle that easier as after 25 years i been there, too. hahahaha


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Poppy Tea, Cannabis and Caffeine.

this is a personal favorite of mine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

chippin on a bar of alp ATM (been a good while) see where that gets me
gotta go out inna bit but will walk.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Poppy Tea, Cannabis and Caffeine.
> 
> this is a personal favorite of mine



Wow, that does sound pleasant. I used to enjoy caffeine with my poppy tea back in the day. Nice balance.

So I decided tomorrow I'm going to Wild Bill's Tobacco and getting some kratom powder. It's usually cheaper than the capsules and you get a lot more of it. I'll get $20 worth of kratom powder, better than nothing.


----------



## axe battler

60ml methadone
30mg diazepam, may have another soon
100mg modafinil which is synergizing nicely actually, can still feel the diaz but I feel motivated at work.
Rather be walking the dog though...
Nicotine and caffeine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.25g phenibut
2.5mg of 4mg alrazolam
few puffs weed
couple cigs
thinking about 1/4 cup coffee
gottabout 30 mins before phen turns on

yeah... i aint going to work today and called in a 5 AM. lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> 1.25g phenibut
> 2.5mg of 4mg alrazolam
> few puffs weed
> couple cigs
> thinking about 1/4 cup coffee
> gottabout 30 mins before phen turns on
> 
> yeah... i aint going to work today and called in a 5 AM. lol



Damn the man! Save the Empire! haha

6 grams Red Maeng Da kratom
200 mg caffeine pill

Just got back from the tobacco shop. Feeling much better now that the kratom kicked in. Without kratom or phenibut, my mood suffers big time.

Phenibut + Xanax must feel really nice.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Phenibut + Xanax must feel really nice.


depending on timing of dosing(s), it _can _be overwhelmingly "tiresome?" "heavy" would be another descriptive, IMO.  "needed" the alp for a day... and eating them.
need to calm my dumb-ass down and do some serious assessments: For reals. 
we have a local shop here and this is where i first encountered kratom. what a blessing: too bad it is targeted. dumb sumbitches.
Edit: add the remaining 1mg alp
300mg gabapentin
and more wood

be knocked tfo by9 prolly.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> depending on timing of dosing(s), it _can _be overwhelmingly "tiresome?" "heavy" would be another descriptive, IMO.  "needed" the alp for a day... and eating them.
> need to calm my dumb-ass down and do some serious assessments: For reals.
> we have a local shop here and this is where i first encountered kratom. what a blessing: too bad it is targeted. dumb sumbitches.
> Edit: add the remaining 1mg alp
> 300mg gabapentin
> and more wood
> 
> be knocked tfo by9 prolly.



Oh mos def, you'll be sleeping like a baby. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Crowsonator2008

Just been smoking some badass chronic all day and took 1 600 mg Gabapentin


----------



## Lucy20

Coffee, cigarettes and more coffee


----------



## schizopath

Ate well and drank some tea with cigarettes.


----------



## Effect

Woke up in a decent mood. Hit the clinic and no line which is rare for Thursdays due to admissions.

45mg methadone
40mg dxm
30mg amphetamine XR
1.5mg clonazepam

Going to get an oil change in my roommates car and then I'm hitting the dispensary.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 very, very large dab


----------



## Crowsonator2008

2 24oz Keystone Ice
2100mg of gabapentin
Lots of good weed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

half a xanax bar + sleep.


----------



## KS78

Opium (PO), Hydroxyzine, Ritalin, coffee & cigarettes.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Woke earlier from racing thoughts/nightmares. Decided to have a strong cup of iced coffee.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

a few pipes of realy nice crack & I got a bag of dark too, I've only had at most 1/3rd of it & I got my itch on as I sit here now.
My man dropped off his script of 7.5mg Zopiclone too so around 5pm UK time I'll be doing a few lines of the Z.


----------



## Effect

Just hit the clinic. Not only is it cloudy with light rain, but the some of humidity from yesterday stuck around.

45mg methadone
30mg amphetamine XR
Bowl of Gorilla Glue

Taking easy on the GABAergics today. Knowing that I have just in case I need is good enough right now.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g phenibut
100mg gabapentin
220mg naproxen
few hits from the bong
waiting to get my ass handed to me at work. yay
its all good... takes a lot to bunk me over. haha
happy fri, fam!
oh happy day
?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm all Gabapentined up at 2,100 mg with a 200 mg caffeine pill.
That's about it until I get my Concerta Monday.

Actually, the Gabapentin alone makes me functional. It's a great mood stabilizer for bipo-po.


----------



## Hylight

yeah yea yeah 
oh yeah
took some xanax took some xanax
because there is nothing left.

dabaz
maybe some bud later
no wait wait wait
more dab
ohyeahyeah yeah yeah
need some bud
thats what i had


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dab here


----------



## Hylight

KS78 said:


> Opium (PO), Hydroxyzine, Ritalin, coffee & cigarettes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

food and another dab


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I'm all Gabapentined up at 2,100 mg with a 200 mg caffeine pill.
> That's about it until I get my Concerta Monday.
> 
> Actually, the Gabapentin alone makes me functional. It's a great mood stabilizer for bipo-po.



What's the shocked look for @PtahTek ? lol
I went up to 3,600 mg Gabapentin by the end of the day.


----------



## Quere

65mg methadone orally
35mg methadone/25mg levomepromazine IV
54mg methylphenidate orally 
40mg methylphenidate iso-extract injected
100mg orphenadrine orally


----------



## KS78

3 poppy pods (eaten straight without any preparation), opium (PO), Hydroxyzine, coffee & a cigarette.


----------



## Quere

KS78 said:


> 3 poppy pods (eaten straight without any preparation), opium (PO), Hydroxyzine, coffee & a cigarette.


I used to go around looking for pods in people's gardens in summer when I had no money for a dose and come back that night and cut them off. 

I did the same thing as you and just ate the whole pod (minus the spiky crown lol) without any preparation. I actually found it much less gross than pod tea


----------



## KS78

I think exactly like you, this is the most palatable way to consume them (dried). In Istanbul, I can just order them from an art shop online, there are some dry flower decoration businesses too.


----------



## schizopath

Stayed awake on speed and just took the rest I had.. Not gonna get more in a long time.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

80mg oxy crushed for IR
120mg DHC XR taken whole cuz I still love the time release on these

Nodding the fuck out right now. Happy Saturday to me!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had some coffee to try and force away the god awful side effects of this wrongly prescribed amitryptaline I took last night. No success.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What's the shocked look for @PtahTek ?


sorry been a little busy (work and neurologist) but never tried that high a dose.
3,600? damn. wonder what the equivalent would be to a lyrica dose? first time i took pregabalin i was down for a week. in a good way.
trying to keep dosage down ATM until a replacement for kratom can be found. i do so love to abuse the hell outta scripts. hahaha


edit...OT:
300mg gabapentin
half cup coffee
bowls of green
cigs
another 300mg gaba around 10AM



Cream Gravy? said:


> Had some coffee to try and force away the god awful side effects of this wrongly prescribed amitryptaline


i got a script of these and do not even wanna take em. i dont. i find no rec values at all.
may have another half cup coffee but on a little diazapam so maybe wont bug the f out.


----------



## bamos

500mg Grapefruit seed extract
800mg elemental Magnesium
100mg Caffeine
2mg Clonazepam
300mg Pregabalin
0.5mg Alprazolam
0.125mg Triazolam nasal
12mg Hydromorphone nasal


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PtahTek said:


> sorry been a little busy (work and neurologist) but never tried that high a dose.
> 3,600? damn. wonder what the equivalent would be to a lyrica dose? first time i took pregabalin i was down for a week. in a good way.
> trying to keep dosage down ATM until a replacement for kratom can be found. i do so love to abuse the hell outta scripts. hahaha
> 
> 
> edit...OT:
> 300mg gabapentin
> half cup coffee
> bowls of green
> cigs
> another 300mg gaba around 10AM



I have no idea what the equivalent of 3,600 mg Gabapentin would be to Lyrica. I imagine it would be an insane amount since Lyrica is stronger. I'm not too familiar with Lyrica though.

Out of nowhere, someone just hooked me up with more Gabapentin. It was right on time. 

I'm getting Concerta today and the Gabapentin helps to smooth out the edginess/anxiety. 

The pharmacist said she's out of stock for Concerta and only has 10 pills today. She'll get the rest of the supply tomorrow.
I was like "Hell yeah, I'll take the 10 pills today and get the rest tomorrow." 
It's better than nothing.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Coffee, fags and vodka. Then more fags, and vodka. Then beer and vodka with constant fag abuse. Currently winding down with beer, fags and vodka. 

More beer, fags and vodka lined up for later. 


Might just throw in a coffee for the hell of it...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Coffee, fags and vodka. Then more fags, and vodka. Then beer and vodka with constant fag abuse. Currently winding down with beer, fags and vodka.
> 
> More beer, fags and vodka lined up for later.
> 
> 
> Might just throw in a coffee for the hell of it...



Back in my drinking days, I would go through a liter of Absolut vodka. lol
I preferred Absolut because there's no taste to it.
Yeah, you'll need some coffee to sober up.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Declined on the coffee, just sticking to the beer, fags and vodka...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Declined on the coffee, just sticking to the beer, fags and vodka...


You want some Concerta? lol
I take that back, drinking with Concerta in your system is a bad idea. I have to wait many hours after taking Concerta if I'm going to drink. Then it feels great.
I never did get into cigarettes. I love the smell though, it's intoxicating.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You want some Concerta? lol
> I take that back, drinking with Concerta in your system is a bad idea. I have to wait many hours after taking Concerta if I'm going to drink. Then it feels great.
> I never did get into cigarettes. I love the smell though, it's intoxicating.



Now yer fuckin talking!!

I prefer amphetamine sulphate myself, but methylphenidate will do. And it's always better with booze...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Now yer fuckin talking!!
> 
> I prefer amphetamine sulphate myself, but methylphenidate will do. And it's always better with booze...



Yeah there's definitely a synergy with booze and stimulants, but the timing has to be right. They can't be too close together based on my experience.


----------



## Hylight

wow, i woke up so wrecked from xanax, i had to do some dab to actually sober up. Oh yeah.

and can i just say,

thank you god 
for natures way
so i can hopefully 
have a better day.


----------



## schizopath

D vitamin, magnesium/calcium and b12 vitamin


----------



## Hylight

i would love to take a xanax so bad.
but to take a xanax i need to drink at least 
a small red bull.
but to drink a red bull i have to drive 10 minutes to get one.
i ran into a store real fast yesterday on the run 
to grab a four pack of RB but there were only regulars and no sugar free, so didn't get the RB.

so just did a dab and actually feel like i took a xanax minus the RB .

will have to see if chocolate chip cookies  and coffee will work instead.

still feel  from bud at the lake all day yesterday

g'morning
hy


----------



## schizopath

Cigarette that tasted like mustard.


----------



## Effect

Woke up and decided to give an acquaintance a ride to the clinic and he doesn't like more than 3.5 miles from me but in the morning there's traffic by his way and luckily we just hit the clinic before the rush hit. 

And it was swab day but fortunately I didn't need one.

45mg methadone
2.5mg alprazolam
.175mg clonidine
2 bowls of some decent bud I was gifted

Not gonna drive today for sure.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I had some coffee then after reading for a while decided to vape some concentrate. It's nice to get high again but I waste my time so much lol.


----------



## schizopath

Tea and cigarette


----------



## KS78

100mg Hydroxyzine + 400mg Phenprobamate +100mg Opium, downed with a cup of black coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## Effect

Can't go back to sleep and just made a sandwich so I figure I'll hit the clinic.

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
Maybe a clonidine, but they knock me out


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Two cups strong coffee before a morning shooting at the range. Good way to wake up.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

3 good cups of coffee, smokes and a piece of breakfast pizza.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
.02mg clonidine
1mg clonazepam
1mg lorazepam

Playing some 2k then going out for a few


----------



## Hylight

air.
 i gave to go work on errands. 
more xanax and redbull.

where's my fuckinggggggggggggggggg
Accountant ?


----------



## schizopath

Coffee and weed
+ 20mg of valium


----------



## bamos

500mg Grapefruit seed extract
400mg elemental Magnesium
100mg Caffeine
0.5mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
300mg Tramadol, because of the SSRI/SNRI properties
40mg Oxycodon

low dose Oxy with Tramadol (and this other stuff) seems to synergize pretty well. my head is tingling like I've done opioids for the first time plus my mood is great


----------



## schizopath

Weed and a energy drink


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm loving my new digital scale so I can accurately measure my kratom instead of guessing or accidentally taking too much.

5 grams Kalimantan Green Vein Kratom
30 drops of poppy extract


----------



## KS78

Coffee, 150mg Opium, 150mg Hydroxyzine, 400mg Phenprobamate, 30mg Methylphenidate, cigarettes.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
Bowl of bud


----------



## schizopath

Just smoked a good bowl. Trying to catch some sleep before going to barber.


----------



## schizopath

Drinking energy drinks and smoking cigs to keep myself from nodding off of last nights oxy


----------



## sub21lime

Busy busy busy. I need some uppers! Working at the family's cannabis farm and a close friends farm. So yeah I've been slammed. Anyways this morning so far..
160mgs methadone 
50mg hydroxyzine 
300mgs magnesium citrate
Just bought a mint flavored herbal mate drink
I have a fat bowl of finger hash loaded in my pipe waiting for me to smoke as soon as I get home from clinic.
Coffee crumb cake mmm


----------



## sub21lime

Methadone,hydroxyzine,thc/cbd infused coconut oil,bubble hash(sm0ked) cigs amd oh yeah just smoked some speed with cousin. Got lots of work to do today at the familys garden/farm


----------



## Sarah Marshall

5 mgs of Clonazepam


----------



## schizopath

Coffee and energy drink with cigs.


----------



## sub21lime

155mg methadone
100mg hydroxyzine
Couple bowls of strong weed
Pumpkin spice latte from dutch bros
Marb black cigs

So this site is really pissing me the fuck off. Its lagging really really bad. Its taken me over a half hour to post this. Every other site i go on runs fine. Nothinh is wrong with my phone its running the same as always. Its just this website. I would make a thread anout this but i would take me forever. Can someonr please explain to me why this is happening.


----------



## axe battler

Its probably the methadone, hydroxyzine and strong weed!


----------



## axe battler

I literally have the worlds shittest phone and I can post in seconds.

On topic: 85mg methadone and coffee


----------



## axe battler

@sub21lime  may I ask why your dose is so high? I am finding that 85mg whilst it sufficiently blocks any opiate I take, still isnt killing cravings. Will my tolerance catch up with me no matter what dose I'm on? 
I doubt I'd be allowed to get to 155mg anyway, my doctor would tell me to fuck off at 90, I reckon.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
.25mg clonidine
.5mg clonazepam

It's beautiful out this morning


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Today:

Bible
God
Family 
Flag
Fascism


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> @sub21lime  may I ask why your dose is so high? I am finding that 85mg whilst it sufficiently blocks any opiate I take, still isnt killing cravings. Will my tolerance catch up with me no matter what dose I'm on?
> I doubt I'd be allowed to get to 155mg anyway, my doctor would tell me to fuck off at 90, I reckon.


Ask your doc if you can take a Peak and Trough blood test(think i spelt it right) to see how fast the methadone leaves your system. Thats what i did. my doc understands that some people like myself have a very fast metabolism amd therefore require a higher dose of methadone.


----------



## Rectify

LSD and kratom.


----------



## schizopath

15mg diazepam
a lot of weed
energy drink
60mg oxy

getting coke in hour


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> 15mg diazepam
> a lot of weed
> energy drink
> 60mg oxy
> 
> getting coke in hour



Damn, kinda jealous of your coke! hehe I can't wait until I can get Concerta next week. It certainly would've been a great boost for working out this morning.

Vitamin D3
250 mg caffeine
600 mg Gabapentin

I've noticed my energy and mood has been better since starting Vitamin D3. I was really deficient. I can tell.


----------



## schizopath

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Damn, kinda jealous of your coke! hehe I can't wait until I can get Concerta next week. It certainly would've been a great boost for working out this morning.
> 
> Vitamin D3
> 250 mg caffeine
> 600 mg Gabapentin
> 
> I've noticed my energy and mood has been better since starting Vitamin D3. I was really deficient. I can tell.


Id love to get concerta prescribed  Does it work well for you?

Btw, Id share my stash with you if you were here


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Id love to get concerta prescribed  Does it work well for you?
> 
> Btw, Id share my stash with you if you were here



I'd crank up Buckcherry 'Lit', we would get so high and dance. It would be a lot of fun! Haha

Concerta is awesome for me. I love it for my ADHD and it's also used an extra antidepressant, puts me in a really good mood. Concerta doesn't change my personality for the worst and cause psychosis like amphetamines had a tendency to do. So yeah, Concerta is great for ADHD and energy. Just don't expect an amphetamine type of boost or euphoria or you'll be disappointed.


----------



## schizopath

Glad it works for you, I have mostly add myself so methylphenidate workds better for my motivation issues. Dang, maybe Id try to also get some ir versions for snorting 

In Finland you gotta have adhd tests before you can get proper meds. Psychiatrists cant presrive it straight away :/


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Glad it works for you, I have mostly add myself so methylphenidate workds better for my motivation issues. Dang, maybe Id try to also get some ir versions for snorting
> 
> In Finland you gotta have adhd tests before you can get proper meds. Psychiatrists cant presrive it straight away :/
> 
> What kind of music you wanna dance to haha



It's the same in the states. I had an ADHD test before being prescribed that type of medicine.

Buckcherry 'Lit' is on the dance list.

Oh yeah and this one: 






CO-CO-CO-CO-CO-COCAAIINNNEE

Haha I gotta go work out now. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## schizopath

Dang, didnt like the song.









Coke makes me like Arctic Monkeys again lol.

Hope you have a good workout


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Dang, didnt like the song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke makes me like Arctic Monkeys again lol.
> 
> Hope you have a good workout



I had an awesome work out! That QOTSA "Feel Good Hit Of the Summer" made me ride on the exercise bike super fast! haha

I like Artic Monkeys. I have one of their older albums. There's a song that goes "The boy's a slag. The best you ever had. The best you ever had." I need to find that. Love that tune.


----------



## schizopath

Haha. You must have been pumping the iron like an amazon.
Yeah thats songs fluorescent adolescent  





Give this song a go. I find this song incredibly sexy


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Haha. You must have been pumping the iron like an amazon.
> Yeah thats songs fluorescent adolescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give this song a go. I find this song incredibly sexy



Mmmhmm, very sexy song. I really liked that. Thanks!
I recently learned about this older jam and the riff is unbelievably sexy.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah it sounds dirty. Like how the other instruments dont have to do anything when the guitar is carrying a song so strongly


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> @sub21lime  may I ask why your dose is so high? I am finding that 85mg whilst it sufficiently blocks any opiate I take, still isnt killing cravings. Will my tolerance catch up with me no matter what dose I'm on?
> I doubt I'd be allowed to get to 155mg anyway, my doctor would tell me to fuck off at 90, I reckon.


To finish answering your question,  yes,eventually  your tolerance will catch up with you. I was on 140mg for 3 years before I had to go up. So everybody is different. 
Oh and I'm only prescribed 145mg (wafers) a day. I buy methadone on the side for when I need it.
Anyways-

155mg methadone
100mg hydroxyzine 
16oz yerba mate 
High cbd weed with bubble hash on top (strain name "witches  web"
A bowl of gg#4 x wedding cake mmm! (Smells and taste sooo good (16% thc, 4%cbd)
American spirts organic pack
And a few cbd/thc infused gummy bears

I soooooo wish I had some uppers or gabapentin.  Craving a euphoric high really bad.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

40mg oxy, 1mg clonazepam, 10mg dex.


----------



## sub21lime

I ran into a friend this morning at the clinic and he kicked me down some speed. Def made my day. Yay for free meth.
Anyways-

160mg methadone
100mg hydroxyzine
250mg magnesium citrate
Shot(iv) small amount of meth
Smoked a Bowl of cbd weed with bubble hash on top and a cbd/thc joint
Smoked 1 fat bowl of wedding cake(very potent weed) and am smoking a joint of mixed strains atm(green crack, gg#4 and Hindu kush)
Marb black cigs
Think thats it. im going to make some mango black tea and do the rest of my speed then get some work done in the garden.


----------



## AutoTripper

Well I guess I can sort of contribute. It's hard for me because I'm severely intolerant to virtually all substances, however natural, pure and healing.

So my only just about tolerated drug over the last 14 years has been clean organic cannabis. Not even tea or coffee can be tolerated.

But I have been experimenting recently and suffering many adverse reactions in the process of learning. I have been trying kratom powder several times over the past week which has been very interesting but not without its negatives, especially enjoyable to me though.


So today- when finally ready after wash, allergy management:

Homemade Cannabis edibles- coconut oil. Godsend of a tummy and digestive aid.

Shopping trip. Followed by 3 bowls of amazing fresh harvested Autoflower weed in log vaporizer (Fantasmo Express by Mephisto Genetics). My usage has dropped way down on account of far superior herb.

9.15 pm here now. Im about to take my 2nd cannabis edible dose, with a weighed dose of Borneo Kratom at 0.6 grams.

Tiny dose, but Im super sensitive and 1 gram of Malay Kratom 1st time was too strong a stimulant for me eventually, despite being a refreshingly enjoyable and euphoric experience which worked magnificently for my anxiety.

So 0.6 grams with edibles and vapor, is plenty enough. I like it but it has a rough side, and I react to the Kratom like EVERYTHING else with an adverse respiratory reaction.


So- edibles,  juicy vapor,  now more edibles and Kratom. Surely more vapir later afyer food...sleep....New Day. ?

Edit- I upped my Borneo Kratom dose to a full gram just now. Last 2 evenings, 0.5 grams of Green Malay has been sufficient and very nice.


----------



## AutoTripper

Well I was feeling so nice on the 1 gram and edible combo, really liking the way Kratom comes on. It's a really effective antidepressant for me once I start noticing an increase in euphoria it continues to rise and is thoroughly relaxing and immersive.

Coking some food up, I thought heck, and weighed an extra 0.5 gram dose. Feeling okay very nice. Hungry too. I think food after the Kratom can enhance, potentiate the effect, I have the impression the most important thing will be an empty stomach for the actives to do their binding unobstructed.


----------



## schizopath

Rest of coke and alot of weed and tea


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 40mg oxy, some weed, and a tiiiiiny bump of 2cb cuz I got a few hours before work and just got offered a new job so time to celebrate!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

AutoTripper said:


> Well I was feeling so nice on the 1 gram and edible combo, really liking the way Kratom comes on. It's a really effective antidepressant for me once I start noticing an increase in euphoria it continues to rise and is thoroughly relaxing and immersive.
> 
> Coking some food up, I thought heck, and weighed an extra 0.5 gram dose. Feeling okay very nice. Hungry too. I think food after the Kratom can enhance, potentiate the effect, I have the impression the most important thing will be an empty stomach for the actives to do their binding unobstructed.



Yes, kratom works best on an empty stomach. You're right though, eating food after the kratom kicks in does enhance it. Stick with the lower doses that work best for you. Too much kratom can cause some nasty nausea and vomiting. 

This morning:

Vitamin D3
250 mg caffeine
50 mg synephrine 
300 mg Gabapentin 

After my work out just now: 
10 mg hydrocodone because my body hurts lol

Can't wait to get some kratom, but gotta wait until early next month. That'll be really soothing for any post-work out aches.


----------



## schizopath

Weed and alot of tea


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg lorazepam
.2mg clonidine
Bowl of bud


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Only had a few hours sleep and still feel a little buzzed/sedated from last night.
Had some icecream and more DHC. Probably more sleep now.


----------



## Xorkoth

Caffeine, a medicinal mushroom and green powder blend, piracetam and L-theanine.  Time to party %) 8)


----------



## sub21lime

80mg methadone
Cup of coffee
Marb black cig


----------



## schizopath

Tea cigs and a hot shower


----------



## Wilson Wilson

120mg DHC Continus, 1mg clonazepam, a fuckload of weed.


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins and cigs.
Going to a dentist


----------



## schizopath

Ohh... dentists on friday. Missed psychiotherapy .
Found opened drink from last night and smoked few bowls.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

This morning: my last valium. 

Then I tried buying sudafed at the pharmacy. Holy fuck, I had to answer 20 questions, show ID, then wait while they put my information on a database. For a 12 pack of sudafed!

I think I'll stick to natural ephedra tea from now on.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
.2mg clonidine
2000mg gabapentin
2mg clonazepam
Nicotine via vape
Glass of milk to wash it all down

Woke up and hit the clinic early today. Came back home now I'm just chilling in bed for 30 mins before I gotta head back out.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

30 mg Concerta
30 mg synephrine
300 mg Gabapentin 
Vitamin D3


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Kaden_Nite said:


> This morning: my last valium.
> 
> Then I tried buying sudafed at the pharmacy. Holy fuck, I had to answer 20 questions, show ID, then wait while they put my information on a database. For a 12 pack of sudafed!
> 
> I think I'll stick to natural ephedra tea from now on.



What the fuck? What country is this?

I picked up a box of co-codamol the other day and literally didn't even have to answer anything.


----------



## schizopath

Tea cigs energy drink and weed. With vitamins


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Cigs, popping a DHC every so often, watching Evil Dead...decent morning so far.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
.2mg clonidine
Nicotine & multi-vitamin
Sipping a 24oz screwdriver slow

Waiting on my friend to get up to grab the last of the stupid gabapentin he owes me. I never saw the enjoyment out of it by itself, but its synergy with the rest of this mornings combo is nice.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

80mg oxy up the nose, 200mg tramadol just to see if it still works on me (was chucked in with the oxy), 2mg clonazepam (in case the tramadol tries to give me a seizure), 1mg alprazolam (just because).


----------



## schizopath

vitamins, tea, cigs and few bowls.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
.25mg clonidine
.5mg clonazepam
Multivitamin
Cig (stupid MA banning ALL vape products immediately without warning)

I found the half pack of cigs yesterday while walking (4th pack found + 2 juuls since moving to this side of the city)

Have a dentist appointment this morning (fuck; traffic and pain due to sensitive teeth) and my PCP this afternoon for my amphetamine refills.


----------



## bamos

400mg elemental Magnesium
400mg Grapefruit seed extract
100mg Caffeine
2mg Clonazepam
315mg Tramadol (liquid form)
0.25mg Alprazolam
1.25mg Lorazepam

waited 2hrs - snorted 8mg Hydromorphone and 60mg Oxycodone


----------



## Wilson Wilson

100mg oxy (it's Friday)
25mg dexamph
2mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Hylight

Wilson Wilson said:


> 100mg oxy (it's Friday)
> 25mg dexamph
> 2mg alprazolam
> 1mg clonazepam


how did you take 100mg's when you only had 80 mg's of oxy ?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Hylight said:


> how did you take 100mg's when you only had 80 mg's of oxy ?



I have over 50 OC80's. I cut them up to crush into lines. I had a little bit of a pill leftover from yesterday so just crushed it up alongside another 80. So I put that at roughly 100mg give or take.

Gonna have another half an 80 right now fuck it.

Remember what I get is the OC crushable ones, not those OP's you get in the US that are impossible to crush. These are the OG's, you can just scrape the skin off and go to town on 'em.

The Sandoz blisters are all oxy 80mg (except the pregabs at the top):


----------



## Hylight

Is that like a box of chocolates.
I like to chop them open and see what's inside ?
?

edit : BC ! (be careful)


----------



## Hylight

smoke weed


----------



## Wilson Wilson

I know my limits with oxy these days don't worry. Was actually speaking to @schizopath in another thread about this. Now I'm starting a new job soon I can't show up to that nodding so I'm gonna be on my ADHD meds instead to get work done. This leaves the oxy as a weekend treat by necessity so I won't get myself into another habit.

As for weed I am. I've moved away from daily opiate use to daily weed use instead. The idea being I hate being sober all the time so weed is the least harmful way to be non-sober daily. And with just a few hits in the morning and some tolerance it shouldn't affect work either. Luckily I don't drive either. Although I am planning to soon... it's gonna piss me off having to give up my wake and bake, but a car will also be super useful for the new commute and I've always wanted one so fuck it.

Life advancement takes priority over drugs.

Look at me all grown up.


----------



## Hylight

i love to drive on weed and or hydro (codeine).
it was just my metabolism but cannot drive on alprazolam, it's tough so I have an energy drink or don't drive on it at all.
I guess I should delete this bc if LE is on here; is that breaking the laws. . . .


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Hylight said:


> i love to drive on weed and or hydro (codeine).
> it was just my metabolism but cannot drive on alprazolam, it's tough so I have an energy drink or don't drive on it at all.
> I guess I should delete this bc if LE is on here; is that breaking the laws. . . .



Haha so is drug use breaking laws. Don't worry just say your goldfish SWIMed it  ? 

I have a script for good old amphetamine (which actually improves my driving since it improves concentration, whole point of getting it for ADHD) and clonazepam which in the low doses I take (1mg as needed, with a tolerance) shouldn't be any problem and is of course legal since it's scripted meds.

I'd quickly get to a point where I could have a small amount of weed without it affecting my driving, but I don't wanna risk it. The stupid "drug driving" laws in the UK mean if a drug is in your system you will lose your license for a year straight off even if you are not impaired. Yes even if you had a joint last week and are stone cold sober behind the wheel they can do you for having the drug in your body still. So I ain't taking any risks.

If I take anything while driving it'll be only the meds I'm scripted and at the actual prescribed doses and that's it. 

Of course once I get home that's another story...

But again this is more motivation for me to not pick up another habit. And nothing to stop me having a quick vape in the office car park before I walk in.


----------



## Hylight

^^how else are you supposed to get through the day ?.

Dabz.


----------



## tremours

Woke up drunk or high now I've drank about a fifth in the past few hours


----------



## bamos

Wilson Wilson said:


> 100mg oxy (it's Friday)



Yea, right Wilson. Screw it, it's Friday! 

So I've added another:
400mg elemental Magnesium
200mg Caffeine
0.5mg Alprazolam
25mg Diphenhydramine
9mg Bromazepam
8mg Hydromorphone nasal
80mg Oxycodone instant release oral


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had a cup of half calf, then worked out for half an hour. Fixed up some eggs with spinach and Tabasco to get some protein then cleaned the apartment. Am now about to consume:
-.125mg hysoscyamine
-.5mg etizolam
-few hits off a THC cart


----------



## sub21lime

Lets see~
145mg methadone
30mg dxm with 4mg cpm
200mg magnesium citrate
1200mg ashwaganda ksm66
400mg l-theanine
Joint of really good weed and pipe bowl of cbd thc bud
Marb black cigs
McDonald's pumkin spice coffee
About to make a cup of asian green tea and roll a joint of cbd/thc bud


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bamos said:


> 9mg Bromazepam
> 8mg Hydromorphone nasal
> 80mg Oxycodone instant release oral



Holy fuck now this I'm jealous of.

About to do MDMA + oxy but that's for the nightly fix thread...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

250mg phenibut
coffee/cig
220mg aleve
300mg gabapentin
weed hits throughout day


----------



## sub21lime

So far today, in no particular order~

145mg methadone
45mg dxm
6mg cpm
150mg hydroxyzine
25mg diphenhydramine
1200mg ashwaganda ksm66
400mg l theanine
Cup of coffee
Smoked a bowl of cbd/thc bud
Ate 3 Cbd thc infused gummy bears(each gummy bear has 15mg thc and 15mg cbd) last night i ate 15 of em through out evening/night. Slept like a baby.
Gonna make some green tea within the hour and smoke more high cbd strains.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

1.5mg alprazolam, 80mg oxy, 10mg dex - in an attempt to get my head straight after last night on the Mandy.

Ended up just nodding off back to sleep again anyway but now I'm up and feeling much more with it. Just did 0.5mg alprazolam, ~20mg oxy (rough estimate), and some cocodamol mainly for the paracetamol as my head kills.

Now waiting for the curry to arrive.


----------



## bamos

25mg Zolpidem
180mg Pseudoephedrine
7,5mg Triprolidine
1mg Clonazepam
400mg elemental Magnesium
150mg Caffeine
gonna add 80mg Oxydondone instant release oral in about 30 mins. Want them to kick in with the pseudo at the same time.

/edit: OK, took the Oxycodone. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Effect

Nearly pulled an all nighter for the first time in a while. I did take a light nap yesterday, but I was up until the clinic opened and debated just trying to push through, but went home and caught 4.5 hours. Felt much better.

Bowl of Durban Poison
45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
.1mg clonidine
40mg mixed amp salts XR 
(^ hopefully don't regret this^)
Monster Energy

Taking a nice little walk now and smoking another bowi. Going home soon to eat, shower and watch the Pats game and maybe keep my eyes on some others.


----------



## sub21lime

My brother in law gave me 2oz of high cbd/ low thc bud(witches web) an oz of gg#4 x wedding cake(very potent, smelly bud), and a bunch of fine tan kief. Pretty stoked about the weed cus im not harvesting my plants for another 2-3 weeks. Then a week or so to dry , then a few weeks to cure. So in other wards i would of been out fpr a couple of months if it wasn't for the bro in law. 
Anyways,  In no order~

145mg methadone
60mg dxm with 8mg cpm
100mg hydroxyzine
25mg diphenhydramine
Half of a tums
Cup of coffee
200mg magnesium citrate
Marb red cigs
Smoked around a gram of high cbd,low thc bud. I think thats it.

Before the mornings over ill prolly make some green tea and smoke more of my cbd weed. I may smoke some high thc bud in a bit but ill most likely wait til later this evening to get stoned.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Slept quite a while again last night, but woke up at 2pm instead of 5pm like yesterday so that's an improvement eh?

Oh 300mg pregabalin, ~50mg oxy, 0.5mg alprazolam, 10mg dex.


----------



## Effect

Large bowl of bud (too much for a sativa)
45mg methadone
5mg Diazepam
2mg clonazepam
.1mg clonidine

I want to take amphetamine, but I can't stand the residual effects from the l-amp that come with the Adderall mixed formula.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Effect said:


> I want to take amphetamine, but I can't stand the residual effects from the l-amp that come with the Adderall mixed formula.



Dex is where it's at!


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
Cup of coffee
1200mg ashwaganda ksm66
400mg l-theanine
Marb red cigs

I dont think im going to smoke any weed til later today. Been smoking to much which is raising my tolerance and making me lazy as shit.

If anything ill smoke some of my high cbd, low thc bud before the morning is over(its almost 930am where i live)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had a cup of half caf, half mg of etizolam, .125mg hyoscyamine sublingual, a good workout sesh and ran over to the post office to mail some shit I sold on Ebay.

Feelin' alright and excited to smoke away the afternoon now that all my errands and chores are attended to.


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins
Tea
And freshly bought tobacco


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Fuck all but cigarettes.
Get my pills in 8.5 hours...can't come fast enough. Feel so pukey.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Trying to not feel so ill while waiting for my DHC script, so:
147mg CBD
60.2mg DHC
8mg Chlorphenamine
100mg Cyclizine
36mg Loperamide


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

It didn't work, I just threw up


----------



## sub21lime

^^Sorry you feeling ill bro  are you detoxing?^^

In no order-

145mg methadone
3 cbd/thc infused gummy bears (20mg thc, 20mg cbd each)
1 dab of rosin and a few hits of weed
Cup of coffee
1200mg ashwaganda ksm66
400mg l-theanine
50mg hydroxyzine
37.5mg diphenhydramine
Marb red cigs
45mg dxm
5mg cpm

I plan on smoking some cbd weed with some hash oil (rosin) on top before the mornings over(its 9:37am where i live)


----------



## Effect

Wilson Wilson said:


> Dex is where it's at!



My thoughts exactly. I understand some people like the extra stimulation/motivation the l-amp adds, but IME it significantly adds to the negative symptoms experienced during he comedown.

Overall the d-amp is much smoother in regards the desired effects as well as the crash


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

sub21lime said:


> ^^Sorry you feeling ill bro  are you detoxing?^^
> 
> In no order-
> 
> 145mg methadone
> 3 cbd/thc infused gummy bears (20mg thc, 20mg cbd each)
> 1 dab of rosin and a few hits of weed
> Cup of coffee
> 1200mg ashwaganda ksm66
> 400mg l-theanine
> 50mg hydroxyzine
> 37.5mg diphenhydramine
> Marb red cigs
> 45mg dxm
> 5mg cpm
> 
> I plan on smoking some cbd weed with some hash oil (rosin) on top before the mornings over(its 9:37am where i live)



I was but not voluntarily. I just ran out of meds. This is why I'm thinking of going back on methadone.
Got my opioid script an hour ago...ate 7 pills and feeling better now 

Bloody hell that's a lot of methadone! You must have been on a crazy amount of your opioid-of-choice!

What is cpm?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Wilson Wilson said:


> Dex is where it's at!



Generally my stimulant-of-choice is amphetamine sulphate, but the twice I've been lucky enough to get some dexamphetamine it's been my favourite. It's really difficult to source in the UK, though, even online.


----------



## schizopath

Tea
Cigs
Rave music


----------



## KS78

200mg Opium 
75mg Hydroxyzine 
30mg Methylphenidate 
Coffee and cigarettes


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Effect said:


> My thoughts exactly. I understand some people like the extra stimulation/motivation the l-amp adds, but IME it significantly adds to the negative symptoms experienced during he comedown.
> 
> Overall the d-amp is much smoother in regards the desired effects as well as the crash



Absolutely. I don't even get a comedown from it anymore unless I use silly doses. But I stick to my script for this reason (I'm anxious already, I only need a stim for functional purposes) and never have any issues from dex.



ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Generally my stimulant-of-choice is amphetamine sulphate, but the twice I've been lucky enough to get some dexamphetamine it's been my favourite. It's really difficult to source in the UK, though, even online.



It's bloody expensive on the black market, but if you can get diagnosed with adult ADHD (easier than you'd think) getting a script for at least Vyvanse (Elvanse as it's called here) which is just time release dex anyway, is surprisingly easy, which is weird considering how rare the stuff is. Although if you have drug abuse on your medical record you won't be getting it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Wilson Wilson said:


> What the fuck? What country is this?
> 
> I picked up a box of co-codamol the other day and literally didn't even have to answer anything.



In the states, those crazy hillbillies were buying up tons of Sudafed because it has pseudoephedrine in it. They use it to make methamphetamine. Once the government found out, they cut down the amount you can buy and you have to jump through some hoops.









						Why Sudafed Is Behind The Counter: A Meth Chemistry Lesson
					

You can't buy Sudafed OTC anymore. In its place is something called Sudafed PE, which is useless. Why? It's all about crystal meth. A little chemistry lesson.




					www.acsh.org
				




This morning:
Vitamin D
600 mg kanna
6 grams of a mixture of Borneo green/white/yellow Kratom


----------



## AutoTripper

It wasn't morning for me today, I get up very late and my first psychoactive intake is late afternoon early evening usually after extensive allergy symptom management.

But finally, at 7pm I rewarded myself with 5 grams of Green Malay Kratom and my usual cannabis edible.

That was really lovely. I have tried various dosage strategies. 3.5 grams, 4.

5 grams at that moment of the day was spot on I think and I got so far the best balanced enjoyable prolonged and lasting effect from today's dose.

I think 5 grams might be my sweetspot. I only vaporized two small bowls of weed throughout the evening and this was enough to keep me exceedingly stoned, really good weed.

Then a 2nd 5 gram kratom dose at midnight. Again was very nice.
So two 5 gram doses, 5 hours apart, is probably the best dosing strategy I have tried so far for myself.


----------



## schizopath

Tea 
cigs
vitamins
Omeprazole


----------



## bamos

2 cups green tea
0.25mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
12.5mg Diphenhydramine
the usual Magnesium and Grapefruit seed extract combo before taking Oxycodone
80mg Oxycodone instant release
about 45 minutes later I ate some pancakes  and snorted 20mg Oxycodone

/edit: found a 6mg Bromazepam pill which I have to put under my tongue - cannot resist...


----------



## Wilson Wilson

It's a Friday so 2mg clonazepam and 80mg oxycodone alongside the usual 10mg dex to balance it out since I still need to function to an extent today.


----------



## schizopath

10mg of valium
1mg of clonazepam
1200mg of gabapentin
2 long drinks
40mg oxy


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g kratom
400mg phenibut
2 puffs green
1/2 cup coffee
1 cig

Good morning fam


----------



## schizopath

Morning dude


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Bowl of bud
2mg alprazolam

Sipping lime a rita like a ho


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Gonna smoke a morning bowl of 50/50 THC/CBD bud, then maybe beat off. Then fix up some Etizolam solution, dose a mg of that. Had some half caf, then gotta go get all my gear packed for a festival weekend.

Gonna wear my kilt, it'll be nice to catch a breeze in the heat and I can flash people readily that way


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Gonna smoke a morning bowl of 50/50 THC/CBD bud, then maybe beat off. Then fix up some Etizolam solution, dose a mg of that. Had some half caf, then gotta go get all my gear packed for a festival weekend.
> 
> Gonna wear my kilt, it'll be nice to catch a breeze in the heat and I can flash people readily that way


Kilts are hot on guys. Have fun at the festival! Wish I could see a pic of you in that kilt.


----------



## Effect

Bowl of bud
45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam
20mg amphetamine salts IR


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

600 mg gabapentin
6 grams Borneo Green Kratom
1 mg Intuniv

Intuniv is interesting. I asked the doc if I could try it because it's supposed to get rid of side effects from stimulants. Normally I would take kratom or Gabapentin to stop the edginess and anxiety from Concerta. All I need is Intuniv with Concerta. Intuniv is a nonstimulant that works well with stimulants to get rid of the inevitable crash. Wish I had known about it long ago when I was on Adderall and Vyvanse back in the day. It would've been a lifesaver. Some people like Intuniv on its own without taking a stimulant with it. Interesting stuff.


----------



## sub21lime

In order spaced out over 5 hours~

60mgs dxm
8mg cpm(chlorpheniramine, somebody on this forum asked me what cpm stood for. I forgot to reply until now.)
250mgs magnesium citrate
145mg methadone
Green tea with 2 tsp matcha added
smoked 2 bowls of cbd/thc weed and 1 dab of rosin
Tulsi(holy basil),borage,nettle tea with pumpkin spice honey.

Im currently drinking a mint flavored yerba mate and smoking a bowl of cbd/thc weed
Oh yeah and marb blk cigs


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ yerba mate is the best! It's better than coffee in every way.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2.25g kratom
cup of coffee
cig
bounce
end of week


----------



## schizopath

Weed 
omeprazole


----------



## Wilson Wilson

30mg morphine, 40mg temazepam, 1mg clonazepam, 120mg DHC, 80mg oxy, weed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

note to self: buy plane tickets to UK, rob Wilson, smoke gear with ZB, fly back home


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
1mg alprazolam
Rockstar Energy

Just leaving the 7/11 parking lot to go home and smoke a bowl and debate on what else to do with Sunday morning.


----------



## sub21lime

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ^ yerba mate is the best! It's better than coffee in every way.


I totally agree.  It has a euphoric kick that coffee doesn't have.

So far this morning in order-
70mg dxm
4mg cpm
200mg magnesium citrate 
50mg diph
Half a tums
145 mg methadone
Smoking a bowl of cbd thc weed atm

When my methadone kicks in ill make some type of tea and smoke another cbd thc bowl


----------



## Wilson Wilson

30mg morphine, 40mg temazepam, 80mg oxycodone, 1mg clonazepam.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
4mg clonazepam (excessive this morning)
Few bowls of bud

Bout to run to get a Monster. Maybe I need more sleep.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Wilson Wilson said:


> 30mg morphine, 40mg temazepam, 80mg oxycodone, 1mg clonazepam.


Damn! You can't be planning on doing much with that combo except maybe lying down and staring at a wall.

This morning is Kanna + Kratom.


----------



## Rando92

Wilson Wilson said:


> 30mg morphine, 40mg temazepam, 1mg clonazepam, 120mg DHC, 80mg oxy, weed.


Is it like super easy to get this stuff in the uk? If so I need to make a move across the sea ?


----------



## AutoTripper

I hope that displsys, I thought I would treat you all to an image today.

So here we go my morning fix except it's 5:30 p.m. here in the UK I didn't get up till about 2 p.m. and have been busy treating symptoms but now the evening is my own.

So we have- 6 grams of Green Malay Kratom, and a dose of cannabis infused coconut oil which I have mixed with sunflower lecithin, salt and black pepper.

This particular combination of a sizable dose of kratom with cannabis edibles early evening is one of my favourite drug combos of all time, so uplifting and euphoric but long lasting with an amazing sense of relaxation and general enjoyment.

There is a teaspoon of turmeric powder in with the kratom because it helps as a potentiator for both herbs. 

I may be dropping some 1cP- LSD later on but undecided on that yet. It will be my first time combining kratom with the LSD experience I have heard very positive things about it from others.


----------



## AutoTripper

I never took my 'cids in the end (tabs) I just never felt well enough, but I did have a very enjoyable and relaxed evening. The 6 gram Green Malay dose was spot on with the edible. Really zero anxiety. Previously I have had 4 g and 5 g in the same fashion and I have been experiencing substantial anxiety before late evening has set in, 4 to 5 hours after dosing in particular.

Tonight the 6 grams was perfect and really lasted. I only had a moderately small amount of of excellent organic cannabis and I had the most amazing blissful but positive and clear cannabis and all round high.

I kind of decided firmly against the acid early on but did toy with it as I felt much better throughout the evening as usual as my stomach recovered from upset. So I took a 2nd Kratom dose at 11.40 pm, 1st one was 5.20 pm.

Wirh my 2nd cannabis edible dose of the day. I was getting my dinner late as always in my crazy allergy life and planned to be eating 1 hour after dosing tonight. I'm glad I I had made these preparations because I started to feel some nausea 50 minutes after dosing and I have struggled to eat a bit right on the edge of feeling a little bit sickly from the two 6 g doses, 6 hours apart.

Excellent effects despite the nausea though and the kratom is still very effective for me I don't need more than yesterday and I didn't need this much either at 12 grams.


No way would 6 g doses of green Malay be such and all round enjoyable and pleasant experience without the supplementary cannabis and dietary potentiators.


----------



## schizopath

Weed
cig
tea
omeprazole


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
Ended up getting another 2 bowls of bud from my roommate
Smoked one before the clinic around 630 and one after about 715.
25oz 8% abv lemonade
Nos Energy Punch
Nicotine via Eon Smoke pink lemonade juice pod

Sipping both of the latter stoned at the spot. Sports center on silent with the radio on.


----------



## xaddictx

1 tsp of quality Green Malay (awesome vendor)
600 mg Gabapentin
10 mg Propranalol
Coffee then the Lucky charms. Love to eat the marshmallows first ?


----------



## Effect

Woke up way later for the clinic then usual (9:15) which wasn't bad as there wasn't any line.

45mg methadone
24oz 8%abv screwdriver (got another)
2 bowls of bud

Still feeling the past days clonazepam and I'm trying very hard not to do any unnecessarily today.


----------



## marley is good

f dat


----------



## Zonxx

was? well, a half gram bong hit of the best bubble hash money can buy, followed by a cup of coffee with a fuckload of sugar with a bowl of dank in a pipe (for some reason i enjoyed smoking from a pipe with my morning coffee, sue me) but now its evolved into 300mg morphine + 20mg oxy, no coffee or hash, a nod and a plan on what i'm gonna be consuming that day based on how i feel, and then snap out of my morning/waking nod with a stimulant or slowly come out of it and then slowly go back into a nod-state, not the proudest of regimens but ya gotta make the best of the cards youre dealt on any given day even if theyre not the best, drugs are like gambling just as much as gambling is like drugs you win and lose, i believe i'm fucking high.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

woke at 11 and only had coffee and a couple cigs.
dont even want anything else atm but will eventually have something
so basically: special k and wheaties... lol
want some oatmeal with sharp chedda chz... let me call so to pick up oatmeal... hold plz.


didnt take her phone. OK. cheerios... then eggs, chez grits and bacon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I woke up and am feeling ok now. Just a few dabs. Need COFFEE


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*I swear to god I need coffee*


----------



## axe battler

85mg methadone
Roughly 0.2g methamphetamine vaped off foil
300mg pregabalin
Some hits of almost all CBD black hash, no skins so used a good ol'fashioned hash can!


Stupidly smoked about a point of the meth after 9pm and no benzos to knock me out. Sheeeiiit!


----------



## bamos

300mg Pregabalin
1.5mg Clonazepam
200mg Caffeine
9mg Bromazepam
800mg elemental Magnesium and 400mg Grapefruit seed extract
80mg crushed Oxycodone extended release nasal

feeling pretty ok and relaxed right now, though the day will be shitty - 100%


----------



## Captain.Heroin

benzos (generous dose) and feeling _good_


----------



## jose ribas da silva

today I woke up and had a glass of anxiety


----------



## Effect

Another late wake up today..

45mg methadone
Bowl of bud
1.25mg clonazepam
Drinking a 24oz screwdriver

Shitty rainy day north of Boston. I'm back at the house contemplating


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I woke up at 6 am, smoked a joint before work, other joint at the lunchtime (right now), listening to serge gainsbourg la javanaise, feeling good


----------



## bamos

one cup of green tea
80mg Oxycodone instant release oral
0.5 mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
100mg Caffeine

so lets see how this fkin day will go... hope the time will go by fast. need this fkin weekend!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Didn’t sleep not going to.  Nightmares are hell. 

Morning fix will be a few ounces of milk and maybe a yogurt or pizza slice.

And of course until then beers and dabs.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Damn! You can't be planning on doing much with that combo except maybe lying down and staring at a wall.
> 
> This morning is Kanna + Kratom.



Yeah I just monged out and watched shite on telly. Can't even remember what happened in the shows haha.



Rando92 said:


> Is it like super easy to get this stuff in the uk? If so I need to make a move across the sea ?



Anything is easy to get with the right connections haha.

Oxy is actually hard to come by over here and most people have no idea what it even is, so depending on your outlook I'm either very lucky or unlucky to have a consistent supply of boxes of 28 OC80's.

Morphine is more commonly prescribed here but harder to find on the black market in my experience. It's not actually too hard to get it from your GP though if you know what you're doing.

Temazepam is rare as fuck, lucky to have come across that one.

Clonazepam is fairly easy to get, just a bit obscure but not particularly rare. I am actually scripted it but I am lucky there because it's very hard to get benzo scripts in the UK. You know how they treat opiates in the US now? That's how they treat benzos here. Ironically though getting opiates is pretty easy up to morphine. Anything stronger is more difficult, but codeine, dihydrocodeine, tramadol, and morphine are pretty easy to get prescribed just from your GP no need to even see a pain specialist.

As for benzos diazepam is by far the most common benzo over here although alprazolam is becoming more popular recently. A lot of it is in pressed bars which I don't trust in most cases though. But when I come across blister packed alprazolam I'll pick it up if it's not extortionately priced. Recently had a strip of Ksalol 1mg, love those tiny blue bastards.

Now to answer OP today's breakfast is:

20mg dex, 160mg oxy, 2mg clonazepam, 90mg dihydrocodeine, and weed.

I will be cutting back on this stuff at least on weekdays when I start my new job though.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early, hit the clinic then game back and played some xbox.

45mg methadone
Last couple hits of bud
Sipping a 24oz Screwdriver
Getting an energy drink after
Nicotine via juul pod; been missing my extra juul with almost full pod in it for almost 2 weeks. Gonna need that.

Sitting at the local plaza for a few listening to the radio and thinking what I want to do.


----------



## Rando92

Today’s breakfast was 120mg oxycodone 1000mg gabapentin and I will eventually take 12.5 mg of hydroxyzine ?


----------



## marley is good




----------



## Effect

Hit the clinic on opening..

Wake n bake bowl
45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
.5mg alprazolam

Now I'm back home @ 636AM EST and the sun is barely coming up and I'm wondering why I'm up.


----------



## sub21lime

Few hits of meth this morning from pipe( stayed up last night smoking speed and trimming.
20mg dxm
100mgs hydroxyzine
145mg methadone
Cigs and good weed
Dab of rosin
Gonna take a shot(iv) of potent  gun powder H within the hour.


----------



## schizopath

Tea
Omeprazole
Cigarette rolled up from the shiets


----------



## Wilson Wilson

160mg oxy
10mg dex
2mg clonazepam


----------



## Effect

Hit the clinic around 730 then came back and played some Modern Watefare Remastered online.

45mg methadone
Last few hits of bud till roommates up
1mg clonazepam

It's beautiful out and I'm taking a quick walk to kill the time till the liquor store opens at 10. 

Then I gotta bring the car back so my roommate can go visit someone in the hospital up by the NH border. Gotta convince him to go over the state line to get my some vape pods, but pressuring someone visiting a family in the hospital seems dickish.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Coffee and 1mg etizolam. More etiz to follow, haven't been below 5mg daily for weeks now. Not really an option to go much lower...


----------



## Hylight

okay i had to dab

maybe find something to
put in my coffee
cetirizine maybe


----------



## 6am-64-14m

300mg phenibut
~7.5g krat
600mg gabpentin
1mg alp
1 beer
weed weed weed
coffee cigs


----------



## Effect

Already been up for almost 2 hours. Hit the clinic as soon as the work line ended cause I knew the slow nurse worked today.

Last of my weed till my roommate wakes up
45mg methadone
1.75mg alprazolam
Rockstar Energy Punch

Now I'm back home debating weather, to try and play Xbox and listen to the radio, watch TV or relax trying to fall back asleep letting the fix kick in listening to the radio.


----------



## GENGAR

2 mgs of Klonopin has been my breakfast this morning and soon a six pack of beer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would so pass out hard if I did that much benzos + alc.  

I've just had a dab, or will have one, that's about it?  Yeah.   I live a boring, stupid, depressing life.


----------



## GENGAR

Yeah I’ve built up a tolerance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GENGAR said:


> Yeah I’ve built up a tolerance


I can't blame you, I try to stop myself before tolerance ever grows whatsoever because I am so deathly afraid of the withdrawal nightmare stories I hear on here.


----------



## GENGAR

Eh I wouldn’t feed into the horror stories too much as they are rare.


----------



## GENGAR

I don’t know why but these Benzos give me energy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GENGAR said:


> I don’t know why but these Benzos give me energy


A small/medicinal dose can be very motivating if you are suffering from legitimate anxiety.

I've also seen alcohol act more like a stimulant/dissociative than a sedative/depressant in a lifelong alcoholic.  Perhaps some people get abnormal reactions to the BZD site being activated for that reason (and likely not just one but all bzd's, etc)

"Energy" sounds way better than the PR i get from clonazepam 8( it'll make my panic WORSE if you can believe it.


----------



## GENGAR

Captain.Heroin said:


> A small/medicinal dose can be very motivating if you are suffering from legitimate anxiety.
> 
> I've also seen alcohol act more like a stimulant/dissociative than a sedative/depressant in a lifelong alcoholic.  Perhaps some people get abnormal reactions to the BZD site being activated for that reason (and likely not just one but all bzd's, etc)
> 
> "Energy" sounds way better than the PR i get from clonazepam 8( it'll make my panic WORSE if you can believe it.


Yikes makes your panic worse? Haven’t heard that one before maybe Xanax is more your speed or is it all benzos


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Alprazolam around 1mg is mildly sedating for me.  2mg = sleep (unles severe panic), has never made my anxiety/panic worse.

The first few times and even later on when I did clonazepam it would make my panic worse.  The first time I took it it was like 10x worse than what I was feeling and don't think I used most of the pills (probably threw them away or sold them it was sooooo long ago).  I'm never going to take clonazepam again.  I try to avoid benzos with that particular molecule in the R7 position (I am not sure what to call it; NO2?), though I didn't have averse effects with loprazolam (though it is quite different from traditional benzos).









And I somehow doubt the chloride was the issue as I have positive response to lorazepam (mild orally very sedative when IV'd)






Also get great effects from triazolam so I'm pretty sure it's not the Cl at R2'


----------



## GENGAR

Yeah lorazepam is one of the lighter Benzos unlike the heavyweights like Xanax, Klonopin, and Valium


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

200 mg Caffeine pill and an aspirin for a headache from too much wine last night lol
Also about 2 grams of Gabapentin and I feel like a brand new person


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

GENGAR said:


> 2 mgs of Klonopin has been my breakfast this morning and soon a six pack of beer


Damn dude with that beer on top of all that klonopin, you might black out.


----------



## GENGAR

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Damn dude with that beer on top of all that klonopin, you might black out.


Eh I got a tolerance I’m all good


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

GENGAR said:


> Eh I got a tolerance I’m all good


Yeah, I have a tolerance too. Last night, I didn't have any benzos at all and still blacked out on wine at some point. I was at home blasting music, no big deal.
 I had a lil' bit of Kanna left so I took that beforehand. I'm guessing the Kanna must've made the wine stronger at some point.

Anywho, enjoy! hehe


----------



## GENGAR

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yeah, I have a tolerance too. Last night, I didn't have any benzos at all and still blacked out on wine at some point. I was at home blasting music, no big deal.
> I had a lil' bit of Kanna left so I took that beforehand. I'm guessing the Kanna must've made the wine stronger at some point.
> 
> Anywho, enjoy! hehe


You too!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GENGAR said:


> Yeah lorazepam is one of the lighter Benzos unlike the heavyweights like Xanax, Klonopin, and Valium


if you've had IV lorazepam you might disagree.  It'll knock you out too.  It's kind of bizarre, I guess how oral midazolam VS IV midazolam?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GENGAR said:


> Eh I got a tolerance I’m all good


As long as you know yourself and all, man.  

Take it slow, etc.  

I know I probably could do the same thing if I was in severe distress, I'm just glad I don't 99.9999999% of the time :D


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Never heard of loprazolam till you just mentioned it CH. Interesting sounding BZD.

Still wana try so many BZDs. Lorazepam is up next in my search. Or Temazepam, but I have a feeling seeking out lorazepam will be easier.



My morning fix is a cup of green tea, 1.5mg etizolam, and some CBD weed topped with normal kief from my grinder.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Loprazolam was weak.  Incredibly rare for US. I am lucky to have tried it.


----------



## marley is good

*me*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

A lot of docs underestimate temazepam.


----------



## schizopath

Tea
Cigs
Omeprazole
Deathcore


----------



## GENGAR

An adderall pill


----------



## Effect

Woke up late cause I felt there was no purpose to go to the clinic early, but I randomly texted this girl and she was able to help me out with the benzo situation.

2 small bowls of bud
45mg methadone
2mg clonazepam
24oz screwdriver (won't be buying from this particular hidden gem store anymore; they were a dollar cheap than anywhere else and finally went up the 1$)
Can't forget the new Nic Salt pods I got in NH yesterday. New flavor choices are nice ?

Sitting in Market Basket parking lot with the sun to my side and it feels so nice. After I finish the screwdriver, I'll go in and buy and energy drink then either walk or go home and play Xbox like a bum.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

1mg clonazepam and 5mg dex so far. Once I bust a shit I'll get on the opiates.


----------



## Effect

Woke up early.. had a fever last night w/broken sleep but feel fine now, just wanna shower, but gotta wait till later

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
Last of yesterdays bud

At the house right now, gonna head out soon


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wilson Wilson said:


> Once I bust a shit I'll get on the opiates.


Lol this hits home too hard.


----------



## Effect

Had the most awkward counseling session at 830 and dosed right after. Was benzo'd out though.

45mg methadone
4.5mg clonazepam
2 bowls of some good bud

Roommate needed the car to go visit his aunt in hospice so I'm at the crib by myself. Hope he doesn't notice the rear taillight that somehow cracked pretty good. No matter what he gonna think I did that shit.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

A few 50mg pregabs (Lyrica brand name ones), 80mg oxy, and about to pop a few DHC and some clonazepam to resist taking another oxy. I'm down to my last few oxys now so this is tapering time. Halving my dose straight up.


----------



## GENGAR

Clonazapam sigh no amphetamine


----------



## GENGAR

More clonozapam


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Licked up the powder at the bottom of a baggie that used to contain a few hundred bars. Tasted that bitter taste and now feel pretty barred out. Can only guess but I feel like I ingested at least 2mg alprazolam. Feeling nice.


----------



## GENGAR

Plus coffee


----------



## GENGAR

And wine


----------



## Effect

Woke up and got to the clinic just after 7 and I had to wait in the rare/annoying 30+ minute line due to the nurse. 

45mg methadone
2 bowls of bud
3mg clonazepam
Sipping a 24oz 8%abv can

Finishing my radio show in the car and sipping my drink then getting a Monster/coffee and coming home.


----------



## Effect

Gave a girl a ride to the clinic this morning who I got some clonazepam off of and then a ride home and she bought me a coffee and gave me an extra 2mg.

45mg methadone
J on the ride/bowl of bud
3.5mg clonazepam
Monster
Iced Coffee

Still tired. Have to shift all my furniture in my tiny room today to winterize it and it's gonna be a bitch and I need a nap.


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Well, it is almost morning so that this is my morning menu but I have started yesterday, still eating them, nonetheless.

Two girls in my bed, they are saying "hi bluelighters" right now, then, please, be gentlemen and return the greeting.

Well, what we have here, apart from sodomy, is brick weed embedded with ammonia, at least I have a lot of it.

My girls are sniffing, me too, but I need to keep my performance somehow, so that I am not abusing it. Let's say that I was not able to follow this, that is, I have abused, luckily I could perform, not like Zeus, but it was acceptable

Alcohol, beers and drinks.

Nice Sunday, nice Monday, thanks for reading. I hope you enjoy your weekend

last but no least, alprazolam it will be very useful at the end of the night, I want to sleep like a baby with my babies.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
4mg clonazepam
Joint and coffee with girl in my clinic group I finally had to go to today
16oz Mike's Harder

Group was awful.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1.5mg clonazepam
Last bowl of bud
24oz 8% screwdriver


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Effect said:


> Last bowl of bud



=(


----------



## GENGAR

3 ms of clonazapam and 3 keystone


----------



## bamos

Oh my fk, what a day...

2 cups of white tea
2mg Clonazepam
0.375mg Triazolam nasal
12mg Hydromorphone nasal
Magnesium and Grapefruit seed extract


----------



## GENGAR

3mgs of clonazapam and 40 mgs of adderall plus a beer


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2 bowls of bud (roommate been hooking it up lately)
400mg cimetidine
Sipping a 25oz Natural ice @ 10am like a dog


----------



## Effect

GENGAR said:


> 3mgs of clonazapam and 40 mgs of adderall plus a beer


Jealous of the clonazepam and Adderall right now. I get my refill tomorrow for the amphetamine. No clonazepam script and connects all fuckin around.


----------



## GENGAR

Effect said:


> Jealous of the clonazepam and Adderall right now. I get my refill tomorrow for the amphetamine. No clonazepam script and connects all fuckin around.


Yikes tough luck I know that feeling it sucks


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Half caf coffee, one cup with a splash of lactaid whole milk.

Hoping to feel better than I did earlier this morning and trip 2C-C mixed with maybe some alprazolam or some etizolam. And maybe some O-DSMT. Wish I had a bottle of hydro though...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

everything

fuck life


----------



## Wilson Wilson

120mg DHC and some codeine linctus 15mg/5ml syrup.

This is just to taper me down from my oxy habit.

Will pop 1mg clonazepam before work.

If all goes well I should have a truckload of alprazolam soon, hyped for that.


----------



## GENGAR

1mg of clonazapam and 20 mg of adderall


----------



## GENGAR

About to be 40 mg of adderall


----------



## jose ribas da silva

pão de queijo


----------



## jose ribas da silva

estoy gordito y cansadito


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I've reached 666 messages, one time a beast always a beast


----------



## jose ribas da silva

shit now I have 667


----------



## Effect

Slept till 7am today which is better than usual, but still not where I need to be.

45mg methadone
Last bowl of bud till afternoon
.5mg clonazepam (first dose in 37+ hrs, started to feel a little withdrawal this morning)
Sipping 24oz screwdriver

Dr appointment this afternoon @ 2 for amp refills. Hopefully it's quick and painless like last time.


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> I've reached 666 messages, one time a beast always a beast


i wanted to quit at 666 so bad. i can't quit. so now 666 three times might do.


----------



## Hylight

jose ribas da silva said:


> pão de queijo
> 
> View attachment 16142


are those for CH ! ♡
those look good


----------



## Hylight

oozing Dab ! 
wake no mistake


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> are those for CH ! ♡
> those look good



Man what I can tell you, Brazil is the best place in the world, that’s the thing.

This delicious food is called “pão de queijo”, which roughly means “bread made of cheese”. It is made (mainly) of cheese, eggs, and cassava starch.

This can be found only in one specific state in Brazil (Minas Gerais), it is a very specific thing, but it certainly worth a try.

Even better here are the handcrafted beers, holy shit, it is a paradise.

It follows a version of a more sophisticated one, with cheese inside and olives embedded.


----------



## Hylight

^^^ Healthy


----------



## jose ribas da silva

Hylight said:


> ^^^ Healthy



I cannot smoke crack and eat junkie food, it is too much for the organism, I need to choose one of them and I have chosen healthy food


----------



## Hylight

^^ it's alright, and i am sure delicious and delightful too. 
i am trying not to drool. . i mean take a bite.


----------



## Hylight

*Oh my Gaaa
aaaawwwwwwwwwd ! *


----------



## sub21lime

145mgs methadone
300mg gabapentin
Bowl of weed
Will prolly take some bacfolen with another gabapentin


----------



## Hylight

xanax for floating 
in some clouds 
way out in the jet stream
i'm drifting.

 were is the rest of me . 
I`m floating way up there 
where i can go to somewhere 
where i try to be.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That sounds lovely.  Just a few beers/dabs for me today.  Went a while longer than anticipated on bzd's so I cut those out.  

Flat affect.  No will to continue.  Emotionally dead/numbed, kind of sucks.  I will probably not wake up feeling any similar.


----------



## schizopath

Weed 
Omeprazole
Long drinks


----------



## bamos

Green Tea
2mg Clonazepam
1mg Alprazolam
2.5mg Lorazepam
60mg Oxycodone instant release oral
10mg Hydromorphone nasal

Can't sleep, so... good morning guys! 

Maybe this combo will put me to sleep and if not screw it it's almost weekend.

Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## jose ribas da silva

bamos said:


> Green Tea
> 2mg Clonazepam
> 1mg Alprazolam
> 2.5mg Lorazepam
> 60mg Oxycodone instant release oral
> 10mg Hydromorphone nasal
> 
> Can't sleep, so... good morning guys!
> 
> Maybe this combo will put me to sleep and if not screw it it's almost weekend.
> 
> Happy weekend everybody!



It will make you sleep the whole weekend =P


----------



## jose ribas da silva

I drank too much yesterday, had a terrible night trying to sleep, with stomach problems and an overwhelming anxiety. Had some panic attacks during the night. 

Now, a hangover of the anxiety. Having a joint to relax, but i need to work, sadly


----------



## Hylight

^^^


----------



## Hylight

nothing yet still buzzin from da xann
the other day
oh wait wait
. . . . forgot about the turbo boost from da dab OOPS

is ch still in the rings of Jupiter


----------



## Hylight

i'm your captain buzzed  

yeah yeah Yeahhh


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Latte
Cigarette
Sertraline 250mg
Depakote 400mg
DHC 120mg
Cyclizine 100mg


----------



## axe battler

Cream Gravy? said:


> Lol this hits home too hard.


Hard being the operative word eh?


Effect said:


> Had the most awkward counseling session at 830 and dosed right after. Was benzo'd out though.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 4.5mg clonazepam
> 2 bowls of some good bud
> 
> Roommate needed the car to go visit his aunt in hospice so I'm at the crib by myself. Hope he doesn't notice the rear taillight that somehow cracked pretty good. No matter what he gonna think I did that shit.


Why awkward? Pretending not to be on benzos can be paradoxically awkward and anxiety inducing


----------



## axe battler

@Hylight you seem really nice, so hope you are not offended, but you seem on another planet sometimes! But that's what droogz are about eh? Muchas affection and respect xxx


----------



## bamos

good morning guys, I hope all of you are feeling well and are enjoying the day.

over the course of 6hrs in this order 
6mg Bromazepam
2mg Clonazepam
200mg Caffeine, 400mg Grapefruit seed extract and a cup of white silver needle tea (awesome tea, you have to try it)
1350mg Pregabalin - waited 1.5hrs for this stuff to slowly come up and then pushed it a bit with:
60mg Oxycodone IR oral
one hour later I ate some pancakes with raspberries and vanilla sauce
0.125mg Triazolam nasal
12mg Hydromorphone nasal

now I'm feeling very euphoric and energized.

the sun is shining so I guess I'm gonna relax on my terrace and tank some vitamin D. :giggle:


----------



## Hylight

No drugz 

Dabz, of course.


----------



## Effect

Broke down on the benzo kick last night when someone offered a trade for clonazepam for amphetamine and I couldn't pass it up. Plus being .5s, it's a bit easier to actually finish the quick taper I had attempted.

Took .5mg right when I got them and by the time I was home, the cold sweats (from both minor withdrawal as well as l-amphetamine still in the system) had subsided.

As for today:
45mg methadone
2 bowls of good buds
.75mg clonazepam
30mg amphetamine XR
600mg gabapentin

Rainy here north of Boston today. Just happy to be feeling better and I have some serious sleep to catch up on after Patriots game today.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> No drugz
> 
> Dabz, of course.


this


----------



## schizopath

Omeprazole
cigarette
coffee
200mg of speed


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex and 1mg alprazolam.

I also found a leftover oxy and sniffed a quarter (20mg) which has boosted the Xanax a little since I have no massive tolerance anymore. Probably not a good idea to be doing this when I just quit the shit but hey I'm not gonna buy anymore (literally told my guy don't ever give me oxy again) just getting rid of this last one for good and I physically only have one single OC80 which is not exactly gonna give me withdrawals again.

Tempted to try and get myself a nice oral morphine stash though, the lower potency makes it more forgiving and I find the effects more euphoric than oxycodone. May speak to my GP to get a script for at the very least some DHC to keep me off stronger opis in the future. Genuinely do need it for back pain as well is the thing. Difficult position.

While I'm rambling a bit (you can tell the uppers are working innit) here's a funny story about the NHS. My bird's dad is a morphine addict and this fact is on his medical record. He went in to see his GP recently and was told he could no longer have any gabapentin as it's now a controlled drug. So the doctor gave him a bottle of Oramorph instead.

I shit you fucking not.

This is how easy it is to get morphine on the NHS, a documented addict even gets it thrown at him, hahaha.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

that's amazing, i didn't know that. [regarding ease of morphine access]

i'm probably going to have a dab soon.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Captain.Heroin said:


> that's amazing, i didn't know that. [regarding ease of morphine access]
> 
> i'm probably going to have a dab soon.



The reason for it is actually pretty funny too. It's that very specific brand of morphine, Oramorph 10mg/5ml solution, that is given out readily by many GP's. That's because that particular preparation of morphine is not a controlled drug. It is prescription only, but it is uncontrolled. It's basically treated the same as SSRI's or any other non-abusable prescription drug. Except it's a bottle of fucking liquid morphine which people can and do just drink straight out the bottle.

Madness eh?

My GP is a bit smarter than that though and is willing to give me opiates but only in time release tablets or capsules. I have zero problem with that, it's responsible medical practice, but I have to admit I do have a soft spot for those lovely bottles of Oramorph.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

whoa

fuckin

insider's secret huh


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Yep pretty much. Even nurses etc tend to just assume Oramorph is a controlled drug because logically it should be. I think one of them was here on BL telling me I was lying. I told them next time you go to work check and see for yourself. They came back surprised I was correct.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

crazy.  

dab again soon.  nervous about.... real life responsibilities... and personal life joys... the stress never leaves me but for 1 day (yesterday) then the reality of TODAY sets in several hours into it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

had that fat dab i had on the rig like 2 hours ago

have been avoiding dabbing this wax because it's not shatter but holy shit that dab got me, for the first time in a while it feels like (possibly first time in 4+ hours if not longer) and I feel BAKED.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wilson Wilson said:


> This is how easy it is to get morphine on the NHS, a documented addict even gets it thrown at him, hahaha.


Must be nice. We have to pay for everything here and you still can't get morphine even if you're mother Teresa and on your death bed.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> Must be nice. We have to pay for everything here and you still can't get morphine even if you're mother Teresa and on your death bed.



US I'm guessing? Can blame fucking Purdue for that.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Wilson Wilson said:


> US I'm guessing? Can blame fucking Purdue for that.


I blame the government/DEA for it but I guess Purdue Pharma played their small part too.


My mother has chronic pain in her knees that has required many surgeries. My knees are already getting bad and I'm only 27. She said the doctor can't script her any painkillers and basically just tells her to suck it up these days. She's completely straight edge but I found some Oxys she stashed from a year ago because I guess she knew this was coming. I wanted to snatch them so bad but I feel so sorry for people in pain like her... couldn't do it. I don't live with my folks, I was just dropping by and had a curiosity because she did used to have huge bottles of hydro...

Sad times over here. And now BZDs are the next panic. My state has made it nigh impossible to get bzd scripts. Lucky me, right when they became a life necessity...


----------



## sub21lime

Fuck im so depressed and anxious....  

145mg methadone
1000mg gabapentin
Nats cigs
2 hits speed out of bub bong early this morning around 5


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> And now BZDs are the next panic. My state has made it nigh impossible to get bzd scripts. Lucky me, right when they became a life necessity...



Benzos are already basically impossible to get here since a huge class action lawsuit regarding diazepam prescriptions back in the late 90's. It took me years to get a script and I've had a less understanding doc try to take it off me before. Can get a giant pile of pregabalin and SSRI's and whatever but benzos are the fucking devil apparently.

And yeah ironically with opiates I can practically just ask my doctor for some of those too. Codeine is OTC anyway while DHC, tramadol, even morphine is fairly easy to get. Oxy and above is where it gets more difficult and you generally need to see a pain specialist unless you get lucky. But if you have a legit need for stronger opiates you'll get them in general.

I do feel bad for you guys over in the US who can't access the meds you need for legitimate chronic pain. But there's two sides to every coin, like I said getting benzos here is practically impossible on the NHS. I only got my script from an expensive private psychiatrist and still buy extras on the side because it's still impossible to get for example a script for alprazolam here. It's not an approved medicine on the NHS and private docs can technically give it out but in practice they don't like to because they're scared of getting sued. And then there's the simple fact most people cannot afford to see private doctors in the first place. To see a private psychiatrist for example you're looking at £250 for 15 minutes.

Same kind of thing if you have ADHD. You can't just see your GP and get Adderall. You need to see an ADHD specialist. The waiting list is like 2-3 years in most of the country. You can pay a private ADHD specialist to throw Dexedrine at you... if you can afford it. Otherwise enjoy waiting a few years for Concerta.


----------



## axe battler

@Wilson Wilson you seem young. I assumed you were inyour mid 20s, but claiming back pain from a gp?? On top of clonazepam??
Like...how? I'm tempted to call a whiff of limpet chicken, but you seem infinitely more plausible...


----------



## axe battler

AND speed???!!!!


----------



## axe battler

I envy you a lot. I've just driven around for 3 hours for a couple of hits of crack, 30 valium, and 5 pregabalin...all the while in a state of utter irritation and in the company of some rjght radgies! Oh and a bottle of 90ml methadone for the drive.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

@axe battler 

I am in my 20's mate. But most of my scripts I got from private specialists as I said. Also the postcode lottery has been nice to me and on top of that my GP and I go way back.

To be 100% honest though a lot of it comes down to how you come across to your doctor. If you come off "respectable" (read: middle class) it becomes very easy because doctors just trust you and think you're innocent. It's fucking absurd but it's true. I've seen many doctors and consistently had good luck getting what I was after. Some things took longer than others (getting speed was easy, getting benzos was much harder) but that's it.

If you have any doubt I'm telling the truth check the stash pics thread.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Doctor 'classism' is so real. I have some look about me that must be shifty, doctors hate listening to me and think I'm some junkie. A girlfriend of mine, she's a trust fund baby who's ditzy, she gets clonazepam out the ass, and she hasn't half the anxiety I do.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> Doctor 'classism' is so real. I have some look about me that must be shifty, doctors hate listening to me and think I'm some junkie. A girlfriend of mine, she's a trust fund baby who's ditzy, she gets clonazepam out the ass, and she hasn't half the anxiety I do.



It's nuts ain't it? And as far as the UK goes, private doctors basically have very little regulation and can get away with acting like pill mills if they want. So effectively rich people can legally be drug addicts no problem.

I want to stress though that getting benzos is seriously fucking difficult here even with private doctors because they are terrified of being sued for getting you addicted. That's because of the huge class action diazepam lawsuit in the 90's. 

But yet you can easily find a private doctor who will script you oxy if you have the money. Getting oxy is easier than getting benzos. Getting amphetamine is easier than getting benzos. Oramorph is especially very easy to get because due to some strange loophole it isn't even considered a controlled drug as I wrote above.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

So back on topic: just 1mg alprazolam and some weed this morn. Got work later so might take some dex beforehand. This is my last week in my current shit job before I start my new programming job. Coming up in the world now so that's why I quit the oxy and all that. I'm about to be working for a top software company on the level of IBM and don't wanna fuck up this opportunity for myself just because I like getting high.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Just Gabapentin.

I'll be happy as fuck when I get my klonopin script today.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Doctor 'classism' is so real. I have some look about me that must be shifty, doctors hate listening to me and think I'm some junkie. A girlfriend of mine, she's a trust fund baby who's ditzy, she gets clonazepam out the ass, and she hasn't half the anxiety I do.



Don't even get me started...

Black people have to fight tooth and nail for opiates and everything else. My ex's were white, their mom had plenty of Oxy, Xanax and hydrocodone syrup. I couldn't even believe it. 

If you're from the suburbs, you get whatever you want. Sickening.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

3.5 mg klonopin


----------



## sub21lime

This morning~

145mg methadone
1200mg gabapentin(staggered)
Organic green tea with tbsp matcha added
75mg hydroxyzine


----------



## Wilson Wilson

In the wise words of one Waka Flocka "desperate need for some Xans" here we go ahhhh that's better.


----------



## bamos

Gyokuro green tea
1mg Alprazolam
2.5mg Clonazepam
40mg Oxycodone IR nasal and 40mg oral
400mg Magnesium
100mg Caffeine

good morning guys! hope your morning is as relaxed as mine.

/edit: needed more relaxation so I've added 9mg Bromazepam. fkin work is more stressful than expected.


----------



## axe battler

90mg methadone
20mg Diaz
300mg pregabalin
20 stone of crack - good stuy
Another 300 pregabalin and 20 Val

Good morning Vietnam!!


----------



## tremours

right now gin and orange cream soda


----------



## sub21lime

Im currently taking a break from pot for a few reasons that ill get into on another thread. The last 7 days ive gotten stoned once and the first few days id take a hit in the morning. Its technically been 2 days since my last toke. Now that you guys know where im at ill continue with my morning list.

145mgs methadone
15mgs bacfolen
Organic green tea
American spirits (organic pack)


----------



## tremours

I made some green dragon last week, I used 120 proof everclear, would the lower proof affect it much


----------



## Cream Gravy?

tremours said:


> I made some green dragon last week, I used 120 proof everclear, would the lower proof affect it much


I'm not sure but if you go over to a forum called grasscity (hate the site...) there's one old head there in particular who's actually smart as fuck about green dragon called psychedelic sam, he has a thread in their edibles forum. It may help you out.

I always used 190 proof though. I think psam on grasscity said that 150 proof is about as low as you wana go.

Fuck Cali and all the other states that ban 190 proof. I hate living in the south but having access to 190 proof everclear makes making green dragon and etizolam solutions sooooooo much easier.


----------



## tremours

120 is the strongest they can sell now I guess..., but of course when I went out earlier I managed to buy a pint of the discontenued  bacardi 151. they had a few bottle left but I didn't realy want to spend 60 dollars on a fith of bacardi


----------



## tremours

Cream Gravy? said:


> I'm not sure but if you go over to a forum called grasscity (hate the site...) there's one old head there in particular who's actually smart as fuck about green dragon called psychedelic sam, he has a thread in their edibles forum. It may help you out.
> 
> I always used 190 proof though. I think psam on grasscity said that 150 proof is about as low as you wana go.
> 
> Fuck Cali and all the other states that ban 190 proof. I hate living in the sound but having access to 190 proof everclear makes making green dragon and etizolam solutions sooooooo much easier.


thank you for the link, so far it seems like I did everything right  except for my everclear being to weak. I managed to buy some 151 today. its kind od funny how when they take something off the market it makes you want it


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
1300mg gabapentin
2 cups coffee with swiss cocoa, french vanilla creamer and whole milk added
Currently on my 3rd cup of organic green tea
Marb black cigs

Fighting a pretty hard nod atm (gaba with mdones makes me very euphoric and noddy.
I havent been smoking any weed so i can only imagine how fucked up stoned i could get with the gabas in me. My tolerance has to be very low by now)

Ahh i have so much high quality weed and am very tempted to smoke!!


----------



## Hylight

^ then you'll know how high you'll be ! * ♡ *

getting ready for another dabby duck and cover.

still on a xan support medicinal hit to hope for the best and relieve the worst when ever possible if need be.


----------



## schizopath

Omeprazole
Tea
Cigs


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg alprazolam
1.75mg clonazepam
.2mg clonidine
25mg hydroxyzine
15mg amphetamine salts

Just got home from getting a coffee. Roommate was pissed last night when he got home cause I passed out before getting a chance to clean the kitchen. Gotta get that shit done before he wakes up.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Baileys and cream on the rocks with milk


----------



## sub21lime

Not in any order-

145mg methadone
30mg baclofen
40mg dxm
100mgs caffiene
300mg l theanine
300mg magnesium citrate
Nats Cigs


----------



## sub21lime

145mg methadone
1000mg gabapentin(stagger dosed 200mg every 35-55mins or so)
Organic green tea with 2tsp high grade matcha added.
NeuroBliss drink which contains phosphatidyleserine, alpha gpc,chamomile extract,ltheanine and a few other supps.
Glass of kambucha 

Gonna try and get 5-10 mins of mindfulness meditation before i have to go work in the garden.

Hope all you blue and green lighters have an awesome day!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

sub21lime said:


> 145mg methadone
> 1000mg gabapentin(stagger dosed 200mg every 35-55mins or so)
> Organic green tea with 2tsp high grade matcha added.
> NeuroBliss drink which contains phosphatidyleserine, alpha gpc,chamomile extract,ltheanine and a few other supps.
> Glass of kambucha
> 
> Gonna try and get 5-10 mins of mindfulness meditation before i have to go work in the garden.
> 
> Hope all you blue and green lighters have an awesome day!



You have an awesome day too! I staggered some Gabapentin, had 30 mg of hydrocodone. Gonna have some wine and add 10 mg of hydrocodone to that. About to talk to my best friend. All is well.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You have an awesome day too! I staggered some Gabapentin, had 30 mg of hydrocodone. Gonna have some wine and add 10 mg of hydrocodone to that. About to talk to my best friend. All is well.


I hope that hydro doesn't have apap, that would be a dangerous game to play with your liver.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> I hope that hydro doesn't have apap, that would be a dangerous game to play with your liver.



It has 325 mg acetaminophen. I don't think 4 of the pills will be the maximum amount. That's 1,300 mg acetaminophen. 

"Acetaminophen dosage daily limit is 4,000 mg"






						Adult Acetaminophen Dosage
					

Know the Tylenol® dosage.




					www.getreliefresponsibly.com


----------



## Cream Gravy?

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It has 325 mg acetaminophen. I don't think 4 of the pills will be the maximum amount.


BUT you said you're having wine with it. That's my concern. My friend's dad died at 45 because he popped apap filled opioids all the time while chugging down beers daily. It's VERY bad for your liver to combine with alcohol.

Just trying to look out for you


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> BUT you said you're having wine with it. That's my concern. My friend's dad died at 45 because he popped apap filled opioids all the time while chugging down beers daily. It's VERY bad for your liver to combine with alcohol.
> 
> Just trying to look out for you



I understand. I have a strong constitution. lol Thanks for looking out.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Paracetamol/APAP poisoning is the number one cause of acute liver failure in the Western world. So really it's smart to be careful with that shit. That said, knocking back 1g paracetamol is hardly a big deal. The reason poisoning is so common is because all the OTC cold remedies have paracetamol in them, and in the UK especially you only ever get doses of 500mg never anything lower, and people take them all together not realising they're boshing grams of paracetamol multiple times a day for a week when they get the flu.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah, 1g apap ain't no biggie once in a while. 1g apap with some liquor creates a dangerous chemical in your liver though. I personally NEVER drink when taking apap containing drugs. (even back when I was drinking still)


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Yeah, I can respect that. Lo and behold, I'm still alive. lol 
I only do it once in a while.


----------



## sub21lime

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You have an awesome day too! I staggered some Gabapentin, had 30 mg of hydrocodone. Gonna have some wine and add 10 mg of hydrocodone to that. About to talk to my best friend. All is well.


I love gabapentin. Just acquired a 150mg 
Lyrica (another gabapentinoid) to stack on top of my last bit of gabapentin. 


Anyways this morning-

30mg dxm
145mg methadone
Glass of mango passion fruit green tea kambucha
Cup of coffee
Been stagger dosing gabapentin through out morning. Will end up taking around a gram of gabapentin, then 150mg lyrica to top it off.
Marb Black cigs

Just juiced some carrots and apples(love carrot apple juice)
and made biscuits/gravy eggs hashbrowns and bacon mmm


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

sub21lime said:


> I love gabapentin. Just acquired a 150mg
> Lyrica (another gabapentinoid) to stack on top of my last bit of gabapentin.
> 
> 
> Anyways this morning-
> 
> 30mg dxm
> 145mg methadone
> Glass of mango passion fruit green tea kambucha
> Cup of coffee
> Been stagger dosing gabapentin through out morning. Will end up taking around a gram of gabapentin, then 150mg lyrica to top it off.
> Marb Black cigs
> 
> Just juiced some carrots and apples(love carrot apple juice)
> and made biscuits/gravy eggs hashbrowns and bacon mmm



I can never get any Lyrica.
Today, I'm staggering Gabapentin to 3,500 mg

That juice and food sounds delicious! I found a new taco joint that looks amazing. One of their tacos is called "Bubba Kush" haha So many unique ingredients in these tacos...I'm waiting for them to be delivered now.


----------



## Effect

Woke up 5:45AM to drive to my parent's house before my mom left for work to grab some homemade, albeit leftovers from last night, stew. Hit the clinic on the way back.

45mg methadone
2.5mg clonazepam
Small bowl of bud
Bout to grab a 24oz 8% screwdriver

Gotta give my boy a ride to the clinic to and unfortunately square up my debt with him, but it's all good.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Still high from some bupe I took 24 hours ago. Jesus this stuff is acid level potent for me...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had a big breakfast and it's staying down finally (yay!) and I took 2mg etizolam which is calming my gut a bit. Probably gonna dose high on etiz today and sleep away most of it. I'm still having strong histamine release from the bupe over 24 hours later


----------



## sub21lime

Feel like total dog shit today. Battling a bad cold and also hung over from a high dose of baclofen i took last night.

a friend from the clinic gave me some 150mg lyricas and 50mg promethazines. I love gabapentinoids so im pretty stoked about the free lyricas.

Anyways, so far today-

145mg methadone
Drinking a mint flavored yerba mate
When i get home ill prolly juice some apples and carrots
I may take some lyricas but will prolly wait til later today.

Namaste


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It was like kratom Christmas today: 
Had many different kinds to choose from in my package, but finally decided on 4 grams of Thai Maeng Da Red Kratom


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Had a big breakfast and it's staying down finally (yay!) and I took 2mg etizolam which is calming my gut a bit. Probably gonna dose high on etiz today and sleep away most of it. I'm still having strong histamine release from the bupe over 24 hours later



Do you have Benadryl? That sounds super uncomfortable.

And feel better @sub21lime! Those gabapentoids should help.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I love histamine release (aside from codeine) so I decided to just enjoy the itch. Part of what makes opioids fun is the itching, you get itchy,then it feels sooooooo good to itch it.

I also just avoid benedryl because it gives me the kind of nightmares that bother me for days after.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
3mg clonazepam
24oz screwdriver
Couple bowls of bud


----------



## Effect

Just hit the clinic. Got paperwork to fill out and fax. 

Bowl of bud
1mg clonazepam (that's gotta be it today)
45mg methadone
25mg hydroxyzine
.2mg clonidine
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

I shall be productive


----------



## schizopath

Omeprazole
Tea
Cigs
50mg of heroin 
Some purple #1


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far this morning:

1 Latte
5 cigarettes (but is 8:30am and have been up all night, so that is since midnight)
150mg Sertraline
500mg Naproxen
400mg Depakote
60mg Cirtirizine
270.8mg Dihydrocodeine
2 x DL-Phenylalanine (unsure of dose)
2 x Milk Thistle (unsure of dose)
25mg Quetiapine


----------



## Effect

Up @ 6 AM today..

45mg methadone
2 small bowls of bud
1.5mg clonazepam
Rockstar Energy

Liquor store opening now, but money is tight now, fuck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Up @ 6 AM today..
> 
> 45mg methadone
> 2 small bowls of bud
> 1.5mg clonazepam
> Rockstar Energy
> 
> Liquor store opening now, but money is tight now, fuck.


Did you see my post in "how high are you" lol

I feel you on the "up @ 6 am" part for sure.  

SMILE because luck is on your side, brother.  That's an amazing 6 am dosage if I might say so.  :coffee:


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Did you see my post in "how high are you" lol
> 
> I feel you on the "up @ 6 am" part for sure.
> 
> SMILE because luck is on your side, brother.  That's an amazing 6 am dosage if I might say so.  :coffee:


Haha I might have just clicked the seen button on my mobile but no I'll check it now. 

 And I appreciate that words man. It's always good to have someone help with perspective.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Two cups coffee, and 2mg etizolam. Waiting a bit before adding in some realllll dank pot and maybe 2mg more etizolam.


----------



## Effect

Up at 6 again today. Guess I feel kinda refreshed?

Bowl of bud
45ng methadone
1mg lorazepam (I know I said none, but mentally something light with my methadone will make getting thru the day easier)

Back home to relax then hopefully get shit done today.

Edit: I'm fucking pissed. Being stupid and counting out my pills and seeing what I have to work with, I just dropped a 1mg clonazepam and pretty sure I heated it fall in my little trash bin and even after looking with gloves, I can't find it as there was a little water at the bottom of the trash. Maybe it bounced somewhere else? Fuck man.


----------



## sub21lime

Effect said:


> Up at 6 again today. Guess I feel kinda refreshed?


 Ive been waking up around this time for years. Theres something special about being awake while most are sound asleep.

Ehh dealing with rebound anxiety from a 2 week binge of xanax,gabapentin,pregabalin and baclofen. 

This morning in order~

20mg dxm
300mg magnesium citrate
145mg methadone
225mg hydroxyzine
Cbd hemp flower %19 CBD (smoking throughout morning)
About to make a cup of green tea with some matcha added
Camel Turkish Royal cigs


----------



## Effect

7:15AM wake up today. Got ready

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam 
Last bowl of good bud and think my roommate is on his last couple bowls. Can't ask; if he offers to smoke later I will oblige.
24oz screwdriver

Meeting with my mom in about 20. Part of the reason I took double the clonazepam I wanted this morning.


----------



## sub21lime

Woke up this morning still feeling the analytic effects of the xanax i ate last night. I just absolutely love waking up in the morning without having anxiety. 

This morning in order~
Been sipping on green tea through out morning
60mgs dxm
50mgs hydroxyzine
Hemp flower joint (%10 cbd)
145mgs methadone
Took 200 more mgs of hydroxyzine with a 
Cup of coffee and cocoa powder added, tad bit of french vanilla creamer with whole milk
American club roll your own cigs
Will finish smoking my hemp flower joint here soon

Hope you lighters have an awesome day. Im sure gonna try!


----------



## sub21lime

This morning so far in order~

50mg dxm
Cup of green tea
Half a hemp flower joint
300mg magnesium citrate
25mg promethazine
145 mg methadone
Another 25mg promethazine making it 50mgs total
Currently drinking a mango passion fruit kombucha and smoking a camel cig

Once i get home ill prolly make some coffee and add a lil coconut oil to the cup

Ill also pre roll some hemp flower joints (high cbd with other cannabinoids and terpines) and smoke one right away!  Its crazy at how well hemp flower helps my mood and anxiety. I love it!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

2 cups coffee
2mg clonazepam
5 hours sleep. Feeling surprisingly well.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex
1mg clonazepam
0.5mg alprazolam
~60mg codeine 

Then in the afternoon I dosed up on some kratom.


----------



## Effect

Up about 7 this morning. Thankfully no groups or appointments today, just paper work I will use a PC for.

600mg cimetidine
Bowl of bud
45mg methadone
Multivitamin/Fish Oil
24oz 8%abv screwdriver
Joint of mid grade buds

Got home from clinic, played CoD for a few then got drowsy and caught a 45 minute nap. Procrastinating the paperwork. One more liquor store run for a 24oz can then I'll do it. I have to.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
400mg cimetidine
Bowl of home grown
Drinking a 4 Loko early like a Savage

Ugh. Resisting urge to take .5mg clonazepam


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Two cups of coffee and a workout session. Nothing else yet.

Planning on taking 1mg of etizolam soon and hopefully picking up an 1/8th of dank today if my friend hits me back.


----------



## sub21lime

In order~

30mg dxm washed down with small glass of kombucha
Bowl of hemp flower out of pipe
145mg methadone with 37.5mg promethazine
Once home ill have a cup coffee with 2 tsp coconut oil


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex and 1mg alprazolam. Perfect combo, they balance each other out nicely.


----------



## Vastness

High on decaffeinated tea, synthetic sugar stevia... and life.   Christ. Still riding the old sober train. Actually saying that I have taken some Adamax and BPC-157 via nasal spray, but the former may be doing nothing but placebogenesis and the latter I don't think is supposed to be psychoactive... so they don't count.

Hope everyone's having a fantastic morning.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Now nodding off PST fuck me, didn't expect this potency from it. Lovely warmth of the morphine mmm.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Strong half cup of coffee (wife likes to make it stronger than I do)
1.5mg etizolam
11mg O-DT
small bowl of cannabis
55mg 2C-C


Took it all on a whim.

I don't know how to describe how high I am other than by saying I feel very high.


----------



## schizopath

Omeprazole
Tea
Cigs


----------



## bamos

2 cups of matcha green tea
300mg Pregabalin
0.5mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
400mg elemental Magnesium
40mg Oxycodone IR oral and 40mg nasal

Almost weekend - yesssss!! Can't wait!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex and 1mg alprazolam again.

Got a pharmacist to order in a bottle of codeine linctus just for me as well, picking up tomorrow.


----------



## bamos

Wilson Wilson said:


> Got a pharmacist to order in a bottle of codeine linctus just for me as well, picking up tomorrow.



You've got some nice connections, mate! Gratz! 

Vaped some weed, just a little, took another CBD capsule and snorted approx. 60mg Oxycodone.
It's nice to add a bit more CBD to today's high THC weed to make the high smoother.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coffee
3g kratom in two doses


----------



## Effect

.5mg alprazolam (was in benzo w/d prior)
45mg methadone
2 x 24oz beers

Rough fuckin dayz


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bamos said:


> You've got some nice connections, mate! Gratz!



I'm honestly surprised he offered it. This is my regular pharmacy I've been using for years so they know me, but because they know me they also know I'm scripted multiple controlled drugs already. Can hardly complain though!

Will pop in there this afternoon after they have their delivery. For now I started the morning with the same combo as yesterday.


----------



## sub21lime

Just picked up my weekends worth of methadone (290mg) and 6 150mg pregabalin(lyricas)
Pretty stoked about the pregabs. Id say atm they are one of my fav pills.

This morning in order~

Bowl of hemp flower(cbd,cbn, cbg etc.)
30mg dxm
145mg methadone
300mg pregabalin with a Mint flavored yerba mate
250mg hydroxyzine ( i have a massive tolerance, i dont recommend taking hydroxyzine at this dose!)
Smokimg on some hemp flower( i get a warm euphoric fuzzy feeling. I love hemp now. Ive been cutting back on thc, so i pretty much have no tolerance)

Will make a cup of matcha(2 tsp give or take) once everything kicks in.


Happy nodding!!


----------



## sub21lime

Im feeling very relaxed and euphoric this morning. All the pregabalin i did yesterday carried over to today and it feels great 

This morning~

145mg methadone
Green tea with 2 tsp matcha added, pumpkin spice honey, apple cider powder and 25mg cbd sugar( got the cbd sugar from head shop in town)
Been smoking on hemp flower as well and marb blk cigs
Thinking about doing some pregabalin( i really should save what i have, but knowing me may not be possible lol

Gonna take some hydroxyzine so i can get a nod going! Will also make coffee in a few.

Much love


----------



## AutoTripper

Durban poison in vaporizer, just one small load was enough to bump up lingering cannabis effects and also my LSD microdose last night.
Followed by a cup of black tea many hours ago and then a break until a sizeable homemade cannabis edible dose just now.

About to switch on a log vaporizer and select an appropriate strain for this early evenings medicating.

A part of me would like to drop 300 micrograms of acid but I think I should leave that for a better day just something which seems like a really attractive proposition to me lately all of a sudden.

Oh, if only psyches didn't cause tolerance, give me a nice morning cuppa and 
300 mics every day!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

200mg Sertraline
180mg Dihydrocodeine
500mg Naproxen
unknown amount of Citirizine (just drank for a bottle of it)
200mg Cyclizine
400mg Depakote
20mg Metoclopromide


----------



## Wilson Wilson

A swig of codeine, 1mg alprazolam, and some strong smelly weed.

Felt pretty good I have to say, my tolerance is already low enough I actually feel codeine. Considering I just knocked an oxy habit a few months back I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## schizopath

Tea
Cigs
Vitamins
Omeprazole


----------



## sub21lime

Just picked up some pregabalins and promethazine that my buddy gave me for my birthday yah.

This morning in order~
20mg dxm
300mg pregabalin(lyrica)
145mg methadone
Snorted 50mgs pregabalin and took another 50mgs. Will prolly take more soon.
2 hits of cbd/thc bud.
Im currently smoking some hemp flower and drinking yerba mate. Feeling very relaxed with some euphoria and a massive body high.
Got a pack of organic American spirit cigs.

Edit: I snorted about 30mgs or so of lyrica, toked a couple more hits of cbd/thc weed and am currently sipping on organic green tea with cbd sugar and a heaping tsp of cbd/thc full spectrum coconut oil. 

Im also sucking on 2 cbd full spectrum hemp pouches. Kinda like snus. My bro in law bought me a tin of the stuff for my birthday yesterday. Its called "cannadips" or something like that. Its reminds of the  chewing tobbaco pouches. 

Im pretty high atm


----------



## AutoTripper

Gosh I stitched myself up a bit today guys. It all started yesterday afternoon with a spontaneous 50ug /half tab of 1cP-Lsd.

I came up on it surprisingly strongly in combination with some cannabis edibles and supplemental vapor into the evening I was very high and needed no more.

The trouble was I had a dentist appointment today at 3:50 pm so I didn't really want to be up all night tripping ideally.

But I redosed at 7.30 pm last night, 25ug just to add legs.  More cannabis edibles and many hours later  (oh yes, and a spontaneous 0.5mg Etizolam, which didn't though or kill the trip at all)...3.15 am in fact. I took 125ug more of the acid.

Vaping some potent Sativa Durban the 125ug hit me hard again, but was scintillating and exhilarating.

I was very cained. Tripping, stoned, tired, exhausted. I slept for a little while. I was too cold to keep trying to get back to sleep each time I woke up. So I got up, dropped another 50ug, made tea, decided to add ANOTHER 50ug.

Ready for a shower, already coming up noticeably, I decided to take the other half tab I snipped off.  Then another half tab as soon as I was washed, before I even dressed in fact.

This all took place today between 9:15 and 10:15 a.m. I thought I would have time to come up and settle before my dentist appointment and I never expected to come up that hard after the day since I had yesterday day and early this morning and in recent weeks.

But I also miscalculated how many I had taken I kept losing track of it and getting muddled as the acid was hitting me and having to back step.

In my mind I thought I had taken 3.5 tabs in total since yesterday afternoon but actually I figured it was 4.

Now, I'm sure in my subconscious I had calculated I would just about be able to get away with 3 1/2 tabs worth and cope with today and my dentist appointment...

I had vaporized a fair amount of weed earlier this morning, not expecting to take a load more acid.

At 11:30 am I made a strong cup of cannabis edible tea thinking that would not hit me and enhance the acid too much. I really didn't know if I was get any sort of strong noticeable come up from the two tabs today.

A couple of hours later and a short while ago boy was I suddenly tripping ever so hard. Like, on the edge of a panic attack sudden coming up intensely on acid.

The Edible tea really kicked it up hard much more than I expected and I was having a panic attack about not having time to try and eat some breakfast which was going to be difficult as hell anyway tripping this hard add and get to the dentist in time.

I was coming up harder and harder and there wasn't long before my appointment and I was in a real panic about not being able to eat some breakfast giving myself indigestion because I was tripping waiting much to eat but I desperately need some food and energy.

My mum also wanted me to go to the tip with her on the way and take a load of garden stuff there so it was extra anxiety about leaving early.

But then I could have saved myself this whole palaver and distress because my mum was held up up due to a road blockage and phoned me saying we weren't going to make it to the dentist in time.

So I had to wait in the phone queue for 15 agonising minutes to completely and officially confirmed that I would not be going to the dentist this afternoon by cancelling the appointment.

So I was saved by the bell. But caught heavily offguard by the acid.
400ug of 1cP-Lsd was getting the better of me. It was very loomy, no getting away from it. I was considering vaping some more Durban Poison after my cannabis tea, which I never thought was going to hit me too strongly.

Thank goodness I didn't vaporize anymore weed I think that would have been too much on the come up. Strong stuff this 1cP.


----------



## sub21lime

Ehh im burnt out.. Anyways this morning-

20mg dxm
145mg methadone
McDonald's caramel frappe
American Spirt cigs
Once i get home ill make some green tea with cbd sugar and roll a cbd joint

I have around a 40-50mg line of pregabalin i plan on snorting when i get home( trust me im not a huge fan of snorting pills unless they work better that way, and when i only have like 50-100 mg of pregabalin then snorting is the only way i can feel it. And the fact that its straight powder in the caps and it doesn't burn or taste bad)

I just ordered donut sticks from McDonald's and wow theyre good. It comes with chocolate sauce amd mmm.
Ill prolly regret eating all this sugar in a few hours for many reasons..


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 240mg DHC, 1mg alprazolam.

Ahhhh that was a good Friday.


----------



## Larimar

Called out sick today so just chilling at home on a cold and rainy day in the northeast.  Took 10 mg adderall and 
20 mg Oxy Op .  Feeling energetic but relaxed . 
That was the last of my oxy , hubby hopefully getting more tonight , I hate the feeling of taking my last piece without being totally sure when we will have more .


----------



## Effect

First post in a week or so

45mg methadone
1mg clonazepam
2 joints with a girl I went to high school with
- barely ever spoke to herback then, but we crack each other up now
30mg amphetamine XR
24oz strawberita (8% abv)

Just channel surfing/playing nba2k. Benefits of the amphet tolerance break helped me get a lot of shit done earlier. Housekeeping and paperwork , you know, stuff only pleasing on stimulants.


----------



## AutoTripper

Today has been nice so far. I awoke for the final time about 2.40pm UK. But I only went to bed at about 6 am after a 650ug 1cP-Lsd bender. 

I vaporized Durban and another 2 strains at 5 am just to keep me awake a little longer to digest my late, but tasty dinner of wholewheat spaghetti, tuna, chips and saurkraut! 

I was still heavily in the trip before I vaped at 5 am, and I was instantly into a hallucinogenic wonderland, where as I do late at night with cannabis and tiredness alone, I rest between conscious and unconsciousness, in an all round hallucinogenic state, with open and closed eye visuals.

Well this morning before bed was just insane I was literally conscious and unconscious at the same time slipping into sleep every other second and each time I would have what seems like an entire random fully real and abstract hallucinogenic dreaming type experience I've totally random but seemingly meaningful stuff.

We know that dreams happen very quickly in real time which has always fascinated me and this was extraordinary because I was honestly snapping back to my chair and vaporizer with a fresh memory of the bizarre little psychedelic dream I just had.

And I was literally chuckling at the randomness of it each time.
So this was a very different phase of the acid experience and why I like reading at different points because you can can enter different head spaces as you go along.

So I finally got up at 2:40 p.m. today although I awoke after a 4-hour psychedelic dream sleep of the highest quality to a little more vaporizer which brought me right back up on the acid before another restful little sleep.


So, to point! I had to spend two and a half hours managing my allergy and other symptoms before I was free today, washed and ready.

I was still feeling completely hammered and off my head from both cannabis and acid much more from the acid than I anticipated.

But I finally took my edible cannabis dose tonight about 7pm.  It was much stronger than usual with the heavy lingering 1cP effects. Instantly feeling both drugs together I was.  No need even for vaporization.

I did just vape one load of Durban. Very high still on acid and weed is something else right now. Such a pure, clean happy high though.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~3.5g kratom
coffee
weed
cig
coffee
.5mg alpr
out the door


AutoTripper said:


> 650ug 1cP-Lsd


Would love to dive into some good trip.............................................


----------



## Hylight

sativa and more sativa 
redbull

and antihistamine hungover


----------



## Ganjcat

Hylight said:


> sativa and more sativa
> redbull
> 
> and antihistamine hungover


Redbull? Ugh 

im ashamed


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> ~3.5g kratom
> coffee
> weed
> cig
> coffee
> .5mg alpr
> out the door
> 
> Would love to dive into some good trip.............................................


hows the kratom?


----------



## Hylight

Ganjcat said:


> Redbull? Ugh
> 
> im ashamed


i couldn't finish it all ☹
bit it worked so much


----------



## AutoTripper

Hylight said:


> i couldn't finish it all ☹
> bit it worked so much


I still miss my kratom. I only took it 4 weeks straight bit had to stop cold turkey after it messed up my digestive system and made me severely unwell. Really nasty withdrawals as well as I couldn't taper down.

I did love the effects though. I'm sure I would be a daily user if I could. It just made me feel much happier every time I took it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dab, tears, reality but it feels slightly better, it's OK, I got rest and have plenty of time for my slave work


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Doing the Suboxone thing... Only been a week. Working on figuring out the dosage still. Dosing seems different than I remember from when I had tablets back in the day. Got strips now. It's been probably 5+ years since I did the sub thing though.

As fuck me! I am so fucking sick of the random shit that they sell as dope now a days. Some random shit in a bag with some fent or rc sprinkled on top if you're lucky. What I wouldn't give to for my any of my old pain management scripts. Fuck the current US medical climate, Andrew Kolodny, PROP, Etc. 

Anyways it's great to see you're still around the place @Captain.Heroin. I lost access to my old account over the years thus this new one. I remember chatting with you back when you created the Micron Mega thread & the like. It's nice to see ya. I hope things are going as best as possible for you.

As for the rest of my morning fix just doing some dabs & a few bowls of Wedding Cake mixed with Sour Diesel. I find it to be an interesting tasting blend. It's taking a lil edge off the day at least.

Got some "dope" dropped off unexpectedly. Not gonna try it today though. Looks almost pinkish; probably some U4 shit. Forgot to tell the person I was good; so I got stuck grabbing it. Short & pricey as well. Was my bad forgetting to tell em though.

Anyways time for the last of the morning; another dab & another bowl or 2. Then it's time to get some shit done & get some gaming going. I don't smoke in this room due to my gaming PC. Gotta figure a way around that one of these days.

Again it's nice seeing you're still around the place Captain. (y)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Fuck the current US medical climate


It's honestly, really the government.  Doctors are reporting drug shortages.  There's the doctors who prescribe and they will relate what the feds will/will not let them get away with directly to you.  The feds are chemical totalitarians.  Not nazis, or communists.  Far left-right idealists would demand food, water, shelter, medicine, clothing, and work be available for their citizens.  These are mirrored tenets of Communism and National Socialism alike. 

Only in predatory totalitarian/lasseiz faire capitalism systems can these things become commodities. 

Even Hitler was handing out Pervitin and morphine to the soldiers, I mean, FFS.  Think about it.  It's clear to me that the US gov't conspired to help the NS uprising in Europe, that this culminated in keeping China and Russia in their place (long-term US imperialist goals, we will never surrender: planet earth will be obliterated near-instantly before they win) so that we could come in at the end, _during the third act and the misery_ and play saviors to the victims of the Holocaust and save the French from their own fucked mess that they brought on themselves.   Most of Europe were victims of Nazi Germany IMO but the French fuckin' earned it and we should have let them have most of France.  Germany is more modern/progressive/liberal compared to France now, hialriously, as if we saved France so they could be their own far-right NS nation, not Germany's far-right NS nation.  These ironies should never be lost on you.

And they say "opioid crisis".... what, 10-20 k Americans dying a year is a crisis?  My ex / best friend just died of passive euthanasia from organ failure due to alcoholism = 110k Americans a year, or 440k Americans a year from cigarettes? 

Give me 10,000 people so I can throw them under the bus: my civil rights are more important, and so are yours my friend!  AND THE 10,000 PEOPLE I WANT ARE ANY/ALL LAWYERS OR STATE AG'S SUING THE SACKLER FAMILY.  STOP THE PERSECUTION OF SUCCESSFUL BUSINESSMEN BECAUSE YOU SUCK AT CAPITALISM.  Please.  $14 billion dollars isn't enough to pay off the federal deficit EVEN *ONE THOUSAND SACKLER FAMILIES WEALTH BEING CONFISCATED WOULDN'T PAY OFF THE FEDERAL DEFICIT!* It isn't enough to build the border wall.   FOR FUCK SAKE they earned their money, and money doesn't buy happiness:  ask every ghost of a heroin/oxycodone overdose victim!  Why do you want to take their money?  So you can be a rich and have trust fund babies so they can go out in the real world, with no parental training because you suck, and then they OD and die too?  FUCK THAT NOISE! 

The Sackler family didn't have to sell us out to the Russians like the Trump family did.  Or McConnell.  And AFAIK they aren't white nationalists like Rep. Steven King.  STOP THE PERSECUTION OF THE SACKLERS GOD DAMN IT!  Gawd. 



> Anyways it's great to see you're still around the place @Captain.Heroin. I lost access to my old account over the years thus this new one. I remember chatting with you back when you created the Micron Mega thread & the like. It's nice to see ya. I hope things are going as best as possible for you.


I'm going through a lot of hardships and am actively suicidal right now.  2019 was pants down the worst year of my life. 

I'll be alive and kickin' it for a while fighting for your civil rights to get high on whatever rocks your boat man, just be safe and get high with others and have narcan available. No one should have to OD and die alone. Looking out for each other = more heroin tomorrow 

I personally had to give it up and buprenorphine up completely and haven't used that shit for years.  Just shatter, alcohol, benzos, and mental disorder misery here.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Captain.Heroin said:


> Said a lot & I'll save space by just saying this quote instead of copying it all.



I'm sorry to hear your having a rough year! 2019 has been the same on my end actually. Pretty much exactly the same; sadly enough. Fuck this year; indeed.

I agree 100% on you're points BTW. When I said fuck the medical climate I meant the position doctors are in due to the government. I wasn't to clear. So you're spot on there!

My doctor actually has told me they are so sorry they can't treat my pain that they're just to worried about the government, etc. So I don't blame the doctors in this case. More like fuck the government as you said.

You stated the whole situation quite well actually! (y)

As for usage, I've always been quite careful. Always Narcan & on hand. Generally I don't IV powders anyways. Pretty much just micron filtered shit that I know exactly what it is. With the random shit that goes around now a days I don't find it worth it. If I do it I just sniff it. Haven't seen heroin in years I don't think... Been sold lots of stuff that people call heroin but as I mentioned in another thread the last time I tested some shit last year 19 out of 20 batches of "heroin" tested negative. Had opioid properties but negative for heroin. The 1 positive was "very low". I'll be waiting on the day I see heroin again. I'm happy with anything that works for the pain honestly. Whatever regimen works I say.

Keep up the good fight man! I'm glad to hear that regardless of the situation no one's keeping you down. You still got the fight in ya. 

I hear ya on it being a fucked year though. Hell I had half my teeth extracted & that's not even a start on the dental issues that showed up out of nowhere this year. Turns out the simple extract all of them (not exactly thrilled to have all my teeth extracted but I'm an "It is what it is" kinda guy) extraction is not so simple. Surgeon goes "Fuck no the bottom ones the roots all go into the jawbone & have nerves wrapped around them. Being that you're autistic if I fuck up you'll have nerve damage & probably kill yourself when it drives you nuts. You'll have to find a research hospital or something with a specialist to do it inpatient. Good luck." I'd never even had a cavity before last year! My teeth just like turned black & disintegrated in like a year. One of my many fun health conditions. Some auto-immune bullshit most likely. Based on my other health conditions & what I was told.

On top of having lost my pain medications; I lost access to the methadone that I'd been using for quite some time as a replacement. My main painkiller for the dental procedure actually. No idea WTF I'm gonna do about part 2. No point ranting about it though. It is what it is. It's nice to have Bluelight again to talk to people on. I've been away to many years. I lost access to my old account & I just couldn't bring myself to make a new one. I'm glad I did now though.

Hmm, now that you mentioned it by the year & made me think about when shit got worse... Yeah; fuck 2019!

I hear ya on that for sure. This year has been fucktastic in terms of how much it sucks. 8)

Well hopefully it improves for the both of us. It's been nice catching up with ya. I'm sure we'll be speaking again in the future. In the meantime we'll just have to keep up the good fight my man.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Woke up at 6 a.m. to smoke heroin before work, and also my trusty juul.


----------



## sub21lime

This morning~


60mgs dxm

300mg magnesium glycinate,
500mg gaba, (the supplement not med) ,500mg taurine, 150mg relora, 200mg l-theanine and 2000iu vit d3.


145mg methadone
Large cup coffee with swiss cocoa
Yogi positive mood tea
Green tea with 20mg full spec cbd added
10mg full spec Cbd oil under tounge
Small bowl hemp flower
American spirt cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2+2g kratom
coffee
weed
cigs
5mg oxy
300mg gabapentin

fast forward ~4 hrs
10mg oxy
2mg alprazolam
coffee
weed
cigs



Ganjcat said:


> hows the kratom?


Decent and affordable.
Don't take it much when recreating with "other" but it is still a life saver and a must tool to have.


----------



## AutoTripper

sub21lime said:


> This morning~
> 
> 
> 60mgs dxm
> 
> 300mg magnesium glycinate,
> 500mg gaba, (the supplement not med) ,500mg taurine, 150mg relora, 200mg l-theanine and 2000iu vit d3.
> 
> 
> 145mg methadone
> Large cup coffee with swiss cocoa
> Yogi positive mood tea
> Green tea with 20mg full spec cbd added
> 10mg full spec Cbd oil under tounge
> Small bowl hemp flower
> American spirt cigs


All sounds very medicinal. Obviously it would be nice to have no need for the methadone in an ideal world, but lots of good stuff there for sure and good on you.

Did you get your DXM from Alibaba?


----------



## bamos

2 cups of Chamomile tea
300mg Tramadol liquid form
Magnesium, Pine Pollen, Grapefruit seed extract
0.125mg Triazolam
0.25mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
40mg Oxycodone IR oral and 40mg nasal

The fast acting SSRI / SNRI effect of Tramadol is awesome.
IME no other substance acts this fast and lifts up your mood.
For me Tramadol is more of a SSRI / SNRI than an opioid.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

7.2 grams of kratom with a coffee. That gets me going for the day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Was so high, doing so great, was coming back to life and real life was going to cause me to panic/mentally shut down once again so I kept productive but I couldn't stop panicking 8( so

2mg alprazolam

probably another dab coming up

OPTIMISM


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2+2g kratom
coffee
cigs
1mg alprazolam
1mg oxy

on the way to neurosurgeon....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> I'm sorry to hear your having a rough year! 2019 has been the same on my end actually. Pretty much exactly the same; sadly enough. Fuck this year; indeed.
> 
> I agree 100% on you're points BTW. When I said fuck the medical climate I meant the position doctors are in due to the government. I wasn't to clear. So you're spot on there!
> 
> My doctor actually has told me they are so sorry they can't treat my pain that they're just to worried about the government, etc. So I don't blame the doctors in this case. More like fuck the government as you said.
> 
> You stated the whole situation quite well actually! (y)
> 
> As for usage, I've always been quite careful. Always Narcan & on hand. Generally I don't IV powders anyways. Pretty much just micron filtered shit that I know exactly what it is. With the random shit that goes around now a days I don't find it worth it. If I do it I just sniff it. Haven't seen heroin in years I don't think... Been sold lots of stuff that people call heroin but as I mentioned in another thread the last time I tested some shit last year 19 out of 20 batches of "heroin" tested negative. Had opioid properties but negative for heroin. The 1 positive was "very low". I'll be waiting on the day I see heroin again. I'm happy with anything that works for the pain honestly. Whatever regimen works I say.
> 
> Keep up the good fight man! I'm glad to hear that regardless of the situation no one's keeping you down. You still got the fight in ya.
> 
> I hear ya on it being a fucked year though. Hell I had half my teeth extracted & that's not even a start on the dental issues that showed up out of nowhere this year. Turns out the simple extract all of them (not exactly thrilled to have all my teeth extracted but I'm an "It is what it is" kinda guy) extraction is not so simple. Surgeon goes "Fuck no the bottom ones the roots all go into the jawbone & have nerves wrapped around them. Being that you're autistic if I fuck up you'll have nerve damage & probably kill yourself when it drives you nuts. You'll have to find a research hospital or something with a specialist to do it inpatient. Good luck." I'd never even had a cavity before last year! My teeth just like turned black & disintegrated in like a year. One of my many fun health conditions. Some auto-immune bullshit most likely. Based on my other health conditions & what I was told.
> 
> On top of having lost my pain medications; I lost access to the methadone that I'd been using for quite some time as a replacement. My main painkiller for the dental procedure actually. No idea WTF I'm gonna do about part 2. No point ranting about it though. It is what it is. It's nice to have Bluelight again to talk to people on. I've been away to many years. I lost access to my old account & I just couldn't bring myself to make a new one. I'm glad I did now though.
> 
> Hmm, now that you mentioned it by the year & made me think about when shit got worse... Yeah; fuck 2019!
> 
> I hear ya on that for sure. This year has been fucktastic in terms of how much it sucks. 8)
> 
> Well hopefully it improves for the both of us. It's been nice catching up with ya. I'm sure we'll be speaking again in the future. In the meantime we'll just have to keep up the good fight my man.


Yeah it sucks doctors have a heart and the gov't doesn't.  So sick. 

CHEERS, TO A BETTER YEAR AHEAD OF US!


----------



## AutoTripper

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah it sucks doctors have a heart and the gov't doesn't.  So sick.
> 
> CHEERS, TO A BETTER YEAR AHEAD OF US!


It's the drug companies who don't have a heart. What they could do for everybody and the world and still be pig rich, keeping and allowing us to be moderately more comfortable while still keeping us sick enough lol!

Haha that's my vision for future utopia, a sort of compromise.

Please just ignore me I am still off my head from a little too much acid last week and I did break my intention of waiting at least a week, I took a 50ug daytime dose only 3 days after 650ug.

So about 1.30pm (I'm really not even sure, it was before my shower. I kept meaning to check but tlme slipped and I wasn't bothered enough)- 50ug 1cP-LSD, followed by a nice sized edible cannabis dose, Outdoor Sativa strain Fantasmo Express.

Black tea to wash edibles down. Feeling the 50ug early on, and enough to be very aware of the effects by then (?)

I didn't know how muted the effects would be after such a heavy trip 3 days ago.
I feel it though. I had a come up for sure. Don't really like acid comeups. I love it once it settles out and any physical discomfort has usually eased, and suddenly everything is absolutely amazing and you have the world at your fingertips it seems.   

The 50ug doses, are faster and gentler to reach that headspace of just being poorly appreciative of life and the moment with a nice hallucinogenic tins of bright colours and visual effects and strong LSD bodily sensations.

Massively enhancing cannabis and vice versa.

So vapor followed edibles as I was very jittery, off my head on weed and acid already. The vaporizer helped and the 50ug is definitely there.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 1mg alprazolam, 120mg DHC.

My breakfast every morning before work.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah it sucks doctors have a heart and the gov't doesn't.  So sick.
> 
> CHEERS, TO A BETTER YEAR AHEAD OF US!



Thanks man. Here's hoping!  



Wilson Wilson said:


> 10mg dex, 1mg alprazolam, 120mg DHC.
> 
> My breakfast every morning before work.



Nice way to start the day. (y) 

As for myself I decided to double up the suboxone dose in the hopes that I feel a bit better. Not that I ever notice anything from suboxone besides maybe a minor bit of pain relief but I digress. I need to get out the door & get this new OnePlus 7 Pro switched over to. Sick of my cellphone being a landline since the battery is so shot. 

I could just do it myself but I gotta run near the store cellphone store anyway so I figure it might save time vs calling tech support but I digress. As I tend to do. My apologies.

I'm not sure if I'm just coming down with something or perhaps there's enough of a difference between brands that I notice it. Considering the % variability that is allowed in the U.S. 8)

Other than that the usual cannabis. Mixed a few bowls of Wedding Cake & Sour Diesel. Interesting flavor combo.  Throw in a couple dabs I'm about to go do & hopefully we'll get this day actually going. Get out that door.


----------



## sub21lime

Did you get your DXM from Alibaba?
[/QUOTE]
Lol im not sure if your joking.

This morning so far-
60mg Dxm
A stack consisting of Magnesium Glycinate,Gaba,Taurine,L-Theanine,Relora,holy basil extract and ashwaganda ksm66(kinda feels like i took .5mg xanax but better) I think ill take this stack the next few days and log how im feeling in my journal.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

240mg DHC, 15mg dex, 1mg alprazolam.

Banged out SQL all day, can't do that shit sober.

SELECT alprazolam FROM pill_bottle INSERT INTO my_mouth;


----------



## Hylight

alprazolam ,
i forgot what else
Wow.


----------



## tremours

i finished the rum this morning, then ordered some vodka and beer who needs pizza when they'll deliver vodka to your door instead.


----------



## sub21lime

Woke up early today. Feeling good, getting some self care done.

This morning so far in order ~

50mgs dxm
2 cups of coffee 
Cup of senna leaf tea
Tums
About to make a cup of green tea with cbd sugar added(full spectrum) 
3000iu vit d3

I may take an herbal stack before the mornings over. Idk im feeling pretty good, i prolly dont need to.


----------



## tremours

I just smoked a bowl  of :home grow"  with a chunk of hash thrown in the middle.. I zoned out for a good fifteen minutes after the bowl. time to smoke some more


----------



## bamos

damn it''s way too early, but here we go...
2 cups of roasted Mate tea
30mg DXM
2mg Clonazepam
0.5mg Alprazolam
60mg Oxycodone IR nasal 

the weekend is near!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

a fat dab
feeling a bit better after a cry
planning on a lot today and am going to get it done  OPTIMISM


----------



## sub21lime

Ate way to much pie last night.


This morning in order-
Black coffee
40mg dxm
8mg cpm
25mg diph

My new morning stack- 300mgs magnesium glycinate,500mg gaba,500mg taurine,200mg l theanine, 150mg relora and 300mg holy basil extract all washed down with a large cup of green tea/yerba mate.

Tums
125mg methadone
Marb black cigs

I may make a cup of hibiscus tea and smoke a hemp bowl if i feel to caffeinated.

Much love from Oregon! I hope all you guys had a decent turkey day!


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Captain.Heroin said:


> a fat dab
> feeling a bit better after a cry
> planning on a lot today and am going to get it done  OPTIMISM



Glad you're feeling a bit better & optimistic to boot. (y) 
I also have started my day the same way. With a few fat dabs. 

The usual bupe & a couple bowls of Wedding Cake to complement the dabs. I'm really liking this strain. Quite the interesting flavor. I find that depending on the dab some go better with some cannabis. Other dabs are fine when done alone. It seems to vary. Though it's so subjective it could just be nothing. 



sub21lime said:


> I may make a cup of hibiscus tea and smoke a hemp bowl if i feel to caffeinated.
> 
> Much love from Oregon! I hope all you guys had a decent turkey day!


Happy thanksgiving to you as well. Hoping everyone had a decent day. For me it was just like any other day. As ATM with my dental issues it wasn't worth the hassle trying to have a special meal. Regardless it was a decent day.

As for feeling to caffeinated... ICK! 

I hate the stuff myself. Makes me feel edgy & awful. I avoid it like the plague. I can't even drink tea; which I enjoy due to it. I can handle a IV shot of cocaine better than a cup of coffee. It's strange. Though stimulants aren't really my thing in general anymore. But I digress. Hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
10mg amphetamine salts
2.5mg clonazepam
3 hits of 'Platinum Garlic'
EDIT* just added 1.2g gabapentin and 5mg more amp.

*Thinking I'm gonna ride this wave and skip the alcohol till at least afternoon which is unusual for this creature of habit I am.

Had to drive someone back to Cambridge this morning and I've put too many miles on this shit. She was supposed to have her own ride home after meeting up.


----------



## Effect

10mg methadone (only managed to save 10mg for future use.. ya know I just had to do 10mg last night )

2.5mg clonazepam
25mg hydroxyzine
Bowl of good buds 
Half a can of monster, but want a coffee
(It's snowed last night up here just north of Boston and I gotta shovel when I get back)
Nicotine via pineapple eonSmoke pod

Sitting in the Dunkin donuts parking lot, listening to the radio before I go back and shovel. I stupidly did dope yesterday morning and seriously cut my funds for the next few days despite only using a little over a half g.

I'm just hurting for for the next few days with nothing coming in unless I wanna do some hustling of 'big chain retail pharmacy'.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 1mg alprazolam, few hits of weed out my pipe.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

One cup of coffee to spur my gut on.

Debating on taking 4-aco-dmt today, or perhaps bupe, or perhaps... both? Or neither and just herb/etiz... hmmm.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Cream Gravy? said:


> One cup of coffee to spur my gut on.
> 
> Debating on taking 4-aco-dmt today, or perhaps bupe, or perhaps... both? Or neither and just herb/etiz... hmmm.



4-AcO-DMT + opioids is a lovely combo for a light chilled trip.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

.5mg alp
5mg diazepam
cheerios


----------



## AutoTripper

250 1cP-LSD tabs came from Holland today, along with 25 Etizolam blotters. 3 working days to UK.

2 pm rise today. Still stoned. 0.5mg Etizolam at 5.30pm (6pm now) cannabis edibles up next.

Vapor to follow. Maybe some trips later we'll see. One step at a time.

Kanna extract is on the way for a first ever trial fingers crossed.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Boshing kratom this morning to chill out from the (so far pretty mild) MDMA comedown. Pretty sure most of what I'm feeling is due to lack of sleep more than anything else, should be 90% normal tomorrow. But in the meantime nice warm kratom is a welcome thing.


----------



## axe battler

You seem to be holding it together well still getting buzzed from dhc, but I promise you it won't work forever, unless you take huge breaks, but even then tolerance goes to the old ways after 2 or 3 doses, as you know. 
I don't agree with your political views but you seem like a great guy, just warning you, the insidious nature of opis is so slow and sneaky! 
Although you may be one of the lucky few! 
I genuinely hope so, (despite you aiding the Tories ya rah!)


----------



## Effect

My morning thus far:

-45mg methadone
-2mg clonazepam
-.5g dope for a ride to the clinic I was gifted
-Smoked that person who gifted me the dope on a big bowl of the new dispensary weed
1500mg gabapentin staggered dosed
Nicotine via juul
Still gotta get some caffeine in me today

Wish I had a stim to compete the picture, but hopefully the gabapentin and caffeine helps quell that craving a bit.


----------



## Crackedout420

Wake up in the middle of a nic fit every morning. First thing I do Is smoke a cig.


----------



## axe battler

Crack crack crack, brown, crack, and like 50mg at least diazepam when the crack wwears down I necked them with a cuppa, letting them melt partially for flava!
LNS I am lying actually, I was treating patients at my surgery.


----------



## AutoTripper

250 ug 1cP-LSD with cannabis edibles, 

160mg 200:1 Kanna extract,

Nice strong cup of black tea. (Kanna is said to triple the effect of caffiene without the anxiety factor)

Before this, at 7 am- a heavy vaporizer load, bringing up the 300ug 1cP I took yesterday. I was high laying on bed, loving the acid afterglow and strong cannabis high.

I didnt want to go to bed. Up all night really. 1 mg Etizolam had me falling asleep after eating. I finally snapped round and have been awake since. The weed I vaped really brought me up on the acid.

So an interesting day. I have simply indulged recently. 32.5 trips in a month. I will have a nice fresh break now looking forward to that. 

I never mixed Kanna with Acid before. Only tried Kanna extract 2 days ago. Masssively enhanced the cannabis effects, especially visually.

I just vaped some potent outdoor organic Sativa herb.


----------



## Larimar

20 mg oxy and 15 mg adderall. Decorating the house for Xmas , got chicken and dumplings in crock pot ,planting my tulips bulbs for spring and planting seeds from my Halloween pumpkins . Feeling happy and energetic, life is good


----------



## Hylight

xan zzz


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

Hylight said:


> xan zzz





AutoTripper said:


> 250 ug 1cP-LSD with cannabis edibles,
> 
> 160mg 200:1 Kanna extract,
> 
> Nice strong cup of black tea. (Kanna is said to triple the effect of caffiene without the anxiety factor)
> 
> Before this, at 7 am- a heavy vaporizer load, bringing up the 300ug 1cP I took yesterday. I was high laying on bed, loving the acid afterglow and strong cannabis high.
> 
> I didnt want to go to bed. Up all night really. 1 mg Etizolam had me falling asleep after eating. I finally snapped round and have been awake since. The weed I vaped really brought me up on the acid.
> 
> So an interesting day. I have simply indulged recently. 32.5 trips in a month. I will have a nice fresh break now looking forward to that.
> 
> I never mixed Kanna with Acid before. Only tried Kanna extract 2 days ago. Masssively enhanced the cannabis effects, especially visually.
> 
> I just vaped some potent outdoor organic Sativa herb.


I think I have some Kanna.  I need to look for it and give it a try.  

I have a hell of a time falling asleep.  There's so much to do all the time.  I took some Mushrooms again today and they didn't have much of an effect.  I'll have to adjust.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2mg lorazepam
.1mg clonidine
.3g fent shot for a ride, maybe more to come of better stuff closer to heroin if I take him to re-up.

Felling pretty fucked up, waiting for my boy to get out of probation to get the re up going with him driving or go get some shit taken care of.


----------



## tremours

i guess after I went to sleep yesterday, I got up and started sleep drinking.all  I was told was I was trashed and that's about it so it couldn't of been to bad


----------



## axe battler

@SirTophamHat I find it 2eird how few (I'm sure loadss more than discuss the matter) people are into downers and booze! Particularly those who do both and struggle to stop.
Mega thread?

I find benzosn and beers can good fun, but mostly you make a twat of yourself. It is dangerous too!


----------



## tremours

benzos and beers usually = drunk tank


----------



## Hylight

can't remember


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

2-5mg fentanyl HCl, IV. 


A few weeks ago I was happy with this existence. Now I hate myself and my life. Don’t do it kids. Please don’t do it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g kratom
coffee
300mg gabapentin
.5mg alp
led to 2mg alp and 600mg gaba by noon


----------



## AutoTripper

Durban poison vaporizer on the way to an important appointment started the day off

4 split doses of acid today in spontaneous flexible Style- 25ug 12.45pm after appontnment.

More weed vaporization. 50ug acid 2.30 pm.  Cannabis edibles 4 pm.

2 doses of Green Vanautu instant kava early evening. 

2  more 25ug acid doses.

More vaporizer. More cannabis edibles with 2 mg Etizolam.

Good buzz all day. Has been an intense day with mind in restless everdrive, in a good way. I needed more medication.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just marijuana, I'm in hell


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

Captain.Heroin said:


> just marijuana, I'm in hell




Hey Cap! Longtime fan of yours. Hope everything gets better for you, seriously.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

cup of iced coffee
200ug bupe - nasal
2mg etizolam
gonna add in a bowl or two of weed later. Think it'll be a good mellow day.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

One bowl for the day, decided to do it early as it will coincide with the come-up on the bupe. Dank bud topped with both classic kief and some CBD kief. One hit at a time type buzz. Feelin' good. Bupe is about to hit hard if I didn't accidentally snort it too far/swallow it/sneeze it out inadvertently. I prefer to take it sublingually but I hate how bloated my mouth gets with saliva.

I don't even feel etizolam these days. It has simply become my replacement for alprazolam for chronic anxiety related gut pains. I can still 'feel' the alprazolam though and it works better out in public so I just save them for such occasions.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Helpmeescapethis said:


> Hey Cap! Longtime fan of yours. Hope everything gets better for you, seriously.


thank you. 

days of nothing but cannabis.   hell


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

600 mg adrafinil and 5 grams of Green Maeng Da kratom.

The adrafinil was a really nice mood boost, made me feel better. 
The kratom takes away any edginess.


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you.
> 
> days of nothing but cannabis.   hell



Why, pray tell, are you stuck with just the reefer?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Helpmeescapethis said:


> Why, pray tell, are you stuck with just the reefer?


no,, life took (too many) turns for the worse this year

I abruptly quit a bunch of drugs without caring, mostly because I have things in my life more pleasurable than drugs (lol!) and spent like 4 days in a living hell. 

Totally willfully.  With other stuff nearby.  It's insane when something non-drug takes over the drug-addled addict's NACC section of the brain.  8(

jan 2019, lost my cat rip
april 2019, lost my ex/best friend, rip
summer 2019 - suicidal, drugs helped me live
sept 2019 - another close loss, rip (family this time)
sept 2019 till current - PTSD symptoms return, struggling
nov 2019 - lost a friend, rip
and then dec 2019 - life failure (non-drug/non-death related life-goal stuff)

Fun right?


----------



## AutoTripper

Afternoon fix for me (into evening):

3pm- 25ug 1cP-LSD before shower. 
Durban poison cannabis edibles soon after.

I felt the acid noticeably during shower. I suspect it was more than 25 ug it was the bottom of my microdosing bottle there was less than 2.5 ml liquid so I ate the tab as well.

It felt like more than the measured 25ug I started with yesterday.

Then after edibles, early evening cannabis vaporization. I got very high. Feeling the 125ug of acid from yesterday plus today's mini dose.

7.20 pm- dose of Instant Vanautu green Kava. 
More Durban Poison edibles.
50ug 1plsd.

Kava is lovely! Very good for you too. Besides LSD probably one of the safest and healthiest drugs in the world given that its rivals all of the equivalents in terms of benefits and general effects.

All in all, Acid, Cannabis, Kava. Very nice combo of effects.


----------



## AutoTripper

Cream Gravy? said:


> One bowl for the day, decided to do it early as it will coincide with the come-up on the bupe. Dank bud topped with both classic kief and some CBD kief. One hit at a time type buzz. Feelin' good. Bupe is about to hit hard if I didn't accidentally snort it too far/swallow it/sneeze it out inadvertently. I prefer to take it sublingually but I hate how bloated my mouth gets with saliva.
> 
> I don't even feel etizolam these days. It has simply become my replacement for alprazolam for chronic anxiety related gut pains. I can still 'feel' the alprazolam though and it works better out in public so I just save them for such occasions.


Do you have much experience with Kava? On paper I really have not been able to identify a single downside to it in the usual negative sense regarding supplements and drugs except for the fact it only works on an empty stomach.

I hope you have had a nice trip on the bupe, I don't know that one yet.


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

Captain.Heroin said:


> no,, life took (too many) turns for the worse this year
> 
> I abruptly quit a bunch of drugs without caring, mostly because I have things in my life more pleasurable than drugs (lol!) and spent like 4 days in a living hell.
> 
> Totally willfully.  With other stuff nearby.  It's insane when something non-drug takes over the drug-addled addict's NACC section of the brain.  8(
> 
> jan 2019, lost my cat rip
> april 2019, lost my ex/best friend, rip
> summer 2019 - suicidal, drugs helped me live
> sept 2019 - another close loss, rip (family this time)
> sept 2019 till current - PTSD symptoms return, struggling
> nov 2019 - lost a friend, rip
> and then dec 2019 - life failure (non-drug/non-death related life-goal stuff)
> 
> Fun right?



Wow. Your 2019 is scarily similar to my own. Especially the bit about drugs keeping you from dying over the summer. That breaks my heart. It will get better soon, I promise. It always does for others. If it doesn’t, I hate to say it... but get high rather than die.


----------



## AutoTripper

CoastTwoCoast said:


> 600 mg adrafinil and 5 grams of Green Maeng Da kratom.
> 
> The adrafinil was a really nice mood boost, made me feel better.
> The kratom takes away any edginess.


Hey there. I tried Kanna last week. I got a 200:1 extract. I took 150mg with edibles, day after 700ug 1cP-LSD.  

I was still incredibly wrecked from the acid and any cannabis would have really intensified my buzz that day but the 150mg of kanna extract was actually too powerful and surprisingly strong a drug experience at the time.

It definitely strongly enhanced the cannabis effects and I felt quite nauseous for a while from the kanna alone.

I couldn't tolerate much vaporizer on top of my edibles I didn't need it and the acid after effects were stronger. I would have been off my head all day without any drugs but I'm still good at gauging the effects of everything overlapping.

So what I noticed with the kanna was that for several hours I was a bit uncomfortable and didn't enjoy the experience but then that suddenly gave way to the most incredibly enjoyable and comfortable fully relaxed mental and physical state.

Very different to kratom in that it was much more clear-headed but with noticeable colour enhancement and everything was just interesting to focus on and perceive I was watching snooker on the television and it was very therapeutic and enjoyable.

The kanna was a pretty strong experience overall and I still felt it the next day.
I did not tolerate it well physically and suffered major digestive irritation and respiratory effects which subsided enabling me to enjoy the Deep relaxation and SSRI effects.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Helpmeescapethis said:


> Wow. Your 2019 is scarily similar to my own. Especially the bit about drugs keeping you from dying over the summer. That breaks my heart. It will get better soon, I promise. It always does for others. If it doesn’t, I hate to say it... but get high rather than die.


Thanks for listening.  It was a really rough year.  You can always PM me with what's going on if it's personal.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

AutoTripper said:


> Hey there. I tried Kanna last week. I got a 200:1 extract. I took 150mg with edibles, day after 700ug 1cP-LSD.
> 
> I was still incredibly wrecked from the acid and any cannabis would have really intensified my buzz that day but the 150mg of kanna extract was actually too powerful and surprisingly strong a drug experience at the time.
> 
> It definitely strongly enhanced the cannabis effects and I felt quite nauseous for a while from the kanna alone.
> 
> I couldn't tolerate much vaporizer on top of my edibles I didn't need it and the acid after effects were stronger. I would have been off my head all day without any drugs but I'm still good at gauging the effects of everything overlapping.
> 
> So what I noticed with the kanna was that for several hours I was a bit uncomfortable and didn't enjoy the experience but then that suddenly gave way to the most incredibly enjoyable and comfortable fully relaxed mental and physical state.
> 
> Very different to kratom in that it was much more clear-headed but with noticeable colour enhancement and everything was just interesting to focus on and perceive I was watching snooker on the television and it was very therapeutic and enjoyable.
> 
> The kanna was a pretty strong experience overall and I still felt it the next day.
> I did not tolerate it well physically and suffered major digestive irritation and respiratory effects which subsided enabling me to enjoy the Deep relaxation and SSRI effects.



Sometimes it takes a few days for Kanna to have quite a pronounced effect. Seems like you have some strong Kanna because it's an extract. Maybe it was too much too soon, but I'm glad you felt the amazing state of mind it creates! Really happy you enjoyed it.  The sense of well-being is the best part. It feels like all is right with the world. Tweak your Kanna dose and don't take too many edibles with it next time.

Since you have an extract, it is way stronger than regular Kanna. Try only 8-25 mg next time. 150 mg was way too much.


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks for listening.  It was a really rough year.  You can always PM me with what's going on if it's personal.



The same goes for you.


----------



## axe battler

Captian, did you find the super low doses of bupe you were on gave you a boost?


----------



## axe battler

@Captain.Heroin I also have had the worst year of my life due to bereavement, and attempting to use drugs to self medicate.

All I can say is life will get better, it may get worse at points.
Best wishes mate x


----------



## Captain.Heroin

axe battler said:


> Captian, did you find the super low doses of bupe you were on gave you a boost?


I can't use anything that potent again; I'll go back to full on addiction.  It did but I absolutely can't go back on it; the withdrawal for me is hell (kinda like how people portray heroin/benzo WD) and I won't do it to myself. 

Stay strong axe.  You're a really good person.


----------



## Karstarassi

IV amphetamine
About 2mg of clonazepam
3000mg gabapentin
Coffee
Cigarettes


----------



## schizopath

Some vitamins
Good music
Cigarettes
70mg h numba 4


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

150mg Sertraline
Unknown amount (a lot) CBD
210mg Dihydrocodeine
400mg Depakote
500mg Naproxen
Milk Thistle
25mg Quetiapine (for the antihistamine effect, hence v. low dosage)


----------



## totach

Captain.Heroin said:


> thank you.
> 
> days of nothing but cannabis.   hell


Hey captain , if you don’t mind me asking when is it you started taking Xanax bars? Had to be during one of my disappearing acts before I returned .

for me just
300mg pregablin
Possibly take a Xanax bar in the near future.
Still testing positive for bupe 4 months+ post my last sublocade injection so I guess that counts to . 
hope evreyone enjoys there weekend !


----------



## axe battler

You seem so too. And well done for not taking the easy way out (at first anyway) by getting back on bupe. OT: 20mg diazepam, 1mg xanax, 85ml methadone.


----------



## albatross

AutoTripper said:


> Do you have much experience with Kava? On paper I really have not been able to identify a single downside to it in the usual negative sense regarding supplements and drugs except for the fact it only works on an empty stomach.
> 
> I hope you have had a nice trip on the bupe, I don't know that one yet.



hey i might be able to answer your question.  major downsides for me include the taste, feeling bloated when too watered down, and most of all the alkaloids require a liver enzyme to break them down and that also messes with metabolism of an array of other substances.


----------



## AutoTripper

albatross said:


> hey i might be able to answer your question.  major downsides for me include the taste, feeling bloated when too watered down, and most of all the alkaloids require a liver enzyme to break them down and that also messes with metabolism of an array of other substances.


Hello and thank you for sharing that I am just learning about kava still it isn't a herb I can tolerate without excessive mucus production and I have heard that from others about bloating in relation to the amount of liquid used and I think I have experienced this myself.

But I have only been using instant kava so far. I get pretty strong and full effects so I hope I have sufficient liver enzymes to process and utilise the alkaloids.

But yes I guess the reality we have to accept is that that even the majority of the really great things in life can all come with at least a little negative unfortunately.

Thanks for sharing and hope you have had a good day day enjoy your weekend.



So while I am here...Today's fix?

Only just had a dose of cannabis edibles here in UK 8pm, a 4pm rise today. Big tummy upset to settle with the help of the edibles.

I'm still feeling wrecked from this week's and yesterday's Cannabis, kava, and Etizolam combinations and also from a month plus of very heavy Acid consumption.

Log vaporizer is warmed and ready. Clean bubbler awaits. 
Northern Cheese Haze Autoflower is ready ground.

Except I'm not ready yet lol! Too fatigued, tummy poorly, and generally hammered.

But I definitely still need an uplifting vaporizer session to pick up my mood and spirit this Saturday evening.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

AutoTripper said:


> Do you have much experience with Kava? On paper I really have not been able to identify a single downside to it in the usual negative sense regarding supplements and drugs except for the fact it only works on an empty stomach.
> 
> I hope you have had a nice trip on the bupe, I don't know that one yet.


Kava is nasty and worthless. I have tried it multiple times and never once gotten a buzz, but it sure as hell leaves behind a bad taste.

Buprenorphine is great if your opioid naive, most ex-heroin addicts who use it for maintenance seem to dislike it though.


----------



## axe battler

Kava kava is possibly worse than zopiclone taste wise, but does have a nice, albeit slightly unpredictable buzz with it being herbal and alkaloids varying. I was blown away the first time I tried it, but it was really short lived and the taste wasn't worth it imo.
And kava fans? I've been thinking about using amantina muscaria  medicinally and I've even heard it's a nice steamy seasoning for food!


----------



## axe battler

@AutoTripper if you get your tolerance low enough that 2mg or less of bupe holds you, if you wait long enough it's surprisingly nice!


----------



## AutoTripper

Cream Gravy? said:


> Kava is nasty and worthless. I have tried it multiple times and never once gotten a buzz, but it sure as hell leaves behind a bad taste.
> 
> Buprenorphine is great if your opioid naive, most ex-heroin addicts who use it for maintenance seem to dislike it though.


I can respect that. But I am definitely picking up a buzz from this instant Kava I have. It's a subsrantial enough drug effect/experience. I mix it up with sunflower lecithin, full fat milk is recommended which is not an option.

I havent tried actually extracting from traditional kava root yet although I have received some from a reputable source. I do know that you can get very different effects from different types of kava though and I specifically requested a less sedating and more uplifting instant kava from the guy who sends it to me via email arrangement.

I don't tolerate the kava well enough to see myself using it regularly long term but I have particularly enjoyed the antidepressant and emotionally uplifting effects.

Also the wobbly drunkenness and merriness like with alcohol but also a bit more like a benzo.

Thank you for responding I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## AutoTripper

axe battler said:


> @AutoTripper if you get your tolerance low enough that 2mg or less of bupe holds you, if you wait long enough it's surprisingly nice!


Well I would definitely not be able to tolerate that particular medicine or anything like it nothing mainstream I doubt in a chemical sense because of the amount of additives and excipients in every allopathic medicine especially any form of sugar.

I have no addictions, I am thinking you have picked up the wrong impression possibly.

I have only experimented with Kava of late for recreational and medicinal purposes in a mental health regard for treating severe anxiety and depression, and just general physical comfort and relief from aches and pains of life.

I also tried kratom and got addicted with four weeks of heavy enough use and have to stop cold turkey because the kratom had a dangerous the adverse effect on my digestive system.

I had some really nasty withdrawals from that that although I did really enjoy the kratom experience and effect and the medical benefits I did receive from it were particularly helpful for many of my conditions and symptoms.

I have also recently discovered that I can tolerate etizolam blotters surprisingly well without any noticeable adverse effects.

 there is nothing on the blotter accept the 1mg of etizolam itself and this is the only way I can really tolerate any drug in it's absolute and purest form if I am lucky.


----------



## sub21lime

Just finished a 20min transedental medatation session. My opiates kicked in half way through my session which is always nice imo.

This morning in order-
45mg dxm
250mg niacin
50mg vitb6
6000iu vitd3
400mg magnesium citrate
800mg cimetidine
145mg methadone
Couple cigarettes and a cup of coffee. Will prolly make some green or black tea in a few and maybe some promethazine to kick my nod back in after my morning work.


----------



## AutoTripper

Crazy day today. No sleep Tuesday night. Messy from cannabis, etizolam and a little acid.

Slept 4 hours after some lovely vaped weed. 
9.30 pm got myself up.

Immediately dropped about 55ug 1cP-LSD.  Before I had even woken up.
Followed by Durban poison vaporized.
Then some Northern Cheese Haze.

The acid comeup was a little rough. Never my favorite part. But once I get past that and I'm feeling more comfortable and adjusted there's that brilliant feeling of excitement and refreshment. 

The weed got me high, but I had terrible stomach upsets and couldn't wait to drink some kava which can be very settling and also for my nerves and restlessness and pains.

One good glass of Instant green Kava. It went down very well and was immediately so soothing and comforting.
I enjoyed the effects possibly more then I have done so far with kava.

Kava with acid is lovely.

I took 200mg Kava extract 40 minutes later, plus cannabis edibles and over several more hours, 2mg Etizolam.

Good synergy. Heavy enough too. Even with the etizolam recently and tonight I am still enjoying the acid. I took 0.5mg Etiz blotter one hour after The Half tab of acid and I still came up on it and was having some really nice visuals and full body feelings.


----------



## AutoTripper

axe battler said:


> Kava kava is possibly worse than zopiclone taste wise, but does have a nice, albeit slightly unpredictable buzz with it being herbal and alkaloids varying. I was blown away the first time I tried it, but it was really short lived and the taste wasn't worth it imo.
> And kava fans? I've been thinking about using amantina muscaria  medicinally and I've even heard it's a nice steamy seasoning for food!


I actually really like the taste of my instant Kava so far. Find mix it with sunflower lecithin and salt and pepper and it's a emulsifies into a sort of thick and creamy shake which I can water down as much as I want and it still has a nice creamy texture due to sunflower lecithin . I really don't have a problem with the taste at all and I really enjoyed the effects of this particular variety I have got.

The Redmond Real salt I sprinkle into the kava drink also improves it a lot.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Kava is nasty and worthless. I have tried it multiple times and never once gotten a buzz, but it sure as hell leaves behind a bad taste.



Kava isn't worthless at all. You weren't doing it the right way. You have to buy high quality kava root powder from a good source. Some of the powder comes with a strainer bag depending on where you buy it, if not get a strainer bag. Get a bowl of warm/hot water, put the kava in the strainer bag and continually knead it in the bowl of water for 5-10 minutes. It makes a strong batch. My biggest problem with kava is the taste! Good Lord, it's disgusting. That's why they suggest taking big gulps. Try to turn your taste buds off. For me, it's easier to go down if it's hot. Not hot enough to burn your mouth of course.









						How to Make Kava | Your Preparation Guide | Kalm with Kava
					

Now that you have picked out a kava variety, you are probably asking yourself how to make kava. We made this guide to help you with that exactly.




					kalmwithkava.com


----------



## Cream Gravy?

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Kava isn't worthless at all. You weren't doing it the right way. You have to buy high quality kava root powder from a good source. Some of the powder comes with a strainer bag depending on where you buy it, if not get a strainer bag. Get a bowl of warm/hot water, put the kava in the strainer bag and continually knead it in the bowl of water for 5-10 minutes. It makes a strong batch. My biggest problem with kava is the taste! Good Lord, it's disgusting. That's why they suggest taking big gulps. Try to turn your taste buds off. For me, it's easier to go down if it's hot. Not hot enough to burn your mouth of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Make Kava | Your Preparation Guide | Kalm with Kava
> 
> 
> Now that you have picked out a kava variety, you are probably asking yourself how to make kava. We made this guide to help you with that exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalmwithkava.com


I’ve tried it multiple times and with the traditional warm water kneeding methods and whatnot, have never gotten effects. Taste is definitely off-putting. I don’t doubt it’s efficacy for others but for me it seems to be a dud 

Edit: I even got my kava from the source you linked, kalm with kava, so it should be quality.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> I’ve tried it multiple times and with the traditional warm water kneeding methods and whatnot, have never gotten effects. Taste is definitely off-putting. I don’t doubt it’s efficacy for others but for me it seems to be a dud
> 
> Edit: I even got my kava from the source you linked, kalm with kava, so it should be quality.



Wow. That sucks. I've never tried the kava in the link. I only showed it for the instructions. Maybe that powder isn't strong enough. I'll PM you. Don't want to post a source here.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Yeah perhaps it was weak kava, I’m not certain.


----------



## Delusional Thomas

My morning fix is Prilosec and a cigarette


----------



## andrek159206

4 mg clonazepam


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My fix right now is Concerta. I had some Xanax earlier tonight. I was reading something and passed the fuck out in a deep sleep. Couldn't believe it knocked me out like that. I'll lower the dose next time.


----------



## AutoTripper

Cream Gravy? said:


> I’ve tried it multiple times and with the traditional warm water kneeding methods and whatnot, have never gotten effects. Taste is definitely off-putting. I don’t doubt it’s efficacy for others but for me it seems to be a dud
> 
> Edit: I even got my kava from the source you linked, kalm with kava, so it should be quality.


When you say you tried it multiple times, did you just take it on occassion, or stick with it daily for a while?

 I'm sure you know this but they say that for some people they do not experience effects at first until they have been consuming for a while and the reverse a tolerance effect kicks in.

So it may take a week of daily use to really start to appreciate the effevts.

Of course I can accept that it may well just not work for you for whatever reason but I just wanted to check this anyway.


----------



## AutoTripper

@Cream Gravy?  In relation to the above I just read this elsewhere:


"For me, it took about 3 weeks of daily usage to break through reverse tolerance and obtain a proper krunk. The effects are subtle at first, and build with intensity as you go. But again, I cannot stress the importance of an empty stomach enough. Two nights ago I made my usual strong brew, which typically has me nodding within an hour, and drank it only 3 hours after dinner. I got zilch."


----------



## Cream Gravy?

AutoTripper said:


> @Cream Gravy?  In relation to the above I just read this elsewhere:
> 
> 
> "For me, it took about 3 weeks of daily usage to break through reverse tolerance and obtain a proper krunk. The effects are subtle at first, and build with intensity as you go. But again, I cannot stress the importance of an empty stomach enough. Two nights ago I made my usual strong brew, which typically has me nodding within an hour, and drank it only 3 hours after dinner. I got zilch."


Ah, in that case kava doesn't sound worthwhile, as:

1- it's time consuming to prepare
2- I don't want to do it daily for weeks, I'm already required to take bzds daily to treat chronic pain
3- I'm hypoglycemic and fasting more than three hours turns me into an extreme asshole. When I had to do it for Ambien I hated it.

So maybe it's just not for me


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It certainly didn't take me days and up to three weeks for it to work. It worked the very first time. I think that person's experience is rare.

This morning:

2 grams Phenibut
40 mg Concerta
600 mg Gabapentin


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Spoiler: Musings about Alprazolam






CoastTwoCoast said:


> I had some Xanax earlier tonight. I was reading something and passed the fuck out in a deep sleep. Couldn't believe it knocked me out like that. I'll lower the dose next time.


I find it odd that people pass out on alprazolam. I get it prescribed and mess with other bzds as well on the side, and to me alpraz is like, not tiring at all compared to the rest of the lot. It's extremely transparent for me and I can dose it continually and never have the 'delusion of sobriety' effect, no one ever knows that I'm 'on' anything when I take it. It's purely medicinal for me. I've tried to use it for sleep and found it ineffective. It's easily the best bzd (and medication in general) for my chronic gut pain though. So glad my doctor understands that. So many doctors these days don't believe in using bzds long term but mine agrees it's the best treatment option for my issues. Even said he'd write me 12 month refills in the future, gave me 6 months this first round so when my tolerance goes up he can bump me up to the 1mg pills at the 6 month mark.

Admittedly, the one time I've taken 2mg all at once, I did feel very mellow. Still didn't have me sleepy though, just content to sit and be at peace.





My morning fix today was a strong cup of coffee. Will follow with some etiz soon as my pain is flaring up. Gonna try and get myself to go for a 2 mile jog today, need to get some cardio in.


----------



## Effect

Woke up late today. Feeling refreshed though.

45mg methadone
.5mg clonazepam
Sipping a 24oz 8% screwdriver
Gonna grab a coffee or Monster after
Nicotine via JUUL (MA ban lifted, but no more flavored vape juices so I'll still be going up to NH. 4 pack of brand name JUUL menthol pods just cost me fuckin 20$)

Sitting in the Mall parking lot, waiting to go in and weather the storm of people. Gotta finish this drink first.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Good luck dealing with the swarm of humans today. 



Cream Gravy? said:


> Spoiler: Musings about Alprazolam
> 
> 
> 
> I find it odd that people pass out on alprazolam. I get it prescribed and mess with other bzds as well on the side, and to me alpraz is like, not tiring at all compared to the rest of the lot. It's extremely transparent for me and I can dose it continually and never have the 'delusion of sobriety' effect, no one ever knows that I'm 'on' anything when I take it. It's purely medicinal for me. I've tried to use it for sleep and found it ineffective. It's easily the best bzd (and medication in general) for my chronic gut pain though. So glad my doctor understands that. So many doctors these days don't believe in using bzds long term but mine agrees it's the best treatment option for my issues. Even said he'd write me 12 month refills in the future, gave me 6 months this first round so when my tolerance goes up he can bump me up to the 1mg pills at the 6 month mark.
> 
> Admittedly, the one time I've taken 2mg all at once, I did feel very mellow. Still didn't have me sleepy though, just content to sit and be at peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My morning fix today was a strong cup of coffee. Will follow with some etiz soon as my pain is flaring up. Gonna try and get myself to go for a 2 mile jog today, need to get some cardio in.



It was 2 mg of Xanax last night. I had Concerta and Gabapentin in my system already. Maybe that potentiated it.


----------



## AutoTripper

Cream Gravy? said:


> Ah, in that case kava doesn't sound worthwhile, as:
> 
> 1- it's time consuming to prepare
> 2- I don't want to do it daily for weeks, I'm already required to take bzds daily to treat chronic pain
> 3- I'm hypoglycemic and fasting more than three hours turns me into an extreme asshole. When I had to do it for Ambien I hated it.
> 
> So maybe it's just not for me


Yes that makes sense then. Except, you can get what they call instant kava which is what I have used only so far which is ready to simply be mixed with water but is recommended to have with milk which helps the extraction I can't tolerate milk so I use sunflower lecithin which emulsifies with the instant kava into a creamy sort of shake. 

It only takes as long as it takes to get the sunflower lecithin properly dissolved into the water because it tends to clump together for ages that stuff it has so much surface area I reckon which is part of its magic as an emulsifier and thickener.

But definitely that would be one of the big downsides of kava is needing an empty stomach and having to incorporate it into one's lifestyle and dietary routine practically in that sense.

For myself due to my crazy allergies and health conditions I am often going long periods without food and eating just once a day. So I can find opportunity to sufficiently medicate with kava.

At the same time now I still I would suggest that maybe you could experience the effects of a better quality kava more effectively prepared maybe even an instant kava powder, without having to to conquer the reverse tolerance and take it continuously day in day out.

Just a take it or leave it if it's convenient and appeals sort of thing.




CoastTwoCoast said:


> It certainly didn't take me days and up to three weeks for it to work. It worked the very first time. I think that person's experience is rare.
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 2 grams Phenibut
> 40 mg Concerta
> 600 mg Gabapentin


Yes that was pretty much my own experience I experience the effects of kava immediately. But I have taken it for 11 consecutive days now and I have been appreciating and enjoying the effects more so.  I do think I am experiencing some degree of reverse tolerance.


----------



## schizopath

Some natural Coffee and Milk


----------



## Lucy20

weed
18mg hydromorph
1mg clonzepam
1mg ativan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1 benzo [let your mind wander and imagine the possibilities]
3 shots of liquor
several dabs
WIRED AS FUCK



Lucy20 said:


> weed
> 18mg hydromorph
> 1mg clonzepam
> 1mg ativan


lol omfg hellure just a few mg of hydromorph IV would have me  for a while

O opiates how I miss thee


----------



## Lucy20

Captain.Heroin said:


> 1 benzo [let your mind wander and imagine the possibilities]
> 3 shots of liquor
> several dabs
> WIRED AS FUCK
> 
> 
> lol omfg hellure just a few mg of hydromorph IV would have me  for a while
> 
> O opiates how I miss thee



im just popping them not shooting. even a while off methadone my tolerance is high, enjoy your wiredness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lucy20 said:


> im just popping them not shooting. even a while off methadone my tolerance is high, enjoy your wiredness


thanks this bzd makes me like....oh... impossibly stimulated.  pleasant paradoxial reaction.  I'm thinking if I had a cup of coffee (lol COVFEFE) it might make me tired.

i'm thinking of brewing some guatemalan :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

just brewed some guatemalan

going to covfefe up several levels then kill it w/ benzos if I need nOT the manic kind omfg it was like speed+bzd in a pill


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I AM...THE LIZARD QUEEN!!!!

....CAN'T TALK.....COMING DOWN.

I think I'm going to WGFJ in a few hours and alpraz up for daysleeps/goodfeels what y'all think


----------



## Cream Gravy?

One cup strong covfefe

Might smoke a bowl soon


----------



## Effect

Woke up early to go get my haircut

45mg methadone
.3g dope
24oz 8% abv screwdriver
2mg Clonazepam (went into Boston this morning to get my benzos for Xmas eve and Xmas day and way overpaid, but whatever)
Medium Iced coffee w/ turbo shot
Nicotine via Juul menthol pods

Up in southern NH, buying cheap vape juice, tax free Xmas gifts and the like.


----------



## the_ketaman

This morning I had 14mls of Methadone liquid equating to 70mg.
Before that started to take effect I IV'd 2deals/bags or between 150-200mg of heroin. For the first time ever in Australia we are getting heroin and meth cut with fentanyl & carfentanyl which is annoying, inconvenient, infuriating all at once. I mean why? Fuck!
I got offered some meth the other day that was supposed to be really calm and clean but now I reckon it was full of fent . Sorry for that rant I'm just rely annoyed and concerned.

Anyway I had my gear which was really good and nice hard white rocks. I find if I time the shot for when the methadone comes on I get really high but if I miss the boat and have the shot too late or early then the methadone can overpower it.
I'm good and stoned this morning though and with the bong hits I'm having Im most certainly nodding my ass off lol
Enjoy your morning boys and girls and non-binary folk


----------



## KS78

8 dried poppy pods
20 mg Methylphenidate 
50 mg Hydroxyzine 
Coffee & tobacco.

I ground the pods up in coffee been grinder then mixed the powder into 2 cups of water which I downed all in one go. I started feeling a strong buzzing within 30 minutes. At the end of the first hour, I can say that this combination is quite strong and I can feel my whole body buzz.


----------



## Amlynn2

sean107 said:


> American Ecstasy tablet - circular superman, light orange-pink press with no break line. Contents unknown, praying it's not PMA because there were a lot of pink superman pills containing PMA and I don't have a test kit on hand atm.
> 20mg adderall IR
> Cannabis flower
> 0.5mg clonazepam
> 10mg cyclobenzeprine
> Alcohol
> Cigarettes & e-cigarette
> 
> UPDATE: E pill was mdma. Thank ya drug gods. Low dose mdma 80mg or so if I had to guess.


So this is 3yrs old buuuut I’m super jelly lol


----------



## AutoTripper

If I have remembered this right today (things got rather blurred)..

Slep 3.30 pm to 8pm. Struggled up.

9.30pm Dose of instant Kava. 2 loads of vaporized Durban poison. 

10.45 pm 4.4 grams Fantasmo Express Sativa Autoflower coconut oil edible (4.4 gr oil, not herb. Less herb,mbout 0.3 gr)
Plus 0.5 mg Etizolam. Plus strong black tea.

11.50 pm big teaspoon instant kava, 13 ug 1cP- LSD, extra 0.5mg Etizolam.

3  another dose instant kava. Final 0.5mg Etizolam

4 am bigger kava dose.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Effect said:


> Woke up early to go get my haircut
> 
> 45mg methadone
> .3g dope
> 24oz 8% abv screwdriver
> 2mg Clonazepam (went into Boston this morning to get my benzos for Xmas eve and Xmas day and way overpaid, but whatever)
> Medium Iced coffee w/ turbo shot
> Nicotine via Juul menthol pods
> 
> Up in southern NH, buying cheap vape juice, tax free Xmas gifts and the like.


that's wicked pissah...


----------



## Effect

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's wicked pissah...



You already know


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
B12-vitamin
D-vitamin


----------



## Effect

Woke up at 730 to hit the clinic and meet someone there at 8.

45mg methadone
1200mg Gabapentin
1.75mg clonazepam
12oz coke (60mg caffeine)
.35g dope/fent (no legs, gotta be mostly a fent analog)

Bringing a lady I know from the clinic shipping at Walmart. She's old enough to be my mom, but has a cane and takes so long to shop even when I'm helping just to keep things moving quicker.

Why do I do this you ask...? She gets 90 1mg clonazepam and she takes care of me. Mutual benefits... She likes Adderall and we just so happen to get our scripts each month 1 day apart. This lady has also grown on me a bit due to her sense of humour.


----------



## AutoTripper

Messed up sleep routine here. Out cold and messy on weed, Etizolam and kava about 8 am.

Awake about 12 pm. Rough and tired/cained as fuck. I managed my allergies, showered. 1 mg Etizolam, Vaporized weed then sleep about 3.30pm......


8.20pm awake.  
9 pm: 1 mg Etizolam. Strong black tea. Several HUGE vaporized weed hits. Good load of Indica. Nice buzz. Still waking up.


11.50 pm Cannabis edibles. 1st dose Instant Kava. Loving the Kava!

(No acid so far today doing well)


----------



## AutoTripper

1st Instant Kava dose was lovely with edibles.

I caved i too- some Lsd! BUT! An actual microdose lol. HALF a 1/4 of a tab. No solution made up I gobbled it in 25ug doses. I felt I needed the microdose to snap me into the moment for anxiety sake.

Followed by vaped bowl of Fantasmo Express and some Durban. I was drifted off tripping out but snapped round. I had to think for dome seconds- what day? Whst time? 
1.40am 2nd dose instant Kava with 250mg Kava extract.


The acid microdose appears to have helped and I have been feeling more positive and less anxious. 

The kava really is lovely, since I've been taking it Bailey my appreciation for it has increased due to reverse tolerance and just getting used to the effects and high. Dosing right and getting the most out of it etc.

It's a very happy high. Particularly sociable, but totally clear headed unlike alcohol.

The kava I have is truly inducing the most wonderful relaxing feeling, with absolutely no dirty Edge unlike kratom. But I did not enjoy kava or appreciate the effects the first  times or batch I tried.

This Instant Green Vanautu is lovely and the 30% extract kicks it up.


----------



## Effect

Got my post amphetamine use 8 hours of sleep I needed, so after falling asleep at 1am, I had a late wake up.

45mg methadone
Bowl of bud 'gorilla glue'
1.25mg clonazepam
20mg Adderall XR (didn't wanna, but have some shit I need to fill out on the computer and also wanna get used to taking just scripted dose on weekdays only and seeing how long, in days,  therapeutic effects last)

Sipping 24oz screwdriver and despite already being at the computer next to the fax machine at the library, have to go home to shit and take a prescription Omeprazole. Not sure of the dose.


----------



## sub21lime

I havent posted in awhile due to.. being busy?

This morning so far-
Still had some tea from last night in my kettle( passion flower extract,lemon balm,chamomile and other various herbs)
Small bowl of cbd flower(5 percent thc/10 per cbd)
30mg dxm with 4mg cpm
One of my morning pre dose stacks ( 300mg magnesium glycinate, 200mg l-theanine,) 500mg taurine, 500mg gaba, 400mg niacin, 50mg vit b6, 150mg relora,300mg holy basil leaf extract)
Marb blk cigs

Edit-lil over an hour later.
145mg methadone with a spoon full of organic coconut oil.
Currently drinking a delicious french vanilla pumpkin spice latte. 

Hope you guys have a great day, much love!


----------



## Smblkolds

Mine was 1.5-2.5mg. clonazolam added right in the coffee, 1g of Phenibut, two large mugs of coffee. Then a 4 mile run. I was ripped (in many ways) ha. Those days are over but it was a great way to start the day. Now, two mugs coffee and maybe 10's of Kratom. Two mile run. Not as good but can't Benzo every day forever. Unfortunately.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

2 grams phenibut
6 grams red vein kratom
600 mg Gabapentin

Wish I would've bought some caffeine pills. I don't have coffee.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

1 cup strong coffee

Gotta ensure my health insurance shit is sorted before tomorrow. Gonna dose some etizolam and smoke some weed after I get all that sorted and get the grocery shopping done.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

CoastTwoCoast said:


> 2 grams phenibut


I miss this... been a couple three months without. May get some after new years.

OT:
3.5g kratom
600mg gabapentin
coffee 
cigs
weed, weed,weed


----------



## sub21lime

Morning guys.

This morning ive had in order-
Small bowl of cbd flower
20mg dxm
145mg methadone
Same stack as yesterday but with more supplements and herbs (caffiene,bioperine,vit c,vit b12,green tea extract and a few more that are combined in an energy supp)
Tulsi,borage,nettle tea 
Bowl of GG#4 (fav strain atm, really potent)
Bowl of cbd flower
Marb black cigs

Going to make a pumpkin spice latte from a keurig I got for x-mas +=


----------



## sub21lime

Good morning guys.

This morning so far, in order-
60mg dxm
900mg ashwaganda ksm66
300mg l-theanine
400mg niacin
50mg vit b6
5000iu vit d3
145mg methadone
Tbsp coconut oil
Cbd weed 
Black tea
Top tobbaco


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Happy New Year y'all.

Gave my cat some nip, then I drank a cup of coffee, took 1mg of etizolam, and 250ug bupe.

Feelin' pretty mellow.


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg of bupre
Tea
Cigs


----------



## AutoTripper

2mg Etizolam.
Heavy Auto Night Queen indica vaporizer hits- imstsntly, I was very high, before the Etizolam had even kicked in.

Double dose of some strong Kava, 30 minutes about.

Cannabis edibles in between.


All after only 4 hours sleep. 

55ug 1cP-LSD. 3rd kava shot (LOVE MY KAVA, ESPECISLLY WITH ETIZOLAM)

A nice hot shower now now and then I am ready for some more really Potent uplifting sativa vaporised cannabis.

So many drugs and substances I can't tolerate with my crazy allergies but I found a few above which which can be especially enjoyable when used suitably at the right times and condition.

Edit- another 130 ug of acid.

Most of this occurred because I Began today been convinced it was actually Friday I have lost a day would you believe and when I suddenly realised it was Saturday it really picked up my mood and changed my plans for the day., for better or worse.


----------



## Larimar

40 mg oxy 
Mean bean vanilla 
Took all the 40 at once instead of 2-20’s feeling nice and cozy , kinda grey warm day here in the NE USA, wouldn’t mind some snow


----------



## Ganjcat

Tbh since being on the dark I hardly remember much of anything one minute I'm ok the next im waking up dribbling on myself I fucking hate it I have tried to quit but I must get wd worse than normal CUs I cant go more then half a day without it I feel like clawing my face off


----------



## schizopath

The usual tea and cigs


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins
Tea
Cigs
Somewhat Withdrawn existance


----------



## AutoTripper

Cannabis vapor, kava, caffeine and etizolam.


----------



## tremours

smoking weed and drinking lagunitas brown shugga


----------



## Blind Melon

Spoiled this morning

120mg methadone
2 rips of crystal methamph
3 dabs of some clear wax/shatter (Do-Si-Do strain, by Maya Rx)
Between 250 and 350 mg THC edible
10mg CBD water
2mg clonazepam


----------



## Effect

Standing in line at this fucking clinic.
Smoked a small bowl before I left
1.5mg alprazolam
Bout to dose this 45mg methadone if these people could just cop n go. Fuck man. Then home to grab my juul and get coffee and do paperwork. Ugh.


----------



## DrugOmen

The usual..

14 gs red maeng da
2.5 gs phenibut
200 mg caffeine
Ciggs


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
25mg hydroxyzine
2mg alprazolam (hopefully, was a yellow press)
Small dunks coffee
Sipping a 8% abv screwdriver

Meeting my mom for breakfast in an hour. Eh.


----------



## schizopath

0.3mg of bupre


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
25mg hydroxyzine
.5mg alprazolam (Rx peach)
2mg alprazolam (pressed green)
24oz 8% abv screwdriver

Waiting at Mass General Hospital for a blood draw that will hopefully reveal good news.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> 45mg methadone
> 25mg hydroxyzine
> .5mg alprazolam (Rx peach)
> 2mg alprazolam (pressed green)
> 24oz 8% abv screwdriver
> 
> Waiting at Mass General Hospital for a blood draw that will hopefully reveal good news.


good luck Effect I know blood work can be scary and shit.

<-- 1 dab, have been *rolling in psychedelic euphoria* for a while so I'm good I think, just trying to nutrient body back to health if it'll have me LOL


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Effect said:


> Waiting at Mass General Hospital for a blood draw that will hopefully reveal good news.





Captain.Heroin said:


> good luck Effect I know blood work can be scary and shit.
> <-- 1 dab, have been *rolling in psychedelic euphoria* for a while so I'm good I think, just trying to nutrient body back to health if it'll have me LOL



Blood work can indeed be nerve racking depending on the reasoning. Best of luck to you @Effect! I hope the results come out how you'd like them to. 

I haven't been dabbing much lately Captain. I was on the regular for months but just kinda stopped. Now that I think on it I'm out of dabs except for like 2g's of reclaim I tossed in a lil jar. I started smoking joints all the time instead. Which is strange as I hadn't smoked J's in years. 
Regardless of dabbing or not I wish you the best of luck in getting you body back to health. May those nutrients flow right in! 

As for myself this morning it's 2mg of generic Subs. Still stuck doing the Sub thing. Hopefully making a bit more progress in the medical department. We'll see how the referral turns out if it materializes. I digress though...
Back on topic the Sub's are more effective now that I'm down to 2mg. I need to taper lower though I think. As in the past when I did use bupe I found mcg doses to be most effective in terms of pain management & effects. I went down a lot faster than I'd expected in the last 2 months.

As for the rest of my morning fix my last J of "Cat Piss" before the bupe & a J of whatever the new batch we just got is.  My wife forgot to ask. I guess I'll have to find out later. Based on taste possibly some "Bubble Gum". I haven't ran into that strain in a few years. It's nice to see a change of pace from the go to (G.S.C., Glue, Gelato, Runtz, Etc.) type strains of the past few years. It's nice to see more non "mainstream" strains roll around at the price point my wife & I go for. There's plenty of options with our supplier but they're priced accordingly. As such we're limited by what we can afford in general.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you "I hate".  I woke up HUNGRY AGAIN.  I would have a dab but i'm gonna try to get more sleep.


----------



## AutoTripper

No sleep after late avo/early evening deep nap, up 7.30pm yesterday.

8pm onwards- numerous glasses of kava (lost track but a fair bit spread until this morning 10.30 am)

Several Etizolam tabs, lost count! 

Lots cannabis edibles. Some nice vapor. 

Night to morning/midday fix. Nice prolonged steady session but enjoyable.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

AutoTripper said:


> Several Etizolam tabs, lost count!


With BZDs and opioids I like to write down my doses, that way you can look back and see if you need to start tapering your use and know if you lost two days to 20mg of etizolam and don't remember it lol.


I woke up at 4:30am horny AF for some reason; reached over and fondled my wife to see if she was up, she was, so we went at it for a bit and that was pleasant. Thought shagging would have me sleepy after but instead I still couldn't sleep so at 5am I just got up and brewed two strong cups of iced coffee to fully awaken and force a BM or two. Gonna grind up some bud in a minute and probably go find my etizolam solution as I'm having some painful GI issues. Maybe take 2-400ug bupe today and see if I can nod away the day, just not feeling it today. Need to apartment hunt but I'll get back to it tomorrow...


----------



## AutoTripper

Cream Gravy? said:


> With BZDs and opioids I like to write down my doses, that way you can look back and see if you need to start tapering your use and know if you lost two days to 20mg of etizolam and don't remember it lol.
> 
> 
> I woke up at 4:30am horny AF for some reason; reached over and fondled my wife to see if she was up, she was, so we went at it for a bit and that was pleasant. Thought shagging would have me sleepy after but instead I still couldn't sleep so at 5am I just got up and brewed two strong cups of iced coffee to fully awaken and force a BM or two. Gonna grind up some bud in a minute and probably go find my etizolam solution as I'm having some painful GI issues. Maybe take 2-400ug bupe today and see if I can nod away the day, just not feeling it today. Need to apartment hunt but I'll get back to it tomorrow...


Yeah Im still very in control at all times. I keep it pretty firmly in control and relatively minimal deliberately currently, only 2 to 4 mg per day usually currently maybe 5 maximum.  Nothing reckless, unconscious.  So doses are calculated at the time I just forget how the course of things goes afterwards and what decisions are made along the way that's all rather than getting carried away unconsciously with no recollection.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

beer weed dabs beer beer beer


----------



## Cream Gravy?

AutoTripper said:


> I keep it pretty firmly in control and relatively minimal deliberately currently, only 2 to 4 mg per day usually currently maybe 5 maximum.


I'd say that more than 2mg daily is going to become abuse with etizolam because it allows such ease of sleep and if your tolerance were baseline that'd be a lot. I use a lot of etizolam, sometimes 15-20mg in a day, and have good recall still, but I'm in a pit of dependence because I need the myorelaxant effects to relieve unbearable GI pain.


----------



## Effect

Blood work came out good guys. Appreciate those who commented. 6 months after finishing treatment. There are no signs of the hep c virus detectable in my blood. Unfortunately I have used IV drugs since finishing, but have told my self not to use any risky HR practices.

45mg methadone
3mg alprazolam
25mg hydroxyzine
2 bowls of new bud "purple bubble berry" ( it is actually really good and beautiful purple looking buds, but sounds like a name a high school dealer would tell freshman it was to buy. Hopefully people get what I'm saying

24oz 8% Smirnoff screwdriver

Nicotine via juul  after searching and finally finding a place with menthol 5.0% juul pods, I finally gave in and paid the 19.90$ rip off price. That will get me to next weekend when I will go to NH.

Gotta eat and make phone calls which I fucking hate


----------



## Captain.Heroin

YAY I'm happy for you Effect.  

Congrats on that man.  I still am neg for Hep C and was legit surprised w/ every result that said "neg, neg, neg".


----------



## Effect

Woke up at 5 and new I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep so just decided to hit the clinic. Mistake. I just missed not having to wait the already long time I did. Nurse fucked something up and then everyone complains and of course of all days I forgot my earbuds and am forced to listen to the clinic banter and bullshit.

45mg methadone
25mg hydroxyzine (last one in the free bottle of 20-39 someone gave me for a ride)
1mg clonazepam
.5mg alprazolam (that's it for today's benzos, barring (lol dumb pun) something crazy)

Came back home for a few but about to go get a Monster and a screwdriver (gotta love morning alcohol )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sometimes life gives you time to reflect/meditate.  Take advantage of those breaks before shit hits the fan 

but glad you did get your dose.  Every time I had to go in _monthly_ for a sub rx all those years ago it'd always be a 1-2 hour wait _I can't imagine doing that every day_.


----------



## AutoTripper

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sometimes life gives you time to reflect/meditate


Haha. Hello mate. You know as I was reading that, I honestly thought it was going to say "medicate". Like, my stoned eyes were already hallucinogenic Lee filling in the gaps for me and I had to double check to see the reality of the spelling.

But very strong kava plus nice weed edibles, vapor, and a decent but moderate bit of Etizolam spread oit sensibly over the night....has gotten my mind wandering.

@Captain.Heroin sorry mate for your own current hard-upness and tough situation. I feel for you bro. Jesus I'm so damn lucky. Yeah lyme disease took away most of my life and brought so much hell....but- I have a mother of true gold who looks after me every single day and we live together and and support each other as best we can on and I have everything I need to survive although I still make a real mess of it.

But I'm so lucky though really despite the suffering we might have to go through we should always try and recognise this.  I was in some tight spots before for living rough ish and not having money for basic food every day and it was killing me lol no joke.  

Anyway really wishing the best for your situation mate I hope you get into a more comfortable living situation or round real soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

AutoTripper said:


> Haha. Hello mate. You know as I was reading that, I honestly thought it was going to say "medicate". Like, my stoned eyes were already hallucinogenic Lee filling in the gaps for me and I had to double check to see the reality of the spelling.
> 
> But very strong kava plus nice weed edibles, vapor, and a decent but moderate bit of Etizolam spread oit sensibly over the night....has gotten my mind wandering.
> 
> @Captain.Heroin sorry mate for your own current hard-upness and tough situation. I feel for you bro. Jesus I'm so damn lucky. Yeah lyme disease took away most of my life and brought so much hell....but- I have a mother of true gold who looks after me every single day and we live together and and support each other as best we can on and I have everything I need to survive although I still make a real mess of it.
> 
> But I'm so lucky though really despite the suffering we might have to go through we should always try and recognise this.  I was in some tight spots before for living rough ish and not having money for basic food every day and it was killing me lol no joke.
> 
> Anyway really wishing the best for your situation mate I hope you get into a more comfortable living situation or round real soon.


Thanks.  Went through a lot of shit last year like... so many deaths.  I went through a pretty awful binge 2019-2020 and came out a lot better for it, somehow.  Still working on it.  

Have had like two dabs this morning... planning on going out today/tonight, not sure which.


----------



## Effect

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sometimes life gives you time to reflect/meditate.  Take advantage of those breaks before shit hits the fan
> 
> but glad you did get your dose.  Every time I had to go in _monthly_ for a sub rx all those years ago it'd always be a 1-2 hour wait _I can't imagine doing that every day_.


 Digging the positive optism. I usually do my best to ignore shit with my headphones, but unfortunately one really does encounter some of the city's most obnoxious people at the clinics.

Just got my dunks coffee and 24oz screwdriver. -4$ and change


----------



## tremours

why does beer never seem to get you drunk? well I am finishing up this 30pk , I think im going to get some gin next


----------



## Captain.Heroin

tremours said:


> why does beer never seem to get you drunk? well I am finishing up this 30pk , I think im going to get some gin next


it really sucks if you can't get drunk on beers imo.  sorry to hear this.


----------



## tremours

sometimes tolerance plays with you, after drinking another beer and smoking a camel, I am pretty buzzed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

are you addicted to nicotine

i have heard all sorts of drug users "cannot get high without nicotine" and will spend $ on cigs before heroin, meth, etc... and I find that so beyond fucking insane because 90% of drug addicts are hooked on that shit too and you can just bum them.  Mind=boggled.  

I'm so glad I never liked nicotine.


----------



## tremours

No I'm not currently addicted to nicotine, so smoking a camel nf will give me a little buzz. But if you smoke regularly its pointless


----------



## Effect

Woke up early again. About 5 hours of sleep, but that's ok, not much to do for work goes from the snow last night.

Had a Monster and got the car cleaned and started about 6 and let warm up. Got to the clinic about 6:30, got my holiday take home and left just as the rush came in. And this is the slow nurse giving nearly everyone take homes. Win for me this morning ... ! 

65mg methadone (added 20mg from tomorrow's bottle that I'm giving to my roommate to save for emergency)
1mg alprazolam (plus still feeling plenty from yesterday afternoon and evening)
Monster energy drink
Bowl of Amnesia Haze
Nicotine via "EonSmoke 'Lush Ice' juice

Playing Xbox till I go shovel and then hit the store for my morning screwdriver 

Sending positive vibes out people! And no I'm not on that 'hippy flow', just feeling good this morning and hoping everyone can too ....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oh shit it's about to be morning, again.  I have to stop sleeping through EVERY day for like 8-12 hours at a time.  I'm never getting my circadian rhythm back fuck these fucking brain cells of mine.

<-- dabs, weed, saving more benzos for later today so I can get more out of them.


----------



## bamos

1600mg L-Tyrosine
1200mg Ashwagandha
100mg Caffeine
0.5mg Alprazolam
10mg Hydromorphone crushed nasal

The day can come!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg alp of 32
600mg gabapentin
coffee cigs

at the ER with SO as this morning there are complications arising from spinal surgery... things were going SO well....

have the alp in celophane in aluminum foil... had to put in receptacle to pass through security... was a little worried but of no consequence.

Many hours later:
another 1.5mg alp
coffee
cigs
couple buffs of crack (been a while)
weed and reapeat

bout to eat a bar... got tomorrow off for more medical bidness so may as well. Drs and hospitals bring out the wort in me so may have a good head start before I awake... if I sleep (or dare say wake?)
Browse for a minute until I fade.
One


----------



## 6am-64-14m

900mg gaba-p
1mg alp
coffee
cigs


----------



## Bonch

Too much kratom
Hella supplements (vit d, omega 3, mucuna, probiotics, raw aloe ect)
Strong yerba mate  
Eggs
Bit of kava root cause i feel shit

i called into work and boss said no prob. So happy i did! I haven’t been sick i years.  Its no fun. Tryin to nap but i been sleeping too much. I really need to take a walk. Thanks to everyone in the community, I feel less alone!


----------



## Hylight

ya

red bull 
baked xtra cheddar goldfish


----------



## bamos

2mg Clonazepam
1.5g Phenibut
9mg Bromazepam
1.2g Ashwagandha
100mg Caffeine
Magnesium

the caffeine pill couldn't help, i was sleeping again approx. 2hrs after ingestion. lol. too many downers 
gonna start crushing the oxycodone and hydromorphone now...  so much work!


----------



## Zeketgw

tremours said:


> why does beer never seem to get you drunk? well I am finishing up this 30pk , I think im going to get some gin next


I think it is because beer is so weak that you just get bloated and sick before you get drunk. 
That's how it is for me anyway.


----------



## Hylight

took a xanax friday morning so
i'm good.
almost out of dabs.
a shower and and egg will help too.
oh and a red bull in the middle of the night 
or maybe 3 a.m.
i don't know.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2.5mg alprazolam
25mg amphetamine
Last bowl of 'Amnesia Haze' but hitting the dispensary around 11:30

Gotta go fill one more amp script this morning but it's not covered by insurance. Won't be taking any amps for at least a week unless I have to work.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had some coffee, 1.5mg etizolam, then a bowl of some real stoney weed. Don't feel up to anything lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

marijuana
and it felt so good
haven't dabbed in 24-48 hours and just had a MASSIVE dab


----------



## schizopath

Methhhh


----------



## schizopath

16mg bump of meth and 300mg lyrica


----------



## Cream Gravy?

2 cups iced coffee (needa switch to the Colombian blend on my cheap stuff, this French Roast tastes burnt)

Probably gonna smoke a small bowl to pass the time. Woke up at about 4am and couldn't go back to sleep. Hope I can be somewhat productive today.


----------



## Hylight

dabbed 
sugar lots and lots of sugar
water

can't even drink the redbull,
might overdose tbp.


----------



## albatross

Cream Gravy? said:


> 2 cups iced coffee (needa switch to the Colombian blend on my cheap stuff, this French Roast tastes burnt)
> 
> Probably gonna smoke a small bowl to pass the time. Woke up at about 4am and couldn't go back to sleep. Hope I can be somewhat productive today.



Ugh I hate french roast.  With a decent amount of half&half it can balance it out but I prefer drinking light roasts straight.  More caffeine content in light roasts apparently so that's great.  

OT: 
3g kratom + 1.5g after 1 hour
250mg phenibut
5mg mix amph salt
Fat cuppa coffee 
Vaping nic salts


----------



## Hylight

too tired to make an espresso.
try to pop a top on a red bull.


----------



## schizopath

300mg lyrica, long drink and 0.015g of meth IV


----------



## bamos

2 cups of green tea
600mg Pregabalin
500mg Phenibut
high CBD and low THC oil
1600mg L-Tyrosine, 400mg elemental Magnesium, Ginger Root and Turmeric Extract

/edit: dammit I have to do some Opioids also... about 60mg Oxycodone IN and 8mg Hydromorphone IN.


----------



## schizopath

Some tea and cigs


----------



## Chead6850

Superego betraying me to suicidal ideation

Cigarettes and methamphetamine (or nos energy drink whichever is available)


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1 bowl of good Indica
1mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
5mg diazepam

Sipping a 24oz screwdriver, waiting on someone to come out their house and might get hooked up with a little dope.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Strong iced coffee and 1.5mg etizolam.

Want to cop some weed today but don't want to spend the money or let myself fall back into daily smoking, it leaves my mind so foggy.


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
30mg Adderall XR
1.5mg alprazolam
Small bowl of Indica
Nicotine via juul
Sipping a Monster

Gonna hold off on the alcohol this morning thru afternoon, but I'll enjoy a few beers for the Celtics game tonight. Helping my roommate with tax related shit this morning hence the Adderall and Monster.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

600mg gabap
5mg oxy
.5mg alp
coffee
cigs
weed
brownie
150mg pregab
1mg alp
5mg fleril
440mg naproxen sodium
2g kratom

going for another coffee and cig so will think of what else to add afterward... surely not food been eating like a pig for days but needed it
time to wakey wakey

Edit:
Add 1 1/2g phenibut, another 1 1/2g kratom and more weed.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Weak iced coffee, 10mg O-DT, 2mg Etizolam, 30mg 4-aco-dmt. About to add a bowl of stoney weed, the psilacetin come-up is minutes away. Nice cold rainy day here and I'm gonna chillax, already attended to my daily activities.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ohhhhjh, snap... time to get my phenibut on. 
  mail ran early today.
t12:00....


----------



## sub21lime

Picked up some molly last night. Just got done testing it and it came back positive for mdma and meth. Lil bummed about the meth being in there but i really can't complain since i got a half gram for free. I tend to puke when i eat meth. Its whateva

This morning so far~

65mgs methadone
300mg ashwaganda ksm66
100mg l-theanine
750mg niacin
Few bong hits of strong weed
Cup of coffee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sub21lime said:


> 100mg l-theanine


hows this work?
i been scanning data but no experience.
whasit do for you, please?


----------



## S.J.B.

Got some fentanyl and midazolam at the hospital for a procedure, which was nice since I hadn't tasted opioids in nearly five years. Sadly they were quite stingy with it.


----------



## CFC

S.J.B. said:


> Got some fentanyl and midazolam at the hospital for a procedure, which was nice since I hadn't tasted opioids in nearly five years. Sadly they were quite stingy with it.



Nice! I had my septum broken up and reset last week, and all I got was some paracetamol/acetaminophen


----------



## CFC

PtahTek said:


> hows this work?
> i been scanning data but no experience.
> whasit do for you, please?



It's a mild anxiolytic nootropic and some-time sleep aid, also synergistic with caffeine (which it occurs alongside naturally in various teas). I can't say I 'feel' anything at any dose, but it's also been shown to boost brain levels of BDNF, so has the potential to alleviate depression, possibly offset some of the neurodegenerative harms caused by ageing and other meds, etc.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Thank you.
Imma grab some from Walgreens and if affective: Bulk buy.
I kinda like taking OTC sh** if useful. Not that I have anything against controlled substances or illicit "stuff". 
Much to learn still....


----------



## Jopeth

sub21lime how does that ashwagandha treat you?  Third time ive heard that in a week.  Never heard of it till this week.  

For me just 7 g kratom and a couple dabs of Aliens OG live rosin.  probly no booze today


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Y'all definitely know what kind of headspace I'm in so you know what my "morning fix" was.  It's a precision strike every time. 



CFC said:


> Nice! I had my septum broken up and reset last week, and all I got was some paracetamol/acetaminophen


was it worth it? my septum could use some.... ah.... readjustment.



S.J.B. said:


> Got some fentanyl and midazolam at the hospital for a procedure, which was nice since I hadn't tasted opioids in nearly five years. Sadly they were quite stingy with it.


I HAVE SWORN THAT OFF if they ever want to put me under I will tell tehm YOU BETTER FUCKING KILL ME and i'll probably fight someone.  Not doing surgery again LOL oh man

IV midazolam + fentanyl was still the most beautiful calming experience I've ever had and wish I had never come out of it no matter what hands down i should have died and was disappointed that I didn't AND STILL AM.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Jopeth said:


> how does that ashwagandha treat you?


know this was not directed @ me but had a bottle of tincture and really didn't do sh** to be honest. even the last 1/4 of it i drank down. pffffftt nada. _did _notice the alcohol "buzz" though.
also used a bottle of root powder in capsules (800mg) that i fels something from. I opened the capsule and dumped 500mg into 1 1/2g kratom for a few weeks before work and there was a difference. Kinda like a calmness and agitation at once? Seems that just about everthing overcomes kratom subtly. Now wont mix kratom with anything that "overpowers" it. 'Cept pheni....

Edit: wasup @Captain.Heroin ?
Technically it is morning here so guess here is the start:
50mg prednisone (gotta 5 day supply @ one a day)
10mg flexeril

Fuckin' back bro.... hope this helps as i gotta get back to work.
wont be today so guess i'll eat half a blue bar, maybe a g of phenibut, couple gs of kraton and a little pregabalin
at least im moving around


----------



## Wilson Wilson

40mg oxy up the nose (barely even did anything, but they were thrown in for free with a deal) and 240mg DHC in the gob (once this kicks in it'll get me higher than the oxy I know it haha) with 10mg dex to balance out the downers. Still feeling the etiz from last night too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Edit: wasup @Captain.Heroin ?


Oh not much, have only had two shots of K and dabs of shatter.  I am trying to quit shatter so I'm saving it for holes only and it's gonna suck to have to quit.  And then I'll likely be out of EVERYTHING and I'll be 100% DRUGLESS for like the first time in 9 years and I'm going to totally freak out and go manic.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> the first time in 9 years


Damn... sounds like my once a week mantra...lol

Doubt somehow that you will let this happen (the buggin').
Just took 1g phenibut, 2g kratom
another 50mg prednisone, half a blue bar, 10mg flexeril and gonna smoke some pot and fucking forget about it.
Wish I had someone to cuddle with.... got nutty bars and cold milk....?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PtahTek said:


> Wish I had someone to cuddle with....


I like to give back rubs and rub dicks and what not :D

ahhhh.  How I miss cuddle puddling with ppl.  I can't wait until it happens again.


----------



## schizopath

30mgs of meth


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Strong iced coffee has me running to the water closet every 15 minutes. I musta gotten too stoned last night, I looked at my dietary log and I powered through a shit ton of carbs in like 2 hours.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

woke up to terrible real life news

and now i'm crying

and i was alright fuck


----------



## Delsyd

This morning it was 1.5g of phenibut and bowl of CBD weed.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Ended up taking another 40mg oxy before heading off to work and yeah it hit. Was energetic and chatty all day then started nodding off on the train home haha. Was also popping DHC's throughout the day.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Captain.Heroin said:


> woke up to terrible real life news
> 
> and now i'm crying
> 
> and i was alright fuck


I has been said that every day that we wake is a blessing... I opine that this is subjective as well as a matter of perspective; like every fuc*ink thing else.
I cried earlier when chatting on phone with a girl-pal. It was about how I was and deep down I felt this "angst" regarding the corrupt, deadly and the prevalentcy of it in gvrmnts and corps that rule the world... prolly just one MF sittin' back pullin' strings. Well... my tears were from the dead fam and friends that gave their life for miss information. And the hard thing to deal with is that this is all scripted and premeditated. Who the fu** am I to even worry about it? It freaking hurts: I know. I know it well. I live with it always and am scared to love anything or show and empathy as that object of affection will disappear and leave another hole in my soul.

OT:
4g kratom
coffee

wanna eat blue bars and phenibut and a bunch of other shit but have to practice, randy. <- from slingblade




Love ya all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You seem like a really good person man.

So my morning was k and shatter again, and whoa, I go deeper every time.  I don't understand how much deeper it can get.


----------



## bamos

200mg Tramadol liquid
2mg Clonazepam
80mg Oxycodone IN
0.25mg Alprazolam
Caffeine, CBD Oil, Ashwagandha, Magnesium

Happy Friday guys and a great start into the weekend


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Strong iced coffee and a purging of all the carbs I ate while stoned again last night lol

Want to trip acid today but I'm not sure if I have time or am mentally fit for it. For now I'll add some etiz to the coffee so that my gut might calm down a bit and reevaluate how I feel after that.


----------



## devilsgospel

bamos said:


> 200mg Tramadol liquid
> 2mg Clonazepam
> 80mg Oxycodone IN
> 0.25mg Alprazolam
> Caffeine, CBD Oil, Ashwagandha, Magnesium
> 
> Happy Friday guys and a great start into the weekend



Ooh tramadol liquid, I'm jelly. One thing I've always liked about tramadol is that it combines wonderfully with other opioids.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

devilsgospel said:


> Ooh tramadol liquid, I'm jelly. One thing I've always liked about tramadol is that it combines wonderfully with other opioids.


When I did fuck with U-47700, I'd add 5mg to a 10mg O-DSMT capsule I'd prepare. The U-47700 would come up immediately and then the O-DT would fade into the forefront later. Actually quite enjoyable, but still not a fan of U-47700.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> When I did fuck with U-47700, I'd add 5mg to a 10mg O-DSMT capsule I'd prepare. The U-47700 would come up immediately and then the O-DT would fade into the forefront later. Actually quite enjoyable, but still not a fan of U-47700.



I never got to try U-47 but I'm told it's a bit like fentanyl. I used to use a lot of tramadol and during that long period of time someone gave me half a fent patch and chewing that combined with 200mg tramadol was AH-mazing


----------



## Jopeth

White maeng da kratom, 3/4 gram Alien OG spliff rolled in some Trainwreck unpressed hash with a 2 year cure, and 3-4 oz jim beam.  Sleeping in tomorrow! lol


----------



## schizopath

Took 20mg meth upon waking up and drank a long drink.


----------



## NeverHaddaChance

1 medium bowl of good bud
2 gulps from the whiskey bottle
2 mg etizolam
1 more (bigger) bowl

Not really fixed though :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lines so fine you will feel like an angel


----------



## Effect

Sorry for the long post coming up. Venting for myself and whoever. Might post something similar in the How High thread later. I just want someone to tell me they've been thru it and it could just be the benzo levels being to inconsistent with my taper plan.

Been ill the past 5 days. Not sure what to attribute it too. Considered hospital or urgent care visits multiple times, but ultimately the thought of having a doctor see my current medication and illicit but therapeutic dosing of benzos (which I would be honest about) and have them tell me they don't know what's wrong with me, and to just stay hydrated. I would flip. 

I would love to have a doctor take me down on a diazepam or Librium taper if it was, infact due the levels of benzos being too low as I began to lower the clonazepam dose and skip days at the start of last business week.

Today was the first morning without waking nauseous and sweaty at 545am and not being able to go back to sleep, but that could be to the fact I bought 7 alprazolam yesterday to switch back to something short acting for a few days and then start the clonazepam again after those are gone at the end of the week. This past Saturday morning was the worst as far as waking up just feeling ill. 

It sucks when you have ideas of what it could be, but don't know for sure. If I couldn't attribute it to benzos I didn't wanna just take em, but it's been .5mg clonazepam in the morning since early last week with 2 skip days. I'm not even gonna mention the alcohol. Could be that but I figured the clonazepam would have covered it and was in no mood to put alcohol in my stomach this past weekend, but the 2 ocassions I did, I guess I was marginally better.

Anyway, this morning..
.75mg alprazolam 
45mg methadone
Going to get a coffee
I don't think fucking around with the morning alcohol is a good idea for the foreseeable future.

At least the sun is out today and my stomach is actually craving something small like a breakfast shake or English muffin.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^Let us know if we can help over at MH or the other recovery spots. Hope things get better! Not knocking any users, just saying it's there and we care.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just got some fantastic news about my debt situation. Celebrating with some iced coffee at home, 2mg etizolam, and a fat bowl of dank.


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

600mg tagment
Waited 25 minutes....
200mg tagment 
55mg methadone 

I need some food and coffee, but I don't wanna drive.... I live about 25 mins from a small town that has a McD's. 

Wondering why I'm never motivated until about 12 or 1pm. I wonder why? I dont take the tagment everyday... maybe 3 times a month, if that.


----------



## schizopath

Always justified to get my urges satisfied so lemme clarify

20mg meth
60mg heroin


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

*16MG* _sublingual film_(*Suboxone*)*300mg *(*Quetiapine*) *6mg*(*Ativan*)*GreenCrack 0.8g Fat*_ bowl out my 14” beaker bottom bubbler_. I’m at that point thinkin I don’t wanna move, my bodies glued to this bed, sooo hungry oh shit!! I forgot I have a new unopened bag of Cheetos Puffs!!!!  all I need is a half pint of Jameson’s and life would be SET. I’d go get a bottle but driving my truck in my condition is not good


----------



## schizopath

About 130mg of heroin now


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Mr.Cmysterious said:


> *16MG* _sublingual film_(*Suboxone*)*300mg *(*Quetiapine*) *6mg*(*Ativan*)*GreenCrack 0.8g Fat*_ bowl out my 14” beaker bottom bubbler_. I’m at that point thinkin I don’t wanna move, my bodies glued to this bed, sooo hungry oh shit!! I forgot I have a new unopened bag of Cheetos Puffs!!!!  all I need is a half pint of Jameson’s and life would be SET. I’d go get a bottle but driving my truck in my condition is not good


Jameson is my fav no chase needed...


----------



## 4meSM

3g of red vein kratom
Cup of coffee (freshly ground with a few cacao nibs)


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

sewerslide.666mg said:


> Jameson is my fav no chase needed...


Jamesons straight, no ice no water no shit!!


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Mr.Cmysterious said:


> Jamesons straight, no ice no water no shit!!


that's what's up...
I'm gonna have to get me some at some point...


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

good morning BL'ers! 
Ain't been on here for yearsssss... well, except Monday. 

Having my usual:

55mg methadone

Y'all have a bitchin' day


----------



## Hylight

i eat too much sugar.
it will kill me if i don't stop. 
i have junk food veins.

oooof. 
diet coke and redbull, the gateway from water. 
the choice turned tasty.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut
1.5g green kratom

peace


Hylight said:


> i have junk food veins.


what is please?


----------



## Hylight

PtahTek said:


> 1.5g phenibut
> 1.5g green kratom
> 
> peace
> 
> what is please?


shut up. i'm tryin to go read yur kratom info. and try to learn something


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

My usual:

55mg methadone 

Its Fri-YAY for those who dont have to work this weekend... yipeeeeee!


----------



## Hylight

goldfish BAKED snack crackerz
lemon, grape, and cinnamon candy.

Dabs.

going for a redbull next
and some therapy soon.


----------



## dankhead88

As of lately, RAD-140 and LGD-4033 everyday


----------



## devilsgospel

dankhead88 said:


> As of lately, RAD-140 and LGD-4033 everyday



Hmm what do those entail


----------



## Specified

alcohol


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Woke up today with 10mg dex, some strong poppy pod tea, a few sips of codeine syrup, and 1mg etizolam.

Feel fucking brilliant.


----------



## devilsgospel

Wilson Wilson said:


> Woke up today with 10mg dex, some strong poppy pod tea, a few sips of codeine syrup, and 1mg etizolam.
> 
> Feel fucking brilliant.



This guy over here making us all look bad


----------



## schizopath

250mg of amphetamine total
Too many cigs
Coffee


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

40 mg Concerta 
Coffee
600 mg Gabapentin 

About to work out.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

CoastTwoCoast said:


> About to work out.


Just finished a high protein bfast after a good workout and some coffee.

About to light up some dank and took 1.5mg etiz to stop pooping.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> Just finished a high protein bfast after a good workout and some coffee.
> 
> About to light up some dank and took 1.5mg etiz to stop pooping.



Hmmm, I didn’t know Etiz stops poop. Kratom does that.

I ordered a pre-workout drink from Amazon that will arrive Friday. It has 420 mg caffeine! I’m gonna be hopped up like I’m on coke. I won’t take Concerta with that at all. That would be a dangerous combo. Too much stimulation.






						Amazon.com: ProSupps® Mr. Hyde® NitroX Pre-Workout Powder Energy Drink - Intense Sustained Energy, Pumps & Focus with Beta Alanine, Creatine & Nitrosigine, (30 Servings, Blue Razz Popsicle): Health & Personal Care
					

Buy ProSupps® Mr. Hyde® NitroX Pre-Workout Powder Energy Drink - Intense Sustained Energy, Pumps & Focus with Beta Alanine, Creatine & Nitrosigine, (30 Servings, Blue Razz Popsicle) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Cream Gravy?

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Hmmm, I didn’t know Etiz stops poop.


I use it to treat my IBS. Without a bzd in my system my colon constantly thinks it needs to have a BM. Etizolam/any bzd really helps greatly reduce the fake 'need to poop' feeling I have on the daily.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Effect said:


> Sorry for the long post coming up. Venting for myself and whoever. Might post something similar in the How High thread later. I just want someone to tell me they've been thru it and it could just be the benzo levels being to inconsistent with my taper plan.
> 
> Been ill the past 5 days. Not sure what to attribute it too. Considered hospital or urgent care visits multiple times, but ultimately the thought of having a doctor see my current medication and illicit but therapeutic dosing of benzos (which I would be honest about) and have them tell me they don't know what's wrong with me, and to just stay hydrated. I would flip.
> 
> I would love to have a doctor take me down on a diazepam or Librium taper if it was, infact due the levels of benzos being too low as I began to lower the clonazepam dose and skip days at the start of last business week.
> 
> Today was the first morning without waking nauseous and sweaty at 545am and not being able to go back to sleep, but that could be to the fact I bought 7 alprazolam yesterday to switch back to something short acting for a few days and then start the clonazepam again after those are gone at the end of the week. This past Saturday morning was the worst as far as waking up just feeling ill.
> 
> It sucks when you have ideas of what it could be, but don't know for sure. If I couldn't attribute it to benzos I didn't wanna just take em, but it's been .5mg clonazepam in the morning since early last week with 2 skip days. I'm not even gonna mention the alcohol. Could be that but I figured the clonazepam would have covered it and was in no mood to put alcohol in my stomach this past weekend, but the 2 ocassions I did, I guess I was marginally better.
> 
> Anyway, this morning..
> .75mg alprazolam
> 45mg methadone
> Going to get a coffee
> I don't think fucking around with the morning alcohol is a good idea for the foreseeable future.
> 
> At least the sun is out today and my stomach is actually craving something small like a breakfast shake or English muffin.


Try to memorize how bad you feel in a high/sober state TODAY and then if things get worse as time goes on, go to the ER. 

I suspect the corona virus is going to break free and infect most of the US any day now.  

In any case I do hope you feel better soon  did you get the flu this past flu season?  It seems to have wiped out everyone I know including myself for 3-5 weeks and somehow I had it before anyone else I know [had it in December].

They can't just tell you to stay hydrated they have to at least test you for influenza because it's contagious and the CDC wants NUMBERS haha.  I am 100% sure if you are legitimately sick and have the flu (JUST SAY IT IS THE FLU so they take this SERIOUSLY and mention corona virus and how LONG it's gone on for without end)

You can surreptitiously toss a benzo into a water bottle to consume in front of doctors.  Take care of yourself, even if that means medicating like a ROCKSTAR in the ER.  

The last time I was in the ER, true to life story, I belittled, cursed, cussed at, screamed and threatened the doctor until I got the IV lorazepam shot.  YES this works, mostly because I'm very mentally ill and was physically close to death.  The entire staff there MINUS ONE COOL NURSE fucking sucked.  The cool nurse was actually considerate and talked to me and made me feel better.  THE ONLY one person who cared.  The rest of them were just NPC's.  

You'll be OK man, I promise.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cream Gravy? said:


> I use it to treat my IBS. Without a bzd in my system my colon constantly thinks it needs to have a BM. Etizolam/any bzd really helps greatly reduce the fake 'need to poop' feeling I have on the daily.



I think Concerta and Gabapentin is backing me up. Then again, I haven’t been eating much so there’s probably nothing in my tum tum.


----------



## schizopath

Quality porn
40mg meth


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex, 1mg Xanax, pod tea, codeine syrup, good weed.


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

My usual...
55mg methadone

My not usual..
Stopped at McDonald's and grabbed a sausage egg & cheese mcgriddle & large orange juice. I usually stop at a breakfast place on the days I get my take homes, just incase my sugar drops (bc when it drops, it drops super fuckin' fast).

Debating on whether take a nap or stay awake and watch my rerun shows lol


----------



## marley is good

coffee + cigs


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I had 2 and a half Norcos which is 25mg hydrocodone. I’m feeling chill now.

That damn pre-workout I ordered is too strong. They had the nerve to recommend a full scoop.
I took half and my heart was jumping out of my chest, plus the runs. Not fun!!!

So I grabbed the Norcos and thank God I’m relaxed now. Phew!


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Gotta love a rainy Saturday morning, that's a Xanax, codeine, and weed vibe while you're laying in bed that is.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Some good iced coffee (surprisingly good considering how cheap the coffee I used is). Might smoke weed, might not. Got a few things to do today but otherwise a lazy Saturday.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

coffee


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Just one dab.  Only two beers left. Feels like shit without it or benzos in a physical way

Baked though


----------



## Hylight

5mg opioid pop 
strait outta da bug out bag 
damn as if dabs can't help.

i can't. i'm out. ✌
are we serious ! 

i'm goin ta pay for this . . . 
is it time ta bend ova and kiss rr butts foreva


----------



## dankhead88

devilsgospel said:


> Hmm what do those entail


They are SARMs. Performance enhancing drugs that target androgen receptors without the potential risk of severe adverse effects like anabolic steroids, however, they are research chemicals and research is limited and "not approved for human consumption. They are banned in major sports though.

along with RAD140 and LGD4033, I added GW501516 and MK677 along with modafinil.

The GW is an endurance booster and is a PPAR-delta agonist. Makes my running and working out last much longer without feeling tired, and MK677 stimulates the release of growth hormone. They're all research chemicals, with a a grey area in law and not illegal as long as it's not sold for "human consumption". With all the busts in professional athletes getting caught using them might become illegal soon I'm guessing.

Never dealt with PEDs until 4 weeks ago, but wow, I can see why they're enjoyable. I felt like I needed a little boost after laying off the heroin and cocaine, to get back to a "healthy" lifestyle. Not that I condone it hehe. As with all good things, it will always come to an end, which is something I have to keep in mind.


----------



## devilsgospel

dankhead88 said:


> They are SARMs. Performance enhancing drugs that target androgen receptors without the potential risk of severe adverse effects like anabolic steroids, however, they are research chemicals and research is limited and "not approved for human consumption. They are banned in major sports though.
> 
> along with RAD140 and LGD4033, I added GW501516 and MK677 along with modafinil.
> 
> The GW is an endurance booster and is a PPAR-delta agonist. Makes my running and working out last much longer without feeling tired, and MK677 stimulates the release of growth hormone. They're all research chemicals, with a a grey area in law and not illegal as long as it's not sold for "human consumption". With all the busts in professional athletes getting caught using them might become illegal soon I'm guessing.
> 
> Never dealt with PEDs until 4 weeks ago, but wow, I can see why they're enjoyable. I felt like I needed a little boost after laying off the heroin and cocaine, to get back to a "healthy" lifestyle. Not that I condone it hehe. As with all good things, it will always come to an end, which is something I have to keep in mind.



I might look into those. I'm about to start a serious go at a bulking period. It seems daunting after getting off drugs I definitely agree there.


----------



## schizopath

Few cups of tea and a cigarette.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Two cups strong iced coffee. Feeling anxious and down. Not in a great place.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Two cups strong iced coffee again. Less GI pain today, think I had some fried food from a dinner out with family stuck in my system for the past two days.

Gonna dose etizolam later, and then decide if I wana smoke the last of my weed, or perhaps hit up my guy for a sack... not wanting to spend the dough though.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Good and stoned from some dank and feeling some pain relief from 1.5mg etiz


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

55mg methadone

And I wait anywhere from 20 mins to 90 mins before I eat. I dunno why I do that, but I do. 

Hope y'all have a good day


----------



## Cream Gravy?

2 cups weak flavored coffee, strong enough for my purposes though. House sitting for my folks and all they have is flavored or decaf, blech... I like my roast to taste like coffee. This stuff is too sweet and I don’t even add sugar or more than a spoonful or two of milk.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

cup of nice med-strong coffee with sugar and cig
3g kratom
.5mg alprzlm
3 nice hits of ganja

playing hookey today as face is swole and its raining outside for days now... fuck em
lol


Cream Gravy? said:


> all they have is flavored


yeah i tend to dislike flavored coffee or beverages containing alcohol. sucks a** and rarely do i add sugar > black and strong


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Good coffee tastes best when it’s black as a moonless night.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Wow. It always amazes me when people like their coffee black. I need sugar and creamer. Or if there’s no creamer, at least milk. Kudos though!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I do a few spoonful of milk when I do it iced, black when it’s hot.

But really what places like Starbucks sell with all that sugar and dairy, it’s not coffee. I like a good strong bean fresh ground and with a French press. That’s the best way to harness the flavor.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Mmmmm, I miss iced coffee...Haven’t had it in forever.

I usually get caramel flavor.

NEVER at Starbucks! Fuck them!


----------



## likeakite

Suboxone, Gabapentin, nicotine, caffeine and since I live in the Great State of Michigan I had a few bowls of Plushberry


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

likeakite said:


> Suboxone, Gabapentin, nicotine, caffeine and since I live in the Great State of Michigan I had a few bowls of Plushberry



Awww shiat, another Michigander! Plushberry? Did you get that at the recreational weed joint? Seems like you have some good recommendations because I’m clueless about what kind to get.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> I do a few spoonful of milk when I do it iced, black when it’s hot.
> 
> But really what places like Starbucks sell with all that sugar and dairy, it’s not coffee. I like a good strong bean fresh ground and with a French press. That’s the best way to harness the flavor.



One of my guiltiest pleasures is getting one of those drinks from Starbucks lol. Once every few months when nobody else is in line and I'm sure nobody I know is within 500 feet.

Regular hot Starbucks coffee is horrendous though.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I heard Dunkin Donuts has better coffee anyway.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I heard Dunkin Donuts has better coffee anyway.



It's way better. I buy generic breakfast blend though because we live like we're poor in my family.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I mean I drink bulk Folgers coffee I’m not a snob, we have a mr coffee we use most. I have a grinder but we buy the bulk ground cause wife is lazy lol. That stuff I do add a bit of milk, it’s not great tasting. I also like to make that stuff iced cause it’s pretty strong when she makes it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My mom loves Folgers. I prefer Maxwell House. I have a Mr. Coffee too.

I also have a Cuisinart that was a gift to me. I need to buy up some Yerba Mate tea leaves and brew up a huge batch in it like I used to.


----------



## devilsgospel

CoastTwoCoast said:


> My mom loves Folgers. I prefer Maxwell House. I have a Mr. Coffee too.
> 
> I also have a Cuisinart that was a gift to me. I need to buy up some Yerba Mate tea leaves and brew up a huge batch in it like I used to.



Yerba mate is pretty great, haven't had some in a while


----------



## schizopath

2.5mg buprenorphine and some juice. Also cigs.

Waiting for my mate to wake up so I can go pick my amph.


----------



## schizopath

Some coffee and cigs


----------



## TheAzo

Smoked a touch of meth, hopes for productive day. Have friend coming over to co-work, and can't use that stuff in front of her, so that will keep me from moving the dose from "productive" to "recreational/tweaked out", just did a tiny bump of k so I could put the mirror away (probably not enough to consciously feel).... few hits from the nic vape, and choosing between white kratoms to take a 1.5g of. I think I'll go with White Borneo. And oh hell, why not put a few drops of THC tincture under my tongue...


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg buprenorphine
tea
cigs


----------



## jhjhsdi

Good morning world! 

Am off work with a broken rib(s) 
Just woke up, hungover, in pain, so... 

Glass of milk, then... 
330ml Heineken lager 5% necked with;
1000mg vitamin C
Multivitamin
Omega-3
1000mg turmeric and black pepper
3 Cranberry tablets 
1000mg paracetamol with a 16mg codeine bonus 
400mg ibuprofen 
Omeprazole 
60mg XR morphine
200mg tramadol
5mg diazepam 
The scraping of my bag of ketamine crystal, probably about 100mg
Cigarette and float back to bed, where I shall stay for most of the day lol 

Broken ribs suck ass
Fucking wish I had more ket+alcohol lol


----------



## BK38

1000mg Phenibut hcl
500mg Magnesium
French Press Coffee
Ciggies


----------



## schizopath

Fucking tea and cigs. I woke up so early that Im thinking I still got some mania going.


----------



## Effect

Haven't been around much. Went 10 miserable days without benzos and the symptoms sucked. I'll elaborate more later. Walking back from an early trip to the clinic this morning. They're making it so only 10 people can be in the building at a time due to all the Covid19 shit.

45mg methadone
.5mg alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
1mg lorazepam
.2mg clonidines
Nicotine via juul

Talk to you all a little later


----------



## devilsgospel

Effect said:


> Haven't been around much. Went 10 miserable days without benzos and the symptoms sucked. I'll elaborate more later. Walking back from an early trip to the clinic this morning. They're making it so only 10 people can be in the building at a time due to all the Covid19 shit.
> 
> 45mg methadone
> .5mg alprazolam
> 1mg clonazepam
> 1mg lorazepam
> .2mg clonidines
> Nicotine via juul
> 
> Talk to you all a little later



Missed ya bud


----------



## schizopath

Just tea and cigs. In the worst scenario thats all drugs Im having for three more weeks.


----------



## BK38

schizopath said:


> Just tea and cigs. In the worst scenario thats all drugs Im having for three more weeks.



Silver lining is a T-break - so less drugs will hit harder in 3 weeks (y)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Black coffee because people panic bought all the fucking milk. Tasted God awful, I buy cheap ass folgers tubs.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coffee, ciggies and 10g kratom.

1 minute before noon = morning IIRC.


----------



## schizopath

BK38 said:


> Silver lining is a T-break - so less drugs will hit harder in 3 weeks (y)


I like this look on it


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex, 0.5mg Xanax.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Strong iced coffee (we have milk, huzzah). Gonna add in some light dose etiz in an hour or two with some food. Trying to keep from smoking bud as long as I can so I can get some stuff done.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

If we talking just breakie, then I had;
.5mg alzam and few bong hits as I opened my eyes..


----------



## schizopath

Drinking Twining prince of Wales tea which is my fave and smoking load of cigs.


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> Drinking Twining prince of Wales tea which is my fave and smoking load of cigs.


you shouldn't smoke, its not good for you.
cigs. jk.  well its true. 

cut back at least, but it's still not 
very good for your health in all ways.
one of my neighbors a while back 
used to say that cigarettes are worse 
than heroine smak but she chose to quit
the heroine but never could stop from smoking cigarettes no matter how hard she tried.
very destructive. 

omg fkk harm reduction. this is Drug Culture.
sorry. you shouldn't really smoke though it's not good for you. i know stress and trauma. welcome to human race. I'M TRAUMATIZED. you just don't look like someone that smokes. NOW.
oh wait i think i see the plumes. take care of yourself okay.
that plague hits the respiratory really bad too. so many sick and suffering.  ☹ when you have your health, you have everything. PRAYERS.


----------



## schizopath

I know I shouldnt. I wish I could quit it but it feels harder to quit than benzos. Maybe someday.

I dont look like a smoker? Haha, thanks


----------



## Hylight

schizopath said:


> I know I shouldnt. I wish I could quit it but it feels harder to quit than benzos. Maybe someday.
> 
> I dont look like a smoker? Haha, thanks


LOOOOOL Okay. 
you don't see yourself as smokin. Too funny.
but you have to stop smokin. you have to. lol. drug culture. jk.


----------



## schizopath

Lol i see myself as a smoker just thanked for saying i dont look like one. 

Now drinking Coffee


----------



## schizopath

300mg pregabalin
Quality tea
Cigs

Feeling tired but euphoric at the same time.


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

sewerslide.666mg said:


> that's what's up...
> I'm gonna have to get me some at some point...


Haha fam, I got that bottle in my hand!


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

Wilson Wilson said:


> Woke up today with 10mg dex, some strong poppy pod tea, a few sips of codeine syrup, and 1mg etizolam.*THEN I PASSED SOME TO LOONEY*
> 
> Feel fucking brilliant.*Looney is layin face down on the floor chillen!*


Damn fam, pass that bottle! Pass some dex! Let’s get *L.I.T* *L*ife *I*s *T*errific-sorry fam I just jumped in your post, it sounded so good


----------



## Mr.Cmysterious

DopeAMeenFeen said:


> good morning BL'ers!
> Ain't been on here for yearsssss... well, except Monday.
> 
> Having my usual:
> 
> 55mg methadone
> 
> Y'all have a bitchin' day


Did you kick? Tryin to get clean?


----------



## Nightraver

100 mg ox 80 oral 20 insulfated and 2400 mg gabapentin and a fat dooby laden with keef
So far so good


----------



## 6am-64-14m

havent had it yet but if i make it home safe its gonna b coffee, kratom, weed, phenibut, alpraOlam, pregab... etc.
pray i make it home plz
imma call in from work before i start riding.
love  you all


----------



## Nightraver

Just went to get a bag of weed from a dude who owed me a few grams and long story short iv walked away with no weed and 150mg of methadone


----------



## dankhead88

25mg RAD-140, 20mg GW-501516, 200mg Modafinil


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

Nightraver said:


> Just went to get a bag of weed from a dude who owed me a few grams and long story short iv walked away with no weed and 150mg of methadone


dones are fun...


----------



## devilsgospel

^ yeah not a bad tradeoff there


----------



## Cream Gravy?

dankhead88 said:


> 25mg RAD-140, 20mg GW-501516


What in sam heck are those? Cannabinoids or something?


I'm high as a kite right now. 200ug bupre, 1mg etiz, and a nug of weed I found my cat running off with have me feeling so positive. Bupe is such a good anti-depressant.


----------



## FrancisJablonski

Few lines of meth spaced out since early am, bout to dose 60mg morphine xr insufflated


----------



## devilsgospel

FrancisJablonski said:


> Few lines of meth spaced out since early am, bout to dose 60mg morphine xr insufflated



Don't snort morphine you'll waste a lot trust me. You'll net maybe 20mg out of 60.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I remember when I watched Mr. Robot I was like, "Really, he has a nasal morphine abuse problem? Okay, I'm done." lol

Even more nonsensical in today's age, he's an expert hacker, but buys morphine and methadones from some chick off the street? WUT?! Dark web bro... I can't use it but any tech savy guy would.


----------



## devilsgospel

Cream Gravy? said:


> ^I remember when I watched Mr. Robot I was like, "Really, he has a nasal morphine abuse problem? Okay, I'm done." lol



My ex gf watched a bit of that and said he was shooting dope I thought? Slippery slope lol that part would be accurate.

But yeah snorting morphine is on par with snorting xanax, just a waste of drugs and a bunch of fillers in your nose. When I was in like junior year of HS I used to snort this girl's klonopin with her and the girl I ended up dating for like 3 years. That shit was stupid but also really fun.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Only pills I snort are subs, but that's just because the amount of crushed powder I snort is >10mg. I also can't otherwise dose them, I'm too sensitive.


----------



## Nightraver

devilsgospel said:


> ^ yeah not a bad tradeoff there


To be honest iv got a shit load of opiates for the first time in bloody months but absolutely no weed so I'd really rather of has the smoke and railed a few ox


----------



## devilsgospel

Nightraver said:


> To be honest iv got a shit load of opiates for the first time in bloody months but absolutely no weed so I'd really rather of has the smoke and railed a few ox



I do crave weed when I get a good opioid high so I get that for sure.


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

devilsgospel said:


> I do crave weed when I get a good opioid high so I get that for sure.


like icing on the cake...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

mornin fix? then OT cause i got up ~2pm
coffee
phenibut
pregab
weed
nice
think imma make more coffee... anyone care for some?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> mornin fix? then OT cause i got up ~2pm
> coffee
> phenibut
> pregab
> weed
> nice
> think imma make more coffee... anyone care for some?


I'll take a gallon cup please...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coming right up, love
sugar? cream? 
i take mine straight black most of the time but i got shut
honey?


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

PtahTek said:


> coming right up, love
> sugar? cream?
> i take mine straight black most of the time but i got shut
> honey?


i usual just do milk or creamer


----------



## FrancisJablonski

devilsgospel said:


> Don't snort morphine you'll waste a lot trust me. You'll net maybe 20mg out of 60.


I actually ended up parachuting the powder and got a much more desire long lasting high. I was big op addict was clean for almost a year. Till a bout 2 months ago i started meth and ended back up with free morphine last night so I gave in. I used to use 100+ mg several times a day sniffed or oral as im no needler or plugger but now I really dont Have a great tolerance to em so 60mg insufflated can get me going for a long time again and i gotta say i think it varies by person and circumstances. The little orange(60mg)/blue(100mg) circle ms contins? Whatever ones are circle with powder in em. Ive always got a great rush from sniffing them but youre very right its underwhelming and repetitive morphine intranasal used to clog me up fast in any form and in hoping to dose these couple morphs i got slowly to get thru the psychological grip that this very frequent and already a few times out of the most days I've been dazed, problematic over doing of meth since about 2 months ago. Im not sayinf im hooked forever but meth is.such a strong grip on my psyche. It grips me harder than heroin gripped my mind. And i always hated stims. Yet I told myself I was doing meth too much and still denied my better judgement like the addict i am. Sorry for the long post im finally feeling the lyrics-xrflexeril-30mg morphine oral combo for comedown off my last bag of Tina.

But in the name of harm reduction please be careful in whatever cocktails you use and if you know yourself and can identify when You're developing a problematic habit dont swindle yourself and ask for help if u need it. I am trying to gain the will power to ask for help picking myself up out of the hole again. Happy hunting folks


----------



## schizopath

Tea and cigs. Thinking of taking bupre but propably wont since Im already feeling good.


----------



## schizopath

My friend brought me a cider and 300mg pregabalin so just took them. Gonna be a good day.


----------



## Nightraver

devilsgospel said:


> I do crave weed when I get a good opioid l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilsgospel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do crave weed when I get a good opioid high so I get that for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilsgospel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do crave weed when I get a good opioid high so I get that for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I don't get anywhere near the recreational value of my drugs without at least a little weed. It's like nothing other than holding off withdrawal then one joint and bham I'm trashed
Click to expand...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning breakie is always a benzo and weed as my eyes open 
10mg Valium
.5mg alzam
Few bong hits of original Swazi.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

devilsgospel said:


> I do crave weed when I get a good opioid high so I get that for sure.


I personally like ending my daily H use off with a good strong indica strain so I can unwind and sleep


----------



## Nightraver

7am 50mg done oral and 80mg ox insulfated with 1200mg gabapentin. Just now have had my nine am tea with another 1200mg gabapentin and a nice big vape bowl of purple punch weed and enjoying my Saturday morning chilling thinking about maybe washing the car for something for something productive to do


----------



## FrancisJablonski

Home cooked breakfast then a parachute of low dose meth and 40mg morphine


----------



## schizopath

Didnt sleep as well as I would have wanted. Hail delirium. Now drinking tea +++ cigs.


----------



## Hylight

cigs  

edit !  sorry you are having delirium ☹


----------



## schizopath

Dont fear Im not having. But havent slept well enough and been tired like this when I have had them.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Oh shit... it is morning here: 2:15 to be exact
may have an egg smmich and about 900mg pregab, 1mg xan and 1 1/2g phenibut. 
lets get up and see what we have in the cubbards, eh?
time for my mornin fix...................


----------



## Nightraver

Eighty mg insulfated ox 2800mg gabapentin and cigarette about six am in ten minutes going to have a cup of tea with another 20 mg ox till a around lunch time


----------



## 6am-64-14m

so far ~1500mg gabap
2 cups coffee
couple bowls of weed
1.75g phenibut hlc > never did take that dose of pheni yesterday

bout 6 i'll start cheddachez grits., eggs, corned beef hash, toast and maybe bacon. idk yet
errybody invited
4reals
just come over
hmu


----------



## jhjhsdi

Nothing yet. A lie-in. Can't work for 14 days dues to this virus scare. It's going to be;
Cigarette 
Milk to line my stomach
Vitamins/supplements 
Paracetamol 
Naproxen
Some tramadol 
Probably some diazepam too seeing as I'm not at work lol
May aswel get f'd up I guess.... 
Where the ket at?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

~400mg adrafinil


----------



## Nightraver

_So far since six am 100mg ox 70 on waking up insulfated and the rest just now with 2400 gabapentin tetley tea and cigarette. 
Lots of tea actually _


----------



## schizopath

Isnt really the morning anymore but been drinking tea and smoking cigs.


----------



## schizopath

Cigs and tea

So fucking pumped waiting amphetamine


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Some deliciously sub-par Folgers bulk coffee, iced with a bit of milk.

When the wife wakes I'ma weigh out some O-DSMT and take some etiz too, get my motivation on for the final days of packing.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

12mg bromazepam
Few bong hits of chocolope that I got from a friend last night but was barely enough for a joint so bong all the way. Awesome tasting strain with a very hyperactive high. Kept me busy for a while lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

madness00 said:


> ~400mg adrafinil


Do you find it to give you motivation throughout the day and do stuff. Does it takeaway that feeling of being demotivated and that everything just feels like an effort.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Coffeeshroom said:


> Do you find it to give you motivation throughout the day and do stuff. Does it takeaway that feeling of being demotivated and that everything just feels like an effort.



I was in a wicked bad mood and took some, felt a lot better and more motivated yes. I need to try it again at baseline to really get it's good effects.


----------



## Nightraver

Well past morning now but so far two hundred mg ox and 3800mg nuerontin zero weed so far but that's on its way


----------



## Nightraver

Fuck it another 80 ox cos the weed guy will probably not be here till tomorrow see if I can still get a nod


----------



## Hylight

pain relief 

looking for some weedies


----------



## schizopath

Drinking some left over long drinks.


----------



## Nightraver

Seeing as it's a new morning and I had a shit sleep I'm hitting two hundred ox and three thousand six hundred mg gabapentin and see if I can sleep till lunchtime


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre
Tea with sugar and milk
Ciggzzzzzzz


----------



## Nightraver

And today it's been six or seven bowls in the mighty of Canadian kush 100mg ox + 3600 gabapentin have filled up the vape and pre rolled a fatty with the kush and going to take the dog for a good walk.
On the plus side owing to the sheer size of the dog which is a fucking bear I don't think I will have a problem keeping people away


----------



## Hylight

too many dabs

not enough opioids

red bull shots

need some food now


----------



## devilsgospel

150mg pregabalin 
~200mg O-desmethyltramadol
Coffee, green tea and cigs
Lingering 10mg cyclobenzaprine

Nice and toasty doing all my packing


----------



## schizopath

Tea 
Cigs
Porn


----------



## sub21lime

Ahh im back. I cant believe i havent been here on bl in daysss. Im getting 2 weeks of take homes (mmt) at a time until this whole covid thing goes away.

So far this morning~

60mg methadone
Marb black cig
Dab
Taking a shit while i type this.

After shit gonna make some green tea or yerba mate with some ashwagandha root


----------



## schizopath

Took the rest of my amphetamines; about 100mg. Gotta walk to shop soon.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

since its almost 1 am
.5mg alp
5mg cyclo
weed


sub21lime said:


> Ahh im back.... Taking a shit while i type this.


----------



## goaskalex

a blister pack of benadryl, half a bottle of off-brand NyQuil, and my last cigarette.

the whole nod squad got laid off over corona so no more expensive illicit drug binges. :''')


----------



## Hylight

the usual, 
dabs


----------



## BK38

1200mg Phenibut
Mocha
Cigs
Wish I had some hash or grass...


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Sippin' on some iced coffee with a splash of whole milk. Gonna read some chapters of my Bible then probably take 1mg etiz with some light breakfast.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> Wish I had some hash or grass...


You and me both man. That's what's pissed me off most about this virus... can't get ahold of my dealer and can't go find a new one at the pub


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> You and me both man. That's what's pissed me off most about this virus... can't get ahold of my dealer and can't go find a new one at the pub



Feel you, I'm in small town France. Was visiting mom in small town France and next thing I know... At least my mom is awesome


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> Feel you, I'm in small town France. Was visiting mom in small town France and next thing I know... At least my mom is awesome


Yeah, it has been a lesson in learning to entertain myself while sober again. Coming out of the weed haze, I hadn't realized just how lazy I had become -_-


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> Yeah, it has been a lesson in learning to entertain myself while sober again. Coming out of the weed haze, I hadn't realized just how lazy I had become -_-



Well, for me, I did 3 months totally sober, with absolutely nada (including alcohol - just cigs) then went down to visit mum from Amsterdam. So I'm kinda glad I was dried out good n proper. Got a little fucked up with the local kids on booze, pot and a lil' acid for a month or so....then Corona happened. Still dealing with dat Cabin Fever though.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> Well, for me, I did 3 months totally sober, with absolutely nada (including alcohol - just cigs) then went down to visit mum from Amsterdam. So I'm kinda glad I was dried out good n proper. Got a little fucked up with the local kids on booze, pot and a lil' acid for a month or so....then Corona happened. Still dealing with dat Cabin Fever though.


I'm lucky in that I'm a drug hoarder and a shut-in, so I've got enough psychedelics to trip a lifetime away and I enjoy the isolation lol. Just wish I had some weed or hash to kick in the visuals or mellow out post trip. I've noticed the visuals are never as strong without some THC to blast off.


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> I'm lucky in that I'm a drug hoarder and a shut-in, so I've got enough psychedelics to trip a lifetime away and I enjoy the isolation lol. Just wish I had some weed or hash to kick in the visuals or mellow out post trip. I've noticed the visuals are never as strong without some THC to blast off.



Noice. Ship me some acid? (jk, I know the rules). But yes, the ganja always kicks it into high gear. I've only messed with Mushies, LSD and Ket as far as Psychs go. What do you have in your treasure trove? hehe


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> Noice. Ship me some acid? (jk, I know the rules). But yes, the ganja always kicks it into high gear. I've only messed with Mushies, LSD and Ket as far as Psychs go. What do you have in your treasure trove? hehe


The list is too long for me to recall... every 2C-x aside from 2C-I, DMT, 5-meo-DMT, DPT, 4-AcO-DMT, ALD-52, LSD, MXE, 2F-Ket, some N2O (but my cracker broke  ) an assortment of uppers, downers, screamers, laughers, and at least a 8 bottles of a variety of liquor. What's funny is I rarely take anything from the collection... I just have that collector/hoarder mindset. I collect a number of things outside drugs as well. Old school video game gear, vinyl records, huge collection of DVDs and Blurays. I collect lol. I'm very OCD, everything is organized, labelled, and alphabetized.

Someday, if I had a son or daughter,  I'd give them my collection for their 21st birthday, but my wife and I aren't exactly rich nor do we actually want kids... so I imagine it'll be interesting for the lawyers to dig through this stuff after we're gone 

Some call me crazy. I call it healthy precautions


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> The list is too long for me to recall... every 2C-x aside from 2C-I, DMT, 5-meo-DMT, DPT, 4-AcO-DMT, ALD-52, LSD, MXE, 2F-Ket, some N2O (but my cracker broke  ) an assortment of uppers, downers, screamers, laughers, and at least a 8 bottles of a variety of liquor. What's funny is I rarely take anything from the collection... I just have that collector/hoarder mindset. I collect a number of things outside drugs as well. Old school video game gear, vinyl records, huge collection of DVDs and Blurays. I collect lol. I'm very OCD, everything is organized, labelled, and alphabetized.
> 
> Someday, if I had a son or daughter,  I'd give them my collection for their 21st birthday, but my wife and I aren't exactly rich nor do we actually want kids... so I imagine it'll be interesting for the lawyers to dig through this stuff after we're gone
> 
> Some call me crazy. I call it healthy precautions



I can respect the mentality. I've done 2C-b out of that whole shebang (besides the N20 n LSD obv). I think we'd get along actually - a bit of yin to your yang n vice versa. I'm just curious. How old are you dude? (Also, I appreciate the Hunter ST ref  )


----------



## Effect

Hey guys. Hope everyone is safe. Had another week with no benzos and held out as long as I could, but caved and bought some clonazepam a few days back.

I'm gonna make sure I start checking in here daily again because I felt empty not posting here every morning as has been part of my routine for the better part of a decade. The withdrawal symptoms just simply fuck with your head in ways that are hard to comprehend unless you've been through them.

I finally got my weeks take homes and today was my day to go in an pick mine up. Being able to split dose is great.

60mg methadone
1.25mg alprazolam
.5mg clonazepam
Nicotine via juul

Need to get some caffeine in me.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> I can respect the mentality. I've done 2C-b out of that whole shebang (besides the N20 n LSD obv). I think we'd get along actually - a bit of yin to your yang n vice versa. I'm just curious. How old are you dude? (Also, I appreciate the Hunter ST ref  )


I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20. I'm a pretty chill dude, I get along with anyone who doesn't say rude shit to me, unless I know them well and its in jest


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Effect said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is safe. Had another week with no benzos and held out as long as I could, but caved and bought some clonazepam.
> 
> I'm gonna make sure I start checking in here daily again because I felt empty not posting here every morning as has been part of my routine for the better part of a decade. The withdrawal symptoms just simply fuck with your head in ways that are hard to comprehend unless you've been through them.
> 
> I finally got my weeks take homes and today was my day to go in an pick mine up. Being able to split dose is great.
> 
> 60mg methadone
> 1.25mg alprazolam
> .5mg clonazepam
> Nicotine via juul
> 
> Need to get some caffeine in me.


Good to see you Effect. I had honestly started to wonder if something had happened to you


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20. I'm a pretty chill dude, I get along with anyone who doesn't say rude shit to me, unless I know them well and its in jest



Yeah, even when a mf is rude to me, nowadays I seek to understand why that mf is acting out as opposed to getting testy or judge-y. I've just entered my 30s myself, just curious to see the ages of the ppl I align with. I think insults thrown in jest are part of the foundation of any good relationship - You fuck


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> I think insults thrown in jest are part of the foundation of any good relationship - You fuck


I do too you old bastard   

I used to think age had a lot to do with wisdom and agree-ability, but as I get older, I meet more and more people who are both wise beyond their years and much less wise than people significantly younger than they are. It's not about how old you are in the end, it all comes down to whether or not a person understands that there's a world that exists outside the self.


----------



## BK38

I've lived a thousand lives man and I definitely agree - age does not equate to wisdom (also, if that agree-ability pun was on purpose I love you even more).


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> I've lived a thousand lives man and I definitely agree - age does not equate to wisdom (also, if that agree-ability pun was on purpose I love you even more).


It wasn't on purpose... now I feel dumb


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> It wasn't on purpose... now I feel dumb



Still love there, just - a point or two from your Harry Potter house of choice.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> Still love there, just - a point or two from your Harry Potter house of choice.


I’m lactose intolerant - I’m a Hufflepuff!


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> I’m lactose intolerant - I’m a Hufflepuff!



More of a make my own magic kinda guy, but if you're gonna go with the magical archetypes - 1 part Ravenclaw, 2 parts Gryffindor and a dash of Slytherin for moi.


----------



## devilsgospel

I never got into Harry Potter but I like the snake one

OT 2g kratom and a really good cup of coffee

I need to find something to do before I start eating my stash of Lyrica and O-DSMT like I've been doing the last 3 days


----------



## Cream Gravy?

BK38 said:


> More of a make my own magic kinda guy, but if you're gonna go with the magical archetypes - 1 part Ravenclaw, 2 parts Gryffindor and a dash of Slytherin for moi.


I'm referencing a youtube video lol I'm not really into Harry Potter:


----------



## BK38

Cream Gravy? said:


> I'm referencing a youtube video lol I'm not really into Harry Potter:



Don't worry, I'm not some HP freak, but I did read all the books. Because, I am a fucking nerd, but I've also always been too handsome and got too much pussy to be classified as such. But at heart. Nerdtastic mf here


----------



## Cream Gravy?

^I read the books too man, everyone did. Plus I mean who doesn't have a crush on Emma Watson?

I am a nerd though, I just think Harry Potter is sub-par fantasy. I'm more of a Star Wars, Lord of the Rings type guy.


----------



## Xorkoth

BK38 said:


> Don't worry, I'm not some HP freak, but I did read all the books. Because, I am a fucking nerd, but I've also always been too handsome and got too much pussy to be classified as such. But at heart. Nerdtastic mf here



I was totally a nerd growing up and am at heart.  A source of shame back then, a source of pride now.  Nerds make the coolest adults.

I have only read some of the Harry Potter books though.  Fantasy is my favorite genre to read though.  Best I've ever read (and am re-reading now) is the Malazan Book of the Fallen series.  Hands down.


----------



## BK38

Xorkoth said:


> I was totally a nerd growing up and am at heart.  A source of shame back then, a source of pride now.  Nerds make the coolest adults.
> 
> I have only read some of the Harry Potter books though.  Fantasy is my favorite genre to read though.  Best I've ever read (and am re-reading now) is the Malazan Book of the Fallen series.  Hands down.



Not familiar, but I suspect I'll need more literature in the coming days...


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah for sure.  It's an epic fantasy series by Steven Erikson, 10 books, on average about 1000 pages each.  I've read all manner of epic fantasy and they're my favorite, they're challenging because his world in no way resembles anyone else's and you get plopped into the middle of the story, and you have to figure out what's going on and what the fuck they're talking about.  The language is beautiful and poetic, and it is absurd that someone could be as creative as he is to even come up with such an immense story and richly realized world/universe.


----------



## Nightraver

Started with my usual 100mg





Xorkoth said:


> Yeah for sure.  It's an epic fantasy series by Steven Erikson, 10 books, on average about 1000 pages each.  I've read all manner of epic fantasy and they're my favorite, they're challenging because his world in no way resembles anyone else's and you get plopped into the middle of the story, and you have to figure out what's going on and what the fuck they're talking about.  The language is beautiful and poetic, and it is absurd that someone could be as creative as he is to even come up with such an immense story and richly realized world/universe.


You should give the David eddings series called the ellene series if you like fantasy science fiction it's almost as good as Tolkien


----------



## SeeMeNoWiHiDE

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread.
> 
> Sex, sweat sauna, then mango ceylon tea and green tea, and then a bowl of hash. It was a good day today.


Cocaine kept lines up beside the bed, grab it do 1 or 2 all of a sudden jump right up go have a cigarette go do another line have a shower do another go about my day with more and more and if they twisted me too much straight vodka then back to level


----------



## schizopath

Some coffee and tea. Eagerly waiting for the ket which I should get by monday.


----------



## schizopath

Got some tea waiting and gonna go smoke a cig now.


----------



## schizopath

Woke up at around 3pm. Smoked cig, put some tea on and snorted 100mg of amphetamine.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

600mg gabapentin
2g kratom
half cup coffee
cig
weed


----------



## Delsyd

5-6g Kratom
A bowl of CBD bud 
100mg caffeine pill
25mg noopept 
And bunch of vitamins and supplements


----------



## Xorkoth

150mg caffeine, ~20mg noopept.  Hey Delsyd.


----------



## Delsyd

I’m so glad it’s Friday. That means I can do real drugs for the next couple days.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm waiting for my real drugs to arrive... I long for them.  I mean I have lots of real psychedelics, I just don't fancy tripping as I'm trying to use drugs to escape the tedium of staying home and every day being the same.  Looking forward to my stims and DCK arriving.


----------



## dankhead88

Cream Gravy? said:


> What in sam heck are those? Cannabinoids or something?
> 
> 
> I'm high as a kite right now. 200ug bupre, 1mg etiz, and a nug of weed I found my cat running off with have me feeling so positive. Bupe is such a good anti-depressant.


RAD-140 and GW-501516 are research chemicals and performance enhancing drugs.

RAD-140 is a SARM that acts like anabolic steroids with virtually little to none of the side effects that steroids have like ball shrinkage, balding, and gyno, and prostate enlargement(anecdotally) and GW is a PPAR-Delta agonist, which increases endurance. Helps me lift more with less recovery and run longer and sometimes faster.


----------



## schizopath

Few cigs and 0.8mg of bupre


----------



## jhjhsdi

Tobacco. 
All out of drugs(and money) for now. 
Probably for the best... I've been hammering at least 10g of ket every day recently. My bladder is jumping for joy


----------



## Gaffy

Xorkoth said:


> I'm waiting for my real drugs to arrive... I long for them.  I mean I have lots of real psychedelics, I just don't fancy tripping as I'm trying to use drugs to escape the tedium of staying home and every day being the same.  Looking forward to my stims and DCK arriving.


Same here haha, one package got stuck for 3 weeks and should've arrived a while ago, is in delivery since april's fools.. The other should arrive wednesday. BENDER INCOMIIING!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Had some coffee today, that's it. I like having it iced since it becomes  sort of like an extended release drug that way, and I sip  on it over an hour rather than chugging it down when it's hot.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Delsyd said:


> I’m so glad it’s Friday. That means I can do real drugs for the next couple days.



Haha woke up thinking it was a work day, then worked out it's still bank holiday here in the UK for Easter Monday, so I'mma blaze up all day and since the markets are open today and I have no work let's see if I can't make some money.

As for my morning fix:

10mg dex, 1mg clonazepam, few hits of GSC off my vape.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coffee
3g kratom
600mg gabap
300mg pregab
.5mg alp
~15mg oxy
weed (got some fire ass weed this time. usually it's all good but disonanothaleva.
cig


----------



## Delsyd

A few puffs of CBD and .17g of mushrooms (microdose)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4g kratom
1.5g phenibut
coffee
cig
weed


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

8 grams Red Maeng Da Kratom and Thai Green Vein Kratom mixed

600 mg Gabapentin 

Caffeine


----------



## Delsyd

I smoked a bowl of hemp plus a few grams of kratom and a mushroom microdose.
Also a bunch of supplements: lions mane, noopept, maca, a multivitamin, fish oil, elderberry gummies, ashwaghanda and L-dopa


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Took .5mg alpraz at around 5am to get my gut to shut up and go back to sleep till about 7:30am. Gonna take 1mg etizolam now as it's yelling at me for eating food again. Pretty sure I'll be stuck on benzos the rest of my life, basically as a chronic pain patient. I'm too young for this shit...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Mostly its the following:

wake and bake
benzo
coffee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i get this thread confused with how high are you
my am fix
15mg oxy
weed
coffee
cig

ate an egg sammich and got sick
fu** eggs for a while; just get that way sometimes


----------



## MsDiz

PtahTek said:


> i get this thread confused with how high are you
> my am fix
> 15mg oxy
> weed
> coffee
> cig
> 
> ate an egg sammich and got sick
> fu** eggs for a while; just get that way sometimes


Man, fuck eggs period! I got salmonella from an egg and it damn near killed me. Eggs suck!!!!!


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Because of my ADHD my morning fix is 15 mg of Amphetaminesulfate. But it's still medicine, I don't abuse it. I'm on Escitalopram for a few weeks because one of my colleague decided to mob me very hard and even tough I have a big mouth it's bothering me a lot. 


JJ


----------



## Ganjcat

Heroin and same tommorow morning let the good times roll thought I would treat my girlfriend who is my girlfriend to a takeaway just chilling(with my girlfriend) watching MMA wre boxing workd championship


----------



## Ganjcat

PrincessDiz said:


> Man, fuck eggs period! I got salmonella from an egg and it damn near killed me. Eggs suck!!!!!


Careful don't say the wrong thing in front of ptah tank he will think you've 'flipped'


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg of bupre and some cigs. Propably getting ketamine today! FUCKING HYPE!


----------



## Ganjcat

I just had the best most satisfying shit of my life not the best besr actually on second thoughts defo not but it's up their in the top5... It's 5am in UK(I just woke up) I love getting up early my late great grandad even on his last birthday (94) went sleep strictly at 7 then gets up at 4:30 am - 5 am feeds ash god I miss them both and his house god damn I miss grandads house and him sharing his Sunday dinner with me me and my mum used to live their just me, her and grandad this was when I was really little instead of baby milk grandad used to put tea in my baby bottle and Chuck it up over the fence if I didn't get my tea I wouldn't cry I hardly ever cried or annoyed my parents apparently even at night but I would let him know I was distressed he really was an amazing guy he lived through ww2 as well unfortunately just after this he caught bowel cancer barely survived and also all his muscle was gone as was his physique overall he still had they Irish fire in his belly though.. until his very last day if you are reading this grandad thank you for the yearly skeggnwss family holidays you always paid for thank you for always making sure I had something to open on Christmas and my birthday and mostly rest in peace may God look over you and through you watch over me.

Btw this is the day he died the day we decided to pull the plug because grandad would have committed suicide before he would ever be in a wheelchair dependant on others he was just to proud and independent an example of a true gentlemen from over nine generations ago he used to use his belt, and buckle to beat my mum as a kid if she missbehaved never did anything like that to me though


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

.5g alzam
6mg bromazepam
Joint Swazi
coffee

@Ganjcat my condolences


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

Mr.Cmysterious said:


> Did you kick? Tryin to get clean?



I been in MMT for 4 years, in December it'll be 5 years.  I was in active addiction for almost 20 years. Looking back now, I can't believe I hadn't died or ended up in prison/jail. III îoo km tmmy
Tt


----------



## JoEhJoEh

4 mg Etizolam
4 mg Diclazepam
2 small lines of Cocaine
1 coffee


----------



## schizopath

Woke up at around 17:30 and took 1mg of bupre. Got tea now too and gonna smoke my second cig of the day (!!)


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2mg Etizolam
1coffee with Vanillasirup


----------



## jhjhsdi

IM Ketamine and XR Morphine. Goes really nice together I must have got the timing perfect they seemed to really synergize today.
Really taking the edge off the start of the weekend/easing me into the hangover nicely lol I had cocaine+ketamine up the nose, cider+vodka in the belly Friday night with only 4 hours sleep then all day yesterday sniffed ket until the eve then started drinking again and had a few hits IV, with a few 275mg pregabs and some more lines of ket, and a couple lines of them mixed together lol. Haven't slept yet but probably will soon. Ran out of drugs now. Apart from 1 more morphine tab and actually just remembered I got 3 zopiclones downstairs. I was clean for 9 days (not including booze) before Friday. Trying to keep the usage down during recent lockdown as the previous weeks I was being very heavy on the ket lol
Can't wait to go back to work


----------



## schizopath

Some darjeelin tea and some cigs


----------



## schizopath

Tea, cigs and now drinking a ED energy drink


----------



## DopeAMeenFeen

55mg methadone
Some vanilla wafer cookies
Some Cheetos (yay for shitty breakfast choices lmao)
Smoked like 3 cigs so far but been vaping more than smoking.

Im also putting together this 6 cubed stand.... finally after having it for months lol. Im a procrastinator


----------



## whataboutheforests

A couple percs
a coffee
and a grilled cheese


----------



## schizopath

Could only sleep two hours so just poured myself some good tea. Gonna now go smoke my second cig of the morning.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2 mg Clonazepam
1 mg Etizolam


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Just had a few bong hits of transkei. Semi stoned. Trying to decide what im going to use for the rest of the day as its my two mates bday and they invited me for a braai on the DL cause of the lockdown.


----------



## schizopath

Snorted a 1.4mg of bupre and gonna go smoke me a cig


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 50mg pregabalin, 0.5mg clonazepam, bit of weed.


----------



## Bonch

Hella kratom
Tumeric, ginger, pepper ect (Golden milk)
Omega 3,d3,b12, rishi chagga mush blend 
Triple shot from starbuck
Animal crossing, supermega cast, simping on onlyfans


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre, tea and cigs as usual. Feeling like the smooth criminal.


----------



## MsDiz

My usual pain killer this morning but finding the quick release tablets are making me super nauseous all of a sudden! It annoyeth me.


----------



## Vinnie77

Today it was 40mg Oxycontin and 20 minutes later breakfast and coffee


----------



## BK38

1200mg Phenibut
Bout to get stuck into a bit of booze
Tea n ciggies
This is getting old... I just want a bit of pot


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Haven't posted in a while so I figured I'd check in on the thread. I', still doing the same buprenorphine as a pain killer thing. 500mcg x 3 a day for the time being. Other than that FINALLY (a couple weeks) got some concentrate & edibles back in. Well I got em in on Monday (Perfect Timing Date Wise!  ) but I digress. I've been eating a gummy every few hours this morning. Got a bit of a variety of packages this time. Hopefully it'll make for an entertaining evening. Other than that hitting up a few dabs to get the day rolling. Excellent quality this time. They have a wonderful citrus taste. Very pleasant. My guy generally seems to use glass jars as opposed to silicone as of late. Though some can get stuck under the lip if you're not careful it seems to be a good storage method. (y)

Besides the fact that I dropped my tool behind the stove & the dab rig / bong I have setup I feel is relatively inefficient compared to just using a honey straw so I just use a honey straw most of the time. Sadly enough it broke the other day & I need to order a new one. In the meantime though it's somewhat convenient & seems less wasteful to not even have to transfer it & just dab right out of the container. Speaking of it's time to go do a couple & get some shit done.


----------



## schizopath

Some good old metalcore, cigs and a monster energy "the doctor".


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex, 1mg clonazepam, 50mg pregabalin.


----------



## Xorkoth

A bit of caffeine, gonna take some phenibut in a little while.  Drank a bunch yesterday and feeling not great, not too bad though, mostly I'm concerned that I won't be under my legal driving limit (0.04%) when I need to leave around 11:30, I have a breathalyzer interlock device for a few more months.  Although I quit drinking about 11:30 last night, but it can take surprisingly long to get below .04 I've found.


----------



## schizopath

Tea and cigs like a filthy casual


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 10mg diaz, 0.5mg clonaz.

Feeling nice, missed having the nice warm diaz.


----------



## schizopath

2mg of bupre to get the day started. Propably gonna go buy some food and energy drinks and maybe even a few long drinks.


----------



## nznity

6 am, coffee, pentin 900mg so farrrrrrr


----------



## 6am-64-14m

chocolate boost supplement drink
coffee
kratom
weed
cig

gonna do bacon, eggs, grits and toast at the proper hour... sunrise. then pass the fu** out.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

chocolate boost supplement drink
coffee
kratom
weed
cig

gonna do bacon, eggs, grits and toast at the proper hour... sunrise. then pass the fu** out.


----------



## schizopath

Cigs and tea. Propably snorting all the bupre I have left real soon. Slept okayish so all good.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

these days it's just coffee and cigarettes but I've never been a big fan of sobriety so it'll most likely be short lived


----------



## schizopath

Energy drink and cigs. Pretty fucking tired from the binge but just cleaned my apartment.


----------



## bamos

200mg Tramadol, for a bit more serotonin and energy in the morning.
2mg Clonazepam
80mg Oxyconode nasal
2 cups of Gyokuro green tea
Magnesium, high CBD capsules, Ashwagandha

I wish everyone a fantastic start to the week.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

1 joint Swazi
400mg gabapentim
5mg valium
1 cup of coffee


----------



## nznity

600mg pentin and some tea. 400mg Carbamazepine to stabilize myself.
No hard drugs today


----------



## nznity

Coffeeshroom said:


> 1 joint Swazi
> 400mg gabapentim
> 5mg valium
> 1 cup of coffee


that sounds hella fine to start your dayy wooooot


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

kratom gaba cigs coffee weed in a bit


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

What has become the usual it seems. 750 mcg bupeprenorphine & a joint. In this case 'El Chapo OG'. Nothing to exciting today.


----------



## bamos

150mg Tramadol
6mg Bromazepam
1mg Clonazepam
80mg Oxycodone
2 cups of Yerba Mate tee
Ginger root extract, high CBD capsules, Magnesium


----------



## JoEhJoEh

10 mg Eti
2 small lines of cocaine


----------



## 4meSM

3,2g of red thai kratom
A smoothie with peanut butter and 2 bananas.

Had a hard time sleeping last night due to taking meth way too late and having a low tolerance. I think I fell asleep between 3 and 4am but the good thing is that I'm still working from home and can pretty much manage my time however I want (within reason).


----------



## kinkyjohn

Had a supply bump and was deliberately sitting in withdrawal for 3 days so I could have a massively awesome hit when I scored some H this morning. God I love that feeling so much .. I've got an untouched bag of meth even through I haven't slept for 3 days.

Nodding .. I forgot you could nod when you took H.


----------



## schizopath

0.1g joint. Now waiting on that bupre.


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre


----------



## bamos

woke up not feeling very well so I had to act immediately.
60mg Oxycodone nasal
200mg Tramadol liquid form
0.25mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
high CBD oil


----------



## schizopath

Tea and cigs


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 20mg tianeptine, 5mg diazepam, 0.5mg clonazepam.

Also planning to throw some DHC into the mix but wanting to experiment a little with this tianeptine on its own first, redosing a little throughout the day to see where it gets me. Over the weekend I only took it with other opiates also in my system.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Not the complete norm

Whiskey and H


----------



## schizopath

3g gabapentin down. Tryna flip my gabas for stimulants or opiates or whatever fuck this.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

10mg dex, 10mg diazepam, 0.5mg clonazepam, 10mg tianeptine, 120mg DHC.

Found that tolerance builds so fast to tianeptine it's pointless to use on its own but it does still synergise nicely with other opiates so I'm just chucking it on top of my DHC doses while I have it.

Also been having weird vivid dreams, not nightmares necessarily but very strange, memorable, and vivid, which is something that's probably coming from the TCA activity of the tianeptine in higher doses so keeping it low dose and just using it as potentiator until I run out.


----------



## the_ketaman

Just had 3mg Xanax with my coffee. Last night was spent IV'ing speed(not crystal) and I'm still awake, not feeling bad though.
About to have around 0.2g of excellent brown heroin to top off my morning along with a few bongs of nice pot. 
The sun is shining and I couldn't be happier


----------



## the_ketaman

Just had my morning shot of heroin but I have Xanax, weed and later on I'll have some cocaine which is a drug I don't really do but I'm going for the most hedonistic few days I can. But instead of shooting the coke I'll rock it up and smoke it.


----------



## whataboutheforests

15 mgs oxy, iced coffee, and a couple hits of live resin


----------



## BK38

10mg Hydrocodone
1200mg Phenibut
4 small Heineken beers (so far)

Nice start to the morning, esp because the hydrocodone was a random find from an ancient stash and I am basically opiate naive after not having them for ages  Happy Friday!


----------



## Specified

Cappuchino from the pink lady bar in Italy. They let me out the psych ward lol


----------



## schizopath

Sweating bullocks. Drinking an energy drink on top of that. Saw the new Tenet trailer and was hit with undeniable feels cause it was such an spectacle.


----------



## Majiktouch

10 mg Norco
150 mg Lyrica
Grandaddy Purp
Starting up the dragon before work
There is more than Folgers in my cup!
Good Morning Ya'll


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> They let me out the psych ward lol


Dont let it become your fucking home like many weaker schizophrenics do


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> Dont let it become your fucking home like many weaker schizophrenics do


I don't know what the fuck to say. you know why and what happened and what is happening, You know exactly what's happening.


----------



## schizopath

But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


----------



## Wilson Wilson

12mg bromazepam
10mg dex
Weed

Already it's a good Friday ❤


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


Yes you do know WHY it is happening..........What about why it is happening? you and me both know


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


in the words of shady.......you hear me, answer me. PM me bromaz


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4g kratom in two doses
.5g phenibut
600mg gabap
coffee
cig
couple puffs of weed


----------



## JoEhJoEh

3,4 small lines of cocaine


----------



## Specified

Specified said:


> Yes you do know WHY it is happening..........What about why it is happening? you and me both know


Yes you do know WHY it is happening..........What about why it is happening? you and me both know


----------



## 6am-64-14m

What was your breakfast this morning @Specified ?
Had some more kratom and weed
feelin fairly chill but would _love _a blue bar atm


----------



## Specified

PtahTek said:


> What was your breakfast this morning @Specified ?
> Had some more kratom and weed
> feelin fairly chill but would _love _a blue bar atm


someone cares about me  and daisy  I had.........I dunno what I had lol benzos catching up gotta take a break...........finish this last bag and never buy again if i can buy off the dn cos its mad cheap 225 for a gram


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Specified said:


> I dunno what I had lol benzos catching up....


Yeah they fuck with my memory as well as my appetite. I do not care to eat on benzos but if I do I probably wouldn't be able to recall with any real speed; may take a minute to remember anything. lol indeed
If I lay off the memories eventually come back and issues with remembering seem to crinkle out. It's kinda like weed to me. Short term mem is askew but after over 40yrs of smoking it is only temporary IME. ~30yrs of benzo usage and like I say: If I lay off memory is sharp as a freakin katana created by the precious yeti.


----------



## Specified

PtahTek said:


> Yeah they fuck with my memory as well as my appetite. I do not care to eat on benzos but if I do I probably wouldn't be able to recall with any real speed; may take a minute to remember anything. lol indeed
> If I lay off the memories eventually come back and issues with remembering seem to crinkle out. It's kinda like weed to me. Short term mem is askew but after over 40yrs of smoking it is only temporary IME. ~30yrs of benzo usage and like I say: If I lay off memory is sharp as a freakin katana created by the precious yeti.


Years ago I used to take Piracetam with em and my memory was magic! it came back. I saw a post on here mentioning there going to but piracetam but I thought it would be against the rules plus ive already had about 7 infractions 48 hr bans lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Specified said:


> 7 infractions 48 hr bans lol



Smoking more weed....
Ya know when I first started phenibut dude sent me some of what you mentioned and a couple other samples and after reading up on them tossed them in the bin.
Not saying the substances were garbage but I cose phenibut to curb other substance cravings not to just start piling chems up and getting off track.
Gonna have more coffee and kratom. BRB
One


----------



## Specified

PtahTek said:


> Smoking more weed....
> Ya know when I first started phenibut dude sent me some of what you mentioned and a couple other samples and after reading up on them tossed them in the bin.
> Not saying the substances were garbage but I cose phenibut to curb other substance cravings not to just start piling chems up and getting off track.
> Gonna have more coffee and kratom. BRB
> One


I never liked phenibut. I only took it if I had no other drugs..........damn i;m such a junkie........the needle will be next...........big day tomorrow so gotta be all chill on heroin


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Specified said:


> the needle will be next


Wouldn't recommend it but we gonna do what we gonna do I spose. IME/O it is not what it is all hyped about. The _needle _fixation has it's own draw, though, I think. These days I stick to mostly thing I can either smoke or take orally. Hate caked up shit in my nose, do not care to suitcase anything and the needle... well, lets just say I don't trust it anymore.
had to go through that *stage once and guess got what I needed and put it away on a dusty shelf.
OT:
Add 2g more kratome
more coffee
sugar
nuttybar (lil deb   )
mo weed


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Specified said:


> I never liked phenibut. I only took it if I had no other drugs..........damn i;m such a junkie........the needle will be next...........big day tomorrow so gotta be all chill on heroin



Specified, please don't even think about needles when it comes to drugs....please   

JJ


----------



## Specified

JoEhJoEh said:


> Specified, please don't even think about needles when it comes to drugs....please
> 
> JJ


Na i'll never go on the needle (that's what they all say)


----------



## deficiT

Per usual knocked back my head meds:
10mg escitalopram
15mg d-amphetamine
40mg oxycodone
Tokes on the bowl

I had just moved at the beginning of March right when all the covid stuff started picking up. I've been on voluntary unemployment from work now for a couple weeks. It's been difficult to get into a routine, I'm so used to the alarm going off and structuring everything around my workday. 

It seems now I have so much more freedom but I'm just not sure how to utilize it yet? I know for sure I still have so much to do to turn my place into a proper pad, but idk where to start. Oh well, relaxation is what I've truly needed so I'm appreciating that for now.


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


----------



## schizopath




----------



## deficiT

wannaspotofteayolandiaayyy


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


>


But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


----------



## schizopath

Specified said:


> But do I know WHY it is happening? I know when it is happening. I know how it is happening. What about why it is happening?


I would bet my money on it happening cause you pissed off the universe by wiping back to front


----------



## Specified

schizopath said:


> I would bet my money on it happening cause you pissed off the universe by wiping back to front


ON WHAT HAPPENING? and when such thing is happening.......and how is it happening


----------



## deficiT

Probably ain't shit happening tbh


----------



## Specified

shroomyboom said:


> Probably ain't shit happening tbh


wat the? who are you


----------



## deficiT

Specified said:


> wat the? who are you



Just the dude on the other side of the screen homie. Inquiring minds like to know what's happening as well but y'all talking in circles.


----------



## Specified

nothing will happen if i can help it


----------



## deficiT

That's the spirit


----------



## Specified

poor form......yep you get ripped off you smash ON em online since you cant find em cos there.......well.............DEAD lol......too bad


----------



## Hylight

i'm starting out with
Elevated Toasted Cinnamon Bar = 100mg THC
(ELEVATED)
1/10th

. . . and finally Pizza YAY ☺


----------



## Ganjcat

Nothing except a few ciggies off my grandma however I have just picked up now 3.5 so I'm all good for some reason throughput my drug use I always try to use the smallest amounts possible so as to save some but this is counter productive with h as it will just frazzle I'm just waiting for the ganjaman now so I can get some chronic og ill give my poor grandma some spliffs as well even though she's not sopposed to smoke anymore she just cant fight the cravings


----------



## Ganjcat

Hylight said:


> i'm starting out with
> Elevated Toasted Cinnamon Bar = 100mg THC
> (ELEVATED)
> 1/10th
> 
> . . . and finally Pizza YAY ☺


I love your childish laid back style like you got lots of energy reminds me of me before I realized how fucked my life is beware sister it will happen to you to


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Energy drink and cigs. Pretty fucking tired from the binge but just cleaned my apartment.


I just noticed shadow Moses in ur info so ur a mgs fan awesome did u ever play mgo 2 on ps3 one of the best online multiplayers ever made


----------



## deficiT

^^ seconded on MGS being a great series. Never finished 3 or played 4 though sadly


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Tbh, you can always refuse to get psychotic. Works for me everytime it works which is sometimes but more like often almost almost.


Omg we are so alike bro


----------



## Ganjcat

shroomyboom said:


> ^^ seconded on MGS being a great series. Never finished 3 or played 4 though sadly


The only reason I played mgs4 was for the multiplayer man I killed so many of my team mates I was quite infamous back in the day think I still got all the death threats from my online victimes so.ewhere good times :D


----------



## schizopath

Ganjcat said:


> Omg we are so alike bro


I know


----------



## Specified

poor form......yep you get ripped off you smash ON em online since you cant find em cos there.......well.............DEAD lol......too bad


----------



## bamos

Good Morning Blue Humans!

So far, to have a good start to the week:
2mg Clonazepam
300mg Pregabalin
100mg Caffeine
1.25mg Lorazepam
225mg Tramadol liquid form
60mg Oxycodone nasal
high CBD oil, Magnesium, chamomile Tea

Hope everybody is well! 

/edit: have a minimal acid afterglow from yesterday, btw


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2g kratom
1g phenibut
coffee
cigs


----------



## Hylight

could use some pain relief.
maybe i will try some nasal spray.

other than that,
sativa bud
and sugar wax, due to the lack of dabs 
on the market.

double redbull energy _drink_
potato chips _lightly salted. _


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Hylight said:


> could use some pain relief.
> maybe i will try some nasal spray.
> 
> other than that,
> sativa bud
> and sugar wax, due to the lack of dabs
> on the market.
> 
> double redbull energy _drink_
> potato chips _lightly salted. _



I've run into the same issue of late. Dabs just haven't been around lately. Sadly enough I could only afford 2g last time they were around & they haven't been back since. I'll probably grab a quantity next time they show up again. See if I can't get a break on a quarter or something. Either way I just wanted to chime in that it's not just you. I'm not sure where you live but in my part of the US (north east) it's been dry dab wise sadly enough.  As for my morning I started it of with the usual 750mcg of bupeprenorphine & a J of whatever this is that I'm currently smoking. I forgot to ask what it was & haven't had a chance to ask since. Good stuff though.


----------



## Hylight

Wow!
Also, I am out here in the _southwest _♡


----------



## Wilson Wilson

bamos said:


> Good Morning Blue Humans!
> 
> So far, to have a good start to the week:
> 2mg Clonazepam
> 300mg Pregabalin
> 100mg Caffeine
> 1.25mg Lorazepam
> 225mg Tramadol liquid form
> 60mg Oxycodone nasal
> high CBD oil, Magnesium, chamomile Tea
> 
> Hope everybody is well!
> 
> /edit: have a minimal acid afterglow from yesterday, btw



Man this would have me completely fucked to the point of being nonfunctional all day! Although the tramadol would just waste that perfectly lovely oxy imo!

Usual for me:

15mg dex, 9mg bromazepam, 0.5mg clonazepam.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex
1mg clonazepam
6mg bromazepam


----------



## JoEhJoEh

3 big lines of Cocaine
10 mg Pyrazolam


----------



## JoEhJoEh

is it mornin or what? I have not gone to bed yet and I'm  so fucking high I cannot really tell you. Must be 40 - 60 mixed Clona, Eti, Alpra, Oxa and Flunis. No you now my tolerance  Oh, not to forget coca 24/7 It was great.... Good night all, sleep well!

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Cig and a coffee


----------



## Flower Fairy

Kratom for first time, I'm waiting for it to kick in, for my fibromyalgia to ease and to feel something, I don't know what I'm waiting for to as not took it but to feel a bit high maybe lol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Morning... oooh, the last thing I done was too much yesterday.D

2 big lines cocaine
1 caffee latte with a lot of vanilla sirupe and
half a small melon

JJ

EDIT: Aaaaah.... it's getting better. For sure i's the melon that helps so much. :D


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom (1.5 white and 1.5g green)
300mg gabap (getting off the gabas but not phenibut... oh hells no haha)
3 puffs wood (unkown strain but inidca for sure)
1/2 cup coffee
2 cigs

onda porch listenin' to birds chirpin and cats snoring...lol


Flower Fairy said:


> I'm waiting for it to kick in,


Damn... if it aint hit ya within an hour (empty-ish stomach) then I would catch the bus.
either you are immune to it or it is garbage... sorry not tryin to be rude at all just being straight
after ~3yrs using i am still at 2-2.5g for maintenance and same vendor


----------



## Flower Fairy

PtahTek said:


> Damn... if it aint hit ya within and hour (empty-ish stomach) then I would catch the bus.
> either you are immune to it or it is garbage... sorry not tryin to be rude at all just being straight
> after ~3yrs using i am still at 2-2.5g for maintenance and same vendor


I've took 11 grams or more now, its my fucking tolerance to downers, its fucking crap I'm not buying anymore lol

Its really minging to, dry Kratom hit the back off my throat it's so rank I put some back but might go take more lol


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> I've took 11 grams or more now, its my fucking tolerance to downers, its fucking crap I'm not buying anymore lol
> 
> Its really minging to, dry Kratom hit the back off my throat it's so rank I put some back but might go take more lol



I tried Kratom once. I have smoothiephobics ever  since that. The Devil made this stuff, i'm sure. WIUÄÄÄH.

JJ


----------



## Flower Fairy

I feel a bit sick now actually, it doesn't go well with all the crap I've ate since not sure I even want the rest


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Flower Fairy said:


> I feel a bit sick now actually, it doesn't go well with all the crap I've ate since not sure I even want the rest



You are a real hero!!!

JJ

Oh, OT: here it's 21:00 pm and I'm working on "How high are you" :D


----------



## trogere

10 drops of a b. caapi microdosing solution and a very large coffee.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cocaine


----------



## JoEhJoEh

3 big lines Cocaine
1 Milk Coffee with Vanilla-Sirup


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom (1 1/2 green half white) nice
coffee
cigs
couple puffs of green crack


----------



## schizopath

18mg concerta and cigs. Just a little something.


----------



## Flower Fairy

The company that sold me Kratom asked how it was so I said I barley felt anything, maybe they wanted to keep me as a customer so they sent me a different strain for free and I've took 4 grams at once for breakfast I feel like I've drank coffee

It was fucking disgusting mixing it in water, worse than toss and wash lol

And weighing up Kratom on my scales instead of ketamine is just really sad and crap lol


----------



## devilsgospel

Flower Fairy said:


> The company that sold me Kratom asked how it was so I said I barley felt anything, maybe they wanted to keep me as a customer so they sent me a different strain for free and I've took 4 grams at once for breakfast I feel like I've drank coffee
> 
> It was fucking disgusting mixing it in water, worse than toss and wash lol
> 
> And weighing up Kratom on my scales instead of ketamine is just really sad and crap lol



Do yourself a favor if you enjoy kratom and get a capsule machine. So convenient. Best way to get your desired level of effects.


----------



## Flower Fairy

devilsgospel said:


> Do yourself a favor if you enjoy kratom and get a capsule machine. So convenient. Best way to get your desired level of effects.



I don't like it lol I wanted to feel like I'd took opioids lol not coffee


----------



## nznity

cup of coffee, 2mg clonazepam. yeeeeeeee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Again:
3g kratom (1 1/2 green half white) nice
coffee
cigs
couple puffs of green crack 

added 100mg 5-htp to see what gives....


----------



## jhjhsdi

Sweet f-all. 1 cigarette. 
I hate being skint lol. At least my tooth pain has gone....


----------



## bamos

Good Morning Guys!! 

200mg Tramadol liquid form (not because of its opioid effect. I doesn't even notice it. I just like it because of its instant SSRI/SNRI effects.)
450mg Pregabalin
1.5mg Clonazepam
1.25mg Lorazepam
60mg Oxycodone instant release oral and 60mg nasal
2 cups of English breakfast tea


----------



## schizopath

Took 200mg of amphetamine.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg of bupre


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cocaine
Diclazepam
Weed


----------



## karrotx

Flower Fairy said:


> I don't like it lol I wanted to feel like I'd took opioids lol not coffee


Kratom is a very complex botanical. Lower doses of about 2-3g is your stimulating range. If you want a highly stimulating dose of kratom in the morning id say take 3g of white Borneo or a green Malay. This will give you some pain relief, but mostly physical stimulation.

For more of an opiate like high you want to dose in the 4-5g range depending on your tolerance. For a good sedating dose I'd suggest red borneo or even a red Bentuangie. Bentuangie is by far the most sedating and by far the best at killing pain. So taking 4-5g of Bentuangie will give you what you're looking for as far as opiate highs go.

I feel I must add that these dose ranges are not completely universal from person to person. This means that some trial and error on your behalf will be required. Testing through trial and error to find your sweet spot of where your effects would like to be.

If you find  that you ha e a particularly strenuous day at work and you will be working outdoors in the sun trimming trees for instance, you may find that a green strain in the 3g range is more suitable then say a more sedating 5g dose of Bentuangie or red vein borneo which will probably have you couch locked


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cocaine
Diclazepam


----------



## JoEhJoEh

...and going to the Supermarket after the first Cigarette.muäh.

JJ


----------



## devilsgospel

karrotx said:


> Kratom is a very complex botanical. Lower doses of about 2-3g is your stimulating range. If you want a highly stimulating dose of kratom in the morning id say take 3g of white Borneo or a green Malay. This will give you some pain relief, but mostly physical stimulation.
> 
> For more of an opiate like high you want to dose in the 4-5g range depending on your tolerance. For a good sedating dose I'd suggest red borneo or even a red Bentuangie. Bentuangie is by far the most sedating and by far the best at killing pain. So taking 4-5g of Bentuangie will give you what you're looking for as far as opiate highs go.
> 
> I feel I must add that these dose ranges are not completely universal from person to person. This means that some trial and error on your behalf will be required. Testing through trial and error to find your sweet spot of where your effects would like to be.
> 
> If you find  that you ha e a particularly strenuous day at work and you will be working outdoors in the sun trimming trees for instance, you may find that a green strain in the 3g range is more suitable then say a more sedating 5g dose of Bentuangie or red vein borneo which will probably have you couch locked



Kratom really is a difficult substance to pin down, I have this conversation with my mother a lot who also uses it. Even between her and I we have some interesting reactions that don't always line up. We're both partial to green, but I'll switch to red later in the day and she will still be dosing like 2g of green before bed. We both use low dose green for work and stuff though.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

The usual 750mcg of buprenorphine & a J. However; after the disaster that yesterday night was I decided to change things up a bit & give my mind a bit of a reset. Blew down a line of K & already I'm in a better mood. Sadly enough the clonazepam I took last night to deal with some issues seems to be reducing the effects. Regardless the K is serving the purpose I was hoping it would. I wanted to clear my head & it seems I have been able to do so.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Blew down a line of K



What's this phrase mean? Is it same as "I snorted a line of K" where are you from? it's strange the different ways people talk about drug stuff


----------



## Vastness

^LOL yes "_BLEW DOWN a line of K_" is a phrase that also triggers all sorts of confusion in my own head, although I can only assume that what this really means is "I snorted a line of ketamine" rather than "_I put my face to the table and BLEW along the neat line of ketamine I had previously cut for myself, scattering tiny crystalline particles to the winds_" which is the nonsense scene that my brain creates for me upon reading that sentence.

OT, myself, had a few beers, smoked a menthol cigarette just recently from a pack I have had lingering around since an etizolam fuelled surreptitious import decision. Been doing small bumps of DCK, and also 4F-MPH just recently since I still have it in my head that I'm actually going to get some work done today although just prior to typing this post I was listening to my inner voice debate the merits of just sacking everything off and surrendering to not getting anything more really done today, which might happen, and if so, that's fine, much love to y'all as ever and hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Vastness said:


> "_I put my face to the table and BLEW along the neat line of ketamine I had previously cut for myself, scattering tiny crystalline particles to the winds_"



Lol that's hilarious and it's exactly what I thought



Vastness said:


> Been doing small bumps of DCK



I was tempted to buy some but I got put off it as read some trip reports and loads of people was being sent bunk or wrong chemicals like o-pce with the vendors pretending it's DCK etc, and apparently DCK messes up you're immune system and shit, go carefull on that stuff, wouldn't you prefer real K?


----------



## karrotx

devilsgospel said:


> Kratom really is a difficult substance to pin down, I have this conversation with my mother a lot who also uses it. Even between her and I we have some interesting reactions that don't always line up. We're both partial to green, but I'll switch to red later in the day and she will still be dosing like 2g of green before bed. We both use low dose green for work and stuff though.



You should ask her if she has trouble sleeping at night. I used to dose greens in the evening when I first started off, not knowing better and I can definitely say it impacted my sleep negatively. I'm sure she is like most mom's that " know what's best" but perhaps there's some room for improvement. I personally like to take red Vietnam and gold Maeng da for my evening dose in tea form. 3.50g red, and 1g gold.


----------



## devilsgospel

karrotx said:


> You should ask her if she has trouble sleeping at night. I used to dose greens in the evening when I first started off, not knowing better and I can definitely say it impacted my sleep negatively. I'm sure she is like most mom's that " know what's best" but perhaps there's some room for improvement. I personally like to take red Vietnam and gold Maeng da for my evening dose in tea form. 3.50g red, and 1g gold.



Strangely enough she sleeps like a stone lol. Maybe she doesn't dose too close to her bedtime and I've just never noticed. She claims red and gold make her feel nothing whatsoever. I do have a theory that she has a previous drug tolerance from back in the day that she won't talk about though. She knows an awful lot about downers/opioids for claiming to have never been into them lol.


----------



## Flower Fairy

karrotx said:


> You should ask her if she has trouble sleeping at night



Yes I do, I'm back on mirtazapine nowbfir sleep, I tried 2 different types of Kratom for pain and relaxation and it didn't do much, tried 12.5 grams of a red strain in a day and 5 grams of a green one on another day 

It felt like I'd drank coffee, that's it, then it wore off which was good as if I wanted to have the jitters I'd of just drank coffee lol


----------



## devilsgospel

Flower Fairy said:


> Yes I do, I'm back on mirtazapine nowbfir sleep, I tried 2 different types of Kratom for pain and relaxation and it didn't do much, tried 12.5 grams of a red strain in a day and 5 grams of a green one on another day
> 
> It felt like I'd drank coffee, that's it, then it wore off which was good as if I wanted to have the jitters I'd of just drank coffee lol



If you have any sort of opioid tolerance it's not going to do much of anything for you. The first few times I used it I got fucked up to the point of vomiting, but now I use it as basically an adjunct to caffeine when I need to do shit. Doesn't work for everyone and the people it does work for it doesn't last.


----------



## karrotx

devilsgospel said:


> Strangely enough she sleeps like a stone lol. Maybe she doesn't dose too close to her bedtime and I've just never noticed. She claims red and gold make her feel nothing whatsoever. I do have a theory that she has a previous drug tolerance from back in the day that she won't talk about though. She knows an awful lot about downers/opioids for claiming to have never been into them lol.



hah  well thats good to hear she has no problems sleeping. i suppose the green strain doesnt have much effect because shes taking such a low dose. As odd as this may sound, she kind of sounds like my boss at work lol Not that my boss takes kratom, but that she may have history of drug usage. Theres just something about her that gives me that vibe, its hard to explain. Anyways if your mom did use them in the past, Im glad shes off them now. They can cause some serious issues, relationship wise. My aunt takes some sort of opiates and benzos everyday and she pretty much disowned the whole family and flips out over the smallest things.


----------



## karrotx

Flower Fairy said:


> Yes I do, I'm back on mirtazapine nowbfir sleep, I tried 2 different types of Kratom for pain and relaxation and it didn't do much, tried 12.5 grams of a red strain in a day and 5 grams of a green one on another day
> 
> It felt like I'd drank coffee, that's it, then it wore off which was good as if I wanted to have the jitters I'd of just drank coffee lol



Its funny you mention mirtazepine because i was taking that for about 5 years, but recently got off of it and have not looked back. Mirtazepine itself did seem to help me sleep better, as its sedating in nature. Are you taking any other meds? The reason Im askings is because there are some meds that may interfere with how kratom interacts with the body. For instance atomoxetine(brand named:Straterra) has a powerful NMDA antagonist quality to it, which can block a good portion of kratoms effects. Also its worth mentioning that it can vary vastly in quality from kratom vendor to vendor. The first time i ever tried kratom was from a smoke shop and it came in capsules. At the time it seemed powerful, but after taking it for a little while and reading other peoples experiences of kratom, i began to wonder about the quality. I did some research online and found some reputable vendors that had much better prices and much higher quality products. Needless to say, i havent gone back to the smoke shop for their mediocre and overpriced kratom. If youre still interested i could make a good suggestion


----------



## Hylight

actually nothing, decided not to take the xan

have been at work for a couple days

now looking for something 

in pain

oh i did smoke some rochee weed this morning


----------



## devilsgospel

karrotx said:


> hah  well thats good to hear she has no problems sleeping. i suppose the green strain doesnt have much effect because shes taking such a low dose. As odd as this may sound, she kind of sounds like my boss at work lol Not that my boss takes kratom, but that she may have history of drug usage. Theres just something about her that gives me that vibe, its hard to explain. Anyways if your mom did use them in the past, Im glad shes off them now. They can cause some serious issues, relationship wise. My aunt takes some sort of opiates and benzos everyday and she pretty much disowned the whole family and flips out over the smallest things.



Wow we must be related or something because MY aunt was also excommunicated from the family for decades long downer abuse. Not to mention the other few relatives who suffered from some kind of substance abuse. It's pretty big in my family, mainly alcoholism or heroin addiction.


----------



## karrotx

devilsgospel said:


> Wow we must be related or something because MY aunt was also excommunicated from the family for decades long downer abuse. Not to mention the other few relatives who suffered from some kind of substance abuse. It's pretty big in my family, mainly alcoholism or heroin addiction.




Thats uncanny!! Only difference being was my Aunt seemed to want to leave the family behind. Thinking she was somehow superior and knew better then her own parents that raised her. It all started with her parents (my grandparents) taking their grand daughter too often to the park. Aunt was saying that the granddaughter was getting spoiled. So then when it came time for the aunt to take care of the baby she wid just sit around the house all day high on drugs and being negligent. Tbh I don't know the whole story, so I'm not sure I could explain it correctly even if I wanted to.

I'm sorry to hear about all the addiction in your family. It really makes growing up as an adolescent much more difficult and harmful. Addiction is strong in my family as well. Both my parents are alcoholics and have been drinking for as long as I can remember. They are what they like to call "functional alcoholics" which basically just means they can drink their alcohol and still pay the bills and be "successful" But if you ask me, they are anything but functional. They have close to no social lives, their marriage has been falling apart for years and yet they seem to think that things are under control. Anyways enough of the depressing talk lol I'm trying to have a good evening, just as I'm sure you are


----------



## Vastness

Flower Fairy said:


> I was tempted to buy some but I got put off it as read some trip reports and loads of people was being sent bunk or wrong chemicals like o-pce with the vendors pretending it's DCK etc, and apparently DCK messes up you're immune system and shit, go carefull on that stuff, wouldn't you prefer real K?


Unfortunately K itself recently has variable effects for me as some kind of permatolerance has finally caught up with me, and almost always the quantities needed to snort leave me with a clogged and irritated nose as well as uncomfortable bladder sensations in the day(s) after.

DCK on the other hand (possibly just due to it's high potency) seems to have far more consistent effects, requires snorting much less, lasts longer, and I actually find it to be more reliably euphoric than ketamine itself, and definitely with less of an acute feeling of bladder awareness or "gummed up" internal organs. Actually I find DCK closer to a true psychedelic than ketamine in many ways, have been dosing just a little in the evenings on and off the last week or so and I even find it gives some kind of afterglow at times... although, it is strange, sometimes it's like this afterglow is tinged with a more familiar scattered, slightly depressed feeling that I get from K, so that post-ACH weirdness is still there, to some extent.

Good DCK is hard to source for sure, there was a particularly bad batch from China a few years back that several members here reported fairly serious and lasting side effects from. And the immunosuppressant effects are definitely not a negligible concern, especially in these times of coronavirus, but very little is known about the actual magnitude of these effects, if there is indeed a reason for concern, so generally usage advice for this chemical is the same as that of any other grey market novel psychoactive with little to no human research - ie, proceed, if you must, with extreme caution - and I am trying to adhere to that and not dose huge amounts, not dose too frequently, etc. But it's just so rare I have the opportunity to use good DCK and what I was fortuitously able to snap up recently seems to be a far better quality synthesis than my previous experience (which i actually ended up flushing just under a gram of and really regretted it after even though I know it was probably for the best).


OT: Today, 150mg armodafinil, 4g kratom, coffee. Almost out of kratom and gonna probably abstain for a while after today after some real up/down yoyo effects from a few unexpected short but sharp withdrawals and generally inconsistent weirdness.

Hope everyone's day is starting out well!


----------



## Flower Fairy

Yeah I think I won't bother then, I did want to try some RC dissociatives though, maybe I'll try a different one, is 3 ho pcp a manic one? @Vastness 

My morning fix was 2 small lines of ketamine I saved from yesterday now to wait 2 weeks till "I'm allowed" some K again, hmmm a way to get round it could be buy an RC dissociative and if my son catches me I can say "actually no I'm not on K I'm on 3 ho pcp" lol


----------



## schizopath

120mg of coke and 1.8mg of bupre


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

schizopath said:


> 120mg of coke and 1.8mg of bupre



How's the coke?


----------



## alarminglynefarious

bong hit of purple urkle
cigarette
coffee with one milk
popper (basically a bonghit of weed and a bit of tobacco in a differently shaped bowl)
15 mg flurazepam
50mg dexedrine [time release] - crushed and inhaled
2 egg omellette consisting of canadian cheddar tomatoes onions and chopped herbs + half a bagel
30mg dexedrine [time release] - crushed and inhaled
currently - more bongs and going to grab my next coffee soon


----------



## schizopath

madness00 said:


> How's the coke?


Can barely feel it :/


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I hate the shit that's like "OMG 92% PURE FIRE SALE!!!".

Load of shit.

At least you have the bupre too.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, Im selling the coke. Getting 50€ for half a gram.


----------



## Hylight

xanax for brachial pain 
that gawd for dab wax too

shatter would be even better 
water


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg bupre down the pipe!


----------



## Hylight

^^ that's hot 
( he's alive )


----------



## schizopath

Alive and well. Love my milfs


----------



## Hylight

You're alright then  !!

edit: sugar wax lol


----------



## devilsgospel

2ml GHB
3g green MD
2 cups coffee
Cigarette 
100mg caffeine


----------



## schizopath

Cigs


----------



## Hylight

hey 
nano dream 
shatter


----------



## devilsgospel

1ml GHB
300mg adrafinil 
3g green Vietnam 
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## Flower Fairy

2 small lines of K and an ice cold skinny latte


----------



## schizopath

600mg gabapentin
cigs
energy drink


----------



## axe battler

230mg methadone
50mg diazepam
sitting vapi ng with a big cup of tea. Chillll


----------



## schizopath

300mg of amphetamine. Vibing good.


----------



## BK38

1400mg Phenibut
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## Saberzoid

I just have special k like a normal person.. Sometimes I add sugar..


----------



## marley is good

cofe
wed


----------



## Flower Fairy

Couple of lines of K and cuppa tea


----------



## schizopath

200mg of amphetamine


----------



## jhjhsdi

Flower Fairy said:


> Couple of lines of K and cuppa tea


Jealous. 
All I've had is a cigarette and a shit.


----------



## dopamimetic

Jealous  too.

But memantine + Dextromethorphan aka Dexmantine makes a nice, clean combo. The SNRI of DXM adds well to the dopamine agonism of memantine.  An euphoric, energetic, relaxed disso (just without the fun. Too clean isn't always just good. Guess I get why SNDRIs were a failure.)

Oh, and it _erases_ opioid withdrawal. Makes you completely forget about it. They should use this in clinics and ppl could stop fearing opioids. Point.


----------



## Joey

I'm still awake, but meth. Sitting on a bottle of syrup with 750mg DXM too. thinking of mixing but I've read it's not a very healthy combo. Don't know what came over me when I bought that, was cheap and strong I guess but I have only used DXM once 13 years ago age 16. Was fun, but...

fuck I'll let you know.


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Coffee, a joint,and no energy drink so im going kinda crazy, im way to addicted to that shit lol


----------



## on.my.way🌿

Alex_1991 said:


> I'm still awake, but meth. Sitting on a bottle of syrup with 750mg DXM too. thinking of mixing but I've read it's not a very healthy combo. Don't know what came over me when I bought that, was cheap and strong I guess but I have only used DXM once 13 years ago age 16. Was fun, but...
> 
> fuck I'll let you know.



Ey be careful, I only read a tiny bit about mixing the two but it seems like it could cause serotonin syndrome? That's no fun I promise you that. Save it for when you've slept instead


----------



## dopamimetic

Alex_1991 said:


> I'm still awake, but meth. Sitting on a bottle of syrup with 750mg DXM too. thinking of mixing but I've read it's not a very healthy combo. Don't know what came over me when I bought that, was cheap and strong I guess but I have only used DXM once 13 years ago age 16. Was fun, but...
> 
> fuck I'll let you know.


You won't get Serotonin syndrome, for that you need a MAOI or a bunch of bad luck and a SSRI/A but meth isn't exactly a strong serotonergic. It is a NDRA and DXM a SNRI, it will cancel out the norepinephrine releasing from meth and probably you'd be fine but still it's two strong stimulants together even when the pharmacology (and experiences) say that amphetamines are better here than eg Ritalin.

If you didn't use DXM since your teenage years, it'll be like a little trip back in time probably. Enjoy  possibly you'll get more out of it after you have slept though. DXM tends to keep you awake for 24+h.


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Jealous.
> All I've had is a cigarette and a shit



It barely done anything if it makes you feel any better lol and it was yesterday, and I need a tolerance break as its wasting money buying grams that hardly do anything 

Not had anything today


----------



## devilsgospel

dopamimetic said:


> Jealous  too.
> 
> But memantine + Dextromethorphan aka Dexmantine makes a nice, clean combo. The SNRI of DXM adds well to the dopamine agonism of memantine.  An euphoric, energetic, relaxed disso (just without the fun. Too clean isn't always just good. Guess I get why SNDRIs were a failure.)
> 
> Oh, and it _erases_ opioid withdrawal. Makes you completely forget about it. They should use this in clinics and ppl could stop fearing opioids. Point.



There was a time when I wanted to experiment with memantine but it never materialized. I was able to get my friend some and he said it's promising. I might look into that again. DXM and dissociatives in general have always had a special place in my heart.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g ktratom
coffee and... you guessed it:


----------



## dopamimetic

Just added a little joint. I only enjoy psychedelics and cannabis while slightly dissociated. Weird?

@devilsgospel Memantine is more of a functional thing, somewhat like adderall. It's nice on its own but not enough to be enjoyable. It just happens to be the single (pseudo) dissociative that is available from regular pharmacies - besides DXM which great Switzerland managed to put Rx oly now. But it's more of a component that you can add to other experiences, or for people like me, offers some help about coping with everyday life...


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Saberzoid said:


> I just have special k like a normal person..


This is _*not *normal_!
Please reassess this regime as it can be highly booooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggg
*yawn


----------



## Joey

dopamimetic said:


> You won't get Serotonin syndrome, for that you need a MAOI or a bunch of bad luck and a SSRI/A but meth isn't exactly a strong serotonergic. It is a NDRA and DXM a SNRI, it will cancel out the norepinephrine releasing from meth and probably you'd be fine but still it's two strong stimulants together even when the pharmacology (and experiences) say that amphetamines are better here than eg Ritalin.
> 
> If you didn't use DXM since your teenage years, it'll be like a little trip back in time probably. Enjoy  possibly you'll get more out of it after you have slept though. DXM tends to keep you awake for 24+h.


i slept and will save it for another time.

Just started.my day, with a bowl of crystal snd a glass of coke (a cola).


----------



## Flower Fairy

dopamimetic said:


> DXM



Eurgh never again, read so much about it being like on Ketamine if you took high doses DXM so I bought a bottle of DXM cough mixture but it gave me the shits and I'd not took enough so gave up, couple years later I bought DXM gel caps which done the same but not as much sorbitol in it  (a laxative that's in the cough mixture) so wasn't as bad

Last time I chugged a massive bottle DXM, and had the worse watery diarrhoea that poured out like a tap, red raw asshole was so sore 

Then insomnia, bad thoughts, bad memories and flashbacks I had to put up with while I struggled to sleep, and going to the toilet and back to bed many times that night, so NOOOOOO DXM lol


----------



## Flower Fairy

dopamimetic said:


> It just happens to be the single (pseudo) dissociative that is available from regular pharmacies



Not in the UK though is it? Tempted to try it if I can get some


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OK:
Let's try for what's for lunch?

3g more kratom
mo weed 
cigs


----------



## Flower Fairy

4 x 30mg Co codamol off friend who gave me 2 strips the other day for my fibromyalgia, doesn't help much, but still it's an opioid, and 7.5 zopiclone on top, now fuck it I'm making a bloody Mary, then more zopiclone and mirtazapine before bed

See, this is what happens if I don't get any K and I get anxiety


----------



## dopamimetic

Flower Fairy said:


> Not in the UK though is it? Tempted to try it if I can get some


You need a prescription in most places, unfortunately. There are some online pharmacies though selling without, if you're allowed to import medicine from outside the EU.. 

@Flower Fairy Yeah I remember having diarrhea from just plain DXM pills but that's when you're below the NMDA antagonistic threshold. Overall DXM, the most widely and most easily available dissociative, is also the very dirtiest. It's the only disso which really has a dark side to it some times... Guess it depends on your live enzymes too whether you get more good or bad effects.


----------



## Flower Fairy

dopamimetic said:


> Yeah I remember having diarrhea from just plain DXM pills but that's when you're below the NMDA antagonistic threshold



What's that mean, I was meant to be on the 3rd platau dose but didn't get any dissociation



dopamimetic said:


> is also the very dirtiest. It's the only disso which really has a dark side to it some times



Yeah it was dark, the flashback thoughts or whatever wasn't nice, faces of people from my past or even people I knew, like Djs popping into my head but had a darkness about it, remembering stuff that causes anxiety, wtaf is that about, why does it cause you to remember stuff you try to forget 

Oh and I was biting my teeth and clamping my jaw too


----------



## devilsgospel

dopamimetic said:


> You need a prescription in most places, unfortunately. There are some online pharmacies though selling without, if you're allowed to import medicine from outside the EU..
> 
> @Flower Fairy Yeah I remember having diarrhea from just plain DXM pills but that's when you're below the NMDA antagonistic threshold. Overall DXM, the most widely and most easily available dissociative, is also the very dirtiest. It's the only disso which really has a dark side to it some times... Guess it depends on your live enzymes too whether you get more good or bad effects.



Yeah I used to get wonderful effects from it a long while ago, but my last attempt at a DXM experience was a trainwreck. Now at high doses instead of a pleasant sensation and euphoria I become catatonic and dysphoric and even delirious. A 15-30mg dose provides a nice mood lift and numbness but anything higher becomes unpleasant.


----------



## Flower Fairy

devilsgospel said:


> Now at high doses instead of a pleasant sensation and euphoria I become catatonic and dysphoric and even delirious



That's exactly what happened to me, when I was trying to sleep but also the insomnia and the thoughts


----------



## schizopath

Damn I just woke up and Im all out of cigs.

1mg bupre.


----------



## Saberzoid

Fuck you fucking stupid pedos


----------



## devilsgospel

Saberzoid said:


> Fuck you fucking stupid pedos



Where's all that anger coming from bud? I made tea come have a seat by me and take your shoes off let me see them feet


----------



## Saberzoid

devilsgospel said:


> Where's all that anger coming from bud? I made tea come have a seat by me and take your shoes off let me see them feet


I would take them off for you hun I bet you know just how to treat a princess x


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

2 hits of weed
2mg klonopin
1 coffee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom
300mg gabap
coffee
cig
weed/shatter bowl


----------



## ghostfreak

Modafinil and Baclofen to chill.


----------



## Hylight

nano dream shatter, high thc lol
took xanax for a headache, it worked


----------



## Helpmeescapethis

Yet again some more isotonitazene as I was lucky enough to acquire a tiny amount and reserve some before the last of it was entirely bought out. 

Feeling very fortunate. I was very afraid about what I was going to do after COVID-19 wipes out my funds for a while there. Hope nobody else has had to deal with this issue before.


----------



## schizopath

Some woodworking


----------



## Wilson Wilson

25mg dex
1mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam
20mg diazepam
~150mg codeine
~100mg morphine


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Two bumps cocaine
2g kratom
weed
1mg alprazolam


----------



## schizopath

Cigs and some coffee


----------



## JackoftheWood

3 smaller sized dabs of some nice budder. Hell of a way to start a day.


----------



## Hylight

stabbing pain in the heart
definitely will take a _xanax_

i am in love till i seize *♡*


----------



## Hylight

oh dab 
_thank you jesus ! _


----------



## schizopath

Big baby Jesus is true iirc


----------



## schizopath

Black tea


----------



## dopamimetic

Dextromethorphan. Falling in love with this stuff again. Low doses are what shines and it's like what SSRIs should have been but failed catastrophically.

It even has the profile of an approvable medicine. It bites you if you go too deep too fast. It can be used, and abused. It is of disputable efficacy at it's primary indication, to stop try cough.

The cherry on top are the afterglows. SSRIs are heavily dependence inducing. DXM makes you to cease smoking.

+15mg lisdexamphetamine to overcome lethargy from opioid w/d
(DXM + releaser is indeed less heavy than DXM + NDRI)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5mm alpraz
coffee
weed
cigs

a couple bumps of yay

gotta get a grip, man....


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Couple joints throughout the morning.


----------



## schizopath

Cig and a energy drink. Benzos still working from yesterday (at it boy!)


----------



## Delsyd

5 hour energy, a multivitamin and couple tokes of a delta 8 cartirdge.


----------



## devilsgospel

Delsyd said:


> delta 8 cartirdge.



What dat? Delta-8-thc or something or a brand name?


----------



## schizopath

4cl on 47% vodka


----------



## schizopath

More vodka and 600gb gabapentin


----------



## sewerslide.666mg

schizopath said:


> More vodka and 600gb gabapentin


I'm drinking now, I just found out I have the 4th off I'm usually working first time in a couple years, I gut a g of coke might have to have some fun


----------



## alarminglynefarious

schizopath said:


> 4cl on 47% vodka


where the shit are you its like 00:25 where i'm at you in like australia?


----------



## schizopath

alarminglynefarious said:


> where the shit are you its like 00:25 where i'm at you in like australia?


Best ive had. Dont drink liquor much.


----------



## alarminglynefarious

i thinnk our tipsy translators are off cuz im intoxicated too but i think you are in that time zone at the very least

best you ever had, the liquor or the company?
kidding it's always the liquor 
at least in my experience these hoes out here a dime a dozen


----------



## Animal Farm

schizopath said:


> More vodka and 600gb gabapentin


any advice on gabapentin 300mg for euphoria or mental stress relief? 1200mg only gave me a little energy. Thanks don't want to overdo it and can't get any opiates...


----------



## Snafu in the Void

my morning fix depends entirely on what drugs I have

usually just kratom and nicotine these days

meth, coke, adderall, LSD.... things like that have been thrown into the mix

I LOVE waking up to LSD... I've gone to work on LSD more times than I can count. Nobody ever knew.... to my knowledge... lmao

I'm unusually sensitive to caffeine and quit drinking coffee over a decade ago. 100mg of caffeine gives intense anxiety, jitters, stomach and head aches... yet I have no problem shoving my face in 4 grams of meth over a few days.... weird?


----------



## schizopath

Animal Farm said:


> any advice on gabapentin 300mg for euphoria or mental stress relief? 1200mg only gave me a little energy. Thanks don't want to overdo it and can't get any opiates...


Take one every 30 mins. 1.5g is a nice amount, but dont expect too much.

Just got my haircut and now enjoying caramel macchiato and a cig. About to snort me an 1.6mg bupre.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

weed + benzo + alcohol + gabapentinoid


----------



## alarminglynefarious

dexedrine baking soda coffee more dexedrine a flurazepam nicotine and cannabis


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

4 large, strong coffee's
Several cigarettes
150mg Sertraline
16mg Chlorphenamine
270mg Dihydrocodeine


----------



## bamos

Good Morning Blue World! 

250mg Tramadol
300mg Pregabalin
0.25mg Triazolam nasal
2mg Clonazepam
80mg Oxycodon nasal
high CBD oil, Magnesium and Ashwagandha


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> my morning fix depends entirely on what drugs I have
> 
> usually just kratom and nicotine these days
> 
> meth, coke, adderall, LSD.... things like that have been thrown into the mix
> 
> I LOVE waking up to LSD... I've gone to work on LSD more times than I can count. Nobody ever knew.... to my knowledge... lmao
> 
> I'm unusually sensitive to caffeine and quit drinking coffee over a decade ago. 100mg of caffeine gives intense anxiety, jitters, stomach and head aches... yet I have no problem shoving my face in 4 grams of meth over a few days.... weird?



Not sure how weird it is but I'm similar. Though I'm in general quite sensitive to stimulants I can handle most any other stimulant much better than caffeine. Even something with as little caffeine as tea can make me shaky & such. A nice shot of IV cocaine; good to go. 
Few sips of coffee; shaking like a leaf & edgy. Either way dunno if it's weird but I also experience it. 

As for my morning750mcg of bupe, a bong rip & I'll probably smoke a get the day going J here in a few. The usual as of late.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Animal Farm said:


> any advice on gabapentin 300mg for euphoria or mental stress relief? 1200mg only gave me a little energy. Thanks don't want to overdo it and can't get any opiates



I tried it once it made me manic so why does this doctor call it a downer and a substitute for heroin?? 

It hyped me up


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lately I’ve been snacking on diazepam around 4AM and then after a power sleep in for 3 hours a decent serving of IV meth at 7AM and an espresso before walking the dog.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I'm trying to not take sleepers and it's nearly 3am and I might need to take a vallie I tried so very hard, but I'm weak and not gone without some sort of sleep med since the start of the pandemic 

So is my morning fix actually my night fix? as I've not gone to sleep yet and it's middle of the night but technically it's 3am in the morning? 

I'm losing my mind, my cat thinks it's time to go out and is confused why I'm up


----------



## Jabberwocky

Flower Fairy said:


> I'm trying to not take sleepers and it's nearly 3am and I might need to take a vallie I tried so very hard, but I'm weak and not gone without some sort of sleep med since the start of the pandemic
> 
> So is my morning fix actually my night fix? as I've not gone to sleep yet and it's middle of the night but technically it's 3am in the morning?
> 
> I'm losing my mind, my cat thinks it's time to go out and is confused why I'm up


Normally its best to take benzos a little while before your normal bedtime. Taking at 3 AM you’ll be teaching your brain that’s normal bedtime plus you’ll be groggy all day.

in my case I seem to have become nocturnal and only sleep 3 hours in 24.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Atelier3 said:


> Normally its best to take benzos a little while before your normal bedtime. Taking at 3 AM you’ll be teaching your brain that’s normal bedtime plus you’ll be groggy all day.



I tried to stay up to get tired and not take pills but I just got more crazy as time went on

I thought you take them then lay down to go sleep like with zopiclone etc, well I went to bed at 3:30am as my cat wouldn't leave me alone till I let him out, I'm normally in bed by 11pm sometimes earlier when I earier on mirtazapine and he goes out around 3:45am he has an inner clock or summit lol

I set some sleep hz music too, but I was so loonie I was holding my necklace and telling them I was sorry I took vallies and then 2 and a bit hour later I'm awake, crying and can't even have a cuppa tea as I feel sick, I ALWAYS have tea first thing but not yesterday or today, today I'm to weak to even make one

What do I do? Am I'm going through withdrawal or Ill I don't know if its mirtazapine or benzos I've only took for a week? Got a cold and bodys cold feel sick and crying 

Isn't it funny you forget what withdrawal are like every dam time, I think I'm getting a cold then realises it's withdraw but its only been a week off mirtazapine and I was on benzos aclbout 6 days


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg lorazepam (acquired 100mg as a test and using self in place of guinea pig)
2g kratom
3hits from da bong


----------



## bamos

Good Morning Blue People! 

300mg Pregabalin
80mg Oxycodone nasal
0.25mg Triazolam nasal
0.5mg Alprazolam
2mg Clonazepam
high CBD oil, Magnesium, Ashwagandha

/edit: vaped some weed :giggle:


----------



## Specified

6mg Alprazolam. Beautiful


----------



## Flower Fairy

Nitrazepam, paracetamol, ibuprofen gel and 
Ranitidine, and cups of tea


----------



## jhjhsdi

Paracetamols ibuprofen and lucozade, lots of fucking lucozade
Could do with some fucking speed to get me through work today lol. Fucking insomnia CUNT


----------



## Wilson Wilson

20mg dex, 12mg bromazepam, 20mg oxy.

I know it's a bad idea to fuck with oxy again trust me but I only got two pills. Feels good speedballing it with the dex and that extra body high from the bromaz tho woooo mama.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

weed plus a benzo


----------



## dopamimetic

60mg DXM ER
5g Red Vein Kratom
150mg Venlafaxine (sigh. On it again.)
45mg CBD
60mg Noscapine
Snuff Tobacco

Nice anxiolytic combo.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

.5mg lorazepam
weed
coffee
kratom
cigs

bout to wolf some shrimp fried rice


----------



## Flower Fairy

No benzos today, just paracetamol, ibuprofen gel and ranitidine, and cups of tea


----------



## nznity

Just got back from the pharmacy, i bought so Many tjings the lady got mixed up AND gave me 3 extra clonazepams. @Flower Fairy plz dont hate me FF xD


----------



## Flower Fairy

You git lol but I'm trying not to take benzos although I'm waiting to hear back about lorazapam now the clonazepam bloke let me down, so yeah I don't know what I'm doing, not wanting to get a benzo habit while coming off mirtazapine and needing a sleeping pill lol


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> You git lol but I'm trying not to take benzos although I'm waiting to hear back about lorazapam now the clonazepam bloke let me down, so yeah I don't know what I'm doing, not wanting to get a benzo habit while coming off mirtazapine and needing a sleeping pill lol


Have you been dependant for quite a long time to benzos by the way? because if that's the case even doing benzos every once in a while can make you experience withdrawals cause of the kindling effect. Kinda like me with opiates. uu


----------



## JackoftheWood

A couple hits off my new dab pen, I am officially giving up carts cause this shit is great.


----------



## Flower Fairy

jhjhsdi said:


> Fucking insomnia CUNT



Its why I'm a pill head mate and my insomnia is because I take pills it's a catch 22 situation, body expects its drug to go to sleep 

And for me I want to go to sleep when I want to not when my body and brain let's me as I can not lay awake for hours with my thoughts I just can't


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> Have you been dependant for quite a long time to benzos by the way? because if that's the case even doing benzos every once in a while can make you experience withdrawals cause of the kindling effect.



Yes for years till 12th May last year when I quit, only taking xanax (30) twice in over a year, once about 6 months ago and the other month to try come off Mirtazapine but it didn't work I went back on Mirtazapine 

Then again 11 days ago started vallies to come off Mirtazapine, then they ran out so I got nitrazapam which is to confusing so not taking it today if I can help it


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Yes for years till 12th May last year when I quit, only taking xanax (30) twice in over a year, once about 6 months ago and the other month to try come off Mirtazapine but it didn't work I went back on Mirtazapine
> 
> Then again 11 days ago started vallies to come off Mirtazapine, then they ran out so I got nitrazapam which is to confusing so not taking it today if I can help it


Oh yeah, read about kindling effect. Especially with gaba-acting drugs Is even worse than opiates. Your brain remembers Ur past addictions AND everytime u come.off em you get Hooked faster than youd think. :/ It sucks


----------



## geekgrl

Flower Fairy said:


> Yes for years till 12th May last year when I quit, only taking xanax (30) twice in over a year, once about 6 months ago and the other month to try come off Mirtazapine but it didn't work I went back on Mirtazapine
> 
> Then again 11 days ago started vallies to come off Mirtazapine, then they ran out so I got nitrazapam which is to confusing so not taking it today if I can help it


Wow nitrazepam has a long half life, that shit kept me groggy for days.


----------



## geekgrl

Specified said:


> 6mg Alprazolam. Beautiful


Jealous! I have some but try to keep to 1mg as my tolerance is low and I can still function without appearing too smashed and dropping shit, then losing my memory.

Do you really get memory probs from one dose or does it need to build up lile I have experienced in the past?



nznity said:


> Oh yeah, read about kindling effect. Especially with gaba-acting drugs Is even worse than opiates. Your brain remembers Ur past addictions AND everytime u come.off em you get Hooked faster than youd think. :/ It sucks


Don't like the sound of this I'm clear ish of both benzo and opiates (except what I have legally prescribed) but I don't have that many relapses under my belt and never take benzos for longer than once a week. Bollocks i didn't know this just reading. Not good for my future 'occasional usage' plans


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> Jealous! I have some but try to keep to 1mg as my tolerance is low and I can still function without appearing too smashed and dropping shit, then losing my memory.
> 
> Do you really get memory probs from one dose or does it need to build up lile I have experienced in the past?
> 
> 
> Don't like the sound of this I'm clear ish of both benzo and opiates (except what I have legally prescribed) but I don't have that many relapses under my belt and never take benzos for longer than once a week.


Well i've shot up 100mg morphine shots everyday for 5 years straight.....Been on horrible withdrawals prob more than 300 times. so u get he point but benzos yeah i only use it therapeutically so that's' different.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> Well i've shot up 100mg morphine shots everyday for 5 years straight.....Been on horrible withdrawals prob more than
> 300 times. so u get he point but benzos yeah i only use it therapeutically so that's' different.


Bollocks this is not good news for me. Only got off a 0.5g a day 3 year H habit twice this year. this shit is gonna get harder? If only I had good will power and lack of access


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> Oh yeah, read about kindling effect. Especially with gaba-acting drugs Is even worse than opiates. Your brain remembers Ur past addictions AND everytime u come.off em you get Hooked faster than youd think. :/ It sucks



I'd not heard of it till like the 5th time I tried to quit lol, I'd go a week or two then went back on vallies done this so many times, it was worse each time, then I heard of the kindling effect and I was like "it all makes sence now"


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> I'd not heard of it till like the 5th time I tried to quit lol, I'd go a week or two then went back on vallies done this so many times, it was worse each time, then I heard of the kindling effect and I was like "it all makes sence now"


why do you think I've had a massive morphine habit? didn't know that shit until last year i think XD. Everytime i'd come out of rehab I'd relapse after the 3rd day thinking my brain was fresh new. WRONG!


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> Bollocks this is not good news for me. Only got off a 0.5g a day 3 year H habit twice this year. this shit is gonna get harder? If only I had good will power and lack of access


IT GETS HARDER EVERYTIME, especially the psychological dependency gets worse over time cause of all the shit we do while hustling, fucking people over,deceiving, robbing, hurting our relatives.etc. when all that sinks everytime we quit sometimes we are too weak to cope and we end up relapsing harder everytime.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> IT GETS HARDER EVERYTIME, especially the psychological dependency gets worse over time cause of all the shit we do while hustling, fucking people over,deceiving, robbing, hurting our relatives.etc. when all that sinks everytime we quit sometimes we are too weak to cope and we end up relapsing harder everytime.


I've learned loads today and I though I knew A LOT from 20 years abusing every drug available. Benzos and opiates are my true love but also my worst downfall. Bit of crack to make me skinter. Damned accessibility and boredom are a bad mix that I'm trying sirt then this COVID shite to ruin all my plans cancel all my work volunteering so it's far too easy.


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> I've learned loads today and I though I knew A LOT from 20 years abusing every drug available. Benzos and opiates are my true love but also my worst downfall. Bit of crack to make me skinter. Damned accessibility.


omg don't talk about accessibility to cocaine cause i can get it 10x cheaper than you, banging quality and only have to walk 4 blocks to get that poison....I don't even buy crack already made, i cook it myself cause cocaine is so abundant here(peru) so u can imagine the quality.
EDIT: 20 times cheaper than you and prob twice the purity from the AVG dealer.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> omg don't talk about accessibility to cocaine cause i can get it 10x cheaper than you, banging quality and only have to walk 4 blocks to get that poison....I don't even buy crack already made, i cook it myself cause cocaine is so abundant here(peru) so u can imagine the quality.
> EDIT: 20 times cheaper than you and prob twice the purity from the AVG dealer.


If it was that cheap I'd have had it every day, I soon realised it goes too quickly and I have to pay a good £90 a g thats nothing like some stuff someone I had contacrs with brought back from Peru. Theres a lot of shite coke here at a thied of the price, I often dont bother.... Mixed with some nice H I chased that feeling for years now. But the super expensive stuff I had from someones personal peruvian stash (after a visit there) was something I never have experienced again.


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> If it was that cheap I'd have had it every day, I soon realised it goes too quickly and I have to pay a good £90 a g thats nothing like some stuff someone I had contacrs with brought back from Peru. Theres a lot of shite coke here at a thied of the price, I often dont bother.... Mixed with some nice H I chased that feeling for years now. But the super expensive stuff I had from someones personal peruvian stash (after a visit there) was something I never have experienced again.


Ok nvm a g of good shit Is 30x less than that.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> Ok nvm a g of good shit Is 30x less than that.


That must be so hard!


----------



## geekgrl

And I lost my best friend years ago to coke and I still started IV'ing it! How fucked up is that I must have a death wish


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> And I lost my best friend years ago to coke and I still started IV'ing it! How fucked up is that I must have a death wish


Wyen i used to Smash coca i was depressed AND addixted to múltiple substsnces. I totally under stand u i didn't even enjoy it only the first hit. Then it was just pure misery. I totally under stand you. Thank god i dont do that anymore.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> Wyen i used to Smash coca i was depressed AND addixted to múltiple substsnces. I totally under stand u i didn't even enjoy it only the first hit. Then it was just pure misery. I totally under stand you. Thank god i dont do that anymore.


I still do it cos I'm a dick, try to keep it once a month but it's hard getting my H dose right now, I've obviously not learned the hard way about this yet. And yeh I'm conscious of not OD ing but I'm stupid


----------



## nznity

geekgrl said:


> I still do it cos I'm a dick, try to keep it once a month but it's hard getting my H dose right now, I've obviously not learned the hard way about this yet. And yeh I'm conscious of not OD ing but I'm stupid


Careful with dat, i stopped iving coke because my heart Started to feel odd. I've had 3 seizures on 0.2 shots, got a kidney infection twice AND had a mini Stroke once. Haven't shot coke since dec last year. Dont think I'll ever do it again. I'm starting to love myself. If u know what i mean. Like someone in rehab told me once, your body Is a temple that you should take care with all Ur heart, stop doing that to yourself. But all i could think at that age, i was immsture as fuck. Was....when the fuck am i getting out of here to enjoy a nice speedball... Take care xx


----------



## geekgrl

I dont even remember answering the original post. My morning fix is coffee! Maybe a bong. A nice shot of H but I gave that up


----------



## Flower Fairy

@geekgrl not seen you about on here before but I must say I LOVE your avatar


----------



## geekgrl

Shit. Ye I needed a few terrible things to happen before I learned how benzos fuck me over. But at least they aren't as dangerous as a IV speed/snow ball. Loving myself is something I've been trying to do a long time but I cycle between love and hate too quickly


----------



## geekgrl

Flower Fairy said:


> @geekgrl not seen you about on here before but I must say I LOVE your avatar


Thanks I am a crazy cat lady with 4 furballs. I have been lurking around since BL started but I was never one for joining in the conversation till recently.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Me too I'm obsessed with cats, I have one as I don't want him getting jealous of having another cat, I worked at catterys and cat cafes and everything I have pawprint tattoos all down my back and a tattoo on my thigh of my old lady cat who went missing aged 17 but she was poorly and think she went away to die

I got the tattoo while she was still with me though


----------



## geekgrl

I  would love a tattoo but but even at 38 my mum has made it her wish that I don't. Am tempted though.

Good job she doesn't know about the drugs!


----------



## geekgrl

@Flower Fairy r u on crazy cat lady group on fb? If not, you should be


----------



## nznity

@Flower Fairy @geekgrl Cats are superior animals spiritually, they have lived over a thousand lives. Id even say they're superior than humans.


----------



## geekgrl

nznity said:


> @Flower Fairy @geekgrl Cats are superior animals spiritually, they have lived over a thousand lives. Id even say they're superior than humans.


My cats are thick! But I love them dearly


----------



## Specified

geekgrl said:


> Jealous! I have some but try to keep to 1mg as my tolerance is low and I can still function without appearing too smashed and dropping shit, then losing my memory.
> 
> Do you really get memory probs from one dose or does it need to build up lile I have experienced in the past?


It needs to build up in my system as of now to get memory problems. Six days on now and i'm starting to have problems with my speech now as well. Not slurring words, I get the words wrong, for example if I say less i'll say liss.


----------



## geekgrl

Specified said:


> It needs to build up in my system as of now to get memory problems. Six days on now and i'm starting to have problems with my speech now as well. Not slurring words, I get the words wrong, for example if I say less i'll say liss.



I usually do 2 days max then maybe only max once every 2 weeks. I'm so scared of fucking things up again and they just end up making me depressed, wish I'd realised that 10 years ago. I do enjoy them when I have them, in the right state of mind. 

re. Word recall I found Pregablin the worst. Even after 4 years that makes me struggle with words and that ones taken as instructed by GP.   I end up saying things like 'table' instead of 'sofa'. It's so odd


----------



## Specified

geekgrl said:


> I usually do 2 days max then maybe only max once every 2 weeks. I'm so scared of fucking things up again and they just end up making me depressed, wish I'd realised that 10 years ago. I do enjoy them when I have them, in the right state of mind.
> 
> re. Word recall I found Pregablin the worst. Even after 4 years that makes me struggle with words and that ones taken as instructed by GP.   I end up saying things like 'table' instead of 'sofa'. It's so odd


it's only been this week i've gone 7 days in a row now i'm drinking which i shouldnt be cos there cross tolerant.

how did you fuck things up?

your pullin' my leg with the pregablin aren't you? lol
pregabalin just makes me tired now i've built a tolerance not even 600mg puts me to sleep so i gotta take a break


----------



## geekgrl

Specified said:


> it's only been this week i've gone 7 days in a row now i'm drinking which i shouldnt be cos there cross tolerant.
> 
> how did you fuck things up?
> 
> your pullin' my leg with the pregablin aren't you? lol
> pregabalin just makes me tired now i've built a tolerance not even 600mg puts me to sleep so i gotta take a break


I fucked things up by getting access to diazepam online, already struggling when  depressed taking more benzos getting more depressed. Going off work going mental on tons of drugs for my 30th birthday and then depressed again benzos then forgetting shit. My ex walked out after 8 years to run to my friend who was a team mate at work. I struggled for months on a bender on alsorts. I then sorted things moved away then still not realising that using benzos to help with comedown of other drugs made me depressed. Got in a habit of taking them when I felt shit. Then tried to commit suicide after some other shit happened in my life on the 2nd jan (had a messy new year) benzos and ghb for come down the day before. Of course when the shit hit the fan I took a load and decided I'd had enough, went and laid on the train track. Woke up in hospital in HDU leg amputated and another smashed up. That's my demise on a drug I abused and fucked with my mental health. So ye now I'm careful. Very careful! 4 years later after 6 months in a wheelchair, 3 years learning to walk again..... I can trace it back to my stupid use of drugs really. I was a mess when I lost the love of my life and it took me 8 years to get over it.

Then I got heavy into opiates and that's another chapter of the story


----------



## Flower Fairy

geekgrl said:


> then still not realising that using benzos to help with comedown of other drugs made me depressed. Got in a habit of taking them when I felt shit.



Exactly how I got addicted to benzos and sleeping pills, buying them online when my doctor said no



geekgrl said:


> Of course when the shit hit the fan I took a load and decided I'd had enough, went and laid on the train track. Woke up in hospital in HDU leg amputated and another smashed up. That's my demise on a drug I abused and fucked with my mental health. So ye now I'm careful. Very careful! 4 years later after 6 months in a wheelchair, 3 years learning to walk again..... I can trace it back to my stupid use of drugs really. I was a mess when I lost the love of my life and it took me 8 years to get over it.



I'm crying my eyes out hun I'm so sorry about your legs, thats so sad, my heart goes out to you, I'm so sad this happened to you that is really shocking, well done for learning to walk though, dud you get a decent artificial leg they do some really cool looking ones these days



geekgrl said:


> Then I got heavy into opiates and that's another chapter of the story



I was a heroin addict for 4 years, I still have heroin dreams and that was 19 years ago 

Opioids are to nice, but alot are a bit to stimulating and I just want to be numbed out so I'm now buying different benzos to try other than vallies and xanax, but I quit last year and starting up again 

Thanks for sharing your story, I'm sending you a a huge cyber hug through the Internet


----------



## geekgrl

@Flower Fairy Ye I have a prosthetic although the cool ones are for private and I'm under the NHS. It also finally put me on the community mental health team which was helpful. I'm trying to put the pieces back together but COVID has fucked my plans over as has for a lot.

I crowdfunded two cool leg covers and I do a lot of volunteering now because I can. But now I have 3 health conditions instead of 2 and phantom limb pain only helped by a lot of meds including opiates.... Cue heroin..... And the last 3 years.... But I'm trying to sort that too.

There are a lot of circumstances and details left out but you get the gist. I'm an idiot at times but I have a good education and professional experience... And a strong personality. It could be so much worse! So here I am helping fly the HR flag and hope my experiences with practically most illegal substances helps some people get more informed about their choices.


----------



## Flower Fairy

Oh so you're in the UK to then, I littrally just emailed a therapist back as I want to start talking therapy again

Tried it about 4 times but kept cancelling so they kicked me off and now I'm trying a new therapy place, but I don't want to have phone consultations as my anxiety is bad talking on the phone, I did have 6 sessions once though with a councillor, but they recommended CBT and I don't want it so that's why I kept cancelling lol

I need a psychiatrist really as I think I have PTSD from my manipulative controlling ex and want to see if it really is PTSD 

Phantom limb pain is so strange I've heard alot about it but it's so weird, do you ever feel your lost leg itch or anyhing, but it's obviously it's not there to itch? or am I talking crazy talk but I thought I read that somewhere


----------



## schizopath

Spent the night just chilling with the boys and just took 300mg amphetamine to wake up


----------



## Flower Fairy

schizopath said:


> Spent the night just chilling with the boys and just took 300mg amphetamine to wake up



You really love your mixtures of different drugs don't you lol, you do a different one every day lol, uppers downers all-rounders lol

Whars your DOC? All of them lol?


----------



## Flower Fairy

My morning fix was half a 10mg nitrazapam at 2:30am to try and get back to sleep, couldn't so had an anti sickness pill and a naproxen for my fibromyalgia, yes they're shit but it's all I have apart from pregabalin I'm to scared to the, but forgot to have a Fortisip, so I'd best go drink one 

Oh and someone tell me why those drinks off my doctor make me hyper lol its not caffeine, but its a food drink that says high energy, and fuck me I'm so hyper on those lol


----------



## schizopath

Flower Fairy said:


> You really love your mixtures of different drugs don't you lol, you do a different one every day lol, uppers downers all-rounders lol
> 
> Whars your DOC? All of them lol?


To be honest ir ritalin snorted is my fav and my DOC is bupre. Sometimes I just hang around with dealers and all kinds of crazy shit happens as it often is.


----------



## Beeighxjay

Anyone pm with reliable RC vendors that don't take months and months to arrive?


----------



## br1dge

^ can't source here, at all, sorry

2 cups Yerba Mate
2g Kratom in capsules(trying to cut down, again, and capsules seem to have more legs, less side effects)
1g Phenibut
small bumps of Nicotiana Rustica, rapé(ha-peh)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee
cig
kratom
weed
500mg phenibut

couple tbsp peanutbutter


----------



## schizopath

About 1.5mg of bupre and few cigs


----------



## Flower Fairy

Clonazepam and a Fortisip drink and anti sickness pill under my lip


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Clonazepam and a Fortisip drink and anti sickness pill under my lip


didn't know there were clonazepam lipsticks FF....LOL that's a new ROA for the books! XD


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> About 1.5mg of bupre and few cigs


gimme gimme gimme nicotineeeeeeeeee pl00000000000000x


----------



## Flower Fairy

nznity said:


> didn't know there were clonazepam lipsticks FF....LOL that's a new ROA for the books! XD



Its an anti sickness pill you put under your lip by your gum lol, I'm coming off mirtazapine and not eating feel sick from not eating lol


----------



## nznity

Flower Fairy said:


> Its an anti sickness pill you put under your lip by your gum lol, I'm coming off mirtazapine and not eating feel sick from not eating lol


really? thought you meant sublingual, i'm fucked up hahahaha. awwww :/ still can't eat, dat sucks. careful with that you can get an ulcer from not eating that much time and it's been quite a bit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom
coffee
cig
weed


i know im boring.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

First day off in a week. Took 2.5mg etiz prior to a doctor appointment (thought I was having skin surgery) turned out he was like, nah, you look fine, call me in two months if it doesn't get better... So pretty sleepy from the etizolam lol.

Listening to some tunes and dropped by the store to pick up a twelver of Modelo especial and some limes. One in my hand and 11 left. Gonna chill with my best friend when he gets home in a few hours and probably kill that twelve pack over the day. No work the next two days either. Time to buzz.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Flower Fairy said:


> Its an anti sickness pill you put under your lip by your gum lol, I'm coming off mirtazapine and not eating feel sick from not eating lol



Which type of anti-emetic is it? Was guessing Zofran (ondansetron) but I thought that usually goes under the tongue. Though there's no reason one couldn't use it bucally. I'm just curious as we seem to take a lot of the same medications & if it's Zofran I can add another to the list. 

As for myself my usual. 750mcg of bupe & a J. Letting that kick in so I can hit the shower.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Which type of anti-emetic is it?



Prochlorperazine buccal 3mg, but it's just while I come off Mirtazapine to help me not feel sick so I can eat but they won't let me have anymore fortisips 

I ate though some of my sushi and a small slice of pizza


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Flower Fairy said:


> Prochlorperazine buccal 3mg, but it's just while I come off Mirtazapine to help me not feel sick so I can eat but they won't let me have anymore fortisips
> 
> I ate though some of my sushi and a small slice of pizza



Ah I see. I haven't had experience with that particular anti-emetic. One of the few I haven't tried over the years. I'm thrilled with my ondansetron. It's become a lot more commonly used but when I originally was prescribed it the price was astronomical & it wasn't often used as it is now. Either way I'm happy to have it. (y)
I had to Google the fortisip. Makes more sense nopw. If not for insurance I'd likely have a similar product. My Dr. tried for quite some time to get me something similar due to my weight being consistently below what is considered 'healthy'.

I'm happy to hear you were able to get some food down. I hope you start feeling better sooner than later. Nausea is a bitch.


----------



## Flower Fairy

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> I'm happy to hear you were able to get some food down. I hope you start feeling better sooner than later. Nausea is a bitch



Awwww thankyou hun 

Them fortisips was brilliant made me not feel sick much better than the anti sickness tablets, they are full of nutrition and stuff, and gave me energy to lay on bed lol, and they filled my tummy as I kept dry heaving as my tummy was empty


----------



## JoEhJoEh

i just woke up - 1 line and a strong coffee.... I have a hangover ....pheeeeeew

I normally never drink alcohol when i take any drugs, but yesterday.... at any time somebody gave as a vodka, then another one, then another one and i believe I g ot home by taxi.

Alcohol really has the extremest  hangover for me, but i guess I smoke too many Cigs and that's where headaches come from...

Searching for an aspirin..

Ah, and good morning mates!

JJ


----------



## Vinnie77

My morning fix


JoEhJoEh said:


> i just woke up - 1 line and a strong coffee.... I have a hangover ....pheeeeeew
> 
> I normally never drink alcohol when i take any drugs, but yesterday.... at any time somebody gave as a vodka, then another one, then another one and i believe I g ot home by taxi.
> 
> Alcohol really has the extremest  hangover for me, but i guess I smoke too many Cigs and that's where headaches come from...
> 
> Searching for an aspirin..
> 
> Ah, and good morning mates!
> 
> JJ



1 line of what ?


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Vinnie77 said:


> My morning fix
> 
> 
> 1 line of what ?


Cocaine


----------



## schizopath

Smoked some cigs and now drinking black tea


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2 Lines Cocaine
1 Vanilla Coffee
1 Coke Zero hhahahaaaa


----------



## JoEhJoEh

oh i forgot 5 mg Nitrazolam......


----------



## Flower Fairy

100mg pregabalin my body is acting drunk and I'm slurring they fucked me as I must still have nitrazapam in my system from last night 

And just had a fortijuce, juice version of the fortisip


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

3 Cigarettes
2 Large Coffee's
Sertraline 400mg
Dihydrocodeine 300mg
Bisoprolol 5mg
Diphenhydramine 50mg
Cyclizine 100mg
Depakote 800mg
Quetiapine 50mg
Chlorpromazine 100mg
Trazodone 75mg
Omeprazole 20mg
Oxazepam 60mg

Breakfast of champions xD


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cig & Coffee
Toilet
1 l ine Cocaine
5mg Clona
10 mg Pyrazolam


----------



## Flower Fairy

My prescribed dose of pregabalin 50mg
Fortijuce, same as fortisips but a juice
prochlorperazine buccal 3mb


----------



## 4meSM

Had 2 lucid dreams, woke up at 9am took 3.2g of red vein kratom, went back to sleep and had a third lucid dream (but that one was harder to control)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3 saltines and water

1.5g phenibut
coffee
3g kratom
cig
weed

special k be commin with red-berries inna minute


----------



## Flower Fairy

Fucking clonazepam because the pregabalin has made my appetite come back and I ate a meal yesterday then chips on my day out 

So if they do that I'll end up 10 stone like I was on mirtazapine and thars happening 

The food was proper meal in weeks 

So yeah pregabalin does make you eat more


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
2mg bupre and
a cigarette


----------



## marley is good

blizunT


----------



## schizopath

1.8mg of bupre
1500mg of gabapentin and
one big hit of weed


----------



## BK38

1200mg Phenibut
Half a J of some Temple Ball hash

Contemplating adding a little beer to the mix, or waiting until tmrw...


----------



## schizopath

0.4mg bupre iv. Just learned how to use the needle...


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> 0.4mg bupre iv. Just learned how to use the needle...


Also 0.5mg of klonopin and drinking an energy drink + cigarettes


----------



## Stassi202

A nice big blast


----------



## schizopath

Did 0.5mg of bupre iv. Should be enough for the whole day since I already did 0.4mg like 5 hours ago.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut
600mg gabap
coffee
weed

edit:
Have been over-imbibing *drugs last couple days and need to reigh it in _immediately_.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> . Just learned how to use the needle...



Just having a go out of curiosity or do you see a long term love affair?


----------



## schizopath

Atelier3 said:


> Just having a go out of curiosity or do you see a long term love affair?


Its useful for some drugs. I dont see the appeal for using needle for all of them. So kinda like a semi regular long term booty call.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

schizopath said:


> Its useful for some drugs. I dont see the appeal for using needle for all of them. So kinda like a semi regular long term booty call.



Indeed. Smart thinking there. Keep that in mind. I know a lot of IV users have a tendency to try everything IV when they first try IV even if it's not worth IV'ing. I know I did for a bit. It's definitely worth keeping in mind if something is worth IV'ing or not before defaulting to IV. Some substances just don't have much to gain by going IV. 

Speaking of IV why the IV with bupe? I've never bothered to IV it myself. I take 750mcg sublingual twice daily for pain & I guess maintenance as well. I've seen your posts & was pretty sure that you take bupe on the the reg. Is there an upside to IV bupe in your case? I'm just curious if you don't mind me asking?

I've plenty of IV experience (opioids in particular) but even in my shoot everything once phase I never really felt that IV bupe would be worth adding to the list. Though now that I think on it maybe it would be noticeable at this point in time compared to back then. As I do sometimes feel the 'stomach tightening' I associate with the onset of opioids when the bupe kicks in. I just got noticed it a minute ago actually. I was under the impression that bupe was similar to methadone in that even with IV there isn't much of a rush &/or benefit from IV admin but I could be wrong. I have seen a surprisingly large number of people mention IV bupe over the years that I can't attribute to a "needle fixation" so perhaps there's something more to it. 

I don't recall seeing bupe used IV by someone who wasn't already a regular IV opioid user so I'm quite curious as to your take on it. I'm sure you already know this but I'm OCD about them myself so I'm going to go ahead and throw in the obligatory don't forget the microns. I happen to have plenty of microns just lacking things to put through them.  Though I do have plenty of bupe.. Anyway stay safe while your exploring you're new ROA & of course; enjoy.


----------



## schizopath

Yeah, I mean I dont have a hard on for injecting, infact I hate the process but can see the positives of it.

It has twice as high bioavaibility iv compared to snorted. Also it has fairly nice warm rush for an maintenance drug. And while Im mentally addicted to opiates Ive never had physical dependance and barely get wds. Next month Im gonna take bupre everyday except the weekends...


----------



## schizopath

Just started the combo Im gonna take today. Took 300mg gaba and 1mg of klonopin. Loads of more to go.


----------



## schizopath

Coffee and some no-filter cigarettes


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

The usual 750mcg of bupe & a few rips off the bong. Decided to take 1mg of clonazepam. Having tapered down to .25mg which I've been at for like 6+ months from 6mg a day years ago & I've been pleasantly surprised by how well they work once again. Needed to take the edge off of today as I'm feeling sad & it's helping some. I'll give it a bit & see how I feel before deciding if it's good for now. I'm happy that it seems to be working as well as it is. I'd sorta forgotten how useful benzos can be over the years when I was on higher doses & they didn't do much. 

Our pet hairless rat passed away last night. We found her when I came into my office this morning. She seems to have just gone to sleep looking at how she's laying there. Based on her age it's understandable but I'd forgotten how old she was & it was unexpected. She lived a good life. RIP lil buddy, Ratkins will be missed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

150mg lyrica, 1.5mg buprenorphine and 6mg of clonazepam.


----------



## schizopath

800mg gabapentin and 2mg xanor. About to go buy me an energy drink.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

30mg of oxy
15mg of valium
50mg of sertraline
50mg of lamotrigine (i take another 50mg at night)
two shots of espresso 

would have preferred 100mg of oxy and 50mg of valium, but trying to be reasonable. this evening i'll take another 30 and 15, respectively.


----------



## sub21lime

Picked up my script of methadone this morning so theres that. Dosed 110mgs which left me with a euphoric nod followed by an energy rush( drank a strong coffee once i was done nodding out)
Ive taken a few dabs and smoked a couple bowls of weed through out morning.
Pretty stoned atm from huge dab hits.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre. Just about to leave to a holiday


----------



## Kelmasterflex

4:44 a.m.
Unsatisfactory amount of crystal.
3 belts of 80 proof
Cannabis.

I'm a fiend.


----------



## sub21lime

120mgs merhadone
Quarter gram of dab 
Bowl of weed
Bowl of hemp bud(cbd)
Yerba mate and cigs

Feeling content and very relaxed atm. Will prolly meditate again due to me feeling so chill.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

A change of pace. Besides the usual bupe & some cannabis got to throw in some dabs. I'd been without even though I'd finally gotten some after a drought just to break my tool. My replacements came in so I figured I'd try em out. Seem to work pretty well. (y)


----------



## Kelmasterflex

More Tina.
Like 3 am line
Now it's 6.
Coffee and prepping dry nose for redose


----------



## alarminglynefarious

leftovers from takeout at the bar last night.
had breakfast in bed. it even disposed of itself.

unfortunately it wasn't this morning


----------



## schizopath

1.4mg of bupre
a cig
energy drink (unopened as of now)


----------



## ghostfreak

10mg Diazepam. Roll on the Pregabalin tomorrow morning.


----------



## schizopath

10mg diazepam
1mg ksalol
0.8mg temgesic = 1.6mg bupre
a few cigs
and a énergy drink


----------



## sub21lime

100mgs methadone
Bowl of weed
Dab hit 
Marb cigs
Coffee


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre
10mg diaz<epam
10mg ambien eaten
10mg ambien snorted
Energy drink


----------



## nznity

a nice wank.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

2mg of bupe
100mg of tramadol
2 mcg clonidine
25mg benadryl
.5mg clonazepam
600mg of Gabapentin
2 Bowls of shitty weed
Energy drink

Some how, I still feel sober and crappy.


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

schizopath said:


> 0.4mg bupre iv. Just learned how to use the needle...



Did bupe feel any different thru this route? Worth it at all?


----------



## schizopath

DeathIndustrial88 said:


> Did bupe feel any different thru this route? Worth it at all?


Not in my opinion. Still the same drug.


----------



## schizopath

100mg mdma. About to go smoke a cig.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Been up the third day now with yay and alprazolam. right? nice mixture. lol so no wake ups just a steady dose. hahaha
kratom
600mg gabapentin


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

schizopath said:


> Not in my opinion. Still the same drug.



Good to know! I won't bother with it then. Thank you.  

Sounds like 4 little letters about to give you a good day, enjoy!


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg xanor
cigs
energy drink


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Basically slept for two days and feel all kinda crazy from less drugs:
1.5g phenibut
3g kratom
 coffee
cig


----------



## schizopath

Some tea


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

I got to spend the weekend with my bf. ^_^ Anyone almost feel "high" when they're around some one they enjoy?


----------



## nznity

40mg morphine IV and 100mg diazepam. high as fuck stilllll.


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
1.6mg bupre boofed (had to finally try it)
Energy drink


----------



## Raven6

DeathIndustrial88 said:


> I got to spend the weekend with my bf. ^_^ Anyone almost feel "high" when they're around some one they enjoy?


I know what you mean. But my girlfriend lives abroad, and I'm having withdrawal symptoms haha :D


----------



## DeathIndustrial88

Raven6 said:


> I know what you mean. But my girlfriend lives abroad, and I'm having withdrawal symptoms haha :D


 
Sorry to hear my friend ! My partner is 2hrs away but we try to make it work. 


For me this morning, about 4mg of bupe
120mg of psuedoephedrine 


I actually get a mild cognitive euphoria from plain old psuedoephedrine when I have no stimulant tolerance. I'm probably one of the only ones.


----------



## CoveBoy

120mg methadone
30 mg dexmethylphenidate


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut
600mg pregabalin
600mg gabapentin
coffee
weed
cigs


----------



## JoEhJoEh

15 mg Escitalopram
15 mg Amphetaminsulfat
2,5 mg Nomexor
aaand Selina Mite


----------



## JoEhJoEh

plus 3 mg Etizolam


----------



## Snafu in the Void

recently?

A few shots of cheap canadian whiskey, 700mg of aspirin and 40mg of CBD

I can certainly think of better drugs to do.... but right now that's it...

Have 5 tabs of LSD and 2 pills of MDMA staring at me but I need to drop some piss today.... so tomorrow, today...


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cool, now i got an hour or sleep or so.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

JoEhJoEh said:


> Cool, now i got an hour or sleep or so.


my typical day in the life of snafu


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
Some porridge


----------



## schizopath

Cigarettes
Energy drink
2mg bupre


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
3 saltines
3g kratom
weed
coffee
cig


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Quality black tea
1mg bupre


----------



## Yawning Angel

Cerebrolysin 10ml


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

500mg pregabalin
30mg hexen vaped

Probably it...for now.


----------



## schizopath

Some tea
Cigs
Energy drink
1.6mg of bupre


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

ugh. i am having the worst morning ever. woke up for a phone interview at a location that isn’t at all practical. horrible crink in my neck. so in order ...

-15mg ir adderall oral
-30mg norflurazepam oral
-50mg sertraline oral
-600mg ibuprofen oral
-30mg 3-meo-pce iv (which i had to do in two shots due to poor morning math with nothing but cotton "hr" filters or my neck was gonna kill me)

all for an interview that will likely go no where. if i i don't have a seizure it will be a miracle.

i got an email from the bbb saying all consumer information must be redacted before publication. i can't get a foid card for 95 days after applying, assuming they don't find my out-of-state institutionalization record. plus $500 usd for a taser because i'm sure as fuck not going to prison for shooting off a mossberg 500 in a metropolitain apartment building.

thank god i hit my two iv shots like a sniper.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

The rest of my pregabalin and clonazepam, the pregabalin made me wobbly when I walk but that's about it, I don't understand why people like it lol


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ugh. i am having the worst morning ever. woke up for a phone interview at a location that isn’t at all practical. horrible crink in my neck. so in order ...
> 
> -15mg ir adderall oral
> -30mg norflurazepam oral
> -50mg sertraline oral
> -600mg ibuprofen oral
> -30mg 3-meo-pce iv (which i had to do in two shots due to poor morning math with nothing but cotton "hr" filters or my neck was gonna kill me)
> 
> all for an interview that will likely go no where. if i i don't have a seizure it will be a miracle.
> 
> i got an email from the bbb saying all consumer information must be redacted before publication. i can't get a foid card for 95 days after applying, assuming they don't find my out-of-state institutionalization record. plus $500 usd for a taser because i'm sure as fuck not going to prison for shooting off a mossberg 500 in a metropolitain apartment building.
> 
> thank god i hit my two iv shots like a sniper.



Wow, you def have a lot going on here lol. You should PM me sometime I'm worried about yall up in the city


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

was a hell of a morning but i'm up. how are you doing?


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> was a hell of a morning but i'm up. how are you doing?



I'm pretty burned out but not terrible. Work has picked up sharply and I'm working 6-7 days in a row. I have my secret weapon though which is a big bag of O-DSMT and some adrafinil which was my morning fix today. Jealous of the PCP I miss that and the other fun RCs, but I'm just sticking with desmetram for these last 2 months of supervision. Would still like to meet for coffee or something after my court shit is taken care of.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh man i'd love a shot of odsmt. too bad that would probably be the the last straw. plus shit gets me depressed like dope after a week of shooting.


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> oh man i'd love a shot of odsmt. too bad that would probably be the the last straw. plus shit gets me depressed like dope after a week of shooting.



I've been tossing around the idea of trying it out IV but that probably wouldn't end well plus I suck at IV. Oral works pretty well.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

well you know how it works. once you shoot, that's the only way. goodbye lungs, veins, heart, etc. hello expensive micron filters, identifying chinese knockoffs, needle exchanges with only easytouch and no bd. fun, fun, fun.


----------



## devilsgospel

hydroazuanacaine said:


> well you know how it works. once you shoot, that's the only way. goodbye lungs, veins, heart, etc. hello expensive micron filters, sorting through chinese knockoffs, needle exchange with only easytouch and no bd. fun, fun, fun.



Yeah I'll stick with what works already. I've been trying to keep my drug use conservative and utilitarian (as much as one can do that) after not having anything for a few months.


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

This morning it was:

300mg pregabalin
120ishmg 3-FPM hot railed
And *lots *of water. 



Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> 500mg pregabalin
> 30mg hexen vaped
> 
> Probably it...for now.



That Saturday significantly escalated from that after meeting up with a friend to play music and chill with the puppy he was looking after. He's well-versed in drugs but less familiar with RCs so we decided to indulge. All total, we probably blew through close to 2 grams of hexen, mostly insufflated and then vaped toward the end. It was a bit much (plus not enough water or food) and I really felt like shit by the time I made it home Sunday afternoon. Was a total zombie when I woke up. Dumped a large chunk of the stims I had left because I felt like it was necessary. Kept a tiny bit though to ease me out of the binge without being effectively dead on my feet.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

@Celestial_Robot_Cat i like your avatar is it a cat mixing on a pizza lol?

What's Hexen?


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> @Celestial_Robot_Cat i like your avatar is it a cat mixing on a pizza lol?
> 
> What's Hexen?



It sure is! A cat mixing on a pizza in space, no less.

Hexen, aka N-Ethylhexedrone or NEH (PsychonautWiki link), is a stimulant of the cathinone class.


----------



## devilsgospel

Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> It sure is! A cat mixing on a pizza in space, no less.
> 
> Hexen, aka N-Ethylhexedrone or NEH (PsychonautWiki link), is a stimulant of the cathinone class.



How would you compare hexen to other stims? I'm debating on getting some, I need something to go with this opioid.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just a light dose of
Benzos
Opiates
Gabapentinoids
And a swig of vodka
And obviously cannabis but that goes without a saying for me


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

devilsgospel said:


> How would you compare hexen to other stims? I'm debating on getting some, I need something to go with this opioid.



Hexen is pretty great when vaped. Since a decent dose is about 30mg, I usually like to hot rail it because the rush is pretty great that way and it takes less time than vaping it in a pipe or off foil. It's okay when insufflated but it will mess up your nose after a while. I've never taken it any other way (95%o of use has been vaping). Regardless of the ROA, the urge to redose can be rather compulsive (understatement of the year). 

I've done a fair handful of stims and overall I honestly prefer hexen to most of them; I think only cocaine I enjoy more but I have been addicted to that in the past and won't do it anymore. But, I have also been abusing the shit out of hex and definitely have problems controlling my usage. I've stayed up for multiple days without issue (no psychosis), slept for a day, and then repeated...so keep that in mind. And mind the dose because going too hard will produce undesirable side effects like anxiety and vasoconstriction.

I don't partake in opiates so I can't say how the combo might be. I do really like it with pregabalin, though.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Half a tablet of some ecstacy from a batch I'm comfortable with and enjoy. And a healthy joint of some dank weed. Fantastic way to start the day. Mmmm.


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Tea with a friend
1.6mg bupre


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Pizza and coffee


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

FuckinAcidMan said:


> Half a tablet of some ecstacy from a batch I'm comfortable with and enjoy. And a healthy joint of some dank weed. Fantastic way to start the day. Mmmm.



Nice! An early roll is so fun, different somehow than taking it later. Enjoy!


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

JoEhJoEh said:


> Pizza and coffee



Asking the important questions here...what kind of pizza? I swear I fiend harder for the 'za some days than I do anything else (good thing I have some in the fridge from yesterday),


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Breakfast 

This is the last pack of pregabalin I'll be getting off my doctor and I don't normally abuse them but fuck it I took 8 x 75mg should I take more? 

And 2 x 2mg "clonazepam" which I think could be faked or under dosed


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> Asking the important questions here...what kind of pizza? I swear I fiend harder for the 'za some days than I do anything else (good thing I have some in the fridge from yesterday),


Mozzarella with"fresh"  tomatoes and basilkum-pesto. I liked it even if not selfmade


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

JoEhJoEh said:


> Mozzarella with"fresh"  tomatoes and basilkum-pesto. I liked it even if not selfmade



Yum! Pesto is the best. Breakfast of champions. I just had the last slice of my spinach pancetta with ricotta. I have the rest of a Hawaiian (with prosciutto instead of ham) for lunch.

(I also had 1.25g of phenibut and a couple of hits of MDPHP for breakfast too. Not nearly as satisfying but a necessity to get through today.)


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> Nice! An early roll is so fun, different somehow than taking it later. Enjoy!


i feel like it's cause your brain is fresh and full of wonder moreso than after doing your whole day.

morning acid trips are waaay different than evening ones, too.

the difference is pronounced, especially comparing an evening after a long day of doing various stuff versus a morning where you've just gotten a good nights sleep and are able to awaken with a fresh mindset.


----------



## Celestial_Robot_Cat

FuckinAcidMan said:


> morning acid trips are waaay different than evening ones, too.



Truth! I almost always trip starting in mid or late morning, it's just so much better. Plus it's the only way I can get to sleep on time.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Celestial_Robot_Cat said:


> Truth! I almost always trip starting in mid or late morning, it's just so much better. Plus it's the only way I can get to sleep on time.


I feel like it's a healthier way to do it definitely lol.

It is sometimes fun to stay up through the comedown and just ride the afterglow through the next morning if you dose at night.

Pushing 40 ish hours with no sleep is fucking bad for you no matter how fun it is while hypomanic though.


----------



## schizopath

Tea
Cigs
0.8mg of bupre

Watching the Doctor Sleep on netflix. Might sleep some more idk.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Don't drink vodka on 14 x 75mg pregabalin and 20mg zomorph I got given as it don't end well lol

So today I'm being a good girl


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Energy drink
2mg klonopin
1.2mg bupre straight to the vein as always

At this point Im regularly using needle and dont fear it anymore.... shucks...


----------



## schizopath

200mg amphetamine and 2mg bupre


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Ice-cold Coka Cola
Cigarette


----------



## JoEhJoEh

an ice-cold Coke Zero and my medication (15 mg Amphetaminsulfate, 2,5 mg Nomexor, 20 mg Escitalopram and "the pill")

now:

5 mg 3-Hydroxyphenazepam


----------



## schizopath

50mg edible and 1.2mg bupre


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cocaine. A friend was here all night long and we were so high....
1/4 Watermelon
a Cigarette

plus medication:

2,5 mg Nomexor
20 mg Escitalopram
15 mg Amphetaminsulfate
the pill


----------



## Vinnie77

600mg pregabalin and double espresso


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Vinnie77 said:


> 600mg pregabalin and double espresso


That's a good idea


----------



## JoEhJoEh

A coffee I mean.


----------



## Vinnie77

JoEhJoEh said:


> That's a good idea


 Second double espresso + 50mg of atomoxetine. First day in new job. Feeling good


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Vinnie77 said:


> Second double espresso + 50mg of atomoxetine. First day in new job. Feeling good


Got to bed at 8am. Now it's 1.15pm - and have to see my psychotherapist at 4pm..... Oh my goodness....


----------



## BK38

1500mg Phenibut in the AM and now throwing a 6 pack of decent beer into the mix.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

since it is after midnight here:
1mg aplrazolam
1mg sub
2 hits of weed
"triple stack" of X
lets see what happens, no?


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs


----------



## JoEhJoEh

a big line Coke
a bit of a Risotto with vegetables


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

3mgs Buprenorphine
Vaping some Delta-8-THC
Took somewhere around 8 shots of Whiskey
Chased them with JavaMonster probably favorite energy drink of them all honestly, this sorta combo feels good.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
Modafinil

Maybe a drink later this evening, see what happens.


----------



## Ganjcat

Bag of gear a cigarette and a cup of tea having a lazy day might have a power nap it's amazing how music can make time for by


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Coffee
> Cigs


ahaha I'm off the coffee used to be addicted to the stuff but back on tea now I like tea because it's subtle but chills me out after a few cups it goes well with a spliff to don't have any weed atm though unfortunately


----------



## schizopath

Cigs 
Tea


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i think i posted this in the wrong thread earlier, my bad

4mg sub-whateva
6g kratom
300mg pregab
2mg alp
shhhhh dont tell SO



oh yeah and a coupla blunts of trees


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg xanax
1.2mg bupre
Cigs


----------



## Japhy Ryder

I am still debating on the wisdom or folly of a morning fix.  I got up, last Thursday morning, so, today is my sixth morning since bed.  If I do, and I am leaning  that way, it will be .2-.3 of meth in a booty bump, and I'll probably smoke a little bowl either way.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

5mg valium
10mg oxy
half a joint.
Rooibos tea with no alcohol. So just a light dose of benzos and opiates


----------



## 4meSM

3.3g of kratom
A cup of sencha green tea

It's probably the best green tea I've ever had, I went to a specialized tea store to buy some matcha and they gave me this sencha as a sample. It has completely changed my mind about green tea.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2,5 mg Nomexor
20 mg Escitalopram
15 mg Amphetaminsulfate

Cocaine in combi with 5 mg Bromazolam

Hope one of my orders comes today, I want to try the Norflurazepam soon. I'm also getting a few blotters Fluclotizolam, but I don't think I will feel too much even if I eat all ten at one time ( the blotters are just 0,25mg and I hate blotters), plus 10 pellets Flunitrazolam. I hate this, but the Fluclotizolam and the Flunitrazolam are very seldom to get in powder-form.

Mah, let's see.....

have a nice day all 

JJ


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Coffee
Cigs
2 lines Coke
GABA-A
Cal-Mag-Komplex

plus one more coffee


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Cigs & Cocaine and Norflurazepam. I have to test that without mixing it ,but it's quite powerful ,i like it. 

JJ


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Still feeling the bupre from last night. Wont be using bupre today. Love it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Scoop of peanut butter
Coffee
Kratom
Weed
10mg diazepam

music


----------



## CoveBoy

120mg methylphenidate 
125mg methadone


----------



## sub21lime

120mgs methadone
Smoking couple bowls of indoor i grew while watching youtube


----------



## devilsgospel

CoveBoy said:


> 120mg methylphenidate
> 125mg methadone



That is by far one of my favorite combos man I'm so jealous: heavy opioid and methylphenidate.


----------



## Dextro .45

Methadone 80mg oral drink with breakfast (egg toasted sandwich with orange juice)

then Methylphenidate (Ritalin) 15mg chased by 2.5 oz. Jin in orange juice (increases d-threo MPH c-max / AUC by 40% and early exposure to euphoric effects

then in the evening a 0.5mg Etizolam dose & Tweed Indica THC/CBD jel cap combo to relax lol 

So essentially a Brompton Cocktail / oral speedball

Opioid (Methadone) / mu agonist
Stimulant (Ritalin) DNRI / Inverse agonist
Cannabinoid (THC/CBD) Indica
CNS depressant (Ethanol) Jin
GABA-A agonist (Etizolam) Thienotriazolodiazepine / PAM

That’s my DOC / fav cocktail (sometimes substituting Ritalin for Vyvanse (d-amph) and adding Phenibut 1.5 g to the mix


----------



## JoEhJoEh

a Vanilla-Espresso
4 mg Flunitrazolam


----------



## 4meSM

Took some kratom at 10am but stayed in bed and fell asleep again 'till 1pm. I woke up hungry as fuck and didn't feel like cooking, plus I remembered that I have coupons from my old job which allow me to eat for free at fast-food restaurants. So I had some burger king for breakfast, and they gave me a double burger by mistake. 
I think I needed those calories after spending the last couple of days high off fluorophenmetrazine.

Might take some pregabalin in a bit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2 saltines
1.2g phenibut hcl
2.5mg diazepam
black coffee
a few puffs of wood
cig


----------



## JoEhJoEh

70 mg Diazepam


----------



## Joey

6 hits meth, smoked.
Caffeine.
A cigarette.
1 hit of pot in the bong.


----------



## Gaffy

A beer and some cigarettes, I actually hâte it; would rather use all the time, at least when I need to. Quite luckily in the afternoon I joyfully picked up my Euty package and I have to say nothin much Comes out of it, pretty lackluster.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Moooooooooooooorniiiiiiiiiiiiiiing all!

30 mg Diazepam
a Cig


----------



## JimLovesOxies

Patiently waiting on diesel & gas 
kratom+d isomer 'amine & some east coast powder bags of diacytl. 
Godspeed, my homeboy.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Icecream - it's cold outside and I thougt that would fit


----------



## schizopath

About 0.8mg of bupre and some coffee with cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee
2.5mg diazepam
weed
cigs
guess i's gonna watch another sun-rise from da porch. 

just noticed it's phenibut day... may skip it.


aaahhp... throw in 1g phenibut hcl
anotha 2.5mg diazepam
anotha 30mg er morph
mo weed
mo coffee

imma be buggin by the sun rises... here it comes now....

gotta love them power lines and shit junkin up the view


----------



## schizopath

0.6mg of bupre and a cig


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg bupre and some apple juice


----------



## MrsGamp

8 Dex, 3 Tramadol, 2 paracetamols, 1 Cymbalta

Don't always take so many Dex upon waking but had to get up at 5.45 am to start new job ...

By 9.30 am I had taken 12 Dex. Disgusting.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2 saltines
3g kratom
2.5mg diazepam
coffee
couple puffs of wood


----------



## Joey

About a point to 1 1/2 points meth. A cigarette. Feel okay.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Sertraline 150mg
Gabapentin 1500mg
Dihydrocodeine 300mg
Quetiapine 50mg
Trazodone 37.5mg
Chlorpromazine 50mg
Cyclizine 150mg
Omeprazole 20mg
Naproxen 500mg
Depakote 600mg


----------



## schizopath

Lil bit over 1mg of bupre and drinking me an Red Devil


----------



## JoEhJoEh

5 mg Alprazolam
2250 mg Ashwagandha
20 mg Diazepam
2500 mg A-Gaba
Calcium
Magnesium


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2 saltines
1g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
2.5mg diazepam
coffee
cigs

fiddin ta chow on tuna salad with jalapenos and shit in it. Well, not shit, but you know....


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Taking it easy today. So far (5pm here):

Sertraline 150mg
Dihydrocodeine 180mg
Gabapentin 600mg
Depakote 400mg
Quetiapine 25mg
Trazodone 37.5mg


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

The usual morning dose of 750mcg of bupe. Hopefully it kicks in shortly as my back is worse than usual this morning.  Other than that just a J and a dab of sugar wax. Cracking a Red Bull (8 oz sugar free, YES the larger sizes taste different IMHO! *or perhaps I'm crazy*)and getting around. Not usually a caffeine person but lately been on a RB kick. Gonna hit the shower and see if I can't finish out this season of MTGA in a decent spot.


----------



## schizopath

Well shit took the amph too late and couldnt sleep. Took about a mg of bupre and currently smoking me a cig. Feeling pretty okayish.


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom and coffee.
Forgot what it was to wake up early, I'm not used to it anymore... Well I've never been a morning person.


----------



## devilsgospel

4meSM said:


> Kratom and coffee.
> Forgot what it was to wake up early, I'm not used to it anymore... Well I've never been a morning person.



Same with me, somehow always get the morning shift at jobs though.

Nothing stims can't fix though eh?

🜏 smoking a cig I laced with a few mL of this NEH vape juice I made a long time ago. Doesn't seem to work well no matter how I use it but eh whatever still giving it a shot.

Edit: kinda worked


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Codeine and Xanax for a nice calm Friday treat.


----------



## 4meSM

devilsgospel said:


> Same with me, somehow always get the morning shift at jobs though.
> 
> Nothing stims can't fix though eh?



I think my main issue is that I have a hard time going to sleep early, I always tell myself that I'll be fine but then I obviously wake up tired as fuck. I just took my kratom and a cup of milk coffee with some cocoa powder this morning, for some reason I've never been able to eat when I wake up "early".
Could have taken some 3-FPM but I was too tired to do it lol, so I just went with the coffee to at least get some calories.

It's like waking up hangover even though I didn't drink, gotta fix my sleep schedule.


----------



## devilsgospel

4meSM said:


> I think my main issue is that I have a hard time going to sleep early, I always tell myself that I'll be fine but then I obviously wake up tired as fuck. I just took my kratom and a cup of milk coffee with some cocoa powder this morning, for some reason I've never been able to eat when I wake up "early".
> Could have taken some 3-FPM but I was too tired to do it lol, so I just went with the coffee to at least get some calories.
> 
> It's like waking up hangover even though I didn't drink, gotta fix my sleep schedule.



Yeah you just described my nights/mornings there too. Even without stimulants I still get a good 4-5 hours a night thinking I'll wake up fine but of course never do. I have started using weed products again after over a year and they've helped immensely, but now my issue is sleeping too well and almost being late for work lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

No sleep again
bump of meff about midnight
coffee
kratom
2.5mg diazepam
cig


----------



## Jabberwocky

A few hours sleep, working up the courage "to take a bong rip" (wake and bake). One moment please.

Edit:

"Bong rip" accomplished, definitely baking if not waking. Have been informed in the affirmative, that yes, the kids do have school today. Good to know, just trying
to keep abreast of current events, you know.


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre
Caramel Macchiato
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

2mg Clonazepam - didn’t really feel much from it.


----------



## Wilson Wilson

Nice lil suburban speedball for Monday morning:

* 20mg dexamph
* 60mg oxy
* 240mg DHC
* ~150mg codeine


----------



## deficiT

:2mg etizolam
:4g green vietnam kratom
:300mg gabapentin

Was going to induce coma with some quetiapine this morning but I think I'll just ride out the rest of this meth-amp buzz, hopefully get some shit done and then crash out later


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre
2mg of pharma clonazepam
Cig that I actually felt

Watching League Of Legends World Championship


----------



## deficiT

4mg buprenorphine
4g kratom


----------



## devilsgospel

deficiT said:


> 4mg buprenorphine
> 4g kratom



Do you find that the kratom adds anything to bupe? I've been wondering that for a while


----------



## deficiT

devilsgospel said:


> Do you find that the kratom adds anything to bupe? I've been wondering that for a while



It has been recently now that I've been cutting back so much. But I was honestly buzzing pretty good just off of that, not totally nodding but I was particularly sedated and feeling good and I'm just now being able to focus a little bit more. It was pretty difficult to read when I was trying to.

Currently I'm taking 4mg bupe every 2 days, and using kratom pretty sparingly, maybe 4-16 gs a day.


----------



## schizopath

2mg klonopin
0.8mg bupre
Lil bit of weed


----------



## BK38

I'm nicely high, but still relatively clear headed, can't complain.

150mg Tramadol hcl
1st small joint of some decent weed I got today
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

deficiT said:


> It has been recently now that I've been cutting back so much. But I was honestly buzzing pretty good just off of that, not totally nodding but I was particularly sedated and feeling good and I'm just now being able to focus a little bit more. It was pretty difficult to read when I was trying to.
> 
> Currently I'm taking 4mg bupe every 2 days, and using kratom pretty sparingly, maybe 4-16 gs a day.



Completely off-topic but I'm quite interested in more information regarding this combination. I take 1.5-2mg Bupe per day myself. I was under the impression that Kratom would have little to no effect with said tolerance levels? I'll admit it's been quite some time since I've tried Kratom but assumed I would run into issues combining it with Bupe. I also assumed it wouldn't have any effect. Perhaps it's the timing but I would have thought that with a tolerance of 4mg of Bupe that Kratom wouldn't be able to touch you? 

IIRC a decent dose of Kratom (8-16gs) hit somewhat like 20-40mg of Oxycodone which is significantly less than the 150mg Morphine equivalent of Bupe I'm on. (Basing the 150mg off Belbuca literature equating 1800mcg to 150mg Morphine (Belbuca = Bupe). Anyways enough random numbers (especially since they might be way off as I'm going off memory & I'm half awake & didn't bother to double check them ). Anyways I'm just curious if you're willing to share more information regarding your usage & how it's working out if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## deficiT

I_Hate_This_Place said:


> Completely off-topic but I'm quite interested in more information regarding this combination. I take 1.5-2mg Bupe per day myself. I was under the impression that Kratom would have little to no effect with said tolerance levels? I'll admit it's been quite some time since I've tried Kratom but assumed I would run into issues combining it with Bupe. I also assumed it wouldn't have any effect. Perhaps it's the timing but I would have thought that with a tolerance of 4mg of Bupe that Kratom wouldn't be able to touch you?
> 
> IIRC a decent dose of Kratom (8-16gs) hit somewhat like 20-40mg of Oxycodone which is significantly less than the 150mg Morphine equivalent of Bupe I'm on. (Basing the 150mg off Belbuca literature equating 1800mcg to 150mg Morphine (Belbuca = Bupe). Anyways enough random numbers (especially since they might be way off as I'm going off memory & I'm half awake & didn't bother to double check them ). Anyways I'm just curious if you're willing to share more information regarding your usage & how it's working out if you don't mind me asking.



I don't have any numbers or studies, all I have is my anecdotal evidence. But kratom works on many different receptors beyond just the MOR, so those effects wouldn't be hindered by Bupe use. All I know, going through this sub taper now, I'd be feeling a lot shittier without kratom, and it does help me out. But bearing in mind, I've been a daily user of kratom for 6 years, so I am pretty much just as habituated to kratom as I am anything else. 

I've only been on bupe since June, so it certainly could be different for people with different experience. I also went a month without kratom while i was in rehab in June. So my circumstances I'm sure are different than many. 

Today is the first day in my sub taper that I've started to really feel the w/d though, and the kratom hasn't been as useful as normal. All I know, is the other day when I took my sub dosage, and my kratom dosage at the same time, I was more pleasantly opiated than I have been in quite a long time.


----------



## 4meSM

3.3g of kratom and 30mg of amphetamine (snorted).


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg of pharma klonopin 
0.8mg of bupre


----------



## Masyn

50mg 2-fma , 10mg diazepam and some Kratom


----------



## ghostfreak

2mg Clonazepam, 160mg Propranolol, 120mg Fexofenadine - boring lol might take another 2mg kpin later.


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

deficiT said:


> I don't have any numbers or studies, all I have is my anecdotal evidence. But kratom works on many different receptors beyond just the MOR, so those effects wouldn't be hindered by Bupe use. All I know, going through this sub taper now, I'd be feeling a lot shittier without kratom, and it does help me out. But bearing in mind, I've been a daily user of kratom for 6 years, so I am pretty much just as habituated to kratom as I am anything else.
> 
> I've only been on bupe since June, so it certainly could be different for people with different experience. I also went a month without kratom while i was in rehab in June. So my circumstances I'm sure are different than many.
> 
> Today is the first day in my sub taper that I've started to really feel the w/d though, and the kratom hasn't been as useful as normal. All I know, is the other day when I took my sub dosage, and my kratom dosage at the same time, I was more pleasantly opiated than I have been in quite a long time.



Thanks for the detailed response! Information even if anecdotal is none the less useful. I myself use Bupe for pain / maintenance & mostly was curious as to whether or not I could occasionally use Kratom & gain benefits from it. Perhaps I'll give it a try one of these days.  Either way I appreciate the response.


----------



## schizopath

300mg of speed


----------



## sub21lime

60mgs dxm
600mg magnesium
1000mg gaba(the supplement not the drug)
1000mg taurine
50mg vit b6
500mg holy basil extract
300mg relora
400mg l theanine
120mg methadone
Weed,dabs,cig n coffee


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre
Cig
Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Wilson Wilson

schizopath said:


> 2mg of pharma clonazepam



As opposed to pressed clonazepam? Genuinely asking is that a thing people are doing now?

Anyway for me 10mg dex and 1mg clonazepam. That's just my cup of coffee.


----------



## schizopath

Wilson Wilson said:


> As opposed to pressed clonazepam? Genuinely asking is that a thing people are doing now?
> 
> Anyway for me 10mg dex and 1mg clonazepam. That's just my cup of coffee.


Yeah, those bottled Roche clonazepam that gypsies sell are propably some unknown rc + lil bit of real clonazepam. As far as I know atleast.


----------



## deficiT

Have been avoiding the suboxone/kratom/opi monster for quite some time. I'm only able to minorly dissociate _______bumps______ of 3-meo-pcp
but im still tweakin

Watched The Wall this morning and dosed 1.2mg 25b-nboh; it was nice to watch through a new lens but definitely think the ole band needs some new material


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Just a cup of coffee and a few cigs.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Nothing till now.


----------



## schizopath

JoEhJoEh said:


> Nothing till now.


Yeah, Im waiting for a call. About to score some bupre and maybe oxazepam later.


----------



## schizopath

And call he did. Im out.


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Yeah, Im waiting for a call. About to score some bupre and maybe oxazepam later.


oxazepam is a fucking rookie benzo you have to eat bottle to feel anything.
fuckers in rehab like to use them.
olanzapin is a some kind of weird mutation of oxazepam btw.


----------



## deficiT

I might've accidentally ingested 200mg of DPT before realizing i have been newly modded in DC. Go easy on me this one night at least please


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre and some cigs. Watching Overwatch League and laying on the bed.


----------



## BK38

Suddenly realized this AM that I smoked my last J last night. Always borrowing from tomorrow for today... meh. Am just really hoping my French teenage plug comes through with that good weed today. Still hasn't answered my message...

Anyhow, so far today:

1300mg Phenibut
1 Hot Toddy

Prob have a few more drinks and hope to add some weed to the mix later.


----------



## sub21lime

^^ive been craving phenibut. Good thing for me my local vitamin n herb
Shop actually sells it so i never have to wait.
 Anyways this morning so far-
90mgs dxm
Bowl of really good weed
2 dab hits
Lil over .5mg xanax
110mgs methadone
Coffee n cigs.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg of bupre. Spent the whole yesterday in bed cause I felt horrible but glad that Im doing better today.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2 lines Cocaine
a Cigarette
2 cups of coffee


----------



## schizopath

Woke up to some super trippy dream. Put the water heater on and ivd, with a piss dirty needle, about 1.2mg of bupre. Then I took 300mg gaba and now drinking the tea. Propably getting hexen and oh boy, cant fucking wait!


----------



## Papaverium

40mg methadone, and wishing i had some dope in my arm tbh


----------



## thelung

85mg Methadone 
200mg Fluvoxamine 
And a banana too!


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs methadone which im sure ill regret that i didnt split my dose up into 2 or 3 doses by the end of the day. I Hate that i metabolize methadone faster than most people.
Couple dab hits,roll your own cigs and coffee as soon as i make it.
Waiting on some xanax to get here so i can tame my high anxiety.
In the meen time-
750mg magnesium glycinate
450mg relora
500mg l theanine
1250mg GABA (not the drug)
500mg holy basil extract
25mg vitb6
1000mg taurine


----------



## Papaverium

24mg IV Dilaudid. 
A bong rip
One 7% tall can. (Blackfly Raspberry)


----------



## JoEhJoEh

2 lines Cocaine


----------



## sub21lime

120mgs methadone
.5mg xanax
200mg l theanine
Few dab hits
Couple bowls good weed
Cup of coffee
Marb red cigs


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg of bupre
Two cigs
Chamomila/black tea

Bout to watch a LOL playoff match


----------



## 4meSM

3.4g of kratom
A cup of chicory root infusion or however you call it. Very rich in terpenes (though not the fruity kind) and polyphenols, I recommend it. 
A spliff made with gelato bubble hash.


----------



## trogere

30mg of CBD 
1 small RedBull without sugar


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

trogere said:


> 1 small RedBull without sugar



1 small red bull with sugar ~ 9am
1 shared joint ~ 11:30am


----------



## sub21lime

4meSM said:


> A cup of chicory root infusion or however you call it. Very rich in terpenes (though not the fruity kind) and polyphenols, I recommend it.
> A spliff made with gelato bubble hash.


Sounds like something id post lol.
Very nice mix!  Im sure your kratom mixed very well with all the other goods.

This morning-
Got up at 4am couldnt fall back asleep so i took advantage of being awake early and watched youtube for hours.
120mg methadone
.5mg xanax
Cup coffee
Bong bowl of weed
Couple dab hits
450mg magnesium glycinate
750mg GABA
300mgs l theanine
1000mgs holy basil extract


----------



## 4meSM

sub21lime said:


> Sounds like something id post lol.
> Very nice mix!  Im sure your kratom mixed very well with all the other goods.
> 
> This morning-
> Got up at 4am couldnt fall back asleep so i took advantage of being awake early and watched youtube for hours.
> 120mg methadone
> .5mg xanax
> Cup coffee
> Bong bowl of weed
> Couple dab hits
> 450mg magnesium glycinate
> 750mg GABA
> 300mgs l theanine
> 1000mgs holy basil extract



Yeah kratom goes pretty well with that, but I also mix kratom with everything lol. It's one of my favorite drugs. 

I'm working on a subject involving terpenes and polyphenols so I've been doing a lot of reading on that, I probably read ~50 articles last week. They have some interesting effects, some may even be psychoactive but that's still a fairly unexplored topic. 

I had the same thing this morning, plus some coffee. Actually I haven't smoked yet but I may roll a spliff soon. I rarely smoke in the mornings nowadays but I missed THC after not smoking for a week.


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil and maybe 1mg Alprazolam later on to chill.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Cheese and marmite


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

A strong cup of dark roast coffee.


----------



## woamotive

3 cups of EXCELLENT coffee
Critical Cheese - plenty of, smoked
900 mg gabapentin (as prescribed)
.1mg clonidine (also as prescribed)


----------



## neversickanymore

A heroic bump of ketamine, a small oral dose mdma, two iced coffees, large tumbler vodka and a couple American Spirits.


----------



## trogere

neversickanymore said:


> A heroic bump of ketamine, a small oral dose mdma, two iced coffees, large tumbler vodka and a couple American Spirits.


That's a nice day


----------



## neversickanymore

trogere said:


> That's a nice day



It is trogere.. last day of vacation so i rounded it out with 60mg reg amps and a pitcher of bloodies and crock pot full of slow cooked delicious.   Just sitting pretty today.


----------



## devilsgospel

4meSM said:


> 3.4g of kratom
> A cup of chicory root infusion or however you call it. Very rich in terpenes (though not the fruity kind) and polyphenols, I recommend it.
> A spliff made with gelato bubble hash.



Do tell more about this beverage, I haven't heard of that before


----------



## schizopath

1mg of klonopin
1mg of ksalol
1mg of bupre with a piss dirty needle


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Finally got some regular dabs in. I'm fucking stoked! So this morning it's my usual 750mcg of bupe, a sugar free red bull (small the other sizes taste different / meh), a spliff & some of those dabs. Different type / consistency than I've gotten in the past; breaks up into "crystals". Either way I'm enjoying it; good start to the day. (y)


----------



## schizopath

Barely slept last night brrr

But so far Ive taken
1.1mg of bupre and
1mg klonopin


----------



## deficiT

Finally managed to gobble a 200mg Quetiapine. Still not really tired though, but I'm definitely ready to pass out.


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Lots of water
Cocaine


----------



## Dick&Warty

Coffee 
Heroin


----------



## deficiT

Meth
Kratom
Gabapentin


----------



## schizopath

A cig
0.8mg of bupre
Bout to start drinking me a blueberry energy drink


----------



## deficiT

25mgs 4f-mph;

A decent enough pick me up, but I'll probably want more soon. Gonna try and not get too out of control w/ it, as I now have some and some 2-fma. Weirdly enough I feel more comfortable w/ rc's than I do w/ proper speed aka meth. But they all leave me a shaky mess in the end; so cheers to that. Here comes the motormouth; that particular side effect has been w/ me for days through my stim use. It's nice to just express shit but I'm starting to hate my voice again.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee, Propranolol and 50mg Modafinil. So far lol.


----------



## schizopath

1mg of bupre
Black tea
Cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.25g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
cigs


----------



## deficiT

bumpin 4f-mph; momentarily keeping the blues at bay


----------



## Vinnie77

I didn't sleep tonight (central european time) so no such thing as morning fix


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
50mg Modafinil
2mg Clonazepam
Few vapes with a 20mg nic salt liquid


----------



## schizopath

Couple of cigs
1.2mg of bupre


----------



## deficiT

4f-mph;
2fma
kratom
cokacolla
news
diclazepam

ist nice + fuck my life


----------



## deficiT

It's now actually the morning so I can actually post in this thread; 
Previous comment was after noon fix;

Marlboro Menthols
2fma 
Instagram booty
4 grams white borneo + oj + honey + cinnamon + 20 grams of protein
pornhub booty
2mg diclazepam


----------



## schizopath

30mg of oxazepam
Speed still somewhat working
0.8mg of bupre


----------



## sub21lime

This morning
1mg xanax 
80mgs methadone
Dab hits 
Cigs and coffee


----------



## schizopath

Scraped the baggie and got some good amph. Sadly had to snort it but whatever


----------



## ghostfreak

Strong coffee 
50mg Modafinil 
10mg Diazepam


----------



## schizopath

Slept like 5 hours and did maybe 300mg more amph


----------



## Pinkbeam

Only slept an hour, but it's still morning time. 8 am. I got my kid off to school and fed my cats. Now I'm smoking a bowl of meth and hitting my vape. Though I hardly feel anything because of my Abilify and Effexor. I just like wasting money lol. And surfing BL.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee, 600mgs pregabalin
coupla chili dogs and fries
☮


----------



## schizopath

1.2 mg of bupre, didnt sleep yet but Hopefully soon. Propably staying in bed for the next seven hours


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
2mg Clonazepam


----------



## schizopath

Subuxone nasally
1.5mg ksalol


----------



## boomdriver

question for those that know Kratom well.....In case one morning my usual 'breakfast'  treat isn't there....

I have some "Red Bali Kratom" capsules on hand for emergencies. What is the best way to use these? The package has no indication if the caps should be swallowed, or used to make tea, or ?? All that it says is that is in powdered form, approx .5mg of MS leaf..

Anyone?


----------



## 4meSM

boomdriver said:


> question for those that know Kratom well.....In case one morning my usual 'breakfast'  treat isn't there....
> 
> I have some "Red Bali Kratom" capsules on hand for emergencies. What is the best way to use these? The package has no indication if the caps should be swallowed, or used to make tea, or ?? All that it says is that is in powdered form, approx .5mg of MS leaf..
> 
> Anyone?



I guess your "usual breakfast" involves an opioid? 
You can swallow the caps directly, no need to empty them to make tea. Though you can also empty them, mix with some liquid (water or juice) and drink it, it may kick in a little faster that way.
Now 0.5g of leaf isn't a lot, a normal dose of kratom is around 3-6g at once I'd say, but since you probably have a tolerance you may need quite a bit more (hard to say without knowing your usual breakfast). 
If you want more advice just post your questions on the kratom megathread or make a thread of your own in "other drugs".


OT:
30mg of morphine, empty stomach
A cup of breakfast tea with milk
Considering smoking a spliff


----------



## ghostfreak

High dose of Pregabalin, about 900mg. Loving it.

 Coffee too.


----------



## schizopath

Maybe 1mg of bupre
A cig

Just watched Korea win the grand finals in LOL


----------



## woamotive

Coffeeeeeee
Gabapentin
.1mg clonidine

about to hit my herb, and that’ll be the golden ticket today. Finally grabbing my zippppppp thank you GODDDDD.


----------



## Hylight

vicodin for breakfast
glass of cold water


----------



## deficiT

haven't really slept much
meth still slowly dwindling from my head but largely making me miserable
double dose of clonazolam
hydroxyzine
L-tryptophan + various other amino acids and supplements
All in a likely vain attempt at sleep before I have to go to work all night


----------



## Hylight

you should go work and then start to taper more. it's soo awesome !!


----------



## ghostfreak

Feel great. Another coffee.


----------



## deficiT

Hylight said:


> you should go work and then start to taper more. it's soo awesome !!



Yeah. The stims have been my bane as of late, I've got about 3 hours the past few days. Almost, but not quite, as bad as being dopesick or a drunk. 

I don't really take anything else on a regular daily basis than kratom and cigs.


----------



## Hylight

i can try a tea. i am down to one last sugar fee redbull. oh my ffs. I guess we gotta eat !


----------



## Hylight

deficiT said:


> Yeah. The stims have been my bane as of late, I've got about 3 hours the past few days. Almost, but not quite, as bad as being dopesick or a drunk.
> 
> I don't really take anything else on a regular daily basis than kratom and cigs.


You have good quality control. Or at least are working on it !


----------



## Hylight

anyway it's great being able to fix fixes isn't it !!


----------



## deficiT

Hylight said:


> anyway it's great being able to fix fixes isn't it !!



Tends to make one feel somewhat productive, which I certainly struggle with.


----------



## Hylight

redacted a fixes


----------



## I_Hate_This_Place

Hylight said:


> i can try a tea. i am down to one last sugar fee redbull. oh my ffs. I guess we gotta eat !



A sugar free Redbull (8 oz; of course!) and some Chai Tea.  Gonna break out a few dabs here in a few once my Bupe kicks in a bit. Get the day rolling.


----------



## deficiT

deficiT said:


> haven't really slept much
> meth still slowly dwindling from my head but largely making me miserable
> double dose of clonazolam
> hydroxyzine
> L-tryptophan + various other amino acids and supplements
> All in a likely vain attempt at sleep before I have to go to work all night



Yeah no sleep came for me obviously, so more tweak for the noon fix and another 24 here we go


----------



## Penissmith

I came home from work around 8 am finished my joint from 8 pm the night before and had two chilled beers before dropping off to sleep at 10 am after consuming a breakfast of turkey bacon and scrambled eggs and with cheddar cheese and some tomatoes and pickled jalapeños from my garden.....those were my morning fixes


----------



## boomdriver

4meSM said:


> I guess your "usual breakfast" involves an opioid?
> You can swallow the caps directly, no need to empty them to make tea. Though you can also empty them, mix with some liquid (water or juice) and drink it, it may kick in a little faster that way.
> Now 0.5g of leaf isn't a lot, a normal dose of kratom is around 3-6g at once I'd say, but since you probably have a tolerance you may need quite a bit more (hard to say without knowing your usual breakfast).
> If you want more advice just post your questions on the kratom megathread or make a thread of your own in "other drugs".
> 
> Thanks, I was unsure of what a 'good dose' of Kratom was...
> I did try the caps before, but only 1 at a time.... and got no relief, so now I understand why. next time I'll go with about 5 or to start ( 3 g) and go from there....
> One more if you don't mind?
> How often should you dose with Kratom? every 6 hrs? 12?
> Thanks for th reply
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> 30mg of morphine, empty stomach
> A cup of breakfast tea with milk
> Considering smoking a spliff


----------



## schizopath

Bupre


----------



## 4meSM

@boomdriver How often depends on what you're using it for. Kratom is kind of short acting, I usually redose after 3-4h but I've been using it for a while. It used to last quite a bit longer when I first started doing it. 



Woke up pretty late today and don't have much to do so I took my usual kratom and ordered some five guys burgers for brunch. Gonna watch a movie or something.


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing but a coconut milk latte.


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre
4mg ksalol

Vibin like a mofo


----------



## Kara Kava

Coffee
A joint of death bubba 
Shot of h/fent


----------



## Kara Kava

schizopath said:


> 1.2mg bupre
> 4mg ksalol
> 
> Vibin like a mofo



Do you shoot the bupe?


----------



## schizopath

Sadly yeah. Even the ksalols sometimes


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre and 1mg ksalol. Vibing pretty good.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Lemon, pear, mandarin and yogurt smoothie
Menthol snuff
Anger, as i got a shitty message from probation @ 10.37am saying i am supposed to be in 'this morning' and if not it'll be a warning, yet I live 10 miles away and havent been told where the office even is neither was i told prior that i had to be in today! Tried to call back 6 times over the last hour or so, no answer. My worker is a useless cunt! 
Had to check text n call history to make sure i hadnt taken a call or message when blacked out the other day but no i havent! 
Well annoying. Also an email from my credit card saying I'm over limit and they're charging me more. Great start to the day. 
If i had some money I would be sending myself into write off mode right now, but instead I'm going to channel the energy into my punchbag 
If that doesn't work I might sell my phone to get some grams of k and some booze


----------



## JoEhJoEh

No drugs instead of my normal medication. The next mobbing attack from my neighbour, which is "normal" meanwhile.
Now a slice of pizza and as a dessert 

4 mg Alprazolam


----------



## sub21lime

Just picked up my 2 week supply of methadone. Feeling so relieved with a very nice nod. The last 4 or 5 days ive been taking half of what im use to taking, which sucked but i did it to myself. 
Made some strong cbd thc butter for my opioid shortage. Its crazy how high doses of cannabinoids can completely relieve any mild withdrawals im feeling. That and dxm can always get me through a bind.
 Anyways this morning~
140mgs methadone 
Spoonful of cbd thc butter
A dab and a bowl of cbd thc bud
Marb black cigs n coffee


----------



## schizopath

1 mg bupre some cigs and an ice Coffee. Chilling in bed watching dragged across concrete


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2g kratom
1g phenibut hcl
coupla cups of coffee

couldn't sleep last night so got my ass outta bed and jumped on BL
love


----------



## JoEhJoEh

HATE!!! My Kava Kava was brought by the postman (normal post) and I already paid 30 Euros for sending it because I  used this UPS extra security insuranced fucking option, which costs 30 €. Now he wanted a bit more than 30 Euros again but as I pay everything with cards now during COVID I had no cash at home and he went away with my package, very unfriendly, I can pick it up by myself from 4:30pm on. I also wrote to the vendor. 

1 mg Alprazolam


----------



## schizopath

1.1mg bupre
Some gabapentins

Shits good


----------



## sub21lime

Well the 100mgs of methadone i took just aint cutting it today.
Just took 100mgs dxm,as soon as that kicks in ill take another methadone wafer(40mgs) with some cbd thc edibles and will be good to go.
Smoking weed and a cig drinking a yerba mate kambucha all while kicking back on my lazy boy. 
About to go to the store and get some smokes n vodka.


----------



## woamotive

Coffee
Weed
Gabapentin 
Clonidine
Xanax          

Not bad, although I’ve been craving straddling that line now for some time.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

anotha gram of phenibut hcl
300mg pregabalin
300mg krat 

been a month and clean from thc
got a bag of medical wood 
gonna see a doc and get a script and (i hope) as it is a state with it goin on.

add weed to today mix and thephenibut is right on time. one of the reliable substance i think i have... until now: that weed is on, bruh!   
celebrating. lolol
feelin like i see it all 
needed it and lovin it


----------



## schizopath

Well, did like 1.3mg bupre during the last 12 hours so that should carry me through this day
Just now
1mg ksalol iv (filtered properly)
10mg diazepam


----------



## ghostfreak

Coconut coffee

10mg Diazepam


----------



## Hylight

Bacon.

And, of course, just stocked up on dabz !!

Diet coke.


----------



## sub21lime

So far-
90mgs methadone
Spoon full of thc cbd butter(yes i eat by the spoonful i have a high tolerance)
Dab hits
Currently in bed smoking a bowl of northern lights x cheese and a cig
Have a yerba mate/hibiscus tea in the fridge im about to drink. 

Grr i wish i had some good drugs i hate being broke. Boss owes me money so im hoping i get it today.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
160mg Propranolol SR
50mg Modafinil 
10mg Diazepam


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Weed


----------



## ghostfreak

ghostfreak said:


> Coffee
> 160mg Propranolol SR
> 50mg Modafinil
> 10mg Diazepam



Add in 1mg Xanax to all that again this morning. Off all week from work can’t be bothered with anything from now lol. Leaving the Pregabs till later in the week.


----------



## 4meSM

3.4g of kratom
0.25mg of alprazolam
A cup of coffee with milk, chicory root powder (torrefied) and cacao powder. Tastes amazing if you get the ratio right, like sweet and bitter with a hint of caramel.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom of mixed descent(s)
coffee
weed
cig


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre and speed


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee 
weed
shot of SARS-CoV-19


----------



## JoEhJoEh

Escitalopram
Omeprazol
Nomexor
Magnesium
Calcium
B-Komplex
VitC
Amphetaminsulfat


----------



## 6am-64-14m

good morning


----------



## JoEhJoEh

OT: good morning dear PtahTek  I hope y ou are well.


----------



## sub21lime

So my state decriminalized ALL DRUGS and legalized MUSHROOMS for medicinal use! Fucking awesome.
Anyways this morning-
150mg methadone
Dab hits
Bong bowl of hash
Sip of vodka
Cigs
Currently drinking a probiotic spring water drink with 50mgs cbd, medicinal mushrooms,colloidal silver and some herbs.
About to make a carrot juice amd take some supplments. I was in contact last week with someone that jus came positive for covid. Health and sunshine! Dont just stay inside, get some sunshine trust me the medias bs


----------



## Ganjcat

50mg/ml methadone


----------



## schizopath

Nice Pete. I too just did methadone for the first time ever  about 20mg, propably adding a diazepam in an hour.


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Baclofen
10mg Diazepam 

Few vapes of nic salt eliquid.


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs methadone split up through out morning
Weed edibles 
Yerba mate with few shots of vodka(ive been better to say the least...)
Kambucha


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> Nice Pete. I too just did methadone for the first time ever  about 20mg, propably adding a diazepam in an hour.


Ahaha you joker be careful it's strong stuff much love bro


----------



## deficiT

3hopcp has got me  all twisted up. Hopefully be leaving home soon to go to the beach, even though its all rain here.
s
s


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
2mg klonopin

These were some strong klonopins, legit feels like they had fentanyl in them


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> 1mg bupre
> 2mg klonopin
> 
> These were some strong klonopins, legit feels like they had fentanyl in them


you bupre don't you


----------



## Ganjcat

Bag of gear which after a few lines I messed up and frazzled it for the second time so I'm a bit pissed off thank God for my methadone


----------



## schizopath

Ganjcat said:


> you bupre don't you


I recommend You get on bupre on methadone. Im talking it illegally since its Finlands most used opioid. Though, havent had heroin in months and might buy some next week.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

~250  mg anhydrous caffeine 

repeatedly vaped bud (strain is wedding cake) from S&B "Plenty" desktop vape 

B vitamin complex


----------



## deficiT

I spilled an entire vial of my etizolam today before I went to work so that was great... that was frustrating

But now it's actually 1 in the morning, So technically; I've got my tinctures now that I've redone some of my fuckups;

!00mg methamphetamine; slammed

15mg 3hopcp; bumps

1mg etizolam; slurped


----------



## Nightraver

100mg oxy usual roa
2800mg Gabapentin split in two doses over the last hour 
Smoking a hand rolled cig 
Best of all a half pint mug of amazing tea  
Good morning folks 
Nightraver


----------



## sub21lime

Heavy nod atm. Trying hard to stay awake.

130mg methadone
Large spoonful of strong thc cbd butter
Joint of thc cbd bud and bowl of good bud
Green tea
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Coconut Coffee
50mg Modafinil
1mg Xanax

Plua my usual 160mg Propranolol and 120mg Fexofenadine, Allegy nasal spray (Mometasone) and eye drops (Olopatadine)


----------



## deficiT

Meth
4gs white borneo kratom
weed
600mg gabapentin
5mgs 3hopcp 

Didn't sleep but I'm gonna pretend "its a beautiful maawnninnng!"


----------



## schizopath

Weed


----------



## Hylight

Sugar


----------



## Hylight

Oh yes, i did some opioid. Oops got the nods ( nothin else to do rn.)


----------



## deficiT

Hylight said:


> Oh yes, i did some opioid. Oops got the nods ( nothin else to do rn.)



Nothin to do but eat more sugar


----------



## Hylight

dysfunctional


----------



## Hylight

deficiT said:


> Nothin to do but eat more sugar


it's alright. i just trick my brain with diet drinks. _diet limeaid . _Mmmmm. Lemone n diet pepsi. d.f.


----------



## deficiT

Hylight said:


> it's alright. i just trick my brain with diet drinks. _diet limeaid . _Mmmmm. Lemone n diet pepsi. d.f.



mmmmmmassspartamey goodness; sike I can't do that diet stuff it's rotten lol  just that off/sweet taste


----------



## Hylight

i couldn't figure out what DC meant. Soo slow.


----------



## Hylight

deficiT said:


> mmmmmmassspartamey goodness; sike I can't do that diet stuff it's rotten lol  just that off/sweet taste


rrright


----------



## Ganjcat

schizopath said:


> I recommend You get on bupre on methadone. Im talking it illegally since its Finlands most used opioid. Though, havent had heroin in months and might buy some next week.


No idea where to get it for one for two the meth is hella strong but I overslept today and missed the Chemist so can't get anything until Monday maybe if my gran can lend me a tenner on Sunday I can get gear but only if my guys about, at 10pm I don't get off anyone else no point I don't even wanna deal with the cunts to them were all just stupid scumbag junkies who pay for their shit and after Sunday if I can get a tenner by some Kidd miracle cuz she's skint as I got no money until the 25th which is 2 days for my birthday I used to get twice as much money but now I apparently don't qualify as disabled even tho I had aspergers all my life not my fault I don't have all the symptoms anymore if it wasn't for my methadone and with this lockdown idk what I would do really dont, scizh I don't do crime I was raised better then that and I'm to smart to fuck up the rest of my life for petty cash not saying I've not made extra on the side when their was no risk but only when I had an opportunity know what I mean? Let's just say I should be in jail but I ain't cuz I'm to smart to smart to go down like those weak ass junkies who can't handle a bit of pain


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

A quarter of a 2mg clonazepam as I only had 2 x 2mg left, need to come off them, until payday a week tomorrow, fucksake how will I make 3mg of clonazepam last till I get paid, then order a pack which will take even longer I DON'T WANT to go back on mirtazapine dammit


----------



## schizopath

Coffee


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Another quarter of clonazepam, and now to go make a tea


----------



## Ketamania

Eh, coffee, maybe a ritalin. Most of the time just dragging myself out of bed from last nights hangover. I should really start taking a few bumps of 4FMPH in the morning because I have so much of it.


----------



## Ganjcat

You know despite being skint for weeks this is my first two days in a while without heroin yes I have the methadone but fuck my body is missing the heroin black smokey taste I haven't slept all night might as well try to stay up for the day who knows may be I'll score tonight this is all because I got greedy btw by stealing  from a friend a good friend the only friend helping me and giving me free heroin every day like a greedy fuck all it was was a ten in my defence I did not know if he would sort me out the next day I was scared but I don't even care about the h just feel like a piece of shit scumbag bag for stealing off a good friend if I'm honest with myself the only proper friend I have anymore.. I'm just telling you guys cuz I got no one else to tell


----------



## schizopath

Some gabapentin. Gotta wait for the bupre which is just ughhh


----------



## schizopath

Gonna mix natriumklorid with 3 methadone fix cups. HURRAY FOR HIV!


----------



## schizopath

Some morning black tea. Waiting on some methadone


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Absolutely fuck all unless zopiclone at 4am counts lol, that was after zopiclone and mirtazapine last night, I should of been knocked out but noooooo my body must be used to the fucking clonazepam 

Weaning off clonazepam with zopiclone, and small amount of mirtazapine as I feel depressed since stopping mirtazapine yet again, or is it stopping the clonazepam, I just don't fucking know anymore


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee and Heroin, what more could a man want.


----------



## Ganjcat

Bella Figura said:


> Coffee and Heroin, what more could a man want.


A spliff or at the least a cigarette between lines I mean come on 

50 no methadone and a hot cup of tea to chase it

Love weed and coffee when I get off the methadone I plan to go back to my teenage nightly rituals of drinking coffee and smoking weed


----------



## Ganjcat

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Absolutely fuck all unless zopiclone at 4am counts lol, that was after zopiclone and mirtazapine last night, I should of been knocked out but noooooo my body must be used to the fucking clonazepam
> 
> Weaning off clonazepam with zopiclone, and small amount of mirtazapine as I feel depressed since stopping mirtazapine yet again, or is it stopping the clonazepam, I just don't fucking know anymore


man I hate zopis they make me bare with paranoid and that and give me unpleasant visuals when I closes my eyes everyone I know seems to like them though so each their own


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2 saltines
3g kratom
coffee
cig
weed

I need to get into something today...after brefas


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> 2 saltines
> 3g kratom
> coffee
> cig
> weed
> 
> I need to get into something today...after brefas


I'm hiding in my room because my grandma has a friend over and I don't wanna cramp her style with my red eyed junky vibe I've had my daily methadone fix so I can just chill


----------



## Ganjcat

PtahTek said:


> 2 saltines
> 3g kratom
> coffee
> cig
> weed
> 
> I need to get into something today...after brefas


Send me some weed bro


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Ganjcat said:


> man I hate zopis they make me bare with paranoid and that and give me unpleasant visuals when I closes my eyes everyone I know seems to like them though so each their own



They give me nightmares when I stop taking them, I used to get weird cool visuals if I took them after uppers, and sometimes if I took 4 l, but I'm so used to them I don't anymore, and if I have anymore than 2 or 3 at a time I get very depressed the day after, it's horrible so don't take more than 2 or 3 a time now


----------



## Ganjcat

I'm more of a promethazine man myself


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil
160mg Propranolol
100mg Tramadol

Coffee soon.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

A whole bottle of psilocybin liquid that didn't do anything, waste of money that was, it was expensive too, I'm glad I didn't save it to microdose for anxiety and low mood like I wanted too, when I bought it, it had had one really good review so I bought 2 bottles, but since then, the blokes had a few bad reviews, so I wasn't expecting it to much if anything, he said he'll send me another bottle if and when I do it and it's crap, but what's the point it didn't do a thing, 
I poured the other bottle away I was that annoyed, why would I want another bottle

oh I lied it done something, it gave me the shits lol, and so I just took 2 x 7.5mg zopiclone, which I'll take more of soon as I'm determined to fucking see things even if it my blankets breathing like I get on high doses of zopiclone

I give up tyring to have fun on psycadelics for now, I'm going back on just my mirtazapine, I stopped 4 weeks go to try and trip but couldn't with clonazepam in my system, so wasted 4 x 2cbs and a 200ug acid, on a lighter note, I am few days off clonazepam so that's cool


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
cig

bout to kill all the above morning-boost with two puffs of weed


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

After 2 more zopiclone I felt nothing so flushed the rest away as I'd of just ate more and felt worse tomorrow lol


----------



## sub21lime

140mgs split into two doses, one at 7am the other at 11am
Smoked a bowl of Weed and a bowl cbd weed
Spoonful of thc cbd butter
Yerba mate and roll your own cigs
Just got back from store with a 5th of vodka and some chasers


----------



## Pillhead111

200 mg Tramadol
8mg Tizanidine
Weed
Nicotine


----------



## Pillhead111

My wife and I are not drinking for the entire month of November as a challenge and also a way to focus on working out and being healthier. It’s been okay but I can’t wait for December so I can buy a nice bottle of whiskey to treat myself.


----------



## schizopath

Tea and cigs. Might get bupre fronted so waiting on that.


----------



## schizopath

1mg xanax
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## FunctionalJnkieGrl

A cup of coffee with creamer and sugar, a cigarette, and a shitload of weed. My nightly routine is a completely different story.


----------



## schizopath

4mg tizanide iv. Horrible idea 
1mg ksalol
Coffee 

Visiting my parents Who know about my addiction they said :why you look like that? 

I had to snort a muscle relaxant cause im in wds

.... Tropically typical


----------



## ghostfreak

160mg SR Propranolol (usual every day med)
1mg Alp

Debating whether to take anything else or just leave it till I’m off next Thursday.


----------



## sub21lime

75mg dxm
100mg methadone ( taking 50 more mgs before i start work in 30-45mins)
Joint of good weed(gorilla glue#4)
And a cbd joint
I have a mg of xanax, a Monster swiss chocolate energy drink and a cbd/thc edible im gonna consume before i start working!


----------



## schizopath

Lemon, ginger chamomile tea
A cig
1.2mg of xone 

Heading to a shower


----------



## schizopath

Cigarette
0.8mg bupre


----------



## Japhy Ryder

3 Caesars. 
1mg clonazepam
. 2g  crack cocaine
. 4g crystal methamphetamine 
600mg Vyvanse. 

And I brewed coffee from some freshly ground up beans, and then somehow never got around to having any... Yet. I'll get there.


----------



## schizopath

0,1mg more bupre
Cigs
Black tea


----------



## jhjhsdi

Man reading this thread when you have nothing sure is a good way to make yourself crave/jealous 

For me, vintage cheddar and 'venom' carolina reaper toasties, white bread, and a can of pepsi max, plus some rage against the machine, probably a small hand rolled cig after as i have no snuff, and probably a shit too. 

Just got word from the police they are ready to give my property back (2 mobile phones) if i can get them today, ill export the pictures, sell them at cash convertor and get some k. But i dont think I'll have time. Its only open for 5 more hours, and the police station where ill most likely have to collect is an hour away, plus the converters take 1 hour to test. 
At least I can defo get some money before my old dears birthday in a few days and not be/feel a complete cunt


----------



## Bella Figura

Vodka


----------



## Hylight

Bella Figura said:


> Vodka


Bella ! YOU'RE MY FIX right. lololol.

I gotta get up and fix in a few ! 
top shelf. one left. thank you lord. 
lololol.


----------



## Bella Figura

I wish you the best


----------



## Hylight

my dog and me in the fresh air. (((( in the woods alone where it's cold)))

edit: sdarf and bandanna


----------



## Hylight

Bella Figura said:


> I wish you the best


THANK YOU ! 

 Are you doing alright, dear jewel ?


----------



## Bella Figura

DIamond in the rough


----------



## Hylight

YES


----------



## Pillhead111

Happy Thanksgiving to anyone in the US that’s celebrating. Probabaly lots of drinking and smokin weed today. No opiates and no benzos.. sad


----------



## 6am-64-14m

a pre-taste of stuffing
1.5g phenibut hcl
3g (now 6g) kratom
a few puffs of wood
coffee
cigs

playin the role of cook


----------



## sub21lime

Happy Turkey Day

120mgs methadone
Thc/cbd edible and a bunch of joints and bong bowls
12oz 6.5 alc ipa and a shot of 
vodka
Salted caramel coffee
Roll your own cigs


----------



## deficiT

5mg 3-ho-pcp
Methamphetamine
300 mics clonazolam
4 gs kratom + protein powder
Menthol cigs

Breakfast of champs?


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre. 
Cigs
Black tea


----------



## dandypandy

Coco pops
Roll up
45mg methadone 

And some 1mg ksaols gelenkia xanax / alprazolam


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil


----------



## schizopath

D vitamin
0.8mg bupre
Some oxaxepam hours Ago but still calming me down. 
A cig and some tea earlier


----------



## deficiT

.3mg clonazolam


----------



## schizopath

Drinking some morning Coffee at friends, smoking cigs


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee and nicotine crew! *high five*


----------



## Rexeh

Coffee and a 2 mg Clonazepam tab, still going strong on 3-ChloroMethCathinone as well, going to pick up my daily meds soon so hope I don't look too strung out LOL 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## Bella Figura

Wear shades, even indoors, always wear shades


----------



## Rexeh

Hehe already did put them on after last night's trip   

Still going strong on 3-CMC!


----------



## Bella Figura

Looking sober as a judge :D


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil, nothing exciting.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

water
coffee 
kratom
weed

thinking pancakes and bacon....


----------



## Rexeh

Good Morning everyone! o/

coffee, red bull and AMT + a few lines of 4-CMC and 4F-Methylphenidate 


  Peace o/


----------



## deficiT

Morning Bluelight!

4gs kratom
300 mics clonazolam
25mg 3hopcp
30 mg methamphetamine
A couple menthol cigarettes
+ some crisp Appalachian mountain air


----------



## Bella Figura

I did used to love clonazolam. But the amnesia that lasted into the next morning when I'd use for sleep would be embarrassing. Friends telling you things you'd done and having no recollection despite it being literally two hours before


----------



## ghostfreak

300mg Tramadol and waiting patiently on the postie.


----------



## Bella Figura

Making coffee and also waiting for the postman...


----------



## ghostfreak

Bella Figura said:


> Making coffee and also waiting for the postman...



Disaster waiting lol, feels like forever when you’re off work and in the house.


----------



## Bella Figura

tell me about it, been waiting a week for one parcel...i've lost hope for today


----------



## ghostfreak

Bella Figura said:


> tell me about it, been waiting a week for one parcel...i've lost hope for today



Nearly a week here too.


----------



## Bella Figura

blame lockdown I guess, patience is a virtue...

2 hours sleep and coffee!


----------



## LordOfThisWorld

Coffee and a bowl of corn flakes


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

A fun time -

Wake up 4am start drinking a beer.
5:30am dose at the clinic
Ride straight from the clinic to the dope spot with a buddy or two
Copped by 6am
Hit a rock, toot some dope
Back home by 6:30am
Pop some xanax
Chug another beer, rip another rail, smoke some weed
Dose kicking in, on the nod, take a nap
8:30am alarm clock goes off. Drink a beer, smoke more weed
9am go to work. People looking sleepy like they just woke up when I already did a full day


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee and Modafinil. Still didn’t wake me up enough.


----------



## Hylight

Going for a Redbull rn.
The last Rock Star knocked me for a loop.


----------



## sub21lime

120mgs methadone split into 2 doses
Large spoonful of thc cbd coconut oil
Weed and cbd weed(bong n joints)
Roll your own cigs.

Waiting on someone here to give me a ride to the store so i can get some beer, a bottle of vodka and few other things.  I so wish i had some good drugs...


----------



## Rexeh

Good morning BL! (even though it's already 21:15 here lol)

@ 6:30 caffeine and nicotine only, followed by my usual 5 mg of Methadone @ 7:30 AM


  --  Peace o/


----------



## sub21lime

This morning-

~80mgs methadone
~Dab hits,a joint and pipe bowl
~Ashwagandha extract with L-theanine
~Monster java salted caramel coffee
~Roll your own cigs

Wish i had some speed. And of course 2 fuckers i live with have speed,xanax and dmt and like to brag about getting lit but doesn't share. They hold out which is bs cus ive always shared with them.. Ehh now im just vent/ranting. Later guys


----------



## ghostfreak

Just now:

50mg Modafinil 
40mg Baclofen
900mg Pregabalin

Coffee soon ️


----------



## deficiT

15mg 30hpcp
600mics clonazolam
lots of 25b-nboh

and a beautiful woman on my bed rn


----------



## Bella Figura

1.5ml of gbl
Followed by another 1.5ml of gbl 90mins later *passes out*


----------



## deficiT

Bella Figura said:


> 1.5ml of gbl
> Followed by another 1.5ml of gbl 90mins later *passes out*


wake up in one piece pls


----------



## tremours

finishing this handle of vodka, and smoking homegrow pot


----------



## jhjhsdi

GOIN SHOP TO GET BOOZE CUZ I FEELZ RUFFO LOLZIE
also menthol snuff lol


----------



## Hylight

trying to reach for
the norco and redbull
almost but dabbed

edit: shatter is the best !


----------



## sub21lime

Sitting in bed slightly hungover taking dabs and smoking cigs waiting for my methadone to kick in.

80mgs methadone(so far)
Dab hits of bho
Roll your own cigs

I have a monster java drink in fridge i plan on wolfing soon


----------



## AutoTripper

Fijian kava kicked off today. Koro Islands. Wow super heavy one, nearly 14% Kavalactones.  Just 25 grams deleted me!

After while, another 15 grams different kavas was spot on.

12 mg Etizolam for mega mega stress otherwise right now.

2 nice Cannabis edible doses, plus some lovely Bluedream vaporized.

Successful day anyway for getting all the comfort and relief I seek daily.


----------



## AutoTripper

TheInvisibleStoner said:


> A fun time -
> 
> Wake up 4am start drinking a beer.
> 5:30am dose at the clinic
> Ride straight from the clinic to the dope spot with a buddy or two
> Copped by 6am
> Hit a rock, toot some dope
> Back home by 6:30am
> Pop some xanax
> Chug another beer, rip another rail, smoke some weed
> Dose kicking in, on the nod, take a nap
> 8:30am alarm clock goes off. Drink a beer, smoke more weed
> 9am go to work. People looking sleepy like they just woke up when I already did a full day


Well I hope you had a good rest of the day. Will get back to you on the kava safety issue. I honestly don't think there will be an issue.

Just slow living here atm. I like to do things properly or not at all and sometimes I just have to wait until energy is available for that, but real soon.

My own kava turned out lovely in the end today. It goes SO well with some weed.

I vape/eat it, but I'm show the same would apply to smoking weed as well.

I know of a ton of top quality vapes, portables and especially desktops, if you ever want my feedback on that just ask.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

AutoTripper said:


> Well I hope you had a good rest of the day. Will get back to you on the kava safety issue. I honestly don't think there will be an issue.



Oh...that WAS my morning fix. For too long.

I won't even touch dope any longer. Its not even dope here. Last OD traumatized me so bad I wouldn't even test it.

Today -

20mg of methadone
.5mg of xanax
some weed

Almost 3 weeks not a drop of drink. Still not right, so even good dope would feel strange I think. Its OK, don't want to do it anyway 

I found this - 









						Kava Kava
					

Kava kava is an herbal product sold over the counter for its calming effect. Individuals with liver damage or taking drugs that affect the l




					www.poison.org
				




I am sure my liver will be fine in 60 days or so. And don't think 1 use to try it will hurt me. Drinking it daily I don't think would be good. Curious if its kratom style liver damage.


----------



## schizopath

Im so over taking tizanide to sleep, that is maybe the most stupid fucking thing Ive ever done, bicch I dont even have insomnia I dont need that shit

Ksalol
gabapentin
Coffee


----------



## BK38

Caffeine and Nicotine gum... Am I a square now?

I would not mind some weed though at all. I might take a mg Estazolam as my shoulder is a little tense. Meh.


----------



## schizopath

Some long drinks. Also got baileys.

Propably some pills too after my next cigarette


----------



## Bella Figura

Is it morning already in Finland?


----------



## schizopath

It is somewhere


----------



## schizopath

Too early to get fucked up, time to rail 12mg tizanide


----------



## Bella Figura

5am is basically morning...painfully wired. Time for some (surprise) GBL


----------



## schizopath

So 

900mg gabapentin 
150mg pregabalin
1mg klonopin
Coffee
Too much cigs


----------



## schizopath

600mg gaba, just about to take since I can feel some withdrawal effects
Coffee
Maybe 6 cigs in 2 hours


----------



## azgaza

Crack and heroin; would just have been crack but I really; really overslept and managed to not take methadone for FAR too many hours; I don't normally use heroin. It wasn't really morning in that sense but I did just wake up.


----------



## AutoTripper

Hey, please excuse me cos pretty hammered so this is easier. 

I quote my post in the "other" thread lol!



AutoTripper said:


> Haha, you enlightened me. I often lose track of the day, time, month etc.
> 
> I even forget what drugs I took sometimes the night before, scratching my head- how am I so damn cained this morning? Lol.
> 
> But I'm usually pretty sharp, savvy and recollecting of every post I make on mulriple forums, and especially which actual thread it was in.
> 
> Now, I did clock the titles, and thought something wasn't right. But assumed it was my brain for a while, until ypu said above.
> 
> Now I realise- I have been posting innthe two very similar, different threads, this one included, quite unconsciously!
> 
> It seems they are nearly one and the same.
> 
> I would seek to merge them both into one possibly?
> 
> Or we could just make an effort to post in both threads, to make it fair.
> 
> Anyway, I am going pretty hard as you encouraged.
> 
> 500ug LSD Saturday with lots cannabis and kava.
> 
> Last night, somehow I convinced myself 200ug dose would only be a small thing!
> 
> Not so. 4 to 5 intense hours, and a long full on trip. No getting away from it.
> 
> Not bad in any way except before I took the 200ug of acid last night, I already had some unrelated,  incredibly severe and painful acid indigestion that day which didn't go away while I was tripping at all.
> 
> 
> 700 ug in 3 days has an impact though.  I couldn't believe how full on 200ug was yesterday after 500 ug few days prior.
> 
> I vaped some strong weed 2.5 hours in. Then a strong Cannabis Sativa tea and I was sky high all night.


----------



## AutoTripper

On topic. Just 32 grams mega potent Kava Blew me away tonight:

Vanuatu Waka, Fijian Koro Islands, and Tongan Pouni Ono.

Cannabis edibles. 10 mg Etizolam.

Still wasted from 200ug acid last night, 500 Saturday.


----------



## AutoTripper

azgaza said:


> Crack and heroin; would just have been crack but I really; really overslept and managed to not take methadone for FAR too many hours; I don't normally use heroin. It wasn't really morning in that sense but I did just wake up.


I'll be honest, decades back, I did actually really like crack and heroin. It's an incredibly enjoyable combo unfortunately.

I always felt kind of guilty about it as well?

Anyway I hope you got much enjoyment out of the combination today.


----------



## Larimar

Hubby got me a few oxy ! So fucking happy to not have to Drink  the nasty Kratom . Feeling heavenly right now off of 20 mg OxyContin


----------



## Ganjcat

Morning was a long time ago I haven't had anything except tobacco for atleast 7 1/2 hours it's 11:45 pm I am still destroyed from the morning though it all started with 3 bags of super strength that I had at 8am after getting back from the spot yes my guy turns his phone on super early it's an early morning dossers dream anyway these got me fucking wrecked I decided not to mess about and just put all three bags on the foil and smoke none stop often crawled out of bed to the chemist had 50ml methadone got back had a fag and went back to bed I'm taking a break tomorrow and will only have 50ml of methadone which is more than good enough for me


----------



## Ganjcat

I know I need to stop posting my life here like this is facebook but my grandma is a fucking legend just brought me bangers and mash in bed and a cigarette like I'm a hospital patient in intensive care I love my grandma so much that I let her do all her chores and shopping on her own I feel if I helped or at least offered to it would cramp her style


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Just woke up, still very early like 4am now

Breakfast was
5mg valium
Few Bong hits 
100mg tramadol
75mg Pregabalin
All washed down with some Rooibos tea (peach and apricot flavoured)


----------



## schizopath

300mg gabapentin
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

900mg Pregabalin 
30mg Baclofen 

Waiting for it all to kick in.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

700mg phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
weed
cigs


----------



## Pillhead111

-About 12 ounces of some good poppy seed tea.
-900mg Phenibut
-weed
-nicotine

feeling pretty decent. Going to lay on the couch and watch some movies.


----------



## Effect

All nighter. Just left the clinic. Take homes suspended 2 weeks. Day off anyway.

Clonazolam
45mg methadone

Need coffee and a breakfast sandwich


----------



## Coffeeshroom

As for my morning fix/breakfast

5mg valium
.5mg alzam
400mg gabapentin
1 glass wine (9.5% alc/v)
100ml vodka (43 alc/v)
20mg Oxy
Few bong hits

feeling relaxed and no heavy dopesickness (4/10)


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just sniffed 40mgs of DCK

Ontop of 100mgs of MXiPr what a nite


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

12mg bromazepam ( oh how i missed bromazepam )
20mg oxy IR
50ml vodka
few bong hits
800mg Gabapentin ER ( first time using it so wanna see if there is any difference between IR & ER )
oh and coffee


----------



## ghostfreak

Toffee Nut flavoured coffee. Actually ok for a change.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

6 x 2mg vallies, piss take fucking doctor considering I was took to hospital yesterday evening in a fucking ambulance, I didn't want to go and told him I just need valium to stop the possible serotonin syndrome, I walked out after 2 and a bit hours as the wait was 5 and a half hours, then couldn't pick up vallies from chemist till it opened today, I get there and only got 6 x 2mg, bastards!


----------



## sub21lime

.3 heroin iv
Weed, hash, cigs


----------



## Bella Figura

Vitamin D
Fish oils
Coffee


----------



## bingey

5 mg of valium and coffee of course and vitamin d


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

bingey said:


> 5 mg of valium and coffee



Caffeine stops vallies from being absorbed as well as they would without


----------



## bingey

yeah also doesnt make much sense do you want to wake up or get sleepy?

fellow patient slipped me 10 mg of diazepam and now i'm drinking it down with valerian tea


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

bingey said:


> valerian tea



I've been drinking that then taking promethazine and mirtazapine as not got anything better for sleep lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Went to sleep’ ish at 4 AM and just woke up at lunchtime - trying to figure whether the day will be most fulfilling with a 4-espresso or 1-point meth heart-starter. There is housework to be done.


----------



## Ganjcat

A


Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I've been drinking that then taking promethazine and mirtazapine as not got anything better for sleep lol


Promethazine alone should be enough


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Now don't anyone get jelous of what I took, but I just had 2 Acyclovir tablets and a cup of tea, going to take another 3 thougout the day lol

They're coldsore tablets lol, felt a bump on my lip yesterday haha, it's starting to go down now


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Ganjcat said:


> Promethazine alone should be enough



Not with my tolerance to sleeping tablets and things it's not, I take 4 of those 20mg "one a night" OTC ones too


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee
VItamins
Chistmas Dihydrocodeine


----------



## Ganjcat

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Not with my tolerance to sleeping tablets and things it's not, I take 4 of those 20mg "one a night" OTC ones too


I know what you mean sleeping tablets still effect me but only if I don't fight them and usually I have to take twice the dose and promethazine if I take them consecutively I have to double the dose each time


----------



## Ganjcat

Nothing yet but the man is on the way once I got the ting I might go get my methadone and try and save it probably haha my guy is set now he's outside before I even finished typing gonna have a few lines first it is Christmas after all hehe


----------



## SunriseChampion

A pot of Yorkshire Gold tea
half a loaf of walnut rye bread
some Manchego and Boursin
a B complex
a 500mg NAC for the head
a giant crossword puzzle


----------



## Vinnie77

5g white kratom
Coffee
Mix od herbs for overall health
Magnesium
Music and dancing
Chasing fucking cat


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Vinnie77 said:


> Chasing fucking cat



Is this a new drug term, like chasing the dragon lol?

If not then poor cat, what did it do lol?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I had a 10mg vallie I just got a box delivered, I hope they're legit as I really need them

My sedating antidepressant mirtazapine off doctor don't work as well anymore on sleep, been taking 80mg promethazine ontop still take a while to drop off, woke up anxious then the postman knocks on my door lol, please be 10mg and not the very underdosed vallies or I'm a bit screwed for sleep over Christmas and new year


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World
breakfast was
60mg oxy
12mg bromazepam
10mg valium
800mg Gabapentin SR
200ml vodka
glass of wine
and a lot of weed

Feeling super good and already painted the lounge ceiling and both bathroom ceilings and now just got the outside patio to paint at certain plaaces, But as fuct as i am ( not that i feel fuct, just functional with energy and motivation) all is getting done and properly. I have a lot of OCD when it get to these things.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I’ve smoked a few points of meth over last 12 hours. Surprisingly during that whole time I have not once touched myself lavisciously but instead pretty much spit polished my entire house. Something’s wrong with this stuff.


----------



## 4meSM

Atelier3 said:


> I have not once touched myself lavisciously






Had some kratom. Don't know if I should make a cup of coffee or have a line of amphetamine sulphate.


----------



## Jabberwocky

4meSM said:


> Had some kratom. Don't know if I should make a cup of coffee or have a line of amphetamine sulphate.


How big a day do you have in front of you?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just shot up to my veins full of warm pumping blood some buprenorphine. Made me warm.
I might get alcohol and benzos today.


----------



## 4meSM

Atelier3 said:


> How big a day do you have in front of you?


Pretty chill... Gonna eat something first and I'll decide later.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

SunriseChampion said:


> A pot of Yorkshire Gold tea
> half a loaf of walnut rye bread
> some Manchego and Boursin
> a B complex
> a 500mg NAC for the head
> a giant crossword puzzle


Yorkshire Gold - the only tea I can drink atm it's fukkin lovely

Gonna go make a pot of it right now in fact and have a nice little vape of some Sour Diesel, 10mg morphine and 30mg cbd with the tea to set me up nicely for a productive but calm afternoon


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Well the 10mg vallie didn't do much, the 6 x 2mg ones off doctor was better the other day, but that's still not my normal when I use clonazepams, my tolerance should be right down though fucksake 

I will try another when I get home but hmpt grrr


----------



## Cream Gravy?

-Cup of strong joe on ice
-few tokes on a d8 cart
-1.5mg etizolam
-8mg o-dsmt

Not a bad morning thus far.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

800mg phenibut hcl
6g kratom
coffee

in need of some super unrealistic shit atm


----------



## SunriseChampion

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Yorkshire Gold - the only tea I can drink atm it's fukkin lovely



Yeeeeah, it's beautiful. It can be a bitch to buy though as some shops here carry only the bagged version, and I've gone full loose-leaf in the last year.



ageingpartyfiend said:


> Gonna go make a pot of it right now in fact and have a nice little vape of some Sour Diesel, 10mg morphine and 30mg cbd with the tea to set me up nicely for a productive but calm afternoon



Sounds relaxing.....always amazes me....productive you say? That'd put me on the sofa for the day and I'd at best be producing plans, goals, and ambitions.


----------



## jimdron

36mg of Concerta
75 mg of Lyrica
strong mate (south american herbal drink)

like a clock each morning. Delay breakfast 1-2 hours for drugs to kick in.


----------



## schizopath

0.9mg bupre 
5mg nitrazepam 
Tea
Cigs

Happy holidays


----------



## ions

Drugs for breakfast. CBD tincture 33mg. Coffee. Then I crack beers before I eat lunch. Sometimes I'll smoke THC bud, but usually that's an afternoon thing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ions said:


> Drugs for breakfast. CBD tincture 33mg. Coffee. Then I crack beers before I eat lunch. Sometimes I'll smoke THC bud, but usually that's an afternoon thing.


Do you nap in the afternoon? I would with that diet.


----------



## ions

Atelier3 said:


> Do you nap in the afternoon? I would with that diet.


After I vape some weed at 1:10p I lie down for a little more than an hour. I sleep a lot at night. and also the invega sustenna from the needle clinic. I've been hibernating.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

My breakie was:

Strong dbl expresso
12mg bromazepam
800mg Gabapentin
cannabis, few bong hits
150ml vodka
1 bag of H so far. 

I did wake up at 4am and its 6am now. So getting ready for the day.. More prep work and eating today. Gonna be fat after this xmas


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just 5mg vallie, seeing if it helps my breathing, my 10mg ones actually snap in half, they don't have a score line so didn't think they'd snap easy but they did lol

Oh and cups of tea obviously lol


----------



## ghostfreak

160mg Propranolol 

Great lol.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Strong dbl expresso
> 12mg bromazepam



Why lol, caffeine stops the benzo being as strong lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Why lol, caffeine stops the benzo being as strong lol


Coffee to wake me up quickly
and the bromazepam for anxiety throughout the day, works for me. But im a special case


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Coffee to wake me up quickly
> and the bromazepam for anxiety throughout the day, works for me. But im a special case



Yes you are Shroomie lol, coffee gives me bad anxiety but I do love my cups of tea


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil 

Vanilla flavoured coffee.

Saving the Pregabalin and benzo’s for later.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I didn’t get up today until 5 PM and still felt exhausted. I should have just waited 3 hours and then taken more seroquel and tried to get another 24 hours sleep. I lasted 2 and 3/4 hours until I had 2 points of ice for the main meal of the day. Still hungry. 

Breakfast tomorrow needs to be something to render me unconscious for a week.


----------



## schizopath

Some bupre tea and cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I'm having a drink, I don't drink but I do, I but I like the off Bloody Mary rarely, it's yummy lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Slept okayish and breakie was

few bong hits
10mg valium
6mg bromazepam
40mg oxy
100ml vodka.

Gonna be a busy one today


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

5mg vallie and tea

Then as my fibromyalgia is even worse today, since last night actually I rubbed in deep heat cream and took naproxen 

I'm so stiff and in pain, might do another 5mg vallie if this naproxen don't help


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> 5mg vallie and tea
> 
> Then as my fibromyalgia is even worse today, since last night actually I rubbed in deep heat cream and took naproxen
> 
> I'm so stiff and in pain, might do another 5mg vallie if this naproxen don't help


can you use muscle relaxants at all?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> can you use muscle relaxants at all?



Like what? my doctor won't give me anything, and I thought vallies was a muscle relaxant?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Like what? my doctor won't give me anything, and I thought vallies was a muscle relaxant?


Some benzos have muscle relaxant properties but it's not there main priority. 
If you can use one try and get xycam (Piroxicam), it has worked wonders for me so maybe it can help you too*. *Ask your doc and find out, as i really like it and has helped me a lot for severe lower back pain and such


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> If you can use one try and get xycam (Piroxicam)



But is that available in the UK?

My nieghbour just gave me a strip of Zapain which is 30mg codeine 500mg paracetamol, codeine don't make me high and 18 x 30mg codeine phosphate didn't help my lower back pain, but I'm trying these Zapain co codamol as it won't hurt to try, they might tahe edge off eh

Just googled xycam and its the same as naproxen an NSAID, I have 2 boxes of naproxen they do fuck all lol


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Vodka and a wank.

Well 3 wanks to be precise - I was up early...


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Well 3 wanks to be precise - I was up early



3 vodkas or 3 wanks? but if you was "up" early I'm thinking it's 3 wanks lol, wish I could wank I'm jelous of people who can cum, I have issues


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> But is that available in the UK?
> 
> My nieghbour just gave me a strip of Zapain which is 30mg codeine 500mg paracetamol, codeine don't make me high and 18 x 30mg codeine phosphate didn't help my lower back pain, but I'm trying these Zapain co codamol as it won't hurt to try, they might tahe edge off eh
> 
> Just googled xycam and its the same as naproxen an NSAID, I have 2 boxes of naproxen they do fuck all lol


from my research naproxen and piroxicam is not  the same drug but same class of family. Some have reported that naproxen works better while others find piroxicam better. So guess it all comes down to ones individual body and how it reacts to certain meds.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> others find piroxicam better



Okay I'll ask my doctor about it and tell her that, if we get it in UK, thanks Shroomie


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> wish I could wank I'm jelous of people who can cum, I have issues


thats cause you havent met me yet


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> thats cause you havent met me yet



Awww that's funny, hurry up and come visit me lol, dam coronavirus and lack money getting in the way eh


----------



## Coffeeshroom

oh but where there is a will there is a way


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Awww that's funny, hurry up and come visit me lol, dam coronavirus and lack money getting in the way eh



Never mind him, I'm closer...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> 3 vodkas or 3 wanks? but if you was "up" early I'm thinking it's 3 wanks lol, wish I could wank I'm jelous of people who can cum, I have issues


How bad are your issues? I’m up to my 10th straight day of failing to get across the line despite vigorous attempts at regular intervals each day.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bad it's personal but I'll hide it in a spoiler as it's off topic and I don't want people to read it and be annoyed at me

But bassicly I've never cum and can't enjoy sex due to bad sex experience and being used



Spoiler



I lost my virginity in a bad way, then I was taken advantage of by my mums boyfriend I knew since I was 5 or 6, but he had sex with me when turned 16, I felt I had to do it, don't know why, and I had took heroin

I then had to have surgery on my cervix for pre cancerous cells, due to human papilloma virus I caught when I lost my virginity which makes you less sensitive as they cut, burn away or use cryosurgery on the cervix, maybe other methods too

Other men also expected sex and I did it as needed a place to stay and if I said no they might of kicked me out, so I laid there not feeling anything hoping they'd hurry up and cum, I have a libido when not on antidepressants but can't get much feeling from sex or touching myself, I've since had more surgery on my cervix because the pre cancerous cells came back, plus I used to bleed during sex because of an erosion, it's now called a cervical ectropion, which is womb lining poking out the tiny hole in the cervix causing bleeding during sex, so they used a thing to burn that away I think it's Cryotherapy but I knew it as colcagulater back then, that was years ago, so yeah not much feeling, my clits to sensitive I've hate that touched too

I did have sex with a bloke with a fat big cock that actually rubbed my G spot and enjoyed sex then but not many men know about the G spot, but this blokes cock was correct shape to rub on it, I didn't cum but was best sex I'd had, it was also K sex too so I was relaxed and not overthinking shit in my own head you know, it made me forget problems and enjoy sex, I was only with him 2 months as he has NPD so I left him 



Spoiler



SSorry, feel free to delete if thus is to much info, not sure why I felt I could confide today on here lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Bad it's personal but I'll hide it in a spoiler as it's off topic and I don't want people to read it and be annoyed at me
> 
> But bassicly I've never cum and can't enjoy sex due to bad sex experience and being used


Wow. Thanks for sharing such a personal story. You have been through some truly horrendous experiences and I truly hope your recovery from them is ultimately successful. I didn’t mean to pry into something so personal.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Atelier3 said:


> I didn’t mean to pry into something so personal



You didn't it's fine, and if it helps others then even better as I only recently found out cervix surgery desensitises woman, so that info might help other woman reading my story 

And thankyou for your kind words


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Wanking, a few Valiums, a bump of K and a line of speed that would make Hunter recoil for a second. 
I'm god right now. And you are all my dysfunctional, lovable children.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

pulverstaden said:


> Wanking, a few Valiums, a bump of K and a line of speed that would make Hunter recoil for a second.
> I'm god right now. And you are all my dysfunctional, lovable children.



I'd kill for a line (or 10) of good speed right now...


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I'd kill for a line (or 10) of good speed right now...


I don't want to rub it in, but this is probably the best speed I've had in... fucking years. 
But 24 hours ago I was carpet-surfing for any leftovers from my last bag...


----------



## jhjhsdi

My morning is anger for waking up so early. 
Had a piss. 
Ate some extra mature cheddar so I have a sick dream because I'm going back to sleep... 
But now kinda feel like a cig, although cba to get up and stand by the window

I wish I _was_ saying
400mg ket/100mg speed mix IV in each wrist
A few bottles of katy
1.2-1.5ml gbl
60mg oxynorm snorted
Mxe
Ok I'm going to stop before I get a boner

Hopefully my cheese dream is of taking that combo


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hmm my morning fix was plane

18mg bromazepam
20mg xycam
100ml vodka
20mg oxy
100mg codeine
few bong hits.

Taking it slow and hoping to nod off for another 1hr or two


----------



## Jabberwocky

pulverstaden said:


> I don't want to rub it in, but this is probably the best speed I've had in... fucking years.
> But 24 hours ago I was carpet-surfing for any leftovers from my last bag...


What you were doing 24 hours ago is not important. If you’ve got great speed the question is what are you still going to be doing in 48 jours time!


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Atelier3 said:


> What you were doing 24 hours ago is not important. If you’ve got great speed the question is what are you still going to be doing in 48 jours time!


You are so right. Everything up until NOW, when I stare at the lined up powder, is irrelevant.
I might just continue until first of january.
But right now, some trashy-techno to keep me going;


----------



## Effect

I went 7 days with no clonazolam and couldn't eat solid food for 72 hours, didn't see family on Christmas. Next day I cracked and at least I can eat and sleep again.

45m methadone 
Clonazolam (wish I calculated dose today, but it was small.
Bowl of weed

Trying not to drink till Celtics game tonight cause daily drinking was fucking with me


----------



## 4meSM

Took a pregabalin capsule a while ago, also had some meth earlier and kratom throughout the day. My last hit was at 4:30pm and it's now ~8pm, hope I'll be able to fall asleep before 3am, I didn't take too much so it might be possible... I just don't want to wake up super late tomorrow and waste most of my day, this is what happened today since I went to sleep past 5am.
Things can be difficult when you enjoy amphetamines but hate staying awake.

Edit: lol I thought this was the HHAY thread, I didn't wake up that late.


----------



## Bella Figura

Obscene amount of coffee time!


----------



## ghostfreak

Skullcrusher coffee and few vapes.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

So I took 10ml of GHB, but I did get told to take 4-6 ml as its x2 strength, I've only ever done 2ml doses a time of GBL and that was over a decade ago, and GHB is weaker so you need more, 10ml of the x1 strength apparently, but what with my benzo tolerance I thought I'd need more lol, but I knew not to take benzos before although vallies was in my system from last night, and mirtazapine maybe that made it stronger, don't know

But I passed the fuck out lol, I have another 10ml bottle though, but I will be doing 4ml, maybe 3ml another day as don't want to waste it

Was nice and relaxing till about 20 minutes after I took it and that's all I remember, woke up after 2 hours feeling woozy and sicky with my front door wide open where I remember getting fresh air not long after taking it, came too thinking wtaf is going on, is it night time, nope it's daytime oh then I remember it was GHB and stronger than I gave it credit for


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> So I took 10ml of GHB


damn, isn't a tolerant ghb dose 1.5 - 3mls?

200mg of osdmt iv (with my new filters from tisch that take like two minutes to slowly push out 1ml, so you know they are not china knockoffs. plus i got them from tisch direct, so was pretty sure they were gonna be legit)
5mg valium
75mg sertraline
cup of coffee


----------



## 4meSM

^ yeah 10mL seems like way too much. In my experience the concentration is usually 0.5-0.8g/mL, less than 0.5g/mL is a pretty weak solution in my book (it won't be viscous at all, almost like water). The closer it gets to 1g/mL the more viscous it will be.
Usually a good dose is 1.5-2.5g, or close to 4g if you want to be asleep. 

Well my sleep schedule is officially fucked. Couldn't sleep much so took 0.25mg of alprazolam at like 7am and then woke up at 2pm with 3.5g of kratom.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

4meSM said:


> Usually a good dose is 1.5-2.5g



That's GBL though isn't it? This was GHB its much weaker


----------



## 4meSM

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> That's GBL though isn't it? This was GHB its much weaker


1mL of pure GBL is said to be equivalent to ~1.6g of GHB. GBL is a liquid at room temperature while GHB is a solid but it's almost always sold as a solution (which could have 1g/mL at most IIRC, but usually a bit less).
I've never tried pure GBL but from what I've heard a recreational dose is about 1-1.5mL.

Assuming your solution has 0.5g of GHB per mL, ~3.3mL of that would be roughly equivalent to 1mL of pure GBL.

The thing about those drugs is that for example 5mL is not always twice as strong as 2.5mL, it can be much stronger since it has a weird dose/response curve. Same goes for redosing, even a small amount can feel much stronger if you're still under the effects of your first dose. It can be a weird drug, best to avoid mixing it with other sedatives because the synergystic effects can be super strong.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

4meSM said:


> I've never tried pure GBL but from what I've heard a recreational dose is about 1-1.5mL



My standard dose was 2ml every 2 hours GBL and as I've not tried GHB till now it's hard to know what dose to take, this stuff is x2 strength of normal GHB 

I'll just take 3ml next time I tahe it, which won't be today as I'm still having breathing problems


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

oh man, i rolled out of bed and hit a perfect shot of that new mixprngkjearbgteant stuff in the oddest vein so gently. start of the new year.

edit: and ...
200mg osdmt iv
a pink benadryl oral
75mg sertraline oral
cinnamon scone oral
5mg valium oral

to top it off.

about to have a nice cup of pour over coffee.


----------



## jimdron

My fix for 14 years is strong mate (south american tea-like drink). For last 2-3 years it is accompanied by 36 mg of Concerta. It gets me going. And for last three weeks new friend is 75 mg of Lyrica.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just had a line of K and cuppa tea and going to do more K lol just a little bit as not much left now


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

K has wore off now and the GHB is calling my name lol, I'll do 3ml to play it safe


----------



## Pillhead111

I don’t get how some of you can wake up and drink vodka. I would be feeling like crap and needing a nap after an hour


----------



## 6am-64-14m

800mg phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee 
weed
cigs

wash
repeat
so fucking boring


i need a break, love
need a break....


----------



## ghostfreak

Nic salt vapes and missed my morning coffee as woke up feeling bad. Not from drinking or anything just ugh.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

The GHB ain't as nice as I remember GBL being, strange if GBL turns into GHB in the body


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
2 Clonazolam Bars (embarrassed not knowing the doses)
Bowl of some decent bud
12oz 8% screwdriver (I gotta cut this morning drinking) I'm starting job training next month.


----------



## ghostfreak

Lovely coffee made from a french press (skull crusher brand), waiting on their CBD version coming next week.

Also 160mg Propranolol and 120mg Fexofenadine (take these every morning anyway).


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Clonazepam
Tea 
Ibuprofen
Deep heat 


Nothing helped my fibromyalgia


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

2mg clonazepam 
Omeprazole


----------



## schizopath

Did some weightlifting, just got out of the shower. Morning Black Tea, bupre and cigs


----------



## schizopath

Didnt sleep yet. Just shot 0.85mg of bupre and about to drink some Black tea.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I barely slept, maybe an hour and tiny naps so I'm going to take tramadol that is probably fake shit to as off same vendor who sold me the crap nitrazapam that barely done a thing 

If my K don't arrive today, I'm going to do the last of my G or more tramadol because I'm fucking fuming that I think I got ripped off and see how many tramadol it takes to feel anything


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee. Not sure if it even works but claims 30mg a cup.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

The fucking post come and I'm expecting K and when the postman posted a brown envelope I thought it was it, but no it was the extra strength Chamomile tea flower things I ordered meant to be good for you, and sleep but I wanted fucking K!

So I took Tramadol I don't even know if it's legit, a small bit of G but want more but can't yet as took another tramadol for my neck ache

But my mate might of put wrong postage on so it might not come for ages, it was off a mate who bought bulk so was alot cheaper than buying off my usual online bloke

Fuck it I'm going G soon I got enough for 2 doses left and need cheered up after that disappointment, if it don't come tomorrow I'll be furious


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1mg clonazolam (getting sick of the shit daily, so only dosing once a day now, but need a taper plan)
12oz mikes hard lemonade. Fuck my life.  It was in the fridge.

I feel afraid to pick up phone calls with numbers I don't recognize, but it's part of life. Fuck man.


----------



## Ganjcat

Move kids the big boys are coming out to play 20ml methadone 2bags of KILLER SUPER STRONGEST I'VE EVER HAD gear some ganja and another 50 ml methadone today might be my big day that I get my own place the council are going to look for me anyway for any spaces available I'll be so high I won't care where ever lmao


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Effect said:


> 12oz mikes hard lemonade



What's that?


----------



## Cream Gravy?

200ug buprenorphine and a half milligram of alprazolam, plus a cup of iced joe w/milk. Gonna bump 100ug more of the bupre in another hour or two and thinking of trying some delta-8 on it. Previously weed and bupre made me feel nauseous, but maybe d8 will be different  



Fairy of the Flowers said:


> What's that?


It's a malt-liquor beverage flavored like lemonade with 5-8% alcohol content.


----------



## ghostfreak

Cream Gravy? said:


> 200ug buprenorphine and a half milligram of alprazolam, plus a cup of iced joe w/milk. Gonna bump 100ug more of the bupre in another hour or two and thinking of trying some delta-8 on it. Previously weed and bupre made me feel nauseous, but maybe d8 will be different
> 
> 
> It's a malt-liquor beverage flavored like lemonade with 5-8% alcohol content.


We have sorta the same thing here in the UK called Dragon Soop. Not my sorta drink lol.


----------



## Ganjcat

Couple lines of gear and a few ciggies


----------



## Ganjcat

Anyone else find when you are counting down the days until your next payday and have nothing until then the days seem to go extra longer or not even move at all rahhh I swear it has been the 7th since last week... I'm fucking losing it my mind is almost fubar


----------



## Ganjcat

Well I'm offline for a bit love to you all my homies big love for real we are survivors stay safe keep your heads down and your spirits up


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Well my K still didn't arrive and the postman pulled up outside my building late and I see him through the glass in my door and he knocks and I was so excited and he gives me a big box, knew it wasn't my K but couldn't remember what I'd ordered 

So today I've had 2 x 100mg tramadol 
2 x 30mg Co codamol 
And the big box was CBD treats and drinks I'd ordered so I've had a 10mg can of a yummy drink and just ate a 50mg jelly dome


----------



## Effect

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> What's that?


It's one of the first alcoholic/hard seltzer/lemonade (I remember seeing them early 2000s in commercials) that first came out long before I could drink legally in the US. It's actually very drinkable, but men tend to get made fun on for drinking something that actually tastes pretty good. 


Tldr it's an american made alcoholic beverages that is a lemonade flavored malt beverage. Come in 5% abv and 8% abv.


----------



## schizopath

Some sweet bupre and cigs + tea.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

A few drinks
few hits H
10mg valium
and a cup of tea with dbl vodka in it (sipping it now)
1/2 a joint


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

My last tramadol 
2 Co codamol 
2 x 50mg cbd sweets 
Tea

Woke up with such bad anxiety, how when I took nitrazapam at about 2am


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre
Black tea
And cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just had 2 more 30mg codeine and 500mg co codamol 
Going to test out my tea strainer as got some Earl Grey tea yesterday, I'd ordered the strainer for the other tea leaves but it will come in handy for the Earl Grey


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> My last tramadol
> 2 Co codamol
> 2 x 50mg cbd sweets
> Tea
> 
> Woke up with such bad anxiety, how when I took nitrazapam at about 2am


Must order some CBD gummies, always mean to then don’t.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

trying some of this new kratom from a different vendor. my usual is tasting kinda stale and think the product is sitting to long in a warehouse but still "works"

so 
6g kratom so far since 5am (not blown away by it   )
few puffs of that fire ass weed  <-- check the eyes
cup o' jove


----------



## jhjhsdi

4meSM said:


> I've never tried pure GBL but from what I've heard a recreational dose is about 1-1.5mL.


With no tolerance a reccy dose is 0.5ml, if its proper pure, some stuff gets watered down before sale. The German/Polish stuff was always the best.


4meSM said:


> The thing about those drugs is that for example 5mL is not always twice as strong as 2.5mL, it can be much stronger since it has a weird dose/response curve.


This. The dosage response curve on gbl is insanely steep! 4 x 1ml doses spaced apart a bit is strong, whereas 4ml at once can comatose you.
I read it on some other forum about 13 years ago but its always stuck with me:  "with G, theres a _very_ fine line between having fun - and falling the fuck over"


hydroazuanacaine said:


> oh man, i rolled out of bed and hit a perfect shot of that new mixprngkjearbgteant stuff in the oddest vein so gently. start of the new year.





Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Just had a line of K and cuppa tea and going to do more K


So jealous of you ladies! 


ghostfreak said:


> We have sorta the same thing here in the UK called Dragon Soop. Not my sorta drink lol.


Haha thart stuff is fucking nasty. I think it was supposed to be UKs version of Four-Loco?


Ganjcat said:


> Anyone else find when you are counting down the days until your next payday and have nothing until then the days seem to go extra longer


Yup, i feel your pain pal. 10 days 10 hours and 44 minutes to go for me... 


Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Going to test out my tea strainer as got some Earl Grey tea yesterday, I'd ordered the strainer for the other tea leaves but it will come in handy for the Earl Grey


Best tea in the UK  black, obviously. Milk ruins it imo



For me today I got out of bed at 2.30pm and made chicken big soup with a ghost pepper and a habanero sauce in with a wholemeal pita on the side to dip. I'm on a diet lol. Followed by a rolly in the cold then back to bed


----------



## Young n inebriated

A strong cup of black coffee, probably gonna have another soon

-200mg cimetidine
-30mg diazepam
- a lot of nicotine


----------



## ghostfreak

@jhjhsdi yes sorry it was the UK version of Four Loco!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> Best tea in the UK  black, obviously. Milk ruins it imo



Yeah well the first cup didn't brew as I always put milk in first so made another cup and brewed it up, then put milk in and it was nice, then I went to unscew the tea strainer thing that you fill with the tea leaves and it wouldn't open, so I knocked it on the side and the fucking thing exploded and wet tea leaves splattered all over my worktop and floor lol

Just made another cup and asked my son to open it, he couldn't, but I did in the end by banging it in the sink I know it was cheap but still I shouldn't have to bash the dam thing to open lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> For me today I got out of bed at 2.30pm and made chicken big soup with a ghost pepper and a habanero sauce in with a wholemeal pita on the side to dip. I'm on a diet lol


Yummy I love spicey stuff but my oesophagus doesn't and I've been taking omeprazole and rennee today from spicey stuff


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Yeah well the first cup didn't brew as I always put milk in first so made another cup and brewed it up, then put milk in and it was nice, then I went to unscew the tea strainer thing that you fill with the tea leaves and it wouldn't open, so I knocked it on the side and the fucking thing exploded and wet tea leaves splattered all over my worktop and floor lol
> 
> Just made another cup and asked my son to open it, he couldn't, but I did in the end by banging it in the sink I know it was cheap but still I shouldn't have to bash the dam thing to open lol


If you're ever up North never put the milk in first or they'll lock you up!

EDIT  just realised you're talking about Earl Gray - that's banned completely up North regardless of milk habits
Shocking behaviour tsk


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ageingpartyfiend said:


> EDIT just realised you're talking about Earl Gray - that's banned completely up North regardless of milk habits



What why, are you winding me up? 

Yeah I get told off by my best mate for putting the milk in first, but how do I know how strong it is if I put water on without milk in it lol

You'll like this rap then


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> What why, are you winding me up?
> 
> Yeah I get told off by my best mate for putting the milk in first, but how do I know how strong it is if I put water on without milk in it lol
> 
> You'll like this rap then


Yeah that rap petty much covers it (should be warming the mugs up first though ideally)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> What why, are you winding me up?
> 
> Yeah I get told off by my best mate for putting the milk in first, but how do I know how strong it is if I put water on without milk in it lol
> 
> You'll like this rap then



That is fuckin brilliant!!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ageingpartyfiend said:


> Yeah that rap petty much covers it (should be warming the mugs up first though ideally)


Warming mugs up? now you are an winding me up lol

Well I just tried Earl Grey without milk don't taste much different, its quite nice more of a herbal type tea, and it's decaf had it with honey 

Also tried the camomile flower blossom tea that's meant to be good for insomnia and its a muscle relaxant but tasted crap 

And is probably rubbish but I've bought it now so will try it, I found out its good for constipation so I'll probably get the shits lol 

I've had some nitrazapam earlier just small bits but will take a 10mg one soon as need to get some sleep


----------



## ghostfreak

Had some hot chocolate as it’s absolutely freezing here this morning. Waiting to see what’s happening today to plan any use lol.


----------



## ghostfreak

ghostfreak said:


> Had some hot chocolate as it’s absolutely freezing here this morning. Waiting to see what’s happening today to plan any use lol.


Nothing which is great, so going to hit the Trams (300mg) and leave Pregabalin until next week when I pick up again for the month.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fuck a sleep
got up at three and thought it was 5 or 6

coffee
kratom
weed


----------



## Effect

Hit the clinic early.  Hopefully only a few more days till I get my take homes back.

1.5mg clonazolam
.1mg clonidine
1600mg gabapentin (will take 800mg more in an hour)

Walked to clinic after spending the night at my girl's and now I'm about to be at my spot. Maybe sleep, maybe coffee. Happy Sunday


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Nothing which is great, so going to hit the Trams (300mg)



Yummy I've ran out, I bought 10 the other day, didn't allow myself to buy them in a very long time as used to addicted to them, and now they've ran out and I'm slightly sad about that lol

All I've got is Co Codamol 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol 

Oh and a I ate a few 20mg cbd chocolates which don't do anything I don't think but are yummy 

And tea 

And get this, anxiety meditation for 10 minutes as I woke up in so much pain, anxious and crying and struggling to breathe AGAIN 

Then I listened to 528hz and 432 hz healing music 

Now I'm going to take more Co Codamol as one part of me is a druggie bitch withdrawalling off mirtazapine and the other half wants to try the natural approach and use meditation and CBD and herbs and relaxing music

I think I'll do both till I know which part of me will win, I'm having an argument with myself right now lol and no I've not got a split personality just a weird sence of humour


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Yummy I've ran out, I bought 10 the other day, didn't allow myself to buy them in a very long time as used to addicted to them, and now they've ran out and I'm slightly sad about that lol
> 
> All I've got is Co Codamol 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol
> 
> Oh and a I ate a few 20mg cbd chocolates which don't do anything I don't think but are yummy
> 
> And tea
> 
> And get this, anxiety meditation for 10 minutes as I woke up in so much pain, anxious and crying and struggling to breathe AGAIN
> 
> Then I listened to 528hz and 432 hz healing music
> 
> Now I'm going to take more Co Codamol as one part of me is a druggie bitch withdrawalling off mirtazapine and the other half wants to try the natural approach and use meditation and CBD and herbs and relaxing music
> 
> I think I'll do both till I know which part of me will win, I'm having an argument with myself right now lol and no I've not got a split personality just a weird sence of humour


I try to keep my tram use to once a week/2 weeks, alternate it with Pregabs.


----------



## PDXman

Most mornings...a shot or two of whiskey for the chronic pain, and meth and/or  weed because I like to get high. I always have weed on hand because I live in Oregon and grow my own stash.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> I try to keep my tram use to once a week/2 weeks,



I was prescribed them after asking for it off a doctor as tried it off a friend and it helped my anxiety, I was allowed them once or twice a week, my box of 30 didn't last long before I got hold of a box of a 100, then bought more online, topping up my 30 I got off my doctor every 6 weeks before long I was on 6-8 x 50mg a day, so told my doctor not to prescribe them but to give me mirtazapine, I didn't tell her I was addicted, and now I want them back for fibromyalgia, she says no!


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Found a zippie with two 350mg Somas while cleaning earlier, so I obviously ate them like the fiend I am. 
A neat little line of amphetamine, like 1/4 of my normal morning rail. 
Coffee, and as the Somas are slowly wearing off, a big ol' greasy pizza for breakfast. 
I'm on a weight-gain-programme; I pretend I'm a pig.
Was gonna meet up with a mate but it's a blizzard outside., so we both said fuck it.
With all my plans cancelled for the day, I'll drop a "monster" dose of Lyrica in a few minutes, 1500mg.
Goodbye, muscle-control.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Well I just tried Earl Grey without milk don't taste much different, its quite nice more of a herbal type tea, and it's decaf had it with honey


Try it black with lemon juice aswel as or instead of honey, lush mate x


pulverstaden said:


> With all my plans cancelled for the day, I'll drop a "monster" dose of Lyrica in a few minutes, 1500mg.
> Goodbye, muscle-control.


Haha see ya later muscle-control ya slag 
I remember when i did 11 of the 275mg ones, i felt AMAZING but was twitching out quite a bit, a few half g lines of K sorted me right out...but then i did a few more big lines and we walked to the swimming pool and i holed on way and walked into some old couples room and we got kicked out of the hotel, lol

My morning fix is a smoothie, going to be followed by a cig and no doubt, a shit


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

jhjhsdi said:


> Try it black with lemon juice aswel as or instead of honey, lush mate x
> 
> Haha see ya later muscle-control ya slag
> I remember when i did 11 of the 275mg ones, i felt AMAZING but was twitching out quite a bit, a few half g lines of K sorted me right out...but then i did a few more big lines and we walked to the swimming pool and i holed on way and walked into some old couples room and we got kicked out of the hotel, lol
> 
> My morning fix is a smoothie, going to be followed by a cig and no doubt, a shit


Hahahahaa, fuck me sideways dude!  And spiraling down the hole while walking?! You crazy man.
Jesus, Lyrica and K most be insane! I think I might have like .1-.15 left of K since new years.
Gonna rack it up now; I won't be able to when the Lyrica kicks in.

Yeah, who the fuck needs muscle-control when you can just lie around twitchin' like a spastic!?

The morning shit is mandatory! 
Damn you for mentioning cigarettes, I'd give a reach-around for one rn!


----------



## jhjhsdi

pulverstaden said:


> Hahahahaa, fuck that's hilarious! And spiraling down the hole while walking?! You crazy man.
> Jesus, Lyrica and K most be insane! I think I might have like .1-.15 left of K since new years.
> Gonna rack it up now; I won't be able to when the Lyrica kicks in.
> 
> Yeah, who the fuck needs muscle-control when you can just lie around twitchin' like a spastic!?


Are you gona wait til you're peaking on lyrica to snort the k?


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

jhjhsdi said:


> Are you gona wait til you're peaking on lyrica to snort the k?


Mos def. Or at least that's what I was planning. 
I once tried to rail heroin when peaking on a similar dose, but my fucking hand twitch the bill away and I blew the heroin all over the table. 

Hopefully I'll be able to pull off this athletic move this time.


----------



## jhjhsdi

pulverstaden said:


> Mos def. Or at least that's what I was planning.
> I once tried to rail heroin when peaking on a similar dose, but my fucking hand twitch the bill away and I blew the heroin all over the table.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to pull off this athletic move this time.


Good man. Prob a bit late to say now but when im fucked i rack up/cook hits in/over something with high sides like an over dish or frying pan, nothing worse than spilling a hit or starting to sniff a line and coughing/sneezing it all away!


----------



## jhjhsdi

@pulverstaden lyrica definitely lowers tolerance to k when on it, one of the most effective eays to potentiate k imo


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

jhjhsdi said:


> @pulverstaden lyrica definitely lowers tolerance to k when on it, one of the most effective eays to potentiate k imo





jhjhsdi said:


> Good man. Prob a bit late to say now but when im fucked i rack up/cook hits in/over something with high sides like an over dish or frying pan, nothing worse than spilling a hit or starting to sniff a line and coughing/sneezing it all away!



Its the fucking worst, ahah. Had no idea that lyricalowers tolerance to K, fuckin awesome
okay, so Im getting twitchy. Gonna put on some good music and get shit ready for the K-train

thanks @jhjhsdi  ill report back what I thought about it

choo-choo


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> a few half g lines of K sorted me right out...but then i did a few more big lines and we walked to the swimming pool and i holed on way and walked into some old couples room and we


Pahahaha, love my K, been in a few K holes on the beach and in clubs and once in town leant up against a wall trying to pretend I was just sat there chilling lol, getting to the wall to sit down wasn't easy as the K kicked in and caught me off guard, but the railings I dragged myself along supported me till I found somewhere to sit, didn't know where I was till I came out of the K hole, well I was aware of busses, cars, people etc but there was fuck all I could do about it as I didn't know where the fuck I was I just knew I was fucked off my face and couldn't move let alone get home


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

jhjhsdi said:


> @pulverstaden lyrica definitely lowers tolerance to k when on it, one of the most effective eays to potentiate k imo


Well, that was a fucking ride! Def gonna do this combo again more. Holy shit. Wish I had more K right now, haha.
But holy - it wasn't loss of muscle-control; I had no muscles, haha. 

Felt like I was edging on a hole on such low dose, incredible!! 

Thanks for the @jhjhsdi


----------



## jhjhsdi

pulverstaden said:


> Felt like I was edging on a hole on such low dose, incredible!!
> 
> Thanks for the @jhjhsdi


good shit mate, im only a* TINY* bit jealous  such a good combo.
i need to do this combo again soon, my mate who gave me to 275s isnt around anymore, another mate has 150s i know, hopefully she can spare me some!


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

jhjhsdi said:


> good shit mate, im only a* TINY* bit jealous  such a good combo.
> i need to do this combo again soon, my mate who gave me to 275s isnt around anymore, another mate has 150s i know, hopefully she can spare me some!


And I'm extremely grateful :D 

I hope you get a hold of some so you can re-live that glorious rush!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> lyrica definitely lowers tolerance to k when on it, one of the most effective eays to potentiate k imo


Bollox I need to stay off that shit and now you say that lol, why didn't you saw this months ago lol? 

But nope can not take pregabalin again


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> good shit mate, im only a* TINY* bit jealous



Tiny in huge letters lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Few small vapes from a mild noid eliquid I got a while back. Nice and floaty head space while stuck to the sofa lol. Also a delicious hot chocolate  

Looks like it’s gonna be a bad day here weather wise so might pop a few Diaz later but nothing else until tomorrow.


----------



## Young n inebriated

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I had a 10mg vallie I just got a box delivered, I hope they're legit as I really need them
> 
> My sedating antidepressant mirtazapine off doctor don't work as well anymore on sleep, been taking 80mg promethazine ontop still take a while to drop off, woke up anxious then the postman knocks on my door lol, please be 10mg and not the very underdosed vallies or I'm a bit screwed for sleep over Christmas and new year





Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I had a 10mg vallie I just got a box delivered, I hope they're legit as I really need them
> 
> My sedating antidepressant mirtazapine off doctor don't work as well anymore on sleep, been taking 80mg promethazine ontop still take a while to drop off, woke up anxious then the postman knocks on my door lol, please be 10mg and not the very underdosed vallies or I'm a bit screwed for sleep over Christmas and new year


Is it worth it to start taking mirtazapine?

cuz I’m very experienced with insomnia to say the least and I get like 45 mg a month

I’ve just been too scared to take it with all the horror story’s about the withdrawal and I already have moderately problematic appetite issues 

so in your OP with the experiences you’ve  had with it, would it be worth it? I say that again cuz it’s  gotta  to be taking a heavy toll on you from what you’re saying


----------



## Young n inebriated

My breakfast was 5-6 cups of strong black coffeee to gain some anxiety to potentiate the euphoric affects of my benzos

-400mg Tagamet 1 an hour before and one when I took my Valium

-35mg Valium
-10ish cigs 

bout to add some very potent Indica 
and then hopefully have the appetite to eat a real meal


----------



## Young n inebriated

Coffeeshroom said:


> Coffee to wake me up quickly
> and the bromazepam for anxiety throughout the day, works for me. But im a special case


I’m the same way, and I’ve got multiple anxiety disorders

only difference is that I use Diazepam/and or Clonazepam

slowly building my tolerance to caffeine helped a lot with that

plus every couple days i’ll drink a lot of coffee to directly increase my anxiety to add to the euphoria


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Young n inebriated said:


> Is it worth it to start taking mirtazapine?
> 
> cuz I’m very experienced with insomnia to say the least and I get like 45 mg a month
> 
> I’ve just been too scared to take it with all the horror story’s about the withdrawal and I already have moderately problematic appetite issues
> 
> so in your OP with the experiences you’ve had with it, would it be worth it? I say that again cuz it’s gotta to be taking a heavy toll on you from what you’re saying



Don't fucking go anywhere near them, they helped really good at first, helped my sleep which was mainly the reason went on them and for anxiety, I put weight on and looked healthy but now I've lost nearly a stone in 2 weeks as I can't eat, mirtazapine is also an appetite stimulant and you crave crabs and can't stop eating Google mirtazapine munchies it's a real thing, not only does it make you crave carbs but it changes the way your body processes them, so even on a diet you'd put on weight I put on loads of weight but it helped my sleep but I did get over 10 stone at one point, I've tried to come off them and take benzos to have a tolerance break from mirtazapine as it poops out on you, but I end up back on them again as its such a good sleeping pill and I get depressed when I stop them but your body gets used to the dose and you take more and more and when you go over 30mg it becomes a stimulating antidepressant, anything below 30mg its sedating, when you first start even half a 15mg pill will knock you out, then you go up and up as your body needs more of it and once you reach 30mg, you go to to doctor who calls an ambulance as its serotonin syndrome 

They stopped my mirtazapine and I've had to wean myself off very fast using benzos and Promethazine self medicating and small doses of mirtazapine that I've got left, but the weight is dropping off me and I look like a fucking junky, yes I take drugs but I'm not a junkie anymore lol, but I look so bad that on more than one occasion they pharmacist has asked if I'm there for a methodone script 

I can't fucking eat, I've no appetite and I'm self medicating alongside trying to come off Mirtazapine which if look up on any groups it says you need to very slowly by a tiny speck a month like 1mg using the water solution method 

Its a mad drug it helps at first then it fucks you right up and you end up with depression when you stop even if you was only put on it for sleep and anxiety like I was, I don't know what to do I'm calling for an appointment over the phone tomorrow, I've been in bed for 2 weeks and it's affecting my fibromyalgia too and I'm not allowed painkillers for that either


----------



## Joey

Meth. Coke. GHB. DMT for later this afternoon.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> GHB



Lucky bugger, I took that recently and not had any since I was taking GBL over a decade ago, it's made me want more, it's very similar to GBL but I didnt get horny on it lol, thought it was meant to be the same but weaker, but GBL is much better 

The only drugs I had left was 2 Zapain my mate sent me 2 strips the other day as my doctor won't give me pills for anxiety let alone fibromyalgia 

So I had 2 x Zapain which was 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and ibuprofen gel rubbed into my neck and shoulders lol


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Lucky bugger, I took that recently and not had any since I was taking GBL over a decade ago, it's made me want more, it's very similar to GBL but I didnt get horny on it lol, thought it was meant to be the same but weaker, but GBL is much better
> 
> The only drugs I had left was 2 Zapain my mate sent me 2 strips the other day as my doctor won't give me pills for anxiety let alone fibromyalgia
> 
> So I had 2 x Zapain which was 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and ibuprofen gel rubbed into my neck and shoulders lol


Im getting a bunch if it too. 250mL. Itll last awhile. I love mixing it with meth its a really good combo of stimmed and loosened up.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> Im getting a bunch if it too. 250mL. Itll last awhile. I love mixing it with meth its a really good combo of stimmed and loosened up



That's the chemsex drug mix, are you gay? I'd love to try that combo lol, I've only had meth once, 2 tiny lines, we don't really get it in the UK, just I know it's on the gay sceane, chemsex mainly


----------



## ions

Ann Shulgin said "If you can't make love on a psychedelic, then there's something not quite right."


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> That's the chemsex drug mix, are you gay? I'd love to try that combo lol, I've only had meth once, 2 tiny lines, we don't really get it in the UK, just I know it's on the gay sceane, chemsex mainly


Yes it is and yes I am.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Alex_1991 said:


> Yes it is and yes I am


That's so hot lol, I got a thing for gay and bi men, effeminate men and androgynous men, like Brian Molko from placebo lol


----------



## Joey

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> That's so hot lol, I got a thing for gay and bi men, effeminate men and androgynous men, like Brian Molko from placebo lol


Placebo is a great band man I was really enjoying listening through some of their stuff awhile back.


----------



## thevez

love placebo teenage angst


----------



## thevez

Seen placebo in the City (NYC) a few times Love that Video Pure Morning Its so cool, How about Morrissey The youngest was the most loved. He has really aged badly but still love him


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

thevez said:


> Seen placebo in the City (NYC) a few times Love that Video Pure Morning Its so cool



Lucky you, I'd love to of seen them and yeah that video is really cool, Brian definitely the best though lol


----------



## sub21lime

Ahh I fucking love Placebo, been listening to them since high school.

This Morning-

300mgs gabapentin
70mgs methadone
Joint of weed
Bowl of meth
Couple beers 
Cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

sub21lime said:


> Ahh I fucking love Placebo



Yeah they are wicked, fucking hot sexy ass fucking bastard Brian lol, make up and black hair and shit, gawd

And no I didn't forget my meds my doctor stopped them lol, right I'm sorry that I'm posting this link here and not on the music thread, but we are talking about Placebo here a sec and a Paranormal Attack remix of MEDS that you've probably not heard let alone seen, its like a montage of Brian Molko pictures and video clips mmmmmm and its called Meds so it belongs here, this is a one time only deal and I'm loosing the plot so feel free to remove it or spank my ass


----------



## ghostfreak

160mg Propranolol SR
120mg Fexofenadine 
900mg Pregabalin 

Also a lovely hot chocolate as the rain and wind are really picking up here. Nice and cosy.


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Yeah they are wicked, fucking hot sexy ass fucking bastard Brian lol, make up and black hair and shit, gawd
> 
> And no I didn't forget my meds my doctor stopped them lol, right I'm sorry that I'm posting this link here and not on the music thread, but we are talking about Placebo here a sec and a Paranormal Attack remix of MEDS that you've probably not heard let alone seen, its like a montage of Brian Molko pictures and video clips mmmmmm and its called Meds so it belongs here, this is a one time only deal and I'm loosing the plot so feel free to remove it or spank my ass


Placebo rock.


----------



## schizopath

Some Coffee with cigs 

Its - 23 outside


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Enough to numb myself
Few benzos
Alcohol
Few oxy's
And weed


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Fucking had to do a cold water extraction on 16 x 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol tablets lol I felt like a bloody scientist in a lab, it's quite funny, but it's not fucking funny when I was half expecting my K and Zapain in the post lol, the first chemist didn't even have 8mg co codamol wtaf 

But they had my zopiclone and fortisip drinks which was good


----------



## deficiT

40 mg citalopram
5 mg aripiprazole
400 mg gabapentin
8 mg buprenorphine
Menthol cigarettes
Some coffee

Sorry about my absence DC, but I'm back on now! Gonna do my best to try and catch up on things


----------



## Larimar

40 mg oxy and loving  life ! I have 15- 40mg pills left , hoping to make them last .. so nice to not have to drink that nasty green sludge Kratom for a couple weeks. I get so much done on oxy and it’s a great antidepressant for me !


----------



## sub21lime

This morning,

~60mgs methadone
~couple bowls of meth
~bowl of weed with hash
~2 tsp ashwagandha root powder
~winston black cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

160mg Propranolol SR
50mg Modafinil

Brewing some CBD coffee as I type this.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Semi sweet white wine
opiates
weed
benzo's
muscle relaxants

oh and coffee with a tuna sandwich


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins
Black tea with sugar and milk
Cigs
0.7mg bupre


----------



## ghostfreak

Few vapes too. Nice and warm feeling now.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Still no fucking post so no K or Zapain Co codamol 

So shitty 16 x 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol with cold water extraction 

Few gulps of Fortisip supliment drink and I couldn't finish it, it's worse than the bitter codeine water lol


----------



## Effect

Good morning everybody.

 Over did the clonazolam today.

 My last 48 hours have been insane to fights to people reaching out to me losing my phone and then having it magically show up on my door step later in the night when I'm feeling my lowest despite having small amounts of drugs and money (no stims, but I'd like)
3clonzol bars but I'm going thru it mentally.  I have plenty left but I'm under no illusion that they're going to last forever.

Lastly a 24oz morning beer.  Not mike's or any of my usual shit. Ice beer.

Walking back home.

I hope everyone gets shown love today and if u do quote me


----------



## ions

@Effect Great avatar.


----------



## DGS120

Virginia Slims Menthol 120s


----------



## Effect

ions said:


> @Effect Great avatar.


I've had it since day 1. I might have used mordecai from Regular show for a day here to test how it would appear and I ended up just using him on a different message board and kept Roger. Shit makes me smile man.


----------



## sub21lime

60mgs methadone
Bowl of meth
Couple hits of hash
1 gram phenibut
500mgs magnolia bark extract
Winston Black cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Fuck all, I just heard the postman so I run to the door as I hear him posting a package

Posts it, it's definitely not my K or Zapain, just my leggings I'm going to tie-bleach, when I get bleach, but I still see him stood behind the glass, he's still looking through his pile of letters and parcels, and he posts something else, a letter I'm like "is that it" and stomp off, back to my documentary on "why addicts carry on using" sulking that my drugs ain't arrived


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil

Other usual meds every morning.


----------



## Young n inebriated

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Don't fucking go anywhere near them, they helped really good at first, helped my sleep which was mainly the reason went on them and for anxiety, I put weight on and looked healthy but now I've lost nearly a stone in 2 weeks as I can't eat, mirtazapine is also an appetite stimulant and you crave crabs and can't stop eating Google mirtazapine munchies it's a real thing, not only does it make you crave carbs but it changes the way your body processes them, so even on a diet you'd put on weight I put on loads of weight but it helped my sleep but I did get over 10 stone at one point, I've tried to come off them and take benzos to have a tolerance break from mirtazapine as it poops out on you, but I end up back on them again as its such a good sleeping pill and I get depressed when I stop them but your body gets used to the dose and you take more and more and when you go over 30mg it becomes a stimulating antidepressant, anything below 30mg its sedating, when you first start even half a 15mg pill will knock you out, then you go up and up as your body needs more of it and once you reach 30mg, you go to to doctor who calls an ambulance as its serotonin syndrome
> 
> They stopped my mirtazapine and I've had to wean myself off very fast using benzos and Promethazine self medicating and small doses of mirtazapine that I've got left, but the weight is dropping off me and I look like a fucking junky, yes I take drugs but I'm not a junkie anymore lol, but I look so bad that on more than one occasion they pharmacist has asked if I'm there for a methodone script
> 
> I can't fucking eat, I've no appetite and I'm self medicating alongside trying to come off Mirtazapine which if look up on any groups it says you need to very slowly by a tiny speck a month like 1mg using the water solution method
> 
> Its a mad drug it helps at first then it fucks you right up and you end up with depression when you stop even if you was only put on it for sleep and anxiety like I was, I don't know what to do I'm calling for an appointment over the phone tomorrow, I've been in bed for 2 weeks and it's affecting my fibromyalgia too and I'm not allowed painkillers for that either


Thank you for the very well explained and very detailed response.

I’m definitely going to stay tf away from mirtazapine.

-4 strong cups of coffee
-75mg diphenhydramine 
-400mg cimetidine 
-8mg of alprazolam
-9/10 joints
-nicotine


----------



## jhjhsdi

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Bollox I need to stay off that shit and now you say that lol, why didn't you say this months ago lol?


I swear I did


Young n inebriated said:


> -4 strong cups of coffee
> -75mg diphenhydramine
> -400mg cimetidine
> -8mg of alprazolam
> -9/10 joints
> -nicotine


Dph in the morning with coffee weed and benzos? Been there before haha you're as fucked up as me 
I used to snort dph sometimes alone or mixed with k, fucking hurts tho, not so much is you sniff a small bit of k first and let it soak in though

My morning fix today is yet again just a smoothie 
I never have drugs in the morning anymore :'(


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

jhjhsdi said:


> I swear I did



Probably, my memory is terrible mate lol 



jhjhsdi said:


> I never have drugs in the morning anymore



I do occasionally if my fucking postie actually brings me them, fucking mail is a joke has been for months, but I post something in the afternoon to my sister and a mate the other day, not drugs, nothing as important as that lol, and they get it the next day lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Young n inebriated said:


> I’m definitely going to stay tf away from mirtazapine



Good, don't even get me started on the fucked up nightmares and night anxiety I had, I don't know what was happening, nightmares causing anxiety and making me withdrawal but to groggy and fucked up from so many zopiclone that I couldn't wake up out of the nightmare, I'm to scared to drop down more of a dose after that shit!


----------



## Hylight

Opioid. ah.


----------



## Young n inebriated

I don’t have any food in the house, and I cant drive cuz of my anxiety disorders, so until my girlfriend wakes up, that ain’t an option

Idk how much longer the weed will hold the hunger pains, but it is what it is and I’m very used to fasting anyway

Probably gonna smoke 6-7 more joints
Maybe 3-4 bong rips and probably 2-4 mg more of my alprazolam


----------



## Hylight

Young n inebriated said:


> I don’t have any food in the house, and I cant drive cuz of my anxiety disorders, so until my girlfriend wakes up, that ain’t an option
> 
> Idk how much longer the weed will hold the hunger pains, but it is what it is and I’m very used to fasting anyway
> 
> Probably gonna smoke 6-7 more joints
> Maybe 3-4 bong rips and probably 2-4 mg more of my alprazolam


If you have good water. Water does help _allot. _


----------



## Young n inebriated

Hylight said:


> If you have good water. Water does help _allot. _


I’m already knowing, but thanks for the advice cuz it’s very good advice

and it’s ridiculous how many people don’t know that they should keep their hydration levels in check

they should know if they’re
over hydrated/ dehydrated without needing to guess

Yo be fair I was taught about proper hydration since I was a toddler 

I was forced to drink a lot of water as well as the right ratio of electrolytes/water, cuz my father does construction


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom
coffee
weed

blah

weed completely destroys the kratom "buzz"... what a shame 

edit


Young n inebriated said:


> weed will hold the hunger pains


Damn... weed make me a starvin marvin and i eat like a damn fiend... sad
lol


----------



## schizopath

A cigarette
Coffee


----------



## deficiT

5mg aripiprazole
800mg gabapentin
40mg citalopram
8mg buprenorphine
Morning cigarette + water


----------



## schizopath

deficiT said:


> 800mg gabapentin
> 
> 8mg buprenorphine


This is actually godlike combo. Standards and all


----------



## Coffeeshroom

For me just my holy trinity of

opiates
benzos
alcohol
with some weed in between


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> This is actually godlike combo. Standards and all


It's certainly keeping me going and sane that's for sure.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> This is actually godlike combo. Standards and all


And energy wise? How is that? Or the will to do anything, like not feeling lazy or plain depressed and so on?


----------



## schizopath

Just overall feeling good enough to not feel too good


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> And energy wise? How is that? Or the will to do anything, like not feeling lazy or plain depressed and so on?


It wakes me up and keeps me going. Basically replaces benzos and opiates for me. I've been taking that dose twice a day and I haven't been particularly depressed.


----------



## jhjhsdi

Young n inebriated said:


> and it’s ridiculous how many people don’t know that they should keep their hydration levels in check
> 
> they should know if they’re
> over hydrated/ dehydrated without needing to guess
> 
> Yo be fair I was taught about proper hydration since I was a toddler


Once i found out my step dad wasn't hydrating properly, so i water boarded him


----------



## deficiT

jhjhsdi said:


> Once i found out my step dad wasn't hydrating properly, so i water boarded him


Have you considered a career in the Army?


----------



## jhjhsdi

deficiT said:


> Have you considered a career in the Army?


nah. tbh even if i did my criminal record wouldnt allow i doubt. im too fat and old now anyway haha


----------



## 6am-64-14m

weed is definitely tied to my kratom tolerance. 
imma have to fix this.
got a 10g shot sitting in hot water and fresh spritz of lemon juice and gonna drink the "clear" to ease my poor-me attitude.  
cutting back on the phenibut (on another note gonna order some faa for the hell of it) and havent noticed any real issues iirc
having issues with pregab Rx here, mfs....
slow my roll on the weed... pun ; maybe just smoke at night for sleep and kratom while the sun is up. wont hurt to try i guess but it aint easy for me to not smoke if i have.

i wish i knew one-a-yall round here i could grab a biscuit from.


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre and Coffee


----------



## ghostfreak

Morning all.

Popped 2mg generic Alprazolam and drinking a hot chocolate while I listen to the wind howl and blast outside. Chilling is the word.


----------



## ghostfreak

Brewing up some CBD coffee as we speak.


----------



## schizopath

ghostfreak said:


> Brewing up some CBD coffee as we speak.


Lemme have a taste


----------



## Young n inebriated

Only slept for 5 hours, woke up withdrawing from my Valium with an excruciating headache, and tachycardia, and I always get bad sinus issues when I’m in benzo withdrawal so I snorted 4mg of alprazolam, knowing the very low bio availability, I just needed instant relief. Then I felt normal agin for a bit

3 cups of black coffee
50mg diphenhydramine
14 mg pharma grade alprazolam
15-17 cigarettes
10 cones of high grade indica

probably gonna have another cup of coffee in the very near future, luckily with my tolerance to caffeine, it doesn’t fuck up the benzo high

Just ripped th hell outta my bong


----------



## ghostfreak

schizopath said:


> Lemme have a taste


It’s from a brand called Skull Crusher Coffee here in the UK. Only started doing bigger bags of it recently. 

SC Coffee


----------



## ions

Got up ready to boil some moonshine. I'll be blackout drunk by dinner.


----------



## deficiT

Morning BL ️
40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
800mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Big bowl of Frosted Flakes
Menthol Cigarette
Some coffee

Off to do more programs all day


----------



## DividedPsyche

Ice
Line Of H
Fresh Pack of Marlboro Reds


----------



## Hylight

opioid
dab
water


----------



## Young n inebriated

400mg cimetidine since alprazolam is a TBZD, feeling good. Making sure I sit correctly in case I pass out, especially  considering I’ve already had 14 mg of alp

had some good Mexican food

400mg cimetidine 
2 cups of *strong* coffee
cigarettes 
3 more joints 
4mg alprazolam
Chain smoking some salt nic too


----------



## Young n inebriated

Been chillin on the 18mg of alp

-20mg of omeprazole for potentiation
-25mg diphenhydramine for the synergy 
-2 more standard cups of black coffee
-6mg more of alprazolam 

Feelin great, and I’m with someone, with with the doses I’m on rn, I’m tryna be as safe as I can be


----------



## ions

Moonshine in jars. Some herb soon. It tastes good.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Just the usual, some:
weed
opiates
benzos
alcohol
and rooibos tea


----------



## ghostfreak

Usual scripted meds.

About to make some Yorkshire tea.


----------



## schizopath

A cig
Rooibos tea
0.7mg bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> A cig
> Rooibos tea
> 0.7mg bupre


Rooibos tea, my hero


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
800mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Cup of coffee
Some bottom shelf menthol cigarettes

Good morning  Bluelighters


----------



## Effect

Stressed. Some scumbag beat me for a 50 pack of very quality clonazolam bars. And I'm not trying act like I'm made of clonazolam bars. That was 1/4 of my stash and my connect is out of the state for a while. I know who got me for them though. He will get his.

45mg methadone
24oz hard lemonade
No clonazolam till my stomach starts acting up probably around 4 am tomorrow morning.
Might smoke a small bowl to get some perspective.

Love to all from Boston! Fuck scumbag sneak thieves.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

^^ Have to say that weed helps me a lot with nausea itself.


----------



## schizopath

0.7mg bupre into my main vein.
Also just about to smoke me a cig + black tea brewing up


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Fuck all drugs, I think my K and Zapain must of been confiscated in the post as that's been 9 days now, and fuck I had a fucking horrible K hole yesterday that I was slightly worried about doing K today if it did show up, feel drained and low from that horrendous K hole, like I'm on a comedown from mdma 

Weird how I get a comedown from K the day after sometimes


----------



## Bella Figura

Ket can be pretty draining sometimes, both physically and psychologically. Maybe a break will be good!

Just coffee today, but should be getting some weed tomorrow.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
bowl of fine green (yeah... fuck tryin to not smoke in the AM)
coffee 
cig

fuckin _bored_, cuz


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Ket can be pretty draining sometimes, both physically and psychologically. Maybe a break will be good



Yeah I'm going to try CBD, instead of buying K I'll buy that and see if it makes me feel any better coming off the mirtazapine, it's more expensive but will last longer and actually might help in the long run than a gram that's lasts a few hours


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
800mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Coffee
Maverick Menthols

Another day of programming, another day closer to freedom


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee, just got some amazing smelling weed. Mimosa strain allegedly. Tonight will be good.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

my breakie was
benzos (5mg valium)
alcohol (roughly 100ml vodka)
rooibos tea (two cups so far, one virgin and one not so much )
and H ( but fuck me, the H i got today is fucking strong. loving it. Need so much less then normal)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Bella Figura said:


> Coffee, just got some amazing smelling weed. Mimosa strain allegedly. Tonight will be good.


just did some research on this mimosa strain and it seems to be a good day time smoke then rather a night time smoke, as most report a lot energy and awareness on it plus moodlift and overall confidence and ready to conquer the day. So how did you find it as a night smoke if its more of a day smoke. Just asking out of curiosity and how it made you feel, if you dont mind?


----------



## Bella Figura

oh I haven't smoked it yet man, but will probably do it soon during the day :D


----------



## ghostfreak

10mg Diazepam

Added in 50mg Modafinil. Don’t know why, just felt like it haha. 

Hot chocolate to warm me up as it’s absolutely pouring outside.


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
800mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Coffee
Menthol cigarettes

The usual


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Still running to the letterbox every morning to be disappointed 

Face it girl your drugs have been confiscated by Royal Mail 

So I went and paid money I'd of bought more K with on CBD

So I've had 

CBD
Ibuprofen
Paracetamol


----------



## sub21lime

Scored a bunch of Gabapentin last night. I just absolutely love these things, definitely one of my favs.

Staggered 1800mg gabapentinn
70mg methadone
French vanilla coffee from circle k
American spirit cigarettes
Weed and hash


----------



## schizopath

Rolled me an cig + 0.6mg bupre in da needle + blueberry white tea. Swag


----------



## Rexeh

Good morning BL!   

Just woke up @ 5:30 AM after a quick power nap, time to shower, smoke cigarettes, and drink coffee + energy drinks. After that, I think I will finish the leftovers from the last day/evening/night. :D

 - 2,5 mg of Methadone (Opioid) - oral
 - 10 mg of Oxycodone (Opioid) - intranasal
 - 1 mg of Clonazepam (Benzodiazepine) - oral
 - 5 mg of Dextro-Methamphetamine (Desoxyn / stimulant) - intranasal
 - 20 mg of Methylphenidate (stimulant) - intranasal

After the morning breakfast, it's time to scrape a few baggies of various research chemicals (some 4-CMC (4-Chloromethcathinone) and some 4-FMA (4-Fluoromethamphetamine)) for a quick buzz before picking up my daily meds. 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee just. Waiting to see what the plans are today before I decide what else to take.

Ah well just popped 4mg Clonazepam lol.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

The K and Zapain arrived half opened, the bloke didn't put the postcode on right as he wrote my address on it while on K lol


So the Royal Mail are cool after all, finding out where the package of drugs is heading for and altering my postcode that was half wrote on wrong lol

Had a couple of lines and I'm not sure I want any more, but I'll probably sniff it anyway


----------



## schizopath

Cigs tea and bupre


----------



## ghostfreak

Ah fuck it. 350mg Tramadol short while ago.


----------



## TheInvisibleStoner

Wasn't feeling so good these last days. Some kind of fucked up rebound off whatever the fuck is in these fake bars I think. Or maybe a little phenibut withdrawal.

Feeling pretty chill this morning.

20mg methadone
.5mg xanax
250mg phenibut
200mg l-theanine
A few hits of some good weed.


----------



## ions

dayquil, got something goin' over here.
Coffee
Beer


----------



## schizopath

2 grams of gabapentin and 1mg bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hmmmm
mine was rooibos tea with a shot of vodka
few hits H
5mg valium

Thats it, a lot less then normal. Not that i don't have more to use, i just don't want to and trying to wean myself off the opiates and benzos and alcohol, so i need less and less to function till i can get to the point of changing over to a maintanance dose of each and keep it there and leave alcohol completely with time. Well my goals at least but thats for a whole new thread (maybe)


----------



## sub21lime

This morning so far-

75mgs dxm
300mg l theanine
450mg magnesium glycinate
300mg magnolia bark extract(good stuff feels like a light benzo)
500mg gaba( the supplement not the drug )
1000mg taurine
50mgs vit b6
7000iu vit d3
Winston black cigs

Waiting an hour to take 60-70 mgs methadone and am debating if i want to take phenibut or gabapentin today. Gonna smoke a joint of good weed here soon.


----------



## HeyJoeHaze

My usual morning supps:
1000mg Taurine
1000iu Vitamin D
1000mcg Methyl B-12
5mg Biotin
Black tea


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
800mg Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine
8mg Buprenorphine
Frosted Flakes 
Menthol ciggies


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
Porridge
Cigd
About to drink Black tea


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

2 x 30mg codeine 500mg paracetamol 
CBD 
PG tips tea
Earl Grey tea


----------



## Specified

8mg Alprazolam


----------



## sub21lime

so far-

90mgs dxm
300mgs phenibut
600mgs gabapentin
40mgs morphine (ate it for teeth/gum pain)
70mgs methadone
Winston black cig

Plan on getting a coffee at one of the coffee shops in town here soon.


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
800mg Gabapentin
5mg Aripiprazole
8mg Buprenorphine
Frosted Flakes 
Butter + Toffee Popcorn
Marlboro Menthol Lights
+ coffee


----------



## Young n inebriated

Got 10-11 hours of sleep sadly it took 11mg of Clonazepam, and then I woke up DOWNED 2 cups of strong black coffee cuz of the benzo/antihistamine hangover, I’ve been fasting for 5 hours since I woke up

Starting to withdrawal from my benzos pretty hard, gonna have to take some Clonazepam soon, might take some gabapentin this morning too

about to have another cup of coffee before I eat my benzos/maybe some gabapentin


----------



## Young n inebriated

I decided not to take my Clonazepam until tonight so I am now at

-3more cups of coffee
 -cigs/vaping
-50mg dph
-12.5mg of lorazepam
-600mg gabapentin, the synergism has got me really disassociated and very comfortable  now I’m watching Rick and Morty in bed with my girl.

absolutely feelin great, especially after the 10 or 11 hours of sleep I got


----------



## deficiT

Young n inebriated said:


> I decided not to take my Clonazepam until tonight so I am now at
> 
> -3more cups of coffee
> -cigs/vaping
> -50mg dph
> -12.5mg of lorazepam
> -600mg gabapentin, the synergism has got me really disassociated and very comfortable  now I’m watching Rick and Morty in bed with my girl.
> 
> absolutely feelin great, especially after the 10 or 11 hours of sleep I got


Nice lol rick and morty is funny. And got damn that's a boatload of lorazepam haha no wonder you haven't taken any klonopin yet


----------



## schizopath

Some vitamins
Coffee
Cigs
1mg ksalol


----------



## Nightraver

Some gorilla  glue weed in a bucket/gravity bong 
It’s fuckin class 
160mg oxy in my usual roa 
2400mg Gabapentin imbibed orally 
Large pot of tea  on the hob 
Smoking a hand rolled cigarette while waiting on it simmering 
Thinking about hitting another 80 ox
But not till Iv had my morning tea 
Have a great Saturday morning Blue World 
Stay safe 
Peace out 
Nightraver


----------



## ghostfreak

Good morning everyone!

900mg Pregabalin just taken and just deciding what else to spread through the day. CBD coffee up next, yum!


----------



## schizopath

Few cigs
Tasty black tea
1mg of bupre


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

CBD
PG tips tea


----------



## ghostfreak

Hot chocolate 
30mg Diazepam


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3 saltines
1.5g phenibut hcl (faa is stored as it seems just like more phenibut to me)
2cups coffee
couple bowls of wood
couple cigs

spoon of peanutbutter (man I love that stuff)


----------



## Effect

45mg methadone
1 clonazolam bar (2-3mg?)
Coffee and breakfast sandwich
Breakfast shake (take advantage of times I actually feel hungry)

Drank a ton yesterday. Prob will have a couple watching football and playing xbox later. Cold up here in Grater Boston.

I have to replace my ebt and licence again man. I need to stop leaving stuff on my lap in cars. Like I have 24$ and no access to any of my money without photo ID. Hopefully tomorrow I'm feeling good and will not be an anxious mess and go get a new ebt card and order a new license online today with a visa gift card.


----------



## Young n inebriated

deficiT said:


> Nice lol rick and morty is funny. And got damn that's a boatload of lorazepam haha no wonder you haven't taken any klonopin yet


Yeah it was lol, I almost chocked on them because of there higher solubility compared to most benzos, and I only had .5mgs so I had to swallow 25 at one time with a sprite, safe to say mistakes were made there

They got stuck to the back of my throat and I refused to throw them up, and just downed the sprite 

The thing is I only take those doses of lorazepam for the slight hallucinogenic/deliriant affects
but they’re just so interesting, I can’t help wanting to experiment with it especially when mixed with high or even low doses of diphenhydramine and weed


----------



## Young n inebriated

So far

-2 cups of coffee
-3mg Clonazepam
-cigs
-3 flavored cones

probably gonna add another 2mg before I peak, probably gonna smoke a lotta weed today, and definitely having more of my delicious *black coffee *


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole 
800mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Cinnamon Toast Crunch
Nature Valley Almond + Caramel Chocolate Bars


----------



## Young n inebriated

deficiT said:


> 40mg Citalopram
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 800mg Gabapentin
> 8mg Buprenorphine
> Cinnamon Toast Crunch
> Nature Valley Almond + Caramel Chocolate Bars


Nature Valley Almond + Caramel Chocolate Bars sounds amazing rn


----------



## deficiT

Young n inebriated said:


> Nature Valley Almond + Caramel Chocolate Bars sounds amazing rn


Hell yeah, they are my favorite things to munch for breakfast!


----------



## Young n inebriated

deficiT said:


> Hell yeah, they are my favorite things to munch for breakfast!


It’s funny because i’m so used to fasting in the morning that I don’t normally want anything to eat for a good while

but that with my beloved black coffee sounds like Midazolam to my ears


----------



## trogere

1 small Red Bull without sugar
5mg of CBD


----------



## ghostfreak

160mg SR Propranolol
120mg Fexofenadine
20mg Omeprazole

Edit: Forgot to add in 50mg Modafinil. 

Exciting lol.


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Black tea
600mg ibuprofein
1mg bupre
Vitamins


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

CBD
PG tips tea 
Zapain


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
1600mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Cinnamon Toast Crunch + Nature Valley Bars
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## ions

Coffee 
onto Labatt Bluelight


----------



## schizopath

Black tea
Cigs
1.2mg bupre


----------



## ghostfreak

Hot Choc with those tiny marshmallows 
30mg Diaz
Usual scripted meds


----------



## 4meSM

Wish I could stay in bed all day but I have some work to do. I'm trying to convince myself to leave it for tomorrow even though it should be done today... I'm just too tired I've been hitting the snooze button since 9am and it's currently past 1pm   
I think I'm gonna take the last 20-30mg of meth I have.


----------



## dus_aster

Most of my scripted meds (citalopram 40mg, bupropion 300mg XR), have been skipping the morning gabapentin because I was using 4x my daily dose recently to deal with an awful breakup. Missing that gabby goodness.

Slight quetiapine hangover (that is, could barely stay awake during class), addressed with coffee (a rare treat) and excessive amounts of nicotine 

Biggest drug order I've ever placed arrives in 6 days, just counting down the day-...no, counting down the hour-... NO, counting down the MINUTES, YO
Which is sad
Probably time to dust off the old CBT toolkit


----------



## Pillhead111

I’m always reading on here how all you guys are taking high doses of gabapentin and staggering the doses over time. I’ve never had enough gabapentin to try this but it seems like the majority of people who post here are doing this. What does it feel like when you do this and what would you compare the feeling to?


----------



## sub21lime

70mgs methadone
Pipe bowl of meth
Joint of good weed
Roll your own cigs


----------



## Rexeh

Just woke up and dosed the following:

 - 5 mg of Dexosyn (Dextro-MethAmphetamine) - intranasal
 - 20 mg of Oxycodone - intranasal
 - 2.5 mg of Methadone - oral
 - 1 mg of Clonazepam - oral
 - 100 mg of 4-FMA (4-FluoroMethAmphetamine) - intranasal

and of course the usual coffee + energy drink + cigarettes (rolling tobacco) + a few tokes of an Orange Bud spliff.  

Good morning Bluelight!  


  --  Peace o/


----------



## ghostfreak

Just coffee this morning. Woke up and my stomach was killing me, had to take some Omeprazole for the acid and it’s still not right now.


----------



## sub21lime

40mg methadone
400mg l theanine
200mg niacin,2 grams vit c and 10000iu vit d3
2 joints of weed and winston black cigs
Smoked 2 hits of meth


----------



## deficiT

Pillhead111 said:


> I’m always reading on here how all you guys are taking high doses of gabapentin and staggering the doses over time. I’ve never had enough gabapentin to try this but it seems like the majority of people who post here are doing this. What does it feel like when you do this and what would you compare the feeling to?


It's comparable to a light benzo feeling with some stimulation. Tolerance builds up pretty fast though.


----------



## Yoshi394

Long time lurker, first post.
Morning routine:
60mg duloxetine
50mg Vyvanse
2mg buprenorphine (insufflated)
Dark roast coffee with or without milk
75mg dph
440mg naproxen
Marlboro smooth cigarettes


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hmmm depends but got out of bed and only had

20mg oxy
50ml brandy

thats it
my body is still full of benzos and gabapentinoids so don't think i need any ( will explain in the night fix thread)


----------



## schizopath

Morning shroom

Vitamins
Cigs 
Rooibos tea 
1mg bupre


----------



## sub21lime

Im pretty excited cus on tuesday i got my phenibut, l-theanine,phenylethylamine(pea),hordenine,magnolia bark extract,gaba,taurine,some vitamins and 2 forms of magnesium. Oh and my 2 week supply of methadone.

70mg methadone
2000mg phenibut
200mg l theanine
100mg caffiene
250mg hordenine
1000mg phenylethylamine
1000mg magnolia bark extract
Bowl of weed and roll your own cigs

Man this stack really rocks my world. Especially when i throw in some amphetamines.

This is my first time throwing l-theanine/caffiene into this stack and am excited to see how it'll effect my buzz.


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
1600mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
50mg Hydroxyzine
Super Ginseng Complex
Cinnamon Toast Crunch + Nature Valley Bars
Monster Energy Drinks


----------



## Hylight

Monster sugar free, haven't popped the top YET. 
I think I dabbed this morning and fell back to sleep. Or maybe it was an opioid opioid chip. 

edit: no just a dab (he hee)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well seeing as its friday and weekend.
it started off like this

400mg gabapentin
few hits H
100ml vodka 
a glass wine 

Yeah that's it. Now waiting on my tea 
Roughly 08:00 here


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
Vitamins 
Cigs
Blasting lil peep


----------



## Rexeh

Good morning BL 

 - 2.5 mg of Methadone - oral
 - 2 mg of Clonazepam - oral
 - 25 mg of Promethazine - oral
 - 25 mg of Amitriptyline - oral
 - 10 mg of Zuclopentixol - oral
 - 25 mg of 4Fluoro-MethylPhenidate - intranasal
 - 30 mg of O-DesMethylTramadol - oral
 - Coffee & energy drink (cafeine / taurine / ginseng / B vitamins / L-Carnitine / L-Tyrosine) - oral
 - Cigarettes (Rolling tobacco) - smoked
 - 2000 mg of Vitamin C - oral
 - 2 teaspoons of Yerba Maté - infusion

time to pick my Benzodiazepine of the weekend, I might go with either Diclazepam (2.5 mg pellets), Etizolam (1 mg pellets), or Flualprazolam (1 mg pellets)... hmmm... 

Anyways, off to get me some energy drinks and food, damn you lockdown and curfew... 


  --  Peace o/


----------



## dus_aster

Good mooooorning, BL-

Getting over gabapentin withdrawal the past two nights; very little sleep, no comfort meds for miles, RLS out the whazoo.
Hence- shit be boring! Still:

-40mg citalopram
-300mg bupropion
-40mg pantoprazole
-three bowls of good, kind bud, while I catch up on some Crooked Media podcasts
-nicotine (20mg/ml via Aspire vape)
-bagels, bitch, baaagellllsssssss, the good kind; shit fucks me up for the five minutes I'm scarfing them down.
-coffee, half-caff


----------



## sub21lime

80mg methadone
300mg relora
300mg holy basil extract 
300mg magnesium glycinate
500mg gaba ( the supplement )
1000mg taurine
200mg L-theanine
100mg caffeine 
2000mg vit c, 10000iu vit d3, 125mg niacin, 25mg vit b6
Smoked half gram of weed and roll your own cigs

Im feeling surprisingly euphoric off this stack today.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
Cigs 
Vitamins 
Coffee


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

10mg addy
Cannabis
H2O
Caloric fuel


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hmmm, seeing as it's still weekend, im having fun

1 bag of H so far
10mg valium
200ml brandy
few sigs
rooibos tea
800mg gabapentin


----------



## devilsgospel

20PrivacyIsOurRight21 said:


> 10mg addy
> Cannabis
> H2O
> Caloric fuel



Keeping it simple, I like it

OT: having a nice beginning to my 1 day weekend with half a bottle of addy 20s, a few 2mg alprazolam, etizolam, opium tea, a bottle of whiskey, and the finest legal cannabis and cannabis accessories my fucking icebox of a state has to offer

Smoked a fat joint with my lovely lady while I had a cup of said tea with some lavender in it for taste and calming aid, on top of a little bit of everything else mentioned over the past few hours just because I can, spoiler alert I'm high drugs are great


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

DontDoDrugsKids❤


----------



## deficiT

40mg Citalopram
5mg Aripiprazole
1600mg Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine
8mg Buprenorphine
Cinnamon Toast Crunch 
Menthol Cigs
Ginseng
Monster Energy


----------



## sub21lime

60mg methadone
1800mg phenibut
225mg hordenine
1000mg phenylethylamine
400mg L-theanine
200mg caffeine 
600mg relora
600mg mag glycinate
1000mg gaba ( supp )
1000mg taurine
300mg holy basil extract
1000mg magnolia bark extract
3000mg vitamin c, 20mg vitamin b6
Joint of weed and roll your own cigs


----------



## Specified

coffeeeee


----------



## Specified

i agree  privacy is our right but poor old me the dog doesn't have privacy cos of the cammeras lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning fix, hmmm

a few hits H as i woke with 100ml brandy
and just did two lines of Khat.
3mg bromazepam too

Feeling very energetic


----------



## schizopath

Shiat. Some vitamins, cigs and coffee this morning. Had to drive in the coffee maker. Waiting on some bupre.


----------



## kaosisallwesee

200mg of codeine. I've been up all night with horrendous back and leg pain, after waiting for my GP to sort my DHC repeat out all weekend. So I caved and went and got a bottle of sugar free codeine linctus. The taste is so nostalgic, literally does nothing for my pain though.
0.5g of some below average OG kush.
Half a litre of Redbull.

I wish I still had some Zopiclone, insomnia is killing me. I've ordered some Cyclizine from a well know high street pharmacy after my doctor recommended it when they ended my zopiclone. They wouldn't add it to my script though... Which I found odd.
I'm hoping to fuck that my DHC turns up today. I feel horrible not being able to play with my daughter how I normally do.
EDIT:
Both DHC and Cyclizine arrived  Pain free for first time in days. Funny that 200mg of codeine does nothing but 60mg of DHC works a treat, and my doctor was adamant they were equal


----------



## ghostfreak

Vanilla Latte
Usual meds in morning
Noid vape after my vape just suddenly wouldn't fire but fine now.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.25g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
bowl of monster cookies 





a cig


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

2F


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

What's that shit lol?


----------



## 20PrivacyIsOurRight21

2F-DCK. More functional analog of Ketamine.


----------



## Specified

20PrivacyIsOurRight21 said:


> 2F-DCK. More functional analog of Ketamine.


I'm not fuckin' around with RC's anymore.


----------



## deficiT

20PrivacyIsOurRight21 said:


> 2F-DCK. More functional analog of Ketamine.


Man I actually love that stuff.


----------



## Specified

coffeeee


----------



## Specified

deficiT said:


> Man I actually love that stuff.


Who knows what it does to you long term though.


----------



## deficiT

Specified said:


> Who knows what it does to you long term though.


Probably the same thing as regular ketamine honestly.


----------



## Specified

deficiT said:


> Probably the same thing as regular ketamine honestly.


bladder problems ahhh listen to me who am I to say....prob just cos I've had seizures the past year and nurologist can't pin where they came from.


----------



## deficiT

Specified said:


> bladder problems ahhh listen to me who am I to say....prob just cos I've had seizures the past year and nurologist can't pin where they came from.


Yeah bladder problems from chronic use... I had some issues using disso analogues heavily with the bladder, luckily they went away after quitting. 

Damn sorry to hear about your seizures


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Today I'm going to try and replace my usual 2 x 120mg of DHC with some edibles and see what my pain levels are like. Im getting tired of being on opioids 24/7. I know it's not a massive amount of them, but DHC seems to hit me extremely well. Even just 90mg has me at the opioid equivalent of a ++. Compared to my previous codeine script, where I'd end up over using heavily and needing closer to 300mg to get the same level of both high and analgesia. For the first time in my 12 years of prescribed opioids I'm not over using my script and running out early! It's nice to not fear withdrawal 

So, ~450mg of THC in the form of a bit of caramel shortbread and a teaspoon of infused coconut spread. Just starting to feel it.
And a half gram joint of some purple stardawg


----------



## ghostfreak

Morning all!

just coffee and my usual meds this morning.

Nothing too exciting after yesterday’s madness lol (wobbling about, partner freaking out as she’s quite anti-drugs and then falling asleep in a slow we watch lol).


----------



## schizopath

300mg gaba
1.4mg bupre 
1mg ksalol 
Coffee and cigs 

Gonna be vibing the day and So some cleaning around the House


----------



## deficiT

The usual psych meds,
8mg buprenorphine
1600mg gabapentin

Went and took my car to the shop and then went to group, gonna do an AA meeting later this evening


----------



## Specified

coffeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning

Well for now its only:
1 cup of coffee ( strong coffee )
10mg Diazepam
6mg Bromazepam
2mg Subutex
Happy Thursday for those still waiting or enjoying it, not sure if anyone is ahead of time of me but just in that case happy Thursday to you too to come.


----------



## thelung

Today my morning fix was 85mg methadone oral concentrate. 

My afternoon fix was the first dose of the Moderna Coronavirus vaccine...no side effects!


----------



## schizopath

Cigs
Vitamins
White tea (coffee soon)
1mg bupre


----------



## Ganjcat

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> My last tramadol
> 2 Co codamol
> 2 x 50mg cbd sweets
> Tea
> 
> Woke up with such bad anxiety, how when I took nitrazapam at about 2am


Respect gotta enjoy the subtleties


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
Usual meds I take every morning.

Looking into getting a CBD spray (specifically AccessCBD brand) to help with headaches/migraines.


----------



## 4meSM

Kratom and 500mg of phenibut


----------



## Bella Figura

Time for a spliff


----------



## schizopath

Few sips of energy drink (vanilla flavor)
Cigarette
Some vitamins
1mg bupre

Might go sleep some more


----------



## ghostfreak

Hot chocolate and those mini marshmallows in it. 
1mg Alp. 
Usual meds every morning (including allergy stuff).

Roll on the Tramadol later.


----------



## Specified

coffeeee


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee soon hopefully when I get a minute to myself.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Just took some Ephenidine for breakfast and im about to make myself some eggs and Ramen next which is gonna actually be super delcious and I need something nice and filling.

Already swirling heavy on BOD, DOC, DMT and 4-AcO-DMT... yes its been one of those evenings guy's you all know me well I am in my moment right now and loving it throughly to be quite frank


----------



## sub21lime

80mgs methadone
Half pint of fireball cinnamon whiskey
3 cups coffee
500mg L-theanine
250mg phenibut
Marb black cigs

1000mg niacin
2000mg vitamin c
Vitamin b complex


----------



## sub21lime

So far this morning-

60mg methadone
50mg hydroxyzine
3 grams ashwagandha root powder
Weed with hash on top
Seneca cigs

A buddy of mine come by last night and kicked me down some meth. Will definitely smoke some before i take off for the day.


----------



## ghostfreak

Lazy Sunday blend coffee. 
Usual morning meds. 

Woke up in a bad mood so that was great lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3 saltines
1.25g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
2 bowls of berry white
coupla cigs

cold as hell outside
tryin ta find a purpose....

wishing well to all yall mfs


----------



## AutoTripper

500 ug LSD, 300 of that plugged. Weed vaporization, edibles, 75 grams Kava overnight, lots Etizolam. Black Coffee to stay awake.

CBD oil.

Definitely feeling really wired on acid.


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Vitamins
Cigs
Bout 1mg bupre


----------



## Ganjcat

About 0.4 gear saved it from last night got nothing left now though


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee after a particularity stressful morning. Actually need to get some more soon.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

morning blue world

breakie; 06:30ish
2mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
5mg nitrazepam
400mg gabapentin
few bong hits swazi
100ml whiskey

ita now 15:38 and have added the following in the last 9 hours

2400mg gabapentin
400ml vodka ( yeah i got some vodka today )
1mg alzam
6mg bromazepam
2mg subutex ( dived in 2 sessions ) railed..
half a joint harley quinn and 3 bong hits white rhino

Feeling on top of the world, whoop whoop


----------



## marley is good

weed 
coffee


----------



## schizopath

Some Vitamins 
Cigs
Maybe a milligram of bupre 
Just brewing some Coffee


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD spray (35mg in two sprays)
Hot Chocolate
Usual meds


----------



## Ganjcat

Bella Figura said:


> Time for a spliff


Hopefully I might be scoring some budda in a sec :D


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Woke up at 04:47ish after a 19 hr sleep broken but slept mostly though those 19 hrs 
anyhow breakie was

5mg Valium
400mg Gabapentin
500mcg Subutex
Rooibos Tea
3 Bong hits of White Rhino + another 3 hits of Swazi


----------



## schizopath

Some Vitamins 
Cigarette
Brewing Coffee 
Milligram of bupre


----------



## ghostfreak

Brewed up some nice ‘lazy Sunday’ coffee, lovely and mellow. 
Usual morning meds. 
2 sprays (around 35mg) of CBD.


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

For my babalas

10mg valium
100ml vodka
500mcg subutex for now
few bong hits of some blueberry won last night in a pool comp
Few sips of mageu smooth strawberry flavour


----------



## Specified

fat line of mxe left over good time


----------



## schizopath

Bupre Vitamins and cigs


----------



## Specified

5-htp


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
50mg Modafinil 
CBD spray
Usual morning meds too


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Nothing, not had anything other than cups of tea for quite a while now, let's see if I can get past payday without wasting money on crap drugs, the K is absolutely shit right now I'm not buying that, probably due to lockdown and because I've not bought any drugs I actually just went and bought shopping and it's a couple of days before paypay and I still had money haha, that hardly ever happens


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Nothing, not had anything other than cups of tea for quite a while now, let's see if I can get past payday without wasting money on crap drugs, the K is absolutely shit right now I'm not buying that, probably due to lockdown and because I've not bought any drugs I actually just went and bought shopping and it's a couple of days before paypay and I still had money haha, that hardly ever happens


Trying my best to make it to pay day without buying anything lol. 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Young n inebriated

400mg cimetidine
CBD oil SL 
7 cups of black coffee 
10mg alprazolam
16 joints of some top shelf 
Cigs  

im about to add 3-4 more 2mg school busses, and another cup of really strong black coffee

I had no sleep cuz of my insomnia, but the coffee and weed and benzos are making it a lot more comfortable


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Young n inebriated said:


> I had no sleep cuz of my insomnia



I think it's all the strong coffee lol


----------



## axe battler

So lately 85lm done and 1-2mg clonaz and or 10-30 Diaz with lotsa black coffee


----------



## axe battler

SirTophamHat said:


> For the purpose of the thread I'm holding about 12oz coffee , 800mg diazepam, and about 6g of excellent pot.





Young n inebriated said:


> 400mg cimetidine
> CBD oil SL
> 7 cups of black coffee
> 10mg alprazolam
> 16 joints of some top shelf
> Cigs
> 
> im about to add 3-4 more 2mg school busses, and another cup of really strong black coffee
> 
> I had no sleep cuz of my insomnia, but the coffee and weed and benzos are making it a lot more comfortable


Wow that's a lot of aplrazolam my good friend


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins
Vigs
Coffee
Xanax


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

2 coldsore tablets, acyclovir lol I seem to get a coldsore when stressed, how does my lip know, is this the thanks I get for trying to be good stopping drugs for a while and eating healthy hmmmm


----------



## ghostfreak

600mg Pregabalin 
Can of Pepsi Max
60mg Baclofen (rest of what I had)
Few sprays of CBD

It’s snowing like a blizzard here at the mo so couped up inside with a good film.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee (Italian roast apparently)
Usual morning meds


----------



## schizopath

Lil bit of amph to start the day. Should get bupre in few hours


----------



## 4meSM

Just 3.4g of green malay for now. Gonna take some phenibut.

Ok just took 0.5g of phenibut. 
I still haven't found my sweet spot, I have taken up to 1.5g before but I'm not even sure if it was better than a smaller dose.


----------



## Young n inebriated

axe battler said:


> axe battler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a lot of aplrazolam my good friend
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I indulge pretty heavily, about every 1-2   weeks, and I only splurge for 2 days max. But I always have someone w me (mainly my girl), and I explain to them what to do if I’m not waking up n shit. That being said, to be safe. I also take CBD, vitamin C, and an aspirin or two every time. Just tryna deal with my habits, and stay as safe safe as possible. I’ve been a lot more focused, and, bein careful on my doses and all my potentiation methods. As far as The stimulation affects from all the *STROG BLACK COFFEE ️*drinking 4-10 cups a day keeps my heart better pretty strong and tolerant then it would be for most. 1-cuz I only drink purely black tar, absolutely no sugar. Sorry for the long post, I’m fadin on a good amount of alp rn, plus my anxiety disorders make me so much more euphoric and susceptible the the affects. Particularly the short term memory and mania affect it can have
Click to expand...


----------



## Young n inebriated

Only got 4 hours of sleep so I said “fuck it” I chain smoked like 5 cigs smoked a cone and had one 7.5 oz Dr Peppers, and 2 16 oz of all natural vitamin B based  monsterenergy drinks.

Too many Marlboro lights
nic
CBD oil SL- a moderately high dose for potentiation and the synergetic properties

Lots of alp-9 2mg (prescription grade) yellow school busses 

Also I smoked some legal highly potent indica, bout 10/12 king sized  cones and a bong decent bong rip


----------



## Young n inebriated

Feelin damnnnn good, gon have another Dr Pepper and smoke another come, then take another rip  and just vibe out 

luckily/ horribly my innate tolerance to GABA is gon keep me from falling asleep

Not to mention my tolerance to weed 
Just gon listen to music and serf BL

I hope everyone is gonna have a good day, and I’ll manifest you some luck


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hmmm this morning after waking i had

10mg Diazepam
.5mg alzam
cup of coffee with a shot whiskey
1mg subutex

Been of the H for a while now and getting my shit down to maintenance level use or trying


----------



## Bella Figura

Snorted some heroin. fack.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Snorted some heroin



When the ketamine is so crap you decide to start on the snack eh, fucksake man, have you done it before yeah? I was an addict 17-21 but not done it since, not sure if want to do stuff that's about now, you don't know what is in it, although once I hit up brick dust, knowing it looks like brick dust but just incase there was heroin in it I injected it, some wanker sold me it, I'd skipped the train back home, it took hours, I was in pain my knees hurt so much, my knees used to be first to hurt, like knives being twisted in the knee caps, then I begged up enouh cash which took ages them went to buy and got ripped off


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> When the ketamine is so crap you decide to start on the snack eh, fucksake man


lol that's pretty spot on tbh - and yeah I've done it quite a bit over the years, didn't get loads so I'll be alright.

omg & ouch @ brick dust, a friend of mine bought an ounce of it once thinking it was gear 

how'd you sleep with the valerian CBD etc?

with regards to not knowing what's in Heroin, yeah I wouldn't feel great about buying off total strangers but we don't have the same fent problem here in the UK. whenever I get a new batch I always start with snorting a matchhead size bump and waiting 15mins just in case. also been using the same people for a year or so now so it's always the same.


----------



## schizopath

Coffee and black tea
Couple puffs of nicotine
Vitamins
1mg bupre


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
CBD


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> omg & ouch @ brick dust, a friend of mine bought an ounce of it once thinking it was gear



See it looks like gear lol



Bella Figura said:


> how'd you sleep with the valerian CBD etc?



I had to take more valerian, then when it kicked in my heart went fast as I'd had CBD and pukka tea which has herbs and valerian in it too, and a quarter less mirtazapine so 3 quarters of 7.5mg, all release serotonin so that's probably whyy heart went fast it did on CBD and mirtazapine last time I had CBD lol,

I'm doing 3 quarters till Friday then going down to a half if I can, I just want off mirtazapine now, just want CBD and herbs, then just herbs if I can as CBD expensive, oh and the Zomorph I accidently ordered 10 x 10mg earlier oops, but I got shit going on right now, might have to move and stuff so fuck it, they're slow release though, apparently there's a cola trick, or chew them up, any idea how to get slow release into instant release?

Only had Zomorph twice and didn't know it was slow release and just swallowed them and thought they are shit! But apparently they was shit because they was slow release


----------



## Bella Figura

Never come across Zomorph myself, but I think they're the capsules with the balls in them right?





If so maybe open it up, then crush the beads and either swallow or plug. I don't know any other tips really, the only time I've had morphine orally was MST 100mg pills which are totally different, I'd suck the pill coating off then just chew them and swallow and that worked well for me. So yeah I'd open it up and then crush it if it's like the picture.

Do you remember what dose you tried when it was shit?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Never come across Zomorph myself, but I think they're the capsules with the balls in them right?



I don't know, I just know they are capsules and 10mg, I'll find out if and when they arrive I always worry till they get here lol

But yes chewing them up will probably be better than putting them in cola and drinking it lol, I snorted oxys, I don't think crushing these up and snorting works though, I don't snort other pills but Oxys work sniffed, only had them 10 days though, can't find anymore, only Zomorph about now 




Bella Figura said:


> Do you remember what dose you tried when it was shit?



No, both times someone just gave me them, I'm not even completely sure they was Zomorph but I think they was, all he had to say was want a morphine pill and I'm like "YES"

Fucksake once an addict always an addict eh lol


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah I've never heard anything good about snorting morphine, I think the best bang for your buck would be rectal cause the oral bio-availability is like 30% for morphine and I think even less for snorting. Not the same as Oxys sadly.

I almost bought the 10mg Zomorph too and they looked like the picture I posted, so probably will be when you get them.

100mg orally used to get me quite nicely high, I had a tolerance at the time too, so if you're not using opiates atm, maybe 50mg would be good to try? Or just go wild and take 'em all  (without any other downers!)


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> 100mg orally used to get me quite nicely high, I had a tolerance at the time too, so if you're not using opiates atm, maybe 50mg would be good to try? Or just go wild and take 'em all  (without any other downers!)



Yeah 40mg oxy got me gouched out, well scrap that made me fall asleep sat up first time lol, but codeine I took 18 x 30mg and all they did was make me insanely inchy scratched my skin off, had to go boots for itching cream it was so bad, what a crappy drug that is for me, oramorph I did 100mg strait away but got a headache and was sleepy, but not nice sleepy, took to much I think, but I was used to 6 x 50mg tramadol, seem to have a bit of a tolerance to opioids from being an on heroin even though not touched that in 19 years or so

I was going to try 20mg Zomorph as don't want to be knocked out, I want to gouch out though, and not waste them as only have 10, but the again if I don't feel anything on 20mg thats a waste too lol


----------



## Bella Figura

I'm sure you'll feel SOMETHING from 20mg, especially if you crush or chew but you won't be near to gouching on that low a dose. But I guess it is better to start low rather than necking them all.

I saw this tip on how to increase bio-availability just now I've never heard of it before, from: https://drugs.tripsit.me/morphine

"NOTE: Chitosan (A linear polysaccharide that helps absorb drugs better) increases the insufflated bioavailabilty to around 60%. Ratio used was 1.3 grams : 6.7 grams (Morphine:Chitosan) Use with caution."


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> NOTE: Chitosan (A linear polysaccharide that helps absorb drugs better) increases the insufflated bioavailabilty to around 60%. Ratio used was 1.3 grams : 6.7 grams (Morphine:Chitosan) Use with caution



Oooooh interesting, not sure if anywhere will sell it in Lockdown, seen you can get it at Holland and Barratt, but it's a fiver lol


----------



## Bella Figura

lol supplements are always so expensive.

Well not to make you jealous, but I'm lightly gouching myself at the moment!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Well not to make you jealous, but I'm lightly gouching myself at the moment



You been topping up since breakfast lol? 

Dammit I'm all fidgity and playing with my hair as always I had to have a few drops of CBD but of course it didn't do anything lol, can't remember the last time I gouched, I didn't really gouch on gear either, not that I remember, it was either just having enough to not withdraw or giro day and buying so much I'd fall asleep, it's all or nothing with me lol

And yes when supplements cost half the price of the drugs you want to mix them with its a piss take I could of just bought more Zomorph instead lol


----------



## Bella Figura

lol exactly, that Chitosan is probably not worth it then.

And yeah just snorting little bits throughout the day, guess it's catching up with me now. Had a look in the mirror and I look high as fuck. Would love something sweet like a Coke or something, the only time I've ever got a sweet tooth is when I'm high on opiates, otherwise I can easily pass on chocolate or ice cream and stuff like that.

I've heard some people say that CBD relaxes them if they take a little more than what the packaging recommends. But I've also heard that can give you a dodgy stomach too.

So CBD makes you feel stimulated? or restless?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> the only time I've ever got a sweet tooth is when I'm high on opiates



Mate it's a thing you know, smack heads love sweets lol, I used to eat a whole bag of tangfastics a day and my sons dad used to eat a jar of nuttella with a spoon lol



Bella Figura said:


> So CBD makes you feel stimulated? or restless?



No that's just me lol, I can't stop playing with my hair, I need to tie it back and stuff or I just mess about with it, like agitation, probably my anxiety disorder though, and I can't take to much CBD it's to expensive as I got decent stuff, so other than herbal tea and valerian I've not got anything, I do have food, I'll go eat instead of taking drugs lol


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Mate it's a thing you know, smack heads love sweets lol, I used to eat a whole bag of tangfastics a day and my sons dad used to eat a jar of nuttella with a spoon lol
> 
> 
> 
> No that's just me lol, I can't stop playing with my hair, I need to tie it back and stuff or I just mess about with it, like agitation, probably my anxiety disorder though, and I can't take to much CBD it's to expensive as I got decent stuff, so other than herbal tea and valerian I've not got anything, I do have food, I'll go eat instead of taking drugs lol


Oh right lol, when my anxiety was at it's worst I had pretty bad trichotillomania, i.e. could not stop pulling my hair out 

Yeah you should eat food instead! I was feeling like shit yesterday and didn't know why, as soon as I ate dinner, drank some water, I felt really good  I always underestimate how much nutrition can affect my mood.

So yeah I should probably resist the urge to go to Tescos and buy tubs of ice cream


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Oh right lol, when my anxiety was at it's worst I had pretty bad trichotillomania, i.e. could not stop pulling my hair out



My dad used yo do it yo his eyebrows, hopefully I don't start doing that to my hair 




Bella Figura said:


> So yeah I should probably resist the urge to go to Tescos and buy tubs of ice cream



How funny, I've just sat down with a rainbow ice cream cone, like a cornetto but tescos own 4 for a quid and yummy


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> My dad used yo do it yo his eyebrows, hopefully I don't start doing that to my hair


It used to be pretty embarrassing when I was living with housemates and my hair would just be all over the living room floor because I would sit there and pull it out for hours every night whilst watching TV with them. Then you start getting bald patches on your head...

Eyelashes, eyebrows, literally anywhere (besides my asshole really) that there's hair I'd end up pulling it out because I got some satisfying feeling of releasing tension. There were times where I just have to sit on my hands because it feels like they have a life of their own and I have no control over them...or I'd do it to my beard and then have to shave it off completely because there's some random bare patch that makes no sense. I believe it's tied into OCD category of mental illness started when I started puberty I think.

And damn you now I'm jealous of your ice cream 

Anyway I think we've proper derailed this thread lol I'll cut it out. I've just been nodding out since my last post.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

150mg pregabalin
2 cups coffee gonna have anotha
6g kratom (2 doses) bout to have some mo
many puffs of weed gonna puff some mo

ham and egg sammiches 2


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> There were times where I just have to sit on my hands because it feels like they have a life of their own and I have no control over them



Yeah it's this, they have a life of their own, I don't know I'm doing it then before long I'm raking my hair, and when it's knotty I'm dragging my fingers through it, and pulling at it tearing it, but I don't pull it out, fucksake I'm not surprised it's so dry on the ends, I littrally just thought I need handcuffs as my hands won't stop playing in my hair



Bella Figura said:


> or I'd do it to my beard



The question about if you are you a man or woman has been answered lol unless you're a bearded lady lol



Bella Figura said:


> Anyway I think we've proper derailed this thread lol I'll cut it out



Yeah we have, I'll stop it now too, sorry everyone we been chatting shit and I'm not even high I just chat shit hahaha


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning blue world

had the following upon waking after 6 this morning

few bong hits
1mg subutex
15mg valium
50ml vodka (with cranberry juice, my new favourite)

Here is to a new day, happy mid weekend or so we call it


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Paracetamol and ibuprofen and tea, maybe few drops of CBD if my anxiety don't fade soon

Anxiety to be expected as that's 2 night of a slight drop in mirtazapine now, and I definitely felt that last drop night, I dreamt I was clucking from heroin, tried scoring in my dream, what's up with the heroin dreams woke up and needed to force myself out of bed to make tea, I felt quite rough, like I was actually clucking off gear


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD
Ibuprofen
Propranolol
Fexofenadine


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Went to the kitchen to put kettle on and get paracetamol and ibuprofen and the post arrived, with 10 x 10mg Zomorph I ordered only yesterday afternoon so I just had 30mg crushed up, half snorted half ate

Not sure if that will make to SR into IR but I heard it does


----------



## schizopath

Morning

Cigarette
Black Coffee
Vitamins
1.2 mg bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

hmmm my morning fix was

benzos
alcohol
subutex
weed

does the job to get the day started or going. Especially as i  need to go to the bank now and wait in long queues and deal with incompetent people that shouldn't even be having there job but anyway. Most properly gonna have some more alzam before i go


----------



## ghostfreak

Ibuprofen so far for a bad headache I woke up with. That’s the reason I’m on the 160mg Propranolol SR every morning but they’re doing bugger all at the moment.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

40mg Zomorph crushed up into powder as its SR and I want IR

PG tips tea


----------



## konee

just napped 2hrs
 now 
20mg D-amp 
1mg clonazepam
150mg codeine
weed
and nicotine


----------



## ghostfreak

Hot Chocolate 
6mg eszopiclone (branded Zune Star)
Usual morning meds
CBD spray


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins 
Cigarette
1.2mg bupre 

Tryna make this bupre Last


----------



## axe battler

Actually the cola trick is the best. Leave the pills in the cola overnight and this essentially acts like a stomach, leaching out all your goodies. Drink and enjoy! Be safe


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

axe battler said:


> Actually the cola trick is the best. Leave the pills in the cola overnight and this essentially acts like a stomach, leaching out all your goodies. Drink and enjoy! Be safe



I've ate them all yesterday and day before lol, I only had 10 but thanks


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Had the following for breakie

1mg subutex
10mg valium
0.5mg Alzam
400mg gabapentin ( haven't used any in awhile so hopefully the break worked )
50ml vodka
few bong hits.
Dbl expresso

Feeling good and energetic. Ready for the day.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I ache aw man I ache so much and only have half a vallie and tiny bit of cbd, paracetamol and ibuprofen 

Nothing good today like I've had for past 3 days, now I must not order more vallies, hello anxiety not seen you in a few days


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins
Cigarette
Coffee
1mg bupre yay


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

My friend nieghbour just gave me almost a whole box of Zapain, I asked for 2 pills so I can take a load of shelves down as I have a million screws to unscrew by hand and she says she has boxes so I said cool I'll have a strip please and she then gives me 90 x 30mg codeine/500mg paracetamol Zapain lol

I'm trying to be a good girl lol, but strange I had done a while ago that lasted 2 weeks and didn't abuse them, and when they ran out I didn't withdrawal


----------



## sub21lime

60mg methadone
800mg Aniracetam
200mg oxiracetam
33mg noopept
100mg cdp choline
400mg Centrophenoxine
16mg vinpocetine
200mg huperzine a
2 joints of weed with hash oil rubbed onto em
Cigs
Monster Java drink


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD spray
Coffee

Boring Sunday.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just no for the nightmares no no, I had CBD in middle of night, does that count as morning lol, it was 4am so yeah so far I've had CBD to try and help my sleep anxiety and I might have Zapain (co codamol 30/500) if my body carrys on being alll stuff and sore, I feel I'm in another fibromyalgia flare up, fucksake I just got over one, so overdone it as wasn't in much pain and now I'm aching


----------



## ghostfreak

Added in 2x1mg Alprazolam (generic)

Needed something for this morning. Next up some yummy coffee. Trying to hold off buying more CBD coffee as it can be quite expensive for a 240g ground bag.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Trying to hold off buying more CBD coffee


Don't that defeat the purpose of CBD lol? It's meant to help anxiety and stuff but if you add it to coffee that's stimulating? 

I saw valerian lattee and it was to help you sleep but it's coffee I don't understand the reasoning lol and expensive so not bought it to test it


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Don't that defeat the purpose of CBD lol? It's meant to help anxiety and stuff but if you add it to coffee that's stimulating?
> 
> I saw valerian lattee and it was to help you sleep but it's coffee I don't understand the reasoning lol and expensive so not bought it to test it


Also costs £25 for a 240g bag lol. 

I thought it worked well, 30mg CBD per cup.


----------



## ghostfreak

Just usual meds and spray of CBD. 

May add in Tramadol later but will see where today takes me.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> thought it worked well, 30mg CBD per cup


That's not much I ate a bag of cbd chocolates that was 20mg each chocolate and didn't help my sleep and treats too that was 50mg a sweet, very yummy they all was though, might buy more just because of how nice those chocolates was, had cbd drinks and water too lol, water probably only had a trace of cbd though


----------



## Ganjcat

Methadone quite early today for me just having my cereal and getting ready for the day


----------



## schizopath

Bupre cigs and coffee


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Some random person sent me a message saying his CBD is cheaper and just as good as the top quality stuff I buy and as I wanted to start vaping cbd as got gave a vape, I dud have a lovely pod vaping system but I quit vaping my 0.3 nicotine at start of pandemic as was scared vaping damages lungs so threw it away, and used to vape cbd years ago but gave that vape away too as cbd liquid was to expensive, any way I think I'm vaping cbd from when post arrived I also had Zapain 

It took so long to go on here as been so busy, its crazy but it's all go here since my last mirtazapine drop I'm wired

Will send off a bit of this cbd liquid to wedinos if I can get a form printed


----------



## Larimar

20 mg oxy 
A couple grams green Kratom 
Cup of coffee 
Feeling nice


----------



## sub21lime

110mg methadone
800mg aniracetam
30mg noopept 
400mg alcar 
100mg cdp choline
Joint of weed and camel cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I tried not to have Zapain (30mg codeine 500mg paracetamol) and used hot water bottle and tens machine for my aches and stiffness, but I was in a bit of a mood from the cutting down on meds I think, so thought fuck it, only took 2 though didn't CWE a few lol

And CBD vape, well it's meant to be like Inl mentioned yesterday on here, the print shop ain't answering the phone so I can't ask if they open, so they're probably not, want to get it tested as the bloke already lied said it 50 PG 50 VG I liked 70/30 as liked mostly vegetable glycerine liquids when I vaped before, then I read the teeny tiny writing on the bottles using a torch on my phone as its that small and it said its 70% PG, I'm not surprised it's giving me a sore throat


----------



## 6am-64-14m

.5g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
weed


----------



## ghostfreak

Had zero this morning. Was it in a bit of rush and next thing it was 4pm lol.


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD
Usual morning meds.

Pregabalin day yay!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

CBD vape, is it meant to make you hyper and clamping your jaw lol, it's differnt to the good oil I know is legit that I use when I can afford it lol, but haw clamping etc could be the mirtazapine drop 

Also 2 x Zapain


----------



## ghostfreak

600mg just now. 

Coffee.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> 600mg just now



Oh what lol? Pregabalin


----------



## deficiT

Mountain Dew energy drink and 8mg buprenorphine


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Oh what lol? Pregabalin


Oops yes Pregabalin! Sorry about that lol.


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil and it’s kicked in nicely.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World
started of with some coffee with a shot of vodka
500mcg subutex ( roughly ), scale broke so not sure
10mg diazepam
half a joint of blueberry ( first thing insight lol )
120mg pseudoephedrine (just an experiment to see if it keeps me aware and awake)


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD spray
Usual meds
Coffee (was hot choc but changed mind lol)

Waiting on post so it’ll be a morning of ‘is that him? No, no calm. What about now?? No just someone wearing a red coat lol’.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

1 Zapain that's it I'm in so much pain so stiff, fuck it having another and some Earl Grey 

Somethings up with my brain typing tjjngno one wihelp me I'm not on drugs quite the opposite please someone read my post from last night before I call 111


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> 1 Zapain that's it I'm in so much pain so stiff, fuck it having another and some Earl Grey
> 
> Somethings up with my brain typing tjjngno one wihelp me I'm not on drugs quite the opposite please someone read my post from last night before I call 111


Hope everything's ok! Read your post from last night, is your typing any better?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Hope everything's ok! Read your post from last night, is your typing any better?



Fucking strangest thing happened I took another Zapain which is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and yeah much not quite right but loads better, wtaf 

Still want to know how to do voice email though I'll ask Google but it didn't know last night so why would it now lol


----------



## sugar.clothing

“I’m going to let you in on a little secret: Every day, once a day, give yourself a present. Don’t plan it, don’t wait for it, just let it happen. It could be a new shirt in a men’s store, a cat nap in your office chair, or two cups of good, hot, black coffee.”


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom
coffee
weed


----------



## sub21lime

600mg magnesium glycinate 
60mg methadone
50mg vitamin b6
1000mg niacin
10mg noopept
50mg cdp choline
50mcg huperzine a 
Couple hits of strong hash and cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Zapain and tea, I feel like crap again, it's either withdrawal or coronavirus, just like I feel every time I come off somethink, aerrrghh it's coronavirus, then takes a pill or two oh no wait I feel alright now


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

rooibos tea with a shot vodka
1mg subutex
10mg valium
75mg pregabalin
Few bong hits

time to make real breakfast lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Usual meds
6mg eszopiclone (need to go back to sleep)


----------



## schizopath

Bupre with coffee and cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Usual morning meds (Propranolol, Fexofenadine)
Coffee

Bit boring but waiting on the post so hopefully something arrives soon (seems I’m always waiting on post lol).


----------



## Coffeeshroom

lol im pretty drunk or well on my way. gonna smoke a J now and go do some shopping, with cold drink bottle of "medicine"  . Also had some benzos and gabapentin thoughout the morning. feeling super. plus all work is done and i can just let go, again....


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I am trying to be good, snapped a Zapain in half and just had that, they're fucking hard to snap, had to bite it, now the other half is calling my name lol, but took the first half hours ago so that's still good for me recently with the Zapains


----------



## dus_aster

I'm pretty hard-up for fun things right now; as such looks like brekkie is: 

-40mg citalopram (daily Rx)
-300mg XR bupropion (daily Rx) 
-200mg pregabalin 

Or... nope, fuck it, throwing 30mg 3-MeO-PCE into the mix too, because, uh. Because! It's been weeks leave me alone
But which RoA today... oral, plugged, insf., vaped... hm.


----------



## schizopath

Coffee cigs and bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

um just the normal

cannabis
benzos
alcohol
subutex

Just relaxed but ready for the day


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD few sprays 
Usual morning stuff 
Coffee can wait till later, away back to bed lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Half a Zapain and I'm going to take more because I'm painting and my fibromyalgia is telling me off, I'm on day one of no antidepressants aaarrrggh scary shit, no sleeping medication, AAARRGHH dam lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Half a Zapain and I'm going to take more because I'm painting and my fibromyalgia is telling me off, I'm on day one of no antidepressants aaarrrggh scary shit, no sleeping medication, AAARRGHH dam lol


Hope today is all good for you @Fairy of the Flowers !


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Thanks @ghostfreak it's all a bit crazy right now but hopefully it will all sort itself out, how are you?


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Thanks @ghostfreak it's all a bit crazy right now but hopefully it will all sort itself out, how are you?


I’m doing well thanks, trying to stay calm in this lockdown but there’s only so many things you can do.


----------



## dus_aster

40mg citalopram
250mg pregabalin
100mg 3-FPM Hcl. (vaporized)
~few bowls cannabis sativa
Nicotine (vape, 25mg/ml)

Taking some time today to sit down with the guitar and continue sitting until I noodle my way into something new - trying to force self to remember to record, remember to record, remember to record!

Lovely new puppy to take care of recently but I've got the beautiful shitty little bastard in his kennel for a couple hours 
(Can someone come and pick me up and stick me in a v large padded box to nap for a couple hours? That sounds nice. Dog sounds nice.)


----------



## schizopath

Coffee cigarette and bupre


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

My morning breakie was

2 joints
1mg subutex
100ml vodka
6mg bromazepam
0.5mg alzam
400mg Gabapentin

And some coffee and left over cottage pie


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3 saltines
1.25g phenibut hcl
3g kratom
coffee
weed
cig (damn looking forward to omitting this one day soon)


----------



## dus_aster

40mg citalopram
300mg XR bupropion
Twitter
Bowl of 70% kief
120mg 3-FPM (vaporized)
3 Shots Canadian Club Rye (update: 6)
Nicotine (vaporized)

Worked on unpacking (...in the literal sense) some of the stuff I relocated to my family's place post-breakup/post-leaving my home of many years; why do I own so many fucKING BOOKS
SO MANY
WHY
HUNDREDS AND HUNDREDS
AND SUCH A HIGH PROPORTION ARE HARD COVER


----------



## Young n inebriated

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I think it's all the strong coffee lol


What can I say, I’m addicted to caffeine asf


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I had 2 Zapain as I feel meh, the mirtazapine has left my system then, or almost completely gone 

Green tea no normal tea today, can't have milk I'm not bloody happy about that, not ate since yesterday at midday and can't eat till fuck knows when, had to self since Tuesday, I'm ready to fucking loose my mind, oh now hospital to go to this afternoon if they don't sedate me I'm going to be REALLY FUCKING ANGRY


----------



## ghostfreak

Gonna brew up some coffee soon and maybe pop a few Alprazolam. Waiting to get some Tramadol hopefully today so maybe that instead.


----------



## Young n inebriated

McDonald’s, and you already know as per usual roughly 2 1/2 pots of that goood ole dirty bean water, and a little over half a gallon of water.

cigs/nicotine
14mg alprazolam
4-5 bong hits
3 cones
6 hours after alp, I ate 20mg hydrocodone
50mg dph
1 Excedrin

feeling itchy and fantastic, plus I just got a new Roku 50 inch flatscreen last night, I’m still very pleased abou that 

Also please don’t warn me of the dangers of mixing them. Not to sound rude, I just already know the dangers, and I’ve always been hyper aware of my body, my heart rate, blood pressure complexion, histamine affects etc. etc.

mainly because of my slight hypochondria and extreme OCD


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Had my sedative and it didn't work as was midazolam which I've never had but because of my benzo tolerance even though hardly ever do them, it didn't work, it was IV too, I wanted fent with it, not had that well one a patch stuck on and a bit chewed up but I thought it was crap, wanted IV fent and midazolam haha! I was told that's what I'd get the other say, but I don't think they gave me it after I showed them where all my good viens are, who knows that apart from ex addicts, I didn't feel drousy or wozzy like they said I'd feel, the gas and air was fun, didn't get like that on it before when I had it, I asked the bloke who was doing the embarrassing procedure why a young fit bloke wants to this for a job, then being wheeled out the theater room I was telling the nurse how yummy he was, gawd! Maybe it did work along with gas and air eh, I just didn't feel it like I thought


----------



## Young n inebriated

fasting since last night, only slept bout an hour

SL CBD
12.5mg promethazine
20mg narco
Cigs/nicotine

Getting real hungry probably going to eat some fast food within the next few hours


rn I’m just watching a comedy special and itching but sure ain’t bitching  specially considering I have no physical tolerance to opioids


----------



## marley is good

brolic = cool


----------



## dus_aster

Nursing a nasty hangover after drinking most of a bottle of rye yesterday (sans proper hydration),,, nothing fun in the stash to make me comfy beyond them usual, but I'm grateful for what I got!

400mg THC (oral; Phoenix Tears)
40mg Citalopram
900mg Gabapentin
Few litres of water
12x 8 gram* nitrous oxide chargers
2x chocolate banana walnut muffins
2x pieces sourdough toast with butter

*Unboxed some new nos chargers last night from a budget brand; discovered to my dismay that they are only 25-50% the potency (subjectively) of the top couple brands :-( 

Done class for the day, set up the PS4 and TV- excited to play some video games for the first time in WEEKS
Fallout 4, maybe? Go do some imaginary drugs? We'll see.


----------



## axe battler

Fallout 4 is a gooood game to lose yourself in. .
OT 60mg methadone 
About  30 mg dxm
10mg diazepam

THEN IT'S FRIDAY!!
SO I had amother 200mg meff, 200mg pregabs. Couple of Beeerz and £60 crack  .(shame)


----------



## sub21lime

This morning

2.5 grams Phenibut F.A.A (sublingual)
70mg   Methadone
Joint of weed and cigs


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

axe battler said:


> THEN IT'S FRIDAY!!
> SO I had amother 200mg meff, 200mg pregabs. Couple of Beeerz and £60 crack .(shame)


Payday is it lol?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Gawd I feel like shite I'm trying not yo have Zapain and keep changing my vape liquid between cbd and nicotine, not had nicotine on a year and this CBD ain't doing what it should but I bought the vapes and liquid now and don't want to waste money but its shit, it don't taste nice like my pod vaping system I used to have and its making me on edge and bite my own hair


----------



## deficiT

Monster energy 
Menthol ciggies
8mg buprenorphine
+ Psych meds


----------



## sub21lime

80mg methadone
Smoked a few hits of meth
Joint of good weed
200mg l-theanine 
600mg ashwagandha extract ksm-66
5000mg vit-c
Humm kombucha zero


----------



## dus_aster

Woke up unsure what day it was, who I was, where I was?? PCE dreams still flitting 'round me head. Eyes hurt. What do you mean sleep on stimulant dissociatives isn't quality sleep?

Rolled over in bed (impressed and a little disappointed to have made it back), squished various battery powered devices left over from the night before; headphones tangle around ankles. Grey light coming in the window.

Definitely overdid it last night; mouth sore, lips glued together, eyelids puffy, the occasional bolt of echoing, reverberating pleasure thrilling down my spine as my body gets back to Earth. It's all fun and games until you're like "why not an extra 20mg 3-methoxyeticyclidine up the ass", and boof bing bang bong bob's your uncle ratatat cat i am trying to earnestly explain to my Pops how I don't "do" gravity in March

SO fuck I'm definitely still high on some part of last night's cocktail. What to do today... I'll be a good boy, I guess. Kratom isn't due until Monday. Coffers are empty. Can't seem to find any lovely thighs to wrap around my head/someone to sit on my face. Boo. I miss pussy. Fuck Covid. My brain hurts. I want the vaccine.

-40mg Citalopram
-However many 300mg Gabapentin I can get my grubby mitts on (the bottle is just out of reach but I'm pretty sure there's two or three in there: come out with your hands up, fellas, you G Men are Cooked) 
-At least a Litre of Water
-a Single Tylenol 1 covered in crumbs
I can see it thru the heat register next to the bed if I crane my neck just so: I'm gonna cronch that bitch up like a milk bone (that's gotta be what, 1mg morphine equiv.? Heady times, my friends, heady times) 

-Some breakfast sausage with maple syrup 
-300mg XR Bupropion
-Nicotine (tobacco flavoured 40mg/ml, I can already tell today's a pisser)
-220mg Naproxen 
-some puppy kisses to be wholesome 
-. . . alas no more drugs for moimoi


----------



## sub21lime

This Morning~

3000mg phenibut
60mg methadone
400mg l-theanine
1200mg ashwagandha extract ksm-66
1500mg niacin
Half a joint of good weed and cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

Went back to bed around 8am and took a 3mg eszopiclone which did nothing and couldn’t get to sleep then.


----------



## Young n inebriated

5 cups of strong coffee, thankfully my girl brought me some McDonald 

800mg Ibuprofen
81mg aspirin 
2 cones of some top shelf indica 
Cigs/nicotine 
4mg alp SL
8mg alp orally, swallowed down with sprite for the carbonation affect on metabolism 

now I’m just on my Xbox playing Ark smoking Marlboro lights


----------



## dus_aster

Oof, woke up with a real bugger of a hangover. Rolled around in misery for a few hours before throwing on some clothes and drag-assing to the pharmacy to score some T1s and DXM. Lovely day, though... nice to get some fresh air. Been fasting in prep for the codeine. Ran a quick CWE, settled the stomach with some baking soda- just dosed up, waiting for the kick:

240mg Codeine
75mg DXM
450mg Caffeine
3 Shots of Rye
40mg Citalopram
Nicotine (vaped, 25mg/ml)
3 Bowls AAA+ Cannabis Indica
Texted my ex earlier... broke up two months and six days ago after six years together. Fucking sucks. Sucks, sucks, sucks. Ended very abruptly. Still getting over the trauma. Good to communicate a little, even if it hurts.

DRUG COMPLAINT:
I shouldn't complain, I know America fam can't even get T1s without Rx, but f u c k Canada's OTC codeine preparations suck bad dick. Tylenol 1s have a 2:1 caffeine/codeine ratio; really kills it, unless you have a big caff tolerance or coadmin. GABAergics. You get about 10min of feeling lovely before the caffeine hits and overwhelms the codeine.
Mersyndol is even worse... 5/8mg doxylamine/codeine. Doxylamine is more tolerable in overdose than diphenhydramine, but push it over 50mg and it starts feeling gnarly (harder to counteract than caffeine, too).

Really just fucking ruins it. Forces me to booze more, too, since I don't have a caff tolly. So hats off, feds, way to cut down on drug abuse.
What I wouldn't do to be able to order plain codeine+paracetamol from across the pond/the land down under....... sigh. Used to go to the trouble of recrystallizing the caffeine out of the CWE, back when you could buy AC&Cs (aspirin, codeine, caffeine). CANNOT for the life of me manage to make the process work with Tylenol... that aspirin solubility (or lack thereof) was a dream to work with.

EDIT grump grump grump I feel v caffeinated but basically sober; I miss hard opes.


----------



## sub21lime

Just picked up my 2 week prescription of methadone (49 of the 40mg waffers) and a bag of speed. Funny thing is, meth is really not my thing or my drug of choice. But I recently moved to a city where the shit is everywhere. I can't walk through a park without someone trying to sell me a bag. So the availability of it has me doing it more than ever.

Anyways this morning so far~

70mg methadone
Currently smoking a bowl of meth
Cigs


----------



## dus_aster

sub21lime said:


> Funny thing is, meth is really not my thing or my drug of choice. But I recently moved to a city where the shit is everywhere. I can't walk through a park without someone trying to sell me a bag. So the availability of it has me doing it more than ever.


I hear that T___T 
I first started doing meth after moving to Van BC on the wc and discovering that I would literally just fucking FIND IT ON THE GROUND periodically 
---

Woke up, hungover after finishing around a mickey of rye last night, still groggy from 75mg quetiapine. Stumbled into a suit, took a mosey down to the post office to pick up some overdue kratom; home now, hangover sweats, cooling off naked on the patio. About to dose:

40mg citalopram
One 5.5%AbV cheap local lager
One Shot of rye
Few Bowls of high-grade indica
Few Pieces of kava-orange chocolate 
15g red-vein kratom
25mg/ml nic salt vape juice 
200mg THC (orally)

Feeling a tad run-down, got a hot date with a frozen pizza (it's not Delivery, it's Delirium), going to sit my ass down and space into Fallout until I feel well enough to take the dog for a walk. Not a bad day? I fucking miss street drugs, but yeah, shaping up to be not a bad day.


----------



## Hylight

Redbull


----------



## Higherfocus420

Lines of heroin mixed with a bit of cocaine ketamine and xrushed up extacy pill call them rockstar lines


----------



## sub21lime

dus_aster said:


> I would literally just fucking FIND IT ON THE GROUND periodically


Lol same here. I've lived in this city since last December and have found the stuff 3 times now. The other day I found a 5-10 dollar shard on the side walk in no bag, just by itself on the side walk!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Vaping nicotine my favourite truth or pear flavour, the cbd I actually wanted the vape for is in the draw unused for days now lol, as it wasn't doing what I wanted and wasn't as tasty as this vape liquid, still on Zapain not took any yet today, only 22 left out of 90 but not abused them took 2-4 a day, but not done K in weeks, maybe a couple of months, lost count and no mirtazapine for a week, I've thrown in a few other opioid pills though, naughty me but what can I say

If cbd was cheaper I'd be on that and because I can't afford it, I'm on fucking opioids again, I stopped K, stopped benzos and stop antidepressants and even sleeping pills and back on opioids 

They really help my fibromyalgia, my anxiety and my mood though, I've decorated a whole room and have a new hobbie


----------



## ghostfreak

Dropped my French press yesterday (luckily it was only a cheap one) so using an Aeropress until I order another soon. Think it's this new med making me so tired and zonked out in the morning (Pizotifen).

Oh yeah so coffee was my morning fix haha.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Dropped my French press yesterday



Eh, what? What's that for lol?


----------



## Bella Figura

^Making fancy coffee. 

Fuck all for me today.


----------



## ghostfreak

Bella Figura said:


> ^Making fancy coffee.
> 
> Fuck all for me today.


Yes fancy coffee


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Coffee, Vitamins and Methadone -☆-80mgs-☆-


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil early this morning around 8am. Woke up in a fog and this was the only thing that helped.


----------



## sub21lime

70mg methadone
250mg phenibut f.a.a. sublingual
400mg l-theanine
1200mg ashwagandha extract ksm-66
Smoked 4-5 hits of potent meth
Cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD spray
Hot chocolate


----------



## TripSitterNZ

10 mg instant ritalin already feeling it within 3 minutes


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

PG tips tea
Nicotine vape 

*wipes nose* clucky from no codeine, yet, really must get a handle on this, well 2 strips of ten Zapain left, be good now Fairy, taper down you can do this, AGAIN!


----------



## ghostfreak

Golden syrup porridge yum
50mg Modafinil


----------



## ControlDaddy

ghostfreak said:


> Dropped my French press yesterday (luckily it was only a cheap one) so using an Aeropress until I order another soon. Think it's this new med making me so tired and zonked out in the morning (Pizotifen).
> 
> Oh yeah so coffee was my morning fix haha.


I think the coffee from the aeropress>French press, you don’t think so?

1/2 Italian sub, coffee w/ whole milk, a dram of vodka and no druuuuuuugs.


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> I think the coffee from the aeropress>French press, you don’t think so?
> 
> 1/2 Italian sub, coffee w/ whole milk, a dram of vodka and no druuuuuuugs.


Oh yeah def, just like both  also have a V60 but no gooseneck kettle but easily done with a normal kettle anyway.


----------



## marley is good

drug$ = L.I.F.E.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

weed (of course)
kratom
coffee

work


----------



## ControlDaddy

ghostfreak said:


> Oh yeah def, just like both  also have a V60 but no gooseneck kettle but easily done with a normal kettle anyway.


V60 is a pour over? I wasn't hip enough by then, your generation was taking over coffee when those became the thing to make you coffee bestest with. IME you cannot beat a Hario syphon for making coffee packed with ZOMG 13 fatty acids and bursting with smiley faced emojis. Plus with those you can easily set your house on fire. Ideal for tweakers set on mixing caffeine in with the sharbage we call meth these days.


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> V60 is a pour over? I wasn't hip enough by then, your generation was taking over coffee when those became the thing to make you coffee bestest with. IME you cannot beat a Hario syphon for making coffee packed with ZOMG 13 fatty acids and bursting with smiley faced emojis. Plus with those you can easily set your house on fire. Ideal for tweakers set on mixing caffeine in with the sharbage we call meth these days.


Wouldn’t call myself hip haha


----------



## dus_aster

Whew, long stim-y night. Suns up now (as am I, still). Sore from masturbating for a few hours in an uncomfy position, lying in bed, gathering my wits to go do drugs on the deck/balcony

-40mg Citalopram
-A few bowls of good quality indica
-180mg THC oil
-2x 300mg Gabapentin
-15g red vein kratom
-25mg/ml nic salts
-Pod Save the World, a foreign policy podcast that makes me feel safe (ironic given the subject matter but  )
-1L of cold water
-some more kava chews (STILL can't tell if effects are placebo... good quality kava 100% works for me, but idk about "mouth lozenge candy chew thing" grade kava.
-a hot shower maybe, with a decaf cappuccino and a chocolate croissant


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well woke up with anger fueled by rage and agitation that got extinguised by benzos, alcohol and opiates.
feeling better now


----------



## ControlDaddy

Just methamp recovery supplements, a glass of whole milk, a glass of oj, and three cube steaks with soy sauce and black pepper.

Trying to go back to sleep. Passed out while sitting on a meditation cushion which is unusual. Usually I meditate lying in my side, and I usually hit a trance state if I can’t sleep, or hit the trance state and realize I am finally read to sleep. I can’t even fall asleep laying on my back, let alone sitting straight up.



ghostfreak said:


> 50mg Modafinil


What are you shouting for with Modafinil, ghost? Is it working?


dus_aster said:


> -Pod Save the World, a foreign policy podcast that makes me feel safe (ironic given the subject matter but  )


I’d probably like this too. I find the oddest shit very soothing. Is it on Spotify cuz I don’t see it there, where did you find it?


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> Well woke up with anger fueled by rage and agitation that got extinguised by benzos, alcohol and opiates.
> feeling better now


Jesus mate, what happened to cause all that mess?


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> Just methamp recovery supplements, a glass of whole milk, a glass of oj, and three cube steaks with soy sauce and black pepper.
> 
> Trying to go back to sleep. Passed out while sitting on a meditation cushion which is unusual. Usually I meditate lying in my side, and I usually hit a trance state if I can’t sleep, or hit the trance state and realize I am finally read to sleep. I can’t even fall asleep laying on my back, let alone sitting straight up.
> 
> 
> What are you shouting for with Modafinil, ghost? Is it working?
> 
> I’d probably like this too. I find the oddest shit very soothing. Is it on Spotify cuz I don’t see it there, where did you find it?


Yeah always find Modafinil in lower doses works well for me instead of 200mg and upwards.


----------



## ghostfreak

Haven’t got up yet, lying in bed watching Peppa Pig  send help lol.

Coffee is on the list first.


----------



## ControlDaddy

ghostfreak said:


> Haven’t got up yet, lying in bed watching Peppa Pig  send help lol.


I checked it out for about three minutes. You do need help ghost, unless you are watching yay with a kid.

What is the Modafinil for though? Do you get a nice high? Treating narcolepsy, something else?


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> I checked it out for about three minutes. You do need help ghost, unless you are watching yay with a kid.
> 
> What is the Modafinil for though? Do you get a nice high? Treating narcolepsy, something else?


Watching it with my 2 year old lol.

Not really a nice high but I get nice focus from it and wakes me up when I’m groggy or can’t get coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ControlDaddy said:


> Jesus mate, what happened to cause all that mess?


one word.. female.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Aw shit I didn’t even think about female ghostfreaks existing or not. Well then I can tell you a lot of what I have learned through the years that might apply. Goes like this:

Bitches be crazy!

hee hee - CD


----------



## 6am-64-14m

a few saltines

kratom
weed

workin on coffee
dropping 7.5mg oxy
going out for a cig

whatcha got?

hope the day (or night) brings many smiles to all


----------



## ControlDaddy

woke up with a feeling like starving, breath stinking’ head hurting

wtf it’s been only an hour

a piss and a brushing and some breakfast and back to bed

400 mg ibuprofen
3 eggs
2 potato bread toasting with butter
A 
Cuppa Earl Grey


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
1mg ksalol iv 
1mg ksalol eaten
1mg bupre iv


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I had 2 x Zapain as my back and shoulders are so painful and vaping nicotine as I drink tea

Not had much Zapain recently, one or two a day, not many left so going easy and only having if really need them


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BluE WorLd

Hmm, after a crappy nights sleep, as my supply of benzos magically disappeared yesterday, i only had a few left for the morning, but yeah fuck it. They will get what they deserve.. anyhow breakie was

Few bong hits ( some awesome skuif i got yesterday, some greenhouse that seems to be a hybrid and more sativa dominant plus a awesome sweet smell and taste )
.5mg subs (still have loads but seeing just how much i need but can feel it is barely just breaking through but im feeling strong not to use more )
10mg valium ( my last one )
400mg gabapentin ( my last one )
150ml vodka.

Enough to keep me sane until i can go to the pharmacy just now and stock up again.


----------



## kaosisallwesee

60mg of morphine 
A fat joint of stardawg
Before today I'd been opioid free for 5 days but the pain was too bad last night so I caved and called a mate for some help. I really want to stop taking opioids but I have these shitty health conditions that make life suck without them..


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Hmm, after a crappy nights sleep, as my supply of benzos magically disappeared yesterday



You ate them while high and forgot, it happens with benzos lol 


Coffeeshroom said:


> Enough to keep me sane until i can go to the pharmacy just now and stock up again



Git lol, still can't get over going into a pharmacy for benzos, that shit is mad!


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> 150ml vodka


Lightweight. JK! I don't even know what a ml of alcohol is. I only measure my drinks by the pint.


kaosisallwesee said:


> A fat joint of stardawg


One of my favorite strains for getting a little bit done but mostly mellowing. I like crocheting while watching silly movies. One I even watched Pineapple Express while smoking Stardawg. Sacrilegious, I know.

I did correct that when I found some PE at a dispensary, which was quite good. I took the day off like a good stoner boy, blazed up and put in the DVD disk. Took me six hours to watch that movie, I was so ripped.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> You ate them while high and forgot, it happens with benzos lol
> 
> 
> Git lol, still can't get over going into a pharmacy for benzos, that shit is mad!


Nah my friend stole over 40 odd bromazepam, 4 halcion and 6 alzam. Lol i wish i was the one that took them but i had a sober day so i know it got pinched.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ControlDaddy said:


> Lightweight. JK! I don't even know what a ml of alcohol is. I only measure my drinks by the pint.


Yeah in South africa we work with mililitres or litres as fluid measurements, A normal bottle is 750ml and i use a speed pourer that measures 25ml at a time which is a shot or so its called here. So if you going out and ask for a single vodka and mix its 25ml of vodka and your mix. I drink dbl everytime which is 50ml. so basicly i had 3 dbl vodkas but more since last post


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yeah in South africa we work with mililitres or litres as fluid measurements, A normal bottle is 750ml and i use a speed pourer that measures 25ml at a time which is a shot or so its called here. So if you going out and ask for a single vodka and mix its 25ml of vodka and your mix. I drink dbl everytime which is 50ml. so basicly i had 3 dbl vodkas but more since last post


I find fingers to be useful and consistent (given the same glass) even when toasted for measuring out stuff to guzzle down.

What kinda vodka do you like? I like other liquors probably better, but vodka is very hard to detect compared to all the others.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@ControlDaddy I've always been a Smirnoff 1818 man. Yeah i use to do the finger thing too but after you a bit wasted fingers become a hand lol. I just use the tot measuring pourer to make sure i keep a decent count on my consumption as im trying to cut back.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> @ControlDaddy I've always been a Smirnoff 1818 man. Yeah i use to do the finger thing too but after you a bit wasted fingers become a hand lol. I just use the tot measuring pourer to make sure i keep a decent count on my consumption as im trying to cut back.


Aint that the truth. You doin' better than me @Coffeeshroom.

I am having two more fingers. This is Dutchcraft brand vodka and its good for the price. Svedka is a better value. I like Belvedere when I have dollar bill dollar bill y'all. Also high end are Absolut, Ciroc, and the handmade one by Tom, or something, I forget. I think Skyy, Grey Goose, and Beluga aren't worth the prices they charge for them, they are overrated. I also think potato juice is potato juice in the end.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Nah my friend stole over 40 odd bromazepam, 4 halcion and 6 alzam



You need better friends Shroomie


----------



## ghostfreak

Gonna have some coffee and maybe 2x 30/500 co-codamol - haven’t made my mind up yet what’s on today’s menu lol.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> You need better friends Shroomie


freakin tell me about it


----------



## 6am-64-14m

a few saltines
kratom
phenibut hcl
weed
cig

bout to have my coffee after bustin heads with modstick


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

After an awesome nights sleep with the help of a few benzos and weed lol of course but breakie was

.5mg subutex
5mg diazepam
.25mg alzam
3 Bong Hits
cup of coffee with a shot of vodka (25ml)

Yeah that's it, now to make something to eat actually lol.


----------



## Zephyn

just enjoyed 1000mg of ketamine over the course of 8 hours. was supremely relaxing, nice to have some racemetic ket honestly


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Zephyn said:


> just enjoyed 1000mg of ketamine over the course of 8 hours. was supremely relaxing, nice to have some racemetic ket honestly



I'm jelous but what can I say, I'm making my son proud by not doing any

I bloody ache though, think I need Zapain but not many left 

All I've had is tea and my vape


----------



## Zephyn

Zapain would do fuck all to me. If I ever got seriously injured, I'd have a hard time requesting at least 10mg morphine IV immediately. Even back in my heyday I needed 600mg codine to get any good effect and needed to potentiate it with carisprodol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Zephyn said:


> Zapain would do fuck all to me



Nor me just takes edge off my fibromyalgia for first few days of use, then does nothing but I carry on taking them lol, my doctor won't give me anything these are all I can get off mate


----------



## deficiT

Monster energy drink
2400mg gabapentin
8mg buprenorphine

Off to work, lot of driving


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Have a good one, bro.

kratom
coffee
weed
cig


----------



## deficiT

6am-64-14m said:


> Have a good one, bro.
> 
> kratom
> coffee
> weed
> cig


I'm trying to get a lot of things figured out but I think I'm making progress. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## dus_aster

400mg thc oil
100mg 3-FPM (bombed)
Coffee
Vape
Ginormous joint (god bud) 
Citalopram 40mg


----------



## Coffeeshroom

not sure if this gnna be morning for long but for now.

MOrning 02:39am here.

800mg gabapentin
few bong hits.

so nicely stoned


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Yeah so woke up early like just before 3am and started staggering gabapentin only, no other substances. Got up to 2000mg and then passed out for an hr roughly still in the seated position i was while watching tv, lol. anyhow then got up and the following for breakie

.5mg subutex
10mg valium
Coffee with a shot vodka

thats me. 

Sidenote: woke up still completely drunk or intoxicated from the gabapentin i took throughout the early morning hours, weird but fun


----------



## ghostfreak

Few sprays of CBD (need to order more next week when paid)

Now to plan out my free afternoon


----------



## schizopath

Shot 1mg bupre and cooked me Bacon with green Tea 

Enjoy while ya alive bish


----------



## Coffeeshroom

After this shitty morning

1mg subs
30mg valium
1600mg gabapentin
200ml vodka
Lots of weed

Yeah so very chilled for now after this morning


----------



## ghostfreak

Taylor’s Italian roast coffee


----------



## Bella Figura

Antibiotics and Cocos /sigh


----------



## ControlDaddy

cuppa English Breakfast
3 eggs over medium
3 cube steaks smothered in pineapple & cottage cheese
2 pieced of buttered sourdough toasts
200mg Seroquel
standard issue tweaker supplements
12mg melatonin


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ControlDaddy said:


> cuppa English Breakfast
> 3 eggs over medium
> 3 cube steaks smothered in pineapple & cottage cheese
> 2 pieced of buttered sourdough toasts
> 200mg Seroquel
> standard issue tweaker supplements
> 12mg melatonin


All that sounds awesome except for the eggs. I hate runny eggs. My yolk needs to be able to bounce off the walls


----------



## deficiT

8mg bupe
Sadboy cookie custard eliquid


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> All that sounds awesome except for the eggs. I hate runny eggs. My yolk needs to be able to bounce off the walls


It must take after you coffeeshroom. 

That was before a short nap, so I’ll call what I am intaking right now a late breakfast.

Turkey, mashed potatoes, and smashed yams with mushroom gravy. That’s right it is Thanksgiving in March RN.

Guzzled a tall boy of Icehouse to wash it all down.

A bump of CM to clear a foggy head.

I’m a picture of good health and hygiene, that’s me.


----------



## Delsyd

2.5G of Kratom
50mg delta 8 thc
12mg mk-677
75mg caffeine
150mg CBD


----------



## Snafu in the Void

my new wake up routine

12g kratom (meng da green)
1 puff of d8
2 coffee
200mg l-theanine
liberal salt nic application
+ vitamins!

I am a simple man


----------



## ControlDaddy

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> my new wake up routine
> 
> 12g kratom (meng da green)
> 1 puff of d8
> 2 coffee
> 200mg l-theanine
> liberal salt nic application
> + vitamins!
> 
> I am a simple man


A lot of ppl here like their Kratom and Kava enough It is a daily routine.

Anyone here care to compare it to red ginseng? I’m quite familiar with that as a nice boost to physical energy and it compliments coffee and tea buzz nicely. Pricey though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Anyhow Morning Blue World

Slight hangover or just feeling a bit tender so breakie was
.5mg subutex
15mg valium
400mg gabapentin
50ml Vodka
half a joint..

Feeling better or good enough to cook some real breakfast now lol


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> Anyhow Morning Blue World
> 
> Slight hangover or just feeling a bit tender so breakie was
> .5mg subutex
> 15mg valium
> 400mg gabapentin
> 50ml Vodka
> half a joint..
> 
> Feeling better or good enough to cook some real breakfast now lol


Mini shot of vodka for breakfast. Like a mouthwash sorta? My kinda guy.


----------



## ghostfreak

30mg Diazepam (Bensedin brand)

Hot Choc


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffeeshroom said:


> Anyhow Morning Blue World
> 
> Slight hangover or just feeling a bit tender so breakie was
> .5mg subutex
> 15mg valium
> 400mg gabapentin
> 50ml Vodka
> half a joint..
> 
> Feeling better or good enough to cook some real breakfast now lol


It may just be me, but I always read your posts with a South African accent


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffeeshroom said:


> Anyhow Morning Blue World
> 
> Slight hangover or just feeling a bit tender so breakie was
> .5mg subutex
> 15mg valium
> 400mg gabapentin
> 50ml Vodka
> half a joint..
> 
> Feeling better or good enough to cook some real breakfast now lol


You eclipse what I have for breakfast every single day


----------



## ControlDaddy

Holy shit, you wasn't trippin' (the guy who turned me on to the fact that it was Friday. Did y'all know that?)

I lost some daze somehow

That means I can have Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday crack rations all together now
Gonna celebrate this news with the ol' reliable 80 proof vodka & chocolate milk, three fingers strong
Lets make the legs quit without pay and take another 400mg of Seroquel, chewing them up just cause it looks cool
Some reefer would make things taste great. No reefer here though, not gonna get some anytime soon
The only other drugs I have rn are tea and Camel buttless. Might as well

Anybody live within 100 miles of this poster? I wanna turn you on to this crack. It is delicious. Sure, it's the kind you can't get addicted to
I don't mean to sell it to you, that's not allowed. I just wanna blow blissful vapors into your piehole for you



		Sass:
	

I said, "Oh man, wait a minute there's gotta be something wrong
I ain't a bad guy, just write these little songs
I always pay my union dues, I don't stay in the passing lane"
And he said, "What about all that whiskey and the cocaine"
I said, "Well, yeah, but that's no reason to throw me in Hell
'Cause I didn't use the cocaine to get high
I just liked the way it smelled"


----------



## Zephyn

ControlDaddy said:


> Holy shit, you wasn't trippin' (the guy who turned me on to the fact that it was Friday. Did y'all know that?)
> 
> I lost some daze somehow
> 
> That means I can have Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday crack rations all together now
> Gonna celebrate this news with the ol' reliable 80 proof vodka & chocolate milk, three fingers strong
> Lets make the legs quit without pay and take another 400mg of Seroquel, chewing them up just cause it looks cool
> Some reefer would make things taste great. No reefer here though, not gonna get some anytime soon
> The only other drugs I have rn are tea and Camel buttless. Might as well
> 
> Anybody live within 100 miles of this poster? I wanna turn you on to this crack. It is delicious. Sure, it's the kind you can't get addicted to
> I don't mean to sell it to you, that's not allowed. I just wanna blow blissful vapors into your piehole for you
> 
> 
> 
> Sass:
> 
> 
> I said, "Oh man, wait a minute there's gotta be something wrong
> I ain't a bad guy, just write these little songs
> I always pay my union dues, I don't stay in the passing lane"
> And he said, "What about all that whiskey and the cocaine"
> I said, "Well, yeah, but that's no reason to throw me in Hell
> 'Cause I didn't use the cocaine to get high
> I just liked the way it smelled"


That was a good song. Pretty much sums up my spiritual and political views. Man, you are on bluelight more often than me, this can't be healthy


----------



## ControlDaddy

Zephyn said:


> That was a good song. Pretty much sums up my spiritual and political views. Man, you are on bluelight more often than me, this can't be healthy


I know when those four words come out of my mouth, I have found the perfect dosage.


----------



## Zephyn

ControlDaddy said:


> I know when those four words come out of my mouth, I have found the perfect dosage.


Lol, I haven't been that high in a looong time. I am so envious of you all that can handle your drugs and lead functional lives


----------



## ControlDaddy

Good night blue light. Remember, it is Friday all day today.


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> Good night blue light. Remember, it is Friday all day today.


I actually forgot and only realised it was Friday like 2 secs ago. Kept thinking it was Sat lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.4g phenibut hcl
150mg pregab
~600mg delta 8 thc (swallowed)
coffee
cigs

weed weed weed 

gotta grab a few things from da sto so gonna flo like wo yo
peace out mfs!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Bella Figura said:


> It may just be me, but I always read your posts with a South African accent


Lol you the one with an accent not me


----------



## Snafu in the Void

6am-64-14m said:


> ~600mg delta 8 thc (swallowed)


damn bro, tolerance?

200mg had me really dizzy (dizzy in a way regular THC doesn't)


----------



## sub21lime

110mg methadone
Around 3 grams or so of phenibut f.a.a.
Half gram joint of good weed
Monster energy coffee drink
500mg niacin
10mg noopept
500mg Aniracetam
200mg cdp choline
200mg Centrophenoxine
Roll your own cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

SnafuInTheVoid said:


> damn bro, tolerance?
> 
> 200mg had me really dizzy (dizzy in a way regular THC doesn't)


yeah... heavy smoker from way back.
still out and about so taking a few hits of d8 here and there kinda gettin used to it. 
my weeds are not as compulsive as the d8 imo


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morningzzz Blue World

Slept okayish, with no benzos. Just weed and Lyrica ( for a change )
Anyhow breakie was

1mg subutex ( it's weekend )
10mg valium
400mg gabapentin
coffee with a dbl shot vodka
No weed this morning or so far.


----------



## Bella Figura

Rebound, wide awake, ugh.


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing yet *yawn*

Going to make some coffee soon, just want an easy day today, nothing too stressful please.


----------



## sub21lime

70mg methadone
2.4 grams n-acetyl-l-cysteine 
500mg niacin
5 grams vitamin c with rose hips
600mg magnesium glycinate
95mg caffeine from guarana/green tea pill
Few hits of good weed from pipe and cigs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

my breakie today was

1mg subutex
10mg valium
100ml vodka ( 50ml was in my morning coffee )

Thats it. Just need to be relaxed and start the day not messed up so early in the day. Happy Sunday to all


----------



## schizopath

Vitamins 
Green tea 
1mg bupre 
Cigarette


----------



## ghostfreak

Nic salt vape
Coffee


----------



## deficiT

8mg Buprenorphine
Muscle milk and pop tarts 

Going to my court date today so staying pretty sober


----------



## ghostfreak

deficiT said:


> 8mg Buprenorphine
> Muscle milk and pop tarts
> 
> Going to my court date today so staying pretty sober


Hope all goes well!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Decent nights rest. Again with no benzos, that part is getting better.
Breakie was

.5mg subutex
30mg Oxazepam ( giving diazepam and bromazepam a break for a few weeks.
cup of coffee with a shot vodka.
Again no wake and bake

Let my day begin of wasting time at the police station and the court house.


----------



## ghostfreak

Stomach has been killing me this morning, think maybe because I was put up a dose on Pizotifen and started last night. Trying not to take any 30/500 co-codamol or anti nausea but if it continues I might have to.

Just had a few sips of this cold brew coffee after a shower so hopefully that’ll calm it.


----------



## ControlDaddy

deficiT said:


> 8mg Buprenorphine
> Muscle milk and pop tarts
> 
> Going to my court date today so staying pretty sober


Good luck in court!


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning Blue World
> 
> Decent nights rest. Again with no benzos, that part is getting better.
> Breakie was
> 
> .5mg subutex
> 30mg Oxazepam ( giving diazepam and bromazepam a break for a few weeks.
> cup of coffee with a shot vodka.
> Again no wake and bake
> 
> Let my day begin of wasting time at the police station and the court house.


You too, good luck in court!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
coffee
weed
cigs
kratom

hope your day is fruitful and shiny


And best wishes to court-goers... I don't miss that at all. Nope... nary a bit....


----------



## deficiT

ControlDaddy said:


> Good luck in court!


It went ok, just got a continuance. 

2400mg gabapentin
8mg buprenorphine
Monster energy drink
A couple bowl packs


----------



## sub21lime

Man I wish I had some gabapentin to mask the phenibut rebound anxiety. Thank zeus it only last a day or 2. Gonna go to the park and see if anyone has any. Wish me luck lol

This morning-
70mgs methadone
About 50-100 mg line of meth up the nose
Couple hits of good weed 
Roll your own cigs


----------



## dwnr7

This morning: 
- 16mg Ephedrine
- 2mg cpam or 3mg etiz (this either gets replaced with 0.5mg clam or
- 7g kratom
- one coffee
- 5mg bromazolan
- several hits of the ecig


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MorNinG bLue World

NOt the best nights sleep and did end up having 60mg oxazepam and 1mg alzam throughout the night. But its morning now 05:22 to be exact
So breakie as usual is 

.5mg subutex
30mg oxazepam ( i think this benzo is up there for muscle relaxation )
a clean shot of vodka followed by
Cup of Hug in a Mug 



Back to court later this morning but the high court this time.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

20mg Zomorph crushed up
2 crappy 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol as my Zapain has ran out, and my neighbour has already offered more Zapain so there's that lol

But my 18 year old son keeps saying he's proud of me for stopping K and benzos, and sleeping pills, but I said I take pain pills, he's still proud and says "oh but you'll stop taking them soon"

I'm not abusing them 2 Zapain a day is all I've been on, the Zomorph is because I ran out

And been puffing on my new nicotine vape liquid that's to strong and making me jittery


----------



## ghostfreak

675mg Pregabalin
Coffee

Debating whether to take any benzos or not, see what happens later lol.


----------



## deficiT

8mg buprenorphine
20mg amphetamine
2400 + 2400 gabapentin
a couple bowls
monster energy + muscle milk
no sleep, off on the grind


----------



## ghostfreak

Added in another 300mg Pregabalin.

My Zolpidem arrived so took 5mg (half a 10mg pill). Let’s boogie lol.

Another free morning so watching Possessor and it’s trippy as hell.


----------



## ControlDaddy

A Brandy Alexander (except made with rum)
Now nursing another one, this time a double
Ate every carb in the house:

A quarter sheet of chocolate cake with cherry jam and whipped cream.
A grilled sharp cheddar cheese made with stale, moldy sourdough  
The rest of a bag of chicharrones.
Some stale, moldy sourdough toast with blackberry jam, two pieces
16 Oz of pulpy OJ
I’ll be stoked if I teetotal meth all day, that’s my goal. I am surprised it is 1pm, shitpostimg makes the day fly.

I’m going to finish this drink and take a sugary nap.


----------



## Zephyn

Trying some crl-40,941 (fladrafinil I think is the name), and some phenylpiracetam. Both 200mg.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Zephyn said:


> Trying some crl-40,941 (fladrafinil I think is the name), and some phenylpiracetam. Both 200mg.


Don’t fry your brains too bad buddy. You seem to have quite a stash of chems there, don’tcha?


----------



## Zephyn

ControlDaddy said:


> Don’t fry your brains too bad buddy. You seem to have quite a stash of chems there, don’tcha?


Not really, just a bunch of nootropics at the moment. Yeah hopefully I don't get brain cancer, I've done a lot of experimental drugs in my life. As a rule, I generally don't try too many new ones anymore.

I do want to fry my brain though, and have decided to do ECT.


----------



## ControlDaddy

ControlDaddy said:


> I’ll be stoked if I teetotal meth all day, that’s my goal.


Always my fatal mistake. I should parachute .15 g of meth for every pint I drink, or I could black out and go     .

New goal is to keep it at that. Tiny shard down the hatch.


----------



## ControlDaddy

ghostfreak said:


> Possessor


I believe you, it’s trippy, but is it 4.99$ worth the trip? Considering it

for reference I would pay that for The Bad Batch or Doctor Strangelove, but not for The Ring or Self/less. Does that make sense..? I guess the latter are formulaic and derivative.


----------



## dwnr7

Cpam - 6mg
Kratom - 7-8g
Ephedrine - 16mg


----------



## ghostfreak

ControlDaddy said:


> I believe you, it’s trippy, but is it 4.99$ worth the trip? Considering it
> 
> for reference I would pay that for The Bad Batch or Doctor Strangelove, but not for The Ring or Self/less. Does that make sense..? I guess the latter are formulaic and derivative.


Trippy and gory. I’d say yes go for it, just a mind fuck lol.


----------



## ControlDaddy

Seroquel munchies are calling the shots today, but I’m gonna try not to go carb crazy if I can.

Another rum Alexander
A petite 4oz beef chuck steak, wrapped in a thick cut strip of bacon, pan grilled to perfection (it’s not filet mignon but it’s great for the budget)
A grapefruit
100mg Seroquel

Hopefully won’t see y’all until tonight.


----------



## ControlDaddy

ghostfreak said:


> Trippy and gory. I’d say yes go for it, just a mind fuck lol.


Ya wanna trip balls? There’s a mix tape for that.
Spark Master Mix Tape


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Been awake for a while now and slept okayish
Breakie was the usual

.5mg subutex
30mg oxazepam
5mg valium (just a added bonus for today lol)
dbl shot of vodka in my filter coffee

Freakin Thursday already, almost weekend and been raining this whole morning so far, meh..


----------



## ControlDaddy

Coffeeshroom said:


> dbl shot of vodka in my filter coffee


IMO vodka is maybe the worst liquor to mix with coffee, which is traditionally spiked with rum, whiskey, or various liqueurs.
You seem to only drink vodka. Normally, it is the same for me. I have my reasons for this, but I am curious, what are yours?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

ControlDaddy said:


> IMO vodka is maybe the worst liquor to mix with coffee, which is traditionally spiked with rum, whiskey, or various liqueurs.
> You seem to only drink vodka. Normally, it is the same for me. I have my reasons for this, but I am curious, what are yours?


Yeah i know rum, whiskey or some other liquers are preferred for coffee but vodka works for me and still the coffee tastes good ( filter coffee, not instant ) As for vodka, hell I've been drinking it my whole life so guess im just so use to it and the taste and the best if you gonna mix it with something cause to me it doesn't really alter the taste of the cool drink or beverage you mixing it with. That or I have some long long long distant Russian relative lol


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Morning Bluelight,
Not managed to sleep yet, due to good old anxiety induced insomnia...
So I stared many hours earlier than usual with 120mg of IR DHC, a few joints of Stardawg, and 0.5g of decarb'd venom OG (indica heavy) eaten with a spoon of yogurt. Feeling good.


----------



## ghostfreak

Morning all 

50 odd mg of CBD
2 lovely crumpets for breakfast (I never eat in the mornings)
Coffee soon.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I had one Zapain, which is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and my vape of the jitters lol

Going to try and taper down to one Zapain a day by using the crappy weak co codamol in the afternoon after my one Zapain in the morning, see how that goes


----------



## ghostfreak

Also added in 30mg Zolpidem for a laugh (joke lol).

Can’t wait to get back to the house and get a coffee.


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I had one Zapain, which is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and my vape of the jitters lol
> 
> Going to try and taper down to one Zapain a day by using the crappy weak co codamol in the afternoon after my one Zapain in the morning, see how that goes


Oh yes the 8/500?


----------



## kaosisallwesee

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I had one Zapain, which is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and my vape of the jitters lol
> 
> Going to try and taper down to one Zapain a day by using the crappy weak co codamol in the afternoon after my one Zapain in the morning, see how that goes


If 30mg a day is.all you're taking there shouldn't be any withdrawals. That dose is so small I'm surprised you're even dependant on it. Not in a mean way, but that really is a tiny daily dose.


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
8mg buprenorphine
2400 gabapentin
Monster energy drink
vape

Got a job interview at 1, wish me luck


----------



## marley is good

$moke, drink, molly


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

deficiT said:


> 20mg amphetamine
> 8mg buprenorphine
> 2400 gabapentin
> Monster energy drink
> vape
> 
> Got a job interview at 1, wish me luck


you're gonna rock that interview sir


----------



## Delsyd

Half a scoop of preworkout, 75mg CBD and 3g of kratom.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

kaosisallwesee said:


> If 30mg a day is.all you're taking there shouldn't be any


60-90mg a day, it was 120mg and I definitely get withdrawals, I've been off and on benzos, trams, zopiclone codeine for years that I notice even dropping off a small ish amount


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Oh yes the 8/500?



Yeah the pointless heaps of shit, but a cold water extraction hurts my stomach, its so bitter and rank its almost not worth it lol


----------



## ghostfreak

deficiT said:


> 20mg amphetamine
> 8mg buprenorphine
> 2400 gabapentin
> Monster energy drink
> vape
> 
> Got a job interview at 1, wish me luck


Good luck!


----------



## Freudzilla

Cbd oil
2mg lorazepam
900mg Gabapentin
2grams phenibut
Big helping of d8 distillate
100mg hydroxyzine
5 mg zoloidem.
3 cups of special dark roast coffee.


----------



## deficiT

ghostfreak said:


> Good luck!


It went well!


----------



## ghostfreak

deficiT said:


> It went well!


Glad it went well!!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue world

Fudge did i sleep KO last night

Breakie was

the normal


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I did it yesterday just one Zapain and 2 weak codeine and yep I feel like crap today, even on the one Zapain I had earlier, but going to try and just have weak codeine today, maybe, I don't know, I feel like crap and I'm due on, why is is that almost every single time I decide to stop a certain drug I then realise I'm due on fucksake, my heads now like "wait a few days" lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
Nic salt vape
2x 30\500 co-codamol

More coffee to follow, just wish this CBD coffee would arrive it kicks ass.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ill af this AM 
stomach didn't agree with my morning dose of kratom and sent it back 

a couple puffs of weed is helping a little
second dose of kratom is staying with me

eating 8 donuts and a quart of milk in a sitting is not recommended (at least to ol' pole-cats like me)

man i am itching for some powder or hard right now
been like this a few days now and need to either get it or get over it ffs


----------



## CoveBoy

87mg Methadone
40mg Adderall
5mg Abilify
225mg Venlafaxine
25mg Metoprolol


----------



## Larimar

40 mg oxy er 
Nice cup of coffee . I got this little hand held thing and I make fresh whipped cream for every cup with heavy cream and sugar and vanilla , fresh whipped cream is amazing ! 
Gonna be 80 degrees today on the east coast !


----------



## sub21lime

90mg methadone
Joint of weed
300mg l-theanine
100mg caffeine
1800mg holy basil extract 
900mg ashwagandha ksm-66 extract
4000mg n-acetyl-l-cysteine
1250mg niacin
2000mg vitamin c
Roll your own cigs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Slept okayish last night but think im gonna have a nap again or try when i get back from church just now.
So breakie was a light one

.5mg subutex
10mg valium
50ml vodka
250mg ibuprofen ( for stiff and sore muscle today )

Thats it, planning on having a cocktail of benzos when i get back and sleep properly.


----------



## SirRoyalBumFuck

20ug 1-cp-lsd.
Around 50 mg DCK 
Weed.
Nothing too special yet, hoping i can achieve a nice hole today. Whoop whoop


----------



## sub21lime

85mg methadone
Around 3 grams phenibut f.a.a.
Coffee and cigs

About to take some noopept, oxiracetam and cdp choline to kick in the phenibut 

Gonna play borderlands 3 with a buddy prolly all day.
Oh and I'll take some l theanine with caffeine once I start nodding out


----------



## deficiT

Not really morning anymore but 
Bowl packs of hemp flower
8mg buprenorphine
Shot of vodka


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Slept all over the show last night, like just couldn't get comfy and i had a few benzos before and during sleep but its morning now
Breakie was

0.5mg subutex
20mg valium
50ml vodka

Yeah gonna make some coffee now and get ready for the morning or maybe whole day at the police station cause of what happened this weekend
Happy New Week to All.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Still being good on the codeine, it got to 6pm yesterday when I realised that I'd on took 30mg but today I woke up feeling like shit, took 30mg feel slightly better but my anxiety lately has been crazy and my low mood, hope that gets better


----------



## schizopath

The usual 1mg bupre with cigs and coffee


----------



## ControlDaddy

100mg Seroquel.
1 hit of freebase a la coca.
8 oz steak tips, with steak sauce.
A cup of rice pilaf.
A cup of steamed mixed veggies.
1/2 pound of deviled egg potato salad, which I guess is a thing now.
8 oz diet Polar pink grapefruit soda.
Edit: having two fingers of Dutchcraft wodka, on rocks.

Gonna rest my weary, mistreated head. GNBL.


----------



## ControlDaddy

6am-64-14m said:


> been like this a few days now and need to either get it or get over it ffs


Just swing by, I'll turn you on.


----------



## ghostfreak

Morning meds
Instant coffee
Nic salt vape


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World
After a night out and some benzos i slept pretty well till now basicly
Breakie was

0.5mg subutex
30mg oxazepam
0.25mg alzam
50ml vodka

Maybe gonna try and sleep a bit more if my body allows me lol


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil 
Cold Brew coffee with almond milk


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

60mg codeine in Zapain, fuck it lol I'm inamiod as need to be social 

Got a new vape, my pod system again, a newer version and fuck it's stronger than my shite one, makes me cough if I puff to deep, but vape juice tastes so good I can actually taste the flavour


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@Fairy of the Flowers just normal vape juice or some thc in there hmmm  

And is the Zapain doing the trick or helping at least?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

@Coffeeshroom I'm on nicotine lol, I quit around the start of the pandemic, I never smoked I just started vaping as like it and started up again, I was going to be on CBD vape but there was something wrong with it so because of that I blight the nicotine liquid but the vape was crap so bought a pod system again 

The Zapain helps my fibromyalgia and I think it takes the edge off my anxiety too, I don't understand why I'm not allowed it prescribed and I can't tell my doctor it helps as she's an asshole, I'll be told I'm drug seeking again, weird thing pure codeine don't help, I read on here someone mentioned they think paracetamol helps make codeine stronger I'm telling you they had a point, I don't know why, or how but 60mg Zapain helps more than excessive amounts of pure codeine phosphate


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Just happy to hear it's working and you feeling better or exp a lot less pain. Have you tried the cbd vapes and if so how did you find them to work?


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Have you tried the cbd vapes and if so how did you find them to work?



No I've only had the crappy vape liquid


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

Good nights rest and ready for this day. Thinking of having some chicken necks for breakfast but lets see as for the other breakie (OT), it was:

15mg Oxazepam
10mg Diazepam
225mg Pregabalin
50ml vodka
0.5mg subutex

Now to go and get the real food going.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Thinking of having some chicken necks for breakfast



Eurgh, wtaf Shroomie lol, is that a thing on your country, is it a breakfast thing, are necks even that big and what do you have them with lol

Just a Zapain and nicotine vape for me, and tea obviously just know it every day first thing is tea soon as I wake up


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Eurgh, wtaf Shroomie lol, is that a thing on your country, is it a breakfast thing, are necks even that big and what do you have them with lol
> 
> Just a Zapain and nicotine vape for me, and tea obviously just know it every day first thing is tea soon as I wake up


Yeah chicken necks is popular here but not as a breakfast but normally more for having a braai. BUt i felt like having them for breakfast. bought a lot of chicken necks, hearts and liver yesterday. Chicken livers is a breakfast thing here though. Chicken necks aren't very big with not a lot of meat but still yummy and tender. A lot bones but i enjoy the whole tearing in to them process and sucking the meat of between bones lol.

Oh and i just made myself some nescafe double decadent coffee sachet


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

That's so rank, we don't eat that here, I don't know if it's even sold lol, my sons ex used to eat chicken feet and said the claws are crunchy but that also is not a thing, I'm not sure there's anything weird here lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Lol well it aint weird here, you on the other side of the pond is weird


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg klonopin 
Coffee
Cigs
And of course good music


----------



## deficiT

2400mg Gabapentin
8mg Buprenorphine
Couple bumps of 4f-mph
Monster Energy

Team No Sleep today!


----------



## ghostfreak

Instant crap coffee that no matter how many times you stir it there’s still lumps ugh.


----------



## sub21lime

I should of posted yesterday morning cus I discovered an awesome anti anxiety stack by mixing a few of my supplements. 
They were-
 3 grams of holy basil extract, 1.5 grams of niacin and 4 grams of nac (n-acetyl-l-cysteine) and wow was I blown away. Not only did it stop my massive anxiety but it up lifted my mood and actually felt high.


----------



## deficiT

sub21lime said:


> I should of posted yesterday morning cus I discovered an awesome anti anxiety stack by mixing a few of my supplements.
> They were-
> 3 grams of holy basil extract, 1.5 grams of niacin and 4 grams of nac (n-acetyl-l-cysteine) and wow was I blown away. Not only did it stop my massive anxiety but it up lifted my mood and actually felt high.


Dang 4 gs of NAC? I'm not super familiar with it but I thought the dosage was like half a g last I had some. Glad to hear it worked for you though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Slept okayish
breakie was

30mg oxazepam
400mg gabapentin
75mg pregabalin
100ml vodka
1mg subutex

Easter weekend is here.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee (trying to rid of these crap instant sachets).


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue world

Happy Easter Weekend to all. Breakie was

30mg oxazepam
5mg diazepam
800mg gabapentin
50ml vodka
1mg subutex

And just made myself a nice White hot chocolate cappuccino.



Now i just have the Hazelnut flavoured one to try.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

One Zapain and nicotine vape, the Zapain ain't helped this time, think I need a couple of the crappy shop bought co codamol too as can't have another Zapain I only have 2 left


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning Blue world
> 
> Happy Easter Weekend to all. Breakie was
> 
> 30mg oxazepam
> 5mg diazepam
> 800mg gabapentin
> 50ml vodka
> 1mg subutex
> 
> And just made myself a nice White hot chocolate cappuccino.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just have the Hazelnut flavoured one to try.


Will have to try sometime, sounds delicious! The coffee I mean haha.


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> One Zapain and nicotine vape, the Zapain ain't helped this time, think I need a couple of the crappy shop bought co codamol too as can't have another Zapain I only have 2 left


Still have a box of them for when the 30’s run out lol.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Still have a box of them for when the 30’s run out lol



Bought them when I ran out if the 30s too lol, then got more 30s so been using the crap to taper, but I've got offered more 30s for free off my friend, can't decide if I should try and come off or take her up on the offer lol


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre 
Coffee 
Tea 
Cigs


----------



## ControlDaddy

I am coming off one hell of a slumber. I think it was Wednesday when I laid my weary head down. My hunger is jumping up and down, waving its hands in the air, so I may come back and supplement this with more noshings. First I have to wake my ass up enough to want to cook!

8 oz chocolate milk
1 Reese's PBC, frozen (watchout for those pearlies!)
1 chorizo sausage, in a potato roll bun
3 bowls of good ol' fashioned crystal methamphetamine, vaporized and Super Sploofed


----------



## ghostfreak

Small CBD joint
750mg Pregabalin

Sun is shining and my favourite film is on: Ghostbusters!


----------



## sub21lime

deficiT said:


> Dang 4 gs of NAC? I'm not super familiar with it but I thought the dosage was like half a g last I had some. Glad to hear it worked for you though.


I just started taking it a few weeks ago and started low at 600mgs, adding 600mg every dose until I hit my sweet spot at 4 grams a dose. They're quite a few reports on reddit of people taking 3-5 grams a dose with no negative side effects.


----------



## sub21lime

100mg methadone
Monster Java Irish blend (200mg caffeine)
2.5 grams phenibut f a.a.
4 grams holy basil extract
750mg Aniracetam
300mg oxiracetam
20mg noopept
300mg Centrophenoxine
50mg cdp choline
10mg vinpocetine
100mcg huperzine a
Humm sugar free blood orange kombucha
3 bowls weed out of pipe and cigs


----------



## Delsyd

2.5g Kratom
75mg CBD
200 mg caffeine 

my evening fix will be a lot more exciting than the morning one.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning blue world.

Feelig "kak" restless sleep after a few benzos
breakie

1mg alzam
10mg dizapam
800mg gabapentin
100ml vodka

Still haven't had my subs but see how bad it gets


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Couple bowls, cigs/vaped nic, 8 cups of coffee
4mg alp
bout an hour later, more 8mg alp

3 king sized cones of some top shelf pink runtz

probably gonna watch some tv and chill probably gon do 10mg more alp and smoke a bowl and go to sleeep after a few hours.

I’m manifesting strength, and luck to everyone who reads this 

and please no warnings about my dosage because I’ve been on benzos medically and recreationally since I was 12 years old, and I’ve got a fair tolerance to benzos in general, specifically rn to alp


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning blue world.
> 
> Feelig "kak" restless sleep after a few benzos
> breakie
> 
> 1mg alzam
> 10mg dizapam
> 800mg gabpentin
> 
> Still hven't had my subs but see how bad it gets


Well i added some more to my breakie

.25mg triazolam
0.5mg alzam
800mg gabapentin
1mg subutex ( the cold sweats started driving me crazy, normally i take it between 5-6am and thid morning was 10am )
200ml vodka
1 cup of nescafe cappuccino Hazelnut flavor, my last flavor to try from the 3 different kinds i bought and so far the Double Decadent Cappuccino is my favorite. Next on my list is the Hug in a Mug flavor range.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Smoking cigs, brewing another pot of strong *black* coffee, cuz I’m about to take 14 mg more alp

hopefully the coffee and the alp Will get rid of this migraine and still let me sleep


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Said fuck the alp flavor and SL 4mg 

not gonna be able to sleep for a good while,cuz the alp made me have too much euphoria because of my anxiety 

but hey, at least I’ve got you euphoria lol


----------



## toppz

sub21lime said:


> 100mg methadone
> Monster Java Irish blend (200mg caffeine)
> 2.5 grams phenibut f a.a.
> 4 grams holy basil extract
> 750mg Aniracetam
> 300mg oxiracetam
> 20mg noopept
> 300mg Centrophenoxine
> 50mg cdp choline
> 10mg vinpocetine
> 100mcg huperzine a
> Humm sugar free blood orange kombucha
> 3 bowls weed out of pipe and cigs


Wow holy $hit!! Feels like you need to be an MIT Grad to sort that all out. Haa


----------



## toppz

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yeah chicken necks is popular here but not as a breakfast but normally more for having a braai. BUt i felt like having them for breakfast. bought a lot of chicken necks, hearts and liver yesterday. Chicken livers is a breakfast thing here though. Chicken necks aren't very big with not a lot of meat but still yummy and tender. A lot bones but i enjoy the whole tearing in to them process and sucking the meat of between bones lol.
> 
> Oh and i just made myself some nescafe double decadent coffee sachet


No offense to your culture but I would find a McDonalds for sure.


----------



## Bella Figura

toppz said:


> No offense to your culture but I would find a McDonalds for sure.


Yeah because McChicken buttholes is way tastier than chicken necks


----------



## Coffeeshroom

toppz said:


> No offense to your culture but I would find a McDonalds for sure.


you saying mcdonalds is better then a braai?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom
coffee
weed
cig

freakin cold out glad the wind aint blowin f that
was gonna dig holes but the ground is frozen ... thats a wrap
guess i'll just get stoned all day and stream video


----------



## Delsyd

Eggs Benedict and hot tea.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue world

Had  good sleep or a nights rest that worked out exactly as plant. Slept till 4am and started my day with breakie of:

30mg oxazepam ( only got a few left )
5mg diazepam
0.5mg subutex
50ml vodka

This was all between 04:00-04:30 and then had some of the following just after 5am

400mg Gabapentin
0.25mg triazolam
2 bong hits.

And then just before 6am i made a nice cup of Nescafe Double Decadent Cappuccino with extra cream and then went to the morning Easter service at Church. Just got back home now. Now to start prepping for family brunch and easter egg hunt. Gonna hide them all in the trees so the kiddies can't get to them Muhahahaahaha. But yeah seeing out to this morning, Hope everyone else is having an awesome easter weekend so far.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Ran out of Zapain so my taper is starting using weak 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol ones, I have only had 2 so far, let's see if I can do this, well the fact I only have 2 left now and it's Easter so no shops are open is a start lol, but the fact my nieghbour offered me more Zapain is also in my head, hmmm must do this though


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Ran out of Zapain so my taper is starting using weak 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol ones, I have only had 2 so far, let's see if I can do this, well the fact I only have 2 left now and it's Easter so no shops are open is a start lol, but the fact my nieghbour offered me more Zapain is also in my head, hmmm must do this though


Whatever you do decide just be safe and look after yourself

Happy Easter Coffeeshroom


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Coffeeshroom said:


> Whatever you do decide just be safe and look after yourself
> 
> Happy Easter Coffeeshroom



Thanks, you too, have a lovely day, and let the kids be able to get the eggs on the hunt meanie lol


----------



## schizopath

1.2mg bupre
Cigs
Coffee

Jus' chilling boyo


----------



## ghostfreak

2x 8/500 co-codamol

Nothing else yet until this afternoon.


----------



## ghostfreak

Ah screw it. 

50mg Modafinil plus 40mg Zolpidem (that I really need to get tested).


----------



## deficiT

Vodka shots
bumps of 4fluoromethylphenidate


----------



## sub21lime

toppz said:


> Wow holy $hit!! Feels like you need to be an MIT Grad to sort that all out. Haa


Lol, right.
Years and years of doing research and experimenting and I'm still learning and discovering new substances.  SOOOOooooooo many legal drugs,herbs,nootropics and other mind altering substances/supplements on the web. Talk about getting sucked into a rabbit hole. Lol I've been going down this rabbit hole for almost 20 years!


----------



## sub21lime

115mg methadone
Starbucks vanilla coffee
250mg phenibut faa sublingual 
couple bowls weed pipe
10grams vit c


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning blue World 
HAving the worst toothache and cant really take anyhting for the it, any suggestions as i am on subutex
Last night i went through 8mg alzam, 60mg oxazepam and 30mg diazepam just to sleep but was useless effort and only other things where asap and Ibuprofen.

Anyhow just had 

1mg subutex
1mg alzam
10mg diazepam
400mg gabapentin
100ml vodka ( for the pain not that it really helps )
400mg ibuprofen
500mg paracetemol

Need to get to a dentist asap. Happy Monday all

Coffeeshroom


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Just 2 x 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol, only had that yesterday too, feel meh


----------



## ghostfreak

Feel like crap after 2x cider and one small glass of red wine last night. Tired and ugh.

Cold Brew coffee with almond milk
CBD spray


----------



## Bella Figura

ghostfreak said:


> Feel like crap after 2x cider and one small glass of red wine last night. Tired and ugh.
> 
> Cold Brew coffee with almond milk
> CBD spray


You and me both, 2.5 cans of strong cider last night and I feel like utter shit today.

Coffee and some cheese helped this morning.

Blurgh.


----------



## schizopath

Woke up at like 6 did some bupre and coffee, great now Im out and still gotta stack before rehab    #winning


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Semi ok nights rest
with breakie being the normal

6mg bromazepam ( stocked up on 60x6mg tabs Yesterday )
5mg diazepam ( stocked up on 50x5mg tabs Yesterday)
0.5mg alzam (stocked up on 60x.5mg tabs yesterday )
0.5mg subutex ( stocked  up on 21x2mg tabs yesterday )
50ml vodka
500mg amoxicillin ( for my tooth )
Just one massive bong hit ( creencrack mixed with Swazi 50/50 split )

Waking up nicely and planning the day ahead, Hope everyone had an awesome Easter weekend. lol I have so many chocolate and Easter eggs to munch down, so will have munchies for a while. Hmm wondering what yummy coffee im still gonna make myself, dbl decant or hazelnut or just plain cappuccino, I think I'm going with the last one this morning.

Sidenote: i stock up on some other stuff too, Gabapentin, pregabalin, midazolam, triazolam,temazepam and clobazam. Or got whatever they had stock in of, which wasn't a lot so only a few tabs or caps here and there.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee so far. Snowing here this morning and absolutely freezing.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

@ghostfreak fudge i don't know what i will do in such cold weather. My whole life was always summer, like even the winter it never really gets colder then 12-15 degree Celsius (like 54 degrees Fahrenheit) here. BUt i would like to experience snow at least once and go do snowboarding and so on. Closest i got to that is water skiing and wake boarding.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Slept okayish and been awake since 02:40ish, then i had

30mg oxazepam ( last one )
10mg clobazam
0.5mg subutex
50ml vodka

its after 08:00 and added the following between then and now
10mg clobazam
100ml vodka
few bong hits
0.5mg alzam
500mg amoxicillin
big bowl of ramen noodles with chicken stir fry, prego flavor (leftovers from last night)
a cup of Nescafe Hazelnut flavor.

Happy midweek to all.


----------



## ghostfreak

Small joint of a CBD strain
Lemsip (got the cold )


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom
coffee
weed

another beautiful day here gonna be 80* and sunny - but weathermenpeople get paid good to lie so.... the weather irl is awesome. i done got high and forgot what all i was sposed to do today. pffffssssst. fu** it, am i right?


----------



## gram696969

Smoked a fat ass joint at like 3am, its 8:45 where I am now and I`m really just feeling burnt the fuck out now. I`d go to bed but I dont want to waste my day hahahah



Days like these I wish I had my own mushrooms, those things make me stay awake forever. Love my 2gram trips too, just enough for me to have a good time


----------



## Delsyd

Caffeine and sex. 
a great way to start the day


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Good nights rest with just 1mg alzam and .5mg triazolam. Woke up at 4am and started my day and had

10mg clobazam
5mg diazepam (no sedative effect from this benzo, which is good for day time use)
.25mg alzam
0.5mg subutex
50ml vodka

And now its 7am and added
500mg amoxicillin
5mg diazepam
.25mg alzam
50ml vodka
nescafe hazelnut flavor

Contemplating whether or not to have a bit of weed. But let's first see whats for breakfast (food)


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
8mg buprenorphine
Monster energy
Vape juice


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
150mg pregab
3g kratom
coffee
cig

bout to spark an owl

a great day to you all


----------



## devilsgospel

6am-64-14m said:


> 1.5g phenibut hcl
> 150mg pregab
> 3g kratom
> coffee
> cig
> 
> bout to spark an owl
> 
> a great day to you all



Damn I miss pregabalin 

Technically this is the afternoon but fuck it I just woke up

Etizolam
Opium water
4f-methylphenidate
Cannabis
Lots of nicotine vaped
Chai latte


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Slept okay, only needed a few benzos
Breakie was

0.5mg subutex
20mg Diazepam
.25mg alzam
100ml vodka

Feeling awake and ready for the day, gonnna go cellphone shopping today, Looking at a midrange phone so I', gonna look at the A series (21s,31 or 32) unless there is something better in that price range.


----------



## Ganjcat

Been up all night unfortunately just couldn't get any shut-eye anyway pretty broke atm just gonna be 60 mg methadone that's all she sang today for me now I gotta get out of bed shiver because I have no heating or hot water and put all My clothes on as fast as possible


----------



## ghostfreak

Ganjcat said:


> Been up all night unfortunately just couldn't get any shut-eye anyway pretty broke atm just gonna be 60 mg methadone that's all she sang today for me now I gotta get out of bed shiver because I have no heating or hot water and put all My clothes on as fast as possible


Aw man am sorry to hear


----------



## ghostfreak

Oh and just my usual morning meds (Propranolol 160mg SR and Fexofenadine 120mg) so far.


----------



## Ganjcat

ghostfreak said:


> Aw man am sorry to hear


Don't worry bro it's not all bad I don't even have to beg anyone for change people feel so sorry for me when they see my slippers with ducktape on them


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

So far this morning:

Cigarettes 5
Mugs of Coffee 4
Sertraline 150mg
Dihydrocodeine 390mg
Gabapentin 3600mg
Sodium Valproate 600mg
Naproxen 750mg
Quetiapine 100mg
Trazodone 75mg
Omeprazole 20mg


----------



## axe battler

Quickie , caffeine, nicotine and 60mg methadone


----------



## axe battler

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> So far this morning:
> 
> Cigarettes 5
> Mugs of Coffee 4
> Sertraline 150mg
> Dihydrocodeine 390mg
> Gabapentin 3600mg
> Sodium Valproate 600mg
> Naproxen 750mg
> Quetiapine 100mg
> Trazodone 75mg
> Omeprazole 20mg


Do you find the quetiapine potentiates the DHC or just add to its sedation? Or had tolerance stopped this?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

Slept okayish with little benzo help and slept in till 4ish.
Breakie upon waking was

5mg valium
0.5mg subutex
50ml vodka

Now its 07:30 and added
0.25mg alzam
500mg amoxicillin
1 cup nescafe hazelnut flavor
1 bowl Ramen noodles with veggies added.

Feel like braaing some marinated Pork Rashers and boerewors today with some mielies too


----------



## ghostfreak

A Grape Ape CBD pre-roll joint
CBD coffee 

Nice and relaxed.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> A Grape Ape CBD pre-roll joint



I want to try one of those lol

All I've been having is weak ass co codamol 8mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol, 4 of those a day so I'm cutting down slowly 

And nicotine vape, bloody coils cost so much this is getting expensive


----------



## deficiT

Morning y'all 

8mg buprenorphine
Bumps of meth
Work


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

axe battler said:


> Do you find the quetiapine potentiates the DHC or just add to its sedation? Or had tolerance stopped this?



I'm not totally sure. It does add to the sedation. I'd say it potentiates it a little, yeah. Tolerance doesn't seem to have made a difference. Maybe because I'm irregular with the Quetiapine; I vary my doses and don't always take it.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning blue world

Well i slept like a baby but woke up fuct! Had some edibles last night, cookies that were supposse to be 20mg each,i had 5. First i had 3 and after an hour, nothing then i had another 2. Kept chilling with my mates and smoked and drank more and then went home, semi stoned and drunk. Had a few benzos and went to bed, woke up now with a hangover/semi-fuct. Like fook, did these cookies only kick when i fell i asleep and then woke up stoned af, like wtf? Needless to say breakie is small and maybe score some more zzz's.

10mg clobazam
5mg diazepam
50ml vodka

And back to bed lol.


----------



## deficiT

Still up from last night, coming down from yesterdays meth and 4fmph,
took 4gs kratom
5mg olanzapine
50mg hydroxyzine

gotta go clean out my old house tomorrow with the ex wife, not exactly looking forward to it... hoping to squeeze in a little sleep soon


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee
Usual morning meds
50mg (supposedly) generic Zolpidem but I've a feeling they're either way underdosed or a mild benzo as haven't felt anything yet.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> generic Zolpidem but I've a feeling they're either way underdosed or a mild benzo as haven't felt anything yet



Didn't you send any to wedinos yet?

Just looked at Zolpidem results on there and there is so many that is actually Chlorphenamine


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Didn't you send any to wedinos yet?
> 
> Just looked at Zolpidem results on there and there is so many that is actually Chlorphenamine


Doing it tomorrow don’t worry  and yes I still took it, I’m an idiot I know.


----------



## Beetle 6989

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Vaping nicotine my favourite truth or pear flavour, the cbd I actually wanted the vape for is in the draw unused for days now lol, as it wasn't doing what I wanted and wasn't as tasty as this vape liquid, still on Zapain not took any yet today, only 22 left out of 90 but not abused them took 2-4 a day, but not done K in weeks, maybe a couple of months, lost count and no mirtazapine for a week, I've thrown in a few other opioid pills though, naughty me but what can I say
> 
> If cbd was cheaper I'd be on that and because I can't afford it, I'm on fucking opioids again, I stopped K, stopped benzos and stop antidepressants and even sleeping pills and back on opioids
> 
> They really help my fibromyalgia, my anxiety and my mood though, I've decorated a whole room and have a new hobbie


Coffee pedialyte meth and hydrocodone gotta mow the lawn. Do you think I can take gabapentin?


----------



## Beetle 6989

dwnr7 said:


> This morning:
> - 16mg Ephedrine
> - 2mg cpam or 3mg etiz (this either gets replaced with 0.5mg clam or
> - 7g kratom
> - one coffee
> - 5mg bromazolan
> - several hits of the ecig


Meth, hydrocodone 20 mg,coffee and pedialyte. No dehydration today ate yesterday and drank pe. Wondering what gabapentin 300 mg will do. I gotta mow my lawn don't wanna slow me down. Have a great morning


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee
Morning meds


----------



## Bella Figura

Coffee
Push ups
Coffee


----------



## Ganjcat

Lots and lots of dark and after I used it all my daily methadone pretty damn toasted God bless the queen (and the late Prince Philip) just realised everywhere open and the lockdown has all but ended now life in Britain is back to normal  just had a bet at my bookies when I realised I'll have a proper bet on Friday when I make some dough got a nice big earner lined up not exactly legal but mans gotta make a living should get a couple bob and then hopefully double it at the bookies oh I really hope I do I could really use it I'm a professional gambler now at the betting shop no actually serious I'm psychic when it comes to picking horse/dogs it's actually scary they fucking hate me because I'm always winning well 9/10 even for us psychics the results not guaranteed  my mates will probably start ringing me up again soon asking which team is gonna win so they can bet I am nervous in case I'm wrong which does happen but not often it is possible to make a living gambling you just gotta know when it's time to bet big or small and not chase your loses many a times I have walked in the betting shop with less than two quid in my pocket and a few hours later turned that bit of change into hundreds of pounds this is why the lockdown has effected me so much it's just not the same online and slots are a mugs game infact all casino games on the machines or online are at least on a football bet of horse race knowledge of the prices, current situation and other variables actually give you a fair chance of winning just watch me boys come Friday I'm gonna be scooping it in


----------



## dwnr7

Beetle 6989 said:


> Meth, hydrocodone 20 mg,coffee and pedialyte. No dehydration today ate yesterday and drank pe. Wondering what gabapentin 300 mg will do. I gotta mow my lawn don't wanna slow me down. Have a great morning


You too! Kill that lawn (hopefully it isn’t too big).!Waiting on FedEx for my Adrafinil and Phenibut shipment, those are for rainy days though. Got my script an hour ago. Felt the anxiety melt away just having the script in my pocket lol


----------



## schizopath

Coffee cigs gabapentin and some good ole alcohol. Baileys  playing da guitar.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

@schizopath you do bupe, I just got this subutex and I think you can snort them, well I did a few minutes ago do they work sniffing them as you are meant to put under your tounge lol, I done about 1mg, is that an okay dose, not done it before but have a opioid tolerance or should I put 1mg under my tounge aswell 

I want to feel calmer, and not have pain not even sure subs do that though I thought I'd buy one and try it


----------



## schizopath

Bitch what the fuck. Im quitting bupre. 
Last time i quit it went from 1mg to 2.5mg daily. I Cant even get on maintenance.


----------



## Bella Figura

Wait a couple hours before redosing, yes you can snort them. 

Sublingual: 30%
Intranasal: 48%
Buccal: 65%


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Bitch what the fuck. Im quitting bupre.
> Last time i quit it went from 1mg to 2.5mg daily. I Cant even get on maintenance



Alright, I was only asking for advice and knew you did it and knew about it no need to be so harsh, I didn't know who else to ask


----------



## schizopath

Sorry. I didnt even say im quitting tbh.
But yeah, as an older addict sniffing 1mg every 4-5 days will give You satisfactory effects. Bupre is pure shit when used daily.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Sublingual: 30%
> Intranasal: 48%
> Buccal: 65%



Thankyou, that's really interesting that buccal is better than under under the tounge I'd of thought it was the same

Nice one for the info I'll wait a bit I can't feel anything yet, I'm also thinking maybe using it to get off the small amounts of co codamol I've been taking as took my last 2 at about 6:30am 



schizopath said:


> Sorry. I didnt even say im quitting tbh



Okay, good luck with it, I'd not of tagged you if I'd of known, it pisses me of to if I hear about benzos and things when I've quit too


----------



## schizopath

Daily bupre is not worth it. Your post just brought back the good ole times in my wd state of mind. But dont use bupre daily, its not worth it. By the third day 85% of effects are gone.


----------



## Bella Figura

They say less is more with bupe, you could probably end up snorting half the pill in a day but you won't get that much or noticeably higher really, schizopath is right, better to space it out as much as you can. No real need to go above 1-2mg a day.

It can take a while to come on and it lasts ages too. 

When I had a script my doctor told me the best place to put it was between my gum and lip.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

That's so bloody strange, what a weird drug it is, I'm terrible though I'm the sort to take more till I feel it, and more to see if I can feel it more, I can't trust myself if I have it here I'll take it till its gone, so I don't buy bulk for that reason

I'll only do another 1mg if I don't feel this and I'll leave it then, thanks for the advice, not doing any tomorrow will be hard though, unless I don't like it, my hearts going fast now hope it's not the bupe as that is not what I was after lol 



schizopath said:


> Your post just brought back the good ole times in my wd state of mind



Totally understand, I had to delete telegram as hearing about people on drugs I don't take wound me right up as I'm not doing K or benzos, I'd like to but I'm not and reading about it all was to much for me and my addictive mind


----------



## Bella Figura

With daily use it just builds up in your system and you just end up feeling like you're normal on it / need more and more / fuck your tolerance. So it doesn't have that much recreational value long term.

It is considered one of the more stimulating opioids, it can be hard or impossible sometimes to catch a nod on it, so be careful what you're trying to get out of it.

It's great for coming off full agonist opiates and nice as a once in a while treat.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> It is considered one of the more stimulating opiates, it can be hard or impossible sometimes to catch a nod on it, so be careful what you're trying to get out of it



Oh no is it, I hate stimulating opioids, I had that on oramorph too, and trams and quite a few others, most of them actually, even after doing oxys for ten days they became stimulating it's why I stopped taking them, was fine for 9 days then done the opposite 



Bella Figura said:


> It's great for coming off full agonist opiates and nice as a once in a while treat



That's exactly what I wanted it for, a treat, I want to find something to have occasionally, I can't stop all drugs my brain wants something so to stop me doing K, benzos and sleeping pills like I was I'm trying to shut it up my giving it a treat on occasion 

I'm itching now so they must be legit


----------



## schizopath

Bupre is legit when there the Mark on it 8 something. Its gonna be More sedating later.


----------



## deficiT

No rest for this wicked
Psych meds (cutting back on all of them, I'm far too emotionally blunted and I like to feel)
Gonna skip the suboxone today
Gonna take me 4gs of kratom
Bump and eat some methylphenidate derivative 
Drink a monster
And fight my way through this slog of a day
I'm very much depending on BL to keep me sane today with my current situation, I will likely be back at my parents house soon, had another roommate fail


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

deficiT said:


> I'm very much depending on BL to keep me sane today with my current situation, I will likely be back at my parents house soon, had another roommate fail



I'll help keep you sane as I'm bored out of my mind recently so if you are bored too, and want to chat shit, moan about your room mate etc lol


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Eurgh I'm never taking bupe again I'm sat on my bathroom floor feeling like I'm going to throw up and I'm sweating and hot with a fast heart and jittery, I only done around 1mg, first and last time 

Definitely not for me


----------



## Bella Figura

Well I'm glad you didn't take more! Sorry you're feeling sick on it. It is strong stuff..

A dose for non tolerant users can be 0.2mg.


----------



## schizopath

Bupre is like 100 stronger than morphine. Its like that at the start.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> A dose for non tolerant users can be 0.2mg



I have a tolerance to opioids so thought I'd take 1mg, could of been a bit more it's a 8mg pill that had a bit broke off, I feel a bit gouchy but sick and clamping my jaw too, I've got nothing to help apart from CBD joints, I've not tried them before, I have had CBD before but I'm saving them for bedtime, I'll just have to put up with it lol



schizopath said:


> Bupre is like 100 stronger than morphine



Bloody hell, sounds good but I don't like it lol, it's to jittery and I'm so restless I hate it, even if it  mellows out this ain't worth this 

Thankyou both for all the advice though, really appreciate it


----------



## deficiT

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Eurgh I'm never taking bupe again I'm sat on my bathroom floor feeling like I'm going to throw up and I'm sweating and hot with a fast heart and jittery, I only done around 1mg, first and last time
> 
> Definitely not for me


Damn I'm sorry. The first time I took bupe I had 1-2 mg it made me sick as fuck. Threw up in a trash can at work lmao. 

This was before I had a massive opioid tolerance.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

deficiT said:


> Damn I'm sorry. The first time I took bupe I had 1-2 mg it made me sick as fuck. Threw up in a trash can at work lmao



I thought I was going to be sick but wasn't in the end, I went to bed and tried to sleep it off, I was getting weird random words pop into my head, this was so strange, like say the word hippo but a picture of a bird, I can't expain it but it was annoying and now I have a bad headache, only thing I have for it is ibuprofen and paracetamol, I got a headache when I took too much oramorph too, this is a bit like how I felt on that, sleeping but not proper sleep and a headache from a so called pain killer, oh and I feel cold and shivery too


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue world

after my relapse and shit, im waiting the time out to get past the 24hr mark and start my subs again, in the mean time;

15mg valium (4am)
1mg alzam (6am)
225mg lyrica (4am)
400mg gabapentin (5am)
200ml vodka ( been awake since 4am and its 7am now, obviously spread out over that period) 
3 edibles ( 20mg each ) all of them now in one go 7am
6mg bromazepam (had it now at 7am)

Just wanna sleep the day away, and im alreay nodding and super tired so yeah its gonna happen soon


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I'm still so dry from that fucking bupe yesterday that was bloody horrible I'm not surprised it gave me a headache that stuff drys you out so bad, I don't understand how people enjoy that, and who can take that whole 8mg pill, and why the company make an 8mg pill when 1mg was so fucking horrible, you must have to be addicted to such a lot of heroin to get prescribed 8mg,bloody hell 

So today so far, I've had nothing, I'm trying to stop the co codamol and I don't have any so that's a start lol


----------



## schizopath

Bupre gave me dysphoric effects before i got on oxy and heroin More and my tolerances raised. 

300mg gaba 
Coffee 
Cigs 
Some baileys


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

schizopath said:


> Bupre gave me dysphoric effects before i got on oxy and heroin More and my tolerances raised



It was sedating after feeling jittery with a fast heart and sick, but still felt ill with a headache all day, not worth sedation if I feel rough and horrible lol, couldn't even eat, still barley got any appetite and I read the effects lasts 3 days, I'm still groggy but woke up in pain so it's a shite painkiller


----------



## schizopath

Better like that. Bupre hook is yet So simple but evil.


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD instant coffee
20mg Omeprazole 

Stomach killing me so hopefully the Omeprazole will help.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> Stomach killing me so hopefully the Omeprazole will help



I had to put in a repeat for that, I get bad stomach and oesophagus from doing K daily 2 or more years ago, I only did it 2 months or so daily and it ripped my oesophagus apart, and now I don't do K I still get indegestion and extra stomach acid if I drink CWE of codeine, even crushing up and eating powder from the balls of Zomorph made my stomach acid thing GERD come back, I stopped CWE and didn't buy Zomorph again and I'm fine, I even ate spicy ramin the other day, not been able to eat spice in ages, so that's good as I love spicy food


----------



## ghostfreak

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I had to put in a repeat for that, I get bad stomach and oesophagus from doing K daily 2 or more years ago, I only did it 2 months or so daily and it ripped my oesophagus apart, and now I don't do K I still get indegestion and extra stomach acid if I drink CWE of codeine, even crushing up and eating powder from the balls of Zomorph made my stomach acid thing GERD come back, I stopped CWE and didn't buy Zomorph again and I'm fine, I even ate spicy ramin the other day, not been able to eat spice in ages, so that's good as I love spicy food


I find it sometimes makes me run to the toilet all day lol. I don’t take it every day (used to take Ranitidine every day) but when I woke up this morning I just needed something.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

ghostfreak said:


> I find it sometimes makes me run to the toilet all day lol. I don’t take it every day (used to take Ranitidine every day) but when I woke up this morning I just needed something


 
I don't get that with it, but codeine causes constipation so maybe that's why I don't get the shits on omeprazole lol, well no codeine today, and I'm only going to take the omeprazole when I get bad stomach not daily like I'm meant to, what are you on it for GERD? 

I was on rantidine when my doctor said my absolute agony was stomach inflammation and ulcer but I told her it must of been ibuprofen didn't say I was doing K lol 

Rantidine has been banned now, causes cancer, how fucked up is that, I'm glad I wasn't on it for long, I was still taking it when I got indegestion though, till it got banned, then I was put back on omeprazole


----------



## Nurse Ratched

2 cups of Taster's choice Instant coffee

Multiple ciggies

4 grams of Kratom

Off to have some breakfast of omelette and toast

Have a pleasant day


----------



## Bella Figura

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I'm still so dry from that fucking bupe yesterday that was bloody horrible I'm not surprised it gave me a headache that stuff drys you out so bad, I don't understand how people enjoy that, and who can take that whole 8mg pill, and why the company make an 8mg pill when 1mg was so fucking horrible, you must have to be addicted to such a lot of heroin to get prescribed 8mg,bloody hell
> 
> So today so far, I've had nothing, I'm trying to stop the co codamol and I don't have any so that's a start lol


A lot of people get started on 8mg Subs in the US for coming off heroin, always seemed like a pretty high dose to me. When I was starting maintenance I was told to start with 2mg and increase by 2mg every couple hours if I still felt sick. Never felt the need to go above 6mg really, but did have a friend on 32mg which is the ceiling dose.

Thankfully they also make 0.4mg & 2mg pills which is useful when you're tapering down. They are a total godsend when you're coming off heroin though. Seems a little overkill for codeine to me as well, unless you're taking 400mg doses every four hours or something.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Caffeine.

And some weed.


Being "sober" rocks!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Bella Figura said:


> Seems a little overkill for codeine to me as well, unless you're taking 400mg doses every four hours or something



Yeah I know it was overkill to use it to come off codeine lol, but I also heard they are a good high so I obviously had to try it, it's an opioid so it had to be done, and now I know I bloody hate it, good to know, its now crossed off my list haha 

Thing is because it was such a big pill and I had a tolerance I thought 1mg would be fine, thank fuck I listened and didn't do more and waited like I was told too, I probably had more than I thought as I was like hmm thats about 2mg so if I snap it that's 1mg,oh and I may aswell snort those crumbs that fell off too lol 

Never again, it's actually put me off buying anything else now


----------



## dabman

coffee, 20mg Vicodin and a bowl of weed. and some days i need a little extra and take a couple fioricet. that has  50mg butalbital, 300mg acetaminophen, 40mg caffeine and 30mg of codeine.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Bella Figura said:


> A lot of people get started on 8mg Subs in the US for coming off heroin, always seemed like a pretty high dose to me


At 17, having never taken opioids, I tried _Temgesic_™. Tiny tablets with 200ug of buprenorphine, no naloxone. Snorted one, felt a generic sedative effect, woke up and spent the next day feeling poisoned.

For reasons that no longer make sense, I persevered and tried again a few times. At best, a mild well-being and lethargy the following day.

Even now, 16 years on, a daily opiate consumer, the thought of taking 8mg makes me cringe in a way that can only be matched by the thought of eating live snake (I figure the effects would be similar to those of _Temgesic™)._


----------



## Nurse Ratched

tubgirl.jpg said:


> Caffeine.
> 
> And some weed.
> 
> 
> Being "sober" rocks!


So proud of you for being strong. I inquired as to how you were doing on your recovery on the thread you started. Glad to see this response.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Pumpkin2021 said:


> So proud of you for being strong. I inquired as to how you were doing on your recovery on the thread you started. Glad to see this response.


Oh shit, I must've missed that. Thanks for the kind words 

Well, I did smoke weed this weekend, but it beats pills and shit. And I needed to sleep, bad. The Shadow People ain't fun unless you're spun


----------



## Nurse Ratched

tubgirl.jpg said:


> Oh shit, I must've missed that. Thanks for the kind words
> 
> Well, I did smoke weed this weekend, but it beats pills and shit. And I needed to sleep, bad. The Shadow People ain't fun unless you're spun


It beats pills and shit indeed. And your'e welcome.


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

dabman said:


> that has 50mg butalbital, 300mg acetaminophen, 40mg caffeine and 30mg of codeine



I didn't think people could get barbs anymore, thought it had moved on from those to benzos, I'd like to try them, but have nothing else mixed in, definitely wouldn't want caffeine in it, I read they are for headaches though, just not heard of them before


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

tubgirl.jpg said:


> And I needed to sleep, bad



Have you tried high doses of valerian root, its a herb but it helps people coming off other stuff, I've used it to come off loads of different meds, benzos tramadol, zopiclone, mirtazapine etc

Also try essential oils for sleep like lavender and geranium oil, there's loads for sleep and low moods, sounds funny and hippy dippy but don't knock it till you try it, and horlicks and bedtime tea, like pukka night time tea, worth a try

Failing that have you tried low dose 7.5mg mirtazapine, it's a sedating antidepressant, helps with PAWS as it has studies showing it can even help with cravings for other drugs, it's used in addiction therapy and it's one of the best sleeping pills I've tried lol


----------



## deficiT

The usual psych meds minus abilify
8mg buprenorphine
Monster energy
Bumps of 4fmph

I've gone through nearly 5 gs of this stuff in a fairly short amount of time. I like it, but will probably just get an 8er of cocaine next time.

Will have some of that cartel Crystina on hand soon


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> Have you tried high doses of valerian root, its a herb but it helps people coming off other stuff, I've used it to come off loads of different meds, benzos tramadol, zopiclone, mirtazapine etc
> 
> Also try essential oils for sleep like lavender and geranium oil, there's loads for sleep and low moods, sounds funny and hippy dippy but don't knock it till you try it, and *horlicks and bedtime tea, like pukka night time tea, worth a try*
> 
> Failing that have you tried low dose 7.5mg mirtazapine, it's a sedating antidepressant, helps with PAWS as it has studies showing it can even help with cravings for other drugs, it's used in addiction therapy and it's one of the best sleeping pills I've tried lol


I knock no shit until I've tried it! 

I've tried almost every fucking herb I can get. 

I've got like 200+ Mirta laying around, they just don't sedate me. 

Thank you for the tips and concern!


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

That's mad they don't sedate you they done the opposite to someone I knew too but he has ADHD, I'm out of ideas then, insomnia is a bitch it's why I've been on and off meds for years


----------



## Nurse Ratched

tubgirl.jpg said:


> I knock no shit until I've tried it!
> 
> I've tried almost every fucking herb I can get.
> 
> I've got like 200+ Mirta laying around, they just don't sedate me.
> 
> Thank you for the tips and concern!


Valerian can be pretty subtle but if you increase the recommended dose it can actually be quite calming. Buying at a health food store or Puritan Pride vitamin company guarantees you better root matter. Valerian smells like dirty socks mixed with limburger cheese !! Good that you have some weed. Are you taking any Kratom or are you doing this with just weed? I'm rootin' for ya !


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Valerian can be pretty subtle but if you increase the recommended dose it can actually be quite calming. Buying at a health food store or Puritan Pride vitamin company guarantees you better root matter. Valerian smells like dirty socks mixed with limburger cheese !! Good that you have some weed. Are you taking any Kratom or are you doing this with just weed? I'm rootin' for ya !


Just weed. I actually get decent effect from massive amounts of chamomille in tea. I'm gonna give Valerian a go.
Kratom would suck me right back into that itchy, blissful fuck-the-world-where-my-drugs-at-state of mind.

Thanks man! That warms my ickysticky junkie-heart.


----------



## ivyqueen82

Still up and still smoking,  was supposed to nap before dinner now it's too late as I have some mushie jars to inoculate. Guess I'll just have to stay sky high and force down dinner lol oh and Monster Ultra Gold, my new favorite flavor


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
Worked out
300mg gaba
Strong Black tea


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

Not took again today apart from tea and vape, and I've woke up to my son telling me some wankers have stole his motorbike so I'm so mad and upset for him, loads of bikes getting stolen around here recently apparently


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing this morning...yet. Still got time lol.


----------



## deficiT

Stayed up to see the birds, been chatting with my roommate, got work shortly

4gs kratom
Will take the typical psych meds
Some more methamphetamine
Monster energy


----------



## ghostfreak

Boom 900mg Pregabalin
8mg eszopiclone earlier to get back to sleep but didn’t work.

Morning all!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Breakfast of the gods... damn if it aint makin me hungry for reals.

1.25g phenibut hcl
3g kratom


----------



## axe battler

@Fairy of the Flowers  did you take any codeine ir anything the day before you took  the subtex? If so it could have made you feel like shit cos of mild  precipitated withdrawals. 
Subtex is very very strong and with little or no tolerance half a mg is plenty for your first time. 

With the rest of the pill I would snort half a mg or let about 1mg melt under your tongue and it is a beautiful opioid. 

I'd your taking it to get off cocodamol it's like using a sledgehammer to tack in a picture frame. It's strong and addictive.  Careful


----------



## axe battler

I also wouldn't take any other opioids fir AT LEAST 24h depending on the opioid. With coding wait 24 hours and start taking half a mg


----------



## axe battler

200mg methadone and 70mg valium. Lots if tea


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

axe battler said:


> did you take any codeine ir anything the day before you took the subtex? If so it could have made you feel like shit cos of mild precipitated withdrawals



I only thought that happened with suboxone not subutex as it ain't got any naloxone in it? I had took small amounts codeine in morning before I took the subutex yeah, and the day before and for months before, daily for ages 



axe battler said:


> With the rest of the pill



The rest of that bastard got flushed around the time I was sweating and nauseated on my bathroom floor with a fast heart lol, I probably swore at it as I flushed it too, that's how bad I felt, I didn't want it anywhere near me lol



axe battler said:


> I also wouldn't take any other opioids fir AT LEAST 24h depending on the opioid



Not took opioids since, I ran out if co codamol that day though, but I even got offered Zapain yesterday which is 30mg codeine and 500mg paracetamol and said no for now I'll see how I go

Just been taking ibuprofen and paracetamol, and small amounts of cbd weed as bought 2 joints of that


----------



## axe battler

Yeah just stay away from the opiates they're no good. And yeah it sounds like precipitated withdrawal to me for sure. Mild but deffo that's what it is


----------



## axe battler

It should have been pleasant enough at the small dose u took. The fast heartbeat and sweating is a dead give away.
Just stick to the weed and ibuprofen dude


----------



## axe battler

It doesn't need to have naloxone to cause pwd. Pure bupe causes it too


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

axe battler said:


> Just stick to the weed



Cant handle weed but thought I'd try cbd weed lol, but yeah I've been addicted to Tramadol few years ago and 20 years  ago heroin it was for 4 years from age 17 so I should know better



axe battler said:


> It doesn't need to have naloxone to cause pwd. Pure bupe causes it too



I had no idea, it was the bloody headache that lasted all day that pissed me off more than anything, I'm a headache wimp, I'd rather flare ups of fibromyalgia than headaches lol

But I googled it and headache on subutex is the most common side effect

So I read bupe lasts 3 days, is that right so tomorrow will I get withdrawals from the codeine I've been on for like 4 months or so then?


----------



## axe battler

I would wat until it's been 30.hoursendwfore you used codeine  thrn have 0.5mg sub
If you're using the sun to get off codeine I would rethink this and just taper off codeine


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

I've no subs left, only done around 1mg, I'm not touching it again lol, I stopped the codeine its been 2 days now, I just wasn't sure if I'm not in to much pain because the sub is still in my system, or if once the sub is out of my system will I then be in withdrawal from the codeine I've been on for months


----------



## schizopath

Morning everyone

300mg gaba
Cigs
Coffee
Ksalol


----------



## ghostfreak

Good morning BL!

Usual morning meds
CBD coffee
10mg zune star (eszopiclone)
50mg Modafinil

Why am I up so early? No idea, just can’t get back to sleep


----------



## devilsgospel

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I've no subs left, only done around 1mg, I'm not touching it again lol, I stopped the codeine its been 2 days now, I just wasn't sure if I'm not in to much pain because the sub is still in my system, or if once the sub is out of my system will I then be in withdrawal from the codeine I've been on for months



Yeah @axe battler is most likely correct, you experienced some symptoms of Precipated Withdrawal. Buprenorphine itself has an incredibly high binding affinity by design, so as to knock other opioids off and put you into PW if you try to get smart and use between doses. This also makes it so if you take bupe and then another opioid, that opioid will have no affect due to bupe hogging all the receptors with a neurotransmitter iron fist. 

I've read and been told (as well as having a long history with it myself) that 2mg is where your receptors are entirely blocked. I never use more than that and see 8mg as complete overkill on big pharma's part. I was prescribed 32mg a day at one point for a relatively small heroin habit (years after my big one) and used maybe 0.2mg a day.

Another fun fact: norbupe, what bupe metabolizes into, is a full agonist opioid as opposed to a partial like regular bupe. Therefore the lower your dose (like 0.5mg range) the more full agonist makes it to your receptors. Much more pleasant, I assure you. If you'd be willing to give it time I bet you'd respond better to a dose like 0.2mg. I usually broke off a 2mg piece and put it in a pill crusher.


----------



## D-A-W-G

1gram of coffee beans


----------



## Fairy of the Flowers

devilsgospel said:


> This also makes it so if you take bupe and then another opioid, that opioid will have no affect due to bupe hogging all the receptors with a neurotransmitter iron fist



I did think other opioids won't work for 3 days but then thought thats suboxone, I'd ran out of co codamol and wanted off it anyway so just tried not having anything and I'm on my 4th day now, feel a bit crappy and keep getting headaches in the night, waking up with them, all my pains back from my fibromyalgia too and I'm cold, and have anxiety but I need to stick to it, hard when my nieghbour has Zapain I can get with just a text or call lol




devilsgospel said:


> If you'd be willing to give it time I bet you'd respond better to a dose like 0.2mg. I usually broke off a 2mg piece and put it in a pill crusher



No it put me right off, I flushed the rest and I can only get more if I order another 8mg and pay more money, nope not happening lol 

Thanks for the info though


----------



## schizopath

Did some speed yesterday so not taking anything today.

But so far

Coffee
With cigs


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee
Usual morning meds


----------



## dabman

Fairy of the Flowers said:


> I didn't think people could get barbs anymore, thought it had moved on from those to benzos, I'd like to try them, but have nothing else mixed in, definitely wouldn't want caffeine in it, I read they are for headaches though, just not heard of them before


I got them for migraines, but they do provide a nice high . I have had to take them for so long now i have to take two or three of them to get a buzz from them. getting my blood pressure under control has done more for my headaches than any pill has that was at 190/100. just took a different pill for that. lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl (a little extry this AM as the granchirrins (twins) coming later and I want to be outta this funk I have been in  )
3g kratom
still workin on coffee an hour and a half later (nasty stuff sometimes)
a few puffs of weed
cig

(f a d8 reminds me of spice for some reason)


hoping the sun comes out i can finish painting the porch. it would also open outdoor activities for the kids.



dabman said:


> I got them for migraines,...


"Chase" (a buddy of mine that lost a part of his skull) still gets 'em for the same reason. Can't remember the name (caffien, barbiturate and some other substance combined) but it has been discontinued 'cept for these (mostly extreme) cases.


----------



## Ganjcat

A few lines from the bit of heroin I had left a fag and just had my methadone and got back its a beautiful day in Leicester makes you feel glad to be alive


----------



## deficiT

40mg amphetamine
Wasting time working
Time theft


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> 40mg amphetamine
> Wasting time working
> Time theft


taking stimulants and working or cleaning is like cheating imo, but I'd rather be a cheater than a loser


----------



## devilsgospel

dabman said:


> I got them for migraines, but they do provide a nice high . I have had to take them for so long now i have to take two or three of them to get a buzz from them. getting my blood pressure under control has done more for my headaches than any pill has that was at 190/100. just took a different pill for that. lol



About 3 or so years ago I remember my dad getting them for extreme headaches basically first visit. Fortunately for me, his druggie son, he didn't like them so I ended up being given/pilfering all of them. Fun pill, but my insane benzo tolerance at the time kinda dampened it for me. I took around 3 or 4 at a time, iirc because that's below the problematic APAP threshold. The caffeine also kinda kills some of the tranquil euphoria (which I think is the point). 

Hey they're great with opioids and weed though.


----------



## sub21lime

Been taking phenibut the last two to three months and currently on a fast taper, if you can even call it a taper lol. been taking it every 2 to 3 days for 3 months now and holy shit is the rebound debilitating. Definitely the only substance I've ever taken in my life just 2 to 3 days a week and still have withdrawals. Been drinking and taking other supplements which has definitely been helping me. I got a hotel for a week and am just laying back watching tv and playing Xbox, drinking and smoking weed. I'm by no means rich, just spending this covid stimulus money lol. Sorry for the rant I'm a lil drunk.

This morning-

80mg methadone
200mg phenibut
500mg magnolia bark extract(feels like a benzo)
1200mg niacin(helps anxiety and mood like a mofo)
2000mg(nac or n-acetyl-l-cysteine) holy shit this has been a powerful anxiety reducer for me
3 grams vit c( anxiety reducer ) 
1 gram Aniracetam with some cdp choline ( mood stabilizer)
30mgs noopept (mood stabilizer with a nice mood lift)
400mg magnesium glycinate with 50mg vit b6
Green tea, black tea
Weed and hash oil
I think there was more can't remember atm kinda drunk lol


----------



## devilsgospel

sub21lime said:


> Been taking phenibut the last two to three months and currently on a fast taper, if you can even call it a taper lol. been taking it every 2 to 3 days for 3 months now and holy shit is the rebound debilitating. Definitely the only substance I've ever taken in my life just 2 to 3 days a week and still have withdrawals. Been drinking and taking other supplements which has definitely been helping me. I got a hotel for a week and am just laying back watching tv and playing Xbox, drinking and smoking weed. I'm by no means rich, just spending this covid stimulus money lol. Sorry for the rant I'm a lil drunk.
> 
> This morning-
> 
> 80mg methadone
> 200mg phenibut
> 500mg magnolia bark extract(feels like a benzo)
> 1200mg niacin(helps anxiety and mood like a mofo)
> 2000mg(nac or n-acetyl-l-cysteine) holy shit this has been a powerful anxiety reducer for me
> 3 grams vit c( anxiety reducer )
> 1 gram Aniracetam with some cdp choline ( mood stabilizer)
> 30mgs noopept (mood stabilizer with a nice mood lift)
> 400mg magnesium glycinate with 50mg vit b6
> Green tea, black tea
> Weed and hash oil
> I think there was more can't remember atm kinda drunk lol



I've always seen your long supplement lists and now that you've described their effects I feel as though I've been missing out. Very interesting stuff, gonna look for a decent supplement shop.


----------



## Zephyn

sub21lime said:


> Been taking phenibut the last two to three months and currently on a fast taper, if you can even call it a taper lol. been taking it every 2 to 3 days for 3 months now and holy shit is the rebound debilitating. Definitely the only substance I've ever taken in my life just 2 to 3 days a week and still have withdrawals. Been drinking and taking other supplements which has definitely been helping me. I got a hotel for a week and am just laying back watching tv and playing Xbox, drinking and smoking weed. I'm by no means rich, just spending this covid stimulus money lol. Sorry for the rant I'm a lil drunk.
> 
> This morning-
> 
> 80mg methadone
> 200mg phenibut
> 500mg magnolia bark extract(feels like a benzo)
> 1200mg niacin(helps anxiety and mood like a mofo)
> 2000mg(nac or n-acetyl-l-cysteine) holy shit this has been a powerful anxiety reducer for me
> 3 grams vit c( anxiety reducer )
> 1 gram Aniracetam with some cdp choline ( mood stabilizer)
> 30mgs noopept (mood stabilizer with a nice mood lift)
> 400mg magnesium glycinate with 50mg vit b6
> Green tea, black tea
> Weed and hash oil
> I think there was more can't remember atm kinda drunk lol


yeah i purposfully left my phenibut behind at some other house, and am thinking of not refilling my benzos or gabapentin (switched back from lyrica). the benzos are going to be hard but the past few months ive spent half the month abusing them and the other half recovering from the rebound just to swiftly start again when refilling the script, compounded by gabapentinoids. 

i think the niacin and vit c are in your head


----------



## sub21lime

Zephyn said:


> yeah i purposfully left my phenibut behind at some other house, and am thinking of not refilling my benzos or gabapentin (switched back from lyrica). the benzos are going to be hard but the past few months ive spent half the month abusing them and the other half recovering from the rebound just to swiftly start again when refilling the script, compounded by gabapentinoids.
> 
> i think the niacin and vit c are in your head


Have you ever done research on nicain and vitamin c therapy? Here's a few links I can send more if needed. 

Oh and you should read the last link I sent. It was a study done on vitamin c therapy and heroin withdrawals. There have been countless reports on reddit of people taking vitamin c only for opiate withdrawal and it actually kill half or all of the withdrawals. And niacin use to be used for alcohol withdrawals, so much the founders of AA wanted niacin therapy to be part of AA but big medicine said no. Sorry for the shortness of my answers and possible mis spelling, I've been drinking all day and have friends over, oh and not in my normal mind lol. I hope this info helps you one day. That's why I post my morning list, so other people will read and do there own research. I wanna help other people. I want other people to know that there's other substances besides hard street drugs that can not only help feel that void but help with mental and other issuses

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...WMAN6BAgJEAI&usg=AOvVaw3W-vsBFddraBnEuCORqGX5[/URL]


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAKegQIFRAC&usg=AOvVaw12wz6hnedShn2GCuBsw58X[/URL]


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAMegQIGhAC&usg=AOvVaw0ZMjtKcwGqN86OMQsmoq78[/URL]

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjARegQIExAC&usg=AOvVaw2fAZwFf-50BYuDZ0vRssGH[/URL]

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIAxAC&usg=AOvVaw3VCrRID0UkUYHiWtmCswY1[/URL]


----------



## sub21lime

devilsgospel said:


> I've always seen your long supplement lists and now that you've described their effects I feel as though I've been missing out. Very interesting stuff, gonna look for a decent supplement shop.



That's why I post.
When I first started on this site 13 years ago I would read all these long crazy morning list with substances I've never heard of, which sparked my interest and the rabbit hole began lol


----------



## devilsgospel

sub21lime said:


> That's why I post.
> When I first started on this site 13 years ago I would read all these long crazy morning list with substances I've never heard of, which sparked my interest and the rabbit hole began lol



I think that's particularly why I didn't get into it, at the time I was in a much worse rabbit hole


----------



## sub21lime

axe battler said:


> It doesn't need to have naloxone to cause pwd. Pure bupe causes it too


You are 100% right. the naloxone in it really has nothing to do with it.  I know this because when I was in my early to mid 20s my neighbor and I would regularly inject the Suboxone strips. I've even done the hexagon orange tablets. I know it was a bad idea but it made one 8 mg strip last me 3 to 5 days when if I were to take it the proper way which is sublingual it would last me a day maybe two. I think it's because they put such a low dose of the naloxone in it and the half-life is only I think a half hour so taking it orally really has no effect at that dose that's my theory on it.
That and I've done the Subutex while I still had methadone in my system and it put me straight into withdrawals hell I've even taken Subutex 18 hours after a heroin injection and it still put me into withdrawals and mind you this was Subutex without the naloxone in it that's how I know it's a buprenorphine. I'm pretty drunk atm so I prolly shouldn't be replying with these so called facts. just in a bluelight mood lol


----------



## schizopath

Coffee 
Cigs 
Zopiclone


----------



## ghostfreak

schizopath said:


> Coffee
> Cigs
> Zopiclone


We much Zopiclone did you end up taking?

Few more puffs on Nic salt eliquid here.


----------



## schizopath

Just one, but Its doing me good. Chilling and So on.


----------



## ghostfreak

schizopath said:


> Just one, but Its doing me good. Chilling and So on.


Nice one, enjoy.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom, weed and coffee
goin out for a cig

feelin shitty so gonna push myself to paint today to get out my freakin head


----------



## axe battler

The naloxone is a marketing thing.  Nothung more 





sub21lime said:


> You are 100% right. the naloxone in it really has nothing to do with it.  I know this because when I was in my early to mid 20s my neighbor and I would regularly inject the Suboxone strips. I've even done the hexagon orange tablets. I know it was a bad idea but it made one 8 mg strip last me 3 to 5 days when if I were to take it the proper way which is sublingual it would last me a day maybe two. I think it's because they put such a low dose of the naloxone in it and the half-life is only I think a half hour so taking it orally really has no effect at that dose that's my theory on it.
> That and I've done the Subutex while I still had methadone in my system and it put me straight into withdrawals hell I've even taken Subutex 18 hours after a heroin injection and it still put me into withdrawals and mind you this was Subutex without the naloxone in it that's how I know it's a buprenorphine. I'm pretty drunk atm so I prolly shouldn't be replying with these so called facts. just in a bluelight mood lol


----------



## axe battler

I.cbs to check but I think  naloxone has a lower affinity firnreceptoper.  Hence why bupe od"s being so hard to treat


----------



## axe battler

It's something who've the fuck mixed up suboxone could say well bupe  can get you high but naloxone can't so the dopey cons who buy the shit but know little about medicine are like wow APPROVED


----------



## axe battler

Greeeeeed


----------



## axe battler

I'm speaking on a corporate level and marketing btw "oh wow its got and ingredient that'll stop abuse sohospitals etx will buy it


----------



## schizopath

Diazepam
Coffee
Black tea
Rooibos tea
Cigs
Snus (started this cause I was smoking 35 cigarettes a day)


----------



## ghostfreak

12mg eszopiclone (zune star brand)


----------



## deficiT

Delta8thc
20mg amphetamine
4gs kratom

Accidentally overslept for work so I just called off, I guess it's one of those days


----------



## Freudzilla

Some delta 8 distillate 
Regular cannabis
600mg Gabapentin 
60mg of oxycodone
2mg of lorazepam 
A cup of coffee some cottage cheese a banana and a protein shake..  should be a good morning.


----------



## Zephyn

I've had one joint today. Thinking about getting some delta 8 in bulk, I thought I was maybe missing something from not smoking weed, but delta 8 seems just as good and way cheaper in bulk than delta 9 concentrates. And with my tolerance it's just a pain in the ass to smoke so much of anything but concentrates. Wish I could find a cheap hookup for some bubble hash, as that would be a good middle ground.


----------



## Ganjcat

Having a break from heroin so just 60mg methadone


----------



## TheFrogEffect

A good 8 hits of four different strains of Marijuana vape cartridges - 2 indica, a sativa, and a hybrid.
.2g heroin and (I'm guessing) .2g of meth, smoked simultaneously one after the other.


----------



## deficiT

@marley is good quit spamming please.


----------



## Dead But Smiling

The usual boring combo— kpins, Pristiq, Gabapentin, probably gonna fuck around and take some kratom before work.


----------



## ghostfreak

Just CBD coffee as well as my morning meds (Propranolol and Fexofenadine).


----------



## deficiT

20mg Amphetamine
4gs kratom
500mg l-tryptophan
500mg l-glutamine
500mg L-Tyrosine
500mg(? I think) magnesium
Monster energy


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
10mg diazepam
0.5mg pharma xanor


----------



## Joey

Never heard of delta-8 thc until I read it twice on this very page a few minutes ago. Interesting. Converts to 11-hydroxy just like delta-9 does in an edible.

today I have had some meth and some fent


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Modafinil 
CBD coffee


----------



## LivingOnValium

First thing i did upon waking up was taking 1mg alprazolam and 300mg ER bupropion orally. Then i had a shower and prepared breakfast. Before eating the breakfast i slammed 2mg of buprenorphine. Then i had the breakfast and two huge mugs of coffee.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

3g kratom
weed and more of same
cigs
coffee
air
water

maple ham and cheese omelet and milk
300mg pregab

more air and water with weed kicker


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blue World

2mg Subutex
6mg Bromazepam
Few Bong HIts


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blue World

1mg subutex
10mg Diazepam
Few bong hits
Strong cup of java ( no more alcohol, been clean of that for over a week now and want to keep it that way )


----------



## schizopath

Coming down from a small amphetamine binge. 1mg pharma xanax and 1mg bupre. Gonna cook something soon.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Coming down from a small amphetamine binge. 1mg pharma xanax and 1mg bupre. Gonna cook something soon.


What we cooking for breakie?


----------



## schizopath

Propably pea soup homie


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Propably pea soup homie


I'm having left over steak that im gonna chopped into some scrambled eggs. Change my whole diet now and working execerising into my daily routine too to help me get to my goal point and staying away from the bad or my downfall


----------



## schizopath

Id love to have a steak now. I cooked 900 grams of pea soup and added some extra meat innit


----------



## Lux Exterior

a stale day old cookie, 5 lines of speed, 3 cigarettes and wine  gonna get some weed in a couple of hours too just 1 gram tho cus it leads to bad habits like sleep


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Id love to have a steak now. I cooked 900 grams of pea soup and added some extra meat innit


My Boi!


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
4mg buprenorphine
Some puffs on the delta8thc
Magnesium, L-Glutamine, L-Tyrosine, L-Tryptophan

Got bubble guts  gonna try and get through the day in one piece


----------



## Delsyd

3g Kratom
A bowl of hemp flower
A bunch of vitamins 
Orgasm


----------



## Lux Exterior

deficiT said:


> Got bubble guts  gonna try and get through the day in one piece


Same, I feel like a jellyfish


----------



## Zephyn

Just snorted 90mg of dextroamphetamine. Hoping that hits the spot. God i guess stims cause perma tolerance too, because I barely feel shit. I don't want to push my dosage but might do another 45mg.


----------



## Zephyn

Being immune to every drug except opiates or high dose stimulants sucks! I mean I'm lightly buzzed and I did ibsuffulate it, but still (even opioids im hardheaded with, need at least 70-80mg oxycodone to get off)


----------



## Zephyn

I recall reading that dextoamphetamine isn't neurotoxin in "therapeutic doses". I wonder if that compensates with tolerance, probably not. I wonder how bad 120mg is.


----------



## axe battler

55mg methadone and a cod liver.

Man I wish I could get another little habit. Might get back into weed


----------



## schizopath

0.5mg pharma xanax
1mg bupre(...)
Cigs
Coffee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Afternoon BlueWorld
Forgot to put my breakie out there.

1mg subutex
10mg Diazepam
1 cup of HUG in a MUG - Romany creams flavour

And just had 0.5mg alzam after getting riled up by an idiot at the shops just now. Whooosa whoosa..

still need to really eat though.


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
L-Tyrosine, l-glutamine, l-tryptophan, magnesium
Delta8thc
Monster energy
Protein bar

Off to twerk, er, work


----------



## meprobamatedowned

50mg 2-FMA (20 oral, 30 nasal)
Green tea (1L) 
Polyvitamin supplement (especially for B1, PP, B9 vitamins for alcohol neuropathy)
1g magnesium / daily vitamin B6


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld
Slept okayish with little benzo use. Breakie was;

1mg subutex
15mg diazepam
1 cup of strong coffee


----------



## LivingOnValium

Huge mug of coffee
Toast
baked beans (must br Heiz)
2 eggs
bacon
2mg iv buprenorphine
2mg alprazolam


----------



## deficiT

2mg buprenorphine
20mg amphetamine
L-Tyrosine, Ltryotophan, Lglutamine, and magnesium

Got some good quality kratom in for when I run out of bupe.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

since 6am
3g kratom tea (no plant matter)
~50mg THC (smoked flower)

goin for the coffee now


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee earlier. Afternoon here now lol.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol + 1mg bupre shot. Black tea and coffee feat cigs and snus.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> 900 grams of pea soup


we actually weigh out our soup, schiz?   i mean, i get it but thought maybe that scale need a break? iirc they only weigh up to 50g? lol
best bro


----------



## Coffeeshroom

6am-64-14m said:


> we actually weigh out our soup, schiz?   i mean, i get it but thought maybe that scale need a break? iirc they only weigh up to 50g? lol
> best bro


Lol maybe he just did it 18x or used a normal kitchen scale maybe lol, with him you never know.
  @schizopath


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
1.5 tsp white jonkong kratom
L-Tyrosine, Ltryotophan, Lglutamine, magnesium

Hyped I got this kratom in, it's very good, far superior opioid to suboxone imo


----------



## meprobamatedowned

deficiT said:


> 20mg amphetamine
> 1.5 tsp white jonkong kratom
> L-Tyrosine, Ltryotophan, Lglutamine, magnesium
> 
> Hyped I got this kratom in, it's very good, far superior opioid to suboxone imo


did you replaced the subs by kratom, just like that ?


----------



## Delsyd

Came in to work today and one of my coworkers offered me a line of cocaine so I did it. 
cocaine
Kratom
Delta 8
Various vitamins 
Caffeine and CBD


----------



## deficiT

meprobamatedowned said:


> did you replaced the subs by kratom, just like that ?


Not totally replaced, but I'm down to taking 2mg suboxone every other day, and just take kratom on my off days. Only have 6 more mg subs and after that I'm out.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

nicely planned


----------



## meprobamatedowned

since it's already morning ...
50mg 2-fma oral
7 shots of gin 
1 joint
3mg diclazepam


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Semi okay sleep last night.
breakie

2mg subutex
10mg valium
400mg Gabapentin
1 cup of strong coffee (still getting use to having coffee as my first drink of the day and not alcohol)


----------



## deficiT

2 tspn Green Hulu kratom

Running late for work, but still gotta post


----------



## axe battler

deficiT said:


> 2 tspn Green Hulu kratom
> 
> Running late for work, but still gotta post


How do you take the kratom mate?  Toss.and wash or tea or some other mixture? I'm on methadone at the moment and think when I get low enough I'll try subs again for a bit on low dose and maybe combine with kratom as some people are doing I've noticed.  Kratom is.a.short buzz but deffo decent albeit mild.


----------



## deficiT

axe battler said:


> How do you take the kratom mate?  Toss.and wash or tea or some other mixture? I'm on methadone at the moment and think when I get low enough I'll try subs again for a bit on low dose and maybe combine with kratom as some people are doing I've noticed.  Kratom is.a.short buzz but deffo decent albeit mild.


Mixed with half a cup of OJ, generally. If I have the supplies, I'll throw in cinnamon, turmeric + black pepper, honey, and protein powder for the full meal. 

I've been on subs since late last year. Down to ~1mg a day, It's definitely been nice switching back to mostly kratom, as it actually gives me a little bit of a buzz.


----------



## axe battler

I remember I'd take cheap toilet paper and split it so I was only using a single ply and  put a teaspoon in for a total of 15gish.
I remember almost choking doing that!!! I think I reverted to mixing with warm water and downing it after that.
I've heard mixing with yoghurt is good esp as it's fatty and lowers stomach ph.


----------



## axe battler

Sorry that's 15gs! And in 3 to "bombs"


----------



## axe battler

Does the tumeeic and pepper potentiate?


----------



## deficiT

axe battler said:


> Does the tumeeic and pepper potentiate?


Yep supposedly. Seems to work a little better.


----------



## axe battler

Cool. Wonder if being on methadone would destroy any ability to appreciate ktatom. ..


----------



## deficiT

axe battler said:


> Sorry that's 15gs! And in 3 to "bombs"


You saying you take 15g bombs or a total of 15g in three?


----------



## axe battler

A total of 15g


----------



## axe battler

This was years ago tho. I'm on 85mg methadone now


----------



## deficiT

axe battler said:


> Cool. Wonder if being on methadone would destroy any ability to appreciate ktatom. ..


I don't know enough about methadone to know if it does or not but I imagine it would. Suboxone certainly does tho.


----------



## axe battler

I may try and report back


----------



## axe battler

Now I feel free of the fucking crack!!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blueworld

Only slept till 2am this morning as predicted but hey, that's life
Breakie

2mg subutex
10mg diazepam
6mg bromazepam
300mg pregabalin

Maybe i can passout again just for a few extra hours of sleep.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
2mg Clonazepam


----------



## deficiT

L-Tyrosine, l-glutamine, and magnesium
2tspn green hulu kapuas kratom
Some delta8thc
Pop tarts
Will probably take 2mg buprenorphine in a bit

It's Sunday so I'm off work, so I'm doing my best to just mozy around today and do nothing. I think I'll be able to manage.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Fuck sleep was a fuck up last night, went through a lot of benzos (lost count) and gabapentins and weed just to have still a shitty nights rest and there were other factors at play too(personal household stuff)
anyway breakie was so far

2mg subutex (1mg railed and 1mg buccal)
15mg diazepam
300mg Pregabalin
1 cup of strong Coffee

Happy Monday and new start to the week.


----------



## schizopath

40mg diazepam
1mg bupre
cigs
Snus


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> 40mg diazepam
> 1mg bupre
> cigs
> Snus


what is "Snus"?


----------



## schizopath

Swedish snus you put inside of your upper lip. Its like extra potent tobacco, and as Im cutting down smoking Im using snus more.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Swedish snus you put inside of your upper lip. Its like extra potent tobacco, and as Im cutting down smoking Im using snus more.


so it's almost like the american spitting tabacco? We have something similar here but you snort it. It's a little tub and then you just take a pinch and snort it, gives you a heavy head buzz instantly which i dislike and for me an instant feeling of nausea but that one little pinch wont make you crave nicotine for 4-6 hrs straight,fuck for me i didn't want any more the whole day but then again im not really a smoker, especially now that i stopped drinking. oh and here its called snuff. and i just quickly checked, you get 2 varients, wet and dry. We have the dry one and thats why you have to snort it and the wet is for buccal use basicly.


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Fuck sleep was a fuck up last night, went through a lot of benzos (lost count) and gabapentins and weed just to have still a shitty nights rest and there were other factors at play too(personal household stuff)
> anyway breakie was so far
> 
> 2mg subutex (1mg railed and 1mg buccal)
> 15mg diazepam
> 300mg Pregabalin
> 1 cup of strong Coffee
> 
> Happy Monday and new start to the week.


Nice new title shroom, welcome to staff 

20mg amphetamine
Delta8thc
L-Tyrosine, l-glutamine, and magnesium
Gonna take some kratom shortly, hopefully will settle my stomach


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Gotta hate it when it's time to drop dose, no? Started a taper of sorts to check the kratom consumption. Started getting out of hand but even though we _know _a substance has a ceiling, we act like it isn't a thing. Wonder what that's about other than flat out lying to ourselves (sorry, me in particular). 
So, 
2gs kratom (got up to 3g 4xday   , I know, right? wtf, man! lol strted at .5g? 'bout three years ago? something like that)
1.125mg phenibut hcl
weed and weed accessories (a throw to ol' hank hill) 
cigs and coffee

the .33% drop in kratom is noticeable but nothing major at time of plasmatic-syn-copatico log entry - 084.90.352

no feelings were harmed while performing above feat

over


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

slept for 4 hrs but guess better then nothing, think im gonna switch over to dopaquel for a week or so again for sleep.

Breakie;
1mg subutex
15mg valium
3 bong hits

Here is to a new day though its like 04:30 am here now


----------



## ghostfreak

100mg Tramadol (50mg 30mins apart)


----------



## meprobamatedowned

dumped 70mg 2-FMA and 1mg diclazepam in a pint of coffee
i feel functional again


----------



## ghostfreak

600mg Pregabalin


----------



## emkee_reinvented

2 coffee, a line of 3-FA and a can of Beer.

Unimaginable this would and can become a normal routine. My wake up time is being decided by my body rhythm. No boss or any  responsibility's that are interfering with my current lifestyle.

Ok, one i forgot, a responseability. My Siberian bushcat, she is in great health except that one tooth that is unhealthy. So I am saving up money atm.


----------



## Bella Figura

Tons of coffee


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Bella Figura said:


> Tons of coffee


That is a healthy start


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
L-Tyrosine, l-glutamine, and magnesium
2400mg gabapentin
2 tspn white jongkong kratom


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning blueWorld

Slept most of the day yesterday with out the aid of anything and came night time i was wide awake and even with all the benzos and gabapentinoids i took no real sleep, fucking long night
Breakfast was

1.5mg subutex
15mg Diazepam
2 Cups of CBD Tea (boost tea with 2mg cbd per bag) Apparently good for morning to help you get focused and tuned in for the day, Let's see if it helps in any way.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning blueWorld
> 
> Slept most of the day yesterday with out the aid of anything and came night time i was wide awake and even with all the benzos and gabapentinoids i took no real sleep, fucking long night
> Breakfast was
> 
> 1.5mg subutex
> 15mg Diazepam
> 2 Cups of CBD Tea (boost tea with 2mg cbd per bag) Apparently good for morning to help you get focused and tuned in for the day, Let's see if it helps in any way.


Added the following like 30 mins ago:
300mg pregabalin
400mg Gabapentin
1.5mg subutex ( feel like trying to get a small buzz from the subutex today, normally don't go over 2mg a day but to day feel like going up to 6mg and see if i can feel anything on that does if my daily maintenance dose atm is 2mg a day)
and then just added more of the following now:
150mg pregabalin
400mg gabapentin

Already feeling that intoxicated feeling that to me is the closest to the feeling of intoxication i get from alcohol, so they help a lot for the days i really crave alcohol. The gabapentinoids that is


----------



## ghostfreak

4mg Alp
CBD coffee


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
2 tspn gold bali kratom
Magnesium, L-Tyrosine, l-glutamine
2400mg gabapentin

Running late for work again, in the rain, per usual


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

emkee_reinvented said:


> 2 coffee, a line of 3-FA and a can of Beer.


How's the 3-FA if I may ask 
I heard conflicting reports about the batch going around


----------



## schizopath

Coffee
Cigs
2mg ksalol
1200mg gabapentin

Waiting on some orders


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> How's the 3-FA if I may ask
> I heard conflicting reports about the batch going around


For stimulant's properties at the dosages snorted i took. It blew oral  DexAmphetamine. 

But there is no way to determine an equivalent dosage. 15/ 20 mg Dex is hot but a line of 3-FA 20/ 30 mg. felt hotter.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.25g phenibit hcl
2g kratom at 6am ffs   
some weed
coffee
cig

fiddinda do a 3g shot of krat and lift this mood a little f da rain and the sun

yeah kratom has withdrawals albeit they seem just as subtle as the "high" imo
havent tried sudden stopping... learned better than that (with anything) a few year ago right here, my friends


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept like the dead from jut past midnight to just before 5am. One of those dead sleeps, where you just close your eyes and open it again and its the next day. Like those type of sleep
Breakie was;

2mg subutex
20mg valium
300mg Pregabalin
400mg gababentin
1 cup of Cbd tea x2 tea bags (4mgs in total)
busy thawing some chicken livers for proper breakfast just now lol


----------



## HLH12

Cup of coffee and a cig. (Old school)


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Slept like the dead from jut past midnight to just before 5am. One of those dead sleeps, where you just close your eyes and open it again and its the next day. Like those type of sleep
> Breakie was;
> 
> 2mg subutex
> 20mg valium
> 300mg Pregabalin
> 400mg gababentin
> 1 cup of Cbd tea x2 tea bags (4mgs in total)
> busy thawing some chicken livers for proper breakfast just now lol


Chicken liver's? 

thought that only British used that as food.


----------



## Bella Figura

Slept like shit, feel like shit, this coffee tastes like shit. The perfect morning.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

emkee_reinvented said:


> Chicken liver's?
> 
> thought that only British used that as food.


"Used that as food" lol  you make it sound like humans shouldn't even consume it.. Nah we "Afrikaners" love "Afval" or Offal as it's known in english. But yeah we like all organ meat and we cook it to actual perfection and make it taste like the best food of it's sorts. Most on here know i love having Chicken hearts and/or chicken livers for breakfast. And no not some patte, but solids pieces of liver in my secret sauce.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Bella Figura said:


> Slept like shit, feel like shit, this coffee tastes like shit. The perfect morning.


Feel you on those mornings, i have them too. Just makes you wanna crawl back in a dark hole and hide away again.


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine
2mg buprenorphine
2400mg gabapentin

Ugh, not about it today


----------



## emkee_reinvented

Coffeeshroom said:


> "Used that as food" lol  you make it sound like humans shouldn't even consume it.. Nah we "Afrikaners" love "Afval" or Offal as it's known in english. But yeah we like all organ meat and we cook it to actual perfection and make it taste like the best food of it's sorts. Most on here know i love having Chicken hearts and/or chicken livers for breakfast. And no not some patte, but solids pieces of liver in my secret sauce.


I loved 'Kidney pie' a British delight.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Just woke up and its like 02:20am now or like half an hour ago but yeah im awake. 
So just had some weed and a benzo

half a joint
1mg alzam

Maybe i will nod off or pass out for another hour or 2 at least or just stay awake and watch "Boardwalk Empire" finished


----------



## trogere

1 small bowl of CBD weed
1 chip of tabernante elliptica root bark (plant very close to iboga)
2 yellow Red Bulls
1 Tim Hortons medium coffee.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Just woke up and its like 02:20am now or like half an hour ago but yeah im awake.
> So just had some weed and a benzo
> 
> half a joint
> 1mg alzam
> 
> Maybe i will nod off or pass out for another hour or 2 at least or just stay awake and watch "Boardwalk Empire" finished


Well 30 min odd after this post we had load shedding, meaning no power which on came back on like 10 min ago and i also just got back home, so nice to have power when you get back home, anyhow added the following since my last breakie post

1mg subutex
10mg diazepam
6mg bromazepam
Rest of the left over joint.
600mg Pregabalin
800mg Gabapentin.

Feeling good and at ease. Been trimming one plant half the morning. but so relaxing with some music and a joint.

Now for real breakfast, just bought some chicken hearts, so that and scrambled eggs with toast.. Nom Nom Nom..


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Just woke up and its like 02:20am now or like half an hour ago but yeah im awake.
> So just had some weed and a benzo
> 
> half a joint
> 1mg alzam
> 
> Maybe i will nod off or pass out for another hour or 2 at least or just stay awake and watch "Boardwalk Empire" finished


Well 30 min odd after this post we had load shedding, meaning no power which on came back on like 10 min ago and i also just got back home, so nice to have power when you get back home, anyhow added the following since my last breakie post

1mg subutex
10mg diazepam
6mg bromazepam
Rest of the left over joint.
600mg Pregabalin
800mg Gabapentin.

Feeling good and at ease. Been trimming one plant half the morning. but so relaxing with some music and a joint.

Now for real breakfast, just bought some chicken hearts, so that and scrambled eggs with toast.. Nom Nom Nom..


----------



## deficiT

Just got to work, out in the city again today. Hopefully not as bad as yesterday. Its payday so I'ma pick up some crystal at some point.

20mg amphetamine
2 tspn white jongkong kratom (yakked half of it into the sink , need to remember to get OJ)
2400mg gabapentin
Magnesium, L-Tyrosine, and l-glutamine


----------



## thegreenhand

Was gonna take some amph today too but settled for coffee. Gonna save it for Sunday when I have the whole day to get some much needed studying done


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Awake and restless, not sure but feeling very edgy or irritated this morning. Slept okayish
Breakie was

1mg subutex
18mg bromazepam
300mg pregabalin
400mg gabapentin

Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Cigs/nic 50 mg baclofen
my girl gave me both were tired so we both took a 200mg caffeine pill around 1am hung out with her just listening to music driving around town for a good while went back home had amazing sex 
Then we came back and had some amazing sex again  and then she went to sleep around an hour ago, had a cigarillo that hit perfectly after all that  lol (came 2 times in a row the second time oddly enough )

my sleep is screwed the fuck up so I’m wide awake but currently
Cigs/nic
50mg dph
20mg hydrocodone
2 very strong cups of coffee (for potentiation/ synergism and not wasting my low tolerance by nodding)

starting to feel the euphoria like literally rn lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept in very late, like just past 10am which for me is like a miracle to sleep that late and getting decent sleep. Went to bed or passed out at 3amish i think, fuck cant remember.

Any how breakfast so far was

0.0mg subutex ( don't need it so far or no wd's so far )
0.5mg alzam
10mg diazepam
375mg pregabalin ( 2 doses, 300mg when i woke and 75mg now as i was typing )
1200mg gabapentin ( split in 3 doses so far, a hour apart roughly )
cup of Coffee, very strong


----------



## ghostfreak

Woke after 8am but lay in bed for a few hours with the wee one watching Kids Netflix.

2mg Eszopiclone
Usual morning meds 
CBD coffee
100mg Tramadol SR (crushed in mouth of course)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept so so. Had shitty dreams that kept waking me up.
breakie was

1mg subutex
10mg diazepam
1 cup of CBD rooibos tea (2mg)
20mg cbd daily capsule (first time trying)

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend and is ready for a new week.
Happy Monday all

Regards
CoffeeShroom


----------



## ghostfreak

Usual morning meds (Propranolol 160mg SR and Fexofenadine 120mg).

Coffee when I get to work.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol eaten
2mg ksalol injected
Cigs
Coffee


----------



## stardust10

10mg diazepam, a litre of water and a pipe of green (amnesia not my fave but does the job)
Another fix- go a walk to clear my head.
Gonna make some edibles today aswell (for tomorrow) 
Soon it will be drink o'clock so I need to cram in what I've to do today quick before withdrawals start and I turn in to the town drunkard lol.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Slept for all of 2 hour but I’m cutting back on the alp so of course lol I’m just happy I got some sleep

50mg dph
5-6 cups of strong coffee 
Cigs/nic

just dosed 20mg hydrocodone chased with sprite and about to go smoke a cigarette or 2 and find something good to eat to better my mood before I really am in a better mood lol

might add in some baclofen idk yet


----------



## deficiT

20mg amphetamine and a ciggy


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

slept not to bad, woke up a lot but fell asleep easily again. Only had 18mg bromazepam before sleep with few bong hits.
Breakie was

1mg subutex
10mg valium
1 cup of rooibos cbd tea (2mg)
20mg cbd daily caps (2nd try, yesterday felt it making me relaxed but at the same time maybe a bit too much)


----------



## ghostfreak

600mg Pregabalin 
20mg Omeprazole


----------



## deficiT

20mg Amphetamine 
2400mg gabapentin
L-Tyrosine, L-glutamine, magnesium

Nothing quite strong enough to make me appreciate being alive this morning.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

So far cigs and *strong* *coffee* and 50mg dph 

only have 30mg of hydro left 
So I’m just deciding between omeprazole for the potentiate affects or something else


----------



## devilsgospel

Bunch of PCP and uppers, breakfast of champions


----------



## stardust10

Why the omeprazole? Does that make it stronger? If just for acidity then it's fine lol was just interested cause I take diazepam and sometimes omeprazole
And obviously I drink


----------



## devilsgospel

Omeprazole and stuff like that inhibits the metabolism of opioids and other drugs, so therefore they move slower through your system and you get better effects (never really noticed it myself but I have a very, very high tolerance). I don't know the complete science but I've had it explained to me.


----------



## stardust10

That's cool good to know thanks


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept decent but did have some dopaquel last night.
Breakie at 7sih

1mg subutex
10mg valium
400mg Gabapentin
150mg Pregabalin
1 cup of rooibos cbd tea (2mg)
20mg cbd daily caps (still insure about this one but will give it a month or till box is finish and them decide)

Edit: Just added roughly 2 hrs later
2.5mg Lorazepam ( got super pissed off just now and had 5 lorazepams so popped one instead of alzam )
400mg gabapentin
75mg pregabalin

gonna be a long fucking day for me


----------



## Specified

coffeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Slept decent but did have some dopaquel last night.
> Breakie at 7sih
> 
> 1mg subutex
> 10mg valium
> 400mg Gabapentin
> 150mg Pregabalin
> 1 cup of rooibos cbd tea (2mg)
> 20mg cbd daily caps (still insure about this one but will give it a month or till box is finish and them decide)
> 
> Edit: Just added roughly 2 hrs later
> 2.5mg Lorazepam ( got super pissed off just now and had 5 lorazepams so popped one instead of alzam )
> 400mg gabapentin
> 75mg pregabalin
> 
> gonna be a long fucking day for me


just added another

75mg pregabalin
400mg gabapentin
3 bong hits ( that hit me hard, that 4rth plant is nicely potent)


----------



## deficiT

devilsgospel said:


> Bunch of PCP and uppers, breakfast of champions


Yeah I knew you was WildStyle....


2tspn white jongkong kratom
2400mg gabapentin
Magnesium, L-Tyrosine, and l-glutamine
Marlboro menthol

You guys think it'll be a manager or a customer I kill first today?


----------



## Specified

deficiT said:


> Yeah I knew you was WildStyle....
> 
> 
> 2tspn white jongkong kratom
> 2400mg gabapentin
> Magnesium, L-Tyrosine, and l-glutamine
> Marlboro menthol
> 
> You guys think it'll be a manager or a customer I kill first today?


What's better? L-tyrosone or mucuna preriens?


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Cigs/nic
60mg SL CBD
1-1.7 g blunt

ran out of my hydros but I’m not even upset, cuz I was starting to hit a wall anyways


I’ve got surgery for my broken hand at 10 this morning that’ll be a hell of a breakfast when they knock me out  hopefully they give me something more then hydros cuz I am gonna have to have several pins in my hand

but ik they will give me morphine right afterwards ivd at the very least. Reason being I told them I was allergic to meperidine a long time ago so I get it every time so I get to look forward to that I suppose 

hope everyone is staying as safe as they can, I’ll try to manifest a good day for everyone


----------



## deficiT

Specified said:


> What's better? L-tyrosone or mucuna preriens?


Couldn't say... I'm not familiar with the latter


----------



## Coffeeshroom

deficiT said:


> Yeah I knew you was WildStyle....
> 
> 
> 2tspn white jongkong kratom
> 2400mg gabapentin
> Magnesium, L-Tyrosine, and l-glutamine
> Marlboro menthol
> 
> You guys think it'll be a manager or a customer I kill first today?


maybe a Karen?


----------



## Specified

cofffeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Awesome night last night and slept solidly from midnightish till 05:20 am and only had 50mg dopaguel and 1mg alzam before bed. So no complaints on the sleep.
Breakie was so far

1mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
20mg CDB daily cap
1 cup of CBD rooibos (2mg per cup)

And yeah that's it, gonna give the gabapentinoids a break again for a while.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

i  woke up at 8 am and got back to bed untill 1 pm and have now consumed a few milligrams of 2-FMA as it is all that i have left. Good pick me up litlle sister amphetamine :'(
Fuck not planning the ordering right


----------



## deficiT

2tspn white jongkong kratom
2400mg gabapentin

Half day at work today, I've got an appointment at the DMV to finally get my car legal. I could really use it. Worked about 22 hours already between Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

deficiT said:


> 2tspn white jongkong kratom
> 2400mg gabapentin
> 
> Half day at work today, I've got an appointment at the DMV to finally get my car legal. I could really use it. Worked about 22 hours already between Tuesday and Wednesday.


Quick Q, do you find the white strain to give you energy, focus and motivation, like advertised more then the rest? I still haven't tried any kratom but realy looking into it.


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> Quick Q, do you find the white strain to give you energy, focus and motivation, like advertised more then the rest? I still haven't tried any kratom but realy looking into it.


In comparison to the other strains, it is less sedating while still being fairly euphoric if that makes sense. But I've only really found strain differences to be appreciable when it's quality kratom. If it's low quality they are pretty much all virtually the same. 

Some ppl find no difference between strains but I don't find that to be the case. They vary in alkaloid content, even between different batches of the same strain.


----------



## deficiT

My favorites are green or gold. Rn my current favorite of the ones I have is a gold. Which actually by percent has the lowest mitragygine content. Go figure. Must have a higher 7-hm content.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okayish with just 1mg alzam and all the weed i smoked last night.
Breakie

1mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
1 cup of CBD rooibos tea (2mg)
20mg Daily CBD cap

Got some work to do quick and load up before 6am (got like just over an hour)


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Coffeeshroom said:


> I still haven't tried any kratom but realy looking into it.



You should give it a try. It's pretty enjoyable, and very safe (generally-speaking of course, no drug is ever 100% safe for all users)

I've never detected much of a difference between strains, personally. Probably more of an energized effect from kratom alkaloids than other opioids though ime...some of my earliest experiments with kratom were so fun, man, I remember taking a spoonful at midday and work would just fly by, my body in movement would feel amazing and it was just like a euphoric stimulant buzz with a side of opioided feels. Other opioids are much stronger but I wouldn't have been able to do them and remain functional while working, but kratom was like some kind of wonder drug lol

Kratom has a special place in my heart and I'm glad that it's still around, kratom is what the people need garshdarnit!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Yeah looking at moving over to kratom when i wanna get off the subs. Still just looking for a reliable South African vendor and then working out what vein color and then the strain or place it comes from, cause under white you have like 10 odd places and the same with green, red and gold. But its expensive here by us.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I wouldn't worry too much about the various strains...like you said, there's a million permutations of kratom involving some combination of a color and a location in southeast Asia. imho there's just not that much of a difference, and definitely not enough of a difference to justify so many categorizations


----------



## meprobamatedowned

150mg 3-MMC + 30mg 2-FMA mixed in a syringe, then plugged.
2mg diclazepam
1 cup of coffee, a few cigarettes


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeee


----------



## axe battler

85mg methadone
8mg alprazolam
Sugary tea


----------



## axe battler

What ever happened to Effect. He was on here daily


----------



## deficiT

2tspn white jongkong kratom
1 line of cocaine
A banana
Monster energy

Eeeeereeee we go happy Friday y'all


----------



## paranoid android

A joint of Meat Breath 
Coffee
4 cans of Guinness


----------



## Specified

Coffeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept okayish.
Breakie

1mg subutex
2mg Clonazepam ( first time in ages, generally don't like this benzo but decided to give it a try again )
1 cup of Cbd Rooibos tea (2mg) nice tasting i have to admit. Actually made a jug of ice tea from them with some caramel flavoured rooibos added for extra flavour.
20mg cbd daily caps

Time to start the day and stop being lazy or going out and get some plants done today.
Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## ghostfreak

2mg eszopiclone (trying to get back to sleep).


----------



## ghostfreak

Couldn’t get back to sleep so crushed up a 100mg Tramadol and sipping on strong coffee.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

3-mmc plugged, and 3-mmc nasal , 
my package has still not arrived grrr


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Slept okayish.
> Breakie
> 
> 1mg subutex
> 2mg Clonazepam ( first time in ages, generally don't like this benzo but decided to give it a try again )
> 1 cup of Cbd Rooibos tea (2mg) nice tasting i have to admit. Actually made a jug of ice tea from them with some caramel flavoured rooibos added for extra flavour.
> 20mg cbd daily caps
> 
> Time to start the day and stop being lazy or going out and get some plants done today.
> Happy Saturday to all.


i Just added .50mg triazolam (railed)
0.5mg subutex (also railed)
Rolled a phat joint and gonna smoke it now when i take the dogs down to the dam for a walk and maybe see my doggie walking partner  

But foook do i feel like a drink. Just more of my ice tea will have to do lol


----------



## deficiT

2tspn green Hulu kapuas kratom
1 line of cocaine

Last day of work for the week, soon I'll be able to rest my poor soul... Gotta get through today though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well back from the dam with friends and gonna have a braai now, good times. Meanwhile smoking blunts all around and a few doing stimulants but I'm good for now. I want my munchies for that meat!!


----------



## devilsgospel

Coffeeshroom said:


> Yeah looking at moving over to kratom when i wanna get off the subs. Still just looking for a reliable South African vendor and then working out what vein color and then the strain or place it comes from, cause under white you have like 10 odd places and the same with green, red and gold. But its expensive here by us.



Kratom got me off subs. It can be done dude, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept okayish, not the best but not the worst either. Was up most night but that's cause i had company last or friends that slept over. My mate and his girl and his girl's friend. We actually had an awesome night    in that regard. Anyhow breakie was the norm

1mg Subutex
2mg clonazepam ( still not impressed )
1 cup of CBD Rooibos Tea (2mg)
20mg CBD daily caps

Just got back from church now too and had
2.5mg lorazepam
1 cup of CBD Rooibos tea again (2mg)

Feeling relaxed and ready to trim some more trees and also have 2 deliveries to make later and after pay off my one account so i can go get a new cellphone finally or try at least. See what excuses they gonna come up with today, i wonder lol


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee and 50mg Modafinil


----------



## deficiT

*big yawns* fuck, i slept all day... it's no longer morning but it's my morning anyway

gonna drink 2tspns of green hulu kratom
and smoke some delta8thc


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept fairly well last night
Breakie so far

1mg subutex
2mg clonazepam
1 cup CBD rooibos tea (2mg)
20mg CBD daily capsule

Happy monday and new week to all


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeeeeee


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee, feel so done out today.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Slept hard asf (16mg alprazolam and 5 blunts) *woke up on* *fire* with a PTSD dream tho so I slept okay ig

shook that off challengingly... but at least I got some much needed R&R

so far
Cigs/nic
7-8 *black strong coffee*
40 mg omeprazole* (*potentiation*)*
75mg dph for the potentiate/ synergistic properties
100mg CBD SL for the synergism/ slight slight potentiate Affects
40mg hydrocodone

Now I’m feeling good nodding a bit trying to type and retype  this , and just vaping some nic, probably about to serf BL/ and or watch a movie/ show

I will try to manifest a good day for everyone


----------



## axe battler

I used to like modafinil. It wasn't recreational but it picked you up better than coffee


----------



## axe battler

Wow 16mg and 5 blunts! Get that tolerance lowwererrrrrd wor kid


----------



## ghostfreak

axe battler said:


> I used to like modafinil. It wasn't recreational but it picked you up better than coffee


I really only use it now if I’m super tired or have been up half the night/early in the morning. Def better than a few cups.


----------



## AutoTripper

So....nuts as any witful  soul here I really feel, the most profound, deep, hallucinogenic experience today.

No plans before today.

Today....1000 micrograms of LSD. Onto 70 grams fine Kavas. Amnesiac, numerable edible doses lol.

Nice Bluedream Sativa vapor too. Wow, the timeless crazy part in the conscious super high LSD dose trips. 

Just....reporting duties lol. I....am.....cooked! And cooked perfectly too, seasoned seared, here right now.

Lol. Please, ignore me. I’m mega high on LSD but not having 1% of a bad trip @TripSitterNZ irt our discissions- 1mg today but 500 ug was........no words.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blueworld

Feeling super depro this morning for some reason and i had a decent nights rest, so don't know whats up.
Breakie

1mg subutex
12mg bromazeoam
2.5mg lorazepam
1 cup CBD roibos tea (2mg)
20mg CBD Daily caps

Feeling meh.


----------



## deficiT

1 bump of ketamine
Delta8thc
2tspn white jongkong kratom

Enjoyed my time off... Here we go again


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okay and breakie was

1mg subutex 
12mg bromazepam
2.5mg lorazepam
400mg gabapentin
225mg pregabalin
1 cup of CBD rooibos tea (2mg)
20mg CBD daily caps

Yeah not feeling today so yeah, fuck it


----------



## meprobamatedowned

45mg 2-FMA oral and 1mg delorazepam
RRRRREEEADDYYY FOR TODAAYYYY


----------



## axe battler

So I'm thinking of tapering my meth and going on subutex.
I know at under 2mg a full agonist feeling can be achieved but say if I get to 30mg meth then switch to 6-8mg sub and continue tapering, will 1-2mg sub gimme a nice little kick in the mornings like meth used to?


----------



## axe battler

I'd much rather be on 2mg sub than 85mg methadone


----------



## deficiT

axe battler said:


> So I'm thinking of tapering my meth and going on subutex.
> I know at under 2mg a full agonist feeling can be achieved but say if I get to 30mg meth then switch to 6-8mg sub and continue tapering, will 1-2mg sub gimme a nice little kick in the mornings like meth used to?


I just tapered off of subs, personally it doesn't really do anything for me anymore, at any dose.


----------



## meprobamatedowned

no sleep + dirty 3-FPM (should i plug it ? wash it?) + 2-FMA +Delorazepam
exams today


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MydriHaze

Coffee and cannabis, keeping it soft


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee and morning meds. Have to pick up a prescription for Pregabalin and the rest of my stuff later so might hold off taking anything until Sunday as will be off Monday. We’ll see lol.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept not too bad but been up early getting deliveries ready and then doing then, delivered over 2k'gs of cannabis this morning to 3 seperate destination (1x 500g, 1x 500g and 1x 1kg plus freebies)

1mg subutex 
12mg bromazepam
400mg gabapentin
150mg pregabalin
1 cup of CBD rooibos tea (2mg)
20mg CBD daily caps

Now to get back to more harvesting, Happy Phuza Thursday!!


----------



## axe battler

Dirty 3fpm as in cut a lot? Yeah ray or plug it if you can figure out how strong it is. Be careful. Vaping a little it safer but compulsive.


----------



## ghostfreak

3mg Alp
100mg Tramadol split in half 30 mins apart


----------



## SteeleyJ

10mg oc.   coffee.        life in the slow lane these days.

Bout to go check the local smoke shop for some kratom.
I got surprised with a drug test as soon as I walked in to fill out an app yesterday. Not gonna make that mistake again.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeee


----------



## deficiT

1mg lorazepam
delta8thc, couple puffs
2tspn green hulu kratom

just chillaxin


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeee


----------



## ghostfreak

Nic salt vapes.

Coffee when I get to work.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

.5mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
.5mg alzam
20mg CBD Daily Caps

Friday, yeah... Happy weekend to all


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre and 1mg ksalol. What an immense relief.


----------



## marley is good

rainbow sherbert


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Breakie was

1.5mg subutex
18mg bromazepam
5mg nitrazepam ( my last one )
20mg CBD Daily caps
few bong hits (gelato samba)

Feeling like nodding back to sleep, so let's see. Feeling nicely baked atm till the rest kick in.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

axe battler said:


> Wow 16mg and 5 blunts! Get that tolerance lowwererrrrrd wor kid


Yeah I’m already tapering (I’ve got plenty of pharma grade bars) but that was my really recreational dose

normal recreational (still a high dose is 8mg alp, I’m aware. I appreciate the concern)


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Breakie was
> 
> 1.5mg subutex
> 18mg bromazepam
> 5mg nitrazepam ( my last one )
> 20mg CBD Daily caps
> few bong hits (gelato samba)
> 
> Feeling like nodding back to sleep, so let's see. Feeling nicely baked atm till the rest kick in.


Not noddy enough so added

400mg Gabapentin
225mg Pregabalin


----------



## ghostfreak

4mg Clonazepam 
Coffee


----------



## axe battler

I've been having the odd 0.5-1g (measured with a teaspoon so very approximate doses) of phenibut in the morn with my 85ml of green gloop. Not noticed a huge recreational affect but it seems to make you a bit more social and talkative. Is that all I can expect from it? It's not bad for the price! But I've heard reports of wonderful euphoria on it.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

So far just cigarettes and vaping


----------



## SteeleyJ

10mg OC and coffee......


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Now- 5 cups of very strong coffee
More cigs/nic
14mg alp
4mg alp SL

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## ghostfreak

Vaping and 30mg Diazepam.


----------



## deficiT

delta8thc and some cigarettes


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Feeling still rough around the edges. Slept okayish after a few benzos and some dopaquel too
Breakie so far.

4mg subutex
.5mg alzam
12mg bromazepam
800mg Gabapentin
300mg Pregabalin

Not looking forward today.


----------



## Kittycat5

Nothing at all this morning. Did a tiny bit of meth at like 6pm. It was actually banging shit as its now 430am and I'm still up.

Most days though it's fentadope. I've been managing to not really do much each day, mostly cuz im broke, but I do it nearly everyday and thankfully no withdrawal in awhile.


Edit: Shit, completely forgot this chick spotted me a couple bags of dope. Wtf fr.


----------



## schizopath

1.5 grams of gabapentin
2mg klonopin
And 1mg bupre     Friend helped me out cause I was in bupre wds. Love that guy 
And just made tasty food for myself and him
Tame Impalas best tracks


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blueworld

Slept shitty and got up at 4am and had

2mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
400mg gabapentin
150mg pregabalin
0.5mg alzam

6am
1mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
1.25mg lorazepam
800mg gabapentin
150mg pregabalin

10am now
6mg bromazepam
0.5mg alzam
400mg gabapentin

feeling good but a bit lazy, time for some energy drinks lol. cause i need to snip snip snip


----------



## D's

A scoop of that c4 extreme pre workout mix chased with water. That shit will have u up in no time.


----------



## deficiT

150mg Iv methamphetamine


----------



## deficiT

And some weed brownies


----------



## deficiT

Cartridges


----------



## axe battler

schizopath said:


> 1.5 grams of gabapentin
> 2mg klonopin
> And 1mg bupre     Friend helped me out cause I was in bupre wds. Love that guy
> And just made tasty food for myself and him
> Tame Impalas best tracks


Tame impala rule!


----------



## axe battler

U heard a band called pond? Their singer and guitarist are from tame impala and are also great


----------



## schizopath

Ive listened to their stuf. They got some straight up bangers.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Hmmmm i Wonder   @btechlc


----------



## Prettyboy12

A nice dark shot of black tar heroin.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

slept decent enough, just up early but that all good.
Breakie was

2mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
tons of bong hits so far lol ( busy testing )
oh and tons of coffee too (got the pot with me)

Busy morning for mesa later


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> slept decent enough, just up early but that all good.
> Breakie was
> 
> 2mg subutex
> 6mg bromazepam
> tons of bong hits so far lol ( busy testing )
> oh and tons of coffee too (got the pot with me)
> 
> Busy morning for mesa later


Just added now 08:00am
75mg pregabalin

Need to be focused today


----------



## btechlc

Coffeeshroom said:


> Just added now 08:00am
> 75mg


75mg of what?


----------



## Specified

Coffeeee


----------



## axe battler

Pick up day for my meth so doubled up to 190mg with bicarb and a whole white grape fruit which I haven't done in ages. Starting to feel a good buzzzzzz!

Oh and 1.5mg clonazepam


----------



## axe battler

btechlc said:


> 75mg of what?


Coffed


----------



## Kittycat5

Some Delta 8 gummies, a shot of meth and dope mixed together and a sniffed bag of dope to boot. And a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## axe battler

Hmmm @Kittycat5 sounds like heaven. What's delta 8 like? Stimulating? I like my dope to be more like indica. I'm UK dope usually means h or weed SMURRRKIN DUUURRRP!


----------



## Kittycat5

axe battler said:


> Hmmm @Kittycat5 sounds like heaven. What's delta 8 like? Stimulating? I like my dope to be more like indica. I'm UK dope usually means h or weed SMURRRKIN DUUURRRP!


I find it to be just like delta 9 THC. It apparently is only roughly half as potent but its effects are nearly identical to me. I do admit perhaps it does make me a bit more sleepy as well so perhaps those out there struggling to sleep can give it a go. Its fully legal nationwide here in America. I bought mine at the gas station.

Man, I got just the tiniest taste of some fire meth yesterday. Didn't even bang it and I was zooted. It was apparently the same shit today but don't feel like it.

The dope was ok I guess. Nothing special but doing its job. I almost exclusively mean heroin or to be more accurate fentadope when I say "dope". Around here it's used more generically. People call crack, meth,  heron, bud, powdered coke or anything else dope. But I rarely, if ever, use it that way


----------



## Coffeeshroom

btechlc said:


> 75mg of what?


Sorry was  in a hurry, my bad. Fixed now


----------



## Coffeeshroom

And just added more
75 mg pregabalin
30 mg oxazepam
10 mg diazepam
Weed and
Coffee

But it's just past morning here now, oops


----------



## axe battler

In the UK we rarely get fent in our dope. Ours just gets weaker... Not sure if it's s good thing or not. Probably is as fent is deadly but at least I'd get high (on 85mg methadone a day). I doubled up my dose and had wgf juice and bicarb today tho and got hiiiiiiggghhhh


----------



## axe battler

Yeah k isn't the easiest to come by in UK either unless you move in the right circles


----------



## axe battler

Anyone heard from @Effect ??? He was on this forum daily and now northing. Worried


----------



## btechlc

axe battler said:


> Anyone heard from @Effect ??? He was on this forum daily and now northing. Worried




His profile says he was last online a week ago.


----------



## somnilicious

SteeleyJ said:


> 10mg oc.   coffee.        life in the slow lane these days.
> 
> Bout to go check the local smoke shop for some kratom.
> I got surprised with a drug test as soon as I walked in to fill out an app yesterday. Not gonna make that mistake again.


You were given a drug test when filling out an application?


----------



## SteeleyJ

Haha yeah. Mouth swab. Totally caught off guard.


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeeeee


----------



## Specified

oh n lyricaand 20mg and 1 and a half morphine


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okay after a few benzos lol
Breakie

0.5mg subutex
90mg oxazepam
Dbl expresso

Happy Friday to all


----------



## Specified

mmmmm benzos


----------



## ghostfreak

50mg Tram
Coffee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
2g kratom
weed

wishing the best of possible days for all


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning Blueworld
> 
> Slept shitty and got up at 4am and had
> 
> 2mg subutex
> 6mg bromazepam
> 400mg gabapentin
> 150mg pregabalin
> 0.5mg alzam
> 
> 6am
> 1mg subutex
> 6mg bromazepam
> 1.25mg lorazepam
> 800mg gabapentin
> 150mg pregabalin
> 
> 10am now
> 6mg bromazepam
> 0.5mg alzam
> 400mg gabapentin
> 
> feeling good but a bit lazy, time for some energy drinks lol. cause i need to snip snip snip


I bet you were feeling good and lazy lol


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Smoked about 12-14 grams of some legal top shelf weed last night (strain being cookies) I have no idea how I got to bed
but ik it wasn’t past 2:00 AM

Woke up still stoned and wake n baked
about 3-4 grams and smoked a few cigs

4-5 strong cups of coffee
34mg alp (high tolerances to alprazolam and am aware of the dangers and I have plenty of people around me aware I take high doses sometimes, and I’ve tested them and they they’re phama grade)
4mg alp SL until the oral dose of alp kicks in, cigs/nic the whole time off n on obviously lol

I hope everyone has a good day, and a safe one at that 

probably gon add 30-60 mg SL CBD and/ or some dph


----------



## axe battler

I had a half grape fruit with baking soda before my methadone (a little under as I doubled up yesterday) and 30mg valium. Still felt good. Added 100mg valium (also have tolerance).


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeee


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of Morphine
Coffee.


----------



## paranoid android

150mg's of oral morphine
2 joints of Meat Breath
2 cups of Coffee


----------



## ghostfreak

900mg Pregabalin 
Pepsi Max

Living dangerously lol.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Still had shit sleep (keep in mind I have PTSD dreams every night and wake up to them as well)
Even after smoking 4-5 blunts and 28mg alp.

(One of the blunts having  99.6% THC  crumble in it too) I got to sleep but can’t ever get above 4 hours max nowadays and it’s not acute alp withdrawal cuz I’ve been on that weird sleepy up, and down terrified and tired track before. This is distinctly different tho...

sorry about the small vent there I’m just mad cuz I’m about to slow down this crazy Alp binge I’ve been on I’m gonna taper of course but still gonna be hell to pay

anyways lol

4 cups of very strong *black* coffee
Cigs
36mg alp
100mg dph
2 more cups of that good ole dirty bean water chain smoking cigs reminiscent of my street days trying to convince myself not to go back to sellin

but it’s the only way I’ve ever made money since I was a kid 

once again sorry bout the long post

still feeling the 2400mg of legal edibles btw  

I hope everyone is having a good day and to those who aren’t, I wish you the best luck and perspective on life and why you’re unhappy


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

What a rough last few days. Sleep was horrible. Been in the tombs since Sunday night got out on Tuesday and then we had load shedding since Tuesday, with no power, Ridiculous. Power only come back on this morning at 8am, So been living in darkness the last few days. This load shedding is a bunch of bullshit, but im back, hope i wasn't missed too much if any at all lol
Breakie was

1mg subutex
75mg pregabalin
1 joint
12mg bromazepam.

So what did i miss lol


----------



## deficiT

5mg aripiprazole
150mg bupropion
McDonald's breakfast
Iced coffee

Omw to rehab now


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okayish and had my normal breakie

1.5mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
150mg pregabalin
1cup cbd rooibos tea (2mg) - Bought new packet, actually like it for the taste and the calmness it gives me in the mornings, maybe half placebo

thats me, happy friday and weekend to all


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Slept like shit cuz of a kush comatosed weed/alp mix last night  

Cigarettes/cigars/nic
on my third cup of* STRONG BLACK COFFEE*
32mg pharma grade alp
Bout to smoke a a few blunts of some to shelf legal

prolly gonna eat and/ or figure out the rest of my breakfast


----------



## schizopath

1mg xone
800mg gabapentin
1mg ksalol
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## axe battler

Gosh...
1 large white grapefruit
3 tums
200mg cyclizine
190mg methadone
2mg Alprazolam
1mg clonazepam
Starting to feel fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## axe battler

Plus still had a little glow from all the gabapentin I took lastnight... 1500mg. I'm jelly.
AND got laid lastnight nicely off my friend who's a sex genius (but I can't keep up with her, she has like 5 orgasms and wants more and more). I just wanted to go to sleep after I came....


----------



## axe battler

What opioid @hylite


----------



## bingey

Magnesium,  vitamin d, vit b12 and some ashwaganda/gotu kola tea

Shit feels so good to not have a monkey on my back


----------



## ghostfreak

Just Propranolol and Fexofenadine. Allergies really bad past few days.

Planning Pregabalin and Alp later, just need to pick up the script


----------



## bingey

^
I take fluticasone propionate for hay fever first med that works in my lifetime


----------



## ghostfreak

bingey said:


> ^
> I take fluticasone propionate for hay fever first med that works in my lifetime


I use a nasal spray, eye drops and antihistamines as it’s a pain being all year round allergies.


----------



## axe battler

Hey best thing for me for my severe hayfever was getting on methadone.
This morning:
100mg cyclizine
1 white grapefruit
3 anti acid tablets
75mg methadone
2mg alprazolam
2mg clonazepam
7.5mg zopiclone


----------



## axe battler

Oh and just a couple puffs of a joint but I don't like weed to overpower my other highs so lut it out.


----------



## axe battler

@bingey what is ashwaganda like? Calming?


----------



## bingey

It is but not like a benzodiazepine, it's more of a stress reducer, like I don't worry and fret so much. 

Also it boosts testosterone supposedly.


----------



## telepathetic

Just downed 100mg phenytoin.


----------



## Ganjcat

Fellon n sellin said:


> Smoked about 12-14 grams of some legal top shelf weed last night (strain being cookies) I have no idea how I got to bed
> but ik it wasn’t past 2:00 AM
> 
> Woke up still stoned and wake n baked
> about 3-4 grams and smoked a few cigs
> 
> 4-5 strong cups of coffee
> 34mg alp (high tolerances to alprazolam and am aware of the dangers and I have plenty of people around me aware I take high doses sometimes, and I’ve tested them and they they’re phama grade)
> 4mg alp SL until the oral dose of alp kicks in, cigs/nic the whole time off n on obviously lol
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day, and a safe one at that
> 
> probably gon add 30-60 mg SL CBD and/ or some dph


Sounds nice I still haven't tried weed brownies or anything for Me you just can't beat a spliff


----------



## ghostfreak

Nicotine and coffee tomorrow morning. At least I only work until 3pm.


----------



## ions

Since BL is slow today, I'm smoking a second bowl pot before noon. Coffee and onto beer.


----------



## axe battler

Anyone know what happened to @Effect ???
Every day it was 45mg methadone and 1-2mg clonazepam and he hasn't posted in ages.
Worried as he did IV H and coke too...


----------



## axe battler

Effect said:


> Speedball (feels amazing for 10 minutes then craving more white but the brown still has me feeing ok)
> 
> 1.75-2.5mg clonazolam (dumb taper fuck up but I'm still continuing the plan I laid out)
> 
> 24oz beer. Might have one more cause Celtics game is on.


His last post...
Speedballs, clonazolam and booze...very dodgy combo


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning Blueworld

My breakie so far was
1mg subutex
5mg valium

then i have the following that im gonna take at 9am which is in an hour and a half
3x disco biscuits ( 250mg mdma with 25mg 2-cb)
4mg Golden teachers.
(sidenote: this is not all for me just what i got, i will be sharing lol)

So brunch is gonna be
1x bisco biscuit
1x 2mg Golden teachers
(more might be added along the way and also have a friend that wants to join me today)

And today it's my day of, that rarely happens, so hope to enjoy this day


----------



## Specified

coffeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning Blueworld
> 
> My breakie so far was
> 1mg subutex
> 5mg valium
> 
> then i have the following that im gonna take at 9am which is in an hour and a half
> 3x disco biscuits ( 250mg mdma with 25mg 2-cb)
> 4mg Golden teachers.
> (sidenote: this is not all for me just what i got, i will be sharing lol)
> 
> So brunch is gonna be
> 1x bisco biscuit
> 1x 2mg Golden teachers
> (more might be added along the way and also have a friend that wants to join me today)
> 
> And today it's my day of, that rarely happens, so hope to enjoy this day


Well i had to change my trip/rolling session as guys called it for another day as i had to play plumber just after 8ish so my day has been a fuck up. Maybe just keep them for the weekend. Freaking sucks. was looking forward to it. And my mate is chuning me shit not believing me and thinks i just wanna keep it all to myself, well with that attitude i just might lol


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee


----------



## Specified

Taking it easy this morning. 20mg valium. Pick up a new script on friday. Still zonked from the lyrica the night before.


----------



## Ganjcat

I bumped to an old and very good dealer just got back from visiting family in the middle East somewhere and his gear is as fire as ever he gave me 3 tester bags I gave one to my mate and he was nodding after two lines and saved the other to had them in my draw for nearly 8 hours mind I did have a gram of standard strength stuff but had the last bit a while so think I'm gonna try a couple lines out


----------



## Ganjcat

So glad I saved these two bags hehe if I smoked them earlier id probably be coming round now with nothing to do but now I can just chill and watch training day then I'm watching a bit of classing Sean Connery bond even though brodsans my favourite bond and I don't give a fuck if you disagree but I do appreciate Connery nearly as much as for Daniel.. well.. I think casino royale was a great performance but that's it for me that was the last decent bond film the other have a decent bit of action but they go to much into emotion I mean who gives a fuck about his parents and whys he boobytrapping his house home alone style when he's supposed to have cool gadgets and speaking of gadgets who the fuck is the new Q guy he's a right little hipster shit 

Anyway I'll let you guys know how good these bags are


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Hope everyone is doing well on this fine Saturday morning. Feeling a bit overburdened this morning with stuff i need to do today but it has to be done after the break in we had a few days ago. So need to upgrade the security and go get quotes today and drive around for the best prices but also for proper stuff and not some fong kong shit. anyhow breakie was so far

1.5mg subutex
5mg valium
15mg midazolam (for an instant relax also snorted)
1200mg gabapentin ( taken in 3 divided doses since i woke up )
Cup of Strong Coffee

Happy Saturday all


----------



## bingey

Coffee and gotu kola/ashwaganda


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Breakie was so far;

5mg Diazepam
1mg subutex
800mg gabapentin
2mg of Rooibos CBD tea ( bought a new packet yesterday )

Getting ready for church...

Edit: oh and also chowing down on some scrambled eggs with mini steak strips diced in with garlic and onions.


----------



## AutoTripper

I should be in bed but only slept 12.30 to 3 am, needed loo, felt I’d had a deep sleep but had well painful acid indigestion, stayed up treated allergies, medicated with…

Edible cannabis, probiotics, CBD oil, Aloe Vera, grated ginger and black tea, kava, vaporized weed, more kava prepping now.

Pretty high but so tired. Today is a write off, mega tough few weeks. Just looking to ease into comfort and rest now to rejuvenate.


----------



## 96chanz

Happy Sunday 
Hope everyone's' doing well.
Morning fix:
Wake up @ 8am,

3 Calcium Carbonate 1000mg for acid reflux. 
1 Subutex 8mg tablet sublingual.
Then go back to bed for an hour or less, usually my subutex kicking in wakes me up and allows me to be able to get out of bed, start my day off without waking up with my back locked up.
@9 am:

60-90mg of my Adderall 30 mg IRs _(I know. quite a lot. but dosage depends on if I am working or not that day) _
_after I take my addy I have my coffee, Atkins Protein Shake and smoke a morning cig (Marlboro smooth) _

Some nights I sleep 7-8 hours, and then others like last night; only slept from 5am - 8am :/


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Woke up this morning to only hear some fucking great news, but later on that. Breakie

4mg subutex ( and contemplating snorting another 2mg ) And im actually to have dropt my dose today not triple it
20mg valium
Lots of bong hits.

Not a good monday, though i myself is feeling floaty, which is good i suppode but mind id still active and raising on stuff to do.


----------



## jhjhsdi

A cig on the shitter. As per. 

No mind bending drugs boooo


----------



## deficiT

Specified said:


> coffeeeeee


Been away for a while but I see you're still drinking coffeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Been up for a while now. Breakfast so was 1600mg gabapentin
And now wd's is getting worse or just plain irritating

2mg subutex
10mg valium
2000mg gabapentin (total as of now)

Need new sleep meds or methods.


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
1.2g gabapentin
Some scrambled eggs and eggos


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

And now we get to the breakfast part, well cause im annoyed and can't sleep. just had my normal fix just earlier

1600mg gabapentin
1mg subutex
10mg Diazepam
Cup of Coffee


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
1.2g gabapentin
Coffee
Marlboro menthol lights

Lounging watching the news


----------



## 9th Euclidean Sphere

Way too much of my DoC, so here I am. 
Some nutrigain bars, or whatever. 
Some gatorade. 
Half box of cheezits. 
Maybe some more of my DoC, idk yet.


----------



## Ganjcat

1 bag of ten ten(very potent) heroin mixed with an even amount of slightly weaker heroin = nice smooth bliss with no harshness followed by my daily methadone dose and a spliff 20 min but unfortunately it's all worn off now because of my increasingly big tolerance  and I'm broke haven't got a penny to my name so don't know what the hell I'm gonna do once I've smoked these two ten ten bags... Oh never a dull moment in this life


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
Ham egg and cheese sammich
Coffee
Marlboro menthols

Forgot to make my usual morning post but this was my breakfast. We started our regular group therapy sessions here, it started off strong.


----------



## 9th Euclidean Sphere

Some more droogs


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
1.2g gabapentin
Honey but Cheerios
Coffee 
Marlboro menthols

Not sure what my plans are for today but I doubt they'll amount to much


----------



## Specified

Coffeèeeèe


----------



## deficiT

300mg bupropion
5mg aripiprazole
10mg baclofen
8mg Suboxone
1.2g gabapentin
Coffee
Brown sugar + oatmeal
Marlboro menthols

Slowly waking up, reading the Bhagavad Gita


----------



## deficiT

300mg bupropion
5mg aripiprazole
20mg baclofen
8mg Suboxone
Coffee
Oatmeal
Marlboro menthol

Up and at em, just surfing Bluelight, about to go to a meeting in a couple hours


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

This morning breakie was

1mg subutex
5mg diazepam
few bong hits.

Still early here like 7am, so maybe gonna have a quick power walk to start my day.


----------



## Ganjcat

Nothing but that's cool because I got a nice afterglow bloody got up a bit early though you know your up early when the chemist ain't even open yet so I'm going back sleep goodbye zzzzz


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

~1g of Mango Kush
.25 amphetamine sulphate
1 mg Xanax
300mg Lyrica


----------



## deficiT

300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
16mg Suboxone
Marlboro menthol

Off to do morning group for the day


----------



## Bonch

Very nice and chill morning included:

-Few grams kratom w/turmeric, ashwagandha 
-coffee w/ collagen, cbd chocolate and thc wax


----------



## AutoTripper

Just cannabis edibles earlier, lot kava already, I couldn’t resist a little weed vapor right now, only 5 mg’s Etizolam too, gonna aim to hold off some hours and take 5 more later.

Yesterday was only 10 mg’s again after slipping. Two days in a row at 10 is back on target track.

Mum is making new batch of edibles from some strong skunk.

You know, one way to make kratom, and cannabis, and ketamine too in fact, much more as well, noticeably stronger is to potentiate it with crushed raw organic garlic, sat for 10 minutes for the Allicin to form by chemical reaction.


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing as usual. Probably should have taken something for the anxiety but it was too late. Had to get blood taken as getting these stomach pains every morning.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Specified

ghostfreak said:


> Nothing as usual. Probably should have taken something for the anxiety but it was too late. Had to get blood taken as getting these stomach pains every morning.


hope it goes well and is not drug related


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

No real sleep and just know im gonna feel it today. Breakie so far

5mg diazepam
1 joint of Gelato Samba

maybe i can get a small nap in before the day starts, meh...


----------



## 9th Euclidean Sphere

An Apple Fritter, Dr.Peper, some Cheez-it’s, a Cereal Bad, 3 pieces of Pepperoni Pizza, and some Water. 
I technically woke up 4 hours ago, but yea, I’ll probably indulge with my DoC and finish some more glasses of water.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Oatmeal
Coffee
Marlboro Menthols

About to get a ride to a therapy appointment


----------



## dus_aster

-Coffee (~100mg caffeine, methinks)
-NUMRLS 40mg/ml nic. salt vape juice
-Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
-10mg citalopram (almost done my three month med taper; already killed bupropion, nearly finished up the celexa, replacing both with talk therapy and CBT)
-5mg cetirizine
-multivitamin

preparing for a day of alone-time to delve into some vocal work and guitar composition. First time I will have been alone in... months; jesus. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeee


----------



## ghostfreak

Specified said:


> hope it goes well and is not drug related


No no, it’s been like this for a while but hopefully the test shows up something. Thanks


----------



## deficiT

My breakfast was:

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen
Coffee
Oatmeal

Did group, finished that up and got an appointment scheduled with a new therapist


----------



## electronDegenerate

Usually coffee these days, but I have been on a spliff and shot of whiskey kick this week


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeee


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Caffeine and chain-smoking cigarettes. FML, give me drugs please.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Oatmeal
Coffee
Marlboro Menthols

Don't have a lot going on today, just trying to get through the day until I'm off of restriction and can leave the house. I'll be getting my car back on Monday, got a job interview on Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeèe


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Olanzapine
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen
Coffee
Marlboro Menthol

Doing peer recovery training for the day, starting in a few minutes, so I'll likely be off here for most of the day.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeee


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Not the best weekend. I tried to switch from subs to kratom didn't work the way i thought and i ended up having a seizure this weekend and im not sure why, freakin bit my tongue to shit. Sunday i used it as well but was fine and now trying again today.

3mg Kratom ( red vein )
5mg diazepam
1/2 a joint ( Swazi, best wake up strain for me )

Got a lot to do today so hope today goes smoothly and i don't suffer too much. Plus now i need to get someone to drive me around as i'm afraid of driving in case i get another seizure, hopefully this weekend was a once off thing but i will have to wait and see and waiting for a opening at my doc

Edit: plus a close friend passed away this weekend from cov-19


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Not the best weekend. I tried to switch from subs to kratom didn't work the way i thought and i ended up having a seizure this weekend and im not sure why, freakin bit my tongue to shit. Sunday i used it as well but was fine and now trying again today.
> 
> 3mg Kratom ( red vein )
> 5mg diazepam
> 1/2 a joint ( Swazi, best wake up strain for me )
> 
> Got a lot to do today so hope today goes smoothly and i don't suffer too much. Plus now i need to get someone to drive me around as i'm afraid of driving in case i get another seizure, hopefully this weekend was a once off thing but i will have to wait and see and waiting for a opening at my doc
> 
> Edit: plus a close friend passed away this weekend from cov-19


Oh no man, that's really rough. Sorry about the seizure, and sorry about your friend :/


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Coffee
Oatmeal

Waiting for my mom to get here, gonna drive back to Virginia today to pick up my car, thankfully I'll finally be mobile!


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeee


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Oatmeal
Coffee 

Doing a group today for two hours and then got a job interview at noon


----------



## mal3volent

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> Oatmeal
> Coffee
> 
> Doing a group today for two hours and then got a job interview at noon



I hope you aren't tripping balls from that oatmeal during your interview.


----------



## ions

Pot and coffee, beer run soon.


----------



## deficiT

mal3volent said:


> I hope you aren't tripping balls from that oatmeal during your interview.


Luckily for me it wasn't boat-meal


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeee


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen
Oatmeal
S'mores Pop tarts
Coffee
Cookie custard vape juice


Listening to Kid Cudi, just getting ready to head out to my job interview  wish me luuuckkkk


----------



## AutoTripper

30 grams heavy Fijian Kava this a.m. , moderate low edible dose, but feeling like vaping some weed now, really need sleep, I may attempt. It’s hard in the summer, mum and I guarding an Auto crop from any rain and moving in all available sun.

Can’t wait til all done, we can go back to usual, freer routine then.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Sertraline 300mg
Dihydrocodeine 450mg
Valproate 400mg
Cans of Cider 4
Cigarettes 14
Cyclizine 100mg
Naproxen 500mg
Omeprazole 20mg
Quetiapine 25mg


----------



## AutoTripper

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Sertraline 300mg
> Dihydrocodeine 450mg
> Valproate 400mg
> Cans of Cider 4
> Cigarettes 14
> Cyclizine 100mg
> Naproxen 500mg
> Omeprazole 20mg
> Quetiapine 25mg


You know, I’ve eaten 3500 E’s, at least 1500 Acid trips, gram lines of ketamine, this that, and that, smoked weed forever, only vaporize due to allergies now, but all ways before, with tobacco.

I’ve plugged LSD, taken it by eye, eaten humongous amounts of THC, but never once in 41 years through a full poly drug social youth, have I smoked, nor even taken a single puff on an actual cigarette I can honestly say.

I never once smoked tobacco on its own for own’s sake, only with cannabis.

The only point I’m making, that’s quite a rare and unlikely demographic.

I’m severely allergic to all tobacco smoke since 2005, I can’t go into an enclosure of any sort with passive smoke for even 20 seconds.

Until that event, everywhere I went, all friends, parties, gardens houses etc, became immediately off bound.

Talk about disruption to social life and options.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

AutoTripper said:


> You know, I’ve eaten 3500 E’s, at least 1500 Acid trips, gram lines of ketamine, this that, and that, smoked weed forever, only vaporize due to allergies now, but all ways before, with tobacco.
> 
> I’ve plugged LSD, taken it by eye, eaten humongous amounts of THC, but never once in 41 years through a full poly drug social youth, have I smoked, nor even taken a single puff on an actual cigarette I can honestly say.
> 
> I never once smoked tobacco on its own for own’s sake, only with cannabis.
> 
> The only point I’m making, that’s quite a rare and unlikely demographic.
> 
> I’m severely allergic to all tobacco smoke since 2005, I can’t go into an enclosure of any sort with passive smoke for even 20 seconds.
> 
> Until that event, everywhere I went, all friends, parties, gardens houses etc, became immediately off bound.
> 
> Talk about disruption to social life and options.



Is this you guessing/assuming or have you been tested for/diagnosed with a tobacco/smoke allergy?
I was never that into smoking - although I always loved the smell of second-hand smoke, even as a kid. I have a long history of eating disorders and started smoking for the appetite-suppressant and metabolic increase effects. I'm better now, but still smoke just because I do enjoy it.


----------



## AutoTripper

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Is this you guessing/assuming or have you been tested for/diagnosed with a tobacco/smoke allergy?
> I was never that into smoking - although I always loved the smell of second-hand smoke, even as a kid. I have a long history of eating disorders and started smoking for the appetite-suppressant and metabolic increase effects. I'm better now, but still smoke just because I do enjoy it.


Well, I suddenly, upon developing Lyme Disease after a tick bite, along with multiple bizarre chronic conditions and trillions of sudden allergic reactions to anything and everything and more, became unable to passively, or directly inhale tobacco smoke without a very severe allergic respiratory reaction.

I would have to up and dash out of a room or a house if somebody lit a cigarette up indoors.Lyme Disease trashed my immune system, rewired my nervous system, you wouldn’t believe the scope and severity of the allergies.

I still have to vehemently avoid passive tobacco smoke in any form.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

AutoTripper said:


> Well, I suddenly, upon developing Lyme Disease after a tick bite, along with multiple bizarre chronic conditions and trillions of sudden allergic reactions to anything and everything and more, became unable to passively, or directly inhale tobacco smoke without a very severe allergic respiratory reaction.
> 
> I would have to up and dash out of a room or a house if somebody lit a cigarette up indoors.Lyme Disease trashed my immune system, rewired my nervous system, you wouldn’t believe the scope and severity of the allergies.
> 
> I still have to vehemently avoid passive tobacco smoke in any form.



I'm really sorry to hear that. Do you carry an epi-pen or at least get prescribed anti-histamines to help you out with the symptoms?
I know how awful allergies are. Especially common one's that are really hard to escape! I have to take Cyclizine and Loratadine every day because I'm allergic to pretty much every type of pollen (especially grass pollen, I break out in hives), dust, dust mites and newspaper print.


----------



## AutoTripper

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. Do you carry an epi-pen or at least get prescribed anti-histamines to help you out with the symptoms?
> I know how awful allergies are. Especially common one's that are really hard to escape! I have to take Cyclizine and Loratadine every day because I'm allergic to pretty much every type of pollen (especially grass pollen, I break out in hives), dust, dust mites and newspaper print.


Thanks, I’ve learnt to live with it, mindfulness, ingenuity and discipline.

It’s not anaphylaxis, not fatal in minor exposures, just a major prolonged sufferance.

I know exactly what I can and can’t do, have an excellent and fine tuned bodily intuition to assess all things and anticipate risks.

It’s the discipline which is the hard thing but I’m working on that. I had it for years, solidly, but broke eventually.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

AutoTripper said:


> Thanks, I’ve learnt to live with it, mindfulness, ingenuity and discipline.
> 
> It’s not anaphylaxis, not fatal in minor exposures, just a major prolonged sufferance.
> 
> I know exactly what I can and can’t do, have an excellent and fine tuned bodily intuition to assess all things and anticipate risks.
> 
> It’s the discipline which is the hard thing but I’m working on that. I had it for years, solidly, but broke eventually.



Well you certainly seem very level-headed and mindful,


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AutoTripper

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Well you certainly seem very level-headed and mindful,


Thanks. I’m definitely mindful, I’ll gladly accept that one. I am actually very conscious. I don’t mean clever, right, advantaged, just literally conscious, awake, except it’s arguably a nightmare to be awake in this reality. 

No drugs yet today, rough night, appointment with a homeopath in 4.5 hours.

Gotta do full allergy mucus clearance from lungs first, hot shower, will feel way better then.

I’m hurting for benzos for high anxiety and PTSD level, but I’m forcing myself to hold out. Do the time do the crime.

I’ll allow myself a dose as reward for symptom management, likely a strong coffee to wake up some, definitely a big jar of kava to take with me, and prob some edible cannabis before we leave. 

Plenty to do yet.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Oatmeal
Vape juice

Doing group. One of the guys here said he was sick, so everybodys freaking out. Didn't get the job I wanted yesterday. But it's whatever. Hopefully today will go better. I'm waiting on the background check to go through with my other job, who knows how long that will take, they said it could be up to a week.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Boring for me.... 5mg of hybrid edible THC in the form of mints. Cup of tea.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

AutoTripper said:


> Thanks. I’m definitely mindful, I’ll gladly accept that one. I am actually very conscious. I don’t mean clever, right, advantaged, just literally conscious, awake, except it’s arguably a nightmare to be awake in this reality.
> 
> No drugs yet today, rough night, appointment with a homeopath in 4.5 hours.
> 
> Gotta do full allergy mucus clearance from lungs first, hot shower, will feel way better then.
> 
> I’m hurting for benzos for high anxiety and PTSD level, but I’m forcing myself to hold out. Do the time do the crime.
> 
> I’ll allow myself a dose as reward for symptom management, likely a strong coffee to wake up some, definitely a big jar of kava to take with me, and prob some edible cannabis before we leave.
> 
> Plenty to do yet.



I get you with the benzo's. I have anxiety and PTSD, too and probably legit need a benzo script as they really help. I don't even abuse them, really. Like 0.5mg Xanax is enough to take the edge off when I don't have a tolerance. But yeah, the problem with taking them regularly is you end up taking higher and higher doses to have the same effect. And then if you miss a dose or run out the rebound anxiety is so extreme. I've had grand mal seizures from Xanax withdrawal before, too.

I find Chlorpromazine (Thorazine) is the only non-benzo med that is as good for anxiety as benzo's. I usually take 50mg and 20 minutes later my anxiety is gone.


----------



## AutoTripper

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I get you with the benzo's. I have anxiety and PTSD, too and probably legit need a benzo script as they really help. I don't even abuse them, really. Like 0.5mg Xanax is enough to take the edge off when I don't have a tolerance. But yeah, the problem with taking them regularly is you end up taking higher and higher doses to have the same effect. And then if you miss a dose or run out the rebound anxiety is so extreme. I've had grand mal seizures from Xanax withdrawal before, too.
> 
> I find Chlorpromazine (Thorazine) is the only non-benzo med that is as good for anxiety as benzo's. I usually take 50mg and 20 minutes later my anxiety is gone.


Thanks for sharing. I’ve gone nuts here, equiv to 200 mg’s Diazepam daily, just side effects, and WD’s too at those levels.

I cut to about 130 mg diaze equiv, holding there mostly.

Hope from appointment, was wasted on kava and weed.,just vaping some Sativa herb now, fresh kava too, just not sure if I  can find energy to see the day though.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> Oatmeal
> Vape juice
> 
> Doing group. One of the guys here said he was sick, so everybodys freaking out. Didn't get the job I wanted yesterday. But it's whatever. Hopefully today will go better. I'm waiting on the background check to go through with my other job, who knows how long that will take, they said it could be up to a week.


Oh mate, I’m s little sad if it was that exciting pizza one you told me about, no downer though.

But they say,  your turn down or mids one which wasn’t your doing, but what passes us by is not meant for us.

Keep trust. What does come through at the right time, can be a mark above.

Just keep looking forward positively mate, done overthink, mistakenly worry Obsessively and in the meantime just focus on living in the now and appreciating the flow of life around you and still hopeful prospects for the future I feel good looking forward to hearing some hopefully positive developments soon..

Went Homeopath today. My long Covid,  leafed from my nerves, now in my liver.

Hence, really so, Long, Covid. Like the realities you have to oblige lol, outstays there welcome lol moving anew once butt kicked outta one place,


Pretty high though. About  60 grams kava, 7.5 mg’s etiz, weed edibles plus fresh harvest Mexican airlines also flower first buds to sample in a vaporiser.

Hope You all are in a good mood tonight and much stronger position than fragile moi arm lol (no @deficiti , Moi as in one, not M’oi lol.)


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> Oh mate, I’m s little sad if it was that exciting one pizza one you told me about, no downer though.
> 
> But they say,  your down one which wasn’t your doing, but what passes us by is not meant for us.
> 
> Keep trust. What does come through at the right time, can be a mark above.
> 
> Just keep looking forward positively mate, done overthink, mistakenly worry Obsessively and in the meantime just focus on living in the now and appreciating the flow of life around you and still hopeful prospects for the future I feel good looking forward to hearing some hopefully positive developments soon..
> 
> Went Homeopath today. My long Covid,  leafed from my nerves, now in my liver.
> 
> Hence, really so, Long, Covid. Like the realities you have to oblige lol, outstays there welcome lol moving anew once butt kicked outta one place,
> 
> 
> Pretty high though. About  60 grams kava, 7.5 mg’s etiz, weed edibles plus fresh harvest Mexican airlines also flower first buds to sample in a vaporiser.
> 
> Hope You all are in a good mood tonight and much stronger position than fragile moi arm lol (no @deficiti , Moi as in one, not M’oi lol.)


Nah, the one I missed out on was the rehab job. Just don't have enough clean time. Ah well, figured I'd try. 

The pizza job should be a shoe in, I just gotta wait for the background check to get finished.


----------



## AutoTripper

Yo @deficiT please excuse silly typos and double words above lol.

I am pretty wasted, but tired as too.

I AlLWAYS edit posts for typos, and saving misinterpretation but never Ever a retraction of bag vibes or stuff I regret, curses etc.

Just so you know mate. More weed vapor now phew!


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> Nah, the one I missed out on was the rehab job. Just don't have enough clean time. Ah well, figured I'd try.
> 
> The pizza job should be a shoe in, I just gotta wait for the background check to get finished.


Oh, wicked in that case. All fingers Crossed for you that you get a fair and decent background check and all things are go.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> Yo @deficiT please excuse silly typos and double words above lol.
> 
> I am pretty wasted, but tired as too.
> 
> I AlLWAYS edit posts for typos, and saving misinterpretation but never Ever a retraction of bag vibes or stuff I regret, curses etc.
> 
> Just so you know mate. More weed vapor now phew!


I have a hatred of typos as well. I often go back and reread and perfect posts for a while as well.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> Oh, wicked in that case. All fingers Crossed for you that you get a fair and decent background check and all things are go.


Yeahhhhh, hopefully they don't find my pending charges in one state over. Well I'm praying anyway. If they do, I might still be able to get a job in store as opposed to delivery.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

With the chaos at the moment sleep hasn't been good but last night i had a good rest and will post in the other thread what my night cap was lol. Anyhow breakie was the following

1mg subutex
5mg valium
1 joint 50/50 mix of swazi and harley quinn
Some supplements and multi vitamins

Let's start the day and continue hunting for supplies.


----------



## Just1Fix

Cigarette's; 3/4 - Full Pack. Dubs of Rock s2  occasionally some fentanyl (when it's available (like this up coming week). Heroin.


----------



## Just1Fix

Cigarette's; 3/4 - Full Pack. Rock (2 - 6 dubs) occasionally some fentanyl (when it's available (like this up coming week). Heroin (BTH, Brown Powder) Heroin.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen

Another day of my peer recovery courses, and got another job interview at 4pm.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> Another day of my peer recovery courses, and got another job interview at 4pm.


I’ll have a stuffed crust with pepperoni please. Lol


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okayish last night (roughly 5hrs) as i only had a small dose benzos and weed.
Breakie this morning so far 

1mg subutex
5mg Diazepam
300mg Pregabalin ( took a 2-3 week break from gabapentinoids, so hope they hit hard again )
3 bong hits of Swazi.

iTs Sunday which means Braai day. Got some chicken pieces, pork sausages, chicken necks and "braai broodtjies" line up for today. As for side dishes not sure, not my department lol


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Pop tarts + granola bars

It's Sunday and I don't have a whole lot to do today, so I'll just chill likely.


----------



## D's

deficiT said:


> Pop tarts + granola bars


Please be carful with these man. If I were you I would stick with the plain/unfrosted pop tarts.

Kroger-Brand Multi-Vitamin
Vitamin C- 1000Mg
Vitamin B Complex - tablet
Vitamin D - 125Mg
Chelated Magnesium - 250Mg
&
1x Vanilla - Ensure Plus drink


----------



## deficiT

D's said:


> Please be carful with these man. If I were you I would stick with the plain/unfrosted pop tarts.
> 
> Kroger-Brand Multi-Vitamin
> Vitamin C- 1000Mg
> Vitamin B Complex - tablet
> Vitamin D - 125Mg
> Chelated Magnesium - 250Mg
> &
> 1x Vanilla - Ensure Plus drink


Unfrosted = sin


----------



## AutoTripper

Mainly stoned AF here but still a fresh two vaporizer bowls await from early picked Sativa this summer, gooood weed. 

Loads edibles, enough kava. If sleep deprived counts as a drug, that too. The biggest buzz of all by that reckoning.

Strong black tea now to snap me ready for more Sativa vapor. 

10 mg’s Etiz already, not so compatible with major tiredness though.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept pretty well last night after 10mg daizepam and 15mg Flurazepam and a few bong hits. Had a good 6hrs roughly. Monday monday and a start of a new week. Breakie

5mg diazepam
1mg subutex
300mg pregabalin ( smacked me nicely yesterday )

Here's to a new week hopefully with less drama and that things will take a positive turn for the days to come.


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee
400mg Tramadol spread out during the day


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
Oatmeal
Vape juice

It's a boooooorrriiinnggg day, start work tomorrow


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well just woke up so Good Morning BlueWorld

Slept fairly okay with a light dose benzos and gabapentin (1600mg extended release). 
Breakie

1mg subutex
6mg bromazepam
3 bong hits swazi

Happy Tuesday to all


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen

Off to my first day of work, wish me luck


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 20mg Baclofen
> 
> Off to my first day of work, wish me luck


Luck? Lol. Fear nothing, trust. Focus on the excitement of the unknown, unpredictable, flexibility and options.


----------



## marley is good

coFFee
$moKe
*m*oLLy


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrningzzz BlueWorld

Had semi okay sleep last night of 5hrs without the help of anything except weed, which is not too bad. Breakie as usual

1mg subutex
5mg diazepam

Thats it for today. Happy mini weekend


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen
50mg Hydroxyzine

Headed in to work, feeling positive about the day


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Went to bed last night again without any meds except a joint and got 5hrs sleep, so not too bad.
Breakie is as usual

1mg subutex
5mg diazepam

Its Thursday aka "phuza Thursday" but i don't phuza anymore so just a normal Thursday for me.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen

Listening to a podcast, sitting out front of work waiting to go in. In fairly good spirits.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld
Well after my doped up day yesterday I'm gonna start the day low again and just see how the wd's kick in and how soon, breakie this morning was

1mg subutex
3mg bromazepam
5mg diazepam
3 bong hits (swazi)
Dbl americano

Feeling good and energetic with no hangover from yesterday, so all good so far. Gotta spend the day at the high court today "so really looking forward to that" wish me luck

Sidenote: will be taking some benzos and weed with me just in case.


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole

I've got some depression I've been dealing with the past couple days. It's shit, but I'm hanging in there. I just don't know how I'm gonna control my thoughts when it comes to this stuff. But I have to try.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

deficiT said:


> 8mg Suboxone
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 
> I've got some depression I've been dealing with the past couple days. It's shit, but I'm hanging in there. I just don't know how I'm gonna control my thoughts when it comes to this stuff. But I have to try.


did you drop your suboxone dose?


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> did you drop your suboxone dose?


Nah, I'm just starting to work night shift tonight at 10pm. So just taking half of my dose this morning so that I can take the other half before work this evening. If anything I'm thinking about increasing.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

deficiT said:


> Nah, I'm just starting to work night shift tonight at 10pm. So just taking half of my dose this morning so that I can take the other half before work this evening. If anything I'm thinking about increasing.


I might be ignorant in asking this but isn't there a ceiling affect after 16mg as i have never been higher then that when i was getting of H. Plus on that high dose of 16mg do you feel any form of high or do you just stay neutral so to speak?


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> I might be ignorant in asking this but isn't there a ceiling affect after 16mg as i have never been higher then that when i was getting of H. Plus on that high dose of 16mg do you feel any form of high or do you just stay neutral so to speak?


Pretty sure the ceiling is at 24, but there is one. The dose can apparently go up to 32 I believe. Some days I catch a mild buzz while other days I just feel normal. Some days I'll get what I call the Suboxone nod where I get a nod when I'm sitting down for a while. I've just been having bad cravings lately so I'm gonna up the dose instead of getting high.


----------



## schizopath

Withdrawing from bupre   so I took

500mg magnesium
300mg tramadol depot
300mg gabapentin
Coffee
Cigs


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning Blueworld

Breakie today is;

2mg subutex
15mg valium
400mg gabapentin
Dbl americano (again lol)
No weed

Happy MidWeek to All


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> Withdrawing from bupre   so I took
> 
> 500mg magnesium
> 300mg tramadol depot
> 300mg gabapentin
> Coffee
> Cigs


Is the tramies helping at all?


----------



## schizopath

Surprisingly much. I dont feel wds like at all.  Getting over the wds and bupre just in time before moving out.


----------



## the_ketaman

SirTophamHat said:


> Coffee
> 2x english muffin with bacon, guacamole, and gouda
> 5mg valium
> New episode of BoostedBoiz :D
> 
> Using the banjo to get off the booze.  Will taper it down over the rest of the month to nothing again.  Other than a few brew rarities getting mailed in from Vermont next week, I'm done with alcohol in any sort of regularity now. I've said it before, so I know it won't be easy to make the change permanent. I believe my life can flourish in a new way without living in a bottle.  If anyone ever wants to talk about banjo addiction and alcoholism teaming up on them, let me know.
> 
> Flying back home to Oregon today. I hope everyone has a most excellent weekend.  Peace, love, and drugs, everyone.



May I ask what you mean by banjo?
Benzo? Meth?
Sorry just never heard that term.

My morning fix was 4mg Alpraz, great weed and a lovely coffee.
I am wish that had some heroin in the mix.


----------



## deficiT

Urgh alright alright I'm up :/

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Got an appointment with a therapist in a short while and then later today I will have the apprenticeship for my addiction counseling interview. Pray for me I need some good juju


----------



## ghostfreak

Hot chocolate
2.5G of Phenibut 
Usual morning meds


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
2.5g kratom

coupla pulls on that d8

meh


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

.45g of amphetamine
1g of hash smoked through a "bucket bong"
1500mg of Soma
6 x cups of coffee
Way too  many cigarettes


----------



## schizopath

300mg magnesium
200mg tramadol
1200mg gabapentin
Cigs
Coffee
Snus


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD coffee 
200mg Modafinil


----------



## schizopath

600mg gabapentin
1mg ksalol
Coffee
Cigarettes


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine
1tspn instant kava

My sleep schedule is adjusting to the night shifts, so i woke up after 4pm. Taking the time today to figure out some loans for schooling, and completing my online peer recovery courses.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Waiting on my drugs to be sorted.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LivingOnValium

I'm on buvidal (once  a week buprenorphine injections) nowadays. I got my first injection yesterday. I must admit it feels like something is missing when i don't take suboxone in the mornings. It used to kind of kickstart my day. I'm not feeling bad and i'm not complaining but i assume it's gonna take some time to get used to this.


----------



## 4meSM

the_ketaman said:


> May I ask what you mean by banjo?
> Benzo? Meth?
> Sorry just never heard that term.








But I'm pretty sure he meant benzos, more specifically : diazepam


OT:
3.3g of red vein kratom
Cup of coffee (brewed from whole grains ground together with a few cocoa beans)


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
1.2g Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine

Off work today, slept in late, just playing some assassin's Creed 3 on the switch


----------



## 6am-64-14m

same ol kratom and coffee


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
0.5mg bupre
Cigs
Snus
Coffee


----------



## the_ketaman

I started out the morning with a fairly high dose if mescaline but then decided I wasn't in  the right state to be tripping so I had some xanax, weed and a couple shots of heroin.
Tomorrow is all about the heroin, xanax and weed!


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

Nothing but a nice relaxing kava & hot chocolate drink.


----------



## deficiT

8mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine
1.2g Gabapentin

Chillin, about to pop in some Borderlands


----------



## 4meSM

3.3g of kratom
A low dose of methadone
A cup of strong coffee

Not bad at all.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
Honey bunches of oats
Strawberry cream puff bar (disposable vape)

Had to stay an extra hour at work. I'm only slightly tired, not sure if I'm gonna sleep. I didn't take my night meds. Maybe I'll nap. Was just playing some pokemon and now gonna watch something on the tube, was thinking either wonder woman 84 or Snyder's justice league


----------



## Ganjcat

60 ml methadone and some weed just can't get out of bed.. I'm gonna have another spliff and a coffee..


----------



## Ganjcat

Effect said:


> Pretty much pulled an all nighter most likely due to last night's IV coke session and I decided to hit the clinic early this morning so here I am walking the quiet streets while it's still dark out and lightly snowing. It's actually pretty peaceful.
> 
> I will most likely be the first person (other than those in the worker's line) to dose today.
> 
> Hoping my dose will help with the slight anxiety I'm feeling at the moment.
> 
> Had a small cup of the coffee my roommate brewed up and I'll hit Dunkin Donuts on the way back.


I like going chemist early to then you can go chill or do whatever knowing it's out the way


----------



## Ganjcat

Hybrid- said:


> A cup of coffee and a fat spliff, my two favourite things after having a heavy night on opiates


"After a heavy night" I take it from that, that you are a chipper?


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4:20 am (right? ) budah wakes me up with her snuggles.

1.5g phenibut hcl
150mg pregabalin
donuts and coffee again 
cigs
a few pulls of d8
fellun ok but still waitng on bobo to make his move either way. 

fidnda cut the grass but so still sleeping and dont wanna disturb that.


----------



## Ganjcat

6am-64-14m said:


> 4:20 am (right? ) budah wakes me up with her snuggles.
> 
> 1.5g phenibut hcl
> 150mg pregabalin
> donuts and coffee again
> cigs
> a few pulls of d8
> fellun ok but still waitng on bobo to make his move either way.
> 
> fidnda cut the grass but so still sleeping and dont wanna disturb that.


Aww mate I'd kill for a donut I got the munchies so bad


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ganjcat said:


> mate I'd kill for a donut I got the munchies so bad


if i could give you the world, brother.
atm imma throw some beat up shots at ya.  good with coffee and cream. would advise.




left the frame for posterity


----------



## 6am-64-14m

man what happened to the d nuts? somebody stole them joints....
_*WHO DID IT?!?!?!?! *_

hehehehaaaa


----------



## LSDiesel

30mg methadone.


----------



## xaddictx

6am-64-14m said:


> 4:20 am (right? ) budah wakes me up with her snuggles.
> 
> 1.5g phenibut hcl
> 150mg pregabalin
> donuts and coffee again
> cigs
> a few pulls of d8
> fellun ok but still waitng on bobo to make his move either way.
> 
> fidnda cut the grass but so still sleeping and dont wanna disturb that.


Is Buddah a dog or kitty?


----------



## xaddictx

600mg Gabapentin
50mg of Hydroxizine
Tbs of red Maeng Da kratom
Tall boy of Bud Light
25mg Diphenhydramine


----------



## schizopath

Mornings everyone

Coffee
Cigarette
0.5mg bupre
1mg klonopin


----------



## MydriHaze

Coffe & Cigarettes, without filter, it's the hess  But i'll buy 40e of weed today normally, and maybe 2g of heroin in the end of the week, i'll try to not refall into opiates, that's the last thing i need


----------



## 6am-64-14m

xaddictx said:


> kitty


16 lb ball of claw 

2.5g kratom
d8
cig


----------



## LSDiesel

Yes! I love shipping companies that can connect me to "the man" i know across the continent,

300mg black tar about 100mg IV and 200mg vaped.. loyal to the foil.
~50mg meth vaped


----------



## nznity

If this was 2014 , id say 150mg banged cola but nowdays its just pentin And 2mg clonazepam.


----------



## nznity

LSDiesel said:


> Yes! I love shipping companies that can connect me to "the man" i know across the continent,
> 
> 300mg black tar about 100mg IV and 200mg vaped.. loyal to the foil.
> ~50mg meth vaped


 U must be buzzing hardcorewith that combo


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept like the dead after a massive or big dose of benzos yesterday, at 4pm i had 10mg nitrazepam with 20mg valium and few bong hits and 30 min later another 10mg nitrazepam and more weed. By just pass 5pm i stumbled to bed and only woke up once, not sure when but just to use the bathroom and got back in bed and was out cold again till 05:30ish this morning. So that was an awesome nights rest as i haven't really been sleeping the last 3 days cause i was trying not to use benzos or a high dose, was normally just 10mg valium and 1mg alzam, nothing more and that only gave me a good 4-6 hours. Anyhow i had a good 12 hrs plus sleep last night.

Breakie this morning was
2mg kratom
2x mybulen tabs ( 1 tab = 10mg codeine, 250mg paracetemol and 200mg ibuprofen, so had dbl that basically)
400mg gabapentin
6mg bromazepam
cup of rooibos tea with a dbl shot of vodka ( trying to stop the alcohol consumption again )

Feeling good though i still having wd's from the opiates that i will give a 5/10 that is still manageble for me. Will dose another 2mg kratom in an hour or 2 if i feel it needed. The codeine was more for my lower back pain as i pulled a muscle that is making life a bit difficult with the physical work i need to do everyday. So thats me so far. let's see how the rest of the day goes. Also i had this breakie dose about an hour ago already and can feel slight relieve from my lower back pain and as mentioned overall wd's are lower then they were when i woke up.


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
0.6mg bupre
Coffee
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## Coffeeshroom

schizopath said:


> 1mg klonopin
> 0.6mg bupre
> Coffee
> Cigarette
> Snus


Snus as snorting tobacco? and if so don't you find it burning the hell out of your nostrils and the head rush to be almost nauseating?


----------



## deficiT

Coffeeshroom said:


> Snus as snorting tobacco? and if so don't you find it burning the hell out of your nostrils and the head rush to be almost nauseating?


That's snuff you're thinking of. Snus is a spitless tobacco pouch


----------



## xaddictx

deficiT said:


> That's snuff your thinking of. Snus is a spitless tobacco pouch


Yea I'll stick to Skoal or Copenhagen long cut wintergreen.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin

Got off work a few hours ago, haven't slept yet. Pretty tired, but I've got to attend group here shortly so I've got to push through.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
100mg pregabalin
3g kratom
coffee
cigs
d8

sausage disc


----------



## plumbus-nine

80mg propranolol (twice daily)
10 + 5mg prolintane
20mg NSI-189
0,75 cig
50mg testosterone (gel)
40mg fluoxetine (daily)
150mg pregabalin (daily)

Interesting that prolintane+testosterone and/or the NSI seem to alleviate morphine withdrawal. The pregab does its part but I feel _better_ than if I had taken my 120mg morphine. Usually I'd be like shit now. Had some diarrhea in the morning and runny nose now but that's it. Weird, a theory of me is that opioids & dissociatives interact with androgen/estradiol receptors and both the long term depression as well as part of the withdrawal is actually hormonal dysbalance, and dopaminergic one.

Also, psychotic symptoms might be related to prolactin/hormone/dopamine imbalance as I had some lingering positive symptoms (semi-acoustic hallucinations, where I'd clearly knew that it's just in my head, like a second stream of thought where usually there's only one) ever since I got deep into morphine (which will be the same time of where my T dropped and prolactin rose), and they're gone now even when I couldn't sleep last night and only a few hours the night before. Usually I'd have symptoms now.


----------



## ghostfreak

1200mg Pregabalin 
Usual morning meds

Gonna brew the last of this CBD coffee (Cheerful Buddha brand).


----------



## xaddictx

ghostfreak said:


> 1200mg Pregabalin
> Usual morning meds
> 
> Gonna brew the last of this CBD coffee (Cheerful Buddha brand).


I have an endless supply of Gabapentin but would like to get my hands on some Pregabalin. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## plumbus-nine

Nice, there's actually CBD coffee out there? Would you feel the difference without knowing that, or what it contains?

10mg + 5mg + 10mg prolintane
20mg NSI-189 (that stuff is antipsychotic! Found that dysfunctional connectivity in the hippocampus, the same brain region where this causes neurogenesis, are implicated in lingering acoustic hallucinations! Fuck DA antagonists, they don't work [for me])
150mg pregabalin
50mg testosterone gel
1 coffee

@xaddictx afaik they're similar, only that gabapentin has a ceiling in how much can be uptaken at once while the brain actually actively shovels pregabalin over the blood-brain barrier, and it's of higher potency, maybe related. But gabapentin can only be better in terms of tolerance, with baclofen/phenibut we don't see such fast and extreme dose escalations like with pregabalin. Once 300mg made me drunken. Then 600mg relaxed, nowadays I could take 1.2g and not feel much at all. Part of the tolerance goes away but the extreme tachyphylaxis remains, once acquired.


----------



## Ganjcat

Was sick as a dog this morning missed chemist yesterday just couldn't get out of bed was straight their today though! Ended up scoring some decent gear figured I might as well treat myself to a little taste and try to save the rest just picked up some foil from Asda the 65p one, down from 70p if I used the foil I had I would of wasted all of my gear as it is I couldn't resist putting some on the foil before leaving which was pointless but fuck it I'm back now nearly and I got strawberry milkshake and cookies! 

Ps anyone who smokes heroin buy the 65p-70p foil from Asda trust me


----------



## Ganjcat

Gonna be a chill night tonight!


----------



## Ganjcat

Strawberry milkshake and a spliff and YouTube what more could a man want


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin

Just chillin, work only scheduled me one day next week so I've got really nothing to do until then. Idk if they've got a problem with me or what, but I'm pretty annoyed.

Going out soon to buy some groceries for my homegirl who's preggo and needs help.


----------



## plumbus-nine

20mg PPAP
10mg Unifiram (an AMPAkine)
10mg Prolintan (Katovit, ex-OTC stimulant for the elderly, and the des-beta-ketonated relative of alpha-PVP, media called it the cannibalist drug, lol)
100mg Polygala Tenuifolia, 10:1 extract (a TCM antidepressant, there called wu weizi, contains a triple reuptake inhibitor and appears to substitute for 40mg fluoxetine. Finally a plant which works. Sadly hard to get here.)

Going nicely. Specially for that during the last 48h I got only like 5h of sleep, usually I'd be trashed now. Miss my dissociatives but don't tolerate them anymore.


----------



## Ganjcat

60mg methadone and coffee just chillin


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin

Got nothing going on, playing a little Witcher 3, I have to go in to get the second shot for my vaccination in a little bit.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

15mg of diazepam 
2mg clonazepam 
PG tips tea
Fortisip nutrient supplement drink
And my new vape that I'm fucking fuming about as it's shit compared to the one I gave away when I got this new one, this new one I've had twice before and liked it as the flavours tasted nice, but I forgot the battery was terrible needing charged every hour or so and I can hardly taste the vape juice I bought a huge bottle of because they didn't tell me it clogs the coil more than the smaller bottles and it leaks into my mouth and lips if I'm lounging in bed or on my settee, my last one didn't and I want it back, but I'm obviously not asking for it back even though he don't vape till I gave him it and coughs hahaha he just likes the taste, same as what got me into vaping 

Oh and after using the one I gave away which was much more powerful its made me realise my pod isn't as good as I remember so Fairy is sulking lol 


Fuck me I don't half ramble on when take over a certain mg of benzos I'm so sorry lol


----------



## ghostfreak

CBD vapes (1000mg in 50ml bottle)
Croissant  
Making coffee when I get to work.


----------



## SteeleyJ

Too much tweak. Shaking vision, heat all over...even had tracers for like a minute.  Now that it's gone I'm good for a few months. Not something I want to continue to do all the time....makes it hard to work or be a normal human being.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nethanpaul86

A hot cup of coffee and little vaping can fix any of my mornings.


----------



## ghostfreak

Nothing - had to phone in sick this morning, feel ugh.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Tapering off benzos, so had only 5mg vallie, then got very fucking fuming mad that a stupid doctor prescribed one bottle of the nutrition drinks instead of 14 and on that one bottle it saud drink 2 a day for a week, so had one fortisip, and after something else made me mad I took another 5mg vallie 

And PG tips soon as I woke up obviously and my vape


----------



## 4meSM

Spent the night with a girl that fell asleep on my right arm, luckily the numbness went away. I'm pretty tired and also hungover, just took 3.5g of super green maeng da and now I gotta go back to my place and get some food (maybe a bit of etizolam as well). Maybe I should go back to sleep but I also have a fucking wedding to attend to this afternoon...


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Been awake since about 4am so considering I only just took a 5mg vallie I think I done good, and PG tips tea when I woke up and few cups dunce which will probably stop the valium working properly lol and vaping


----------



## JayzzBlaze420

Smoking big bowls our of a potato pipe


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

4 x shots of espresso
2 cigarettes_ (yeah - I gave up quitting.. For now)_
900mg of Bupropion
1050mg of Carisoprodol


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

10mg vallie 
PG tips tea 
Vape


----------



## Ganjcat

Just a lil spliff and a cappuccino


----------



## marley is good

weed+coffee


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

I had this drink that's meant to be good for your stomach, called "gut health shot" it came as a shot in a tiny bottle and since I drank it I've been throwing up acid, it was apple and cucumber tasted okay on the way down, not on way back up, and considering it was a tiny shot I've definitely thrown up more than was in the tiny bottle

Also had 2 x Zapain
5mg vallie, going to have other half soon
Vape
PG tips tea


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Zapain as woke with a headache 
Ibuprofen as headache still there 
Vape, probably not helping headache 
PG tips tea 
Fortisip nutrition drink
5mg vallie


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
2.5g kratom
coffee
fiddinda drop some benz and get ready to go downtown.
wife got dr appt, i gotta get some weed and drop off a package at post office.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Paracetamol because I woke up with a headache from the Zapain I took yesterday, opioids give me a headache the next day 

Vape 

PG tips tea 

2 drops of cbd under my tounge 

Fortisip nutrition drink 

See how long I can hold off on taking 5mg vallie, not long I don't think


----------



## Race2hell

White Elephant kratom with my coffee


----------



## QuietUniverse

coffee...and lots more coffee


----------



## Ganjcat

marley is good said:


> weed+coffee


Cheers


----------



## Ganjcat

Nothing but I'm sitting on 3 bags of tt gear


----------



## Nightrider19

100mg Sertraline

then i drive to the coffee shop
A coffee with an extra shot 


arrgghhh how boring i am now


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

Vape 
PG tips tea 
CBD under my tounge 
Fortisip nutrition drink 

No fucking valium, none yet but a 5mg is calling me lol, but I'm trying to make up for having 20mg instead of my normal 15mg last night because these vallies split into bits so I ate them all after trying to split 2 lol, I have normally been able to break them in half ish, not last night for some reason lol


----------



## AutoTripper

Hippy Flower Fairy said:


> Vape
> PG tips tea
> CBD under my tounge
> Fortisip nutrition drink
> 
> No fucking valium, none yet but a 5mg is calling me lol, but I'm trying to make up for having 20mg instead of my normal 15mg last night because these vallies split into bits so I ate them all after trying to split 2 lol, I have normally been able to break them in half ish, not last night for some reason lol


A more consistent, precise and "weigh" of dosing I would do if I really wanted to be exact, precise, crush a number of pills into powder, gauge the weight with a milligram scale.

I bet 1.5 blues weighs over 50 mg's total surely? Which is heavy enough for a steady measure.

Below 20 mg's, especially 10 is much more finnicky and subject to give or take.

Under 5 mg's I wouldn't even attempt with my mg scales.

But 250 mg's Etiz is precise to 1 mg, assuming the scales themselves are accurate enough. 

I never tare though, any scales where precision is important.

The metal dish weighs 2601 mg's. So I pile the powder in, to see 2851 and quadruple check, lift, see zero, replace. 

If I tare a scale I'll never trust it, theybso commonly adjust by a point or two.

So my weed (for edibles lol) would say 3.6 grams, tared in a tub.

But the bar moves. It's possibly 3.8 grams.

Untared, 9.35 gram pot + 3.6 grams = accurate to a half point.


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg of afghan #3, 3mg clonazepam, 50mg diazepam & 500mg soma


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~1mg bromazolam
2.5g kratom
1.2g phenibut hcl

puttin _everything _on hold for two weeks to reset my mindset.


----------



## Hippy Flower Fairy

AutoTripper said:


> A more consistent, precise and "weigh" of dosing I would do if I really wanted to be exact, precise, crush a number of pills into powder, gauge the weight with a milligram scale



Yeah I should get a set, just got ones that weigh grams that do weigh out 100mg but ain't that accurate even weighing that, snapping in half is hard enough let and quarters thats even harder as tried it  

I gave in and had 5mg, but my nicotine vape and cold coffee drink made it not work so I'm still jittery


----------



## AutoTripper

Hippy Flower Fairy said:


> Yeah I should get a set, just got ones that weigh grams that do weigh out 100mg but ain't that accurate even weighing that, snapping in half is hard enough let and quarters thats even harder as tried it
> 
> I gave in and had 5mg, but my nicotine vape and cold coffee drink made it not work so I'm still jittery


I had 5 mg's Etiz hours ago, after holding off from early dawn throgh full on major panic attack, but I knew it would be better to face music, and it was music this morning still in the thick or repercussions from last weekend, otherwise I'd need about 18 mg's Etiz just to get through next 24.

I just denied it existed until 3 pm I had had enough.

5 mg's (over 50 mg Vals) mildly calmed me, but I should be okay enough with 12 mg's total today by doing some of the tine earlier to pay for the crime lol.

I have some heavy Tongan Kava too though, in me already and more in a minute.

I def think you could make the whole process easier though, Milligram scale, pound 10 pills down, maybe even get the largest size cellulose capsules off ebay, just weigh them into servings all at once, saves weighing powder per dose.

I'd prob do that myself tbh.


----------



## AutoTripper

Race2hell said:


> White Elephant kratom with my coffee


Memories! 1990's original big Elephant ecstasy pills. I never knew there was a Kratom version.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee
cigs
nutty-bar

after upset....
~2mg bromazolam
6g kratom (two doses an hour apart)
may dose some pregab but this would be too much atm got too much to do


----------



## plumbus-nine

Pregabalin
Fluoxetine
Coffee
Memantine
Pramipexole
Morphine (sigh, again)

Unifiram <-- this one's subtle but very good. Clears up the mind / removes brain fog. An AMPAkine, people who get pro-cognitive effects from low doses of dissociatives will probably benefit from this.


----------



## COIL

Two dabs of CBG distillate and 1 gram of red bali. there are benzos in my system due to their long half-life

I've switched over from caffine to theacrine but am now realizing that unless I find someone cheaper than the Teacrine brand, I'll just end up going back to coffee, lol. its a related compound and has anti-inflammatory properties which i find appealing. Dont wanna take NSAIDs

Oh! And I had nicotine and pepsi. About to see if this Berry White hits as hard as it did last night.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3 
40mg diazepam 
500mg soma


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

I'm still loaded XD


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3 
40mg diazepam 
1mg clonazepam


----------



## Bad Obsession

Was gonna add 500mg soma to the mix but it's my last one & wanna keep for bedtime. Need to get some more & some zopiclone too.... either zopiclone or nitrazepam, prefer nitraz but zops work out a lot cheaper


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg bromazolam
3g kratom
coffee


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
600mg Gabapentin
50mg Hydroxyzine

Chillin, struggling to wake up, didn't get as much sleep as usual. Gonna play some pokemon, maybe watch a show or something, and then I got work this afternoon


----------



## 6am-64-14m

deficiT said:


> Gonna play some pokemon


Thats still a thing, bro? Not hatin just may have to look into it.... lol
Sounds like a great wake up dosing hope it works. haha
Hope ya day goes better than it ever has previous at the workplace.


----------



## ghostfreak

1200mg Pregabalin 
90mg flmodafinil 
Coffee


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3 
50mg diazepam 

That's the last of my H so knocking it on the head now.... I go thru these phases of being clean, then using, then cleaning up again. I guess I'm what I refer to as a 'chronic relapser'. Anyway, nxt few days will be using DHC to get clean again & this time I'm gonna give it a go at staying clean. I only use the minimal amount of DHC to get off the gear so I still suffer withdrawal, the DHC just takes the edge off. I may start a thread in the health & recovery section


----------



## ghostfreak

Don’t know how much flmodafinil, between 100-120mg I’d say  

Social situation today so I’m trying to get through this anxiety - Deja Vu by Eminem calms me down a bit.


----------



## Bad Obsession

Bad Obsession said:


> 100mg afghan #3
> 50mg diazepam
> 
> That's the last of my H so knocking it on the head now.... I go thru these phases of being clean, then using, then cleaning up again. I guess I'm what I refer to as a 'chronic relapser'. Anyway, nxt few days will be using DHC to get clean again & this time I'm gonna give it a go at staying clean. I only use the minimal amount of DHC to get off the gear so I still suffer withdrawal, the DHC just takes the edge off. I may start a thread in the health & recovery section


Well I made it 3 days without any H but succumbed earlier this evening & had 100mg.... I ain't giving up on giving up tho. I am managing to taper down on the benzos tho so that's something I guess. Usually when I have H I end up taking stupid amounts of diaz or alpraz along with it but didn't take any this evening, just had 1mg of clonazepam earlier in the day as part of my taper plan


----------



## Coffeeshroom

pssst

MOrning Bloeworld

Yeah on 6mg subutex so far. Thing got out of hand. So since 5am til now

6mg subs
3mg alzam 
Tona of weed

Lol hey all. Guess this what a monday should feel like.


----------



## ghostfreak

Pregabalin 
Coffee


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan#3 
1000mg soma

At least the days I'm doing H I'm keeping it down to 100mg at a time & not increasing the dose. Gotta knock it on the head tho, sick of the lifestyle.... its the boredom gets to me after I get clean


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
5g kratom (two doses)
coffee
cigs

gotdam bobo came back from outside covered in oil or some shit. _had _to give him a bath cause i fuckin care. ever gave a cat a bath with a broke back? i am sooooo fuckin pissed and hurting right now fuckit imma dose sommadat benzo and a few more Gs of krat and lay my ass on the floor for a while.
FUCK! wife didnt even wake up with all the shit goin on him clawing at me and me ripping his claws out of my arms and shit. what a fuckin bs this has become.
will get over it.

add 1mg bromazolam, 440mg aleve and another 4g kratom


----------



## simstim

Drinking Truly lemon tea hard seltzers. Pipe tobacco cigars. About to break out the bowl for cannabis.

Good morning bluelight!!


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee x 2
100mg Modafinil followed by 50mg a few hours later. 
100mg Tramadol but I regret that so not taking anymore.


----------



## simstim

I'm drinking hard seltzer and about to pack a bowl before church. Praise the Lord in all that you do!!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg brom
2.g kratom
coffee
cigs

dosing that beno as it seems to have some very mucsle relaxing properties and on it my back is still tricky but walkin fine without pain. strange. now when i first get up its a different story in th AM.

its not the krat, coffee or cigs i can tell ya that.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin
20mg Baclofen
Molokai coconut Bai drink


Had my psych doctors appointment this morning. I told him my ADHD symptoms had returned and that I was struggling with school/work, and he gave me a script for Vyvanse. I have only taken it once or twice before, I was originally prescribed Adderall so that's what I'm more familiar with.

But so far, so good with it. I already feel sooooooo much better than I've been feeling the past couple months. I'm incredibly grateful to have a decent doctor.


----------



## Ganjcat

Feeling good and feeling proud 7 days since I touched any H so I treated myself to some which I know i shouldn't really but sometimes you have to dance with the devil.


I have a lot of stress irl ATM, unrelated to drugs and of course the heroin (+ a fat spliff) has helped me forget all about it but the heroin is so easy to take or leave it's amazing after all the time I've had off it which is nearly 2 months, not including 5 seperate days I had some I'm finally starting to see a big difference I feel like a part of me a part of me that I thought was lost forever has started to heal and that part of me isn't happy that using today but it isn't as angry as normal because of how stable i am.


But I will make it up after this is gone at which point I will continue my abstinence my next target is a whole month with no use AT ALL even if I think it will help because it's just one day nope after my short break I'm going straight back except this time I'm gonna be even stricter and tougher on myself.


Peace and love to everyone friend or none friend I am human and asy fellow humans I wish you ALL good fortune prosperity and natural joy.


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 30mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 100mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Gabapentin
> 20mg Baclofen
> Molokai coconut Bai drink
> 
> 
> Had my psych doctors appointment this morning. I told him my ADHD symptoms had returned and that I was struggling with school/work, and he gave me a script for Vyvanse. I have only taken it once or twice before, I was originally prescribed Adderall so that's what I'm more familiar with.
> 
> But so far, so good with it. I already feel sooooooo much better than I've been feeling the past couple months. I'm incredibly grateful to have a decent doctor.


Deficit you cunt I know you must have seen my email by now  seriously though I take it you obviously don't think I'm suitable... You could atleast give me the courtesy of responding mate


----------



## deficiT

Ganjcat said:


> Deficit you cunt I know you must have seen my email by now  seriously though I take it you obviously don't think I'm suitable... You could atleast give me the courtesy of responding mate


Your message about the application for CD right? I got it, it's still in consideration phase, I'm waiting on the mods. I would have messaged you back but you locked the message so I couldn't respond.


----------



## deficiT

I unlocked it, didn't realize I could.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg something


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
Frosted flakes

Downloaded a couple cool older games for my laptop yesterday, Jade empire and dragon age 2. Class is all online today so I don't have to go in, will likely just chill and play some games  for a bit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2,5g kratom
.25mg brom
coffee
cigs

fiddin to hit a puff of flower power


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3 
40mg diazepam 
500mg soma 

Went 4 days without any H this time so I'm getting there & at least the amount I take hasn't increased any


----------



## marley is good

GOOD DRUG$


----------



## 6am-64-14m

gotta hate the bad ones iirc


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Watching a movie for the house group called Four Good Days. It's about a girl that struggles with addiction, and her relationship with her mother. It's pretty good so far! I love Mila Kunis


----------



## Shinji Ikari

Spinach and tofu with a pita bread and a black coffee. I've been smoking too much weed lately so I'm saving it for the evenings and I'm off work and uni for now so taking a break from the dex as well.

Got a trippy weekend planned so I'll enjoy the break while I can!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.mg brom
2.5g ktayom
coffee
cigs

some gummy d8 thc and some cbd gummies
went back ang ot a valid optoin re: that bunk ass delta 8 vape pen.
almost made 500usd but dude was too scare to walk outside to prove a bet we "made". lol 
satisfied with outcome but that 500 coulda gone a long way right now....


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~2.5mg brom 
3g kratom (get the ice water lol )¹
some flowersome
d8 eddibles
some cbd eddinlez
coupla sluigs of thai plumb wine

workin on sorthing else....


----------



## AutoTripper

Sativa weed + strong black coffee, washed and dry, mega tripped up. 

First weed in hours. An abyss between.


----------



## deficiT

Had my morning brew of

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine

Then I went in for doctors appointment, my Suboxone doctor now claims that she "can't prescribe me suboxone" since I'm taking Vyvanse now. First they refuse to up my dose, and now they basically kick me out on some bogus bullshit. They can't say that I can't have both my ADHD and my addiction treated, it's horse shit. 

Luckily I've already got set up to see a different doctor, one that's not a puritanical bullshit peddler.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
5g kratom (2 doses)
coffee
cigs

no benzo this morn see how we do....


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Sitting down to a bowl of cereal, thinking about what I want to do today before work. Probably watch a little bit of the wire and play some civilization 6 on the laptop.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> 1.3g phenibut hcl
> 5g kratom (2 doses)
> coffee
> cigs
> 
> no benzo this morn see how we do....


In somehow cos my ultra high panic state was screaming for up to 25 mg's a day, if I got it right and didn't amnesia an extra dose, only took 11.7 & 13.3 mg's Etiz last two days.

I've little idea how! Still absolutely headwrecked from time and spaceless DMT level Acid tripping.

Need a week to regather now. That stuff is mindblowing. No words for it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> my ultra high panic state


I understand this very well.
We get through this. We do.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> I understand this very well.
> We get through this. We do.


Yes so far. But I can't help feel it will kill me one day.

My nerves physically atm are literally dangerously oversensitised to specific and therefore general environmental stimuli. My mum number 1.

Recent excessive acute stress, trauma and resultant conditioning. It needs treating physically first, as well as any therapeutic avenue to seek.

Starting mext week.

Somehow, Im not really losing weight despite bately eating. So that's the main thing.

Comfortably over 63 kg's.

I feel I could drop to 50 minimum, not 49 though.

Next week, my digestive system will be rebooted, all organs and bodily systems currently fully non functional directly from high stress, even my Tinnitus went from 1-10 from stress alone.

From an overly agitated nervous system.

This specialist can also treat emotional trauma too.

Just gotta get there.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Just gotta get there


Get there. 
Love always


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Get there.
> Love always


I can do that. It's just the other side, life from there. If that was just more assured, which it really isn't irt living situation and nerve triggers, ongoing dangers, it would be avery simple task.

A new, safe way of life needs to be paved though.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Get there.
> Love always


Check how tripped out I got yesterday, vs a day and 12 hour sleep on lol.

url=https://ibb.co/k8VTGPL]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> A new, safe way of life needs to be paved though.


Maybe there is. Maybe we do not seek this as much as other shit? idk


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Maybe there is. Maybe we do not seek this as much as other shit? idk


It's fundamentally a relationship thing. Being so longterm homebound, it's abnormal, and make having my own space a non option.

No travelling, holidays, even outings, with so much pain and stress for both myself and my astrologically polar opposite mum who I really can't live with with this level of nerve sensitisation.

The situation needs a serious hack. Tripping serves as a useful tsunami of an escape but only really exacerbates the conditioned panic state in the medium run.

Totally wrecked still today. So so Tired, but have managed all allergies.

Trying to wake off a 5 mg Etiz dose I took earlier, thinking returning to bed was wiser than exposure to reality.

Then changed mind lol. Just need a shower now.

I need drugs! Strong coffee maybe post shower, then perhaps some good weed.

When I wake up a bit, kava most likely.

But, I may feel no alternative post shower than a return to bed. I'm really fighting it now, just don't fancy it that's all.


----------



## ghostfreak

Around 90mg of flmodafinil
900mg Pregabalin 
Coffee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

.25mg brom (benz)
2.5g kratom
coffee
cig

edit
oh, and about half a dozen saltines


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Playing some more civilization 6. Straight up obsessed


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## ghostfreak

Around 100mg fmodafinil
Coffee
18mg Nic vapes
825mg Magnesium (weird amount but that’s what the bottle says lol
160mg SR Propranolol 
120mg Fexofenadine 
More coffee haha


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.55g phenibut hcl
coffee
cigs


----------



## marley is good

dxm


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
900mg gabapentin
1mg bupre
Coffee
Nicotine


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

20 drops of my home - produced tincture of opium (aka good old - fashioned laudanum)  which I make very concentrated,  will float me through the day just nicely up until lunchtime.
I rarely have it during the week ; today I made an exception.


----------



## AutoTripper

So stoned. All day. I think it was the particular bud I detached from it's curing stem.

I never intended to sleep then, I had kava to shake up.

Came to with amanesia city. Was blurry for hours, eyes not wanting to stay open.

I know it was some tasty vaporizer hits prior to my "passing" (out lol).

Stupid strong weed.

But my Etizolam bottle, run out minus little oil need to make more.

The bottom edge rim inside the bottle was white caked though with settled powder.

I stirred it all loose. Added touch olive oil.

I only took 1 ml Etiz oil earlier. But inside the syringe (oral) it looked like a line of ketamine.

So much visible white.

I might have, probably took a huge dose.

1 ml should be 3.3 mg's.

My head tells me, it must have been 15. But from sight, possibly 20-30 mg's.

Like, aiming to talke say, 60 mg's Diazepam equiv max, possibly 330 mg's.

I'm going to take minute, for now ungaugable doses, just look for basic relief.

Messy day. So high on amazing weed, edibles and kava too.


----------



## schizopath

Just realized that its the first day of overwatch playoffs 
So i shot 0.8mg bupre in my fist veins. Saving benzos for later.
Its 5:15 here but watever...
About to make some quality tea And then its SNUS TIME


----------



## AutoTripper

Definitely accidentally overdosed on Etiz yesterday.

I've no idea the concentration of the oil left. My supposed 3.33 mg's yesterday, I'm pretty sure was over 30 mg's.

That's the risk with non oil dissolving powders and volumetric dosing.

I've done it before when there were clumps of powder.

Now I take care to pulverise the powder in a tiny bit of olive oil when weighing up & measuring as it clumps then, and is impossible to break up in a full oil's worth.

All I needed to do was keep stirring the bottom back into the oil. Shaking does nothing to loosen the accumulating powder clinging to the bottom glass like a white ring.

I'm sure I have never taken a single benzo dose that big before. Or even in a day. 30 mg's easily by effects.

I just took 0.25 ml, one quarter, and no unevenness so I can gauge it now.
Messy. I won't let that error take place again now though and was just another knock on of high stress, disorder and consequent absent mindedness.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl 100mg pregab
,25mg benz
2.5g kratom
coffee
cigs


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Going to a noon meeting. Had to bite the bullet and buy civilization 6 on the switch. I just needed to be able to play it on the run, too


----------



## schizopath

Visited the flea market and got me some bupre   + 900mg gabapentin earlier


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.5g phenibut

Had told myself I wasn't gonna dose the phenibut two days in a row, but I sorta passed out last night and wasn't able to really enjoy it. Plus it's my birthday and I just wanna chill. After doing two days in a row I'll skip it for a few days and that should be fine.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2g kratom
coffee
cigs

a few saltines but bacon is athawing and gonna grub like a mf inna few.

edit:


deficiT said:


> phenibut



do ya have an experience write up about the first use?


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 30mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.5g phenibut
> 
> Had told myself I wasn't gonna dose the phenibut two days in a row, but I sorta passed out last night and wasn't able to really enjoy it. Plus it's my birthday and I just wanna chill. After doing two days in a row I'll skip it for a few days and that should be fine.


Happy Birthday, Deficit. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## deficiT

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Happy Birthday, Deficit. Hope it's a good one.


So far, so good! Thank you!


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 30mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.5g phenibut
> 
> Had told myself I wasn't gonna dose the phenibut two days in a row, but I sorta passed out last night and wasn't able to really enjoy it. Plus it's my birthday and I just wanna chill. After doing two days in a row I'll skip it for a few days and that should be fine.


Yes...very happy...14th? (I was gnna say 12 lol.)

Best B day & general wishes to you.

Just trying to wake up here with strong coffee, plus cannabis vapor after a sleepy car journey and kava + etiz earlier for nerves comatised me a bit.

It passed journeying we tiook, but need to enliven now.

Have a bash mate. Enjoy Civilisation 6 too, be a good ruler inow lol.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> Yes...very happy...14th? (I was gnna say 12 lol.)
> 
> Best B day & general wishes to you.
> 
> Just trying to wake up here with strong coffee, plus cannabis vapor after a sleepy car journey and kava + etiz earlier for nerves comatised me a bit.
> 
> It passed journeying we tiook, but need to enliven now.
> 
> Have a bash mate. Enjoy Civilisation 6 too, be a good ruler inow lol.


Hah, close. 29 actually. Thanks though. Yeah, I was going to war with this one other npc, but he started kicking my ass a bit so I backed off a bit. I think from now on I'll just try to focus on building up.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> Hah, close. 29 actually. Thanks though. Yeah, I was going to war with this one other npc, but he started kicking my ass a bit so I backed off a bit. I think from now on I'll just try to focus on building up.


Wow at the thought- you still have your whole life ahead. And you have done so well to solidify your mind, decided what you want, and set about achieving it very proactively and with commitment too. 

Do be careful on the battlefield lol.


----------



## lilbitcrazy

300mg Bupropion
50mg - 100mg Modafinil
Strong black coffee
Fasting


----------



## lilbitcrazy

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 30mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.5g phenibut
> 
> Had told myself I wasn't gonna dose the phenibut two days in a row, but I sorta passed out last night and wasn't able to really enjoy it. Plus it's my birthday and I just wanna chill. After doing two days in a row I'll skip it for a few days and that should be fine.


Belated Happy Birthday mate! On my last psychiatrist appt. I asked (big mistake) for Abilify and therefore by default was refused it, should have known better,  ended up with ziprasidone which didn't work out, so I was wondering how Abilify interact with 300mg Bupropion? (apologies if this is the wrong thread for this type of enquiry - I'm new here.


----------



## deficiT

lilbitcrazy said:


> Belated Happy Birthday mate! On my last psychiatrist appt. I asked (big mistake) for Abilify and therefore by default was refused it, should have known better,  ended up with ziprasidone which didn't work out, so I was wondering how Abilify interact with 300mg Bupropion? (apologies if this is the wrong thread for this type of enquiry - I'm new here.


You're fine, I don't mind answering questions in this thread! To me both of these medicines are somewhat stimulating. I think it's kind of exactly what I need, whereas many other meds like SSRIs have kinda put me on my ass a little bit, these meds have the ability to actually lift me up out of depression, if that makes sense. Definitely don't take either one of them too late in the day. I've made the mistake of taking abilify at night and it rendered me unable to sleep.

For me it is a good combo, the best results I've had with psychiatric meds honestly, but I understand it might not work for everybody.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

prolly about 8mg brom cigs water scetti and coffeee
sup cuzzins?





edit... and a blazin ass j mf gave me


----------



## woamotive

About 70mg norco
900 mg gabapentin 
.1mg clonidine

that’s it. I had just spent several days detoxing off the damn opiates. All that said… meh


----------



## ghostfreak

2g Phenibut
150mg Modafinil
600mg Pregabalin 

Coffee soon.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Bout 1.5mg benzo
3g krtom
umpteen cups of cofffee
cigs
prolly gonna drop a pregab and get some sleep.

And of course saltines and some ritz crackers,... damn them ritz are good as fu**.


----------



## ghostfreak

Love some coffee right now.

Another 500mg Phenibut and that’s it for today.

Probably chill now and watch some horror later.

Forgot to add 50mg Tramadol.


----------



## bingey

Started the day with coffee, magnesium and vitamin d

Starting the evening with vitamin K, just did a bump and took a shower


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Just chillin, going to an NA picnic thing with all of my housemates and stuff.


----------



## dragonix

Weak a$$ corner store THC candies and this nicotine vape I can't shake off dangit


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## Bad Obsession

100mg afghan #3
5 x 1mg ksalol (alprazolam) 
Tea & toast lol
Plenty of roll-ups - always smoke more when using H


----------



## Bad Obsession

Fancy adding some soma to the mix but like to keep em for sleeping - work well with zopiclone & mirtazapine. Been alternating that with 10mg nitrazepam recently. Nitraz deffo my fave sleeper although do feel a bit 'hungover' frm em nxt day


----------



## Bad Obsession

Much better than temazepam in my opinion


----------



## Bad Obsession

Gonna chill & continue watching narcos Mexico series 2 to refresh my memory in preparation for series 3 on 5th November (UK Netflix)


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
40mg Baclofen
2.4g Gabapentin
2.5g Phenibut
50mg Hydroxyzine

I took the Baclofen and gaba around 6 am, after I had these really weird intense shakes that I thought was a seizure. It really scared me I think I'm gonna stop taking Wellbutrin due to the lower seizure threshold. I'm so scared now that I'll develop epilepsy or something. It felt horrible.

Got a couple hours sleep, took my morning meds + some phenibut, omw into class now


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## izo

1ml bdo, nice start of the day.


----------



## Bad Obsession

izo said:


> 1ml bdo, nice start of the day.


What's bdo?


----------



## deficiT

Bad Obsession said:


> What's bdo?


1,4-Butanediol

It's a prodrug for ghb, apparently feels like ghb or alcohol


----------



## Bad Obsession

deficiT said:


> 1,4-Butanediol
> 
> It's a prodrug for ghb, apparently feels like ghb or alcohol


Ah ok cheers


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## izo

deficiT said:


> It's a prodrug for ghb, apparently feels like ghb or alcohol



yeah onset and feeling is like ghb, gbl is more in you face. hits harder and fast than ghb and bdo, because it already gets transformed in the bloodstream by esterases. bdo has to get trough the liver for that and ghb is already, well, ghb but it starts working later than the prodrug gbl because it is more polar.


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin in this bitch

Going selling some robbed items soon ayyyy


----------



## Jabberwocky

schizopath said:


> Going selling some robbed items soon ayyyy



I can’t stand people who thieve the same way I can’t stand people who regularly wake up in their own vomit but don’t clean themselves or their house. After all, why bother if you don’t work and are just getting on the nod that day anyway?


----------



## TheFrogEffect

Perforated said:


> I can’t stand people who thieve the same way I can’t stand people who regularly wake up in their own vomit but don’t clean themselves or their house. After all, why bother if you don’t work and are just getting on the nod that day anyway?


I'm with you there. I've been at the depths of a terrible heroin/speedball/and meth addiction in my life and I never once stole to get a fix, I kept myself showered and teeth brushed, and my living space (when i wasn't living out of a car) was nice and clean. Can't lie though, it was hard to keep my car as clean as an apartment when I was living in it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

TheFrogEffect said:


> I'm with you there. I've been at the depths of a terrible heroin/speedball/and meth addiction in my life and I never once stole to get a fix, I kept myself showered and teeth brushed, and my living space (when i wasn't living out of a car) was nice and clean. Can't lie though, it was hard to keep my car as clean as an apartment when I was living in it.



That's good to hear. Living in a car must have made it really tough to keep yourself nice. I can't imagine doing that for more than a night or two. To be perfectly transparent I should admit that 30 years ago I stole $200 from my flatmate to buy a bag of speed from his brother. But I told him and paid him back shortly after. He blamed his brother for corrupting me. I also committed about $1,000 worth of insurance fraud to buy meth. But that company had been gouging me for years. I also cheat on my taxes every year without fail in order to fund drugs. But is it even possible to steal from the bastards at the Tax Office?

Other than that I earned every dollar that I injected, snorted, boofed, parachuted, or crazily rubbed all over a hooker's body in a manic episode.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

Perforated said:


> That's good to hear. Living in a car must have made it really tough to keep yourself nice. I can't imagine doing that for more than a night or two. To be perfectly transparent I should admit that 30 years ago I stole $200 from my flatmate to buy a bag of speed from his brother. But I told him and paid him back shortly after. He blamed his brother for corrupting me. I also committed about $1,000 worth of insurance fraud to buy meth. But that company had been gouging me for years. I also cheat on my taxes every year without fail in order to fund drugs. But is it even possible to steal from the bastards at the Tax Office?
> 
> Other than that I earned every dollar that I injected, snorted, boofed, parachuted, or crazily rubbed all over a hooker's body in a manic episode.


I had friends who let me come and wash my clothes and shower and what not. Just nobody wanted me staying in their place doing drugs. I could be there all day as long as I wasn't using... so I generally only went there for showers and laundry haha. Luckily I only lived in the car for a couple months before I got shit back on track that time around.

I owed everyone I knew money, though. For some reason everyone knew I was using but kept enabling me with money. I also once got fronted three ounces of pot to move and never went back to the guy with the money. He got raided by the police before I could anyway. No way was I going anywhere near his place after that, my tweaked out brain was too paranoid to let me do that.

I can proudly say I ended up paying everyone back eventually, even the guy I stiffed on the pot he fronted me!

Now that I'm using again, I am 100% self-funded. No money on hand, I'm not gonna ask anyone for money, so no drugs until the cash rolls back in. I get like $60-$100 in tips everyday through my job, so I'm never long without drugs unless I'm trying to lay low and keep my girlfriend from catching on.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

kratom
coffee
cigs


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

I dont Rob from People. Given the state that capitalism is in And the road it has taken after corona.... My conscience is clean


----------



## schizopath

2mg pharma klonopin
1mg bupre


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2G phenibut hcl
2G kratom
Coffee
Cig
1mg etizolam


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.5g Phenibut
Sadboy rainbow blood vape juice
A Dr pepper 

Going to class now, got an appointment with the GI doctor and then got work. Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## AutoTripper

Real decent edible herb dose some real strong canna coconut oil batch we made.

I did vape some nice weed before. Am looking to shower now, can feel those edibles actually my bedroom feels very expanded suddenly.

Big jar of very good kava prepped. Trying not to take benzos, doing a lot better there last 3 days.

Still being right out there on the best acid ever for me, pure ALD 52 is actually helping my psychological benzo dependance this time strangely.

I really don't "want" it half as much as I did a week ago.


----------



## TheFrogEffect

I went and smoked a .5 g bag of meth between Wednesday and Thursday and I've slept a grand total of two hours since Tuesday.

So for today's fix, I took two 10mg THC gummies and 20mg of abilify. Abilify does a great job of eliminating the worst parts of the comedown and prevents psychosis (in my experience).

Currently on my way out of town with my girlfriend and her parents and nobody suspects I'd been using, which is perfect. I'd rather not ruin the weekend for everyone by them finding out I'm on my bullshit again. All I need to do now is take a nap when we get to our destination because God damn I am exhausted.

The urge to go out and score when we get to the destination is strong though. We're going to a really popular place for tourists and it is conveniently right next to a town thats notorious for ease of access to meth and heroin. I'm sure I could find a fix in no time. But I'm going to try my hardest to not go fuck up more and commit to staying clean for real this time.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
1.2mg bupre
Cigs
Snus
Coffee
Quality music


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee
900mg Pregabalin


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
30mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.5g Phenibut

Sitting down to watch some fooooootballll!!! Got work at 5


----------



## xaddictx

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 30mg Vyvanse
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.5g Phenibut
> 
> Sitting down to watch some fooooootballll!!! Got work at 5


Fuckin Niners lost


----------



## deficiT

xaddictx said:


> Fuckin Niners lost


You know why they lost? Because I picked them to win.

Sorry fam.


----------



## xaddictx

deficiT said:


> You know why they lost? Because I picked them to win.
> 
> Sorry fam.


Yep and Garropolo is injured


----------



## izo

e-cig and 200mg coffee only mondays to fridays normally, of to work soon.


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin and 1mg bupre + cigs, snus and coffee.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## simstim

I'm working on my third 24oz beer and smoking spice. My neighbor came down and traded me the spice for two bus tickets.


----------



## xaddictx

Im pretty sure I get my Diclazepam today. Looking forward to some SLEEP!


----------



## Larimar

40 mg OxyContin ER and some hazelnut wawa coffee . Loving this beautiful fall day on the east coast .


----------



## AutoTripper

60 grams of Kava freshly prepared. My nerve tonic!

Needed. I did eat 250 Mics of acid hours ago after vaporizing some weed.

But that was just a hair of dog measure after a 2 mg trip yestarday.

This week is now not about gerting wasted. But getting focussed, staying calm, trying not to get wasted at all ideally.

I'll just see how that goes.

I will get stoned though. Once I have kava in me, THC's anxiety is so smoothed out.

Can't really take any more acid though. It will take me personally anyway a good week just to get back on the ground.

Hot shower first.


----------



## AutoTripper

I did take more acid lol. Only 300 mics more. I won't take more now.

I look...weird! Scarily. I don't usually ever look weird like that. Tired and wasted normally. So much for hair of the dog. 

Just vaping some weed, does help by making for comfort and lifting mood at times.
I have hit a low mood, but this is the temporary (we hope) price for taking too much Acid basically. 

I've never actually done that! Just the one semi-accidental OD.

I have seen people take just that little bit too much Acid and get burned.
I don't want to get burned but I've sailed fairly close to the sun.

I have always reverted. It scares me the thought I might suddenly alter myself in some unintended way.

I can only let the drugs run and wear off now. 33 tabs in 7 days, just actually maybe only 3 tabs slightly too much, the line is fine really.

Sleep. See if I look normal again tomorrow lol. Not even joking.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

4 saltine crackers
1.2g phenibut hcl
1mg benzo
coffee coffee coffee
cigs

bacon, eggs and yellow chedda chez grits


----------



## schizopath

1mg klonopin
0.9mg bupre
Coffee
Snus
Cigs


----------



## 6am-64-14m

2g kratom
coffee
cigs


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Just finished up with English class, chillin, about to go to a meeting down the road


----------



## simstim

Working on my second 24 oz beer. Nothing exciting today.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Working on my second 24 oz beer. Nothing exciting today.


I'm just slowly vaping weed, not a lot, and like a snail.

Just can't motivate myself, I'm laughing a shower off, I do typically shower daily.

I can't even be bothered to make kava. Always days like this though just no energy, interest or incentive.

No way of getting into gear. I don't really need drugs though today, just time.

Sleep beckons me more despite having nearly 14 hours overnight.

Enjoy your 24 OZ mate. Hopefully just enough to keep those wishes at bay for the day.


----------



## simstim

AutoTripper said:


> I'm just slowly vaping weed, not a lot, and like a snail.
> 
> Just can't motivate myself, I'm laughing a shower off, I do typically shower daily.
> 
> I can't even be bothered to make kava. Always days like this though just no energy, interest or incentive.
> 
> No way of getting into gear. I don't really need drugs though today, just time.
> 
> Sleep beckons me more despite having nearly 14 hours overnight.
> 
> Enjoy your 24 OZ mate. Hopefully just enough to keep those wishes at bay for the day.


Thank you!

There's still so many things I could wish, however like you I lack the motivation to make the wishes come true.

Nothing unattainable just no motivation.

I'm thinking about laying into a supply of benzos so I won't drink and some functional stimulant for motivation.

I was a much more functional person when I was prescribed valium and adderall. I very rarely drank, didn't smoke herb, not much outside drugs except psychedelics on rare occasions.

Self medicating sucks. I don't really even have the motivation to even order the chemicals that would be better medication than alcohol.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Thank you!
> 
> There's still so many things I could wish, however like you I lack the motivation to make the wishes come true.
> 
> Nothing unattainable just no motivation.
> 
> I'm thinking about laying into a supply of benzos so I won't drink and some functional stimulant for motivation.
> 
> I was a much more functional person when I was prescribed valium and adderall. I very rarely drank, didn't smoke herb, not much outside drugs except psychedelics on rare occasions.
> 
> Self medicating sucks. I don't really even have the motivation to even order the chemicals that would be better medication than alcohol.


Kava bro! Give it a shot. You can be very perfectly functional.

The alchys switch to kava and find where the alcohol was perceived as a "problem", kava is not. 

Doesn't stop you being your real self, doesn't lend to procrastinating self destructive patterns, or ever guilt about using.

My own problem is I don't do moderation very well, so I max all avenues out lol.

Maximum manageable (more like allowable benzos), kava, weed daily. Edibles and vapor.

I can handle that, just need a bit of food and sleep at points.

But...that's enough intoxication (the only actual in"toxic"ation there is the etiz, but it's not the most toxic habit just not great diff ways)

I find though, add in huge LSD doses and benders, I can't keep up with the other 3 drugs, they do me in lol.

Kava instead of drink. Get some benzos too, to use intermittently.

Benzos go very well with kava.

I made kava. It's post LSD extreme fatigue. The thought of using my brain in kitchen, moving body (I've eaten so little last 2 weeks, but still 62 kg's), was too much to face.

I vaped my weed, got into bed. 9 pm. Don't really wanna sleep dreaming F'd up dreams all night again.

So I made 50 grams kava. Plus ate big edible dose same time. 

Just getting into the kava now. It's strong. It numbs your lips like coke.

After a certain amount, it's like driving up a hill, then reaching a peaceful top with a view and not a care.

Not like weed. Straight to that place, varying intensity. But the same experiences and nothing to work past exactly.

I think I've got my head about me still. Returning. I don't want to lose that.


Motivation @simstim I know what you mean there. Currently my lack is physical as always.

But also mental. Like zilch interest in conscious life. Post tripping karma lol. Do the crime,..

But MDMA and stims can demotivate you from aspiring, grabbing bull's horns. Like you just...can't be asked lol. You think about it. But aren't proactive to make it happen.

I, had a long lasting case of that from naughty ecstasy usage.

Phew. Think I'm not gone blank, for a word. That's what scares me. I mean, I don't look blank, do I lol at least!


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre
0.7mg klonopin
Cigarette
Coffee


----------



## AutoTripper

Better this a.m. Sunny. Up early getting very high on weed, feeling electric from LSD still in a really good way.

Had a wicked kava and cannabis session last night relaxed me a lot.

I'm thinking to take a magnesium oxides dose with ACV in minutes, it's magic at making you feel good and clean inside. Wakes you up, massive oxygen dose, then a bit of kava.

Pretty stoned actully. Feeling dopey now. The oxygen will wake me up enough before kava would probably be too heavy, didn't plan to get this stoned.


----------



## simstim

Well it's 5am and I haven't slept yet. Still drinking.

I've smoked some spice a couple of times and both times I puked and puked. I dunno which noid people are using these days but it's pretty good aversion therapy. You've gotta really want that high to go through all the gagging and puking.

Someone gave it to me. I stopped buying spice a couple months ago.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Well it's 5am and I haven't slept yet. Still drinking.
> 
> I've smoked some spice a couple of times and both times I puked and puked. I dunno which noid people are using these days but it's pretty good aversion therapy. You've gotta really want that high to go through all the gagging and puking.
> 
> Someone gave it to me. I stopped buying spice a couple months ago.


I've never tried spice. You do have a world of drug experience outside my own, but I imagine to myself, no 2005 Lyme, I had no ideations then to stop using high doses ecstasy, lsd, ket and shrooms regularly, and would have been right up on the 2012 RC chemical boom until 2016 and since.

Allergies have restricted me. I only slept about 4 hours. Woke up buzzing still got too stoned.

Have kava now head is spinning a bit. Prob vape more in a bit.

How I use the weed, and the kava, when I feel like I've gotten enough out of one, I can flick to the other, and back again.

So I may vape a bit more weed now. Will get me proper mellowed out. Well cained for...10.33 am. 

Me and my mum are about to go halves on 10 kg's excellent Fiji Kava two sorts. My mum drinks kava daily now, stopped wine for good. 

Hope you have a good day man, nice sleepif ot be. I can't see how I won't sleep but I don't really want to.


----------



## simstim

I just smoked some spice and didn't puke this time!! I did a gag one or twice though.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I just smoked some spice and didn't puke this time!! I did a gag one or twice though.


Well I just wandered to the weed curing cupboard and slected a different jar to gently tweak a bud off, break up coarsely and pack into a vape.

Head is dizzy. I don't normally get stoned like that earlier. Vaped a lot of big hits.

Would be okay if not 10 am. I'll likely get real mellow and just chill cos head is too spun for a lot.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
.75mg benz
2.5g kratom
cig

bout to hit the coffee up.

sittin onda porch in the dark and one of my neighbors that smokes walks up and drops about a g of weed in my hand... im am fuckin shocked. blessed.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> 1.2g phenibut hcl
> .75mg benz
> 2.5g kratom
> cig
> 
> bout to hit the coffee up.
> 
> sittin onda porch in the dark and one of my neighbors that smokes walks up and drops about a g of weed in my hand... im am fuckin shocked. blessed.


You see, I have Kratom here. I love it, the effect.

I could take 2.5 grams say of green malay, and get full relief any time from anxiety and depression for a day.

Except it really stops my digestive system from working.

I'm currently healing my digestive system, which is paying off dividends.

Kanna extract too, I tried before good buzz but not digestive friendly.

I would feel a lot happier with some kratom here and there though I'll admit it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Except it really stops my digestive system from working.


I read a lot about this issue before I started. Made me thing "damn thats all i need" as i worked busy shift lunch crowd and dont like public batrooms for anything other than takin a hit or whatever. ha
Back ot; it has the opposite effect for me. I eat meat and maybe the plant fiber kinda balanced my system. Like this aspect cause not wanting to eat salads everyday if they ban it. I swear they shoulda marketed it as a stool softener (natural). FDA gets they way anyway not sure its gonna happen. Just vibes or something.
Fuckin all this swelling from fall, pain+pain, ACHES kratom is helping. well i take a little more than sposed to with around 800mg naproxen sodium but eating and hydrating as much as possible. specially tring to keep hydrated (water) to help whetever is going on in my legs and ribs.
Man I hate KB. Id much rather sit around a campfire and all of us just chattin like we do sometimes. That would be cool, imo.
Out


----------



## 6am-64-14m

OT a

add some weed to the mix. And the coffee... lemme go get som mo and anothatha cig, my nic


----------



## schizopath

Just drank 0.7liters/(24 ounces of 17% liquor in 90 minutes


----------



## 6am-64-14m

What time is it there schiz?
Its almost 7 Aam here.


----------



## schizopath

14pm. My friends leaving in a bus in about 60 minutes to celebrate my new home


----------



## 6am-64-14m

schizopath said:


> 14pm


That's where I wanna be. 
Which bus route do I take? lol


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> I read a lot about this issue before I started. Made me thing "damn thats all i need" as i worked busy shift lunch crowd and dont like public batrooms for anything other than takin a hit or whatever. ha
> Back ot; it has the opposite effect for me. I eat meat and maybe the plant fiber kinda balanced my system. Like this aspect cause not wanting to eat salads everyday if they ban it. I swear they shoulda marketed it as a stool softener (natural). FDA gets they way anyway not sure its gonna happen. Just vibes or something.
> Fuckin all this swelling from fall, pain+pain, ACHES kratom is helping. well i take a little more than sposed to with around 800mg naproxen sodium but eating and hydrating as much as possible. specially tring to keep hydrated (water) to help whetever is going on in my legs and ribs.
> Man I hate KB. Id much rather sit around a campfire and all of us just chattin like we do sometimes. That would be cool, imo.
> Out


You know, honestly, these magnesium oxides I'm using might help you.

To an extent they renew the intestines, certainly remove all the garbage clung to our insides, hindering everything.


----------



## AutoTripper

schizopath said:


> 14pm. My friends leaving in a bus in about 60 minutes to celebrate my new home


Lol, there is no 14 pm! 

Unless we argue it's 2 am.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> magnesium oxides


I have always kinda stayed clear of OTC supplements for the most part. I do have some cacium something (the kind the bodys spose to absorb more better ha) on the way to help with the healing of fractures and shit.
SO makes veggies always and "makes" me eat em. Everthing is the best I ever had if ya know what I mean


AutoTripper said:


> Lol, there is no 14 pm!


What? Are you _sure_?


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> I have always kinda stayed clear of OTC supplements for the most part. I do have some cacium something (the kind the bodys spose to absorb more better ha) on the way to help with the healing of fractures and shit.
> SO makes veggies always and "makes" me eat em. Everthing is the best I ever had if ya know what I mean
> 
> What? Are you _sure_?


Yes it's 2 p.m. or 14:00 hours.

p.m. means past midday. So 14 hrs past midday is 2 a.m.

I'm totally sure about that.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.5g Phenibut

Have got communications class today, gotta do another 2 minute speech in front of the class. Preparing for the 10 minute doozy of a speech we've got to do for midterm. Not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 40mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 1.5g Phenibut
> 
> Have got communications class today, gotta do another 2 minute speech in front of the class. Preparing for the *10 minute d*oozy of a speech we've got to do for midterm. Not looking forward to that at all.


talking reaallllyyy slloowwww, with lots of pauses, can be very helpful re meeting a presentation time requirement


----------



## 6am-64-14m

deficiT said:


> ave got communications class today


Ya got em in yer pocket.... 
Knock em dead, def. Not gonna say "break a leg" hahaha
One


----------



## 6am-64-14m

bout time to start hitting that water hard
only proble is they are the 5 gal jugs ya gotta flip over into the base. haha the more i drink the more i gotta work. gotta have that water though. yes? so drink some gotdammit!

edit: ever felt that rush when you flood your body with water and all those chems start flowing freely? Man I still get this "high" when my hydration is balanced... depending on if there is any subtance(s) ingested but even clean i can feel it. water is a good think.
might build a church on this premise


----------



## simstim

I'm still up from yesterday (it's almost 10am). Been steadily drinking 24oz hard seltzer lemon teas and smoking spice all night. Listening to the triple six mafia....


----------



## emkee_reinvented

AutoTripper said:


> I've never tried spice. You do have a world of drug experience outside my own, but I imagine to myself, no 2005 Lyme, I had no ideations then to stop using high doses ecstasy, lsd, ket and shrooms regularly, and would have been right up on the 2012 RC chemical boom until 2016 and since.
> 
> Allergies have restricted me. I only slept about 4 hours. Woke up buzzing still got too stoned.
> 
> Have kava now head is spinning a bit. Prob vape more in a bit.
> 
> How I use the weed, and the kava, when I feel like I've gotten enough out of one, I can flick to the other, and back again.
> 
> So I may vape a bit more weed now. Will get me proper mellowed out. Well cained for...10.33 am.
> 
> Me and my mum are about to go halves on 10 kg's excellent Fiji Kava two sorts. My mum drinks kava daily now, stopped wine for good.
> 
> Hope you have a good day man, nice sleepif ot be. I can't see how I won't sleep but I don't really want to.


Spice used to be a combo of some of the best synthetic Cannabinoid's. JWH-018, HU-210 and CP 47,497 and homologues. If my info is correct. 


But with illegalization's they got replaced with progressively worst synthoid's. Not worth it, stick to the real thing would be my best advice.

To bad Kava, along with Cannabis is illegal where i live. And unlike Weed its not tolerated. So basically its harder to get then a Benzodiazepine.


----------



## AutoTripper

emkee_reinvented said:


> Spice used to be a combo of some of the best synthetic Cannabinoid's. JWH-018, HU-210 and CP 47,497 and homologues. If my info is correct.
> 
> 
> But with illegalization's they got replaced with progressively worst synthoid's. Not worth it, stick to the real thing would be my best advice.
> 
> To bad Kava, along with Cannabis is illegal where i live. And unlike Weed its not tolerated. So basically its harder to get then a Benzodiazepine.


Can I ask where you do live? Is it UK? I live in UK. I'm about to order 10 kg's of fine kava from a good bloke, in the UK.

It's not illegal here. Legal to buy, posess, just not for human consumption.

So the greyhound drinks tons of the stuff lol.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

AutoTripper said:


> Can I ask where you do live? Is it UK? I live in UK. I'm about to order 10 kg's of fine kava from a good bloke, in the UK.
> 
> It's not illegal here. Legal to buy, posess, just not for human consumption.
> 
> So the greyhound drinks tons of the stuff lol.


The M*F Netherland's, and i am not proud of it.


----------



## AutoTripper

emkee_reinvented said:


> The M*F Netherland's, and i am not proud of it.


Of all places, you would think a not just harmless but highly medicinal herb would be kosher, considering you can legally walk the country with a thousand sheet of legal Lysergamides wrapped around you like a raincoat in full view.

I will see if there is a successful line into Holland still. There may be.


----------



## plumbus-nine

Some DCK and a microdose of 1cP-LSD - so far they synergize nicely together. Both shipped out of the NL btw. halfway across the globe but these guys here can't get their shit together and while this country is (in)famous for being a drug trade corridor, there is little left for the people actually living here, not even darknet markets and the local authorities are of similar abusing power like anywhere, one needs to ship below the radars and stuff.

Yeah, back when I lived in Europe, I always thought that the NL would be some kind of a good destination but what I hear is the same old shit like everywhere. Shrooms and RC ban. Coffeeshops illegally sourcing their stuff (is this still true btw?). Expensive living. Etc.


----------



## AutoTripper

plumbus-nine said:


> Some DCK and a microdose of 1cP-LSD - so far they synergize nicely together. Both shipped out of the NL btw. halfway across the globe but these guys here can't get their shit together and while this country is (in)famous for being a drug trade corridor, there is little left for the people actually living here, not even darknet markets and the local authorities are of similar abusing power like anywhere, one needs to ship below the radars and stuff.
> 
> Yeah, back when I lived in Europe, I always thought that the NL would be some kind of a good destination but what I hear is the same old shit like everywhere. Shrooms and RC ban. Coffeeshops illegally sourcing their stuff (is this still true btw?). Expensive living. Etc.


Yes I need to get back into the swing of microdosing regularly again.

Macros can be such a rollercoaster after for me.

Last 5 trips 5.1 mg's and 2 of those were 400 ug.

25 ug daily is infinitely easier to manage even longterm than the turbulence of going so far out so often.

I'm excited about returning to small doses. 

I still have 400 ug of ALD though which will make for another magical trip first, by NY latest I imagine, start low dosing in the New Year.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

AutoTripper said:


> Of all places, you would think a not just harmless but highly medicinal herb would be kosher, considering you can legally walk the country with a thousand sheet of legal Lysergamides wrapped around you like a raincoat in full view.
> 
> I will see if there is a successful line into Holland still. There may be.


No need to, thanks for the offer though. Besides the fact sourcing was not my intention. If i try hard it doesn't seem that hard to find. Its just the fact that the EU forbid it for human consumption under false pretense's that irritate's me. 

Very curious about the effects of Kava Kava. When it was legal I never got it to work, tried the root and the extract's. but to no avail.


----------



## AutoTripper

emkee_reinvented said:


> No need to, thanks for the offer though. Besides the fact sourcing was not my intention. If i try hard it doesn't seem that hard to find. Its just the fact that the EU forbid it for human consumption under false pretense's that irritate's me.
> 
> Very curious about the effects of Kava Kava. When it was legal I never got it to work, tried the root and the extract's. but to no avail.


Some nice good quality vendors send it as yerba mate too.


----------



## AutoTripper

emkee_reinvented said:


> No need to, thanks for the offer though. Besides the fact sourcing was not my intention. If i try hard it doesn't seem that hard to find. Its just the fact that the EU forbid it for human consumption under false pretense's that irritate's me.
> 
> Very curious about the effects of Kava Kava. When it was legal I never got it to work, tried the root and the extract's. but to no avail.


Plus, most extracts are dud. Root must be prepared properly.

And- reverse tolerance occurs in many people. Nothing at first, as daily consumption Kavalactones build up, the neurotransmitter system is primed and rebalanced in a way then often for many, voila, suddenly they love what kava CAN provide.

Kava gets me to a place of supreme mental peace. Elevated. 

When I'm physically well, it's daily. But regularly enough to get me through major intense anxiety.

Really helps too with the intense mania after mega high doses of LSD, always fine at the time but so awkward for days, a week following, but kava isca godsend there too.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

Having sleeping problems now for 2 months  

Shot maybe 1mg bupre and waiting for shops to open so I can go buy tobacco.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

AutoTripper said:


> Can I ask where you do live? Is it UK? I live in UK. I'm about to order 10 kg's of fine kava from a good bloke, in the UK.
> 
> It's not illegal here. Legal to buy, posess, just not for human consumption.
> 
> So the greyhound drinks tons of the stuff lol.


Cat's are known to have a veracious appetite for Kava Kava i heard.

Just kiddin, but bypassing the law ala RC's and poisonous non consumable's is an indicator of how anal your gouvernement actually is. Over here quit so. They are even to stupid to do a blanket ban like in the UK. Which to me at least makes more sense. Although I am a proponent of total legalization of almost anything

Maybe my plant's would even benefit from it. A plantfood maybe?


----------



## emkee_reinvented

AutoTripper said:


> Plus, most extracts are dud. Root must be prepared properly.
> 
> And- reverse tolerance occurs in many people. Nothing at first, as daily consumption Kavalactones build up, the neurotransmitter system is primed and rebalanced in a way then often for many, voila, suddenly they love what kava CAN provide.
> 
> Kava gets me to a place of supreme mental peace. Elevated.



You have me drooling, its sounds that good. 

My first preparation involved Whole Milk, Lecithine and a Muslin cloth. But that was 20 years + ago. So I blame it reverse tolerance or a bunk product. These were nice shredded pieces of root. Very white in color as most underground parts of plants are brown.


----------



## AutoTripper

emkee_reinvented said:


> Cat's are known to have a veracious appetite for Kava Kava i heard.
> 
> Just kiddin, but bypassing the law ala RC's and poisonous non consumable's is an indicator of how anal your gouvernement actually is. Over here quit so. They are even to stupid to do a blanket ban like in the UK. Which to me at least makes more sense. Although I am a proponent of total legalization of almost anything
> 
> Maybe my plant's would even benefit from it. A plantfood maybe?





emkee_reinvented said:


> Cat's are known to have a veracious appetite for Kava Kava i heard.
> 
> Just kiddin, but bypassing the law ala RC's and poisonous non consumable's is an indicator of how anal your gouvernement actually is. Over here quit so. They are even to stupid to do a blanket ban like in the UK. Which to me at least makes more sense. Although I am a proponent of total legalization of almost anything
> 
> Maybe my plant's would even benefit from it. A plantfood maybe?


Lol, cat's do indeed drink kava in a lot of homes out there. 

Not sure about a fertiliser.

But don't worry anyway, even if there is no pet to drug up, you could likely keep your kava in a picture frame on the wall as a souvenir.

You only need toget it into your hands.

It's like when psilocybin mushrooms were legal to grow in UK.

For a lont time no law had decreed picking the wild liberty caps was illegal.

But it was stipulated specifically that if the wild picked mushrooms (same law applied to the home grown ones) were "dried or prepared in any way" it's class A.

I had images of being arrested after putting a fresh picked liberty cap on a plate with lettuce and tomato, to prepare a salad, basically.

Holland is still a lot freer than UK though overall.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

~800mg phenibut hcl
some saltine crackers
1 mg of benzo
220mg naproxen sodium
3g kratom x 2
coffee cigs

prepped to go to doc - hears -  (walk) had get pick my Rx so wanted to feel some kinda _something_. relaxed, social, relatively pain free ya know the honey for catchin shit

added another mg (really though it less than a ml syringe thats a dose for me)
added 2g more kratom and some ritx crackers and we were off.
There is sad story in our walkin about town but it is for one person only and will work it out mono-a-mono... wtf does that mean? lol

made it back safe and other than a little ace all well. Well...... I gotta feed it this calcium quick and drink tons of water and come back with titaniumitish shit that is indescribable
ha

FWIT I gotta let the fractures (heal) for a coupla weeks so can some come cut my grass real quick gotta dove...?


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

Just woke up with my mate. Both took 0.5mg klonopin and hes cooking 2.2mg norspan for the morning shot. + Quality black tea and cigarette.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

Cigarettes, snus, tea, coffee and like 4mg bupre in the last 200 minutes.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin

Got class in a short while, gonna hit that, might take some phenibut in a little bit and go to work. Friday blues.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre
Coffee
Cigs/Snus


----------



## AutoTripper

Yeah coffee. Might be nice. Very dead lifeless misty Saturday morning in a very very busy loud lively city area, main roads, hospital, school, neighbours.

Showered, ready to vaporize some nice weed. Mum is doing my head in, going out for dog walk shortly, phew because I've taken 1500 mics of LSD and need some breathing space now.

I shouldn't take more acid. I may though, but will start with strong black coffee and weed.

Wishing bright mornings or anytimes to all.


----------



## izo

try to stay clean, had enough, you know you know.


----------



## AutoTripper

I really fancied that cup of coffee. But after a big kitchen clean up, my nerves called for kava.

I prepped some high quality Fiji kava, and dropped an extra 300 mics acid. 

Still ready for some cannabis vaping now.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
3g kratom 
satines ~10
400mg calcium citrate
3/5 of a mg of benzo
coffee cigs


----------



## Larimar

20 mg oxy and hazelnut coffee. Feeling good playing outside finding bugs with my 3 year old. Beautiful fall day on the east coast USA


----------



## deficiT

This AM I had the usual -

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen

About to head into work for the Saturday night rush... wish me luck


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Ya work food/beverage, def?
Best of luck, dude.


----------



## deficiT

6am-64-14m said:


> Ya work food/beverage, def?
> Best of luck, dude.


Crunched down on some frosted flakes before I left out!


----------



## deficiT

Aaaand forgot my drink :/ just have to grab a coke at work


----------



## AutoTripper

Well except this strong black coffee in hand, my drug consuming is done.

Just vaporized some lovely weed. Nice effect. 

2.5 mg's Acid was enough. Lost track of Kava, benzos. 

My (great) mum is nearly retired. Need some space now.

I never even mentioned I was tripping today. She probably couldn't tell. I won't ask her this time,


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee with soya milk
2g Phenibut
Usual morning meds


----------



## thewife07

I decided to switch it up. Went with coffee and kratom first. But even tho I only use green stains, I think the kratom has been making me nod out and it isn't mixing well with my other meds.. so another strong cup of coffee and maybe 2-3 Adds. Or a zan and go back to bed and pray nobody wakes up for a while. On the east coast, been up since 3a. Probably takes my Adds and go to bed anyway.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

thewife07 said:


> Or a zan and go back to bed and pray nobody wakes up for a while.


That sounds more my style but wouldn't sleep anyway... head gets to filling up with all the BS life brings daily and start to get that adrenaline from fight or flight. I choose to fight... for now.
I see ya been around a while but this was yer first post. 
Welcome inside and chill a bit; no need to stand outside and watch goings and comings. Add to the madness (if you wish) and lets get this party going, yes?
See ya around.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g kratom
coffee
cigs
ffs


----------



## wareika

deficiT said:


> This AM I had the usual -
> 
> 16mg Suboxone
> 40mg Vyvanse
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 100mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> About to head into work for the Saturday night rush... wish me luck


hey, this was on my mind when i joined up....almighty baclofen. I was prescribed it once [for alcohol] but that doctor was kinda fwd thinking, then he retired. So now i appreciate its power more, and am bouncing between a psych who is seemingly against it without explaining their reasoning  [this should be listed on the "list of powers/special skills] for graduate psychs, who knows? maybe it is there on a fairly nice plaque.

Do you take it for alchololol, deficiT?


----------



## wareika

Instant coffees, 30megs destro amphet, white wine in an instant. Its the lonely poet's gorging orgy :> < )


----------



## deficiT

blue kringle said:


> hey, this was on my mind when i joined up....almighty baclofen. I was prescribed it once [for alcohol] but that doctor was kinda fwd thinking, then he retired. So now i appreciate its power more, and am bouncing between a psych who is seemingly against it without explaining their reasoning  [this should be listed on the "list of powers/special skills] for graduate psychs, who knows? maybe it is there on a fairly nice plaque.
> 
> Do you take it for alchololol, deficiT?


I take it for muscle spasms I think technically, but also anxiety? I think? Anyway, I had to specifically request it from my doctor. When I was getting sober from benzos this past year, it was one of the few meds that really helped stop me from shaking all over the place, and even now it relieves a lot of physical anxiety for me.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Gabapentin
Frosted flakes + almond milk

Watching the Washington football game and chillin, gotta go in to work at 5. Hopefully not nearly as brutal as it was last night.


----------



## wareika

deficiT said:


> I take it for muscle spasms I think technically, but also anxiety? I think? Anyway, I had to specifically request it from my doctor. When I was getting sober from benzos this past year, it was one of the few meds that really helped stop me from shaking all over the place, and even now it relieves a lot of physical anxiety for me.


Thanks. Yknow as well as the alcohol, i somehow relate to a kind of chronic physical anxiety. In that well known book "the end of my addiction" by amiesen he mentions those as basic features of his life - chronic tension, alchololoism. Didnt mean to hijack thread.


----------



## deficiT

blue kringle said:


> Thanks. Yknow as well as the alcohol, i somehow relate to a kind of chronic physical anxiety. In that well known book "the end of my addiction" by amiesen he mentions those as basic features of his life - chronic tension, alchololoism. Didnt mean to hijack thread.


You're good. Yeah, I have a lot of the same problems. That's why Baclofen has helped me out a lot recently. Haven't had the shakes for as long as I can remember.


----------



## wareika

deficiT said:


> You're good. Yeah, I have a lot of the same problems. That's why Baclofen has helped me out a lot recently. Haven't the shakes for as long as I can remember.


Ah thats great to hear mate. Fucking goddamn Baclofen. How dare it work when we are trying to raise SNRI zombies from the ether for a cut of the cake !


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## wareika

Specified said:


> Coffeeeeeee


two word review and it just said "shit sandwich"


----------



## schizopath

0.75mg bupre at 6am


----------



## deficiT

40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
1.5g Phenibut

Should be getting my subs filled shortly and then I'll take my usual dose of 16mg. Got communications class in a little bit, and then work later this evening. Hopefully all goes smooth.


----------



## Specified

Coffeeeeeee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

It's almost 1 AM here so guess I'll get this started. Looks like an up all night night (I can only thing in silence) and athinkin I must to dust this brain off.
Coffee
1.4g phenibut hcl
1g kratom (yeah dropping this for a minute went from ~12-15Gs a day back down to 5 a day no taper) 
1 mg etizolam
cig


----------



## schizopath

1.5mg bupre overall
Black tea
Snus


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> It's almost 1 AM here so guess I'll get this started. Looks like an up all night night (I can only thing in silence) and athinkin I must to dust this brain off.
> Coffee
> 1.4g phenibut hcl
> 1g kratom (yeah dropping this for a minute went from ~12-15Gs a day back down to 5 a day no taper)
> 1 mg etizolam
> cig


We have met in the middle.

In a way, for the short time.

As I went from zero Kratom use and zero to 4.5 grams then 6 yesterday.

I doubt I can use it many times though my digestion would cease to work but it's a wicked buzz with kava. Amazing level of anxiolysis.

Just weed atm but hardly slept and supremely wasted. It will take a few days to get straight if I take zero more any drugs now and just sleep.

I'll need to make a compromise there too. Can only be so wasted for so long right.

I can't remember what day it is since Friday. I know it, each time I think. But only in the second then it's just a day again lol.


----------



## Bad Obsession

150mg afghan #3
5mg ksalol (alprazolam) 

Ran outta baccy so had nip round the local shop for pouch of Amber Leaf - £17.50 for 30grm pouch & box of filters, ol' baccy getting expensive these days


----------



## Bad Obsession

Bad Obsession said:


> 150mg afghan #3
> 5mg ksalol (alprazolam)
> 
> Ran outta baccy so had nip round the local shop for pouch of Amber Leaf - £17.50 for 30grm pouch & box of filters, ol' baccy getting expensive these days


Oh & stool softeners as well


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine

Just finished up English class. About to go to a meeting in a minute.


----------



## AutoTripper

I've just realised how lately my daily intake of Red pills has been growing out of control and measure.

They are the hardest pills to give away as well. I'm not addicted, just tolerant and they won't stop coming my way.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> I've just realised how lately my daily intake of Red pills has been growing out of control and measure.
> 
> They are the hardest pills to give away as well. I'm not addicted, just tolerant and they won't stop coming my way.


What red pills?


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> What red pills?


The big ones coming to Humanity in 2022 in my prediction.

These are some of the most impossible things to verbalise.

And ofc verbalising must be supported by peer reviewed Evidence lol.

I have tried to verbalise as many Red pill truths as possible.

I've said many things not just here but here, seemingly wild absurd.

Just too much of a stretch for the imagination. That's kind of how the Red pills work.

I have talked about a lot of things though which still no other person has themselves on BL.

I've been brave, arguing to the death with an Evidence-obsessed, dependant society, such extreme contradictions to mainstream narrative and almost all belief systems.

I'm seen as mistaken basically. Not wittless. Very easy to put it all down to LSD too.

People would be mistaken though to assume they have heard it ALL from me though.

You can only share to an extent always. Both what you can actually make enough sense of in your own mind to verbalise, and assumng the Earth reall IS round (I've never been a flat earther, but even less of a NASAer lol), try telling them that back then and see how hard it is to get people to swallow it.

You'd be in the gallows before the day was out for spreading dangerous misinformation and causing a stir.

Times do change lol. 

Big Red pills coming to Humanity. Soon. Full on Spiritual warfare final showdown, except where is it going to come from exactly, the invasion is only visible when all troops are in place.

They are being placed now, insideously, to come to life. Food, supplies, terrain, all ready in advance and abundance, every square foot of this material world.

But for now, we carry on walking about, raving about living, talking about next June.

I'm looking to March personally.

I'm not a gambling man though, and no use anyway in a bet you can't collect or is useless to you.


----------



## deficiT

btechlc said:


> does this combo make you drowsy/ nauseas at all?
> 
> I think I have a naturally high tolerance / addiction barrier / bad symptom barrier to most GABA substances (I have chipped a lot of benzos and done more drinking than I should for a decade now and not had anything worst than a few nights bad sleep when I stop taking GABA substances).
> 
> Opiates, even after long breaks never give me nausea either.
> 
> BUT MAN Phenibut has me puking my guts out for 24 hours, even on like 1g. If I took it on top of the aripiprazole I would be a nauseas zombie.
> 
> I think I am just a baby when it comes to Phenibut though - I have tried it like 4 or 5 times and I either dont feel anything after 3 or 4 hours and give up, or I up my dose 20 to 50% and start puking.
> 
> A lot of people on this site like it and to each their own - but for me it has one of the highest throw up to fun ratio of any drug I have ever come across.
> 
> Strange how people can be so diff.


Eh, I'll occasionally get a little bit of nausea, but as long as I stick to 1.5g it's not too bad. Made the mistake of going a little higher with the dose once, and yeah that shit sucks so I know how that feels.

Yeah, sounds like you are sensitive to phenibut. Sucks.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> The big ones coming to Humanity in 2022 in my prediction.
> 
> These are some of the most impossible things to verbalise.
> 
> And ofc verbalising must be supported by peer reviewed Evidence lol.
> 
> I have tried to verbalise as many Red pill truths as possible.
> 
> I've said many things not just here but here, seemingly wild absurd.
> 
> Just too much of a stretch for the imagination. That's kind of how the Red pills work.
> 
> I have talked about a lot of things though which still no other person has themselves on BL.
> 
> I've been brave, arguing to the death with an Evidence-obsessed, dependant society, such extreme contradictions to mainstream narrative and almost all belief systems.
> 
> I'm seen as mistaken basically. Not wittless. Very easy to put it all down to LSD too.
> 
> People would be mistaken though to assume they have heard it ALL from me though.
> 
> You can only share to an extent always. Both what you can actually make enough sense of in your own mind to verbalise, and assumng the Earth reall IS round (I've never been a flat earther, but even less of a NASAer lol), try telling them that back then and see how hard it is to get people to swallow it.
> 
> You'd be in the gallows before the day was out for spreading dangerous misinformation and causing a stir.
> 
> Times do change lol.
> 
> Big Red pills coming to Humanity. Soon. Full on Spiritual warfare final showdown, except where is it going to come from exactly, the invasion is only visible when all troops are in place.
> 
> They are being placed now, insideously, to come to life. Food, supplies, terrain, all ready in advance and abundance, every square foot of this material world.
> 
> But for now, we carry on walking about, raving about living, talking about next June.
> 
> I'm looking to March personally.
> 
> I'm not a gambling man though, and no use anyway in a bet you can't collect or is useless to you.


Oh, like the matrix. Gotcha lol.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> Oh, like the matrix. Gotcha lol.


That's it. I wasn't being "funny". Just natural always. That was my way of saying that there today.

Much easier to simply verbalise it like that for now.

Just about to drink some kava before a shower. Have an acute, recurring case of the most insanely sore piles today from allergies and viruses always irritating ny intestines.

Always settles down, to where you forget it completely but it's acutely torturous in the moment when your only relief is even worse but literally lol get this- The only way out!


----------



## wareika

deficiT said:


> Oh, like the matrix. Gotcha lol.


There's a lot of merging planes in this earthly reality. Entheogens would be one example. There are others, although naturally they cant be verified objectively, It comes down to entertainment, preference & flavours. Materialist reductionist culture got 2 thumbs down from this reviewer :>


----------



## AutoTripper

Some freaky embryo shit after all this time will serve as the portal for the spirit world to invade en masse.

Embryos need food and a host. Full of that food.

And -20 C apparently iirc to survive exvitro.

See "Red pill" is so much easier. Gets you into almost no trouble either.

I get myself into that regs.


----------



## wareika

See "Red pill" is so much easier. Gets you into almost no trouble either.

  damn


----------



## AutoTripper

We are going to need much bigger fans IMO and lots of them too.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> Some freaky embryo shit after all this time will serve as the portal for the spirit world to invade en masse.
> 
> Embryos need food and a host. Full of that food.
> 
> And -20 C apparently iirc to survive exvitro.
> 
> See "Red pill" is so much easier. Gets you into almost no trouble either.
> 
> I get myself into that regs.


are you thinking stem cells or something? The band Coil (r.i.p.) said that the industrial use of semen will revolutionize society..will revolutionize tha human race.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> We are going to need much bigger fans IMO and lots of them too.


correctism


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> are you thinking stem cells or something? The band Coil (r.i.p.) said that the industrial use of semen will revolutionize society..will revolutionize tha human race.


Bigger than that.

More like Sighourney Weaver. On our doorstep too. They aren't going to tell you before they arrive one at a time in a neat line.

Time is so nigh, it's beyond mattering how crazy 99.9% of people will assume I am for saying it.

Evidence will be demanded shortly lol you watch.


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> revolutionize


That word can actually be appled.

It's fitting. But needs context in it's definition.

Revolutionary has a neutral meaning ultimately.

We just brandish it about like it means- good for humanity.

But that's a mistaken and limited use and regard of the term.

We are approaching truly revolutionary times on Earth though definitely.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> Bigger than that.
> 
> More like Sighourney Weaver. On our doorstep too. They aren't going to tell you before they arrive one at a time in a neat line.
> 
> Time is so nigh, it's beyond mattering how crazy 99.9% of people will assume I am for saying it.
> 
> Evidence will be demanded shortly lol you watch.



I think there's an ingrained cultural wariness of the term 'red pill'. I used to have it myself, particularly in regard to its use by mens groups. still gives me the creeps in a way. but after a while, that drops away & i realised those inspiring fear were as big a vampires as anyone else. Then yeah i found one of my favorite rappers was yapping about red pill online & he's spmepne i'd follow into the gates of hell. Raisng glass to kali yuga & to hip hop. Disease & Medicine :>


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> That word can actually be appled.
> 
> It's fitting. But needs context in it's definition.
> 
> Revolutionary has a neutral meaning ultimately.
> 
> We just brandish it about like it means- good for humanity.
> 
> But that's a mistaken and limited use and regard of the term.
> 
> We are approaching truly revolutionary times on Earth though definitely.


Yo


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> That word can actually be appled.
> 
> It's fitting. But needs context in it's definition.
> 
> Revolutionary has a neutral meaning ultimately.
> 
> We just brandish it about like it means- good for humanity.
> 
> But that's a mistaken and limited use and regard of the term.
> 
> We are approaching truly revolutionary times on Earth though definitely.


Well its good that we are talking about this topic. Granted its not the Roland Park Ladies Tea browsing over copies of Country Life & doing polite pollute convo but this neo livberal juggernaut will rip out our throats before anyone knew what happened. (so for hi[p hop fans its more pressing than ever to ditch the garbage & return to the hardcore)


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> I think there's an ingrained cultural wariness of the term 'red pill'. I used to have it myself, particularly in regard to its use by mens groups. still gives me the creeps in a way. but after a while, that drops away & i realised those inspiring fear were as big a vampires as anyone else. Then yeah i found one of my favorite rappers was yapping about red pill online & he's spmepne i'd follow into the gates of hell. Raisng glass to kali yuga & to hip hop. Disease & Medicine :>


It's never actually been my thing, hence making appropriate fitting use of it now while I basically can, as that is exactly what it allures to and represents.

Words are not going to wake humanity up now. That time is done.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> It's never actually been my thing, hence making appropriate fitting use of it now while I basically can, as that is exactly what it allures to and represents.
> 
> Words are not going to wake humanity up now. That time is done.


Words are not going to wake humanity up now. That time is done.

Ypu speak with authority.


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> Well its good that we are talking about this topic. Granted its not the Roland Park Ladies Tea browsing over copies of Country Life & doing polite pollute convo but this neo livberal juggernaut will rip out our throats before anyone knew what happened. (so for hi[p hop fans its more pressing than ever to ditch the garbage & return to the hardcore)


They can actually take my throat if that's the way it has to be.

My throat is no actual use to them though, and no use to me in the long run.

What they really want, which I've every intention of keeping hold of myself, is my soul.

"Life" is at least now officially, with numerous contexts here- a "play" for the soul of humanity.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> It will take a few days to get straight if I take zero more any drugs now and just sleep.


Damn cuz! lol Been there but it has been decades. I wish you well. I would so love to stay "high" 24/7 but balancing responsibilities and "life" doesn't allow for this in my life. Maybe coming soon I will be in a situation whereby I can be high like this again but the habits and routines I have learned the last few years may have been permanently stamped into my being. IDK but do love gettin high, fo sho. lol


btechlc said:


> Strange how people can be so diff.


Yeah, that phenibut is one strange substance. As ya say we all gonna react differently to any substance but that one takes some time, patience and fiddlin around with to find ones "sweet spot" as they say. 
When I first started a few years ago I thought it was shit. Did nothing. One morning I took a dose of 1.5 grams ~6AM and at 11:30-12 (lunch rush came in) it "hit" and it was an amazing experience. 
Then not all are tolerant of everything, ya know? Some things are just not for everyone.
Funng drug but to me the most social boosting I have tried in decades.
Best wishes


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> Words are not going to wake humanity up now. That time is done.
> 
> Ypu speak with authority.


Yes authority is a fair term.

Again, can be explored. Neutral. Good or bad.

We typically associate "authority" with rule, tyrrany, law, dictatorship, governance, command, totalitarianism, punishment and control.

But it has other meanings too.

Like, lol, fucking Anthony Fauci is so fraudulently protrayed as the "leading authority" on infectious disease.

It is in that sense that I feel confident enough in my own mind to speak with authority here like literally nobody else will appear to in the same manner on BL.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> They can actually take my throat if that's the way it has to be.
> 
> My throat is no actual use to them though, and no use to me in the long run.
> 
> What they really want, which I've every intention of keeping hold of myself, is my soul.
> 
> "Life" is at least now officially, with numerous contexts here- a "play" for the soul of humanity.



I was thinking about that the other day, "Leela" or "lila" *being the sanskrit word for Play)
And then thinking about this mad thing i read in the book 'Cosmogeny' which was was a term for the zero-field...the generative field between the implicate & explicate orders.."the empty theatre"

This was extremely evocative to me. Reminded me of dmt actually. empty theatre. Anyway,i'd thorougly recommed that book, it aint no fuckaroud shit :>


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> Yes authority is a fair term.
> 
> Again, can be explored. Neutral. Good or bad.
> 
> We typically associate "authority" with rule, tyrrany, law, dictatorship, governance, command, totalitarianism, punishment and control.
> 
> But it has other meanings too.
> 
> Like, lol, fucking Anthony Fauci is so fraudulently protrayed as the "leading authority" on infectious disease.
> 
> It is in that sense that I feel confident enough in my own mind to speak with authority here like literally nobody else will appear to in the same manner on BL.


literally nobody else will appear to in the same manner on BL.

I didnt know that haha


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Damn cuz! lol Been there but it has been decades. I wish you well. I would so love to stay "high" 24/7 but balancing responsibilities and "life" doesn't allow for this in my life. Maybe coming soon I will be in a situation whereby I can be high like this again but the habits and routines I have learned the last few years may have been permanently stamped into my being. IDK but do love gettin high, fo sho. lol


Too much of a good thing will always equal More is Less.

52 1/2 trips in 6 days last week alone would keep me out there for a couple weeks.

I cannot see why "Tuesday" means anything vs "Sunday" except different TV lol, otherwise it's "day" and dates are handy ofc.

The days don't feel like they used to. Not a bad thing, but a melancholy world.

I will have to leave the Kratom permanently now, serious digestive system incompatibility.


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> Yes authority is a fair term.
> 
> Again, can be explored. Neutral. Good or bad.
> 
> We typically associate "authority" with rule, tyrrany, law, dictatorship, governance, command, totalitarianism, punishment and control.
> 
> But it has other meanings too.
> 
> Like, lol, fucking Anthony Fauci is so fraudulently protrayed as the "leading authority" on infectious disease.
> 
> It is in that sense that I feel confident enough in my own mind to speak with authority here like literally nobody else will appear to in the same manner on BL.


I meant authority as in Authority


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> I was thinking about that the other day, "Leela" or "lila" *being the sanskrit word for Play)
> And then thinking about this mad thing i read in the book 'Cosmogeny' which was was a term for the zero-field...the generative field between the implicate & explicate orders.."the empty theatre"
> 
> This was extremely evocative to me. Reminded me of dmt actually. empty theatre. Anyway,i'd thorougly recommed that book, it aint no fuckaroud shit :>


Lol, fuckaround I just don't do.

I do real. All the way, no holes barred, no smokescreens.

That's why I'm so out of place, and rarely understood.

Not because it's my fault, or because I am wrong.

Lol, that's some selr confidence at least right? I argue vision and perspective too but the crowd take the opposite view on that.

Yes it's a "show", a theartre. Staged is life here. We are approaching final curtains.

Thanks for the book I'll check that out.

Thelawoffrequencies.com is another Red Pill. If you can get that one down a gullet, it should be wide enough for them all.


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> I meant authority as in Authority


Yes sorry, I did grasp that. It hit me though again, the different cultural meanings and connotations of term.

I do speak with command and authority.

If only I had Evidence lol I reckon I could be quite powerful you know, in a good way for only good resides in me.


----------



## wareika

If you can get that one down a gullet, it should be wide enough for them all.

Thankyouthankyouuu ^ :>

Like Quote Reply


----------



## wareika

If you can get that one down a gullet, it should be wide enough for them all.

Cheers for being careful/sensitive, also speaks to Authority. respects :>

Like Quote Reply


----------



## wareika

AutoTripper said:


> Lol, fuckaround I just don't do.
> 
> I do real. All the way, no holes barred, no smokescreens.
> 
> That's why I'm so out of place, and rarely understood.
> 
> Not because it's my fault, or because I am wrong.
> 
> Lol, that's some selr confidence at least right? I argue vision and perspective too but the crowd take the opposite view on that.
> 
> Yes it's a "show", a theartre. Staged is life here. We are approaching final curtains.
> 
> Thanks for the book I'll check that out.
> 
> Thelawoffrequencies.com is another Red Pill. If you can get that one down a gullet, it should be wide enough for them all.



Actually name of the book is "Cosmometry" by Marshall Lefferts.

It really made modern current physics & sacred geometry & ancient/future undertandable to me. Maybe others find this easy to undertsand but i dont, and this book is very widescreen but no fluff, just as objective as possible, thats my take on it.


----------



## AutoTripper

blue kringle said:


> If you can get that one down a gullet, it should be wide enough for them all.
> 
> Cheers for being careful/sensitive, also speaks to Authority. respects :>
> 
> Like Quote Reply


I do it for love, certainly not money.

We are on the Titanic here. I am a visionary. They exist.

Such talk is rarely popular and seen as semantical and grand.

I have an intense life in the spiritual world encountering, insights, scraps.

Premonitions my whole life. Including this current "Show", the train track Humanity is on, on a high cliff almost at summit, dozens of visions and sumbols packed into two mindblowing dreams in mid 2019.

I'm looking beyind this shitty world now. IMO anybody NOT looking beyond this world is missing it big time lol. Being sucked into life. Too easy but some people have too strong a spiritual core and sense of identity.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> I cannot see why "Tuesday" means anything vs "Sunday"


IMO...?
There is no difference... it is all "coined" by humans and no doubt has something to do with exploitation of one sort or another. lol
Trippin is cool, but once I "learn" something I cannot unlearn it, ya know?
I would like to "see" where all this recent BS in my life fits into the "big picture" but they say the broken heal the broken or some shit like that. Typing that brought tears to my eyes so _maybe _there is a bit of "truth" to that I will not pretend to know.
Love ya, AT.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> IMO...?
> There is no difference... it is all "coined" by humans and no doubt has something to do with exploitation of one sort or another. lol
> Trippin is cool, but once I "learn" something I cannot unlearn it, ya know?
> I would like to "see" where all this recent BS in my life fits into the "big picture" but they say the broken heal the broken or some shit like that. Typing that brought tears to my eyes so _maybe _there is a bit of "truth" to that I will not pretend to know.
> Love ya, AT.


Love you too man.

There is certainly a big picture alright. I don't try to see how I fit into it. What is, is, was, was, will be...etc.

I'm more excited about matterless land, or my favorite new term for that place Microgramless Land lol.

You just need to get there.

Now true, no unlearning. But that's what learning is about right, keeping and building on it.

Errors, they can be erased, snubbed out, corrected, if you know how, usually involving more tripping IME.

I'm searching for words, sentence to capitulate the nature and depth of my trips nowadays but I can't!  Wow is the only one but it's so primitive.


----------



## wareika

6am-64-14m said:


> IMO...?
> There is no difference... it is all "coined" by humans and no doubt has something to do with exploitation of one sort or another. lol
> Trippin is cool, but once I "learn" something I cannot unlearn it, ya know?
> I would like to "see" where all this recent BS in my life fits into the "big picture" but they say the broken heal the broken or some shit like that. Typing that brought tears to my eyes so _maybe _there is a bit of "truth" to that I will not pretend to know.
> Love ya, AT.


but they say the broken heal the broken or some shit like that. 

^ they do say that.
I wonder if part of you (broken or not) has the instinctive capablitly for idk..counseller, stand up comic, artistic, something healing. Probably. I do also. And i always put it off because 'i aint close to healed im a wreck i got grief & bullshit knocking at my door"
...but i encourage you to think about it. I'm sure there is something.
But i dont lknow you but its nice to meet you 6am-64.. dope name btw


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Errors, they can be erased, snubbed out, corrected, if you know how, usually involving more tripping IME.


Yeah I think my tears try to wash it all out like a water color painting but the fuckin _pain _is there and not sure how to deal with it. I think I did finally figure out why the tears flow... from pain not just mine but others mostly. We are "connected" (the whole of creation) and I feel the pain from _everything _and not complaining it just _hurts _and want to help in some way, ya know?
Fuck man when will it end and healing begin?


blue kringle said:


> its nice to meet you


And you as well, mr/ms blue. One day it'll all crinkle out just waiting on that day to come (even if it takes 100 more eons) I will be there and the tears will be gone.


----------



## wareika

6am-64-14m said:


> Yeah I think my tears try to wash it all out like a water color painting but the fuckin _pain _is there and not sure how to deal with it. I think I did finally figure out why the tears flow... from pain not just mine but others mostly. We are "connected" (the whole of creation) and I feel the pain from _everything _and not complaining it just _hurts _and want to help in some way, ya know?
> Fuck man when will it end and healing begin?
> 
> And you as well, mr/ms blue. One day it'll all crinkle out just waiting on that day to come (even if it takes 100 more eons) I will be there and the tears will be gone.



> and I feel the pain from _everything _and not complaining it just _hurts _

Whoa. I'm right there 6am.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Yeah I think my tears try to wash it all out like a water color painting but the fuckin _pain _is there and not sure how to deal with it. I think I did finally figure out why the tears flow... from pain not just mine but others mostly. We are "connected" (the whole of creation) and I feel the pain from _everything _and not complaining it just _hurts _and want to help in some way, ya know?
> Fuck man when will it end and healing begin?
> 
> And you as well, mr/ms blue. One day it'll all crinkle out just waiting on that day to come (even if it takes 100 more eons) I will be there and the tears will be gone.


I do wish I had a remedy for you, for that.

It's what I've been working on my whole life. I need one too lol.

One day a time though. Today a rough one healthwise. Things do change though, swings and roundabouts the old English slang used to go.

I'm heading for the highway, like Bob Marley sang "Highway Rider".

Still keep forgetting it's Tuesday. It feels like Thursday.

Sunday I was convinced it was Monday.

Yesterday I felt like it was supposed to be Monday, second time in a row.

After that I decided fuck Tuesday(?) I give up lol.

So I have. My feelings are in no way attached to the name of the day. The way it should be in a sane mind in a sane (or "un"sane lol world), IMO again, I'm a right opinionated mischief maker you know, I really stir things up by nature, but not to cause divide or disharmony and never intentionally.

Soon as I've got that remedy @6am-64-14m I'll share it with you.

Working on a remedy or hack today, get physically righted again.

My head feels pretty good considering the toll I've placed it under.


----------



## schizopath

Sooo, about 2mg bupre


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
1g Piracetam
1g Aniracetam
200mg F-phenibut

Just chillin. Got off class today to practice for my communications midterm. I've got so much anxiety about it I'm practically nauseous over it. I really don't know how I'm gonna do this.


----------



## deficiT

40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
Blueberry granola bars
Off brand cinnamon toast crunch

English class cancelled today. Got a TON of work to do on my communications mid term. Got to write up all of my notes for the speech, flash cards, everything. Luckily off work too


----------



## SneakyCosmos

Vape, coffee, adderall, and off to work i go


----------



## AutoTripper

Flu! Lol but true.

It's got me out of bed to get firmly on too of it today having diagnosed a day ago.

Oil pulling just done. Essential oil step inhalation now. It hurts in a true no pain no gain and totally harmless way, to extract 2 mugfulls of dense allergy and infection ceased mucus from inside my airways.

I can't be caught out behind on this as secondary bacterial pneumonia is ensured but wasy for me to treat.

Life was on top of me starting the week. Plan was to get n top of life. Flu got on top of me.

Now I am going to get on top of flu.

Then if possible on top of life again, if there is time, opportunity and worth, but I'll put the work in.

Other side of this steam inhalation I will be able to tolerate the administration of cannabis and kava.

Pain first. But this day will end far better than it started. And tomorrow will be easier than today.


----------



## Larimar

20 mg oxy 
Hazelnut coffee 
Got a bad 3 year old toddler to chase after all day everyday …


----------



## 6am-64-14m

hit 1/4mg benz
chiefed a little mac 69
feelin fairly smooth-ish


----------



## 6am-64-14m

more coffee anotha g of kratom and water like a mf


----------



## VerbalTruist

Sleep, for a couple of hours I hope. I’m so tired.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

sleep is always good. too much bad. to little bad. i try to keep my sleep patterns in check as if they get thrown off now I will be fucked for a minute.
take an executive power nap Dr orders.
Over


----------



## AutoTripper

So we use the word fix here. There is some room for interpretation.

But ultimately fix has a lol, fixed definition. To mend, correct, make better.
I am actually a genius you know, because this is my personal daily fix. In literal and non-figurative terms. 

And would drive any person mad as a 24/7/365 grind.

For 24 hours at least now depending how disciplined and self denying I am, I need not repeat the routine which enables comparatively heavenly respiration until food is taken again. This was cup two, fully evacuated from all airways, and is the catch 22 reason for my nuttyness. I am now free to get stoned. I need drugs every day to wash away effective PTSD from allergies like this below, which I am a true expert at managing.









Peppermint and rosemary essential oils for the task.


----------



## AutoTripper

I'll sleep when I'm dead lol. I rejected that notion growing up, but it's so right. I'm conscious when I sleep. It  doesn't switch off.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@AutoTripper 
u remind me of the hatter
laptop died on phone so instead of gettin all frustrated imma plug in the lappy and move the party inside.
see ya on the other side


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> @AutoTripper
> u remind me of the hatter
> laptop died on phone so instead of gettin all frustrated imma plug in the lappy and move the party inside.
> see ya on the other side


Lol, introducing AutoTripper- the Sane Hatter! 

That's how I see myself anyway. It's a Mad world though.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Sane Hatter


i fuckin love it man
and i keep looking back at that piece of art in the halls of bl


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
250mg F-phenibut

Going to chill for a few hours, guess I'll try and work on some more notes for my comms midterm... Then got the oft dreadful Friday shift at the pizza shop later this evening.


----------



## SneakyCosmos

A blunt and klonopin


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1mg benz
2g kratom
coffee
weed
cigs
oatmeal with scrambled chez eggs
400mg calcium citrite
220mg naproxen sodium
still feel that 200mg thc shot I knocked back last night. Very relaxed for sure bodily. Just crawled in bed and passed out. Not sure _how _I slept but slept.


----------



## SneakyCosmos

6am-64-14m said:


> 1mg benz
> 2g kratom
> coffee
> weed
> cigs
> oatmeal with scrambled chez eggs
> 400mg calcium citrite
> 220mg naproxen sodium
> still feel that 200mg thc shot I knocked back last night. Very relaxed for sure bodily. Just crawled in bed and passed out. Not sure _how _I slept but slept.


Wish i had a thc shot


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Alisha Jean Miller said:


> Wish i had a thc shot


Yeah they 125mg per shot with a dropper i guess normal is 30mgml? shit i almost killed two bottles (hash oil basically). Actually might be the first time I every felt and notable effect of my eating weed product experiments... including Rx-ed thc capsules which was the same (hash oil).
Johnny onda spot to get some cause I do not trust a runner they might run off with it.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 40mg Vyvanse
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Alpha-gpc
> 500mg Piracetam
> 500mg Aniracetam
> 250mg F-phenibut
> 
> Going to chill for a few hours, guess I'll try and work on some more notes for my comms midterm... Then got the oft dreadful Friday shift at the pizza shop later this evening.


I know what you mean about working in those joints on Friday or Saturdays very busy human nature would really rear its ugly head and the kitchen would be too hot to handle for anybody not on a massive amount of steroids perfectly suited to getting insanely irritable with everybody around them lol.

It would be very acutely stressful and environment at times where are you we are so sucked into this servant to the master of the fast food chain and the pressure from the managers that you felt sided extremely belittled and out of control with no sense of self-worth at all.

And all the while you feel like you're being critiqued rush rush rush still never fast enough.

The only people who were fast enough were there for years and years and it was a real bugbear and burden to them.

I was always an excellent worker in all my jobs but I didn't like being a  It was vital for me to always find as much space and freedom as I could while working very well and hard but it can't be all work and no play. 

Of all the jobs though those frantic non stop tome dilated Weekend Pizza Hut rush hours made it impossible to be anything but a servant until the storm passes and the boat settles.

It can be a very caged environment to work in, and IME the restaurants manager would usually be cold, dumb and driven by "success" to the point of almost bullying the workers.

I only worked in those kitchens for about 9 months twice, two differently chains.

McDonald's however, yes the kitchen had an inevitable franticness, but was consumately easier to catch a breath, catch up, feel free and unpressured, the vibe among workers and managers was way better. The bosses acted like fellow employees. Very young too. Like 22 prob, I was 18.

Not easy jobs to turn up to a busy shift, like coming on in a big football match, arriving freshly and exceedingly stoned which I did all jobs to pass the shift lol, topping up wherever.

Eventually I got myself a real cushy number at McDonald's on "lobby" bloody easy.

Just clean up the tables, sweep floor incl toilets, no cleaning toilets even.

I used to take big bits of space cake with me for linch break, and I took my own packed lunch most days occasionally accepted the free meal entitlement per shift.

But Lobby in McDonald's was like Trolleys & baskets in a supermarket.

You are set free. Your own boss. Just keep things tidy enough, act preoccupied and a little blank. I was left alone in my own mad world lol just had to meet the illusion of being a simple worker.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> I know what you mean about working in those joints on Friday or Saturdays very busy human nature would really rear its ugly head and the kitchen would be too hot to handle for anybody not on a massive amount of steroids perfectly suited to getting insanely irritable with everybody around them lol.
> 
> It would be very acutely stressful and environment at times where are you we are so sucked into this servant to the master of the fast food chain and the pressure from the managers that you felt sided extremely belittled and out of control with no sense of self-worth at all.
> 
> And all the while you feel like you're being critiqued rush rush rush still never fast enough.
> 
> The only people who were fast enough were there for years and years and it was a real bugbear and burden to them.
> 
> I was always an excellent worker in all my jobs but I didn't like being a  It was vital for me to always find as much space and freedom as I could while working very well and hard but it can't be all work and no play.
> 
> Of all the jobs though those frantic non stop tome dilated Weekend Pizza Hut rush hours made it impossible to be anything but a servant until the storm passes and the boat settles.
> 
> It can be a very caged environment to work in, and IME the restaurants manager would usually be cold, dumb and driven by "success" to the point of almost bullying the workers.
> 
> I only worked in those kitchens for about 9 months twice, two differently chains.
> 
> McDonald's however, yes the kitchen had an inevitable franticness, but was consumately easier to catch a breath, catch up, feel free and unpressured, the vibe among workers and managers was way better. The bosses acted like fellow employees. Very young too. Like 22 prob, I was 18.
> 
> Not easy jobs to turn up to a busy shift, like coming on in a big football match, arriving freshly and exceedingly stoned which I did all jobs to pass the shift lol, topping up wherever.
> 
> Eventually I got myself a real cushy number at McDonald's on "lobby" bloody easy.
> 
> Just clean up the tables, sweep floor incl toilets, no cleaning toilets even.
> 
> I used to take big bits of space cake with me for linch break, and I took my own packed lunch most days occasionally accepted the free meal entitlement per shift.
> 
> But Lobby in McDonald's was like Trolleys & baskets in a supermarket.
> 
> You are set free. Your own boss. Just keep things tidy enough, act preoccupied and a little blank. I was left alone in my own mad world lol just had to meet the illusion of being a simple worker.


The rush part is insane. It's a struggle, every single weekend. I'm used to it as I've worked in environments like this for years and years, including as a manager, but I'd be lying if I said there aren't some incredibly frustrating and difficult days. Plus the customers in this area are pieces of shit, full stop. Been freaked out at more in the past two months I've been here than in several years past.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> The rush part is insane. It's a struggle, every single weekend. I'm used to it as I've worked in environments like this for years and years, including as a manager, but I'd be lying if I said there aren't some incredibly frustrating and difficult days. Plus the customers in this area are pieces of shit, full stop. Been freaked out at more in the past two months I've been here than in several years past.


I can genuinely relate to that and I'm just thinking now how I've always said that certain types of stress can actually be very good for you like school work and projects would feel like mental torture throughout but the second hand of the project or work in or completed the exam it was like a heavenly reward of freedom and sense of achievement.

I observed the positive benefits to being placed by yourself though in that situation under stress to get the absolute most out of yourself.

However the frantic high level of stress imposed upon you externally regardless of your mental and emotional and physical condition at the time and really shoved down your throat according to the demands of the public who pay and the manager who is deadly focused upon branch statistics, can actually be too much of a (bad thing lol) in the end.

Still the way I look at life you have ended up there and you generally moving on if we can't say forwards and it has been a stepping stone as well as a learning experience showing you also what you are capable of adapting to and there's no way you'll be pizza man until the end of your days I'm sure there will be other opportunities that will open to you when the time is right.

So for the meantime, assume it's not forever, and it's not been a waste or loss at all, just a shift at a time.

That is how I managed the environment myself but it will still too much for me being pushed and pulled around by narcissists eventually.

Being a dustman, 6 am dawn clock in, sunny all day, finishing work at 10.30- 1 pm every day if you are quick like we were oh boy, got incredibly fit too.

Sprinting all day on tap, dragging 4 full bins at a time 2 handles each hand grip, handles facing each other, then lower hand height to slant bins away from each other and run.

Lifting heav stuff, full on exercise.

Lactic Acid overload the first week.

Few months, superhuman fitness and stamina.

Plus, drugs all day! Most dustcart crew drivers were real chill, either smoked weed of let us.

Sandwhiches whenever, shops everywhere for snacks. They were the good days.

Work til finished the round paid all day home by lunchtime but not easy getting up 5 am every day mega stoned.

In those waking moments bed was the most comfortable time dilated heaven innthe world better than anything and the only thing you wanted or looked forward to returning to.

But always forgotten once up. Those were the good days.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
10mg N-Methyl-Cyclazodone

Working up my final notes for my mid term! Gaaahhhh two more days till I gotta do it.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
1g kratom
1mg benz (skipped my night dose  )
white widow puffin onnit
coffee
cigs


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
1g Piracetam
1g Aniracetam
15mg N-Methyl-Cyclazodone
500mg F-Phenibut

Just chillin. Wanna practice my speech a little bit, then got work later. Gonna start my apartment search soon.


----------



## ghostfreak

Coffee with Soya milk

2.5g Phenibut (plus another 500mg about 10am or so).


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
10mg N-Methyl-Cyclazodone
300mg F-Phenibut

It's that day finally! Going in today for my mid term speech. hopefully I'll be able to go today to get it out the way. Wish me luck !!!


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 40mg Vyvanse
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Alpha-gpc
> 500mg Piracetam
> 500mg Aniracetam
> 10mg N-Methyl-Cyclazodone
> 300mg F-Phenibut
> 
> It's that day finally! Going in today for my mid term speech. hopefully I'll be able to go today to get it out the way. Wish me luck !!!


Of course we wish you good luck. Break a leg, deficit. Rock that shit out.


----------



## ions

Took half the amount of cubensis I took 5 days ago. Hopefully it's a little more manageable. Weed. Coffee. Mushies.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coffee
water
saltines
cigs
weed

just dropped 1/4 mg benz, 400mg calcium citrate, 220mg naproxen sodium and 50mg thc oil with breakfast (three eggs and three whole wheat toasts).
water


----------



## deficiT

ions said:


> Took half the amount of cubensis I took 5 days ago. Hopefully it's a little more manageable. Weed. Coffee. Mushies.


stellar combo 

I miss me some mushies


----------



## ions

It is good. Much better than last time. 1.5g of penis envy is too much.


----------



## dus_aster

Coffee (~75mg caffeine) 
Brorphine (15mg) 
Vape (20mg/ml salt nic, NUMRL tobacco blend) 
Other vape (Death Bubba indica dom.) 
A KitKat

Have a (sobriety) break
Have a (MOR agonist laced) KitKat


----------



## schizopath

Turned 27 today  

1mg ksalol
1mg bupre
Coffee
Cigs
Snus


----------



## deficiT

schizopath said:


> Turned 27 today
> 
> 1mg ksalol
> 1mg bupre
> Coffee
> Cigs
> Snus


Happy birthday pal


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
1g Piracetam
1g Aniracetam
15mg N-Methyl-Cyclazodone

Gotta head to Virginia today to check in for court. Shouldn't be any issues really but still, wish me luck. 

Yesterday I opened my mail and I got a fucking speeding ticket from the last time I drove in DC. Bunch of bullshit tbh. Only going 11 over. They shouldn't be allowed to send out tickets for something that a cop wouldn't even pull you over for. People go 20 over on the highway and no one cares. Gotta pay $100 to this shit


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.3g phenibut hcl
saltines
water
coffee
cig
a few puffs of weed
.25mg benzo x 2


----------



## nznity

40mg good ol' chalky diazepam yum


----------



## schizopath

nznity said:


> 40mg good ol' chalky diazepam yum


Damn Monicca. Leave some diazepam for me too! Im getting a package of gabas next week, I ll share those.


----------



## deficiT

btechlc said:


> is that valium I am guessing when you say benzo, 25mg doses sounds like valium to me.


Or temazepam?


----------



## AutoTripper

Flu! It came back, or never left.

From 6 pm Saturday to 10 pm Monday I lost all bodily sensation or ability to consciously perceive the flu.

I was itching to see if it was mysteriously cured.

Not so, I can't even get out of bed for fatigue today which is fine but I need drugs, and have 2 hours allergies to manage to get there so it's going to be sleep again, 6 pm now.

So either, I was too wasted to sense the 3d elements including the internal flu.

Or my body and mind somehow suspended the condition to sail another plane, like a stopwatch.

One or the orher, maybe a combo.

I do really need some drugs though, and I am seeing eyes looking at me still everywhere I look.

But atm the urge to sleep more is irresistible.


----------



## AutoTripper

It's 0.25 mg's though.

There's a few that are active. Etiz without tolerance at 0.25 mgs.

Clonozolam moreso. 

Temazepam is 20 mgs too I think,


----------



## nznity

schizopath said:


> Damn Monicca. Leave some diazepam for me too! Im getting a package of gabas next week, I ll share those.


Haha i got an unlimited stash of benzos, jennifer.
We should team up and black the fk out with some alcohol too haha.
Cheers m8


----------



## plumbus-nine

1.5mg pramipexole
600mg pregabalin
60mg fluoxetine
some kratom
some kava

Want my morphine back.

What do u guys find in benzos and blacking out, really? In my teens I too liked to take one lorazepam (1mg) with alcohol but it's just a funny blacking out and possibly doing bad stuff.. I'd rather recommend pregabalin, at least one remains conscious on megadoses of that.


----------



## deficiT

nznity said:


> Haha i got an unlimited stash of benzos, jennifer.
> We should team up and black the fk out with some alcohol too haha.
> Cheers m8


Absolute madman talk lol


----------



## 6am-64-14m

6am-64-14m said:


> .25mg benzo x 2


missed that decimal, did ya? i am glad i did not. haha!


AutoTripper said:


> Etiz without tolerance at 0.25 mgs.


This gentleman wins the award for most accurate and definitive answer to the question of what benzo and at what dose. Impressed, my brotha.  At the end of a taper.
Peace


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> missed that decimal, did ya? i am glad i did not. haha!
> 
> This gentleman wins the award for most accurate and definitive answer to the question of what benzo and at what dose. Impressed, my brotha.  At the end of a taper.
> Peace


Well done! Sorry things are turned down in life atm. Really hoping you find some fresh breeze in life to take breath, take stock and relax.  

I like the sound of you getting a bike too! I started picturing you on your trials in the open breezy fresh sunny air one day soon hopefully the second I read that from you before I went back to sleep earlier lol.

So six hours more sleep just now and I can actually think again it's not often I'm so unintellectual I can't even string a sentence together without feeling like a 2 year old out of his depth.

So that is relieving to say least. I now have enough energy to manage my allergies.

It's the middle of the night but I've slept for over 20 hours and I will be able to get high once I've done my steam inhalation which I didn't think was going to happen for a few days.

Amazingly things are looking up because I was concerned I had injured my intellect and imagination this time I was just extraordinarily over fatigued from flu lack of sleep long Covid and too many substances.

However I still I'm saying eyes looking at me everywhere in true hallucinogenic fashion.

I'm basically stuck tripping I won't call it stuck but that's the word has long been used.

Thanks brother. Thinking of you. Def get that bike.

Hurt is how we heal. But it's important to focus as well and that sounds like a good little focus to me even if it's just to get some milk from the shop 2 miles away


----------



## schizopath

400mg tramadol to get the day going


----------



## AutoTripper

I slept more! Boy did I. Then again after dealing with allergies.

Sleeping marathon done!

The eyes too, are fading now too.

People moan about hppd but I don't want to get stuck with eyes everywhere for life lol.

I can think too. Very stressed out though and have hit some chasmic depression.

But no cannabis or kava since Sunday. If I can just find energy to walk about, prepare and clear up, then I only need a shower some point and back on track.

It's progress anyway.

I get myself into real nooks and crannies.
So I specialise in getting out of them every time, this far.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Freaking boring ass coffee and a coupla cigs.
Hit the weed a few times but just aint with it.
Maybe some thc oil but later....
Bored but safe. 
Peace


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> Freaking boring ass coffee and a coupla cigs.
> Hit the weed a few times but just aint with it.
> Maybe some thc oil but later....
> Bored but safe.
> Peace


Safe is good! Bored actually has its merits.

I have come to realise in life how much Bored is taken for granted and maybe mistermed as well.

I remember the days when are used to feel bored and they were significantly easier and more fun filled that these days when I just haven't got the chance to think for long enough to feel bored.

And I am actually excited hoping to hear he reports having some refreshing bicycle rides out in the open nearby you because that would potentially be a very healthy mental practice to give you some space and time to think away from home.

Also it's funny you said that because a few weeks ago I said to my mum and a friend that I really need a bicycle myself because that way I would be able to reach other sides of the town without my fatigue condition limiting me because I can't afford taxis to go to For example potential treatment facilities which I have been hoping to access just as a sounding board really for months now but I can't physically get myself there without a lift from my mum which is not how I want to do it for the expense of a taxi but a bicycle would actually solve the problem.


----------



## AutoTripper

I did get high moderately anyway more inspirits I just needed my cannabis and kava after a decent sleep.

Hard to quantify but I had taken nearly 10 mg of Etizolam already in the day.

I have a brain again though which is remarkable to me because I had not one yesterday which was a very disconcerting experience I've been there before but every time it can seem like cognition is lost.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> but a bicycle would actually solve the problem.


I do have one I ordered off ebay or amazon when we arrived here. Left scooter and a lot of other valuables behind but thats for another time.
It is refreshing and I was actually riding with this guy (22) next door and he seemed to really enjoy it. The riding together. He is a little "behind" but I feel it's his moms constantly screaming at him so we get away for a little while.
I havent been able to ride again for a little longer but mind is on it so... wont be long.
My intent is to pick up another motor cycle at some point. 
Get one at walmart for under 100 i betcha


----------



## Fire&Water

AutoTripper said:


> Safe is good! Bored actually has its merits.
> 
> I have come to realise in life how much Bored is taken for granted and maybe mistermed as well.
> 
> I remember the days when are used to feel bored and they were significantly easier and more fun filled that these days when I just haven't got the chance to think for long enough to feel bored.
> 
> And I am actually excited hoping to hear he reports having some refreshing bicycle rides out in the open nearby you because that would potentially be a very healthy mental practice to give you some space and time to think away from home.
> 
> Also it's funny you said that because a few weeks ago I said to my mum and a friend that I really need a bicycle myself because that way I would be able to reach other sides of the town without my fatigue condition limiting me because I can't afford taxis to go to For example potential treatment facilities which I have been hoping to access just as a sounding board really for months now but I can't physically get myself there without a lift from my mum which is not how I want to do it for the expense of a taxi but a bicycle would actually solve the problem.


I just lifted ours off the garage ceiling yesterday

Rode a nine mile ride to a lake ...taint gets a little numb first time back on in a while


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> bicycle


heres my bike


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> heres my bike


Mate you are inspiring me thanks so much for sharing that joyous sight right now.

Dreams do come true. Sometimes. They don't even need to be big dreams if we just seek simple pleasures.

Happy cycling and make sure it's safe as well always the priority.


----------



## schizopath

God bless the 'bupreman'. Got dat candy before getting into real withdrawals.

1.6mg into vein. Then some snus.


----------



## AutoTripper

I'm still seeing eyes but trying to decide if 200 Mics is likely to be unpleasant atm.

Sometimes it can be, purely bodily related.

I'm high on kava, weed and Acid still.

In a good mood though. It's a bright sunny day.

I have my mind back. Just physical shit to deal with currently which is the problem always really not actually the drugs at all believe it or not.

I don't want to dose LSD though and then realise I haven't the energy for it physically.

I have the mood.

I do feel like I shouldn't though.

Just...talking this through with myself here. Talking myself out of it.


----------



## plumbus-nine

Boringly sober. Just realized that I sat all the time on the medicine I needed to stop opiate dependence: memantine. Why search for some weird potent arylcyclohexylamine when boring grandpa's pharma does it. Kills each and every withdrawal together with post-acute withdrawal and the latter feature is precious. I just feel like I had never taken opioids. It's boring. I want some trip. There are some blotters of 1cP-LSD somewhere but I don't find them. So I'm stuck with boring sobriety.


----------



## AutoTripper

plumbus-nine said:


> Boringly sober. Just realized that I sat all the time on the medicine I needed to stop opiate dependence: memantine. Why search for some weird potent arylcyclohexylamine when boring grandpa's pharma does it. Kills each and every withdrawal together with post-acute withdrawal and the latter feature is precious. I just feel like I had never taken opioids. It's boring. I want some trip. There are some blotters of 1cP-LSD somewhere but I don't find them. So I'm stuck with boring sobriety.


The concept of sobriety has drifted so far from me you know.

I do wish I could help you with that.

I gather you aren't in mood or fancy of Kava atm.

I had some already. I'm using a lot of kava myself currently but it doesn't feel like toomuch.

Barely enough. Dosage requirements vary in time.

Now it's sorely needed.

Except I used over 80 grams yesterday of high quality too.

About to make the 2nd wash of 30 grams before I took a breezy sunny stroll.

Sunday I used about 135 grams, on top of 1.9 mg's of LSD total and maybe 4 grams of weed.

Just huge doses of kava alone. 

I would struggle to reach sobriety from here.

Plumbed in lol, strikes my mind.

Just need to feel okay though really.

Hope your day or night picks up.


----------



## AutoTripper

I am not sure if I will be entirely thankful for it, but cannot see sleep happening this daytime.

So 200 Micrograms it is. No idea what journey awaits. Very unpredictable now.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
coffee
weed
cig


----------



## AutoTripper

So 200 Mics just the ticket if any today.

Enough of a flight. I'm high. Kind of okay.

Not too much. Everything though.

Very sensory but just about chilled out and gathered enough.

No tegret taking LSD 4.7 hours ago (just looked lol). But glad it was not even 250.

Not required here (yet)

Hard to deal with my mum though! Nerves on fire.

Just keeping settled somehow. 60 grams Kava helped. Lots of cannabis. It's colourful.

I'm not bored yet.

Nervous though.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> 1.2g phenibut hcl
> coffee
> weed
> cig


Yes I might need a coffee! Atm.

Just means go making it. Nerves brittle to dead straight people- Parents lol!

But need me a coffee. Maybe cannabis edible time. Mmm!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Maybe cannabis edible time


yeah bro i just downed 50mg thc oil and half a mg of etiz. the etiz goes good with coffee... thing i will put anotha pot on.
hope ya enjoy this day!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

gettin my sun therapy as per nr orders. legs lookin and feeling a lot better. may try to ride that bike soon....


----------



## TheFrogEffect

My scale broke and won't turn on. Changed the batteries and nothing. Stupid POS.

So I'm eyeballing as close to .2g meth as I can get without a scale. I'm going to rehab on November 1st but that's not stopping me from using in the here and now. I figure with how my life suddenly just fell apart that I may as well use until I go get checked in to the rehab center. Fuck it.


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> yeah bro i just downed 50mg thc oil and half a mg of etiz. the etiz goes good with coffee... thing i will put anotha pot on.
> hope ya enjoy this day!


Yes, coffee and Etiz = compliment!

THC too.

Woah, traces when my typing hand dances!

I made coffee except as always it's gone below hot so I'm going to have to harass my arse and go downstairs and quickly reheat it in the small saucepan only takes a minute do it nearly all the time then somehow it doesn't go down forever I swear oil water in a saucepan he stays hot for longer versus the kettle I swear(?)

I did also make a big dose of edible cannabis.

And took 200 Mics more LSD.

I've left the edible cannabis aside for the moment because I'm already very high, Need to go and reheat my coffee quickly I didn't want to drink it hot while I was sublingually absorbing another dose of LSD but it's okay now.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Mics


yeah one day itll come along....
man to be a color of love


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> yeah one day itll come along....
> man to be a color of love


"If it makes you happy".

Right?!

Does it need justifying if those ends are met and others are not hurt?

Ofc I cannot profess to be capable of clear straight thought atm.

I'm insanely hallucinogenically high on LSD.

Just trying to keep happy! 

Thank you for ALWAYS helping me mate. I owe you I swear.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

AutoTripper said:


> Thank you


of course this goes both ways so there is no debt as it were.... but i get it. i owe a debt of gratitude to all here as they are my only support system. no shit. may have to rely on some wise words but not sure where to start.
that trauma guru dude never got back. lol 
peace brother


----------



## AutoTripper

6am-64-14m said:


> of course this goes both ways so there is no debt as it were.... but i get it. i owe a debt of gratitude to all here as they are my only support system. no shit. may have to rely on some wise words but not sure where to start.
> that trauma guru dude never got back. lol
> peace brother


Yes don't worry it isn't that kind of owe I mean.

I avoid debt, except ancient unpaid student ones lol. Which I rarely even think about.

Nor obligations. Free giving. 

More "owe" in a positive way.

Like there's nothing to be repaid that's the beauty of it but the sentiment and will is there anyway.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coffee
Cigs
weed

just took ~1mg of benz cause its cold and wet out today and not feeling the outside unless the sun comes out.
gonna have a few more puffs of weed and _try _to relax for a bit.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

add 100mg Rx-ed pregabalin... gonna take forever to feel it but will sleep well tonight.
Best to us all


----------



## simstim

Ate some pure d8 thc oil.

One 8% alcohol hemp extract beverage (16oz).

I'm thinking a coffee might go nice today.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
50mg Hydroxyzine
300mg Gabapentin
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam 

Got my comms mid term out of the way. Now on to English papers and such. Hopefully those struggles aren't as bad as previous ones.


----------



## Delsyd

Mushroom microdose (140mg) 
Noopept 20mg
Cup of green tea 
1g red Kratom


----------



## BlondeRedheadHeroin-e

1mg  Xanax  (plus  still kinda feeling the 2.5mgs of the xannies  that I popped last night), several benadryls-not enough to experience that shifty delirium but enough for a nice woozy, floaty sensation, a bump of dope (fet & heroin as it's become damn near impossible to find dope that doesn't contain fetty...NOT that I'm complaining of course  . About to have my morning cigarette  and coffee,  might  pick up a pint of liquor after I run my errands. More than anything though,  I wish I had some weed because walking around town would be a hell of a lot better with


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
100mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Magnesium
1g Piracetam
1g Aniracetam
1.5g Phenibut

Started to feel a little bit better today. Watching some episodes of You, chillin. Gotta go in to work later. Hopefully shouldn't be too awful, we've got another new in-store worker so that should help a lot.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl
coffee
cigs
weed
saltines
calcium citrate
benz
mo weed


----------



## endlessnameless

Cappuchino
Ciggs (have tapered mysel down massively to 2 or no more than 3 a day now and proud) 
Diazepam 45mgs (if and only if ABSOLUTELY needed) - failing Diazepam (either through their long half long life or lack of any, then Zimmovane 30mgs if and as needed, though often 20mgs will suffice).

Thats about it right now.
If you had asked me 6 weeks ago I'd have listed 0.2 (a bag) of Heroin in there, though I wouldnt smoke that all in one go to start off my day - it would be to lift any depressive thoughts rolling around in there - and regulate my body-temperature via smoking a line or two).


----------



## dus_aster

~725mg MBZP
Two beers (5% AbV, 355ml)
One cider (5% AbV, 355ml)
20mg brorphine

kinda-sorta enjoying MBZP; not great, but made for a pretty intense guitar/singing sesh and holy christ on a cracker my kitchen is clean as fuck. Probably woulda liked it more if meth-use back in the day hadn't set the stimulant bar impossibly high)
Gonna dose 500mg f-phenibut and an additional 20mg brorphine once the MBZP wears off, and 20 of 30mg of O-TCE tonight. Decided against 2C-E or shrooms, head-space wasn't right and there's a wind-warning in effect that I was concerned would knock out my house's power and mess up my trip. Tripping in the dark with no electronics sounds fun if you've planned for it, less-so if it happens randomly while in the middle of peaking :/

My little bro is gonna set off some of the fireworks we bought together, once it's dark; looking forward to that, gonna smoke a big 'ol bowl of Tom Ford cannabis beforehand (will leave the monkeying with fuses and lighters to my brother, explosives and drugs are a bad combination. But what else is family for, if not helping you blow shit up when you're too high to safely blow shit up?)


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Coffee
Cig
a few puffs of weed


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Magnesium
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam

Watching some fooooooballllll!! Got work tonight, wasn't able to see the basement apartment I wanted to see today, but I should be going out there tomorrow to check it out.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
40mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
250mg F-Phenibut

Got a doctor's appointment this AM, will hopefully get my Vyvanse dose upped. Also trying to get the dose lowered on my APs as well. I'm just kinda tired of feeling sluggish from my meds.

Might not be possible to do both, but I'll give it a shot I guess.

After this appointment I've got a basement apartment to go look at. Hopefully goes well because I think it'd be perfect for me.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
Coffee
Water
Cig
waited 3 hrs after waking to take a couple puffs of weed
waited 5 hrs to dose benzo after waking
more coffee
cig


----------



## 6am-64-14m

@Pumpkin2021
I just tried the bacon on donut. I think it may be the best tasting food-stuff I have ever experienced. Got about 6 left and it goes really great with weed. May make some coffee for the next one.... 
Good looking not sure what the hr angle would be here but the taste did bring a little brightness to this day.
Thanks and yes, love always


----------



## simstim

I was walking to the store for my morning alcohol fix and my neighbor says "hit this chicken bone." So she makes her husband stop and pull it out and the torch and we all had a couple really decent hits of meth in the hallway of our apartment building. I held mine.

I'm feeling great!! It's been like a year since I even had a couple of hits smoked meth. The last couple times I've bought any I snorted it.

If it wasn't for problems with demons attacking whenever I use for more than a day or so I'd probably sit around rolling a bone a lot more often. It feels nice. I almost feel like cleaning my apartment even. 

I used to get so much more accomplished when I used stimulants versus using alcohol daily.


----------



## AutoTripper

Good kava today again HAS chilled me out at a mega high stress point.BUT 10 mg's Etizolam achieved that end in unison.

Good weed. Been so high all day.

Sleep depped. Not thinking straight with stress, but nit feeling too bad ohysically at all, despite flu and beating off very severe pneumonia last Friday-Saturday.

But. Things did go down and no dust has settled. I won't mention particulars.

I am contemplating a simgle, sizeable Acid dose. Like mg.  Orally.

Not yet. But I'm thinking to use some 1p tabs for a change.

Which is only 83 ug ler 100 really.

1cP is full potency it seems.

So I would maybe eat 12 1P tabs to beover a mg.

May. As in, I have had the thoughts.

Except I'd want towait until after 9 pm, and so tired if I slept now I'm not waking up for anything let alone.

Doing so right niw would be fine but my mum isn't on best terns with me.

Setting =NOOOO basically, unless it swings.

If it swings somehkw to peace again....


I could go down and make leace actually!

Lol. Talk abkut nice lerson the ssy, here, there lol.

I want to drop 1200 µg of acid but I don't wanna do it in an unsettled environment if I could just pacify things and therefore bought myself mental space to retreat earlier then my mum's bedtime there are more options what a nice guy hey?

I have more kava forst, then a shower, it's on the cards.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam

Had english class this AM, just finished that, now settling in to try and do my weekly work for Human Services. Gonna put the house hunt stuff on pause for a little bit and not stress too much, I'm sure I will find something. Even if it's just a room, I know something will open up.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee 
cig
cople puffs of weed

donut w/1mg etiz


----------



## Nurse Ratched

6am-64-14m said:


> @Pumpkin2021
> I just tried the bacon on donut. I think it may be the best tasting food-stuff I have ever experienced. Got about 6 left and it goes really great with weed. May make some coffee for the next one....
> Good looking not sure what the hr angle would be here but the taste did bring a little brightness to this day.
> Thanks and yes, love always


So glad you liked it that way. Totally changes the whole dynamic of the doughnut. Love to you too.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Pumpkin2021 said:


> So glad you liked it that way.


I did.
Will never look at a donut the same.
And it was the _only _uplifting experience of the day... all else was doom and gloom.
And the fats helped the tch oils sustain through the night.
So, yeas, thanks.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
1.5g Phenibut
250mg F-Phenibut

Feeling pretty swell, happy because I finally found a place to LIVE  Should be in in another week, I'll just have to work around getting all my stuff there from my storage unit in Virginia, without actually driving in va because my license is suspended there. I think my parents will be able to help me with the logistics. 

Just listening to some music now, got the day off work, chillin vibin gonna try and knock out some homework for human services.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 5mg Aripiprazole
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Alpha-gpc
> 500mg Piracetam
> 500mg Aniracetam
> 1.5g Phenibut
> 250mg F-Phenibut
> 
> Feeling pretty swell, happy because I finally found a place to LIVE  Should be in in another week, I'll just have to work around getting all my stuff there from my storage unit in Virginia, without actually driving in va because my license is suspended there. I think my parents will be able to help me with the logistics.
> 
> Just listening to some music now, got the day off work, chillin vibin gonna try and knock out some homework for human services.


Good news! Keep it coming please.

W,e almost don't expect it so it's a nice surprise or delight.

Glad for you. Small steps, needs covered. It's contnual progress from my angle.

Even progress is in the eye of the beholder lol! 

Lots of drugs here! Lots.


----------



## deficiT

AutoTripper said:


> Good news! Keep it coming please.
> 
> W,e almost don't expect it so it's a nice surprise or delight.
> 
> Glad for you. Small steps, needs covered. It's contnual progress from my angle.
> 
> Even progress is in the eye of the beholder lol!
> 
> Lots of drugs here! Lots.


Thanks man. Haha yeah, I've got quite a daily list compiled. All pretty good stuff though.


----------



## simstim

I just went on an adventure to the park to buy heroin and meth.

I bought this homeless guy a bag of chips and a drink, and then proceeded to get a twenty of fentadope from him plus give him two or three dollars for his trouble. He gave me a bump as a tester.

From there he said he would show me where to buy ice so we went for a walk while the h was kicking in.

We got there (I already knew the house since I've bought spice there before). The guy tells me he's out of ice until around 7pm.

The guy I'm with then proceeds to purchase some crack and then offered me a hit, lol.

So for today I'm at
2x decent bumps of fentadope
1x hit crack cocaine
2x 16oz 12% alcohol beverages
1x plastic tip pipe tobacco cigar
A few hits of 99% thc from vape cartridge

I'm about to fix a cup of coffee.

It looks like it's gonna be mostly fentadope for the next few hours until he reups on meth.

It's a special day for me because I only allow myself to do heroin less than once a month and meth only a couple of times a year.


----------



## deficiT

50mg Vyvanse
5mg Aripiprazole
50mg Hydroxyzine
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam

Went down to the eastern shore to get the divorce finalized. It was granted, should have the letter in the mail eventually and it'll be over. Don't feel as bad as I'd thought. I'm feeling generally positive. Hopeful for the future. 

On my way back home now. Off work today luckily, will probably just chill and relax for the day.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

coffee
cig
1.2g phenibut hcl
.25mg etiz
water


----------



## nznity

20 mg mommas lil helpers (diazepam yum)
3 beers
1 fag
Ye boiiiii


----------



## nznity

So glad my morning fix does not involve opiates at all anymore. Chill as f. Lelelel


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
1.5g Phenibut
250mg F-Phenibut

Headed off to communications class. Skipping the abilify this morning, as I skipped Seroquel last night. Trying to get some feelings back, I've been feeling far too numb lately. If I start to get manic I will take a dose to push it away, not gonna get rid of my scripts completely, but I think I need a break from the APs for a bit.


----------



## simstim

I walked to the liquor store at 9am like usual (opening time), but their power was out. My power was out 

I'm sitting in my dark silent apartment when my neighbor knocks on the door.

When I open the door he's got a pile of powder on a notebook and said he thinks it's meth, lol. He found it in the hallway in a baggie!!

He gave it to me since he has never tried it and so that's what my morning fix is today!! Free meth!!


----------



## plumbus-nine

I'm trying my way through a sample pack of arylcyclohexylamine dissociatives, which oddly arrived very quickly when the first test order took ages and some stims from the same shop also still have to arrive. They're pure, no question, I can tell that, but either most of what the disso guys come up recently is just bunk or my tolerance is still through the roof. Yesterday I got some nice disinhibition w/o the dissociation from an atypically formed one but I mostly I keep on redosing and just nothing. It's like 8x 500mg of different molecules and I fail to acquire a decent milligram balance around here. Oh boy.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam

Chillin, gonna do some laundry and otherwise get everything ready for the big move tomorrow. Gotta try and get a U-Haul truck to pick up everything out of my storage unit in VA next week.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Alpha-gpc
> 500mg Piracetam
> 500mg Aniracetam
> 
> Chillin, gonna do some laundry and otherwise get everything ready for the big move tomorrow. Gotta try and get a U-Haul truck to pick up everything out of my storage unit in VA next week.


I grew up in Woodbridge. In Marumsco Hills. My Brother still lives in Richmond. Grew up there because my Dad was stationed at Quantico. I have always liked Virginia.


----------



## simstim

Lil bump of meth I saved from yesterday.

Pipe tobacco cigar.

A few swallows of instant coffee.


----------



## plumbus-nine

You take racetams alongside vyvanse and don't get bad (tension inducing, anxiogenic) effects from it?


----------



## deficiT

Pumpkin2021 said:


> I grew up in Woodbridge. In Marumsco Hills. My Brother still lives in Richmond. Grew up there because my Dad was stationed at Quantico. I have always liked Virginia.


Oh really? Interesting! Prince William county huh? We were practically neighbors growing up I grew up in northern Loudoun county. Was born in Maryland though. Have lived in Maryland primarily now since 2020



plumbus-nine said:


> You take racetams alongside vyvanse and don't get bad (tension inducing, anxiogenic) effects from it?


Nope! Got no issues really. I mean I also take hydroxyzine, gabapentin, and Baclofen so that might eliminate some of the anxiety.


----------



## AutoTripper

A few drugs here. Not excluding crushed raw organic garlic which is actually a drug because it does genuinely affect the brain air pilots are not allowed to eat garlic and people who measure brain waves and activity or whatever insist that garlic renders somebody effectively brain-dead apparently I eat garlic every day so I wonder what life would be like if I didn't?

The part about the air pilots is genuine though I do believe. Because garlic affect our concentration and reaction speed.

It's also is in my own experience out right the strongest potentiator of all psychoactive substances when taken properly, i.e. maximum active Allicin. Which is only produced from the precursor enzymes such as alinase in the garlic clove after being crushed and left to sit for 10 minutes roughly for a chemical reaction to form the real medicinal compound Allicin which then will have an expiration.

So that. Plus 800 mics LSD. Enough kava for a shile. Was pver 100 grams Noble in 24 hrs plus 10 grams instant. Only 10 mg's Etiz. Not verly criminal.

Lots of cannabis as ever, edibles, I just ground up some 12 month cured Cinderella Jack about to vaporize first weed few hours since a walk and lots between.

None of this was planned 24 hours ago.


----------



## plumbus-nine

deficiT said:


> Nope! Got no issues really. I mean I also take hydroxyzine, gabapentin, and Baclofen so that might eliminate some of the anxiety.


I reacted poorly to racetams alone, and with them being somewhat the other end of the NMDA spectrum than dissociatives, I was cautious but keep on reading little bad about them. Maybe I should give aniracetam a try, as its famous for being the least anxiogenic out of all.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.2g phenibut hcl
Coffee
Cig
Water
crackers and whole milk
calcium citrate


----------



## AutoTripper

1500 Mic trip cap again!  I feel like it's really bad. Big edible dose with the big Acid redose.

Plus, some nice kava. Soothing. Football highlights may be on now, or 10 minutes.

Will check. Some reality. While I work  through the kava,


----------



## plumbus-nine

Some more 3-Me-PCPy, a dissociative + triple reuptake inhibitor. Stings bad in the nose but nice effects. Decent milligram scale badly needed.


----------



## AutoTripper

plumbus-nine said:


> Some more 3-Me-PCPy, a dissociative + triple reuptake inhibitor. Stings bad in the nose but nice effects. Decent milligram scale badly needed.


They are a def sensible investment.

Only about £22 I paid.

However, below even 18 mg's is still give or take. I weigh my Etiz solutions at 250 mg's powder, very consistently.

But fir say, 5 mg's 5-MEO-DMT, not reliable enough. Give or take 90%.

So keep in mind, From an expectation and safety angle I mean.

100 mg's MDMA, fir example, or 80 mg's K, prob good, pnly 2-3% leeway.

Never had PCP or analogues excelt one, 2012 Legal research chemical- MK...something.  Very strong dissociative. Stronger than pure original veterinary Ketamine, dosage and effects wise. 

Except, so wrong feeling. Nasty.

Ketamine, doesn't feel wrong. Not always pleasant. 

I would take ketamine now.


----------



## simstim

So far just coffee and delta 8 (eaten and vaped). I may go get a drink when the liquor store opens in three hours.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> So far just coffee and delta 8 (eaten and vaped). I may go get a drink when the liquor store opens in three hours.


Windy rainy here. So off my head still. Using good sedating Fijian kava to settle the intensity of these moments, days really.

CBD, 5 mg's Etiz. Cannabis. This is how I help the situation when the problem is being too wasted in the first place lol!

I have no brain today! It was there up until last night.

It will come back. Not pleasant though. Give me midweek MDMA abuse blues over LSD abuse mania and perceptual intensity any day.

Enjoy your pwn Sunday bro.

I might be able to make something of one here or it could be a total flop I just don't know at the moment I think I'll have a hot shower actually and carry on with my mood boosting Kava & weed. 

And a coffee actually. Yes. Then rest again much better.


----------



## simstim

AutoTripper said:


> Windy rainy here. So off my head still. Using good sedating Fijian kava to settle the intensity of these moments, days really.
> 
> CBD, 5 mg's Etiz. Cannabis. This is how I help the situation when the problem is being too wasted in the first place lol!
> 
> I have no brain today! It was there up until last night.
> 
> It will come back. Not pleasant though. Give me midweek MDMA abuse blues over LSD abuse mania and perceptual intensity any day.
> 
> Enjoy your pwn Sunday bro.
> 
> I might be able to make something of one here or it could be a total flop I just don't know at the moment I think I'll have a hot shower actually and carry on with my mood boosting Kava & weed.
> 
> And a coffee actually. Yes. Then rest again much better.


I didn't even know it was Sunday. That means no alcohol until 1pm. It's only 6:23am...

I was supposed to go buy some tobacco and beer last night but got drunk and fell asleep on the couch. Now I'm without beer or tobacco. It's a good thing I'm not physically addicted to either one and won't feel bad without it.


----------



## Fellon n sellin

Chillin good on 2 strong cups of black️ coffee for the synergy and water to try and speed up the fasting progress

currently-
Cigs
26 mg of alp spread out bout to smoke a few more bowls and try and find something interesting on BL

Really eenjoying my music


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I didn't even know it was Sunday. That means no alcohol until 1pm. It's only 6:23am...
> 
> I was supposed to go buy some tobacco and beer last night but got drunk and fell asleep on the couch. Now I'm without beer or tobacco. It's a good thing I'm not physically addicted to either one and won't feel bad without it.


Lol. And I'm the one they all say has gone crazy!  Actually I only know it's Sunday today because last week I was convinced it was Sunday on Tuesday what was it Wednesday I think and I kept forgetting until the receptionist at my chiropractors put me straight on the matter on Friday when we were discussing the date and the annual clock change coming tonight which is still in October because I thought it was Sunday last week so in my mind I was like hey the clock changes late this year it's never been in November before?

Otherwise I might not know what weekday it is but I'm usually pretty good on Sundays although sometimes a Sunday feels like a Monday, and vice versa.

Sorry you have to wait to get a little drink and a smoke. Had my shower, crushed and swallowed raw garlic, did 25 minutes oil pulling. Prepared for edibles and lots kava to work through.

But damn bro. Now I WISH your shop was open sooner! 

I think we should make skid row the phrase for when the shop needs to open and time just needs to roll on.


----------



## simstim

AutoTripper said:


> Lol. And I'm the one they all say has gone crazy!  Actually I only know it's Sunday today because last week I was convinced it was Sunday on Tuesday what was it Wednesday I think and I kept forgetting until the receptionist at my chiropractors put me straight on the matter on Friday when we were discussing the date and the annual clock change coming tonight which is still in October because I thought it was Sunday last week so in my mind I was like hey the clock changes late this year it's never been in November before?
> 
> Otherwise I might not know what weekday it is but I'm usually pretty good on Sundays although sometimes a Sunday feels like a Monday, and vice versa.
> 
> Sorry you have to wait to get a little drink and a smoke. Had my shower, crushed and swallowed raw garlic, did 25 minutes oil pulling. Prepared for edibles and lots kava to work through.
> 
> But damn bro. Now I WISH your shop was open sooner!
> 
> I think we should make skid row the phrase for when the shop needs to open and time just needs to roll on.


I went to a different store and bought some pipe tobacco cigars.


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
50mg Hydroxyzine
600mg Alpha-gpc
500mg Piracetam
500mg Aniracetam
2g Phenibut
500mg F-Phenibut

Moved my stuff over to the new place, just watching some football now and then heading into work shortly.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> 16mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 50mg Hydroxyzine
> 600mg Alpha-gpc
> 500mg Piracetam
> 500mg Aniracetam
> 2g Phenibut
> 500mg F-Phenibut
> 
> Moved my stuff over to the new place, just watching some football now and then heading into work shortly.


Enjoy your new digs and have a good night at work.


----------



## deficiT

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Enjoy your new digs and have a good night at work.


Thanks! The previous tenant is still fuckin here. He was supposed to have his shit out by Sunday, but he has COPD and doesn't feel well and has postponed it till Wednesday, cause I guess he couldn't get help.

I've already registered the truck and I'm bringing my shit in with a U-Haul Wednesday whether he's here or not. Fucking annoyed with this though, it's always something I can never just have something that works out the way it's supposed to. Apparently he hasn't paid rent in months and that's why the landlord gave him an ultimatum. So it's doubly frustrating since he hasn't even paid.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> Thanks! The previous tenant is still fuckin here. He was supposed to have his shit out by Sunday, but he has COPD and doesn't feel well and has postponed it till Wednesday, cause I guess he couldn't get help.
> 
> I've already registered the truck and I'm bringing my shit in with a U-Haul Wednesday whether he's here or not. Fucking annoyed with this though, it's always something I can never just have something that works out the way it's supposed to. Apparently he hasn't paid rent in months and that's why the landlord gave him an ultimatum. So it's doubly frustrating since he hasn't even paid.


That does suck. It is so frustrating when we do everything right and the other guy thinks it's no big deal. So you are in your old digs until Wed. now?

So frustrating but you have handled worse so chalk it up to just another roadblock that you have to bust down.


----------



## deficiT

Pumpkin2021 said:


> That does suck. It is so frustrating when we do everything right and the other guy thinks it's no big deal. So you are in your old digs until Wed. now?
> 
> So frustrating but you have handled worse so chalk it up to just another roadblock that you have to bust down.


Yeah I'm there now. Spoke to the landlord today. He was thiiiiis close to kicking me out because my coworker I guess didn't totally clear it with him that I'd be moving in. But he ultimately came to his senses and decided to write up an actual lease and everything.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> Yeah I'm there now. Spoke to the landlord today. He was thiiiiis close to kicking me out because my coworker I guess didn't totally clear it with him that I'd be moving in. But he ultimately came to his senses and decided to write up an actual lease and everything.


Damn. Bet you were upset about almost getting kicked out because your co-worker didn't make it clear that you were moving in. But, you have your lease, you have all your stuff from VA, and you can move in on Wed., so all is good. And a lease is a nice thing on both parties part. Lends a bit of security to the whole situation. Sorry it was kinda fubar'd for a bit but all's well that ends well.


----------



## deficiT

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Damn. Bet you were upset about almost getting kicked out because your co-worker didn't make it clear that you were moving in. But, you have your lease, you have all your stuff from VA, and you can move in on Wed., so all is good. And a lease is a nice thing on both parties part. Lends a bit of security to the whole situation. Sorry it was kinda fubar'd for a bit but all's well that ends well.


Yeah, I'm definitely happy about it. Especially cause I had already switched my mail up to land here. And now that the landlord was here, the previous tenant is actually getting off his ass to move his shit so there's that.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre with ksalol and nicotine


----------



## schizopath

Boosted 1mg ksalol + 0.8mg bupre with coffee snus and cigs.


----------



## ions

lots of cannabis a cup a coffee some beer and this demon


----------



## 6am-64-14m

i had a cup o' coffee (two) and a cig at ~6:30 am

around noon i hit a little benzo and some weed
feeling kinda smooth but want more coffee brb


----------



## deficiT

16mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
50mg Hydroxyzine
2g Phenibut
500mg F-Phenibut
10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone

Officially on the lease now. Other guy is moving his stuff, will get the rest of it out tomorrow.


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol + coffee + snus


----------



## schizopath

0.8mg bupre
1mg ksalol
Black tea
Nicotine


----------



## Nas47

Tryptamino said:


> Old thread.
> 
> Sex, sweat sauna, then mango ceylon tea and green tea, and then a bowl of hash. It was a good day today.


Coffea and cigarettes first.10mg diazepam plus 20mg oxycontine +25 mg sertraline.Some bananas.Have a nice day


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g phenibut hcl (dropping)
coffee
cig

coupla hours later .5mg etiz


----------



## schizopath

1mg ksalol
600mg gabapentin
1mg bupre
Coffee
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## Nas47

Last targins.Transfer after days to some bupe pathes for a while.See how they work for chronic pain.Hope not get hooked on it


----------



## SoCalShordie

Mine was two 2mg Xanax bars & a morning sized shot of H


----------



## deficiT

50mg Vyvanse
1.2g Gabapentin
2g Phenibut
250mg F-phenibut
2 bumps of ketamine

Going through catching up on some BL shizz, listening to a caspa mix (who I'm gonna see live in a couple days)... got some school work to finish up and then going to work at 5


----------



## Nurse Ratched

SoCalShordie said:


> Mine was two 2mg Xanax bars & a morning sized shot of H


Hmmmm. You said you quit H and are clean of opies in your intro yesterday. So which is it?

Doesn't matter but I don't write congrats on getting clean ( which I did ) if the person is still using.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

I had coffee and a cig  at ~7am
didnt start going for "buz" until maybe 12 noon and that was just .25mg etiz and those d8 gummies.
i was shocked at how easy i could brush temptation away or just forgot about it.... prolly here at BL it helps when other shit is on the mind and great distraction if needed or wanted. 
yeah whf was i sayin....?


----------



## SoCalShordie

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Hmmmm. You said you quit H and are clean of opies in your intro yesterday. So which is it?
> 
> Doesn't matter but I don't write congrats on getting clean ( which I did ) if the person is still using.


Looks like you didn’t read my post correctly. Notice how it says that combo WAS my morning fix? Please come correct next time, I don’t have any reason to bullshit.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

SoCalShordie said:


> Looks like you didn’t read my post correctly. Notice how it says that combo WAS my morning fix? Please come correct next time, I don’t have any reason to bullshit.


Fair enough. But the "was" could also mean present tense. As in " what was my morning fix? "

Well mine was coffee, cigs and kratom. The question of the thread can be interpreted both ways.

Don't ya just hate when we have to type words and it's not a face to face. Since the "was" can be misread as past tense, and also as present tense,  posting on threads can be misunderstood at times.

Mea Culpa


----------



## SoCalShordie

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Fair enough. But the "was" could also mean present tense. As in " what was my morning fix? "
> 
> Well mine was coffee, cigs and kratom. The question of the thread can be interpreted both ways.
> 
> Don't ya just hate when we have to type words and it's not a face to face. Since the "was" can be misread as past tense, and also as present tense,  posting on threads can be misunderstood at times.
> 
> Mea Culpa


I can see where you could’ve misinterpreted my post or where I could’ve misinterpreted the question.


----------



## schizopath

Ksalol and a cig


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5G kratom
Coffee
Cig

Fiddin to take a walk and grab some of those d8 gummies cause the dumping Gs of benz down my throat has come to an end and they help me sleep really good.
And Imma visit my bud and smoke some bud. 
Ya'll be have while I am out...?


----------



## deficiT

4mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
1.2g Gabapentin
10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone

Got my 2fdck in, looking forward to tasting that later this evening, but my boss has called me in to work early so I will go in early to try and get some extra hours.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre
1mg ksalol
Coffee
Cigarette
Snus


----------



## Nas47

Bupe patch.First time.Before five hours.Withdrawl  from oxy seems to diminished a little bit.So far so good.My 10mg valium.Gonna check for some left weed.Sunny outside.Wish you nice and tranquil day all of you


----------



## Nas47

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Fair enough. But the "was" could also mean present tense. As in " what was my morning fix? "
> 
> Well mine was coffee, cigs and kratom. The question of the thread can be interpreted both ways.
> 
> Don't ya just hate when we have to type words and it's not a face to face. Since the "was" can be misread as past tense, and also as present tense,  posting on threads can be misunderstood at times.
> 
> Mea Culpa


Second day on bupe patch.Sucessful transfer from oxy.Personaly for me way better in many aspects.Superior for treat chronic pain issues,may be no recreative value and some distinct antidepressant properties.Feels way better.My daily dose diazepam 10mg+25mg sertralin.Coffea and cigarettes.God bless!


----------



## deficiT

4mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
1.2g Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen
10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone

I think this will be my last day at the 4mg level of Suboxone, and I will start at 2mg tomorrow. Still no real withdrawal yet, I feel already for the most part except for the occasional chicken skin feelings, but that's very seldom. 

Have a butt ton of school work to catch up on, my English teacher posted everything just over the past couple days and is going to go over our grades on tuesday, which of course requires assignments to be turned in (of which I've only done 1) She said there is some leeway with that and the deadlines aren't set in stone, so there is at least that. 

I have a nasty chair here that the previous tenant (douchebag) left. I have to try and set up some time to take it apart so that the guy thats working on our door can take it out with his truck and toss it. 

All in all got some shit to do and I'm stressing mildly but should be able to knock it out.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1.5g phenibut hcl (sposed to do 1g but twas early and confused it for kratom). 
1.5g kratom 
100mg d8 thc
coffee x2 black

riding to somewhere to do something i dont have a clue. havent been out in a while and had to force myself to go. 
soooo much to do.....
fuck it.
wazzup? 
took 100mg pregab before we bounced.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre
Coffee
Snus


----------



## schizopath

1200mg gaba
Coffee
Cig
Snus


----------



## SoCalShordie

It’s 3:27am here in Cali..I’ve had a 5th of Henny & my last bowl of crys. About to go smoke a cig. I smoke Marlboro 27’s but im out so I have to go steal one of my boyfriend’s Newports..yuck


----------



## 6am-64-14m

1g phenibut hcl
1.5g kratom
coffee
couple puffs of weed


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
1.2g Gabapentin
40mg Baclofen

I think the Suboxone withdrawal is starting to take effect a little bit, I'm having some stomach issues and generally just feel unmotivated and down. Hopefully I can push through it but overall I'm starting to feel like there's not much I can do to get things done. Really would like to push through this but idk how I'm gonna keep up with school, work, Bluelight, everything. Also broke af and it's got me feeling helpless.


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> I think the Suboxone withdrawal is starting to take effect a little bit, I'm having some stomach issues and generally just feel unmotivated and down. Hopefully I can push through it but overall I'm starting to feel like there's not much I can do to get things done. Really would like to push through this but idk how I'm gonna keep up with school, work, Bluelight, everything. Also broke af and it's got me feeling helpless.


Patch 10 mg and yessss some weeed


----------



## Jabberwocky

Last night’s acid dinner still feels like I should skip a psychoactive breakfast. The additional midnight snack 5 hours ago didn’t get me any higher but it’s sure delayed the beginning of the end…


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> I think the Suboxone withdrawal is starting to take effect a little bit, I'm having some stomach issues and generally just feel unmotivated and down. Hopefully I can push through it but overall I'm starting to feel like there's not much I can do to get things done. Really would like to push through this but idk how I'm gonna keep up with school, work, Bluelight, everything. Also broke af and it's got me feeling helpless.


Brother isn it too harsh jumpin from 4 to 2 mg at once?Be strong


----------



## deficiT

Nas47 said:


> Brother isn it too harsh jumpin from 4 to 2 mg at once?Be strong


Meh, it's not too bad. I've only been on it like six months or something. This was the tapering schedule I followed when I tapered off before and I didn't have any issues.


----------



## Ganjcat

Of what until now I thought was my last bit of heroin, methadone 3 cans of beers and some good weed I still got weed and just got fresh heroin


----------



## Nas47

Glad.Six months is not so long time.Sure you can handle it


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> Meh, it's not too bad. I've only been on it like six months or something. This was the tapering schedule I followed when I tapered off before and I didn't have any issues.


Good for you man if you can do it and stay focused and positive then go all the way mate wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## Ganjcat

Perforated said:


> Last night’s acid dinner still feels like I should skip a psychoactive breakfast. The additional midnight snack 5 hours ago didn’t get me any higher but it’s sure delayed the beginning of the end…


lsd or other similar drug I can tell just from the last sentence I know people who have had some fucked up downright dangerous experiences


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ganjcat said:


> lsd or other similar drug I can tell just from the last sentence I know people who have had some fucked up downright dangerous experiences


I’[m not in much danger lying here happily on the sofa naked basking in the radiance of the dawn. But it’ll start to get a bit risky in the next half hour when the dog insists it’s time to head out for her morning toilet…


----------



## Ganjcat

Perforated said:


> I’[m not in much danger lying here happily on the sofa naked basking in the radiance of the dawn. But it’ll start to get a bit risky in the next half hour when the dog insists it’s time to head out for her morning toilet…


the more and more I here of lsd the more I want to do it then the next thing I here makes me scared to do it then another that makes me want to then scared etc I mean I loved diazepam even though that's obv nothing like lsd secretly glad I can out though because I probably liked them a bit to much..


----------



## deficiT

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 40mg Baclofen
> 
> I think the Suboxone withdrawal is starting to take effect a little bit, I'm having some stomach issues and generally just feel unmotivated and down. Hopefully I can push through it but overall I'm starting to feel like there's not much I can do to get things done. Really would like to push through this but idk how I'm gonna keep up with school, work, Bluelight, everything. Also broke af and it's got me feeling helpless.


Went ahead and added 10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone. This should hopefully help get me a little more pepped up, I went in to work early to try and knock out some more of this manager training. 

I just learned yesterday that all of our team members are actually getting raises, and so now the rate for a level 1 manager is actually very good and competitive. I am considering not doing school next semester and just working as a manager full time. I just don't know how else I'm going to be able to afford to live while working only part time and going to school.


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> Went ahead and added 10mg N-methyl-cyclazodone. This should hopefully help get me a little more pepped up, I went in to work early to try and knock out some more of this manager training.
> 
> I just learned yesterday that all of our team members are actually getting raises, and so now the rate for a level 1 manager is actually very good and competitive. I am considering not doing school next semester and just working as a manager full time. I just don't know how else I'm going to be able to afford to live while working only part time and going to school.


Its hard to quit or even tapper sometimes when you have a lot of work to do.By the way what kinda a stuff is that cyclazodone.Never heard


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ganjcat said:


> the more and more I here of lsd the more I want to do it then the next thing I here makes me scared to do it then another that makes me want to then scared etc I mean I loved diazepam even though that's obv nothing like lsd secretly glad I can out though because I probably liked them a bit to much..


If you just want to enjoy it vicariously and safely by just following along with the regular updates from the frontlines that’s fine with me. The reports are almost always truthful (except where memory blanks sometimes filled in with a little guesswork) and are intended to honestly highlight the fuck-ups and stupidity as much as entertain with the adventures.


----------



## deficiT

Nas47 said:


> Its hard to quit or even tapper sometimes when you have a lot of work to do.By the way what kinda a stuff is that cyclazodone.Never heard


Cyclazodone is a stimulant, related to aminorex, 4-mar, and pemoline, it was developed in the 60s, but not used very frequently. N-methyl-cyclazodone is the n-methyl substitution, similar to the relationship between amphetamine and methamphetamine. I have found it to be a useful stimulant and adjunct to my usual dextroamphetamine dose.


----------



## Nas47

Yes remember aminorex thought was used in the past like anti-obesity drug.A long time ago i have seen it in our pharmacopeia.


----------



## Ganjcat

Perforated said:


> If you just want to enjoy it vicariously and safely by just following along with the regular updates from the frontlines that’s fine with me. The reports are almost always truthful (except where memory blanks sometimes filled in with a little guesswork) and are intended to honestly highlight the fuck-ups and stupidity as much as entertain with the adventures.


Is their not the slightest chance you could go on a mass killing spree only to wake up in a cell with no memory of it?


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> Cyclazodone is a stimulant, related to aminorex, 4-mar, and pemoline, it was developed in the 60s, but not used very frequently. N-methyl-cyclazodone is the n-methyl substitution, similar to the relationship between amphetamine and methamphetamine. I have found it to be a useful stimulant and adjunct to my usual dextroamphetamine dose.


a lot of people swear by stims for wd never tried them for wd myself unless coffee and ciggies count now you mention it though a coffee does help me and it just gives me something to do with my hands, so do ciggies when I'm rattling the more I here about subs the more I think maybe I should have given them a try instead of methadone but I'm just to scared of making a mistake or thinking I'm in wd when I'm not and then putting myself into irreversible 24hour+ withdrawal sounds like a nightmare scenario.

If you don't mind me asking has this ever happened to you @deficiT have you mistook your subs and got out straight into intense withdrawal? 

I know it's unlikely but unlikely to me is still possible and possible is to likely for me especially to be put into irreversible wd.. Nothing worse then being in withdrawal and not even being able to remedy it with an opiate fuck that mate... I will stick to methadone.


----------



## Ganjcat

Now I think about it I think mephedrone and cocaine would help me in wd it would certainly give me some energy, but the come down would surely make you feel worse then before you took them especially mcat

True story my name ganjcat is inspired by the drugs cannabis and mcat theirs some trivia about the great ganjcat for you


----------



## Ganjcat

Just had fish and chips from Grimsby, the best chip shop in Leicester people come from all over England to go there and for good reason to can't beat fish and chips even though I rarely actually have fish I'm full as a pig  now this pig is gonna roll around in the Beatle and smoke the dragon


----------



## Ganjcat

Being homeless and then either coming home or living with someone else homely you really appreciate things like the chip shop etc and food in general I'm like a snake I slowly eat a big meal that I couldn't eat all at once and slowly digest it


----------



## Ganjcat

Star bar for desert with milk yes mate!


----------



## Ganjcat

Nas47 said:


> Yes remember aminorex thought was used in the past like anti-obesity drug.A long time ago i have seen it in our pharmacopeia.


Stimulants must be the best anti obesity drug ever when I took mephedrone I lost of weight which sucked because I have a nice natural figure and stronger then average for my age and I lost all that with the weight I got it back now but it took a long time of looking after my body and eating properly


----------



## Ganjcat

Nas47 said:


> Yes remember aminorex thought was used in the past like anti-obesity drug.A long time ago i have seen it in our pharmacopeia.


Probably better off just buying mephedrone to be honest a few 3 day earlier benders and watch the fat magically disappear!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ganjcat said:


> Is their not the slightest chance you could go on a mass killing spree only to wake up in a cell with no memory of it?


Even with 30 solid years of stimulant and psychedelic ab/use I have never once been moved to violence  while high or recovering from being high.

I did have a couple of psychotic episodes entirely unrelated to drugs (except maybe alcohol). No violence then either.

I don’t think I have psycho rage, anger, or violence in me. I tend to constantly reflexively observing and absorbing and internalising and processing my tendencies towards sociopathic behaviour thus keeping the vast majority of my insanity safely in my head. Batshit crazy on the inside. Solid citizen grandmothers would probably vote for mayor on the outside:


----------



## deficiT

Ganjcat said:


> a lot of people swear by stims for wd never tried them for wd myself unless coffee and ciggies count now you mention it though a coffee does help me and it just gives me something to do with my hands, so do ciggies when I'm rattling the more I here about subs the more I think maybe I should have given them a try instead of methadone but I'm just to scared of making a mistake or thinking I'm in wd when I'm not and then putting myself into irreversible 24hour+ withdrawal sounds like a nightmare scenario.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking has this ever happened to you @deficiT have you mistook your subs and got out straight into intense withdrawal?
> 
> I know it's unlikely but unlikely to me is still possible and possible is to likely for me especially to be put into irreversible wd.. Nothing worse then being in withdrawal and not even being able to remedy it with an opiate fuck that mate... I will stick to methadone.


No, I have never dealt with precipitated withdrawal. As long as you are in withdrawal when you induce the Suboxone, you are fine.


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
350mg F-phenibut
1.2g Gabapentin
20mg Methcyclazodone

Continuing to have stomach issues from the sub withdrawal, but at least my bowels are moving again without the use of laxative which is somewhat nice.

Managed to get some school work done last night, blasted off a couple times early this morning on 20 + 30 mg DMT respectively.

Got work coming up, gotta run to the pharmacy and to pick up my mail first, more manager training. I meant to go in earlier to do more training but I really didn't go to bed till early this morning and needed the sleep.

Took 20mg methcyclaz as opposed to the usual 10, just need the extra boost of energy today. Starting to feel a little bit better, I was dangerously suicidal this morning, and that seems to have passed a little bit.


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> No, I have never dealt with precipitated withdrawal. As long as you are in withdrawal when you induce the Suboxone, you are fine.


that's my point though what if your nose became irritated by something and started running and when you feel it running you assume your in wd then you be in precipitated wd? Or maybe I am just over thinking it


----------



## Ganjcat

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 350mg F-phenibut
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 20mg Methcyclazodone
> 
> Continuing to have stomach issues from the sub withdrawal, but at least my bowels are moving again without the use of laxative which is somewhat nice.
> 
> Managed to get some school work done last night, blasted off a couple times early this morning on 20 + 30 mg DMT respectively.
> 
> Got work coming up, gotta run to the pharmacy and to pick up my mail first, more manager training. I meant to go in earlier to do more training but I really didn't go to bed till early this morning and needed the sleep.
> 
> Took 20mg methcyclaz as opposed to the usual 10, just need the extra boost of energy today. Starting to feel a little bit better, I was dangerously suicidal this morning, and that seems to have passed a little bit.


don't know if you know this but if you flush the toilet as soon as each bit/lump of shit comes out you won't block the toilet I always do this i end up flushing about 5 or 6 times I always used to block the toilet before doing this


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 350mg F-phenibut
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 20mg Methcyclazodone
> 
> Continuing to have stomach issues from the sub withdrawal, but at least my bowels are moving again without the use of laxative which is somewhat nice.
> 
> Managed to get some school work done last night, blasted off a couple times early this morning on 20 + 30 mg DMT respectively.
> 
> Got work coming up, gotta run to the pharmacy and to pick up my mail first, more manager training. I meant to go in earlier to do more training but I really didn't go to bed till early this morning and needed the sleep.
> 
> Took 20mg methcyclaz as opposed to the usual 10, just need the extra boost of energy today. Starting to feel a little bit better, I was dangerously suicidal this morning, and that seems to have passed a little bit.


That's precisely it there too. The moment becomes too big. Inflamed out of proportion.

Like a bouncy castle.

Suddenly you are engulfed. Feet away there is an outside. We get trapped in the moment. By ourselves. 

But just having some time passing coping mechanism, taking a breath. Hold an hour. Hold another. Often, shows things can ebb.

You did well man. Keep doing well, when you can. I personally don't wanna see you feeling forced (for a term).

I def care anyway bro. Just well done for today, hanging in. Another day. Worthwhile on the face of it now maybe.

Others have bailed. 

Others like you didn't.

SOME of them, are likely happy NOW.

I guess it's shit like this lol, madly contrived philosophy, keeps me from actually giving up somehow.

I work harder to live, than an Olympian does for Gold.

I know I can say that because there's just no way that a gold medal and all the fame in the world would motivate them basically and I'm sure a lot of people can relate to those words.

But yeah man, @deficiT from the heart bro. Good step. Well done for facing that, shrinking the moment back down. Letting it pass.


----------



## schizopath

1mg bupre
1mg ksalol
Coffee
Snus


----------



## AutoTripper

Simple good morning or evening to everybody. Just lots of everything basically.
Full circle. New day new week. Wow.


----------



## Nas47

AutoTripper said:


> Simple good morning or evening to everybody. Just lots of everything basically.
> Full circle. New day new week. Wow.


Daily routines


----------



## AutoTripper

Nas47 said:


> Daily routines


Haha. Maybe hourly? I take nothing for granted I live in the moment like probably nobody.


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
1.2g Gabapentin
300mg F-Phenibut
10mg Methcyclazodone

Decided to start back on the Wellbutrin again. I stopped it after my "seizure-like" incident, but considering my recent depression, and the fuck that it apparently wasn't really a seizure, I think it's best if I start taking it again. Don't wanna really get back on the APs, aside from the occasional Quetiapine use, as they help but they just blunt my emotions too much and prevent me from tripping. 

Got work in 2.5 hours, hopefully gonna get some of this management training shit done so I can get it over with. I'm so close!!!


----------



## xaddictx

-For me, the routine is:
-6 caps of red vein Kratom
-2 cups of coffee
-afternoon: 2 600mg Gabapentin
-whatever I decide for breakfast
- then a good dip of Grizzly long cut
Now I'm good to go...... 

Oh....and a tall boy of Natty Ice


----------



## deficiT

So this morning I took some of the usual meds:
2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
1.2g Gabapentin
Multivitamins and a pop tart
Coca cola

Went to class and got that done, and then when I got home I dropped the following at 1pm:

90mg 6-APB
1 tab LSD

I was told the LSD was between 150-200mg but may have degraded a bit. It was gifted to me, so free is free anyway, we'll see how it goes. This is my first time with 6-APB, so I'm quite excited to see how it effects me!


----------



## Nas47

deficiT said:


> So this morning I took some of the usual meds:
> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> Multivitamins and a pop tart
> Coca cola
> 
> Went to class and got that done, and then when I got home I dropped the following at 1pm:
> 
> 90mg 6-APB
> 1 tab LSD
> 
> I was told the LSD was between 150-200mg but may have degraded a bit. It was gifted to me, so free is free anyway, we'll see how it goes. This is my first time with 6-APB, so I'm quite excited to see how it effects me!


Around 2mg bup a day(patch)10mg diazepam25mg sertralin.Little bit of weed.Have for a joint for tommorow and that is.Gonna have a rest from pot smokin awile.


----------



## JTemperance

Oral amphetamines (25mg methamp. + 12.5 mg dexamp.) + caffeine (150mg).


----------



## schizopath

First day of "work" so just took 1mg ksalol and 1mg bupre


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
1.2g Gabapentin
10mg Methcyclazodone
250mg F-Phenibut

Will probably have some more methcyclaz later, to get up some motivation to do more schoolwork. I got my annotated bibliography done, so now I just need to produce an entire rough draft of a research paper by Monday, amongst my other work. Yay me 

I'm thinking before that I may smoke some DMT to clear the cobwebs out of my old noggin, chill for a bit and then get to work.


----------



## hylite

Chocolatina - Wax  four hitz into (my pretend breakthrough *D**M**T* wanna be trip) 

THC 78.1mg. THC 78.1%


----------



## schizopath

ksalol
Cig
Snus
Cooking up used norspan...


----------



## Nas47

BasedGod said:


> ksalol
> Cig
> Snus
> Cooking up used norspan...


Half bupe patch onto my skin.10mg diazepam,25mg sertralin,no weed


----------



## hylite

More wax because I forgot to say how it is so close to a _dmt_ trip because i forget things. 
Don't need much else right now I suppose, because I am still tripping from the dope I dropped last night.  And I'm high again. I guess
but what do I know except that this wax is sick strong.


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
1.2g Gabapentin
10mg Methcyclazodone, will add 10 more mg when I get home from class

Got a reflective essay to write for comms class, and a rough draft due for English class on Monday + work all weekend. Stressed out the wazoo, may not even have time to check on on BL but figured I'd pop my head in at least.


----------



## schizopath

Was fucking sleeping but left my phone sounds on and LO AND BEHOLD! A friend wants to meet me at 3:30am. Tried sleeping 2 hours after that but fuck it. We staying up.

Ksalol (sooner or later)
Pasta Carbonara
Choco milk
Snus
Black tea after food


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Been awake for about an hr now and feel shitty, got about 3hrs sleep after way too much Kat last night, took 60mg valium and a few drinks too knock me out and then it was only for that measly 3 hrs, anyhow breakie.

4mg subutex
Wine ( on my 3rd glass )
800mg Gabapentin.
Few hits out my bong "NL"

Hope too fall asleep soon again for some extra zzz's


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Been awake for about an hr now and feel shitty, got about 3hrs sleep after way too much Kat last night, took 60mg valium and a few drinks too knock me out and then it was only for that measly 3 hrs, anyhow breakie.
> 
> 4mg subutex
> Wine ( on my 3rd glass )
> 800mg Gabapentin.
> Few hits out my bong "NL"
> 
> Hope too fall asleep soon again for some extra zzz's


Hell,wanna try khat.Very popular in all East African continent,Madagascar and Yemen as i know.Is legal in S.Africa?Cheers.Like S.African wines


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Nas47 said:


> Hell,wanna try khat.Very popular in all East African continent,Madagascar and Yemen as i know.Is legal in S.Africa?Cheers.Like S.African wines


Hey @Nas47. No Khat is not legal. But the quality over the years has dropt a lot and the come down or hanging effect is horrible. And yeah its very populor here in Africa and easy to get or for me here in South Africa. They actually just drop it off at your house lol.

Yeah i love wine, busy with a bottle Merlot.


----------



## deficiT

50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
250mg F-Phenibut
10mg Methcyclazodone


----------



## Ganjcat

30ml meth and cannabis on something of a forced t break


----------



## ghostfreak

Trams I got are a bit crap tbh.

Gonna play with some Pregabalin tomorrow, trying to make the most of my time off haha (back next Wed).


----------



## SoCalShordie

Had a bowl of the clear stuff
And still drinking some tequila from last night
Cheers


----------



## Nas47

Patch valium 10.

.now two beers and valium 5.Peace to all of ya


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Had a decent nights sleep with the help of some bong hits and 20mg valium.
Feeling actually fresh again this morning. but anyhow breakie was

5mg valium
4mg subutex
400mg gabapentin
1 glass of wine. (merlot)

And with that time to quickly make an omelette and get ready for the day. Sunday = Braai day


----------



## izo

why are you all scoffing bupre in the morning?


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Had a decent nights sleep with the help of some bong hits and 20mg valium.
> Feeling actually fresh again this morning. but anyhow breakie was
> 
> 5mg valium
> 4mg subutex
> 400mg gabapentin
> 1 glass of wine. (merlot)
> 
> And with that time to quickly make an omelette and get ready for the day. Sunday = Braai day


Coffea,rolling tobaco,bupe in patch form around 2mg,10mg valium,25mg zoloft.Nice day to all of ya brodas and sistas


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

So I'm on Adderall normally 20 mg twice a day I've been sick into it lately my friend hooked me up with the whole bottle of Vyvanse 40 mg I just took two of those I'm going to give the Adderall for a break for a while maybe it'll lower my tolerance do you guys have any exciting stories about 5 minutes or Adderall please let me know


----------



## Robi

plugged a banana, snorted  pepto tabs and  puffed cousins inhaler


----------



## simstim

Oral Delta 8 thc concentrate
Drinking Island pineapple MD 20/20 spiked punches


----------



## Robi

simstim said:


> Oral Delta 8 thc concentrate
> Drinking Island pineapple MD 20/20 spiked p





simstim said:


> Oral Delta 8 thc concentrate
> Drinking Island pineapple MD 20/20 spiked punchs


woooooweeeeeeeeeeee living the high life on that mad dog, you crack me up


----------



## xaddictx

simstim said:


> Oral Delta 8 thc concentrate
> Drinking Island pineapple MD 20/20 spiked punches


Yikes! Hangover in a bottle


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

I take 20mgs of Adderall,100 mgs of Zoloft,5mgs of valuim,and Tylenol with codeine 3


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

Robi said:


> plugged a banana, snorted  pepto tabs and  puffed cousins inhaler


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

Dude I have no f'in clue what you're talking about. 
Seems fun though.


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

simstim said:


> Oral Delta 8 thc concentrate
> Drinking Island pineapple MD 20/20 spiked punches


I don't think my body would like the drink lol


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

xaddictx said:


> Yikes! Hangover in a bottle


No doubt


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

Robi said:


> plugged a banana, snorted  pepto tabs and  puffed cousins inhaler


----------



## Pharmacist cowboy

No clue what your talking about   sounds wild


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Damn did i sleep a lot yesterday and through the night but also had a lot of benzos and alcohol, i passed out at roughly 3pm yesterday and slept till about 11pm and then dosed myself with 30mg valium and 800mg gabapentin ER, that kept me sleeping again till about 4am this morning and had another 15mg valium with 500ml wine and slept till 7ish and then woke up and started my day, then had my breakie

3mg subutex
1 glass wine

And thats it. It's about 10am here now so 3hrs since my last dose of any substance. Im considering to try some Kratom later today and see how that effects me, wont have anymore benzos until night time and also no gabapentin as im giving that a break for the next 2 weeks at least.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Damn did i sleep a lot yesterday and through the night but also had a lot of benzos and alcohol, i passed out at roughly 3pm yesterday and slept till about 11pm and then dosed myself with 30mg valium and 800mg gabapentin ER, that kept me sleeping again till about 4am this morning and had another 15mg valium with 500ml wine and slept till 7ish and then woke up and started my day, then had my breakie
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 1 glass wine
> 
> And thats it. It's about 10am here now so 3hrs since my last dose of any substance. Im considering to try some Kratom later today and see how that effects me, wont have anymore benzos until night time and also no gabapentin as im giving that a break for the next 2 weeks at least.


Well i just had 3mg of Kratom (red vein) so let's see how that works. Won't be taking anything else for the next 2 hrs (basically no alcohol). So will give feedback in an hr or so.


----------



## D's

12oz cup of coffee mixed with about 7ozs french vanilla gas station cappuccino, add 1 container of liquid cold Stone creamery and a couple of shakes of sugar.
Pretty damn tasty.

10mg 4f-mph to take later when the Joe wears off.
Fucking Monday's.


----------



## D's

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Damn did i sleep a lot yesterday and through the night but also had a lot of benzos and alcohol, i passed out at roughly 3pm yesterday and slept till about 11pm and then dosed myself with 30mg valium and 800mg gabapentin ER, that kept me sleeping again till about 4am this morning and had another 15mg valium with 500ml wine and slept till 7ish and then woke up and started my day, then had my breakie
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 1 glass wine
> 
> And thats it. It's about 10am here now so 3hrs since my last dose of any substance. Im considering to try some Kratom later today and see how that effects me, wont have anymore benzos until night time and also no gabapentin as im giving that a break for the next 2 weeks at least.


Kratom has saved my ass a number of times. I would get the red strain if possible. Really any strain works but the red is the best because I've personally taken it for withdrawal & studies show that it is the best taken for it.


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
1.2g Gabapentin
250mg F-Phenibut

Yesterday was the first day in my Suboxone taper in which I didn't take any Suboxone. It has definitely started to get super real, as I didn't sleep a lick last night. Maybe entered rem sleep for one cycle, possibly got an hour or a couple hours. I do remember having at least one incredibly vivid dream.

I was flying all around like I had wings on my shoes like Hermes, with a crowd of astonished people gathered around cheering. This has been a recurring dream of mine since childhood, and I love it, sometimes I encounter other "flyers" but last night it was just me, sometimes there's a crowd and sometimes there isn't. It's fun. Usually end in a fit of me leaving my body or ending up in a state of sleep paralysis, which isn't so fun sometimes, but I avoided that last night.


----------



## VerbalTruist

I t


deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 250mg F-Phenibut
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in my Suboxone taper in which I didn't take any Suboxone. It has definitely started to get super real, as I didn't sleep a lick last night. Maybe entered rem sleep for one cycle, possibly got an hour or a couple hours. I do remember having at least one incredibly vivid dream.
> 
> I was flying all around like I had wings on my shoes like Hermes, with a crowd of astonished people gathered around cheering. This has been a recurring dream of mine since childhood, and I love it, sometimes I encounter other "flyers" but last night it was just me, sometimes there's a crowd and sometimes there isn't. It's fun. Usually end in a fit of me leaving my body or ending up in a state of sleep paralysis, which isn't so fun sometimes, but I avoided that last night.


I recommend Imodium for your w/d. 2 now and then decrease it over a week… Life saver.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 250mg F-Phenibut
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in my Suboxone taper in which I didn't take any Suboxone. It has definitely started to get super real, as I didn't sleep a lick last night. Maybe entered rem sleep for one cycle, possibly got an hour or a couple hours. I do remember having at least one incredibly vivid dream.
> 
> I was flying all around like I had wings on my shoes like Hermes, with a crowd of astonished people gathered around cheering. This has been a recurring dream of mine since childhood, and I love it, sometimes I encounter other "flyers" but last night it was just me, sometimes there's a crowd and sometimes there isn't. It's fun. Usually end in a fit of me leaving my body or ending up in a state of sleep paralysis, which isn't so fun sometimes, but I avoided that last night.


btw...I read your other post. I think I know another reason you didn't get any sleep last night.  

You are doing fantastic with the subs. Good for you. And good luck with the other you have at home right now.


----------



## hylite

i'm fix'n to go to health and recovery

but somebud and some 
tina and margy wax
so THC

and some O P I O I D !!


----------



## AutoTripper

500 Micrograms 7 hours ago. I slipped into a place. I usually like places where you don't know anything because you don't need to.

This was more of a swallowing but having no choice but to let go. 
It's been a colourful day and is only getting better!

Good strong anxiolytic Fijian Kava is a soothe.

Lots and lots of cannabis.


----------



## Robi

deficiT said:


> 2mg Suboxone
> 50mg Vyvanse
> 300mg Bupropion
> 1.2g Gabapentin
> 250mg F-Phenibut
> 
> Yesterday was the first day in my Suboxone taper in which I didn't take any Suboxone. It has definitely started to get super real, as I didn't sleep a lick last night. Maybe entered rem sleep for one cycle, possibly got an hour or a couple hours. I do remember having at least one incredibly vivid dream.
> 
> I was flying all around like I had wings on my shoes like Hermes, with a crowd of astonished people gathered around cheering. This has been a recurring dream of mine since childhood, and I love it, sometimes I encounter other "flyers" but last night it was just me, sometimes there's a crowd and sometimes there isn't. It's fun. Usually end in a fit of me leaving my body or ending up in a state of sleep paralysis, which isn't so fun sometimes, but I avoided that last night.


i fly and levitate all the time in dreams, and im try to show ppl the power i have and now one cares or is ever impressed........love flying, i sometime swim thru the air , its hilarious actually, never had a flyer with me, but i lifted  lady and she still was like,,,,,this is no biggy, i bumped her leg and cut her some, and she said its ok, but no awe that i was hovering carrying her heavy ass, now thats some weird subconscious chit, what would jung or frued say?


----------



## Robi

think
 im going to have and egg, advil and this damn celexa, no sleep, sure wanted that xanax, worked great night before


----------



## AutoTripper

Robi said:


> i fly and levitate all the time in dreams, and im try to show ppl the power i have and now one cares or is ever impressed........love flying, i sometime swim thru the air , its hilarious actually, never had a flyer with me, but i lifted  lady and she still was like,,,,,this is no biggy, i bumped her leg and cut her some, and she said its ok, but no awe that i was hovering carrying her heavy ass, now thats some weird subconscious chit, what would jung or frued say?


I swear I've taken 1000 times as much LSD in my dreams over my life then I have in waking reality. 

I dream about allsorts of things as well. Everything becomes intertwined like life I guess.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Well yesterday went okay after i took my 3g kratom dose, didn't feel much from it but did help with sweats and slightly aggitation as it calmed me down a bit. And then later the day i had another 3g roughly 6pm later the day and after that i have to say i was a lot more relaxed then normal and good in a way as i didn't have any benzos either. By 8pm i had 25mg valium and weed and then slept okayish till 4 this morning. so then breakie was

3mg subutex
0.25mg alzam
1 glass of wine.

Today im gonna try some more kratom again today but once again later in the day. Think i will push up the dosages to see if there is any difference.

Oh and for interest sake it is Red Vein Kratom


----------



## LivingOnValium

I had 100mg sertraline
5mg amodiplipine
10mg enalapril 
I took 4mg clonazepam
Also the buvidal 32mg injection i has 24h ago has it now got thew buprenorphine levels in he maximum level ca. 24h after inbjection.
Same slao with 200mg testosterine cypuionate i had yesterday and wake a up ja steel rod like morning wood.


----------



## izo

How is sertraline? Is ist comparable with and other ad? Always wanted to try it.


----------



## schizopath

2.5mg bupre and a ksalol

Getting 70mg elvanse in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Well yesterday went okay after i took my 3g kratom dose, didn't feel much from it but did help with sweats and slightly aggitation as it calmed me down a bit. And then later the day i had another 3g roughly 6pm later the day and after that i have to say i was a lot more relaxed then normal and good in a way as i didn't have any benzos either. By 8pm i had 25mg valium and weed and then slept okayish till 4 this morning. so then breakie was
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 0.25mg alzam
> 1 glass of wine.
> 
> Today im gonna try some more kratom again today but once again later in the day. Think i will push up the dosages to see if there is any difference.
> 
> Oh and for interest sake it is Red Vein Kratom


Its good to stay if you can 6-8g daily.Kratom is some kinda lifesaviour.Me -3mg sub10mg valium 25mg sertralin.Be safe


----------



## Robi

izo said:


> How is sertraline? Is ist comparable with and other ad? Always wanted to try it.


this celexa isnt kickin my ass  like other ssris did but im on 10 mg, but i asked doc if i could stop taking the buspar 3 times a day with it, felt like a nervous wreck on 4 days of all that but i am feeling better alot removing some of that junk, tryin to stick it out, THINK setraline is zoloft, and well,,,,hear pretty good things, seems paxil and effexor are ok, all basically SSRI`s and SRNI(effoxor), theres a person here dalpat077 thats a wealth of info about all that, and has this person made some great sites with good info


----------



## LivingOnValium

izo said:


> How is sertraline? Is ist comparable with and other ad? Always wanted to try it.


It's alright i guess. It's concidered to be oe of the milder ones in this class of meds with mediocre effieciency. To me SSRIs aren't very effective. Themmy might dilute feelingd of sadness a bit but i don't notice much more to them. The reason i use them is that they relly work wonders on my prematur ejeculation. With an SSRI Im able perform so much more better and not spill the beans right away. I can actually feel it quite far away that i'm nout to nut and ease up a bit to keep going still wa bit longer. Something i couldn't even dream about before SSRIs. 

Paroxetine has the strongest acute "orgasm inhibiting effects" and it's got a bit more brutal side-effect profile. However i will be going back to it just because on the sex side of things. I really like to fuck and i've found a perfect partner who gets so easily aroused it's ridicilous. Basically she is into everything I am. She gets off on seeing the exprssion on myface when i'm higly aroused. And yeah, she's got pretty fuvking wild rape fantasies as well. I'm vertainly not complaining.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Coffeeshroom said:


> MOrning BlueWorld
> 
> Well yesterday went okay after i took my 3g kratom dose, didn't feel much from it but did help with sweats and slightly aggitation as it calmed me down a bit. And then later the day i had another 3g roughly 6pm later the day and after that i have to say i was a lot more relaxed then normal and good in a way as i didn't have any benzos either. By 8pm i had 25mg valium and weed and then slept okayish till 4 this morning. so then breakie was
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 0.25mg alzam
> 1 glass of wine.
> 
> Today im gonna try some more kratom again today but once again later in the day. Think i will push up the dosages to see if there is any difference.
> 
> Oh and for interest sake it is Red Vein Kratom


Okay so i just had 5g kratom with a glass of wine. So will see how that treats me in the next hr. Will report back.

Sidenote: i got some Dormicum (midazolam) today, 5x 15mg tabs and 10x 0.25mg halcion (triazolam) so gonna switch over to that for night time use and see how that effects me with my new regime of taking meds.


----------



## plumbus-nine

60mg memantine 
40mg fluoxetine 
50mg 2-fluoro-deschloroketamine 

Baseline. Tolerance sucks. Want DMXE but takes a month to ship to here.


----------



## ions

Took half a distillate gummy. Kind of toasted.


----------



## deficiT

Phew, here we go:

50mg Vyvanse
300mg Bupropion
30mg Adderall
2.4g Gabapentin
100mg Hydroxyzine
60mg Baclofen
10mg Methcyclazadone
This is all throughout the day


Rolled last night, ended up taking .2g of crystal MDMA w/ my girl. She hadn't done it in a while and took .125g over the night, it definitely hit her fairly hard. Even I was a little gacked on two points, ended up taking 1.5mg alprazolam, 1.5mg flualprazolam, and 100mg of Seroquel to come down. Took me a minute to fall asleep but landed pretty smoothly. 

Muddled my way through English class this morning, chilled w/ my homegirl, ran some important errands I needed to run, and now I'm stuck at ole work for a good nother 3.25 hours. 

Roommate still being a creep and he actually made my girl uncomfortable last night when I was at work, which really pissed me off. I got home ready to rumble. Pretty much just told him to fuck off and we went into my room to chill and roll. Pretty much just watched funny shows and geeked out all night. It was fun.


----------



## axe battler

Sounds like a good night @deficiT ciT! Shame creeps exist, but at least it makes us druggies look good eh!


----------



## Ganjcat

Well technically it's morning where I live, it's 1 am and I got my pizza ice, cream corneto, cannabis, fags last 0.4 of some damn good smack that I've been nodding from all day for the last two days it tastes plain so you think it's suit then after 4 lines bam your feeling lovely then after a little while it's just nod smoke nod have a fag nod finish fag nod and repeat and of course to keep my tiny mind occupied a good old ww1 documentary not that theirs anything worth knowing in history that I don't know but still it's good to test myself. Life is good until I wake up tommorow with fuck all crawling to the chemist but that is future ganjcat and he can go fuck himself all I care about is present ganjcat


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Been awake since 2am tossing and turning and not wanting to take any benzos or other meds to sleep further i just had a few bong hits and and 2 glasses wine and then semi fell asleep till about 4amish and then got up and went for a walk, a long walk. Anyhow got back made coffee and had breakie.

3mg subutex
0.25mg alzam ( i scored a 100 0.25mg tabs so have a little stock of alzam again)
coffee with a shot of vodka

For interest sake i had my kratom dose yesterday that was higher then the previous dose and did same as the day before but later the day i had another 3mg with 5mg valium at the same time and after that i actually felt something, slight euphoria and this warm calming feeling and body very relaxed which i enjoyed a lot. So today i will be doing the same but once again upping the dose by 1mg and also taking it twice a day again, afternoon and evening. But only upping the evening dose and keeping afternoon dose the same. Happy mid week. Need to sand my engine block today so i can fit my head tomorrow and put it all back together. Not looking forward to this
.


----------



## simstim

Robi said:


> i fly and levitate all the time in dreams, and im try to show ppl the power i have and now one cares or is ever impressed........love flying, i sometime swim thru the air , its hilarious actually, never had a flyer with me, but i lifted  lady and she still was like,,,,,this is no biggy, i bumped her leg and cut her some, and she said its ok, but no awe that i was hovering carrying her heavy ass, now thats some weird subconscious chit, what would jung or frued say?


I had a dream at rehab a couple years ago where I stole a fighter jet and flew it around for hours on end.


----------



## JTemperance

simstim said:


> I had a dream at rehab a couple years ago where I stole a fighter jet and flew it around for hours on end.


A couple of summers ago, there was a guy in my area who basically did that for real -- a baggage handler for Alaska Airlines who went rogue with one of their unattended jets. He not only managed to take off successfully and keep it in the air, he even did a barrel roll and a loop-the-loop... all of which he learned from video games.

There were FAA guys trying to help him land over the radio, and I bet he would've stood a good chance of pulling it off. But he expected to get life in prison if he survived, so he eventually just crashed the plane into an uninhabited island nearby.


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Been awake since 2am tossing and turning and not wanting to take any benzos or other meds to sleep further i just had a few bong hits and and 2 glasses wine and then semi fell asleep till about 4amish and then got up and went for a walk, a long walk. Anyhow got back made coffee and had breakie.
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 0.25mg alzam ( i scored a 100 0.25mg tabs so have a little stock of alzam again)
> coffee with a shot of vodka
> 
> For interest sake i had my kratom dose yesterday that was higher then the previous dose and did same as the day before but later the day i had another 3mg with 5mg valium at the same time and after that i actually felt something, slight euphoria and this warm calming feeling and body very relaxed which i enjoyed a lot. So today i will be doing the same but once again upping the dose by 1mg and also taking it twice a day again, afternoon and evening. But only upping the evening dose and keeping afternoon dose the same. Happy mid week. Need to sand my engine block today so i can fit my head tomorrow and put it all back together. Not looking forward to this
> .


Ordinary meds patch valium 10.Gonna get some script for tram.That all available inGP.,when finished the patch.Somw weeed


----------



## deficiT

2mg Suboxone
50mg Vyvanse
30mg Adderall
1.2g Gabapentin
250mg F-Phenibut

About to drive an hour and a half or so to drop my girl off w/ her family, and then head to my bros for Thanksgiving prep. Should be a decent bit of fun! Against my better judgement I rolled a bit again last but only took 50mgs. My girl took 2 x50mgs and had a much better time than the previous night. I think it's strong enough that you can do 50mg doses and work up to a roll. 

Good news on that front, I think we've decided to be a serious thing, and she's planning on moving in w/ me. I'm really happy about this!

Have fun everybody and happy almost Thanksgiving everybody. Ttyl, love you all!


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Been awake since 2am tossing and turning and not wanting to take any benzos or other meds to sleep further i just had a few bong hits and and 2 glasses wine and then semi fell asleep till about 4amish and then got up and went for a walk, a long walk. Anyhow got back made coffee and had breakie.
> 
> 3mg subutex
> 0.25mg alzam ( i scored a 100 0.25mg tabs so have a little stock of alzam again)
> coffee with a shot of vodka
> 
> For interest sake i had my kratom dose yesterday that was higher then the previous dose and did same as the day before but later the day i had another 3mg with 5mg valium at the same time and after that i actually felt something, slight euphoria and this warm calming feeling and body very relaxed which i enjoyed a lot. So today i will be doing the same but once again upping the dose by 1mg and also taking it twice a day again, afternoon and evening. But only upping the evening dose and keeping afternoon dose the same. Happy mid week. Need to sand my engine block today so i can fit my head tomorrow and put it all back together. Not looking forward to this
> .


Wish ya succes in quitting alc.ma friend.and lately if you want  quitbenzos and ather strong meds too.You can.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

JTemperance said:


> A couple of summers ago, there was a guy in my area who basically did that for real -- a baggage handler for Alaska Airlines who went rogue with one of their unattended jets. He not only managed to take off successfully and keep it in the air, he even did a barrel roll and a loop-the-loop... all of which he learned from video games.
> 
> There were FAA guys trying to help him land over the radio, and I bet he would've stood a good chance of pulling it off. But he expected to get life in prison if he survived, so he eventually just crashed the plane into an uninhabited island nearby.


I watched that on YT the other day. Guy really knew how to fly and guess he decided to go out on one last hurrah before he ended it all. I watch The Flight Channel a lot so it was recommended. Crazy stuff.


----------



## AutoTripper

Sensible day substance wise. Not exactly good, 11.66 mg's Etiz but not terrible.

Nearly 70 grams kava has again, melted my bodily aches and loosend up all my movement.

Good weed all day. Two cups of coffee.


----------



## Nas47

AutoTripper said:


> Sensible day substance wise. Not exactly good, 11.66 mg's Etiz but not terrible.
> 
> Nearly 70 grams kava has again, melted my bodily aches and loosend up all my movement.
> 
> Good weed all day. Two cups of coffee.


Never tried Kava.Legal i though.Must purchase a little bit & try it.Whats the general effects-some sort of calmness?


----------



## xaddictx

Pumpkin2021 said:


> I watched that on YT the other day. Guy really knew how to fly and guess he decided to go out on one last hurrah before he ended it all. I watch The Flight Channel a lot so it was recommended. Crazy stuff.


So I guess he did crash the plane and died?


----------



## Coffeeshroom

MOrning BlueWorld

Slept okay last night and only had a few bong hits and 2.5mg alzam plus 10mg valium washed down with a glass of wine. For interest sake the kratom did more once again then the previous days dose as i upped it. Seems a total of 8mg a day does wonders but that is to high of a dose to sub stain with the other meds, so gonna go just for a max of 6mg kratom today and use it late in the day and again maybe just before sleep. Will see, still deciding. Otherwise breakie was

3mg subutex ( 2mg sublingual and 1mg insufflated )
0.25mg alzam
dbl espresso for some energy and motivation (have to finish sanding the block so i can mount the new refurnished engine head and replace all casket seals and the cam belt and tension) was suppose to do most yesterday but yesterday was a bit of a mess.

Anyhow, Happy Thursday to all and chat later


----------



## AutoTripper

Nas47 said:


> Never tried Kava.Legal i though.Must purchase a little bit & try it.Whats the general effects-some sort of calmness?


Have a look here honestly. Your response just confirms my point again.

Imagine if I was suggesting cannabis and this was the common, typical expected reaction.

I don't mean that insinuated towards you mate. It's not your fault. It's a travesty that kava remains so largely unknown.

The precise ailments you report and which are very common and natural and I am familiar with myself. The struggles, needs, medicinal hacking attemots (i,e, benzos espec, alcohol for many, or simply remaining bored, frustrated, wound up, depressed, or/and in pain).

Kava does actually help with all of this. It's how I cope. Mentally and physically.

I exploit all other available channeks too but coping needs have been high and I am quite nuts lol.






						Ethnobotanicals - Has anyone ever tried Kava?
					

I've seen this drink called kava or kava kava being advertised online, it seems to be legal in most countries around the world. Apparently it is a natural alternative to xanax and benzos and is pretty potent. Has anyone ever tried it? Apparently it affects GABA receptors and is a MAO B enzyme...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## AutoTripper

I just tried a small hit of salvia extract in a digital cannabis vaporizer set to a high temperature I feel it alright it really pulls you it's like living souls out to fuck with your day it's calming off now it was funny stuff works via vonvection vaporization.

That is salvia I remember it immediately.

And why I don't like it. I tried it as a possible mental reset.

It's still running. It changed, from full on throttle to working more silently.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

xaddictx said:


> So I guess he did crash the plane and died?


Yes. He flew it for about an hour, successfully, and then crashed it in a field on purpose. He was alone in the plane and very depressed about some family issues.


----------



## xaddictx

Pumpkin2021 said:


> Yes. He flew it for about an hour, successfully, and then crashed it in a field on purpose. He was alone in the plane and very depressed about some family issues.


Wow. That is sad. He was also a baggage handler.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Morning BlueWorld

Slept okay last night with some kratom, wine and alzam oh and a few bong hits. Passed out at 9ish and slept till 4am this morning. Waited till 6am and had breakie

3mg Subutex
0.25mg alzam
glass of wine

Freaking having some heavy rain and thunder storms lately this whole week. Not good for my electronics. Saw this morning that some roads are already flooded. And weather predictions are just more rain and thunder storms. 2 people already died this week from being struck by lightning. Wet weekend for me cumming up (maybe some pun intended  )


----------



## Nas47

Coffeeshroom said:


> Morning BlueWorld
> 
> Slept okay last night with some kratom, wine and alzam oh and a few bong hits. Passed out at 9ish and slept till 4am this morning. Waited till 6am and had breakie
> 
> 3mg Subutex
> 0.25mg alzam
> glass of wine
> 
> Freaking having some heavy rain and thunder storms lately this whole week. Not good for my electronics. Saw this morning that some roads are already flooded. And weather predictions are just more rain and thunder storms. 2 people already died this week from being struck by lightning. Wet weekend for me cumming up (maybe some pun intended  )


About 2mg sub,10 valium...gonna roll some weed,cofeea and tobaco....and yes a tiny piece of dried San Pedro...


----------



## nznity

10mg valium

Yeah motherfuckers, I beat gabapentin. No more of that poisonnn


----------



## Nas47

nznity said:


> 10mg valium
> 
> Yeah motherfuckers, I beat gabapentin. No more of that poisonnn


Great news!If you have a little bit benzo no need to take gabas.Keep well


----------



## deficiT

We have reached capacity, here's the new thread






						What Was YOUR Morning Fix? v. I Smoke Weed, Eat Yogurt
					

Booyaa, new thread...  Here's the old one...   2mg Suboxone 50mg Vyvanse 300mg Bupropion 1.2g Gabapentin 300mg F-Phenibut Cookie custard vape juice  Going through the bupe wd ROUGH, but at least today is an "on" day. Haven't slept more than 5 or six hours the past week, and I awake at the...




					www.bluelight.org


----------

